# Breast Augmentation?



## Pursefanatic85

*Hi Ladies, I was wondering for those of you that have had breast implants..how are they, do they feel & look natural. Are you happy with them? What is the general price? I'm thinking of getting my breast done for my birthday (a gift to myself) I wasn't blessed in that area & just want to hear what you all have to say. I've been wanting implants forever but fear pain. I just want to also make sure I can financially do it. If anyone in virginia has had it done & happy with the results can you please PM the doctors info that you used. Thanks All! *


----------



## cassidyfit1

PM'd you


----------



## Zophie

I haven't but I've considered it.  Check out implantinfo.com.  There is a Dr. Dewire that a lot of people talk about as being great and I think he might be in VA but I'm not sure.


----------



## BeBeStyle

You can also look at Yes They're Fake! Cosmetic Surgery & Plastic Surgery Network


----------



## il*bacio*bella

I had mine done in 1996 and have regretted it almost every day since.  I cannot feel my nipples anymore, my left breast hurts constantly, sometimes so painful that I cannot roll myself over to get out of bed.  I think the implant must be hitting nerves?  I want to have them removed but it will cost so much since I will now have to have a breast lift to have nice looking breasts.
On the upside they look beautiful as my PS did a fantastic job.  He is one of the best in the Chicago area and I paid more than the average price to have him operate on me. 
I would encourage you to really have a heart to heart with yourself and decide your reasons why you want the surgery.  Is it you that really wants it or your partner?  For me it was my DH, he didn't like how my breasts had deflated after 2 pregnancies.  Nor did I, but had I known what I know now, I would have made a different choice.  
Feel free to ask me questions.


----------



## BeBeStyle

il*bacio*bella said:


> I had mine done in 1996 and have regretted it almost every day since. I cannot feel my nipples anymore, my left breast hurts constantly, sometimes so painful that I cannot roll myself over to get out of bed. I think the implant must be hitting nerves? I want to have them removed but it will cost so much since I will now have to have a breast lift to have nice looking breasts.
> On the upside they look beautiful as my PS did a fantastic job. He is one of the best in the Chicago area and I paid more than the average price to have him operate on me.
> I would encourage you to really have a heart to heart with yourself and decide your reasons why you want the surgery. Is it you that really wants it or your partner? For me it was my DH, he didn't like how my breasts had deflated after 2 pregnancies. Nor did I, but had I known what I know now, I would have made a different choice.
> Feel free to ask me questions.


 

Have you talked to the PS that did them?  Maybe if they are hitting a nerve, he could fix them for free or at least at a reduced cost....Thats awful that you are in pain Hugs


----------



## gymangel812

wow that website is very helpful, thanks! i'd love to get me sad excuse for boobs fixed someday. 





BeBeStyle said:


> You can also look at Yes They're Fake! Cosmetic Surgery & Plastic Surgery Network


----------



## Syntagma

I absolutely LOVE mine! It's not for everyone but I am so glad I did it. Dh did NOT want me to do it but they aren't his boobs and now that I have them done he is thrilled! HEE HEE


----------



## acegirl

I had mine done 3 years ago... after back to back pregnancies, by breasts were not what they were.  I never minded having small perky breasts but after was all said & done, I had saggy little teabags :s  Plus I had noticable asymmetry.  AA on one side, A on the other.  

I've never regretted a single day of it.  I had the most awesome, easy recovery ever.  I didn't go big.. I'm only a small C.  Frankly, none of our friends even noticed I had them done.  They normally saw me when I was wearing a Victoria's Secret miracle bra.  After the surgery, I went to wearing just a bralette.  Not much difference fully clothed. 

Implantinfo.com is where I did all my research beforehand & they have a board of lots of helpful ladies over there   Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## bagsforme

check out this website Breast Implants 4 You! Breast Augmentation Forum

lots of good info on there.  make sure you do your research for a good dr.


----------



## mshel

I've thought about doing it since I had my 3rd and last child.  Breastfeeding did my small girls in.  My dh could care less...he loves me as I am...that sweet man.  (I keep using the angle that they'd be his too...ha!)  I just would love to put on a swim suit...have a female shape, etc.  I'm thinking a small C as someone else here mentioned.  
Questions:  I've heard that the recovery pain is like that of sore muscles if you're an athlete...that is the analogy I heard someone use.  Is that about right?  Also, is taking care of three small ones during recovery realistic?


----------



## mshel

acegirl said:


> I had saggy little teabags :s quote]
> 
> 
> I laugh because I can identify.  But...what's smaller than a teabag?  If you think of an example...that's me!


----------



## acegirl

My DH said "I love you the way you are but you do what makes you happy"  Of course now, HE'S happy too  and I can guarantee he doesn't want the teabags back (nor do I!)

Honestly, the pain & recovery will vary greatly with each person.  It will depend on placement, incision, how big you go, etc...  I had my MIL come in town for 2 days post surgery.  After that I was good to go although I would say I had a better than average recovery.  Most people expect to be out of commission for a week or two.  It would be best to have someone to help you around the house at least for the first few days to see how feel.  YOu won't be bedridden & will still be able to do things for your kids but you definitely don't want to be lifting little ones soon after surgery. 






mshel said:


> I've thought about doing it since I had my 3rd and last child. Breastfeeding did my small girls in. My dh could care less...he loves me as I am...that sweet man. (I keep using the angle that they'd be his too...ha!) I just would love to put on a swim suit...have a female shape, etc. I'm thinking a small C as someone else here mentioned.
> Questions: I've heard that the recovery pain is like that of sore muscles if you're an athlete...that is the analogy I heard someone use. Is that about right? Also, is taking care of three small ones during recovery realistic?


----------



## mshel

^^^Thank you!!
I have this weird thing about not wanting anybody to know, if I do it.  I have some friends and aquaintenances that have had it done and we all knew and they were showing them to everyone afterwards....and I'm not judging...I was right there in line copping a feel  (hmmm...heavy, yes...looks lovely...feels like real boobs...wait...how do I know...I've never felt anyone's before) but I just want it to be for me and not draw all that attention to it.  (you were just privy to my inner dialog while copping a feel of a friend's new ones!)
I just want to get a natural look...if anyone notice's and asks, I'm all about telling them the truth...I  just hate the whole advertisement thing that my aquaintances have pulled.  Don't think I'd choose to tell my mother and my mil would be cool, except she'd blast it to everyone.  My youngest is 20 mo...I'm wondering if I'd be ok w/out help....hmmmm...


----------



## acegirl

You & I are in the same mindset.. I only told a couple of my close friends.. Everyone else, we didn't say anything.  It's none of their concern.  If someone asked me, sure I'd tell them.  I'm not ashamed but I don't feel the need to make a "boob announcement".  Especially if they are so natural looking, noone even noticed I had it done!  My youngest was 13 months when I had it done.  As long as you won't have little ones jumping on your chest or having you pick them up & carry them (at least for a few days..) you'll be fine.  I would still encourage you to have help for at least a few days.  



mshel said:


> ^^^Thank you!!
> I have this weird thing about not wanting anybody to know, if I do it. I have some friends and aquaintnances that have had it done and we all knew and they were showing them to everyone afterwards....and I'm not judging...I was right there in line copping a feel (hmmm...heavy, yes...looks lovely...feels like real boobs...wait...how do I know...I've never felt anyone's before) but I just want it to be for me and not draw all that attention to it. (you were just privy to my inner dialog while copping a feel of a friend's new ones!)
> I just want to get a natural look...if anyone notice's and asks, I'm all about telling them the truth...I just hate the whole advertisement thing that my aquaintances have pulled. Don't think I'd choose to tell my mother and my mil would be cool, except she'd blast it to everyone. My youngest is 20 mo...I'm wondering if I'd be ok w/out help....hmmmm...


----------



## holly di

I had mine done two years ago, it was the best thing I ever did!!  I have not had any complications, recovery was a breeze, and I have perfect boobs!!  I went from a AA to a C (350 cc's).


----------



## Ilikemike65

il*bacio*bella said:


> I had mine done in 1996 and have regretted it almost every day since. I cannot feel my nipples anymore, my left breast hurts constantly, sometimes so painful that I cannot roll myself over to get out of bed. I think the implant must be hitting nerves? I want to have them removed but it will cost so much since I will now have to have a breast lift to have nice looking breasts.
> On the upside they look beautiful as my PS did a fantastic job. He is one of the best in the Chicago area and I paid more than the average price to have him operate on me.
> I would encourage you to really have a heart to heart with yourself and decide your reasons why you want the surgery. Is it you that really wants it or your partner? For me it was my DH, he didn't like how my breasts had deflated after 2 pregnancies. Nor did I, but had I known what I know now, I would have made a different choice.
> Feel free to ask me questions.


 
The pain could also be caused by capsulary constriction or scar tissue.  What happens is that your body views the implant as a foreign object and trys to protect you from it so it build a capsule of scar tissue around the implant.  I have this problem but only in my right breast.  I have had it taken out once already but will need to have it removed again.  They simply remove the implant, clean out the area and replace the implant.  Once I stop doing what I do for a living (I'm a stylist and use my right arm continuoulsy) I should have less problem with it.  Some people experience this problem, others do not.  If you massage them each day, it will help with this issue.  I have just come to the conclusion that it is something I have to deal with.

I have no loss of sensation what so ever and am pleased with my results.  One thing I can say is that girls think that once they have them done they will be able to wear ANYTHING! They long for the cute tops and different styles that do not require a bra, tank tops, etc.  I have found that I still have the same problem.  I cannot wear each and every top that I see!! NOT EVEN CLOSE!! There are certain fabrics I cannot wear.  I cannot wear anything that is not stretch material.  I cannot wear button up shirts.  I cannot wear anything with a "designated boob area"...you know the ones with a seam under the breasts...because that seam ends up right across the nipple line and it looks crazy!  But I guess it's equal to the problems I had before.  In all honesty, I wish mine were a tad smaller but that's my own fault.  I am good friends with my Dr. and begged him for larger implants (I started out with a set, had them over filled and then when I had my encapsulation removed I went to a set of 600cc Mentor High Profiles and boy are they LARGE! It seemed like a good idea at the time.) But when I need my scar tissue removed again, I'll have them let down a bit and then they'll be perfect!!

I call myself, "Boobzilla"!


----------



## Ilikemike65

holly di said:


> I had mine done two years ago, it was the best thing I ever did!! I have not had any complications, recovery was a breeze, and I have perfect boobs!! I went from a AA to a C (350 cc's).


 
As you can see 350cc is a full C cup..........just imagine what 600cc's is....really wanna know????  ARGH...I hate to say it........36F! But I like to say, "They're F'in Fantastic" hehehe


----------



## mrs jones

what do you think is better: over or under the muscle?


----------



## Irishgal

mrs jones said:


> what do you think is better: over or under the muscle?


Under the muscle is the only way to go.


----------



## Litigatrix

Irishgal said:


> Under the muscle is the only way to go.



I don't have any person experience with this subject, but from pics I have seen on the web, under the muscle looks MUCH better.  I would not get them over the muscle--just doesn't seem worth it, because I would want them to look as natural as possible.


----------



## acegirl

^ Under the muscle doesn't work for everyone & over the muscle doesn't work for everyone.  It will depend on the type of implant, the amount of tissue you have & other factors... A good PS will be able to determine what's best for each patient.  Each type of placement has it's pros & cons.  I've seen completely natural looking over the muscle implants.


----------



## cassidyfit1

^^^exactly. Every *body* is different and each person needs a good PS to determine what works for _*them *_

Also girls you cannot makes judgments about how many cc's to get on a general basis either. It all depends on what you start out with and what your breasts look like before surgery, kwim ???? Someone who is extremely flat chested with nothing at all getting 600 cc's could end up looking look *the same* as someone who starts out with some breast tissue and gets only 350 cc's.


----------



## Charles

I don't like the idea of girls getting breast augmentation unless it's for recontruction reasons or cause they were simply flat as a board to begin with.  I know most of you will disagree, but I feel it's women catering to a certain image that the media and men push onto women.  I pains me to think that women need to get surgery to feel more attractive.  To me, a woman is beautiful no matter what her breast size.   As for the practical side...I've been with a couple of girls with implants and they certainly didn't feel real.  Perhaps they didn't have a good PS.   In the end, it's your body, so do what will make you feel better, but most of the girls I've know that got it done did it for self esteem issues, however, when it boils down to it, they're still insecure only with larger breasts. (and I'm not saying any of you girls have done it for those reasons.  just in my experiences)


----------



## acegirl

I do agree that some women have the surgery for the wrong reasons.. Many young girls (& hey, even older ones) for self esteem issues that won't be fixed by having larger breasts.  However, there are others who have it done with the right mindset.  

I've been happily married to a wonderful man for 8 years.  I don't have self esteem issues, I had "pregnancy killed my breasts" issues.  I didn't do it to make my husband happier, nor did he pressure me to do it.  I did it for me because I wanted what my breasts were before I had children.  It's no different than someone fixing their nose after it's been broken ~ wanting that normalcy back when you look in the mirror.  And I guarantee, you could see me on the street & not know I've had anything done.  Plus they are as soft as pillows~  

I'm not a mindless gal who is influenced by the images on TV or in magazines.. I'm way beyond that.  



Charles said:


> I don't like the idea of girls getting breast augmentation unless it's for recontruction reasons or cause they were simply flat as a board to begin with. I know most of you will disagree, but I feel it's women catering to a certain image that the media and men push onto women. I pains me to think that women need to get surgery to feel more attractive. To me, a woman is beautiful no matter what her breast size. As for the practical side...I've been with a couple of girls with implants and they certainly didn't feel real. Perhaps they didn't have a good PS. In the end, it's your body, so do what will make you feel better, but most of the girls I've know that got it done did it for self esteem issues, however, when it boils down to it, they're still insecure only with larger breasts. (and I'm not saying any of you girls have done it for those reasons. just in my experiences)


----------



## mshel

Cassidy...I guess this means if I want my c cup...I'll have to ask for 1000 cc's.  Geez. :greengrin: 
Charles, I appreciate your two cents and I love that you're one of those who loves a woman no matter.  I'm very much like acegirl.  I've got a healthy self-esteem, my dh would never push for it (he could care less either way...although talk of doing it is admittingly peeking his interest)  and if I never got it done, neithre one of us would lose a wink.
Having said that.  I'm a back w/nipples.
I want to be sexy for my husband and although I still feel sexy cuz I know he adores me and other things, I think it'll be amazing to put on a swim suit and lingerie, dresses, etc. and look like a woman is suppose to.  I didn't have much before nursing 3, but see above statement for accuracy! ush:


----------



## cassidyfit1

^^^   


> I guess this means if I want my c cup...I'll have to ask for 1000 cc's


Only your PS will know for sure


----------



## mrs jones

what would you say the average cost is?


----------



## acegirl

mrs jones said:


> what would you say the average cost is?


 
Well, that can vary too...  I would say somewhere between $6-$9,000.  A PS's fee can vary greatly.


----------



## BQueenGirl

I have had implants for 3 years, the surgery was uneventful, i stayed in the hospital one night then was back to driving and work within one week.  After 6 weeks back in the gym.  I have had no problems or complications and I consider the procedure to be a success.


----------



## Charles

mshel said:


> Cassidy...I guess this means if I want my c cup...I'll have to ask for 1000 cc's.  Geez. :greengrin:
> Charles, I appreciate your two cents and I love that you're one of those who loves a woman no matter.  I'm very much like acegirl.  I've got a healthy self-esteem, my dh would never push for it (he could care less either way...although talk of doing it is admittingly peeking his interest)  and if I never got it done, neithre one of us would lose a wink.
> Having said that.  I'm a back w/nipples.
> I want to be sexy for my husband and although I still feel sexy cuz I know he adores me and other things, I think it'll be amazing to put on a swim suit and lingerie, dresses, etc. and look like a woman is suppose to.  I didn't have much before nursing 3, but see above statement for accuracy! ush:



Right, but I feel you two fall under the reconstructive side, so I can understand that.  Pregnancy, cancer...they both do damage to a female's body.  It would seem natural to want to repair that damage.
I guess I was more commenting on the procedure as a whole and reasons why a lot of girls, who haven't had cancer or have been pregnant, seem to want it.  I mean, girls who are getting them for an 18th bday present???  Come on!


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

Check out Breasthealthonline.org Great site with information on both breast augmentation and reduction.  I had a reduction done 2 years ago---one of the best decisions I ever made in my life.  It wasn't a huge reduction but after two kids I needed a lift and a small reduction and I'm so HAPPY!  This website helped me tremendously...lots of great info and helpful people. They have forums just like these. HTH someone!


----------



## mshel

BQueen:  Tell me about your pain and mobility facthor during the first week.  I consider myself pretty tough, but my dh is concerned about my caring for my kids.  Sounds like you sailed through yours...


----------



## acegirl

Charles said:


> Right, but I feel you two fall under the reconstructive side, so I can understand that. Pregnancy, cancer...they both do damage to a female's body. It would seem natural to want to repair that damage.
> I guess I was more commenting on the procedure as a whole and reasons why a lot of girls, who haven't had cancer or have been pregnant, seem to want it. I mean, *girls who are getting them for an 18th bday present*??? Come on!


 
I do agree with you... I also think alot of young girls get their breasts done because of peer pressure (fitting into that mold) or in hopes of attracting a man.  That's totally the wrong mindset.  Find the man first & have him fall in love with you & your small breasts.  THEN have them done because YOU want to~  Plus, a guy that dates you for your boobs will ALWAYS be the wrong guy.  Now I'm not saying ALL girls reason's are this but many, yes.


----------



## BQueenGirl

mshel said:


> BQueen: Tell me about your pain and mobility facthor during the first week. I consider myself pretty tough, but my dh is concerned about my caring for my kids. Sounds like you sailed through yours...




first week i did nothing was unable to lift anything. pain was well controlled with medication.  i would say you will only be able to get yourself dressed and eat you wont be able to do housework or cook until after a week.


----------



## Swanky

I agree w/ the fact that some people NEED overs, not unders.
If you are prone to sag at all you will need overs, and if you get silicone overs in a less projecting profile then no one will be able to tell they aren't natural.
People who sag and get under the muscle are VERY prone to something called double bubble. . . not pretty.
Also, if you like to work out a lot, unders can look funny while you're flexing your muscles.


----------



## mshel

Breast Augmentation, Breast Implants, Breast Lift, Breast Enhancement, Saline Implants, Silicone Implants: Important Information: Advanced Art of Cosmetic Surgery; Richmond, Virginia, USA

I like this site best of all I've looked through so far.  The layout is very organized and user-friendly.


----------



## Megs

Charles said:


> Right, but I feel you two fall under the reconstructive side, so I can understand that.  Pregnancy, cancer...they both do damage to a female's body.  It would seem natural to want to repair that damage.
> I guess I was more commenting on the procedure as a whole and reasons why a lot of girls, who haven't had cancer or have been pregnant, seem to want it.  I mean, girls who are getting them for an 18th bday present???  Come on!



I totally agree


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm fine with plastic surgery as long as it was done for the right reasons. Something that bothers you for a long time and you finally decid to fix it is fine. If your husband wants you to be a C cup and you're happy with a B cup, no. 

A good plastic surgeon would be able to say no to an 18 year old if she wanted the implants or reconstruction for the wrong reasons. (If she wants her boobs bigger, that's what push up bras and silicone bra inserts are for.)

I didn't have implants. I had a lift / reconstruction. I was happy with the size but not the shape. (I had too much skin.) 

My plastic surgeon did a wonderful job and I'm so happy with them. I feel so much better about myself. 




A little story . . . Three plastic surgeons share the same waiting room and it was amusing to overhear things. Ioverheard a woman tell the secretary, "My husband is paying for them."

My parents and I had this whole discussion of what exactly she meant by that and whether or not it was a good or bad thing.

We concluded that if her husband was paying for them and he wanted her to get them (whatever they were) then it was bad, but if it was something she's been wanting for a long time and he decided to pony up the dough, then it was fine.


----------



## mshel

Ladies...what about the difference in choice between the anatomical, high profile and round implants?  I"ve looked at pics, but it's hard to tell.  Thoughts?


----------



## Irishgal

Wow. All along I thought that under the muscle was the best. Thanks for educating me ladies!


----------



## mshel

^^^I think generally speaking it is...but that there are exceptions as over works for some.  At least, that's what I've garnered.


----------



## holly di

mshel said:


> Ladies...what about the difference in choice between the anatomical, high profile and round implants?  I"ve looked at pics, but it's hard to tell.  Thoughts?



I think the anatomical ones are more of a ''natural'' shape, where as the high profiles (this is what I have) give you a little more projection.


----------



## acegirl

I also have high profiles & as Holly Di said they project out farther without the extra width.  If you are on the smaller side &/or  have a narrower ribcage some implants would actually be too wide.  The HP's give me the fullness that I needed but not the width (so no pancake or dinner plate boobs as I've heard them called..)  Your PS can determine what works best for you on that as well


----------



## Syntagma

Irishgal said:


> Wow. All along I thought that under the muscle was the best. Thanks for educating me ladies!


 
Just my opinion, take it or leave it but I would never have gotten over the muscle implants. My PS is incredible, does Playboy playmates. Maxim models etc... and WILL NOT do implants over the muscle for one reason alone. Because when you get them over the muscle it is very difficult to have a mammogram. It is practically impossible to mammogram the entire breast and seperate the implant. My life isn't worth having larger breasts. When performed under the muscle the seperation is MUCH easier and while it is still slightly more difficult to have a mammogram than without implants it is much easier than when the implant is IN the breast tissue.


----------



## Irishgal

Syntagma said:


> Just my opinion, take it or leave it but I would never have gotten over the muscle implants. My PS is incredible, does Playboy playmates. Maxim models etc... and WILL NOT do implants over the muscle for one reason alone. Because when you get them over the muscle it is very difficult to have a mammogram. It is practically impossible to mammogram the entire breast and seperate the implant. My life isn't worth having larger breasts. When performed under the muscle the seperation is MUCH easier and while it is still slightly more difficult to have a mammogram than without implants it is much easier than when the implant is IN the breast tissue.


 
ITA, but when I posted that under the muscle was the only to go I sorta got schooled...


----------



## acegirl

*Mammography
*Saline and silicone implants affect a mammogram reading. Implants placed below the muscle permit a clearer reading. When implants are below the muscle, 90% of breast tissue is visible. When breast implants are above the muscle, 75% of breast tissue is visible. 

Regardless of where placed, breast implants do not interfere with self-exams. They do not interfere with MRI scans or ultrasounds, which are alternatives to a mammogram. No studies have shown a connection between implants and breast cancer (See http://www.pla sticsurgery.org/mediactr/evidence.htm). However, ineffective mammography could result in a higher risk of undetected breast cancer from other causes. If you have a history of breast cancer in your family, breast augmentation may not be an option.


----------



## Swanky

if you have a decent radiologist, they can easily move the implants out of the way. . . just like you do when massaging them.
Anyhow, I'm a 'sagger' and I work out 3-5 days a week. . . unders weren't really an option as I'd be back in his office in a few years for him to correct the double bubble I'd probably have gotten 
LOVE mine and there's no way mine look anymore artificail than anyone's unders. . . but I had big BB's to begin w/ so there was plenty of tissue.


----------



## mshel

acegirl said:


> I also have high profiles & as Holly Di said they project out farther without the extra width. If you are on the smaller side &/or have a narrower ribcage some implants would actually be too wide. The HP's give me the fullness that I needed but not the width (so no pancake or dinner plate boobs as I've heard them called..) Your PS can determine what works best for you on that as well


THanks hollidi and acegirl...I never caught on to the difference in width part of it.  I'm a pretty small gal....so that might be a better option.  For some reason, I thought it meant they were fuller up top, and I didn't think I wanted that. This is so helpful to know!   Thanks again!


----------



## mshel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> if you have a decent radiologist, they can easily move the implants out of the way. . . just like you do when massaging them.
> Anyhow, I'm a 'sagger' and I work out 3-5 days a week. . . unders weren't really an option as I'd be back in his office in a few years for him to correct the double bubble I'd probably have gotten
> LOVE mine and there's no way mine look anymore artificail than anyone's unders. . . but I had big BB's to begin w/ so there was plenty of tissue.


So, do i understand that you did get over the muscle?  For some reason, I thought i read that if you're a sagger, it was better to get under the muscle as eventually you'd get the 'drop'...or something.  Maybe I read it wrong...I've been reading a lot and i easily could have screwed it up.
It's funny, as I'm looking on the Web at all the before/after photos, I'm like 'oh, that's me'....'no, that's me'...'oooh...yuk...now that's me'! ha!


----------



## Ilikemike65

acegirl said:


> ^ Under the muscle doesn't work for everyone & over the muscle doesn't work for everyone. It will depend on the type of implant, the amount of tissue you have & other factors... A good PS will be able to determine what's best for each patient. Each type of placement has it's pros & cons. I've seen completely natural looking over the muscle implants.


 

Yup....very true.  I am over the muscle because I have a very muscular, lean physique and if they were placed under the muscle, they'd also be under my chin!  So it does just depend on many variables.  One must find a surgeon that they truly trust and feel comfortable with.


----------



## Zophie

mshel, that link is Dr. DeWire who is the one I've heard tons of great things about.  I'd definitely consider having him do mine if I have them done even though I'd have to travel to VA.


----------



## mrs jones

i have a "consultation a a few weeks....what should i be asking? Does anyone like those " cohesive gel" ones?
hmmm...so much to think about.


----------



## cassidyfit1

^^^this should help:

Consultation Checklist - Suggested questions to start a list of questions for your consultation
FAQs: Breast Augmentation and Breast Implants Information Web


----------



## caitlin1214

mshel said:


> Ladies...what about the difference in choice between the anatomical, high profile and round implants? I"ve looked at pics, but it's hard to tell. Thoughts?


 Does anyone rememeber the boob game?

(Do a topic search for The Boob Game)

It's the one where you're shown pictures of breasts and you tell whether or not they're natural. 

The ones I got wrong were the pictures where the women had natural tear drop shaped implants.


----------



## mshel

^^^In looking at Web pics, those were the ones I thought looked very real as well.
It will be interesting to talk to the p.s., as I've gotten myself very confused now!
I'm thin and naturally muscular, but would guess thin skinned as well.  It seems contradictory to me, what I'm reading/hearing.  I don't want because of my muscular make up, for my boobies to be under my chin every time I flex! Ha!  But, I would think that because I'm thin and muscular, that over the muscle would be very obvious on my body.  Very interesting....a consultation will be.


----------



## Swanky

yes, mine are over, if you are a sagger and go under you can get double bubble. . .  
I have cohesive gels and they feel like they're natural, I honestly CANNOT find them {and neither can DH} they feel the same today as they did 2 yrs ago - completely natural.


----------



## acegirl

mrs jones said:


> i have a "consultation a a few weeks....what should i be asking? Does anyone like those " cohesive gel" ones?
> hmmm...so much to think about.


 
I have Silimed silicone cohesive gel implants (AKA Gummy Bear implants) they aren't available to the general public.  You have to be in a study group to get them.  At the time I had mine done, there were only 15 doctors nationwide allowed to do them.  Inamed & Mentor also had similar studies going on~ not sure if there are still any open studies or not.  &#9658;&#9658; Los Angeles California Breast Implant Study 

Now silicone gel implants have been approved for use again in the US.  However, I don't think they are exactly the same as the "gummy bear" implants.  The new silicones are now more cohesive (thicker) than the past consistancies but slightly runnier than the "gummy bear" ones.  Found this...

*Q. What are cohesive gel breast implants? Are gummy bear implants safer than other silicone implants?

A. Plastic surgeons sometimes suggest &#8220;gummy bear&#8221; breast implants, named after gummy bear candies because the implants are a thicker, more cohesive silicone gel. Since the gel in these newer models are thicker than most other silicone gel implants, it is possible that they might be less likely to break or leak into the body. Since no long-term studies have been done, there is no proof that these implants are safer. There is no way to really know if these implants will last longer than other implants and if they will cause more complications or fewer complications.

It&#8217;s important to know that not all &#8220;cohesive gel breast implants&#8221; are gummy bear implants. All implants that are sold today are a more cohesive silicone gel than the implants from 20 years ago. Many different kinds of breast implants are called cohesive gel implants. Only the most cohesive implants are called &#8220;gummy bear implants.&#8221; 

It&#8217;s important to know that gummy bear implants are still considered experimental in the United States. They are not approved by the FDA. Any woman getting them is really a &#8220;guinea pig&#8221; who is helping the company test the implants &#8211; but still has to pay for them. *


----------



## mshel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> yes, mine are over, if you are a sagger and go under you can get double bubble. . .
> I have cohesive gels and they feel like they're natural, I honestly CANNOT find them {and neither can DH} they feel the same today as they did 2 yrs ago - completely natural.


Thanks for the info. swanky...you answered a few questions I wanted to ask you...but didn't want to get 'too' personal...so thanks!


----------



## mshel

Were/are you ladies nervous about the silicone?  Obviously, you made the decsion...but I mean do you ever still worry about it at all?  I'm not sure one of the two drs. I'm looking at does silicone...I think I read one only does saline...


----------



## Vlad

Pix?


----------



## Swanky

wondered when you were going to make an appearance!


----------



## Megs

Yep, he is *that* un-sensitive dude


----------



## Vlad

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> wondered when you were going to make an appearance!





I can't believe this thread went unnoticed for all this time. ush:


----------



## Swanky

mshel, you're welcome to PM me, it's a big decision and it's great you're asking a lot of questions!


----------



## Swanky

I said MSHEL BTW, not Vlad! LOL!


----------



## Vlad

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I said MSHEL BTW, not Vlad! LOL!



Aww, and I was going to PM you for some bewbie pix!


----------



## Swanky

LMAO!  Megs is going to hurt you son!


----------



## Megs

Umm.. Vlad... go sit on your chair in the corner!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mshel

Vlad said:


> Pix?


 I was just thinking 30 minutes ago that I was so surprised that one of our more testosterone filled members hadn't piped in requesting some visuals!!
I actaully thought of asking...fully clothed, of course...but didn't want to sound like a perv myself!

Thanks Swank...I will pm you.


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> Were/are you ladies nervous about the silicone? Obviously, you made the decsion...but I mean do you ever still worry about it at all? I'm not sure one of the two drs. I'm looking at does silicone...I think I read one only does saline...


 
No worries at all... Keep in mind that there was never any link proven between silicone & health problems.. It was all guesses & assumptions.  Study after study proved nothing.  Remember, even the saline implants have a silicone shell so it will be in your body regardless.  There are many different types of medical implants made of silicone that millions of people have in them.  It's not just breast implants.  Silicone has always been widely available in other countries with no bans ever imposed.  Silicone may not be right for everyone & that's OK but at least women now have the right to choose it if they want it or not.


----------



## acegirl

Megs said:


> Umm.. Vlad... go sit on your chair in the corner!!!!!!!!!


 
LMAO!


----------



## Swanky

also, the silicone gel isn't runny like liquid and all implants are made of a silicone shell.


----------



## mshel

Yes...that's true, thx...and acegirl's post reminded me I'd read that several body part implants are made of silicone.


----------



## Sanguar

Wow, this is something to think about.  My mother had implants 8 or so years ago after breastfeeding four children.  Hers are saline and I've always thought they looked a bit, er funny.  It's great to hear how natural they can be.  She did go from a AA to a D (anything larger than a B is unheard of in my famliy) so it could be that too.  I hope to have such good advice as you all have given when I'm finished having my children!!


----------



## Swanky

^if she's a sagger. . . it could be they are sliding down behind the muscle a bit.


----------



## Sanguar

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^if she's a sagger. . . it could be they are sliding down behind the muscle a bit.



No, not a sagger.  They're up around her chin.  Reminds me a bit of Pamela Anderson actually...  I was a senior in high school when she had the surgery, so I helped her out a lot.  My younger sister (2 years younger) didn't even NOTICE!!  LOL.   I guess I just know they're different.  It may be too personal, but are your ladies' nipples always, er, at full attention?  I'm always self conscious when it happens to me, so I guess I'd just have to invest in some good lined bras, if that's the case.


----------



## Megs

Hope this thread is helping out lots of you- There is some great info in here

...As long as we keep the boys out


----------



## Swanky

my nips are no different. . . 
 and the girls are down under the collarbone where they belong! LOL!


----------



## il*bacio*bella

LOL Swanky!!  I have to say that my nipples are always a bit perky unfortunately.  Of course that could be from breast feeding three kids too, maybe they just got stuck in the "out" position.  ~  Which is a bit wierd too since I cannot feel either of my nipples.  My implants were placed under the muscle, my recovery was quick but painful and I have not had any problems with hardening or encapsulation.  My only issue as I mentioned in my prior post is the daily pain.


----------



## caitlin1214

Mine was more reconstructive than anything else so I have stitches around mine. 

My doctor said I'd either feel everything or nothing around there. I felt everything, which was a huge problem being in a cold room. I had to be bundled up all the time, or you'd see me going, "OWwwwww!" and crossing my arms.


----------



## Swanky

il*bacio*bella said:


> LOL Swanky!! I have to say that my nipples are always a bit perky unfortunately. Of course that could be from breast feeding three kids too, maybe they just got stuck in the "out" position. ~ Which is a bit wierd too since I cannot feel either of my nipples. My implants were placed under the muscle, my recovery was quick but painful and I have not had any problems with hardening or encapsulation. My only issue as I mentioned in my prior post is the daily pain.


 
 I nursed 3 too!  I just meant I don't have any new probelms, except maybe slightly less sensitivity.
But I've always worn a slightly padded bra so no one could tell when I'm cold 
I don't have any new headlight issues!


----------



## PGN

Just noticed this thread and thought I'd throw my 2 cents in. Dr. Dewire did mine about 2 1/2 years ago and I couldn't be happier. I traveled about 3 hours to him and it was so worth it. He did under the muscle with an axillary incision and I have no scars. The pain was not bad for me. I felt like I had done a chest workout from h#ll at the gym. The prescription pain killers made me puke so I managed my pain with tylenol alone. Today I have a very natural look and couldn't be happier. I am also a very private person so no one knew except my DH and mom. If you have any questions please PM me. I'll try to dig up the web address to a forum/chat room where I learned a ton. And no Vlad....men aren't allowed in that forum!!LOL!


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

This thread is interesting.  As I stated in an earlier post I had a breast reduction.  I actually grew breast while pregnant. I went from being a full B/Small C to being a saggy DD after my second born (I gained a lot of weight with him and then lost it quickly after breastfeeding and working out too).  I HATED being a DD and they were not perky any longer.  Of course, my husband didn't mind at all but I wasn't happy with them.
I'm very active and don't like having large breasts at all. So I elected to have a reduction and small lift and now I'm back to being a full B in size. I LOVE MY SIZE and my husband loves that I'm happy and myself again . When I had the larger breast I didn't even like him to touch or see them...lol.
I think this thread is great because it shows that the grass is always greener on the other side I guess.  Well, at least it's great that each of us---through surgery-- can correct our real or perceived 'problem'...lol.


----------



## LouisLady

yay for breast implants.

i don't have any but am hoping they get bigger naturally once i have a kid...


----------



## mshel

^^^Welllllll  everyone's different....and they will get bigger, especially if you nurse....but the problem is (at least for me) they don't stay that big!!  Those little ones suck the very life right out of them! HA!  I was an A cup that grew to a D w/all mine...then when they shrunk back....ummmm....where'd they go???
But hey...more power to ya and your boobies....I hope you prove my theory wrong and then some!!  And if not...come join us on this thread again w/new quesitons!! HA!!!


----------



## acegirl

^^ Oh sure, they get bigger when you are pregnant & Lord! when your milk comes in.. That's the teaser because when all that's gone, your left with stretched out boobies.  Kind of like letting the air out of a balloon!

And to a previous question~ No, I have no nipple issues either


----------



## caitlin1214

When I woke up from the anesthesia, I almost forgot while I was there. Then I looked down and felt the huge bandage around my chest and remembered. 


The doctor perscribed me some Vicodin but most times I forgot to take it. The stitches itched something awful, though. 


After my bandages came off, I had to wear a cotton wireless bra all day. Then the doctor told me I could wear it during the day and sleep without it at night.

I honestly felt a difference in gravity when I first took the cotton bra off.


----------



## Syntagma

No stand at attention nipples for me either! LOL ALTHOUGH, my GF has that issue! I swear they are ALWAYS erect!  Poor thing. It does really limit what clothing you wear!


----------



## mshel

:shame: I may  have nip issues.  Um...how do I put this...dh calls them bicycle stems.:shame:   I think I saw a pic of farah fawcett in a playboy mag once and recognized a nip soul sister.:s
But...I should also add....that if they were once bicycle stems...they're now facing south.  It's a good thing I love my babies.


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> :shame: I may have nip issues. Um...how do I put this...dh calls them bicycle stems.:shame: I think I saw a pic of farah fawcett in a playboy mag once and *recognized a nip soul sister*.:s


 
LMAO!


----------



## krmkjk

I think about it ALL the time. I'm a large A/small B.  Sometimes I'm happy with them but other days I just want them BIGGER, you know??? But I think if I get them, I may regret it so I decided I'm not going to get them b/c of the pain, or somehting goes wrong... etc.


----------



## mshel

hmmm...maybe if/when I get the girls done...I could get another surgery at the same time that would keep me from peeing everytime I belly laugh, sneeze or cough!


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

mshel said:


> ^^^Welllllll  everyone's different....and they will get bigger, especially if you nurse....but the problem is (at least for me) they don't stay that big!!  Those little ones suck the very life right out of them! HA!  I was an A cup that grew to a D w/all mine...then when they shrunk back....ummmm....where'd they go???
> But hey...more power to ya and your boobies....I hope you prove my theory wrong and then some!!  And if not...come join us on this thread again w/new quesitons!! HA!!!



Mine grew and stayed that way. I didn't elect to have my reduction/lift until my son was nearly 3.5 years of age. That was 2 years ago nearly.  I thought they would go back down also because they did after my first son and they were still perky after my first son too. I didn't gain as much weight with my first son however.  After my baby boy, they grew like balloons and fell and stayed that way!  I was so upset with them.  I just said I have to do something about this. I am also small up top...Shoulder and chest width so I just felt 'off balance' with them being larger.....lol.
Anyway, like I said before, it's the BEST decision I made for myself and I'm loving my full and perky B's. I'm just right and I can wear what I want and jump and hop around as I wish without fear of knocking my own or someone elses eye out!...lol.   I have the breast of a teenager and it's actually great!

I do understand wanting to go larger though...especially if you have never had breasts. Like I said..the grass is always greener I guess.  As long as you are happy..it's your business


----------



## mshel

I'm so glad you're happy w/your results!!
Just curious...did you nurse?  I think it's the nursing part that seals the deal on them.  I have some friends that stayed the same or stayed a bit bigger, but none of then nursed.


----------



## Swanky

nursing absolutely sealed my fate, although it was FAR more worth it than not nursing:yes
YES, if they can something for the other issue, get 'er done!


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

mshel said:


> I'm so glad you're happy w/your results!!
> Just curious...did you nurse?  I think it's the nursing part that seals the deal on them.  I have some friends that stayed the same or stayed a bit bigger, but none of then nursed.



The odd thing is that I nursed for nearly a year with our first born.  My breasts stayed perky and went back to my pre-baby size when I finished nursing. There is a large gap between our first and second born. They are 9 years apart...lol. With our second I nursed him for about 8 months..my breasts just didn't bounce back. Age maybe? Weight gain and quick loss after pregnancy maybe?? Some would say I was nuts...and many did....because many didn't think anything was wrong with my breasts at all or that they were even huge....including my husband and I guess by a lot of peoples standards..they were nice but I just didn't like the sag mostly and I liked being able to wear what I wanted without feeling self-conscious.
Everyones different......LOL Weird huh??


----------



## mshel

^^^Omgosh...you totally nursed then!  And got away w/murder you little vixen!  You were blessed w/some good booby genes!!!
My sil is thinking of it, but she'd get a lift as she still is large, but hates the sag too.  She's so funny...she says when she puts on a swim top, she has to fold her girls up and stuff them inside!!!!  HAAA...nice visual, huh?!

And girls...what does FAC stand for after the MD behind the docs name?  The doc I'm looking to have my consultation with seems to be the only one w/that acronym behind his naem, in my area.


----------



## acegirl

^Fellow of The American College of Surgeons (FACS)


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

^^ Yes, I know how your sil feels..well at least I used to know....lol

btw FAC or FACS rather means that the surgeon is recognized by the American College of Surgery. The 'F' stands for 'Fellow'.  I asked my surgeon that question when I went to my initial consult.
It just means that the surgeon was found to meet all of the standards or exceeded the standards set by their board.  
Always check your surgeon out completely before and after your initial consult.  You can check to see if their license is current or even if they are Board Certified in Plastic Surgery.  You'd be surprised to know that some doctors are not Board Certified in Plastic Surgery...yet they are performing these surgeries.  You want to find a surgeon who is board certified in Plastic/Reconstructive surgery and one who also has a lot of experience with the specific surgery you are interested in. Don't be afraid to ask them any questions and if you are not comfortable don't hesitate to head to a second, or even third or fourth consult with different surgeons. This is your body and you want it done right..the first time!  Good Luck!


----------



## mshel

Some questions for you girls:
First...check this out.  Before and After Breast Augmentation and Breast Implants Photos
Besides ewww to the max...I need clarification.  From reading...it appears hers are under the muscle, right?  so...all of her rippling and dropping is because of?  WHat?  Too big and maybe the dr didn't place them correctly?

Ok...I had a consult and this is where I'm at decision wise.
Info:  I'm thin skinned w/little fat and just the tiniest bit asymmetrical. (never noticed that til the pic! lol!)

For certain doing UNDER the muscle and I think I've eliminated Round. (I think I'm too small and they'll look too round on me)  THat obviously, eliminates any of the profile choices.
I'm trying to decide between anatomical (majorly leaning towards) or silicone gel (only approved for last 2 mo in u.s.)  I love how natural the anatomical looks.  I like how natural the silicone supposedly feel.  My hesitation towards silicone is that they look somewhat similar to round to me.

THoughts?  I would LOVE to hear your input.

And...OP...where are ya? I hope I didn't hijack your thread! :shame:  You just happened to create it right at a time I was considering also.
Have you made any choices or had a consult??


----------



## mshel

Ilikemike65 said:


> As you can see 350cc is a full C cup..........just imagine what 600cc's is....really wanna know???? ARGH...I hate to say it........36F! But I like to say, "They're F'in Fantastic" hehehe


Wait!  Did you say you're an F cup?! 
Maybe I do want to see pics! ha!  Ummm...vlad asked, not me


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> Some questions for you girls:
> First...check this out. Before and After Breast Augmentation and Breast Implants Photos
> Besides ewww to the max...I need clarification. From reading...it appears hers are under the muscle, right? so...all of her rippling and dropping is because of? WHat? Too big and maybe the dr didn't place them correctly?
> 
> Ok...I had a consult and this is where I'm at decision wise.
> Info: I'm thin skinned w/little fat and just the tiniest bit asymmetrical. (never noticed that til the pic! lol!)
> 
> For certain doing UNDER the muscle and I think I've eliminated Round. (I think I'm too small and they'll look too round on me) THat obviously, eliminates any of the profile choices.
> I'm trying to decide between anatomical (majorly leaning towards) or silicone gel (only approved for last 2 mo in u.s.) I love how natural the anatomical looks. I like how natural the silicone supposedly feel. My hesitation towards silicone is that they look somewhat similar to round to me.
> 
> THoughts? I would LOVE to hear your input.
> 
> And...OP...where are ya? I hope I didn't hijack your thread! :shame: You just happened to create it right at a time I was considering also.
> Have you made any choices or had a consult??


 
Unfortunatley, rippling is somewhat common in saline implants.  It can be very mild to severe (like that pic..) It often occurs when an implant is underfilled & if they are overfilled too much, they feel too firm.  There is a fine line there to get the perfect amount.  If someone is thin skinnned without alot of breast tissue, then rippling is more apparent.  The bottoming out part is usually either because the weight of the implant or the Dr. made the "pocket" too large & the implant slips down from where it should be.

Her problem was that she went too large & didn't have sufficient breast tissue to accomodate the implants. 780cc's?! Good Lord!


----------



## tanj

Hi girls I'm so glad i've found this thread.I've been skimming through it but will come back later to read more thoroughly.I can relate about the breastfeeding.I have two kids and with my younger one I breast fed until after he turned one.I can remember having  36C's and not too long ago I went to get measured and the lady crushed my heart by telling me i'm a 34B or something close to it she really wasn't for sure I guess she was new to measuring at VS.Anyway my DH told me to do what makes me happy and if its implants then so be it.

Here's the kicker its been a 1yr ago since he said that.Since then I've tried pills and two different creams.I ended up buying the Hottest body breast firming stuff from VS and I use it for a month and they really lifted them but they are small,lol.DH said he thinks the stuff shrunked them.I don't know but I've been trying to find ways around it but I think there isn't.

My question to anyone on here is did you get it through your belly button and if so how did your stomach feel after all of that.Is it true you gotta get them changed out after so many years?


----------



## acegirl

^ Implants are not lifetime devices.. at some point they will need to be replaced.  However, there is no exact timeline like "you must get them replaced every x number of years".  Sometimes an implant will leak or someone will decide to change their size or just after a long # of years, some girls will feel more comfortable getting the old ones replaced.  Everyone's situation will be different


----------



## tanj

thanks for you input.


----------



## Beach Bum

I have a consult planned for this on Wed.....Will let ya all know what I end up doing....EEK!!LOL!


----------



## mshel

^^^Tell us how it goes.
Do you have an idea of what kind you want?
I was disappointed that my dr didn't TELL me what he thought would be best for me.  He just said I had a lot of options and needed to decide.  ??????confused!


----------



## Beach Bum

PHH is good friends with the best plastic guy in the area...he offered alot of advice.Like silicone is better than saline.AND to do it for free(Minus anesthesia)..LOL...made my day.I just have to deicde if its right for me.Ive contemplated it for YEARS..Im truly FLAT chested...heehee

Im pretty small in general so I wouldnt go HUGE..Id want  a full B or small c.....


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> Im pretty small in general so I wouldnt go HUGE..Id want a full B or small c.....


 
That's what I did & couldn't be happier with my results


----------



## Syntagma

Here is a picture for ya (WITH CLOTHES) LOL I am a 32E now and 5'2, 125 lbs. I was a 32C before the surgery. I know- everyone thought I was crazy but I wanted them!?! Your band width does NOT change unless you gain weight.


----------



## merika

^^ Wowza!


----------



## Syntagma

merika said:


> ^^ Wowza!


 

LOL  Yeah, they are pretty large and in charge and I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## acegirl

^ LOL, I had surgery to look like what you did before surgery!  I'm also 5'2" but only got 255cc HP for a small C~


----------



## mshel

Syntagma said:


> Here is a picture for ya (WITH CLOTHES) LOL I am a 32E now and 5'2, 125 lbs. I was a 32C before the surgery. I know- everyone thought I was crazy but I wanted them!?! Your band width does NOT change unless you gain weight.


Look how stinkin' cute you are!!  Wowza is right hot mamacita! 
Were you skaaard going that large and in charge?


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> PHH is good friends with the best plastic guy in the area...he offered alot of advice.Like silicone is better than saline.AND to do it for free(Minus anesthesia)..LOL...made my day.I just have to deicde if its right for me.Ive contemplated it for YEARS..Im truly FLAT chested...heehee
> 
> Im pretty small in general so I wouldnt go HUGE..Id want a full B or small c.....


What is PHH?
And, do I understand you can get them for...FREE!?! 
(chanting) Do it...do it...do it...do it.... 

Ok...just teasing...totally a huge personal decision based on more than 6k of free ps  (but.... )


----------



## Syntagma

mshel said:


> Look how stinkin' cute you are!! Wowza is right hot mamacita!
> Were you skaaard going that large and in charge?


 

Thanks!  

No, I wasn't afraid wanted to be bigger. I had wanted them done since I was about 19 but I wanted to have my kids first so I waited until last year! I definately knew what I wanted. Dh didn't want me to get them but and then when he agreed said I shouldn't go too big but they aren't his boobs! lol He loves them now though. They women at My PS's office said I should just go for it (they had). And all my gf's who have had them done said they only thing they regretted is not going bigger!

It's actually a great size because while I look large in a tank top when I wear a sweater or cover up more people can't even tell I have had them done! I know it sounds crazy but it's true!!


----------



## Syntagma

mshel said:


> What is PHH?
> And, do I understand you can get them for...FREE!?!
> (chanting) Do it...do it...do it...do it....
> 
> Ok...just teasing...totally a huge personal decision based on more than 6k of free ps (but.... )


 

PHH=Purse Hating Husband!


----------



## Syntagma

Jill said:


> PHH is good friends with the best plastic guy in the area...he offered alot of advice.Like silicone is better than saline.AND to do it for free(Minus anesthesia)..LOL...made my day.I just have to deicde if its right for me.Ive contemplated it for YEARS..Im truly FLAT chested...heehee
> 
> Im pretty small in general so I wouldnt go HUGE..Id want a full B or small c.....


 
For just the anethesia fees!?! You should DEFINATELY do it!


----------



## Syntagma

Also forgot to mention I had 520cc's in one breast and 500 cc's in the other, it evened them out. One was slightly larger than the other!


----------



## Ilikemike65

Syntagma said:


> Here is a picture for ya (WITH CLOTHES) LOL I am a 32E now and 5'2, 125 lbs. I was a 32C before the surgery. I know- everyone thought I was crazy but I wanted them!?! Your band width does NOT change unless you gain weight.


 
See, now you look fine to me.  I am a 34F and sometimes feel like I'm one big walking BOOB!! I feel OK in my daily life but when I see a picture I just want to die!!  Here's mine, they're 600cc Mentor High Profile

Everyone, don't laugh at my pathetic attempt to watermark my picture.  I'm an idiot!

p.s. my daughter took that photo in a series of pictures for a guy who was doing a painting for my boyfriend for Valentine's Day.  I don't generally sit around the house in a 'kini!!


----------



## Syntagma

Ilikemike65 said:


> See, now you look fine to me. I am a 34F and sometimes feel like I'm one big walking BOOB!! I feel OK in my daily life but when I see a picture I just want to die!! Here's mine, they're 600cc Mentor High Profile
> 
> Everyone, don't laugh at my pathetic attempt to watermark my picture. I'm an idiot!
> 
> p.s. my daughter took that photo in a series of pictures for a guy who was doing a painting for my boyfriend for Valentine's Day. I don't generally sit around the house in a 'kini!!


 

I think they look AWESOME!!   I have to buy XL tops!


----------



## Syntagma

Oh and it's a great idea to watermark your photos. I had a MySpace account a while back and had photos of me in a bikini that were stolen and used for other purposes!?! UGH!


----------



## tanj

Syntagma said:


> Here is a picture for ya (WITH CLOTHES) LOL I am a 32E now and 5'2, 125 lbs. I was a 32C before the surgery. I know- everyone thought I was crazy but I wanted them!?! Your band width does NOT change unless you gain weight.


 

They did a nice job.Now I want some new ones,lol.

Tan


----------



## Ilikemike65

Syntagma said:


> I think they look AWESOME!!  I have to buy XL tops!


 
Thanks! But then don't you find that there's too much fabric in the waist? Because I am tiny like you and if I buy a top that fits in the waist the breasticles don't fit and vice versa.  You know I've often thought that with the millions of breast augs in this country each year someone should start a clothing line made for girls with big Who-has and normal size bodies.  Especially where I live in Vegas....heck they don't let you live her with out fake ones!! Hell I think if California dropped off into the ocean,the implants in Vegas would be it's own life preserver!hehe


----------



## L_Rod

I want boobs too, I'm done having kids and I would like a lift please!!!!! It's something I want to do in the near future - either implants or a lift. I'm a 34C right now everyone thinks I'm nuts for wanting one. I think I want to go up to a D - A FIRM D! 

I paranoid about picking a surgeon.


----------



## tanj

L_Rod said:


> I want boobs too, I'm done having kids and I would like a lift please!!!!! It's something I want to do in the near future - either implants or a lift. I'm a 34C right now everyone thinks I'm nuts for wanting one. I think I want to go up to a D - A FIRM D!
> 
> I paranoid about picking a surgeon.


 

I agree.I wouldn't mind being a D as well.Kids do a number on them.I remember my son use to pull on me with his mouth like he was stretching gum or something and I would have to stop him,lol.


----------



## Irishgal

OK, I am coming out of the closet. I had a lift and implants. I was a saggy 34C and now I am a 34DD. It is much more fun!


----------



## tanj

Lol


----------



## tanj

Do ya'll get stares or questions?


----------



## Irishgal

No one has asked if they were real or fake, if that is what you mean...


----------



## Syntagma

Ilikemike65 said:


> Thanks! But then don't you find that there's too much fabric in the waist? Because I am tiny like you and if I buy a top that fits in the waist the breasticles don't fit and vice versa. You know I've often thought that with the millions of breast augs in this country each year someone should start a clothing line made for girls with big Who-has and normal size bodies. Especially where I live in Vegas....heck they don't let you live her with out fake ones!! Hell I think if California dropped off into the ocean,the implants in Vegas would be it's own life preserver!hehe


 
LMAO  

Opps, I wasn't specific I meant bikini tops. And yes they have to be the tie around the bra line kind. It limits most of my bikini wearing options.  Anything smaller doesn't cover what you want covered. KWIM. LOL

For clothing tops I still buy small when the fabric is strechy. Otherwise I can usually fit a medium except I can hardly wear button up shirts (the buttons practically pop open at the boob area! ) unless I get them heavily tailored. When I find ones that do actually fit decent then I buy them in every color! LOL

Thats a GENIUS idea  - A breast-augmentation clothing line!?!


----------



## Syntagma

tanj said:


> Do ya'll get stares or questions?


 
It depends what I am wearing. When women find out I have had them done I get a ton of ??'s. Mainly like the one's here and who my Dr. is. Men do stare sometimes but that's more so when I am wearing a sexier top and I am prepared for it.


----------



## Syntagma

Irishgal said:


> OK, I am coming out of the closet. I had a lift and implants. I was a saggy 34C and now I am a 34DD. It is much more fun!


 
Yeah! Sounds like a GREAT size!


----------



## tanj

Opps i'm sorry I should of been more specific.I had a neighbor that her's were real and she hated them and she said she got questions all the time and after she had her first she was going to have them reduced or something.

Honestly I would love for someone to turn all the way around to look at me.I know I'm crazy!!!!


----------



## Syntagma

L_Rod said:


> I want boobs too, I'm done having kids and I would like a lift please!!!!! It's something I want to do in the near future - either implants or a lift. I'm a 34C right now everyone thinks I'm nuts for wanting one. I think I want to go up to a D - A FIRM D!
> 
> I paranoid about picking a surgeon.


 
I was paranoid as well but I went to the Dr. all my GF's did. I knew they had gotten excellent results! Just make sure you see the PS's before/after pics and check his credentials, ask how many breast augmentations he does?


----------



## Syntagma

tanj said:


> Opps i'm sorry I should of been more specific.I had a neighbor that her's were real and she hated them and she said she got questions all the time and after she had her first she was going to have them reduced or something.
> 
> Honestly I would love for someone to turn all the way around to look at me.I know I'm crazy!!!!


 
Well, I think when you have them done you are more prepared for ?? and such as you are paying for them and want them to look better! LOL When you are born with it you don't really have a choice!


----------



## merika

Hey Vlad, looky, looky there's pictures!


----------



## Irishgal

Syntagma said:


> Yeah! Sounds like a GREAT size!


 

I think I wish they were a bit bigger...although I am only 5'4" so they probably are fine, but you know how that goes, bigger, faster, better..


----------



## Ilikemike65

tanj said:


> Do ya'll get stares or questions?


 
My favorite line to use when someone says something like, "Well, someone's been to see their doctor." or "That's a boob job!" is "Gee, ya think? Boy, I'll bet you're the pride of your job site!" hahahahaha 
Yes, everyone feel free to use that one!


----------



## Ilikemike65

Irishgal said:


> I think I wish they were a bit bigger...although I am only 5'4" so they probably are fine, but you know how that goes, bigger, faster, better..


 
90% of all women who get breast augmentations go back in at some point to get them bigger.  But be careful with that or you could end up like me...wishing they were a tad smaller and by then you're screwed!


----------



## Irishgal

^^Good one. You look hot, by the way, and I don't mean that in a strange way..


----------



## Ilikemike65

Irishgal said:


> ^^Good one. You look hot, by the way, and I don't mean that in a strange way..


 
Thank you....I'm just at the age (42 in June) where I'm just trying to keep all of my parts where they are supposed to be! hahahahaha


----------



## Irishgal

I hear ya sister!


----------



## tanj

Ilikemike65 said:


> Thank you....I'm just at the age (42 in June) where I'm just trying to keep all of my parts where they are supposed to be! hahahahaha


 

Get outta here I hope I look that good when I hit my 40's.

I know I would be the smart type when I get comments like that.I would be like ya think,lol.


----------



## dlg

No offense to anyone, but I think you guys who want giant boobs are nuts!  I am a 36dd, no implants.  I had a serious back injury at age 30, and have had terrible and often debilitating back pain for the last 9 years.  I'm ready for a serious reduction.  And lately I have been giving a reduction major thought.  Although I guess if my back didn't hurt all the time, I might be okay with them.  I hate trying to find work clothes though.  An XL is a little tight right across the chest and huge in the waist.  I feel like such a slob in my work clothes.  I like the idea of a clothes line for big boobs and small waists!


----------



## Irishgal

Sorry you have the back pain! Good luck if you go for the reduction, a good doc could probably make a case for insurance to pay for the procedure.


----------



## tanj

dlg said:


> No offense to anyone, but I think you guys who want giant boobs are nuts! I am a 36dd, no implants. I had a serious back injury at age 30, and have had terrible and often debilitating back pain for the last 9 years. I'm ready for a serious reduction. And lately I have been giving a reduction major thought. Although I guess if my back didn't hurt all the time, I might be okay with them. I hate trying to find work clothes though. An XL is a little tight right across the chest and huge in the waist. I feel like such a slob in my work clothes. I like the idea of a clothes line for big boobs and small waists!


 
Sorry to hear that my neighbor I guess feels the same way but she never complained about it hurting but I can only imagine how your back feels and to have been dealing with it for so many years you poor thing.

I'm not trying to look like Pamela Anderson but I do want them bigger than what they are.A D would do me just fine.


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL..I wish I was even close to a C...HEEHEE...I think thats the size I want.Just reg.size.I have NADA now


----------



## Ilikemike65

dlg said:


> No offense to anyone, but I think you guys who want giant boobs are nuts! I am a 36dd, no implants. I had a serious back injury at age 30, and have had terrible and often debilitating back pain for the last 9 years. I'm ready for a serious reduction. And lately I have been giving a reduction major thought. Although I guess if my back didn't hurt all the time, I might be okay with them. I hate trying to find work clothes though. An XL is a little tight right across the chest and huge in the waist. I feel like such a slob in my work clothes. I like the idea of a clothes line for big boobs and small waists!


 
Man, sorry for the back problems!  I've had several friends who have had reductions and are very happy with the results.  The only problem is that there's a substancial amount of scarring but if you're ok with that, I'd say, "Go for it!".


----------



## Ilikemike65

Irishgal said:


> Sorry you have the back pain! Good luck if you go for the reduction, a good doc could probably make a case for insurance to pay for the procedure.


 

Absolutely would!!


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

Ilikemike65 said:


> Man, sorry for the back problems!  I've had several friends who have had reductions and are very happy with the results.  The only problem is that there's a substancial amount of scarring but if you're ok with that, I'd say, "Go for it!".



The scarring is really dependent on the person.  For instance, I have no scarring nearly 2 years after my surgery. It all depends on your skin and how well it heals normally. It also depends on how you take care of yourself before and after the surgery. I wouldn't want anyone to be misinformed. It also depends on the method you have done. The method done depends on your surgery and how large your reduction will be and also--most times--your surgeons preference. I had the Lejour Method done. It's not as invasive or severe.  Still major surgery but less scarring and quicker healing. Also many have said this method gives the best results (higher, perkier, more naturally shaped breasts).

I had a small reduction (the reduction includes a lift automatically btw). I was a 34DD (COULDN'T STAND IT) and went down to a full 34B. LOVE THEM! I paid out of pocket for my surgery and didn't even make a case to my insurance because it was cosmetic 100% for me and I wanted it done right away. I had no pain or anything before the surgery. I was just uncomfortable with larger--saggier breasts. I had one of the best surgeons in my area perform the surgery and I couldn't be happier.

If you want this surgery I would say go for it! I don't know a single woman who has had this surgery that isn't happier than ever!

Again, if you are considering this surgery. I'd recommend you go to Breasthealthonline.org. They have great people there and tons of information.

I don't think the women here are crazy for wanting implants...I know for certain if I had been born flat chested I would probably want implants too but no matter what I would never go over a small C in size. It's just my personal preference. Before my surgery I told my surgeon 'when in doubt...go smaller...lol' I told him over and over to remember B/C cup....lol.  He gave me just what I wanted. I'm a 34B and sometimes 34C depending on the bra designer.  HTH!


----------



## dlg

I think 36c would be awesome.  I could live with that.  On todays like today when my back is killing me, I always think I'd like to be an A cup.  I have a sister who is looking into implants because she is an A cup and wants to be a C or D.  If only we could trade places!!!


----------



## Ilikemike65

Newgrlonthebloc said:


> The scarring is really dependent on the person. For instance, I have no scarring nearly 2 years after my surgery. It all depends on your skin and how well it heals normally. It also depends on how you take care of yourself before and after the surgery. I wouldn't want anyone to be misinformed. It also depends on the method you have done. The method done depends on your surgery and how large your reduction will be and also--most times--your surgeons preference. I had the Lejour Method done. It's not as invasive or severe. Still major surgery but less scarring and quicker healing. Also many have said this method gives the best results (higher, perkier, more naturally shaped breasts).
> 
> I had a small reduction (the reduction includes a lift automatically btw). I was a 34DD (COULDN'T STAND IT) and went down to a full 34B. LOVE THEM! I paid out of pocket for my surgery and didn't even make a case to my insurance because it was cosmetic 100% for me and I wanted it done right away. I had no pain or anything before the surgery. I was just uncomfortable with larger--saggier breasts. I had one of the best surgeons in my area perform the surgery and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> If you want this surgery I would say go for it! I don't know a single woman who has had this surgery that isn't happier than ever!
> 
> Again, if you are considering this surgery. I'd recommend you go to Breasthealthonline.org. They have great people there and tons of information.
> 
> I don't think the women here are crazy for wanting implants...I know for certain if I had been born flat chested I would probably want implants too but no matter what I would never go over a small C in size. It's just my personal preference. Before my surgery I told my surgeon 'when in doubt...go smaller...lol' I told him over and over to remember B/C cup....lol. He gave me just what I wanted. I'm a 34B and sometimes 34C depending on the bra designer. HTH!


 
That sounds great!! How does that method differ from the Rambo (?) technique? I have a girlfriend who is dying to have her implants removed as they're quite large.  However, they were brought back to her natural size before she had her son (She could wear her nursing bra as a hat!) and to fill out all of the skin she had to get large implants.  I know she is waiting to have the lift/reduction until there's a better technique that has less scarring.  That sounds great!!


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

Hi

I should have been more specific and stated that I had the Hall-Findlay Method done. You will often see Vertical Method, Lejour Method, and Lollipop Method used interchangeably.  Hall Findlay is a modified Lejour Surgery and it's ONLY for those who are having small reductions and good tone (breast not terribly saggy and own tissue can be used to shape breasts...no implants needed).  In fact most 'lollipop' methods are ONLY used on those seeking small reductions with a lift (which is  actually not separate from the breast reduction). 

With this method there is no cut beneath the breast (the  regular 'Anchor' method).  There is only a keyhold type incision made around your nipple and going vertically down your breast (under the nipple).  It's kind of difficult to describe without a visual but I hope you can sort of visualize it. It looks like a 'lollipop' .

Please direct your friend to the site breasthealthonline.org . This is one of the best sites I found when I was researching my surgery. They were very helpful to me throughout--right up until the day of my surgery and immediately afterwards. Very supportive and informed people there. I really hope this helps you and your friend in some way.

Also, I don't know what the Rambo technique is...not sure....  Perhaps there's another name for it?


----------



## mshel

I apologize if it seems i'm asking the same q's over and over...i hope i'm not!:shame: 
From what you've all researched...
1.  do you feel silicone (not gummy...can't get those) feel/look more real than saline?

2.  I'm freaked about the chance of rippling.  If I chose silicone, would that pretty much eliminate that option?

3.  W/the silicone, would I still have that very round, ball-like appearance?  Or because the gel is heavier, does it almost represent more like anatomical?

Here's a pic of what I'd like...and what I would not be happy with. (Please know that this is just my pref. or lack thereof for ME...I in know way want anyone to feel insulted if you have or prefer the opposite of what I've posted...   Hugs to all  )
Breast Augmentation - Anatomic Implants   (Ideal for me)

Breast Augmentation - Round Implants  (dh and I don't want)

I think what is very confusing...is that all the types and styles can look diff on indiv. own body types.

(Who's sick of me asking boob questions?! Don't answer that)


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

^^ I think the first set of breasts definitely look more natural and that's a great choice.  I have very limited knowledge on breasts implants. However, I can tell you that my own breasts look just like the first set (with  the implants in) and, of course, you know, I've had a reduction and not an augmentation....lol. So, yes, I'd say go with those because they are pretty natural looking to me! The second ones just look like 'implants'...much too round. Natural is more of a teardrop in shape.
Good luck with your decision. 
You know you can also check the same board I posted before. The breasthealthonline.org one.  You will find many answers to your questions and the women there are very well informed. Most have already had their surgeries and are there to help others just like you...ones with questions about the surgery. There is a board for Augmentations and one for reductions..... HTH!


----------



## mshel

^^^THanks...I actually did just spend some time on the board you suggested.  I'm just procrastinating asking them a question and becoming 'involved'...as....lordy, lordy...all I need is to become addicted to one more forum!  You know?!  So...I guess I'm just waffling between you all and my ps... (I tend to become obsessive over things...I'd likely end up spending HOURS there!)


----------



## Beach Bum

The second ones(round)...EEEK..REALLY fake looking.I like the first.Thats what I would want..Natural looking


----------



## Irishgal

^^Jill, mine look so natural I was almost mad! I thought, hell, I paid for these I want them to look fake damnit!


----------



## mshel

I just don't know how to achieve that for sure!  E gads...this shouldn't be this difficult, should it?!


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

^^ Yes, You will and I understand....lol.  I had many questions just like you before having my surgery and I was on that board a lot...day and night...asking questions and even helping others....lol. I actually became a volunteer there but haven't been on that board for about a year now. I don't even remember my username and password. Most people are there a lot until they have their surgery. If all goes well most people just go back to their regular lives. Others will stay if they have issues/complications etc..and need support through that.
Take care!


----------



## sasha-o

Here's a question I have about implants.  I want to know if any of you had them done before you were done having your kids?  I'm another victim of the nursing boob syndrome, and I cannot stand the way my breasts look now.  I know I will have another child within the next few years, and I would want to nurse that child also.  So, I guess my question is have any of you nursed with implants?  If so, did the appearance of your augmented breasts change after that?


----------



## sasha-o

And, I forgot to ask, is there any hope for my slightly stretched out southern facing nipples? That's one of the worst parts about the whole appearance of my breasts, for me.


----------



## mshel

I've read that it's very possible and i've read online 'journals' of those who have.
JUST my personal feeling...I made sure I waited to even consider it seriously until now...completely finished w/babies, nursing etc.  For several reasons re: the baby that is not scientifically founded...but just my paranoia.  But aside from my child related fears, if you consider it financially...I just thought why risk that money/time, etc. and take the chance of them stretching, changing, etc.
again...just me...but maybe that'll give you something to think about. (I'm 37, btw)


----------



## mshel

sasha-o said:


> And, I forgot to ask, is there any hope for my slightly stretched out southern facing nipples? That's one of the worst parts about the whole appearance of my breasts, for me.


Darlin!  We're nipple twins! ha!  (Read my earlier posts...  don't know whether to laugh or cry)

Yeppers...you can get your nipple reduced.  Is science amazing?


----------



## acegirl

Well, just to add to the confusion  I have round & they do not look like that picture~ They do have a nice "slope", not like a cantaloupe half stuck to my chest! (but hey, some people like that look & that's just fine... although not for me)


----------



## sasha-o

mshel said:


> Darlin! We're nipple twins! ha! (


 
Yeah, I probably will wait until after I have my next child. I would seriously cry if I had it done and my boobs ended up looking this bad or worse again.

As for the nipples, I had to laugh. I didn't know anyone else suffered from this affliction. Now I know, and I don't feel so bad....


----------



## mshel

acegirl said:


> Well, just to add to the confusion I have round & they do not look like that picture~ They do have a nice "slope", not like a cantaloupe half stuck to my chest! (but hey, some people like that look & that's just fine... although not for me)


Yes, Ace...that is exactly what I'm finding diff. is that round on some look like what I"m after and on some...not so much....and on and on it goes....


----------



## il*bacio*bella

sasha-o said:


> Here's a question I have about implants.  I want to know if any of you had them done before you were done having your kids?  I'm another victim of the nursing boob syndrome, and I cannot stand the way my breasts look now.  I know I will have another child within the next few years, and I would want to nurse that child also.  So, I guess my question is have any of you nursed with implants?  If so, did the appearance of your augmented breasts change after that?


I had my implants done after my second child and went on to have a third.  I nursed her for 9 months with absolutely no problems.  I did not have as much milk with my third child but I am told that had more to do with my age and the fact it was my third time nursing versus the implants playing a role.  
I do have to say though that my boobs were so freakishly huge during my nursing months and so darn heavy, it really was ridiculous.


----------



## Beach Bum

I have my consult for augmentation tomorrow AM....eek..Im 99 % sure Im gonna book the date too..LOL...nervous!


----------



## mshel

Good luck!
I had mine last week.
I have a second w/a diff. dr. on April 5.
Let us know...


----------



## mshel

acegirl said:


> Well, just to add to the confusion I have round & they do not look like that picture~ They do have a nice "slope", not like a cantaloupe half stuck to my chest! (but hey, some people like that look & that's just fine... although not for me)


Ace...I know you have round, hp, unders...did you get saline or silicone?
I've done a complete 180 from what I thought I would go.  I'm seriously considering round, hp silicone...I want the most natural look possible and think now this might be my best route.
I'm really leaning towards the silicone now that they're legal again.
(We should all buy stock...Imamhed (sp?) is going to skyrocket in the next 12 to 18 months...since they've only been legal 2 months.  Cha ching)


----------



## LVobsessed415

I have done my boobs three times. I first went with 250cc, 500cc and now I have 675cc.  The cost really depends on where you live, I paid around $7,500-$8,000 each time. I just love my boobs and am so happy I got them done. Just make sure about the size, I went small which was mistake and thats why I did it again two more times.  The pain was not that bag, I only used my pain pills for the first 2 days, then I was fine, really depends on your pain level you handle.


----------



## Beach Bum

^WOW..three times!!...yikes..Im scared to do it once....lol!
Im just looking for a normal c cup.Im looking at the silicone myself.have to see what shape as im pretty skinny.....and it depends on your body fat sometimes to tell which shape is best.


----------



## Beach Bum

IM BACK!!!!!
Im getting them done in ONE MONTH!!LOL!April 26th!I have to wait till Im back from Aruba cuz I wont be healed before I go.....I cant wait..Going for round silicone c cup


----------



## mshel

^^^that's what I want!!  (I think..will wait and see what other dr. says)

are you going under?  Very exciting!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Good luck, Jill!


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> Ace...I know you have round, hp, unders...did you get saline or silicone?
> I've done a complete 180 from what I thought I would go. I'm seriously considering round, hp silicone...I want the most natural look possible and think now this might be my best route.
> I'm really leaning towards the silicone now that they're legal again.
> (We should all buy stock...Imamhed (sp?) is going to skyrocket in the next 12 to 18 months...since they've only been legal 2 months. Cha ching)


 

I have the "gummy bear" silicone implants from Silimed (can only get them through a study) & actually, my implants are placed "subfascial".  That means that they are technically over the muscle but placed under the muscle fascia.  As my Dr. described it, the fascia is a layer of connective tissue over the muscle (like a layer of "saran wrap")  He just made a pocket between the fascia & the muscle & the implant is placed.  This gives practically the same benefits of going under the muscle without having too.  My doctor practiced in Brazil (plastic surgery capital!) for awhile & learned the technique there, where it's fairly common.  Very few US doctors are familiar with this placement.  It's awesome & hopefully it will catch on~  Here's some info about it....

http://ascbs.org/subfascial.htm

Subfascial breast augmentation 
A third option instead of over or under the muscle is called &#8220;subfascial&#8221; has recently been reported (pronounced like "fashion" without the "n"), which is a sort of compromise between the two. Although it is thin, it is usually substantial enough to provide a layer behind the breast and in front of the implant.

Subfascial Breast Augmentation
The newest technique of applying the placement of implants at subfascial level assisted by endoscopy, subfascial breast augmentation has become a revolutionary technique. This succesful technique provides an excellent aesthetic outcome in breast surgery since it helps limit some of the roundness at the top of the breast. During the procedure the lining of the muscle on the chest is lifted up and the breast implant is placed beneath it which in turn gives the breast the most natural appearance. 

This technique is especially recommended for:

women presenting small breasts 
women after one or more breast feeding episodes presenting breast size reduction 
The benefits using this technique include: avoiding implant deformation or distortion (as seen in the retromuscular position), leaving additional soft tissue between the implant and the skin, and minimizing implant edge prominence (inherent to retroglandular placement).

subfascial position - under fascia (connective tissue covering the muscle) and above your pectoralis muscle.  This type of implant placement allows placement of implants below a thin firm layer of connective tissue covering the muscle. It has many advantage of submuscular position without lifting the muscle from the ribs. In addition, this position does not push the implant down as does the muscle in submuscular position. The healing process is also more controlled with subfascial placement.


----------



## mshel

You're always so informative, thanks.


----------



## Beach Bum

Im getting in done in the hospital...being put under for it.Incision UNDER breast.eek....Nervous but excited.stinks I have to wait till Im back from Aruba..LOL....but I dont want to get it done prior and be miserable on vacation.


----------



## caitlin1214

sasha-o said:


> And, I forgot to ask, is there any hope for my slightly stretched out southern facing nipples? That's one of the worst parts about the whole appearance of my breasts, for me.


 I had a lift rather than implants.

I take estrogen therapy, which caused my breasts to grow. The size was fine, but I had too much skin.

I had the same problem as you. I did NOT like the look of my nipples, so my plastic surgeon lifted and compacted my breasts and then did a sort of cut and paste with my nipples, so now they're a more normal shape and more . . . centered.


----------



## Beach Bum

ummmm...So I get my packet of preop info..It says no SEX for 6 weeks after surgery.............................WTF???HELLO??IS this possible?????
ROFLMAO..OMG..the pain.....(And Im not talking about the surgery...LOL!)


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> ummmm...So I get my packet of preop info..It says no SEX for 6 weeks after surgery.............................WTF???HELLO??IS this possible?????
> ROFLMAO..OMG..the pain.....(And Im not talking about the surgery...LOL!)


HA!  I have a friend...and she said (and I quote) "We couldn't make it past 3 days...so I just held onto them and let him go at it!"  HA!  So...there you go. 

So....Jilly Bean...what's the scoop?  What cha goin for...what did he/she think?


----------



## Z&J

I had a lift and augment. in 10/04 and have had 3 follow up surgeries in the past 2 years (so 4 surgeries in 2 yrs). The problems I had would have happened no matter what Dr I used. I have 100% feeling and they look totally natural. I would do it all over again and do not regret it for 1 minute. PM me w/ any ?'s and as some other members have said, implantinfo is a great resource. Wish me luck Tummy Tuck a week from Thurs. Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No more nasty c-section belly!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

mshel said:


> HA! I have a friend...and she said (and I quote) "We couldn't make it past 3 days...so I just held onto them and let him go at it!" HA! So...there you go.
> 
> So....Jilly Bean...what's the scoop? What cha goin for...what did he/she think?


 
Im going April 26th for round silicone...c cup..wish me luck..LOL..Im a bit nervous after reading the postop complication packet..LMAO!


----------



## Ilikemike65

Jill said:


> ummmm...So I get my packet of preop info..It says no SEX for 6 weeks after surgery.............................WTF???HELLO??IS this possible?????
> ROFLMAO..OMG..the pain.....(And Im not talking about the surgery...LOL!)


 
I didn't wait either! Just keep your sport's bra on!


----------



## Ilikemike65

Newgrlonthebloc said:


> Hi
> 
> I should have been more specific and stated that I had the Hall-Findlay Method done. You will often see Vertical Method, Lejour Method, and Lollipop Method used interchangeably. Hall Findlay is a modified Lejour Surgery and it's ONLY for those who are having small reductions and good tone (breast not terribly saggy and own tissue can be used to shape breasts...no implants needed). In fact most 'lollipop' methods are ONLY used on those seeking small reductions with a lift (which is actually not separate from the breast reduction).
> 
> With this method there is no cut beneath the breast (the regular 'Anchor' method). There is only a keyhold type incision made around your nipple and going vertically down your breast (under the nipple). It's kind of difficult to describe without a visual but I hope you can sort of visualize it. It looks like a 'lollipop' .
> 
> Please direct your friend to the site breasthealthonline.org . This is one of the best sites I found when I was researching my surgery. They were very helpful to me throughout--right up until the day of my surgery and immediately afterwards. Very supportive and informed people there. I really hope this helps you and your friend in some way.
> 
> Also, I don't know what the Rambo technique is...not sure.... Perhaps there's another name for it?


 
Great advise, thanls for the info. The Rambo technique is the one where they cut the nipple off and take that traingle of skin out and then reapply the nipple and I am sure it's also called something more appropriate ...hehe...I just don't know what.

I will direct my g/f to the site you suggested.


----------



## mshel

*GOOD LUCK Z&J and Jill!!*


----------



## caitlin1214

The only risk with them completely repositioning the nipples is that you either feel everything or nothing.


(I felt EVERYTHING! God forbid I was in a room that suddenly turned cold!)


----------



## mrs jones

ok, i've talked my husband into boobs! well, not boobs, but money for boobs.
and i'm doing it! hell, if guys had small....male areas...they'd have it fixed! lol


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL!Welcome to the booby club..rofl......................I cant wait for 4-26 to get here..Im finally ready to do it..lol...and Im so impatient!


----------



## alindamay

can anyone recommend a fabulous plastic surgeon that does great natural looking breasts in the northern new jersey area (morris, essex, bergen county) or in New York (if he/she is really really good)?

I had a consult with Dr. Copeland (anyone else have her) but am still on the look out.  Really I am just scared of the consequences.  Like someone else here said, I don't want to be that woman that died on the operated table because she was getting her boobs done.  yikes!


----------



## Z&J

There are a few. Dr Parker in Paramus, Dr Baxt also in Paramus, Dr Wey (not sure of the town)


----------



## Z&J

mshel said:


> *GOOD LUCK Z&J and Jill!!*


 

Thanks! Ack! 1 week from tomorrow I'm nervous.     All different emotions.


----------



## mshel

Z&J said:


> Thanks! Ack! 1 week from tomorrow I'm nervous.     All different emotions.


have you visited implantinfo.com like others have suggested?
I finally succumbed and it is very helpful as if you go to the discussion forum, others have either had the surgery or are about to like you.
Keep us in the know...


----------



## Z&J

mshel said:


> have you visited implantinfo.com like others have suggested?
> I finally succumbed and it is very helpful as if you go to the discussion forum, others have either had the surgery or are about to like you.
> Keep us in the know...


 

That site is very near and dear to me. I was on there constantly 2 yrs ago when I had my Augment.


----------



## alindamay

Hey Z&J can I pm you, so we could discuss this some more?  Thanks!


----------



## mshel

*I've kind of done a 180 and if I haven't said before, I'm leaning heavily towards silicone.  I've had one consult and am in the process of scheduling more...I spoke to a dr. that my obgyn reccommended.  Their email to me said they placed saline, so I replied w/the ques. of if he placed silicone.  Below is their response.  I'm so easily swayed by 'news/opinion' at this point...i hate it.  Just when I feel so confident of what I want...I read this and then I think because I read it...it will happen to me. Thoughts anyone who's put in the research time/has them/is getting them etc.???  (I love what I keep hearing about how unbelievably natural they are...and on implantinfo. com site...gals keep talking how they're switching from saline to silicone) TIA*

If someone already has silicone implants in place, he will (with some
reluctance) replace them with silicone implants, but he believes the saline are safer. If a saline implant should develop a leak, it is noticeable immediately and the implant can be replaced. Even with the new silicone implants, they can develop a leak--and even though they are a cohesive gel, overtime that gel will migrate into the chest cavity. This is extremely difficult to remove and can take quite a length of time in surgery to irrigate the chest wall repeatedly to remove all the silicone granuloma. In our office, we cut into one of the new cohesive gel implants and within about a month, it had dissolved the zip lock bag we placed it into. Our nurses would be glad to discuss this further with you if you'd
like. Don't hesitate to ask any other questions.


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> *I've kind of done a 180 and if I haven't said before, I'm leaning heavily towards silicone. I've had one consult and am in the process of scheduling more...I spoke to a dr. that my obgyn reccommended. Their email to me said they placed saline, so I replied w/the ques. of if he placed silicone. Below is their response. I'm so easily swayed by 'news/opinion' at this point...i hate it. Just when I feel so confident of what I want...I read this and then I think because I read it...it will happen to me. Thoughts anyone who's put in the research time/has them/is getting them etc.??? (I love what I keep hearing about how unbelievably natural they are...and on implantinfo. com site...gals keep talking how they're switching from saline to silicone) TIA*
> 
> If someone already has silicone implants in place, he will (with some
> reluctance) replace them with silicone implants, but he believes the saline are safer. If a saline implant should develop a leak, it is noticeable immediately and the implant can be replaced. Even with the new silicone implants, they can develop a leak--and even though they are a cohesive gel, overtime that gel will migrate into the chest cavity. This is extremely difficult to remove and can take quite a length of time in surgery to irrigate the chest wall repeatedly to remove all the silicone granuloma. In our office, we cut into one of the new cohesive gel implants and within about a month, it had dissolved the zip lock bag we placed it into. Our nurses would be glad to discuss this further with you if you'd
> like. Don't hesitate to ask any other questions.


 
You'll find that most plastic surgeons have their way of doing things.. Many have tunnel vision when it comes to the type of implant they'll use or the placement they use..  I would think a good PS is open to all the options out there for their patients~

Some PS's will ONLY do saline, some will ONLY do silicone (if they have a choice)...it depends.  Luckily, my PS did a variety.  On the day I had my surgery, 2 of us got silicone & 3 others got saline.  It's just whatever worked best for each individual.

If the silicone dissolved the ziploc bag, then I wonder what's going on in the millons of people who have silicone chin & cheek implants (you think it's rotting their faces?) or the people who have joint replacements & such?  You need to be aware & there are risks regardless of which type of implant you get.  I'm just kind of put off by the "scare tactics" that PS's office is putting out.


----------



## mshel

Thanks ace...btw...I've been thinking about you.
Ummm....personal favor.  Of course...say no...but one of the other gals on here emailed me w/her naval to neck photos...and I love them and am using them as one of my 'like examples'.
I think I remember you and I having similar stats....um.....would you be willing?  It's for science, damn it!
NO...kidding...no pressure.  But I think we are similar is makeup and you ended up w/a c cup...correct?  I'd love to have more photos of my 'wish list' to show at consults.
Hope I didn't just embarrass you...


----------



## Swanky

I still recommend silicone.
My PS was happy to do either, but told me out of the 12 gals in his office, 7 have implants, 6 of those have silicone as well as his own wife


----------



## mshel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I still recommend silicone.
> My PS was happy to do either, but told me out of the 12 gals in his office, 7 have implants, 6 of those have silicone as well as his own wife


I just keep hearing how much better they feel than silicone (not everyone's opinion, of course).
On the nicole website...there are so many having a redo to switch over to silicone.
I think I would have no 'worries' if I had the gummy bears...knowing they won't seep...


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> Thanks ace...btw...I've been thinking about you.
> Ummm....personal favor. Of course...say no...but one of the other gals on here emailed me w/her naval to neck photos...and I love them and am using them as one of my 'like examples'.
> I think I remember you and I having similar stats....um.....would you be willing? It's for science, damn it!
> NO...kidding...no pressure. But I think we are similar is makeup and you ended up w/a c cup...correct? I'd love to have more photos of my 'wish list' to show at consults.
> Hope I didn't just embarrass you...


 
 No problem!  After birthing children in a room full of strangers, I have no modesty to speak of anymore, LOL~ PM me your email address & I'll send you over a boobie pic  Yes, I'm a small C, maybe full/large B.


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> I just keep hearing how much better they feel than silicone (not everyone's opinion, of course).
> On the nicole website...there are so many having a redo to switch over to silicone.
> *I think I would have no 'worries' if I had the gummy bears...knowing they won't seep...[/*quote]
> 
> Did you try & see if there were any more studies open?  You can contact Silimed (what I did), Mentor or Inamed.


----------



## Beach Bum

HEY Acegirl..Id appreciate all your advice as well
Im getting silicone...small c..On April 26..I felt the silicone vs saline and found the silicone felt more natural


PS-Your comments were VERY well written..I appreciated them alot.


----------



## mshel

I'll pm you...thanks!!  yeah...I've got some stories about the birthing room...another time another thread! 

Well...for sake of ease...wouldn't you think I'd have to find one in my own state?  Otherwise, we're talking travel to consult...cross fingers you like him/her...then travel and spend a few nights after ba...I don't know...
And...how do I find out if one is in my state that's part of the study?


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> HEY Acegirl..Id appreciate all your advice as well
> Im getting silicone...small c..On April 26..I felt the silicone vs saline and found the silicone felt more natural


Ugh...Jill sorry hon...don't read my above letter...just in case if worries you.  (although...I think I've already talked myself into ignoring it!)


----------



## Beach Bum

ROFL..Too late..I read it..LOL..ITS OK.....Like Acegirl says...every PS has their own faves.PHH is a doctor..he knows the guy doing mine really well..I feel so much better knowing that..Peace of mind helps alot!!HEEHEE!!


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> HEY Acegirl..Id appreciate all your advice as well
> Im getting silicone...small c..On April 26..I felt the silicone vs saline and found the silicone felt more natural
> 
> 
> PS-Your comments were VERY well written..I appreciated them alot.


 
Aw thanks  I'm glad I can help you all out.  I remember having alot of the same questions, worries & whatnot.. I've had my implants 3 years now & I wouldn't have done anything differently.  I love my gummy bears!


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> HEY Acegirl..Id appreciate all your advice as well
> Im getting silicone...small c..On April 26..I felt the silicone vs saline and found the silicone felt more natural
> 
> 
> PS-Your comments were VERY well written..I appreciated them alot.


 
Oh poo, double post


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> I'll pm you...thanks!! yeah...I've got some stories about the birthing room...another time another thread!
> 
> Well...for sake of ease...wouldn't you think I'd have to find one in my own state? Otherwise, we're talking travel to consult...cross fingers you like him/her...then travel and spend a few nights after ba...I don't know...
> And...how do I find out if one is in my state that's part of the study?


 
Well, I went out of state for mine because that's where the closest PS was that was in the study.  Luckily, it was only 1 1/2 hours away. If you go onto their websites, they should have links for you to follow to email or call someone.


----------



## Eunika

I had breasts augmentation 7 years ago. Mine was saline and underneath the muscle. I went for the medium C and chose the teardrops shape so they look more natural instead of the round ones. They also feel natural, not too hard at all. The incisions were around the nipples so they blended in and you can't tell there were scars at all. I'm very happy with my implants and the surgeon who did them.


----------



## mshel

acegirl said:


> Well, I went out of state for mine because that's where the closest PS was that was in the study. Luckily, it was only 1 1/2 hours away. If you go onto their websites, they should have links for you to follow to email or call someone.


Thanks ace...I had no idea how to even do a search for a possible opening.  And...the ps's I'm looking at now are an hour away...so it could be possible.  Once again...thanks.


----------



## mshel

Eunika said:


> I had breasts augmentation 7 years ago. Mine was saline and underneath the muscle. I went for the medium C and chose the teardrops shape so they look more natural instead of the round ones. They also feel natural, not too hard at all. The incisions were around the nipples so they blended in and you can't tell there were scars at all. I'm very happy with my implants and the surgeon who did them.


 
Awesome!  Congrats to you!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SonyaPhi

Wow...interesting thread!! I've always wanted to get implants but I am SO scared I don't wanna die on the table and knowing my luck I probably would be the unlucky soul!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

mshel said:


> Thanks ace...I had no idea how to even do a search for a possible opening. And...the ps's I'm looking at now are an hour away...so it could be possible. Once again...thanks.


 Ask your gynecologist / general practitioner to recommend a plastic surgeon in your hospital. That's how I found mine.


----------



## mshel

Eh...I just got an email from similed a few hours ago and they have none in in my state or the adjacent state.  Oh well...one less decision to make!


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> Eh...I just got an email from similed a few hours ago and they have none in in my state or the adjacent state. Oh well...one less decision to make!


 
Try Mentor & Inamed!  There was actually a PS in my city doing the Mentor cohesive gel study.  I believe they had a few more PS's participating than Silimed.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

This thread is SO INTERESTING! I'm 21 and I love my girls, but I can imagine they will deflate when I have children. If that's they case, I'll probably want them back! Don't know why I'm worrying about this now, seeing as that's over 10 years off, but what better to do at 2:30 am? Sleep is for chumps.
Jill, Z & J, good luck! If I missed anyone, good luck to you too!


----------



## anufangava

Just a little tidbit.... implants do leak or worse break.  It is no longer a question of if, but when. Implants have a lifesplan and it will leak/break in time.


----------



## mshel

^^^Thanks, one can never be too researched.  I'm certain we are all aware.  I don't see as how breaking would be any "worse" than leaking...as the outcome would be the same.  
Which, is saline would show an instant deflate and the salt water would harmlessly flush through the body.  The silicone would likely go unnoticed until an mri is performed, which is suggested every 3 yrs., and then would need to be removed.  There are no stats proving illness of any kind associated w/sils.  If a person has the gummy sils, which several on this thread do, and they break, there is zero leakage.


----------



## acegirl

anufangava said:


> Just a little tidbit.... implants do leak or worse break. It is no longer a question of if, but when. Implants have a lifesplan and it will leak/break in time.


 
You're alsolutely correct, as stated earlier, implants are not lifetime devices..any woman considering this surgery needs to know they will need to be replaced at least once in their lifetime.  Luckily, implants have came a long way from the earlier times.  

*In the US: *An estimated 1-2 million patients, or approximately 1% of the adult female population, have breast implants. The incidence of implant rupture increases over time. One recent study revealed that the median lifespan of an implant is 16.4 years. In that study, 79.1% of implant were intact at 10 years; the percentage decreased to 48.7% at 15 years.


----------



## acegirl

If I can get 15 years out of my implants, I'll be a happy camper~ & the gummies better be readily available by that time cause I'm not giving mine up without a fight! LOL


----------



## mshel

Ace...you crack me up!  My gf's call nickname me 'information junkie' cuz if I don't know it...I'm researching it!  google is my middle name!
You're always so great at posting faq's and stats, etc.  A girl after my own heart!


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> Ace...you crack me up! My gf's call nickname me 'information junkie' cuz if I don't know it...I'm researching it! google is my middle name!
> You're always so great at posting faq's and stats, etc. A girl after my own heart!


 
LOL, Thanks! I'm the same way, the internet is a wonderful thing & just so you all know I'm not blowing smoke up your ass, I like to have facts to back it up 

Alot of this stuff I've retained from the endless researching I did before my surgery~


----------



## Beach Bum

This thread has really helped me guys!
Thanks so much!
Around the 25th of April..youll see me panicking..LOL.....


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> This thread has really helped me guys!
> Thanks so much!
> Around the 25th of April..youll see me panicking..LOL.....


 
No worries!  You'll do great


----------



## acegirl

Also wanted to add for your piece of mind~ when you see yourself for the first time post surgery, don't freak out if you think you look too big.  There will of course be some swelling which will reside & the implants will begin to "settle" into the pocket.  Alot of those BA sites have not only the before & after but the before & periodic after shots such as,  at 4 weeks, 2 months & 6 months.  There are definite changes!


----------



## mshel

Silicone girls...some advice, please!  (Saline lovers...I may go your route...I'm not doggin you AT aLL! smiles...)

I don't have the opportunity to get the gummy's like i think all those posted here have.
I love, love the feel of the sils.  If you hadn't the opportunity for the gummy's, would you all have chosen the sils available to me?
I want them.  I question myself though because of the eventual rupture/removal of sils.  I wonder...is it worth the 1000 more and removal thing for just me and my dh to feel them? I'd hate to have saline and have ripples...


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> Silicone girls...some advice, please! (Saline lovers...I may go your route...I'm not doggin you AT aLL! smiles...)
> 
> I don't have the opportunity to get the gummy's like i think all those posted here have.
> I love, love the feel of the sils. If you hadn't the opportunity for the gummy's, would you all have chosen the sils available to me?
> I want them. I question myself though because of the eventual rupture/removal of sils. I wonder...is it worth the 1000 more and removal thing for just me and my dh to feel them? I'd hate to have saline and have ripples...


 
Actually, the "gummy bear" implants are the ones you have to be in an adjunt study for & from reading the other posts, I think I'm the only one here posting that has these implants (anyone else out there in the study, give us a shout out!)

The rest of the ladies who have silicone gel are what's available now to you.  This silicone gel does have a level of cohesiveness but they are not considered "gummy bears".

This was in a posting I did earlier...

*It&#8217;s important to know that not all &#8220;cohesive gel breast implants&#8221; are gummy bear implants. All implants that are sold today are a more cohesive silicone gel than the implants from 20 years ago. Many different kinds of breast implants are called cohesive gel implants. Only the most cohesive implants are called &#8220;gummy bear implants.&#8221; 

It&#8217;s important to know that gummy bear implants are still considered experimental in the United States. They are not approved by the FDA. Any woman getting them is really a &#8220;guinea pig&#8221; who is helping the company test the implants &#8211; but still has to pay for them. *

If I couldn't have gotten into a study for the gummy implants, I would have been happy to wait for the silicone gels to be available again & gotten those.


----------



## mshel

If I couldn't have gotten into a study for the gummy implants, I would have been happy to wait for the silicone gels to be available again & gotten those.

Thanks...that's good to know!

The ones I'm looking at are still pretty 'runny' though...espec. if you compare them to the gummy.  And, I thought this was surprising...at my consult today, she said the sils that were just ok'd a few months ago are still under fda study as well and I'd have to sign something saying that I knew this...'agree' (yeah right...how will they enforce...although it's a good idea)to 3 yr. mri's.

I think Swanky Mom & syntagma both have gummy's...????


----------



## Beach Bum

i HAVE TO BE IN A STUDY for my silicone ones too


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> i HAVE TO BE IN A STUDY for my silicone ones too


 
Yes, just read Mshel's post.. I didn't realize now that the ban has been lifted, they are making everyone getting silicone return to a study group.  Now there will be 2 different studies going, one for the "gummy bears" & one for the silicone gels.  Interesting!

Well, I'll correct myself.. before the ban on silicone gel was lifted, the only study group was for the gummy bears when I got mine.


----------



## mshel

Jill...the study is for not the gummies...but just the typical sils, right?!  Me too...and I was surprised at this.  Jill...do you have any concerns about the choice of sil later down the road come removal time?


----------



## mshel

acegirl said:


> Really?! So are you getting the "gummy bears" or are the new regulations with the silicone ban being lifted making everyone return to a study group?


Ace, I'm not sure.  When the gal told me I'd be part of an fda study, I questioned her...asking if this wasn't only for the gummies.  She said no, that all sils were under the fda study and I had to sign something.  I feel like i read all the time, but I'd not heard or come across this.  I'll ask on the implantinfo.com site tonight for some poss. clairity.


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> Ace, I'm not sure. When the gal told me I'd be part of an fda study, I questioned her...asking if this wasn't only for the gummies. She said no, that all sils were under the fda study and I had to sign something. I feel like i read all the time, but I'd not heard or come across this. I'll ask on the implantinfo.com site tonight for some poss. clairity.


 
Yes, well it certainly sounds that way.. I know the implant companies had to comply with several FDA rules before the silicones were allowed back on the market.  Following all patients for x # of years was one of them.  I guess that's what the study is for!  Good to know


----------



## Beach Bum

Im not concerned at all RE:the silicone...honestly.....


----------



## Swanky

I'm in the study as well. . Mine are Mentor, I'll have to go look at my 'authenticity card'  to see my specs.

I'm also not concerned about the sili.
The saline are silicone bags anyhow


----------



## Beach Bum

Ok..I just looked at my literature..Mine says INAMED Silicone implants?


----------



## acegirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm in the study as well. . Mine are Mentor, I'll have to go look at my 'authenticity card'  to see my specs.
> 
> I'm also not concerned about the sili.
> The saline are silicone bags anyhow


 
Cool, So you have the gummy bears too!  Can I ask how long you've had yours?

'authenticity card' lol!  Man, I'll be so p*ssed if I have any funny little hanging tags on mine


----------



## Beach Bum

I keep seeing little gummy bears floatin around in the implants now..ROFL..OMG!


----------



## mshel

You guys are too funny!  Ace and swanky...we'll just refer to you as that 'gal on heehaw' (that joke would have been funnier if i could have remembered her name...the one that wore the tag on the hat...i suck at joke telling...never mind)

swank...my neurosis w/the silicone....it's not the silicone material persay, and no worries of any toxicity, but that if it leaks, it apparently is difficult to remove from your chest cavity...it's a slow, thick permeation and kind of just hangs out there.  So, removal can be a pickle, depending on how much has left the implant.
THat's the beauty of the gummies...no permeation to sweat about.


----------



## Syntagma

I have saline but I think because I had plenty of tissue to cover the implant (being a c-cup to begin with) so they don't feel weird? I think I got lucky I have definately heard that silicone feel much better.


----------



## mshel

Jill...i'm too lazy to scroll back a few pages...how many cc's did you decide on...just for $hit$ and giggles.  I know they don't look alike on everyone...


----------



## Swanky

MINNIE PEARL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm from Oklahoma, it's required to know HeeHaw character names
When you get the implants, they give you a card w/ the company name and CC's info on it. . . at least I did.


----------



## Irishgal

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> MINNIE PEARL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm from Oklahoma, it's required to know HeeHaw character names
> When you get the implants, they give you a card w/ the company name and CC's info on it. . . at least I did.


 

OMG I got one of those I thought it was hysterical! Like I am a member of a club. Maybe if we get pulled over by the cops we can hand em our implant id card.


----------



## Irishgal

Jill said:


> This thread has really helped me guys!
> Thanks so much!
> Around the 25th of April..youll see me panicking..LOL.....


 

It is pretty easy. I had rotator cuff surgery and that was 100 times worse than a rack job. Just take your vicodin...


----------



## Swanky

acegirl said:


> Cool, So you have the gummy bears too! Can I ask how long you've had yours?
> 
> 'authenticity card' lol! Man, I'll be so p*ssed if I have any funny little hanging tags on mine


 

I don't know!  Are mine gummy bears!?

Is it ridiculous I don't know!?


My card says:
MENTOR Smooth MPP Gel Mammry Prosth

I got mine last May when I had those other "procedures"


----------



## Swanky

Irishgal said:


> OMG I got one of those I thought it was hysterical! Like I am a member of a club. Maybe if we get pulled over by the cops we can hand em our implant id card.


 
LOL!


----------



## mshel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't know! Are mine gummy bears!?
> 
> Is it ridiculous I don't know!?
> 
> 
> My card says:
> MENTOR Smooth MPP Gel Mammry Prosth
> 
> I got mine last May when I had those other "procedures"


Minnie Pearl!  Right! I'm your neighbor...I should know that too!
I don't know if you have gummy's.  I would almost think so, as the other sils were just ok'd again for use like...hmm..November, I think?
Here's a few q's that might answer it.  Did you have to contact a surgeon that was involved in the study?  Or, did the surgeon you went to happen to offer to you this option as he was involved?  Did he talk to you about the consistancy of the gel?
Ace will know.  She's like "Mikey"...she 'knows' everything.  (I have a thing for old tv references tonight...odd)


----------



## mshel

Ummm...girls...where do you keep the cards?  In your wallets next to your video and grocery cards?


----------



## Syntagma

I am bad! I lost my cards! OPPS! I know I have Mentor implants and how much was put into each but that's it!


----------



## Irishgal

I keep my care right under my AmEx. Don't leave home without it...


----------



## Swanky

I found my guy and he gave me his opinion on what he thought would be best for me.
Based on my tendency to sag, he approved me for the study.
He sent me home w/ a buttload of reading material to make my decision. . .
I fondled them in the office first, fondling them sealed the deal for me.
Well, that and watching my ex-BFF's boobs ripple when she bent over


----------



## Irishgal

^^Wow buddy I didn't know you were a sagger.


----------



## Syntagma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I found my guy and he gave me his opinion on what he thought would be best for me.
> Based on my tendency to sag, he approved me for the study.
> He sent me home w/ a buttload of reading material to make my decision. . .
> I fondled them in the office first, fondling them sealed the deal for me.
> Well, that and watching my ex-BFF's boobs ripple when she bent over


 
Ewww...yeah mine don't do that. THANKS GOD! But my GF's do. She had NO boobs when she got hers though. SHe was barely a B-cup!


----------



## mshel

'EX BFF"....have one of those too!  

I'm thinking swanks are the gummies.


----------



## Swanky

Major sagger! LOL!  I nursed three very fat babies! LOL!

Crystal, my ex-BFF competed in Miss Texas. . . she was also very thin/little tissue.
But she was FREAKED by it, she'd run in my bedroom and lean over and show me the sides, you could almost make out the bag 

Wish I could remember the Docs name, we were in Hoston at the time, you might recognize him. . . but I can't remember.  All I remember was he was in teh Medical Center at the time.


----------



## mshel

Now girls...I have to decide between 350 and 375.  Yes...I know...mere tablespoons, but for some reason, it seems like a big deal!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

mshel said:


> You guys are too funny!  Ace and swanky...we'll just refer to you as that 'gal on heehaw' (that joke would have been funnier if i could have remembered her name...the one that wore the tag on the hat...i suck at joke telling...never mind)
> 
> swank...my neurosis w/the silicone....it's not the silicone material persay, and no worries of any toxicity, but that if it leaks, it apparently is difficult to remove from your chest cavity...it's a slow, thick permeation and kind of just hangs out there.  So, removal can be a pickle, depending on how much has left the implant.
> THat's the beauty of the gummies...no permeation to sweat about.



I've had experience with one breaking. I had Dow Corning implants put in 1986. (I had these done in Kansas City, they told me they would last a lifetime. Not true! )
My left one capsulated & developed an odd shape. So after we moved in Vegas, I had them replaced in 2000. When the surgeon tugged on it to get it out, it "burst." Thank God it was over the muscle. She told me it took her 2 hours to clean out the area where it had been. 
I am in the Mentor study too. Much happier with how these look than the Dow Corning ones.
I think where they place them is a doctors preference. Because of what happen to me, my doctor said she never places them under the muscle.


----------



## Swanky

mshel, you won't notice a difference in those 2 sizes probably.
You're talking a mm in size.


----------



## Syntagma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Major sagger! LOL! I nursed three very fat babies! LOL!
> 
> Crystal, my ex-BFF competed in Miss Texas. . . she was also very thin/little tissue.
> But she was FREAKED by it, she'd run in my bedroom and lean over and show me the sides, you could almost make out the bag
> 
> Wish I could remember the Docs name, we were in Hoston at the time, you might recognize him. . . but I can't remember. All I remember was he was in teh Medical Center at the time.


 
Dr. Shusterman? Dr. Rose? Dr. Ciaravino? Dr. Viera? Dr. Varish? THose are the most well know PS's in the area.


----------



## mshel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> mshel, you won't notice a difference in those 2 sizes probably.
> You're talking a mm in size.


You're so right...and it's ridiculous to get caught up on it...but I kind of am. 
W/the implants in a bra and my tshirt on, the 350's made me think I wanted a bit more (i hear they aren't as big once under the muscle)  But, w/the 375, I felt a little too obvious...and was trying to picture my normally flat chest in a swim top...wondering if I'd be busting out all over.
decisions...


----------



## Swanky

DR.ROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was a skinny 18 yr old back then w/ DD breasts.
She took me to her consult and pointed at mine for reference and he scoffed! 
He scoffed at my breasts and said they weren't big enough!!!

So he gave her some big ripply ones!

She's my ex-BFF or I'd feel bad for her


----------



## mshel

Skinny, 18 and w/dd's.  I would have hated you.   That messes w/my life theory, darn it!
God is the great equalizer.  If you're born w/big boobs...you've got a big butt to even it out!  If you're flat chested, you get the skinny genes.  Then there're gals like you...anomaly's.  You make me sick!


----------



## Swanky

LOL!

I have a flat butt though. . . I look a little top heavy

Anyhow, God had plans for me. . . hence the procedure*s* I had to get last year!


----------



## mshel




----------



## Beach Bum

I think Im just getting 275 cc's..cant remember..LOL..Im barely a B...going to a small c


----------



## Irishgal

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL!
> 
> I have a flat butt though. . . I look a little top heavy
> 
> Anyhow, God had plans for me. . . hence the procedure*s* I had to get last year!


 

Geez, are we related? I have the flattest ass on the planet, like the USS Nimmitz! You could land aircraft on my flat ass!!


----------



## Beach Bum

Irish..Ill gladly donate part of my big ass ...ROFL......


----------



## Irishgal

OMG Jill, you would be, sniff, my ass donor?? How sweet!!


----------



## Beach Bum

IRISH!!

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its all YOURS..Gladly give up my big ass for ya..LOL


----------



## Irishgal

Jill said:


> IRISH!!
> 
> ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its all YOURS..Gladly give up my big ass for ya..LOL


 

Yippee! Hmm, ask your DH if my flat ass would reject the transplant..


----------



## Syntagma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> DR.ROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was a skinny 18 yr old back then w/ DD breasts.
> She took me to her consult and pointed at mine for reference and he scoffed!
> He scoffed at my breasts and said they weren't big enough!!!
> 
> So he gave her some big ripply ones!
> 
> She's my ex-BFF or I'd feel bad for her


 
Yes, Dr Rose is widely known as the Dr. to the strippers! HE makes them HUGE ALLL THE TIME! He doesn't really listen to the women.    I can't beleive he said your DD's were too small! CRAZY!


----------



## acegirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't know! Are mine gummy bears!?
> 
> Is it ridiculous I don't know!?
> 
> 
> My card says:
> MENTOR Smooth MPP Gel Mammry Prosth
> 
> I got mine last May when I had those other "procedures"


 
LOL, well, I'm betting you have the regular silicone gels.  If you were in the gummy bear study, you'd definitely know it.  They have you fill out all this silly "quality of life" paper work & have alot of follow up visits (more than regular BA patients). Plus the implant company pays you to keep your follow up appts.~ Silimed sends a $50 check per visit.  The gummies are like $1,000 more than the other implants too.

If you had a lift? or something like that, then you still could have gotten the silicone gels even though they were still "banned".  For mastecomy, breast lifts & defects, the silicones were still allowed to be used I believe.


----------



## acegirl

^ Yup, here is some info.  This was written before the ban was lifted...

*Silicone gel-filled breast implants are available for select cases: women seeking breast reconstruction or revision of an existing breast implant, women who have had breast cancer surgery, a severe injury to the breast, a birth defect that affects the breast, or a medical condition causing a severe breast abnormality.*

Many drs. put sagging under the "abnormality" clause~ I had really bad asymmetry post surgery so I bet I could have qualified under the abnormality/birth defect to get the sil. gels had I not gotten the gummies.


----------



## acegirl

ARGH! You're kidding  Man, he'd have a laughing fit if he saw mine then!  

Anyone see that 90210 episode where Dr. Rey was so beside himself when one of his patients ONLY chose 350cc.  He kept trying to convice her to go bigger & this women was so skinny.  I can't stand him.  He one of those Dr's that think bigger is always better.  Not always!  Luckily, she stood her ground & she looked fabulous post surgery 





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> DR.ROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was a skinny 18 yr old back then w/ DD breasts.
> She took me to her consult and pointed at mine for reference and he scoffed!
> He scoffed at my breasts and said they weren't big enough!!!
> 
> So he gave her some big ripply ones!
> 
> She's my ex-BFF or I'd feel bad for her


----------



## mshel

Ace, I knew you'd come through with some insight!  My little ba guru!


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> Ace, I knew you'd come through with some insight! My little ba guru!


 
LOL! I loves my boobies


----------



## Beach Bum

lol acegirl..!!
I hope I feel the same way after April 26th!!HEEHEE!


----------



## mshel

What do any of you know re: cost of mri's?  They reccommend every 3 years w/sils.  I'm an admitted 'uncool anti-rebel'.  A rule-follower at heart!  I will need to go for peace of mind.
I guess I need to call my insurance...blah.
Jill...you research that at all...have any insight for me?


----------



## Beach Bum

Actually the MRIs prob wont be covered at all by insurance..Its a coin toss..I can get away without paying as PHH is a doctor...LOL..But it depends on the type of your insurance etc...


----------



## mshel

Stupid ques....what is 'phh'?

I made a lot of calls today and got some answers for myself!

If I don't change my mind (cuz I'm a woman and that's my job!)  I'm going w/sils/under/350cc's!


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ Isn't it Purse Hating Hubby?


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> Stupid ques....what is 'phh'?
> 
> I made a lot of calls today and got some answers for myself!
> 
> If I don't change my mind (cuz I'm a woman and that's my job!) I'm going w/sils/under/350cc's!


 
Who hoo You've come a long way baby


----------



## neodamonkey

Your going to love them! I know I love mine!     I have had mine since Aug. and now I wish I did mine when I was 18.  I see another surgery in my future to get bigger silicone ones (they werent approved here until a few months later).  That is my biggest regret I didnt go a little bigger.

Good Luck!


----------



## mshel

^^^Thanks you two!  I'm very excited!

And Ace...how much do I love that smiley?!


----------



## Z&J

Ladies I know the topic of this thread is BA but No one else will understand my nerves right now. I'm leaving in an hour for my TT and Lipo. SO SCARED. Please send me positive thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Beach Bum

^AWE!U will be fine!**HUGS~!!!**
Good luck.let us know how u r!!!!!


----------



## Swanky

Z&J, you'll be fine!!!  I had a full TT last year, it's not as bad as it sounds!

Update us soon!


----------



## mshel

Z&J said:


> Ladies I know the topic of this thread is BA but No one else will understand my nerves right now. I'm leaving in an hour for my TT and Lipo. SO SCARED. Please send me positive thoughts. Thanks


Oh...glad you posted here!  Of course, we all understand your nerves.  My stomach flips any time I think of going in and just did when I read your post.  YOu will do FINE...fantastic!  And I've seen pics of those tt and it is amazing!  How great will it be when it's said and done!!  good luck to ya and keep us posted!
m


----------



## Beach Bum

OK guys.>Something WEIRD happened today.I was getting my preop bloodwork...ekg done today..THEY REFUSED to clear me for surgery!WTF???

They said my EKG is ABNORMAL????????WTH???A tad upsetting..NOW I have to go to a freakin cardiologist to see what the hell is up...UGH....SO aggravating!


----------



## clk55girl

Irishgal said:


> Geez, are we related? I have the flattest ass on the planet, like the USS Nimmitz! You could land aircraft on my flat ass!!


 
  OMG Irish, that comment has me busting up!


----------



## clk55girl

^ Jill are u taking diet pills or anything?  I know that when I was taking metabolife, when it was still *legal*, I occasionally had palpitations.  Scared the crap out of me and I stopped taking them.


----------



## Beach Bum

NOPE..No diet pills..Im gonna go see a cardiologist SAT AM..Hes a friend Of PHH(Good to have a doctor in the family!!)


----------



## clk55girl

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## MassLaw15

Okay. I am only 23, no kids (yet) & am very happy w/ my natural breasts, BUT I have thought about implants, TT, etc for AFTER kids. BUT I am scared out of my mind for the $$$, the recovery, the scars (I scar sooooo easily) & the maintenance! Don't they recommend re-doing your breasts every 10 years or so! YIKES!!!!! GOOD LUCK & HEALTHY RECOVERIES TO ALL WHO ARE GOING UNDER!!!!!


----------



## MassLaw15

acegirl said:


> ARGH! You're kidding  Man, he'd have a laughing fit if he saw mine then!
> 
> Anyone see that 90210 episode where Dr. Rey was so beside himself when one of his patients ONLY chose 350cc.  He kept trying to convice her to go bigger & this women was so skinny.  I can't stand him.  He one of those Dr's that think bigger is always better.  Not always!  Luckily, she stood her ground & she looked fabulous post surgery


YES. Dr. Rey is soooooooooo creepy!  And could somebody please give his wife a sandwich! YIKES!


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> OK guys.>Something WEIRD happened today.I was getting my preop bloodwork...ekg done today..THEY REFUSED to clear me for surgery!WTF???
> 
> They said my EKG is ABNORMAL????????WTH???A tad upsetting..NOW I have to go to a freakin cardiologist to see what the hell is up...UGH....SO aggravating!


 
Hugs Jill, let us know how everything goes OK? ~


----------



## Swanky

Jill, update us!  I have PVC's {arrythmia} and was cleared


----------



## Beach Bum

wasnt PVC's..Going to cardiologist SAT.....eek...


----------



## neodamonkey

MassLaw15 said:


> Don't they recommend re-doing your breasts every 10 years or so! YIKES!!!!! GOOD LUCK & HEALTHY RECOVERIES TO ALL WHO ARE GOING UNDER!!!!!


 
I asked my doctor the same question.  He said that no they dont require it every 10 years.  He said that the ones who just want you to keep comming back say that. lol.  He said its different for eveybody if they have to come back and get them redone.  He told the that yes I have a good chance of having to get them redone sometime in my life, seeing that I am pretty young, he cannot tell me when though.  

They may leak within the next year for all we know or they could last for 20 with no problems.  There are many different things that could happen that would make me cause to have to get them redone, but you just takethat risk.

I say if you can afford it do it!!!! I waited too long in my opnion and I got mine done at 21.  Your young enjoy them.   

As for scars talk to your ps they have many different ways to go in and put them in.  They will help you choose the right one for you.  You would be suprised how small the scars are and how much you don't notice them or even mind them.


----------



## mshel

I'm baffled by how cc's can look so diff. on each person.  I know the 'look' I want.  I went to the mentor site and in searching through gals that are 5'6" and around 105-110 lbs....some have 275, some 300, 350, 375...and they all end up w/that look I want.  It's bizarre and I can't figure it out.


----------



## Beach Bum

^I know..Im 5'6..My doc says he knows exactly what Im looking for in size..So im trusting his judgemt.....I think its 275-300 cc's for my frame


----------



## mshel

It's crazy.  I took lots of pics, I tried on sizes.  I point blank asked if the size we discussed would look like the pics...and they agree.  I have complete confidence in mine too (of course, or we wouldn't have picked them, I guess!)  But, then I look on that site and there are 300's that look huge and 375's that look tiny and our stats are all similar.  AHHH...I guess you're right...just trust our ps!
Are you doing ok tonight?


----------



## Beach Bum

Hey Mshel..Definately trust your PS...I do...
Im OK..LOL..I just gotta go thru a cardiologist before I get cleared..sucks...


----------



## Irishgal

Jill said:


> ^I know..Im 5'6..My doc says he knows exactly what Im looking for in size..So im trusting his judgemt.....I think its 275-300 cc's for my frame


 
ITA. I am 5'4" and wt is about 110, and I got 300. My neighboor has 600 if you can imagine, but hers are stripper huge and mine look pretty natural for my size. How many days until surg Jill?


----------



## Beach Bum

april 26th...as long as the cardiologist clears me..LOL...


----------



## Irishgal

I am sure you will be fine, but it's good to have a conservative team!


----------



## Swanky

Jill, is PHH excited?


----------



## Zophie

> YES. Dr. Rey is soooooooooo creepy!  And could somebody please give his wife a sandwich! YIKES!


 
I think Dr. Rey is such a hottie.  Yeah.  I know.  I'm a lunatic!

I go back and forth between wanting implants.  I've seen soooo many bad pics on the web which is what really makes me unsure.  Everyone I know has told me not to do it too, male, female, whoever.  Even my best friend's husband called me up and told me he heard I wanted implants and told me not to do it.  Maybe one day, who knows though.


----------



## Z&J

mshel said:


> I'm baffled by how cc's can look so diff. on each person. I know the 'look' I want. I went to the mentor site and in searching through gals that are 5'6" and around 105-110 lbs....some have 275, some 300, 350, 375...and they all end up w/that look I want. It's bizarre and I can't figure it out.


 

It's so true. I'm about 135 (yikes) 5'4 and have 390cc/350cc and I'm a double d. I asked for a full c


----------



## Z&J

I'm checking in. My TT went well I think. Lots of pain right now but I know in the end it will be worth it.


----------



## Swanky

do you have a pain pump?


----------



## mshel

congrats z & j...take it very easy!


----------



## mshel

Z&J said:


> It's so true. I'm about 135 (yikes) 5'4 and have 390cc/350cc and I'm a double d. I asked for a full c


 
My ps is great and so is his nurse.  I have about 7 pics of gals w/the size I want w/my stats...and most are 350 cc's and have that very normal size C cup.  My ps doesn't like to talk cup size, but I feel very confident that when I go in for my final consult, I'll reiterate the look I want, they took  copies of hte pics...so show those....and trust that I'll get that C look.  What else can you do?
It is just so bizarre how the diff. cc's can look so very diff. in all our bodies...


----------



## MassLaw15

neodamonkey said:


> I asked my doctor the same question.  He said that no they dont require it every 10 years.  He said that the ones who just want you to keep comming back say that. lol.  He said its different for eveybody if they have to come back and get them redone.  He told the that yes I have a good chance of having to get them redone sometime in my life, seeing that I am pretty young, he cannot tell me when though.
> 
> They may leak within the next year for all we know or they could last for 20 with no problems.  There are many different things that could happen that would make me cause to have to get them redone, but you just takethat risk.
> 
> I say if you can afford it do it!!!! I waited too long in my opnion and I got mine done at 21.  Your young enjoy them.
> 
> As for scars talk to your ps they have many different ways to go in and put them in.  They will help you choose the right one for you.  You would be suprised how small the scars are and how much you don't notice them or even mind them.


Thanks for the info! I don't need them now... just worried about years to come!  I want kids & I have a feeling things are going to deflate!


----------



## neodamonkey

MassLaw15 said:


> Thanks for the info! I don't need them now... just worried about years to come! I want kids & I have a feeling things are going to deflate!


 

Ahhhh!  One of the big reasons that I dont want kids! (ducks and hides from all the parents on here)  Damnit I paid good money for these I dont want them to get ruined.  LoL


----------



## MassLaw15

neodamonkey said:


> Ahhhh!  One of the big reasons that I dont want kids! (ducks and hides from all the parents on here)  Damnit I paid good money for these I dont want them to get ruined.  LoL


That's funny! I know how you feel but I definitely want kids! Just will have to wear a snowsuit all year round to hide the saggy, baggy, loose skin, stretch marks....YIKES!


----------



## neodamonkey

MassLaw15 said:


> That's funny! I know how you feel but I definitely want kids! Just will have to wear a snowsuit all year round to hide the saggy, baggy, loose skin, stretch marks....YIKES!


 

AHHHHH! Not me!  I want everything to stay just where it is. LOL!  

Way OT:  In you avatar it says you love pit bulls.  So do I.  My bf has the sweetest one ever.


----------



## acegirl

MassLaw15 said:


> That's funny! I know how you feel but I definitely want kids! Just will have to wear a snowsuit all year round to hide the saggy, baggy, loose skin, stretch marks....YIKES!





> Originally Posted by *neodamonkey *
> Ahhhh! One of the big reasons that I dont want kids! (ducks and hides from all the parents on here) Damnit I paid good money for these I dont want them to get ruined. LoL




That doesn't happen with everyone ya know... I given birth to 2 little ones with no saggy skin or stretchmarks (other than my saggy boobs...)  You can still look great post pregnancy.  And if I did get the sags, bags & stretchmarks, it's still SOOOOOO worth it!


----------



## Nola

I have naturally large breasts, c-cups and of course they sag more with age, but I´m happy with them. If I have a baby I will definitely try to breastfeed. I think it could maybe be the weight gain and loss combined with age that has the most to do with breast losing their ahem, glam, more than breastfeeding in itself

 My mother had me at 24, her weight staid almost the same and she said her breasts were fine after a couple months of breastfeeding, she said they started sagging when she hit 30. I´ve seen some women with a lot of sag and they had never breastfed in their life. So maybe it´s all about the skin´s elasticity. 

Implants here are not popular or widely available so I haven´t even thought about getting them done. I can definitely understand getting them done for your own self-esteem but at the same time I think "why don´t men get implants on their balls KWIM? I mean, they sag too!"


----------



## Swanky

Yes, it's ALL about genetics and your skin's elasticity
I have all been large breasted and I could see little signs that I wans't going to stay big AND perky forever before I got pregnant w/ my DD {24 yrs old}.
I nursed her for 6 months and still looked alright, a little less volume on top which confirmed my sagging fear!
When I got pregnant w/ the twins I got HUGE during pregnany, then nursed for a couple of months and they were just so deflated looking.
I had always had big breasts and always thought it would be nicer to have slightly smaller ones. . . 
until after the twins!  When faced w/ the reality of needing to go down a cup size, I felt like a slightly different person.
I know some people will think that's vain or superficial, but to go so many years w/ one thing and it change so much very quickly was a little startling.

I'm very happy to be fully restored


----------



## MassLaw15

neodamonkey said:


> AHHHHH! Not me!  I want everything to stay just where it is. LOL!
> 
> Way OT:  In you avatar it says you love pit bulls.  So do I.  My bf has the sweetest one ever.


YES! I have one at the moment. He's an 11 year old male & his name is Bronx. He is our baby! I think Pits get SUCH a bad reputation. All breeds of dogs can bite, etc.. The bigger "SCARIER" dogs just get more news play because it's a better story! I love my itty bitty pitty!   Thanks for sharing that you love a Pit too!


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> wasnt PVC's..Going to cardiologist SAT.....eek...


What did you find out from your cardiologist on sat.?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sorry to hear you havent been happy with your choice.
Can I ask what you would have done different with what you know  now ?  Perhaps you're mor educated on the topic or that there are more options out there.

Can I ask what your implants are  placed, unders or  overs ? 

thanks 





il*bacio*bella said:


> I had mine done in 1996 and have regretted it almost every day since.  I cannot feel my nipples anymore, my left breast hurts constantly, sometimes so painful that I cannot roll myself over to get out of bed.  I think the implant must be hitting nerves?  I want to have them removed but it will cost so much since I will now have to have a breast lift to have nice looking breasts.
> On the upside they look beautiful as my PS did a fantastic job.  He is one of the best in the Chicago area and I paid more than the average price to have him operate on me.
> I would encourage you to really have a heart to heart with yourself and decide your reasons why you want the surgery.  Is it you that really wants it or your partner?  For me it was my DH, he didn't like how my breasts had deflated after 2 pregnancies.  Nor did I, but had I known what I know now, I would have made a different choice.
> Feel free to ask me questions.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Zophie said:


> I haven't but I've considered it.  Check out implantinfo.com.  There is a Dr. Dewire that a lot of people talk about as being great and I think he might be in VA but I'm not sure.



 I've heard nothing but WONDERFUL things about this doctor.


----------



## Bag Fetish

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm fine with plastic surgery as long as it was done for the right reasons. Something that bothers you for a long time and you finally decid to fix it is fine. If your husband wants you to be a C cup and you're happy with a B cup, no.
> 
> A good plastic surgeon would be able to say no to an 18 year old if she wanted the implants or reconstruction for the wrong reasons. (If she wants her boobs bigger, that's what push up bras and silicone bra inserts are for.)
> 
> I didn't have implants. I had a lift / reconstruction. I was happy with the size but not the shape. (I had too much skin.)
> 
> My plastic surgeon did a wonderful job and I'm so happy with them. I feel so much better about myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little story . . . Three plastic surgeons share the same waiting room and it was amusing to overhear things. Ioverheard a woman tell the secretary, "My husband is paying for them."
> 
> My parents and I had this whole discussion of what exactly she meant by that and whether or not it was a good or bad thing.
> 
> We concluded that if her husband was paying for them and he wanted her to get them (whatever they were) then it was bad, but if it was something she's been wanting for a long time and he decided to pony up the dough, then it was fine.



 totally agree with you. If you are doing it for YOU, go for it. If you are doing it for someone else, its all wrong.
'm all about doing things/what ever it is as long as you want to improve you and it will make you feel better about YOU.


----------



## Bag Fetish

These are aval in Canada, not all doc's use them though. The doc I have had a consult with will use them and i've requested them. I've heard of many people having their saline replaced with these, and are very happy they did. They cost more then saline implants but again that is a personal choice as with anything.



acegirl said:


> I have Silimed silicone cohesive gel implants (AKA Gummy Bear implants) they aren't available to the general public.  You have to be in a study group to get them.  At the time I had mine done, there were only 15 doctors nationwide allowed to do them.  Inamed & Mentor also had similar studies going on~ not sure if there are still any open studies or not.  &#9658;&#9658; Los Angeles California Breast Implant Study
> 
> Now silicone gel implants have been approved for use again in the US.  However, I don't think they are exactly the same as the "gummy bear" implants.  The new silicones are now more cohesive (thicker) than the past consistancies but slightly runnier than the "gummy bear" ones.  Found this...
> 
> *Q. What are cohesive gel breast implants? Are gummy bear implants safer than other silicone implants?
> 
> A. Plastic surgeons sometimes suggest gummy bear breast implants, named after gummy bear candies because the implants are a thicker, more cohesive silicone gel. Since the gel in these newer models are thicker than most other silicone gel implants, it is possible that they might be less likely to break or leak into the body. Since no long-term studies have been done, there is no proof that these implants are safer. There is no way to really know if these implants will last longer than other implants and if they will cause more complications or fewer complications.
> 
> Its important to know that not all cohesive gel breast implants are gummy bear implants. All implants that are sold today are a more cohesive silicone gel than the implants from 20 years ago. Many different kinds of breast implants are called cohesive gel implants. Only the most cohesive implants are called gummy bear implants.
> 
> Its important to know that gummy bear implants are still considered experimental in the United States. They are not approved by the FDA. Any woman getting them is really a guinea pig who is helping the company test the implants  but still has to pay for them. *


----------



## Bag Fetish

Newgrlonthebloc said:


> This thread is interesting.  As I stated in an earlier post I had a breast reduction.  I actually grew breast while pregnant. I went from being a full B/Small C to being a saggy DD after my second born (I gained a lot of weight with him and then lost it quickly after breastfeeding and working out too).  I HATED being a DD and they were not perky any longer.  Of course, my husband didn't mind at all but I wasn't happy with them.
> I'm very active and don't like having large breasts at all. So I elected to have a reduction and small lift and now I'm back to being a full B in size. I LOVE MY SIZE and my husband loves that I'm happy and myself again . When I had the larger breast I didn't even like him to touch or see them...lol.
> I think this thread is great because it shows that the grass is always greener on the other side I guess.  Well, at least it's great that each of us---through surgery-- can correct our real or perceived 'problem'...lol.


 Like you  I had a reduction in 89, thought having kids was over and wanted to be a little smaller and things up where they should be.  I was very happy with results.  Well 5 yrs later and a divorce I had a baby, remarried and had another. Things went south again, not to mention aquired a thyroid problem so weights been a issue. After getting down to a more normal weight I had another reduction in 2000. Different doctor and not as happy with my results, why? because i  b/feed the last 2 kids and lost all my top fullness. So when i had the lift /reduction for the 2nd time i still didnt get it back.

Now i'd like to get implants to give me that fullness back.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Syntagma said:


> Here is a picture for ya (WITH CLOTHES) LOL I am a 32E now and 5'2, 125 lbs. I was a 32C before the surgery. I know- everyone thought I was crazy but I wanted them!?! Your band width does NOT change unless you gain weight.



 when you said E i was like this  an thought you'd be too big. The size looks good on you.

You mentioned you had about 500cc is that right ?
 thanks for sharing your information.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Syntagma said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No, I wasn't afraid wanted to be bigger. I had wanted them done since I was about 19 but I wanted to have my kids first so I waited until last year! I definately knew what I wanted. Dh didn't want me to get them but and then when he agreed said I shouldn't go too big but they aren't his boobs! lol He loves them now though. They women at My PS's office said I should just go for it (they had). And all my gf's who have had them done said they only thing they regretted is not going bigger!
> 
> It's actually a great size because while I look large in a tank top when I wear a sweater or cover up more people can't even tell I have had them done! I know it sounds crazy but it's true!!



 Funny how clothes can make a difference. They can hide them and yet make them look  bigger then they really are.
Either way its nice that you can dress them up  or hide them when need be.


----------



## Swanky

Bag Fetish said:


> Now i'd like to get implants to give me that fullness back.



that a big reason I got them


----------



## tigerdrago28

I got a reduction when I was 18 since I had had DDs since I was 14 years old.  They got reduced to a low C, high D.  I think that was too early to get it because they are almost the same size now.  I enjoyed being smaller during that time, however.  I think a lot of people think the grass is greener.  I don't think I was meant to have a small chest.  Lol.  Around the time I am thirty I think I will need another reduction and probably a lift at the same time.  I don't have any children yet.  I wish everyone luck who is looking into an augmentation or any kind of surgery.  The best thing to do is lots and lots of research.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Syntagma said:


> LMAO
> 
> Opps, I wasn't specific I meant bikini tops. And yes they have to be the tie around the bra line kind. It limits most of my bikini wearing options.  Anything smaller doesn't cover what you want covered. KWIM. LOL
> 
> For clothing tops I still buy small when the fabric is strechy. Otherwise I can usually fit a medium except I can hardly wear button up shirts (the buttons practically pop open at the boob area! ) unless I get them heavily tailored. When I find ones that do actually fit decent then I buy them in every color! LOL
> 
> Thats a GENIUS idea  - A breast-augmentation clothing line!?!



 Small  you must be very tiny. I find  that tops these days  run so small that most I have to buy a large or xl.
 where as i'm only a size 10 and should be in  med.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Ilikemike65 said:


> See, now you look fine to me.  I am a 34F and sometimes feel like I'm one big walking BOOB!! I feel OK in my daily life but when I see a picture I just want to die!!  Here's mine, they're 600cc Mentor High Profile
> 
> Everyone, don't laugh at my pathetic attempt to watermark my picture.  I'm an idiot!
> 
> p.s. my daughter took that photo in a series of pictures for a guy who was doing a painting for my boyfriend for Valentine's Day.  I don't generally sit around the house in a 'kini!!


You look Great  to me ...


----------



## Bag Fetish

Syntagma said:


> It depends what I am wearing. When women find out I have had them done I get a ton of ??'s. Mainly like the one's here and who my Dr. is. Men do stare sometimes but that's more so when I am wearing a sexier top and I am prepared for it.



 Is there a front pic of you on this forum... from the size you look great, just trying to envision the front view.. ( aside from button popping )LOL


----------



## Bag Fetish

Ilikemike65 said:


> 90% of all women who get breast augmentations go back in at some point to get them bigger.  But be careful with that or you could end up like me...wishing they were a tad smaller and by then you're screwed!


 I agree, i've hear a lot of  people say i want /wish i was bigger and end up going for a redo.  I figure if i'm going to do this i'm going to a FULL size so that i dont have to go back again. Also if i loose weight it will come from up there and this way i'll still have something left.


----------



## Bag Fetish

mshel said:


> I apologize if it seems i'm asking the same q's over and over...i hope i'm not!:shame:
> From what you've all researched...
> 1.  do you feel silicone (not gummy...can't get those) feel/look more real than saline?
> 
> 2.  I'm freaked about the chance of rippling.  If I chose silicone, would that pretty much eliminate that option?
> 
> 3.  W/the silicone, would I still have that very round, ball-like appearance?  Or because the gel is heavier, does it almost represent more like anatomical?
> 
> Here's a pic of what I'd like...and what I would not be happy with. (Please know that this is just my pref. or lack thereof for ME...I in know way want anyone to feel insulted if you have or prefer the opposite of what I've posted...   Hugs to all  )
> Breast Augmentation - Anatomic Implants   (Ideal for me)
> 
> Breast Augmentation - Round Implants  (dh and I don't want)
> 
> I think what is very confusing...is that all the types and styles can look diff on indiv. own body types.
> 
> (Who's sick of me asking boob questions?! Don't answer that)



 Its all about personal preference, I like the second ones better. I like the top fullness...


----------



## Agent Kitty

Do it! I had mine done when I was 23 (twelve years ago) and have never regretted it! Recovery is not very fun, but totally worth it. I am 7 months pregnant and plan on having them redone as soon as I am done breastfeeding.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Jill said:


> IM BACK!!!!!
> Im getting them done in ONE MONTH!!LOL!April 26th!I have to wait till Im back from Aruba cuz I wont be healed before I go.....I cant wait..Going for round silicone c cup



 Congrat's you're so lucky.. I hope you're happy with your outcome. What are you getting ?


----------



## Bag Fetish

mrs jones said:


> ok, i've talked my husband into boobs! well, not boobs, but money for boobs.
> and i'm doing it! hell, if guys had small....male areas...they'd have it fixed! lol


 Congrat's... I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Z&J said:


> I had a lift and augment. in 10/04 and have had 3 follow up surgeries in the past 2 years (so 4 surgeries in 2 yrs). The problems I had would have happened no matter what Dr I used. I have 100% feeling and they look totally natural. I would do it all over again and do not regret it for 1 minute. PM me w/ any ?'s and as some other members have said, implantinfo is a great resource. Wish me luck Tummy Tuck a week from Thurs. Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No more nasty c-section belly!!!!



 Good luck with your TT, i'd love to hear all about it. Its one of my wanted surgeries.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> that a big reason I got them



 Good for you, i hope you're please with what you have now.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Irishgal said:


> I keep my care right under my AmEx. Don't leave home without it...



 too funny!


----------



## exoticasian

hey anybody out there who is from toronto and had her boobs done? Where and Who and how much?


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ Dr Frank Lista.(hurontario st) depends on what you're looking to get, round figure is  any where from 6-8K . Again depending on what you want, saline, co-gel(gummy)
You'll have to go for a consult and that  is 100$ that comes off your price if you got with him.


----------



## mrs jones

i have a consult on fri!!! ithink im over-excited.


----------



## neodamonkey

No such thing as being over excited when it comes to getting some boobies! LOL


----------



## ZoeyZoo

Another good website is makemeheal.com

They have a forum of all sorts of plastic surgery issues and advice. I had a reduction and found it helpful.

My advice is to go minimal unless you know you want to go really big. Big boobs are heavy, hurt your back/shoulders, and make finding clothing that fits much harder.

Also, generally implants need to be replaced about every 10 years or they can leak. Consider the need for future surgeries into your decision. I know someone who had it done not knowing they would have to keep having the surgery done or until they are removed.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

tigerdrago28 said:


> I got a reduction when I was 18 since I had had DDs since I was 14 years old. They got reduced to a low C, high D. I think that was too early to get it because they are almost the same size now. I enjoyed being smaller during that time, however. I think a lot of people think the grass is greener. I don't think I was meant to have a small chest. Lol. Around the time I am thirty I think I will need another reduction and probably a lift at the same time. I don't have any children yet. I wish everyone luck who is looking into an augmentation or any kind of surgery. The best thing to do is lots and lots of research.


 
It's funny you say that. I had a reduction for a G to a D cup and went up 2 cup sizes in two years without any weight gain. I think I wan't destined for a small chest either.


----------



## exoticasian

Hey i have a question to all ladies out there. anyone here wanna get their boobs done so that u can be a stripper?


----------



## Beach Bum

^ummmmmm..nope..Not me....LOL


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> ^ummmmmm..nope..Not me....LOL


 
Yeah, what she said!


----------



## acegirl

By the way Jill, are you still on track for your boobies?!


----------



## Beach Bum

^MAYBE..I find out tomorrow.....Ill be so disappointed if its a no


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> ^MAYBE..I find out tomorrow.....Ill be so disappointed if its a no


 
Good luck!


----------



## caitlin1214

Good luck, Jill!

(I hope you get those boobs!)


----------



## mrs jones

good luck, Jill.

and, no to the stripper question.


----------



## mshel

exoticasian said:


> Hey i have a question to all ladies out there. anyone here wanna get their boobs done so that u can be a stripper?


 
Yes.  

For my husband.  I'm going to make sure he knows it was the best 5 grand if he ever spent! I might even strip for myself some times.  I'm sure I'll be a bit self-absorbed once I get the girls.


----------



## Swanky

So I'm guessing you'll be installing a pole in the family room, yes?


----------



## Beach Bum

^rofl!!


----------



## mshel

^^^^I wish I could think of a witty reply, but I can only laugh right now Swank!  (My husband would simply die and go to heaven!  He's thrilled if I say the word sex or pole more than once a week!)


----------



## mshel

Oh...but I was going to say re: that stripper question that I just read an article yesterday, ironically, that talked about how strippers were now able to write off their ba's calling them 'stage props'.

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Taxguide/story?id=3037850
It's still up on the ba website where I read it...here it is...


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL..wow.....

Ok guys..I just got the official Ok for surgery..OMG...NOW IM nervous..heehee
ONE WEEK FROM TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mshel

Jill...that is so great.  And, how nice that you don't have to wait 3 to 3 weeks?!


----------



## Nola

Jill-Courage to you!!


----------



## Swanky

OH YEA JILL!!!!!!!!!

LMK if you have any questions!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Thats awesome, good luck  


Jill said:


> ^LOL..wow.....
> 
> Ok guys..I just got the official Ok for surgery..OMG...NOW IM nervous..heehee
> ONE WEEK FROM TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

Thanks..Anyone who wants to PM me post surgery advice..LOL..Please do so..I want to expect the worst in a way..so Im not surprised....!!!!
Cant beleive its a week away!!!!!!yikes!


----------



## Swanky

Ack, can't help you there, my recovery was CRAZY easy for my breasts.  That's with a full anchor lift and implants!
Maybe get a couple of great jog style bras that open in the front  These will be your brest friend 

Are you going under or over?  Going over is less painful, that could be why my recovery was a breeze.


----------



## Beach Bum

Im gettin them under the breast ..under muscle......I dont heal well either.I usually need  double the  recovery time...for any surgeries....So at least I expect that..LOL


----------



## kristie

I am coming out of the closet..I have had FOUR yes FOUR BA's.

2004-saline unders regular moderate round profile, 275 cc's and 400 cc's (I was waaaaay uneven to start).

2005-silicone unders regular moderate round profile, 350 cc's and 425 cc's and a left side peri pexi lift.  My nips were totally uneven from my original asymmetry.

2006-silicone unders moderate plus profile,400 cc's and 475 cc's AND a redo on the left side peri pexi lift because it fell back down.

2007-I had TERRIBLE scarring (areola), a dent in my right breast and marked asymmetry STILL.  I had used the same PS for all three surgeries because someone had recommended him to me as being "THE BEST."  I went to a different "GREAT" PS for a consult on what a disaster I was.  He told me to "deal with it."  

I went to another PS who was referred to me by a few people and their boobs were amazing...hardly ANY scarrring and just looked perfect!

He told me he could completely revise all the damage that had been done and do a peri pexi lift on both sides, a scar revision, modify both pockets, and replace implants.  

I just had my surgery with him 2 weeks ago and my boobs look PERFECT...AMAZING... I also replaced my implants with silicone 550 cc's and 600 cc's round moderate plus profile (Yes, even bigger).

I almost want to cry because I thought I had totally ruined myself.  He saved my confidence, I had not even wanted to have my shirt off around my boyfriend.

So, I am finally happy even though I should seriously insure my "million dollar boobs."

I am now a 32 F and I am 5-7, 123 lbs.  I definitely have the same probs as some other members as far as some shirts just not being wearable. But, I love them big because they can be played up or totally down.

Good luck to you with whatever decision you make...I do not regret my surgery at all.  I just wished I went to my doctor I just had, the first time around.


----------



## Swanky

Jill, make sure you get whatever you need to drink a BUTTLOAD of water, get Crystal Light, Kool Aid, whatever it takes.  I'll have to look, but because I suck so bad at healing, my PS recommended taking vitamin K supplements for 2 weeks prior.
Ask about that, or ask PHH about it.
When I say I suck at healing, I mean, that hte day of my surgery was 2 fuill years after my c-sect and my scar still looked 4-6 months old.  Still red like it was new 
I REALLY heal slow.


----------



## Swanky

Wow, kristie, thanks for sharing your story!  What was your final info?  Sili's? Over/under?


----------



## kristie

Sorry swanky, my post was so long and jumbled, they are silicone unders.  Hopefully you guys don't put me on the "crazy" list here.  It took a lot of tears and convincing of the BF because he said I was crazy to do it again.  He was understandably freaked out that I would make them even worse!


----------



## Beach Bum

wow...Im the same way..Swanky..I heal really SLOW!
Good to know...Thanks!!


----------



## Beach Bum

Kristie..Glad it finally worked out for you!Congrats!


----------



## Swanky

You don't sound crazy, I think most of us would be determined to right a wrong w/ our body
I'm SO happy it turned out so well in the end.


----------



## kristie

Taking off that surgical bra two days after surgery was the most frightening thing ever! I was thinking, oh my god, I just spent another years worth of my entire tax refund and then some..and what if they look the exact same. It was such a relief! I can already tell my scarring is going to be nil too....this is the best feeling! Glad I have people to share it with  I did not tell anyone except for my BF and two girlfriends. I got tired of hearing "Oh my gosh, you are nuts, another boob job??"


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL..I know what you mean...I havent told anyone Im gettin them done..heehee.Except for my PF buddies...They are a great group here to talk to.
Most of my friends would DISS me for doin this...


----------



## mshel

Kristi...so happy for you that it all turned out.  I'm sure that was an emotional roller coaster we can't understand.  I hang out at nicole's site and you are not alone.  There are several women there that because of circumstances beyond their control...they've had to have several 'redo's'.

JIll...I've told no one but dh and you guys either.  I 'need' to talk about it...but don't feel the need to advertise it to my community.  (And the honest down to the gritty reason...all my friends' husbands golf together at a club...and you know I'd end up being the talk of the club the entire summer...I can't stand that thought).


----------



## exoticasian

hey jill i hav a favor to ask u. can u keep us posted while recovering?


----------



## neodamonkey

mshel said:


> Yes.
> 
> For my husband. I'm going to make sure he knows it was the best 5 grand if he ever spent! I might even strip for myself some times. I'm sure I'll be a bit self-absorbed once I get the girls.


 

I gaurantee that he will agree that it is the best 5 grand EVER spent!  

By boyfriend thought that I looked fine without them (don't they all say that  ), but once I got them done!      He couldn't be more happy and neither could I!  It really boosted my self confidence (not that I was really lacking only in that area) and now I dont try and cover them up as soon as I can so he doesnt see him.  In fact its the opposite.  HEHE.

Yes you will probably be very self absorbed when you get the girls.  Its been almost 8 months since I got mine and I still find my self taking forever to get ready because I find myself staring at them.

Hope y'all all enjoy your new girls!


----------



## Z&J

neodamonkey said:


> I gaurantee that he will agree that it is the best 5 grand EVER spent!
> 
> By boyfriend thought that I looked fine without them (don't they all say that  ), but once I got them done!    He couldn't be more happy and neither could I! It really boosted my self confidence (not that I was really lacking only in that area) and now I dont try and cover them up as soon as I can so he doesnt see him. In fact its the opposite. HEHE.
> 
> Yes you will probably be very self absorbed when you get the girls. Its been almost 8 months since I got mine and I still find my self taking forever to get ready because I find myself staring at them.
> 
> Hope y'all all enjoy your new girls!


 

I must ask where are people doing this for $5000? I paid over $10,000 and that was the least expensive of the Dr's quotes. Just wondering


----------



## mshel

Well...mine's a bit more than five grand actually, closer to 6, but still...much cheaper than 10.  Prices vary across the country.


----------



## mshel

http://www.wftv.com/news/12422275/detail.html

Just happened upon this...
No offense to Floridians...but I swear I get more of my 'strange news' for my job....from Florida more than anywhere else...


----------



## mshel

Kristy....what's your personal thoughts between your sils and saline...having had both?  Is it as big a diff. as I hear others say it is?


----------



## Beach Bum

^Im doin Silicone as I found they felt and looked more natural for my smaller frame (and thin skin!).......

I will keep u all posted as Im recovering....Ill be in bed with my laptop..LOL!


----------



## Bag Fetish

kristie said:


> Sorry swanky, my post was so long and jumbled, they are silicone unders.  Hopefully you guys don't put me on the "crazy" list here.  It took a lot of tears and convincing of the BF because he said I was crazy to do it again.  He was understandably freaked out that I would make them even worse!



 Crazy NO! I 've heard so many stories like that. Main thing is you got what you wanted from the start and you're happy.


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> ^Im doin Silicone as I found they felt and looked more natural for my smaller frame (and thin skin!).......
> 
> I will keep u all posted as Im recovering....Ill be in bed with my laptop..LOL!


 
Me too...but she's had BOTH...so I just love to hear the diff. from someone who's experienced them both...

lol...you may be able to double your posts during your recovery if  that's all you feel up to!


----------



## Swanky

FWIW, I haven't told anyone either.  Just DH and my sister know. . . and of course my PF sisters


----------



## Beach Bum

This is kinda funny.I went to a party tonight at my neighbors.Her friend just had a c cup silicone breast job ONE WEEK AGO!She took me into the bathroom..let me see and feel them..ROFL..It really helped me.She looked AMAZING..Barely any incisions after a week...I cant wait now~~~!!!!


----------



## kristie

<P>





mshel said:


> Kristy....what's your personal thoughts between your sils and saline...having had both? Is it as big a diff. as I hear others say it is?


</P>
HUGE difference! I am 5-7 123 lbs and I have very thin skin around my ribcage. I even had a decent, albeit uneven boobs before my first augmentation and with the saline, I had rippling when I bent over, they sloshed when I ran and generally felt like two ziplock baggies of water in my chest! The silicone implants are incredible and I also got moderate plus profile which is between high profile and moderate (regular) profile. I got rid of all of the negatives I had encountered with the saline. I would tell anyone to choose silicone over saline even though they are more expensive.  You would be so much happier with them.  I "copped a feel" on a friend who had saline unders and there was no comparison between hers and mine.  Silicone is totally the way to go for implants that feel more natural (if there is such a thing as "natural fake boobs!")


----------



## mshel

Wow...she was feeling well enough to come to a party a week later?!  I hope I have that luck!
I wish I had a friend nearby I could cop a feel from!  All my 'friends' w/ba's are on forums...I've copped a few cyber feels thanks to those who sent me pics...but not quite the same effect!


----------



## Beach Bum

Seriuosly..I felt so much better after seeing hers only one week post-op!!!
She used to have saline...changed them for silicone too..lOOKS FAB!!!


----------



## mshel

I went back and forth internally over sal vs. sils ONLY because of the reccommeded mri's and those costs associated. 
I'm as bothered by rippling as I am the thought of a silent rupture!  But the mri possbile costs outweighed the the thought of rippling...so sils won out for me.
I'm very thin skinned as well...w/very little breast tissue left.  
I am assymetrical though and of course the sils can't be adjusted.  I never knew it until the ps pointed it out and I can see it now, but I figure only my dh and I will see that my right side is a bit lower...it shouldn't be visible in a suit or tank.


----------



## mshel

Jill...on the ba site, have you noticed how many women have switched from sal to sils?  THere's actually a surprising amount...and they all say no comparison.  (NOT saying saline is bad...I 'know'  some from the forums that have them and LOVE them...just to clarify)


----------



## kristie

Jill- Good luck with your surgery, we will all be thinking of you.  I am 2 weeks post op tomorrow and I had a MAJOR revision with larger implant replacement and a peri pexi lift on both sides and I feel great! I had the surgery on a Thursday and was back in action at 500 am monday morning to work for 10 hours. You will do great! Just keep tons of applesauce, jello, 7up, chicken soup and Crystal light or Gatorade. I have a wierd fondness for Spaghetti-o's post op too  . Between all of my boob jobs and shoulder surgeries (I have to have ANOTHER shoulder surgery in 2 weeks!) I feel like an expert in the food/beverage department for post op because 50% of the time I get sooooo sick after general anesthesia even when they load me with anti nausea medication.  

I can't wait to hear how you are doing after surgery


----------



## Beach Bum

^Thanks .....I appreciate all your help!!!
Im excited..heehee....but nervous for the pain...


----------



## caxe

Jill said:


> This is kinda funny.I went to a party tonight at my neighbors.Her friend just had a c cup silicone breast job ONE WEEK AGO!She took me into the bathroom..let me see and feel them..ROFL..It really helped me.She looked AMAZING..Barely any incisions after a week...I cant wait now~~~!!!!



Um wasn't that an "epimasode" of "Everybody Loves Raymond"?


----------



## Beach Bum

^huh???lol


----------



## caitlin1214

She asked if someone was just describing the plot of an episode of Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## mshel

caxe said:


> Um wasn't that an "epimasode" of "Everybody Loves Raymond"?


Ummm?  Wouldn't surprise me if it was...don't watch the show.  Prob. an episode in several other sitcoms as well because it's mimicking what women do all over when they want a ba and know someone who's getting one.  About 5 yrs. ago I copped a feel in a dressing room of an aquaintance who'd just gotten hers done...


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> This is kinda funny.I went to a party tonight at my neighbors.Her friend just had a c cup silicone breast job ONE WEEK AGO!She took me into the bathroom..let me see and feel them..ROFL..It really helped me.She looked AMAZING..Barely any incisions after a week...I cant wait now~~~!!!!


 
My stylist felt me up in the bathroom about 10 days after I had mine done   She's my "special friend" now.. We've bonded over my boobies.  LOL!

And congrats Jill, so glad everything worked out!


----------



## Beach Bum

Thanks!^
I have a weird question for the BA mommies out there...LOL

My 10,almost 11 yr old..is FREAKING OUT over me gettin this done.I mean crying over it.....WTH?I know she is fearful of somethin happening to me which is OK...BUT SHE IS DOWNRIGHT furious that IM doin it...
its weird..I just didnt expect that from her.
Anyone have this situation with their kids?


----------



## lilackatz

Jill said:


> Thanks!^
> I have a weird question for the BA mommies out there...LOL
> 
> My 10,almost 11 yr old..is FREAKING OUT over me gettin this done.I mean crying over it.....WTH?I know she is fearful of somethin happening to me which is OK...BUT SHE IS DOWNRIGHT furious that IM doin it...
> its weird..I just didnt expect that from her.
> Anyone have this situation with their kids?


 
I think maybe she's a bit embarrassed as well and maybe thinks all her friends will notice. My children were a bit horrified at the thought and didn't really want to know anything about it. This was 7 years ago now and they were fine once it was done and realised I wasn't looking  like Dolly Parton (no offence to Dolly).
I'm actually not that pleased with mine and wish I could afford to get them redone.


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> Thanks!^
> I have a weird question for the BA mommies out there...LOL
> 
> My 10,almost 11 yr old..is FREAKING OUT over me gettin this done.I mean crying over it.....WTH?I know she is fearful of somethin happening to me which is OK...BUT SHE IS DOWNRIGHT furious that IM doin it...
> its weird..I just didnt expect that from her.
> Anyone have this situation with their kids?


 
Well, I have 2 boys but they were only 1 & 4 when I had my BA.  They don't really remember what mommy was like before so as far as they are concerned, I've always looked like this.  I do think your daughter's anxiety might just be from the fear of mommy changing, KWIM?  Like you'll be a different person or something... I know it's hard for kids to adjust to changes.  I remember once when I changed my hair color.  My youngest one cried & didn't want anything to do with me for a couple days.   He literally didn't think I was his mom anymore.  My oldest was like "Mommy, you don't look like mommy anymore.."  Luckily it was a semi-permanant color! LOL


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL ACEGIRL...Thats how my daughter is too..Anytime I have a major hair change..she freaks...heehee..Glad its not just my house!!Thanks!


----------



## anufangava

If you are wondering what happens to breast implants when you grow really old.... I hope I don't offend anyone


----------



## Bag Fetish

well they arent meant to last a life time. They say 10-15 yrs but some have gone longer.

I guess when you get to that ripe old age perhaps take them out. If you are LARGE perhaps having them replaced with smaller ones. Otherwise you're going to your grave with them.


----------



## lilackatz

anufangava said:


> If you are wondering what happens to breast implants when you grow really old.... I hope I don't offend anyone


 

Eeww that's scary.


----------



## katheryn

Jill said:


> Thanks!^
> I have a weird question for the BA mommies out there...LOL
> 
> My 10,almost 11 yr old..is FREAKING OUT over me gettin this done.I mean crying over it.....WTH?I know she is fearful of somethin happening to me which is OK...BUT SHE IS DOWNRIGHT furious that IM doin it...
> its weird..I just didnt expect that from her.
> Anyone have this situation with their kids?


 
I am sure she is worried about your health. Perhaps also that her friends or their moms will notice and gossip about it. Also, I think children like to think of their moms as perfect the way they are. I mean, if my mom (56) was going to get a face lift I would be upset at first. To me, she is beautiful the way she is! Finally, if she has been taught "it's what is on the inside that counts, beauty is only skin deep, etc." she may be struggling with what she sees as a contradiction. I am sure you can have a nice talk about it. Good luck!


----------



## Jayne1

Jill said:


> Thanks!^
> I have a weird question for the BA mommies out there...LOL
> 
> My 10,almost 11 yr old..is FREAKING OUT over me gettin this done.I mean crying over it.....WTH?I know she is fearful of somethin happening to me which is OK...BUT SHE IS DOWNRIGHT furious that IM doin it...
> its weird..I just didnt expect that from her.
> Anyone have this situation with their kids?


I don't have girls... and have never had a BA, so I may be way off...

My first impression was that you have a 10 year old daughter who may look like you... tall, slim and quite perfect... we've seen pictures of you, you are very close to perfect!

Perhaps your daughter thinks this reflects, in some way, on her.  (At that age, don't kids still think the world revolves around them?)  If her gorgeous mommy feels she needs/wants them, maybe your daughter is worried that she will need them too. 

Something like that... ?


----------



## SunnyFreckles

anufangava said:


> If you are wondering what happens to breast implants when you grow really old.... I hope I don't offend anyone


 

HOLY CRAP!!!  That is the worst thing I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

Jayne1 said:


> I don't have girls... and have never had a BA, so I may be way off...
> 
> My first impression was that you have a 10 year old daughter who may look like you... tall, slim and quite perfect... we've seen pictures of you, you are very close to perfect!
> 
> Perhaps your daughter thinks this reflects, in some way, on her. (At that age, don't kids still think the world revolves around them?) If her gorgeous mommy feels she needs/wants them, maybe your daughter is worried that she will need them too.
> 
> Something like that... ?


 
^Thanks..I did talk to her...she is just not likin the change..and she is worried about the surgery..She'll be ok..I have talked it over with her....

Im gettin nervous now..LOL..countdown to Thurs AM!OMG!


----------



## merika

Jill said:


> Thanks!^
> I have a weird question for the BA mommies out there...LOL
> 
> My 10,almost 11 yr old..is FREAKING OUT over me gettin this done.I mean crying over it.....WTH?I know she is fearful of somethin happening to me which is OK...BUT SHE IS DOWNRIGHT furious that IM doin it...
> its weird..I just didnt expect that from her.
> Anyone have this situation with their kids?



To 10 & 11 year olds, mommy is mommy.  She's just starting to grow up herself and possibly does not like the idea with it's implications that mommy is a sexual being who is trying to make herself more attractive instead of behaving like all other mommies and giving way to age and gravity as maybe her friends mothers do?


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi Jill! Just caught this thread when I was scrolling through the index.  I must say after meeting you irl, you are damn near close to perfect as one gets...but of course it is not what I think but what will make you happy!
Best of luck with everything. big hugs to you!


----------



## sweetlove

This thread is awesomme! I've been playing with the idea of getting a boob job for some time now, and in the end, I made an agreement with myself that I'll get one if I manage to loose some weight that I need to get off anyways - there's no point in having nice boobs if the rest of the body is disgusting, lol. I'm an A now, and I only want a full B or a small C, but I guess I'll figure it out eventually as my body changes because of the weight loss. Anyways, this thread is really informative and I'm really glad I can read you girls' experiences


----------



## melikemochi

sweetlove said:


> This thread is awesomme! I've been playing with the idea of getting a boob job for some time now, and in the end, I made an agreement with myself that I'll get one if I manage to loose some weight that I need to get off anyways - there's no point in having nice boobs if the rest of the body is disgusting, lol. I'm an A now, and I only want a full B or a small C, but I guess I'll figure it out eventually as my body changes because of the weight loss. Anyways, this thread is really informative and I'm really glad I can read you girls' experiences



Im in the same shoes. The mroe I read this thread, the more I want to get them done. I've actually dreamt that I had them done.  But because of traditions, and family, ect. I dont think its realistic that I would ever be able to get them done. And I tend to be paranoid so I would worry about complications and if I will like the way they look afterwards. BUT, I've seen so SO many people with them and they really do look gorgeous. Clothes just look so much better. It's instant sexy if you like but you can always cover it up too. *sigh*


----------



## Beach Bum

I waited like 5 years to do this..LOL..and just now I KNOW Im finally ready to do it..I actually wanted a smallc..but Im prob gonna now get a full C cup.....
U just know when u r finally ready to do it.I havent hesitated.For years I did...heehee.
Yet..Hey..its surgery and Im still way nervous..but ill get thru it(Ill be freakin on you all WED nt!!!)...My surgery is Thurs at 10 am...heehee......


----------



## Irishgal

Jill, isn't your surgery date closing in?


----------



## melikemochi

Jill - Goodluck!!!  Call me nuts but I actually feel the excitement for you.


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> I waited like 5 years to do this..LOL..and just now I KNOW Im finally ready to do it..I actually wanted a smallc..but Im prob gonna now get a full C cup.....
> U just know when u r finally ready to do it.I havent hesitated.For years I did...heehee.
> Yet..Hey..its surgery and Im still way nervous..but ill get thru it(Ill be freakin on you all WED nt!!!)...My surgery is Thurs at 10 am...heehee......


 
You'll do great!  As I stated before, my recovery was a breeze.  I honestly never even had pain.. Just sore for a couple of days.. The WORST part of the whole damn thing was not eating or drinking from the night before till surgery, which with a slight delay, ended up being around noon.  They were prepping me in pre-op room.. I had such a freakin headache~ no food, no diet dr. pepper, no coffee, nothing but a sip of water for like 14 hours!  And here I am laying in my bed in front of this refridgerator.. when one of the nurses opens it for an icepak, it's full of Diet Pepsi   I wanted to climb over my DH to get to one of those.  Seriously, I joked with the anethesiologist to PUT ME OUT NOW as I can't wait any more.  LOL!


----------



## sweetlove

The things I'm worried about is scars and complications though - I'm really worried about them not looking natural. I have more or less decided to go through with it if I manage to shed the weight I was talking about (I'm eating healthy and exercising every day, so with some luck, I'll might be done with that within months), but I've heard horror stories about complications and stuff, which freaks me out. I'm really sure I still want a boob job though, but that stuff worries me a bit..


----------



## exoticasian

Hey acegirl, how long has it been when u had the implants? do they look natural?


----------



## caitlin1214

Hehe . . . . I found this Smiley and couldn't resist!


----------



## acegirl

exoticasian said:


> Hey acegirl, how long has it been when u had the implants? do they look natural?


 
I've had them 3 1/2 years.. They look completely natural.  None of our friends even noticed I had them done (wore miracle bras before)


----------



## acegirl

caitlin1214 said:


> Hehe . . . . I found this Smiley and couldn't resist!


 
ROFL, that's awesome!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

HAHA..Love that smiley!!!!
LOL!


----------



## caitlin1214

To the guys asking for pictures  of boobs!


----------



## IHeartCoach

I am actually considering getting implants soon. Once my money comes in. Probably in the next couple of months I'm really going to buckle down and start looking for docs and such once again (I started to and then spent all the money I had so didn't have enough to go through with it... Bad me.)

I'm pretty sure of the location- Buffalo, Rochester, NY area. Just need to find a doctor.

Has anyone had a doc around there?

I'm a 36-38C right now but they arn't as full and um perky as I'd like them to be. So that's why I want them done. I want pornstar boobs. LOL

I will probably go up to a full D. 

If anyone who is interested in BA check out this forum if you havn't found it already. it did me a lot of help when I was researching!

www.justbreastimplants.com

-Am


----------



## exoticasian

hey iheartcoach, i dont think u need implants at all. youre lucky enough to get a c. some of us are born a cup


----------



## Swanky

I was a C. . . who cares!?


----------



## mshel

Yes, but everyone has an ideal of how they wish to look.  In some cases, like hers perhaps, her once perky c's have felt the effects of gravity and have headed south, and she'd like a 'pick me up'.

I have an aa cup.  I know for a fact, that if I told any of my friends that I wanted a ba, that everyone would support me, but every one would tell me I don't need it. (Which is another reason why mum's the word)

(this isn't for you swank...you and I must have posted at the same time)


----------



## mshel

3 more days til boobilicious jill!


----------



## acegirl

^Hey M, what's your status?!


----------



## Beach Bum

mshel said:


> 3 more days til boobilicious jill!


 


ROFLMAO!!!!! 

I cant beleive it.....ok..Now Im gettin nervous,heehee!!!!

Ill have to post in here while on pain meds....THAT ought to be funny...LOL!


----------



## mshel

HI ace...actually been thinking about you the last few.  I was wondering how the situation from work has evolved...

My status.... still stuffing money in my tube sock for the big day.  Damn husband who refuses to be in debt!


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!
> 
> I cant beleive it.....ok..Now Im gettin nervous,heehee!!!!
> 
> Ill have to post in here while on pain meds....THAT ought to be funny...LOL!


Oh yeah...we're counting on it girlie.   In fact...I'm going to have a glass of wine, kick up my feet and let the show begin!

I'm worried I'm going to say something inappropriate or tmi while under the anesthesia...like tell the ps he's hot or something!  I'm embarrassed now just thinking about it.  I'm pretty affectionate...I'll probably tell everyone I love them, how great they are...and try to hug everyone.  Oh gads.:shame:


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> HI ace...actually been thinking about you the last few. I was wondering how the situation from work has evolved...
> 
> My status.... still stuffing money in my tube sock for the big day. Damn husband who refuses to be in debt!


 
Oh, nothing much really... ush:  Gotta believe that karma will get her in the end.  And the fact that I can go to bed at night with a clear conscience, unlike her~ I refuse to let it get me down for long,  life's too short!

Hang in there!  You're boobie day will come  You mean your DH doesn't want to tell them he's refinancing for boobs?! LOL


----------



## mshel

Exactly!

Well...and I think I told you before, that we are actually in the process of refinancing our home...so we're waiting on the appraisal dude...and then one of the realtors told us he had an appraiser that's a bit more lenient than some others...but then it has to go through my bil...the mortgage guy.  In the meantime, house two doors down is for sale for a great price, so if that sales for what is listed for, that can only help us.
I want my wood floors and boobs now!


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Well...and I think I told you before, that we are actually in the process of refinancing our home...so we're waiting on the appraisal dude...and then one of the realtors told us he had an appraiser that's a bit more lenient than some others...but then it has to go through my bil...the mortgage guy. In the meantime, house two doors down is for sale for a great price, so if that sales for what is listed for, that can only help us.
> *I want my wood floors and boobs now!*


 
You crack me up!


----------



## sincitysnob

OK, this is what my current BF tells me. Sadly enough he has been with many women both enhanced as well as natural. His last wife beiing as he puts it "over the top". Natural is always better assuming they hang right. LOL! He claims to have seen some straight out of scary movies and also some that were a sight to behold. As far as feel, that varies also depending on the surgeon and what he had to work with. As he puts it....A natural B cup beats the bejesus out of bolt on DD or larger.


----------



## B. Jara

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was a C. . . who cares!?


 
Ditto....and ditto!  I was still a full C after having babies...the only difference was I could roll mine up and put them into my bra.   

I got saline due to  my endocrinologist's urging due to a chronic health issue.  I am totally happy with mine!


----------



## B. Jara

mshel said:


> Oh yeah...we're counting on it girlie.  In fact...I'm going to have a glass of wine, kick up my feet and let the show begin!
> 
> I'm worried I'm going to say something inappropriate or tmi while under the anesthesia...like tell the ps he's hot or something! I'm embarrassed now just thinking about it. I'm pretty affectionate...I'll probably tell everyone I love them, how great they are...and try to hug everyone. Oh gads.:shame:


 
Just prior to going under, I had the opportunity to listen to another girl that was coming out of her anesthesia. My doc puts something in the IV that makes you forget everything.  She must have asked every 5 minutes, despite the nurse telling her each time, what size she ended up.  I made the nurse promise me she would tell me anything funny that I said, if anything, while in recovery.

Just as I was being wheeled out to the car...she told me that I had asked where my third breast was.  I was upset that I didn't come out with three!


----------



## B. Jara

sincitysnob said:


> OK, this is what my current BF tells me. Sadly enough he has been with many women both enhanced as well as natural. His last wife beiing as he puts it "over the top". Natural is always better assuming they hang right. LOL! He claims to have seen some straight out of scary movies and also some that were a sight to behold. As far as feel, that varies also depending on the surgeon and what he had to work with. As he puts it....A natural B cup beats the bejesus out of bolt on DD or larger.


 
Exactly.  I had a lot of breast tissue to begin with, so it covers up the implant really well.  When I squish them, it's hard to tell where my natural breast tissue ends and the implant starts.

I LOVE my doc....but I just found out that he died last October.  I don't know what I am going to do when I need a revision! :cry:   I had such confidence and trust in him...I don't know if I can ever feel that comfortable with another doc.


----------



## mshel

B. Jara said:


> Just as I was being wheeled out to the car...she told me that I had asked where my third breast was. I was upset that I didn't come out with three!


 

 THat's hysterical!


----------



## Beach Bum

OMG...DAY AFTER TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!

yikes.......iM so gettin nervous...


----------



## mshel

^^^I've been dying to say this to you Jill...
"Breast Wishes"!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ROFL!OMG..U just made me fall over laughing!!!!


----------



## IHeartCoach

exoticasian said:


> hey iheartcoach, i dont think u need implants at all. youre lucky enough to get a c. some of us are born a cup


 

It's not a fact of size I know I'm lucky or whatever to have big boobs to start with but it's a matter of perkyness and fullness I want that I don't have. And what's sad is I havn't even had kids and I'm only 19. It's just from weight gain and loss that I'm feeling eh about my breasts!


----------



## Beach Bum

eek..Guys..Im gettin SO NERVOUS....someone fill me in on what to expect PAIN wise..who has been thru it?PLEASE.DONT sugarcoat it either..I wanna be prepared!LOL!


----------



## sweetlove

Jill! I'm so excited for you!  Good luck and best wishes from me!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Thanks..Im gettin SO flippin nervous!!!!!!!!!!!excited too though..heehee


----------



## Swanky

it was a breeze Hon!!
Ooh, did you get some Phenerghan yet?


----------



## Beach Bum

He gave me a script for percocet.and an antibiotic


----------



## Swanky

I'd ask for Phenerghan too, you won't have eaten anything in a long time and when you get home you'll need to take pain killers. . . they'll tear up your tummy.


----------



## merika

Jill after surgery:


----------



## Beach Bum

AWE!^I cant see pic!LOL!


----------



## merika

Here goes, Jill:


----------



## mrs jones

Jill: best wishes!!! you have to tell me everything about it when you are able. I have till may 7th to be nervous! although i'm so freakin excted that i'll finally have boobs!


----------



## neodamonkey

Jill said:


> eek..Guys..Im gettin SO NERVOUS....someone fill me in on what to expect PAIN wise..who has been thru it?PLEASE.DONT sugarcoat it either..I wanna be prepared!LOL!


 
Eh dont worry about the pain.  The day after i had mine done I was out the next day going to eat dinner with my bf.  It felt sore especially when I had to massage them (starting on that first day as soon as I was coherent enough).  It just felt like sore muscles ( had mine under the muscle) for the next few weeks but nothing bad at all!  

I would catch myself massaging myself all the time, sometimes in public  , because it really made them feel better. lol

Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Hey JIll 

All the best!! we'll all be here for you after you get out =) 

i'm pain intolerant. i had surgery for something medical  once and just popped painkillers whenever i was getting ANY touch of pain, my doc was surprised i didn't OD myself with all the painkillers i was eating!! ROFL

No BA experiences to share but looking to it + laser work sometime down the line. it's just so expensive!! need to get the laser done first though =P


----------



## alindamay

Jill,
I've been following your posts since the time you first decided to do this (my first BA consultation was 2 years ago but I was to chicken to do it).  But I think you have given me the strength to give it a go.  I'll let everyone know when I begin my search for the best PS in the nj area.  

Good luck, I know everything will turn out fabulous!


----------



## mshel

JILL ​


----------



## mshel

Theeeee
Boobs will come ooouuuutt, tomorrow.  Bet your bottom dollar that to-morr-ooowww.  They'll be boooobs.

Juuust thinking about...tomorrow blah (?) away the blah blah (?) and the sorrooowww...come what maaayyy!

Tomorrow!  Tomorrow!  I ya.  Tomorrow!  You're only a daaaay aaaaa-waaayyyy!


----------



## Beach Bum

ROFL!!OMG! U guys soooo crack me up!Thanks..U are makin me feel less nervous with yer jokes!HEEHEE!


ALINDAMAY-Im in NJ TOO! Ill give ya the name of my PS...once I know i love them..LOL!


----------



## bonniec

Here's a funny story...

A decade ago or so, my mom went to get some work done. I drove her to the office. There she asked me if I wanted anything for myself.  I said no. 

Apparently, she had already inquired for breasts on my behalf.  8K, Bev Hills doc.  She got so worked up in all of this that she said to me, in her thick Chinese accent,

"Touch her (the receptionist's D sized) breasts. Reee-ooh natural, very soft.  You want it?  I touch already (yes, my mom had played with the poor receptionist's breasts).  She'll let you touch.  You want it?  I pay for you.  Graduation present (for medical school )"

No, I didn't do it.  But after baby-making is over, now I am not opposed to a tummy tuck/breast aug.


----------



## mshel

^^^THat is the cutest story...made me chuckle!  Your mom sounds cute!


----------



## jillybean307

merika said:


> Here goes, Jill:




LOL Merika! I keep telling Jill that I'm going to sneak over to the PS tomorrow and cross out the size she wants and pencil in size JJJ on her chart instead!  That picture is what I picture JJJ to look like-ouch!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ROFL...Thanks Jillybean...heeheeheee.....YOUR NEXT??!!!LOL!


----------



## jillybean307

Jill said:


> ^ROFL...Thanks Jillybean...heeheeheee.....YOUR NEXT??!!!LOL!




LOL if we get matching boob jobs I think PHH and Craiger would separate us for good!!  Besides, Boobarella, I'm very happy with my dynamic duo thankyouverymuch

I did find the perfect card for you!


----------



## mrs jones

love it


----------



## Beach Bum

^ROFLMAO!
OMG..Im sooo PISSED OFF!The hospital JUST called to change my 9 AM time to 6 AM!!!WTF?
I needed to put a child on the school bus at 730AM..They give me ZERO notice..UGH....


----------



## Beach Bum

Ok..BA peeps..Wht did u wear to the hosptal..I got a white juiicy sweatsuit today....Or is white crazy to wear there?LOL...I went out and bought lots of comfy clothes today(AND I hit Victorias Secret too..MU HA HA HA!)


----------



## mrs jones

^^^ a button down shirt.


----------



## Swanky

earlier is better Jill, you can't eat first so earlier IS better!  
YES a button up


----------



## spylove22

I'm sure everything will go perfectly Jill.


----------



## mshel

I'd do a zipper hoody.  Nice and easy.


----------



## Ilikemike65

Jill said:


> Ok..BA peeps..Wht did u wear to the hosptal..I got a white juiicy sweatsuit today....Or is white crazy to wear there?LOL...I went out and bought lots of comfy clothes today(AND I hit Victorias Secret too..MU HA HA HA!)


 
I wouldn't advise white as you may have a slight bit of bleeding at the incision site but YES a button down shirt or one with a zipper.  Hell, you could be naked and SO not care, you'll be doped up yelling, "Look at me, I've got boobies!" hehe  I know I was.


----------



## Prada Psycho

I guess Jill has her new boobies now (assuming she kept the 6AM time).  Hope the surgery/anesthesia/etc. went well.  Any type of surgery is serious business.  :wondering


----------



## Danica

Jill, I hope surgery went well, and you are doing good!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Jill, hope you're doing well and things went smoothly!! you're probably still under GA... but i hope you'[ll be *bouncing* with joy soon!!


----------



## merika

Hey Jill........

How's the big boobies?


----------



## kristie

Hey Jill, I bet you are done with your surgery and I hope it went great! We hope to hear from you soon and I am wishing you a speedy and not too painful recovery!


----------



## exoticasian

hey jill, im jealous that you got boobies now. dont forget that there are still a cup people here


----------



## alindamay

Hey Jill, just wanted to harp in with everyone and say hi to you are your new 'assets'.  Rest well!


----------



## Beach Bum

hi guys..excuse any typos.im barely able to move.
thanks for all you well wishes,so sweet of all of u!
IT WAS ROUGH AFTER SURGERY...BIG TIME.I woke up,they couldnt give me enough for the painj...i was sobbin like a baby..
got sick to my stomach..etc....yicky poo.they kept me 5 hours longer than normal because of it...lol!
but im in bed home now..a tad groggy..but better!!!those first few hours sucked!!!!!!!


----------



## mshel

I'm so happy it's over and you're fine, but so sorry that you had a rough go of it.  I've heard the anethesia can make people very nauseus.  That shouldn't last much longer.  They have meds for that too....in case.

5 hours...crap girl!  REST, rest, rest and take care of yourself.

Report back in a day or so when you feel up to it to let us know. 
Take care,
mshel


----------



## Cristina

Hi Jill!  Sorry to hear you had a rough time afterwards   But glad you're home and that things are better.  Get some rest and take care of yourself


----------



## Z&J

Jill Congrats! The worst part is over. The first 3 days are the worst but don't be brave, take the MEDS! I've been through this 4 times and that was the only way I could do it. It's all worth it in the end. Good luck and feel good. Get some rest.


----------



## merika

Z&J said:


> Jill Congrats! The worst part is over. The first 3 days are the worst but don't be brave, take the MEDS! I've been through this 4 times and that was the only way I could do it. It's all worth it in the end. Good luck and feel good. Get some rest.



4 times?  Did you get bigger each time you went?


----------



## Z&J

merika said:


> 4 times? Did you get bigger each time you went?


 

My muscle tissue kept tearing and the implants were pretty much falling out from the pocket. The last (4th) time I went for a revision I went a little bigger from 350cc to 390cc's.


----------



## Mick

glad you are home and recover quickly....hang in there sweetie!
the first few days are the worst, then you'll start to feel less pain and be better able to move around...not from personal experience but bc ex-husb is plastic surgeon and i've cared for many a family member/friend recuperating from various surgeries....you'll be fine and thrilled in a coupla days, promise!


----------



## acegirl

Glad to hear your home, Jill.. Rest up & it only gets better from here~ 

Take care!


----------



## Beach Bum

thanks gals.....yucky drugs have worn off.i was able to eat something small..soft pretzel..so i feel better.
the pressure in that area is intense!!....can barely move my arms..feels so weird!glad i did it still....he said he did 300 cc's.for me..that should be  a small to full c cup...


----------



## Swanky

just getting ready to ask how you were feeling. . . 
I took DH's laptop to bed w/ me while I recovered for a week! LOL!
I kicked him out of our room and I'd wake up at 3am and get on tPF!
There's only so much TV a girl can watch, and the anesthesia affectred my ability to concentrate adn I had bought 3-4 boos, but couldn't concentrate long enough to actually read them.
It was wild!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Hey Jill glad to hear you're feeling better and the nasty stuff has worn off! just rest rest rest and do whatever they do you to do.  rest is always good post surgery.

c cup sound fabulous!!


----------



## ada726

Jill- how are you feeling today? Hopefully better...


----------



## Beach Bum

they said today will be my worst day..lol..not somethin to look forward to.Woke up with headache from hell.Prob caffeine withdrawal(Im the queen of Starbucks!!LOL!)
still hard to get around.super sore....and bound up so I cant see what they look like!!LMAO!
I was told I cant shower till SAT or SUNDAY...Bleck!!!!!
(SMElly jill?????lol!)


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ glad you're up and around. Just be sure to take it easy and relax.. 

take care.


----------



## BQueenGirl

congrats on the implants jill!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jill said:


> still hard to get around.super sore....and bound up so I cant see what they look like!!LMAO!


 
When does the wrapping come off the new presents? And when it does, will they be the actual size or will there be a lot of post-surgical swelling to freak you out and make you think you got those JJs afterall?


----------



## Beach Bum

they say they will be uneven and swollen at first..lol..i will get my first look tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> they say they will be uneven and swollen at first..lol..i will get my first look tomorrow!!!!!


 
Oh yes, there will be alot of changes until you heal & get your final result Definitely don't freak out & think you got those JJ's! LOL!


----------



## Beach Bum

lol..i peeked!!!!!they look uneven...heehee.big..but not too bad!!!!rofl..im prepared!


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> lol..*i peeked*!!!!!they look uneven...heehee.big..but not too bad!!!!rofl..im prepared!


 
Naughty girl you! LOL j/k.....


----------



## caitlin1214

We wish you the best, Jill!

(Hope the doctor gave you some magic pills!)

I'm glad the surgery went well.

Get some rest.


----------



## ILOVEPURSES

Congrats Jill! Glad to hear that you are doing well! I can't wait to have mine done LOL


----------



## alindamay

Hey Jill glad to hear you are doing well (or as well as can be expected).  Keep strong!!  The boobies are worth it


----------



## merika

Jill....please post pics of your new aquisitions...


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL!U all crack me up!!
Today was WAY better than yesterday.super sore..cant raise my arms at all but otherwise..doing alot better.Yesterday was pure hell..in all honesty.But it was because I reacted badly to the anesthesia....so I hope I didnt scare anyone with yesterday.
They actually make gurgling noises while they settle..rofl..OMG..SO weird..I took a peek and Im pleaased size wise actaully..will shower tomorrow and geta better first look at my new babies..heehee
Thanks again to everyone who is here for me.This was a big decision..havin all of u with me thru it has really helped me!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Take your painkillers with food. (I had mine with graham crackers and apple juice.)


Stay away from things like cranberry juice and orange juice while you're on painkillers.
(They'll make you nauseous.)


----------



## Beach Bum

I ate like a pig today..LOL..Doin fine with me actually!!(Sushi rolls even..rofl!!)


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ Good for you, Jill!


----------



## mshel

Glad things are starting to sail smoothly Jill...that's fantastic!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Took my first shower..They look uneven..One is more swollen than the other.But that is normal.(Still freaky!LOL!)
I am HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......The swelling has me quite..ummm...welll.......DOLLY PARTON-ISH...HEEHEE!!!!(Like a HUGE C!)


----------



## Z&J

Jill said:


> ^Took my first shower..They look uneven..One is more swollen than the other.But that is normal.(Still freaky!LOL!)
> I am HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......The swelling has me quite..ummm...welll.......DOLLY PARTON-ISH...HEEHEE!!!!(Like a HUGE C!)


 

just curious, how many cc's did you get and what were you before?


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Wow you're good enough to be typing and eating!! Good for you!! Enjoy being dolly partonish while it lasts!!  

maybe you can try to choke PHH with them for fun!!! LOL!! 

How's your daughter reacting? sounds like she's been ok since the talk =)


----------



## Beach Bum

I went down form a B cup to an A cup after KIds..LOL

I had them put in 300 CC's..To a c cup.


Daughter is PMSing..LOL..and truly being evil with me..
I feel great today.the only time I hurt is when trying to sleep..Hard to lay on my back and sleep.Im used to sleepin on my side!


----------



## maxter

Glad to hear you are doing well!  Good luck with the recovery!


----------



## PlushKitty

Jill, I am so happy for you......hope you will enjoy your new assets (I mean, who wouldn't??) and get a speedy recovery!!


----------



## mshel

Jill, I heard that those pillows for your neck...the ones that are cut out (horse shoe shaped) help...if you stack some pillows up so you're more reclined, then use that pillow so your neck doesn't get stiff... 

I'm side and stomach sleeper...that would bother me too.

Ok Jill.  I've read some of your past posts, and you and hubby have a good thing going.  (Yes, I'm plain jealous of the picture you've painted )...but remember not to do the deed too soon...(a few weeks, right...,maybe sooner?) so as not to get your blood pressure too high you horny little devil you.  Boobapalooza can start soon enough...


----------



## Beach Bum

^ROFL!!...You crack me up!Trust me..Nothin to be jealous of...Im FAR from that perfect marriage!!!LOL!(Ill pm you the details on THAT..)

I tried on my new bikini tops tonight..I couldnt wait..HOW EXCITING IT WAS!They all fit..well..I looked HUGE in them..heehee..But I kinda enjoyed that..ALOT..HAHA!Once the swellin goes down Ill be curiuos to see what my final shape and size is.They are slightly to the side(armpit wise)...and high for now.WHich is normal at first.


----------



## merika

mshel said:


> Ok Jill.  I've read some of your past posts, and you and hubby have a good thing going.  (Yes, I'm plain jealous of the picture you've painted )...but remember not to do the deed too soon...(a few weeks, right...,maybe sooner?) so as not to get your blood pressure too high you horny little devil you.  Boobapalooza can start soon enough...



Oh dear, and I was hoping that Jill would soon start a new thread on how bigger boobies -> lots of attention from Jack.  (I don't want to call him Mr Jill as it'll sound rather sissy, and going by the old nursery rhyme shall call him Jack)


----------



## B. Jara

Jill said:


> I went down form a B cup to an A cup after KIds..LOL
> 
> I had them put in 300 CC's..To a c cup.
> 
> 
> Daughter is PMSing..LOL..and truly being evil with me..
> I feel great today.the only time I hurt is when trying to sleep..Hard to lay on my back and sleep.Im used to sleepin on my side!


 
Jill, the best tip I got....when you can sleep on your side, wear a light jogging bra (even flimsy is fine) and place a pair of rolled socks in between your girls.  It will help the top breast from feeling like it's fallling...which in the beginning can be painful.  Trust me, it worked great!


----------



## bagluv

Hi Jill ~ So Happy To Hear You Are Home & Doing Great!!!  So, Happy For You ~ The Bikini Tops Must Look Fantastic!!!


----------



## Cal

Wow, I've totally missed this thread (have big boobs, lol so not interested in getting a BA)!  Jill, congrats on the girls - glad everything went well and that you're recovering fine!


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> ^ROFL!!...You crack me up!Trust me..Nothin to be jealous of...Im FAR from that perfect marriage!!!LOL*!(Ill pm you the details on THAT*..)


 Waiting patiently with pen and pad in hand...

(we need a studious smiley...or one w/glasses like Merika's!)


----------



## mshel

Cal said:


> Wow, I've totally missed this thread (have big boobs, lol so not interested in getting a BA)! Jill, congrats on the girls - glad everything went well and that you're recovering fine!


Welcome to boobapalooza! 

*Don't *let Charles or Vlad convince you  we're collecting pictures for reference!


----------



## Beach Bum

^rofl....NO BOYS IN THIS THREAD OR WE SHALL BEAT THEM WITH OUR SILICONES...lol!


----------



## Cal

Lol - after two kids I could beat them with my hooters from across the room!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cal.u kill me!!


----------



## happie_berrie

im glad to hear the surgery went well Jill  Cant wait to see modelling pics of u with new bags and new boobs!


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL..IF I posted pics now(all swollen).in a bikini top.U guys would rename me Dolly...HEEHEE....


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL..The "Girls" and I are goin on their first outing today for lunch with Jillybean..heehee....I told her Ill be wearin  a bikini top...NOT!!LOLOL!


----------



## Swanky

good tip about a little pair of socks between the BB's for awhile.
I did that and it was a nice thing
I still sleep in a light jog bra 1/2 the time.


----------



## Beach Bum

^thanks for the tips guys..Sleepin is still difficult..SO not a back sleeper!LOL!


----------



## Swanky

I'm not either. . . try having a TT along w/ those BBs!  I was FOREVER before I could sleep on my tummy again; I'm a tummy sleeper:cry:
You can prop yourself up, I was doing that around day 5 I think{?}
Make a little pillow fort and put a pillow next to you, then bend your knees and rest them on the pillow, and have another one behind you to keep you in that alsmot 45 degree angle.
KWIM?


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL>>Trust me..I have a BAZILLION pillows at night..LOL.....I use a roll pillow behind my back to keep me from movin.That helps too..
Sleepin is the worst part of this..Im doin really well otherwise


----------



## BQueenGirl

i totally hated the fact they made me sleep with a bra on sitting upright for 6 weeks, but it was so worth it because when they healed they looked flawless, everyone that knows i have fake boobs tells me they cant even tell.  you cant even see my scar.


----------



## mshel

Cal...You are welcome here any time for our dose of comic relief!!

That sock idea is a great one...have to remember that!

I also just read elsewhere that the pillow I was talking about works well between the boobies while side sleeping...


----------



## mshel

BQueen...did you use a topical on your scar after the incisions had heeled?


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> ^rofl....NO BOYS IN THIS THREAD OR WE SHALL BEAT THEM WITH OUR SILICONES...lol!


Ummm...Jill...is that supposed to deter them?!   We'll have all the straight guys running to this forum to harass us... waiting to be beaten by your silicones!  (Boy do I have a visual of this in my head right now...)


----------



## Beach Bum

^roflmao..omg......!!!!


----------



## B. Jara

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> good tip about a little pair of socks between the BB's for awhile.
> I did that and it was a nice thing
> I still sleep in a light jog bra 1/2 the time.


 
I do too.  I don't want those puppies to ever sag!


----------



## merika

*imagines Charles reeling from whack on head by enormous boob*


----------



## BagAngel

Glad you are doing well Jill, can't wait to see pics of the new girls 
I need a reduction LOL but would never go for surgery too much of a coward!
Was always a 36B & quite happy but first I knew I was pregnant I had these oversized boobs & they never went down again LOL


----------



## Beach Bum

went out with Jillybean today..Cant drive yet,so she took me out..LOL
Jillybean didnt think they were too big on me..so Thats good..LOL.(STILL SWOLLEN)


----------



## EMMY

Hey Jill!! So glad you're doing well! I can imagine how annoying it must be to try and sleep...I agree..it sounds like the worst part! How long before you can sleep in the position you want to?


----------



## BQueenGirl

mshel said:


> BQueen...did you use a topical on your scar after the incisions had heeled?


 

no i never did anything they just healed up


----------



## Beach Bum

Goin to first PS post-op check up at 9 am.........wish me luck..LOL


----------



## bubbleliciousis

hey jill, glad you and the girls had a good outing with jillybean!! i'm sure your post-op check will be fine!


----------



## Beach Bum

Thanks...little things make me scared...gurgling noises..lol...and one being higher(swollen)..so I feel better gettin them looked at sooner..peace of mind..lol!


----------



## fanfan

i want to have bigger boobs too! but the fact is i can't afford it and my boyfriend doesn't want me to do it either.. i'm slightly overweight and use onoly a 38 or 40 *B ...* i want it to be C or D but they look fake!! [the ones i saw] and money is a great issue!  i jsut wish i had bigger boobs...


----------



## bubbleliciousis

they make gurgling noises?!?!? that would freak me out too... 

the sleeping thing would kill me though. i'm a side sleeper too but i wouldn't want to subject the new girls to gravity. sounds like you're doing fine with your gazillion pillows@!!! have you kicked PHH out of the bed to have all those pillows?!?! LOL 

How's the daughter? we are PMS, I'm currently PMSing too but i have no one to inflict it on .. how tragic right? ush:LOL!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

bubbleliciousis said:


> they make gurgling noises?!?!? that would freak me out too...
> 
> the sleeping thing would kill me though. i'm a side sleeper too but i wouldn't want to subject the new girls to gravity. sounds like you're doing fine with your gazillion pillows@!!! have you kicked PHH out of the bed to have all those pillows?!?! LOL
> 
> How's the daughter? we are PMS, I'm currently PMSing too but i have no one to inflict it on .. how tragic right? ush:LOL!!!


 
I SWEAR to God...they sound like armpit farts(SORRY!)..when moved into certain positions.They told me about it in advance..LOL..My left one is WAY more swollen..hence HIGH UP..Than my right.I had someone "listening to my left boob today since they didnt beleive me..ROFL..OMG..SO WEIRD..hehehe
Apparently once the implants settle..it stops....drives me crazy....

Tay is still queen of PMS.....She makes fun of the new girls EVERYDAY..ALL DAY...LOL..UGH....................


----------



## caitlin1214

Hey, Jill? If someone put their ear to your chest, could they hear the ocean?


----------



## bubbleliciousis

WOOOO I'd like to hear that for myself too!! 


 are you sure they're not trying to communicate with you? maybe they need some massaging or they want to go out shopping????  they're like "we finally came out of the package, we want to see the world!!!" or maybe they have the numbers to the next mega ball draw and they're whispering it to you!!! I'd listen carefully if i were you 


i think the uneven swelling is common but it def gives you peace of mind to see the doc and have him tell you it's going to heal fine=)


Ahhh whatcha going to down with a pmsing teen daughter? let her pms i guess and hopes she finds something else to amuse her soon. i hear teens have very short attention span these days!! 













Jill said:


> I SWEAR to God...they sound like armpit farts(SORRY!)..when moved into certain positions.They told me about it in advance..LOL..My left one is WAY more swollen..hence HIGH UP..Than my right.I had someone "listening to my left boob today since they didnt beleive me..ROFL..OMG..SO WEIRD..hehehe
> Apparently once the implants settle..it stops....drives me crazy....
> 
> Tay is still queen of PMS.....She makes fun of the new girls EVERYDAY..ALL DAY...LOL..UGH....................


----------



## Beach Bum

DUDE..she is only 10..shell be 11 in 2 weeks..UGH......Can u imagine havin those hormones at that young..LOL...Her boobs were bigger than mine pre-surgery..LOL


----------



## Beach Bum

PS--They just spoke to me....

ITS OFFICIAL,,They said......................
JILL MUST BUY AT LEAST ONE NEW CHANEL BAG THIS WEEK...

WOW....Good boobies..LOL


----------



## bubbleliciousis

OMG!!! i thought she was more 12-14....

Ahhhh she has larger boobs??!!!  well lucky her, go ahead and tell her she's the reason why your b cup went down to A and to stop PMSing and making fun of the girls!! well actually, don't do that, you'll have to fund all her therapy sessions if you do that. not good. could put that towards new bag instead...


I don't know, teens/kids these days are so "stressed"/mad. i was just telling a friend that day, what are they so stressed and moody about?? 

perhaps they're really stressed out trying to text message and email and use their ipod, PSP and IM all at the same time!??!?  well kiddies, stop trying to use so many things at the same time!!!




Jill said:


> DUDE..she is only 10..shell be 11 in 2 weeks..UGH......Can u imagine havin those hormones at that young..LOL...Her boobs were bigger than mine pre-surgery..LOL


----------



## bubbleliciousis

See see?? told you they were speaking to you!!!  keep on listening to their words of wisdom!!




Jill said:


> PS--They just spoke to me....
> 
> ITS OFFICIAL,,They said......................
> JILL MUST BUY AT LEAST ONE NEW CHANEL BAG THIS WEEK...
> 
> WOW....Good boobies..LOL


----------



## Beach Bum

Im back..all is well..I was given a weird thing..Like an ace bandage to wear at home to push them down a bit over time..LOL..Other than that..they are good to go..heehee.


----------



## B. Jara

Jill said:


> Im back..all is well..I was given a weird thing..Like an ace bandage to wear at home to push them down a bit over time..LOL..Other than that..they are good to go..heehee.


 
Did your doctor tell you to massage them at all?  Gotta keep those pockets nice and elastic so they drop & fluff.    It also is said to lessen the % of capsular contracture.

I'm glad that all is well!


----------



## Beach Bum

^yes..Boob massage is KEY..LOL

I just wish they werent so HARD at first....so tight..its not too comfy..Can anyone tell me how long it took theirs to soften and drop???


----------



## B. Jara

Jill said:


> ^yes..Boob massage is KEY..LOL
> 
> I just wish they werent so HARD at first....so tight..its not too comfy..Can anyone tell me how long it took theirs to soften and drop???


 
Realistically, it takes a few weeks for all the swelling to go completely down.  All that fluid has to be reabsorbed by your body.  It took a month for me to forget that I had them...by that time, they felt like they were always there.

Keep massaging...the more you massage, the faster they will heal. It's tough at first, but I promise, it will get easier in the next few days.  Does your doctor have you wearing a bra at all, or just the strap?  Mine had me go the first six weeks with NOTHING.  :shame:   It was sooo hard to find clothes that I didn't look obnoxious in.  

I don't feel that mine have changed all that much from the end of month two...just slow and gradual changes.  

 Don't buy too many bras yet...usually after the drop they "fluff" a bit and you will end up a larger size.


----------



## Beach Bum

Oh dear god..if they go bigger..ROFL..........................^

He said to wear the surgical bra or sport bra for now.BUT that I dont have to wear one to bed anymore.THANK GOD.Sleep is so bad as it is.....Only my left one is hurtin.Its weird.Thats the one high up etc...ANd makin noises..LOL


----------



## Beach Bum

B. Jara said:


> Realistically, it takes a few weeks for all the swelling to go completely down. All that fluid has to be reabsorbed by your body. It took a month for me to forget that I had them...by that time, they felt like they were always there.
> 
> Keep massaging...the more you massage, the faster they will heal. It's tough at first, but I promise, it will get easier in the next few days. Does your doctor have you wearing a bra at all, or just the strap? Mine had me go the first six weeks with NOTHING. :shame: It was sooo hard to find clothes that I didn't look obnoxious in.
> 
> I don't feel that mine have changed all that much from the end of month two...just slow and gradual changes.
> 
> Don't buy too many bras yet...usually after the drop they "fluff" a bit and you will end up a larger size.


 

TELL ME YOURS GOT SOFTER?????????????PLEASE??LOL 

I have rocks on my chest..heehee


----------



## shushopn

My girlfriend had to wear that! She showed me them and that thing right after her boob job (we're like sisters ).  She said sleeping was the worst but she really said it was not a biggy for her otherwise.  I was going to pm you to see how you were feeling but I figured you were overwhelmed w/ pm's.  So glad you're ok.

Mine are real and fabulous, but now that I'm getting older I'm thinking of getting a lift to hoist those puppies up! My girlfriends think I'm insane b/c I wear good bras but they haven't seen me naked - hence they haven't suffered hysterical blindness.




Jill said:


> Im back..all is well..I was given a weird thing..Like an ace bandage to wear at home to push them down a bit over time..LOL..Other than that..they are good to go..heehee.


----------



## B. Jara

Jill said:


> TELL ME YOURS GOT SOFTER?????????????PLEASE??LOL
> 
> I have rocks on my chest..heehee


 
Oh yes, they are quite soft.    Even though they are saline (my endo advised me against silicone due to my health issues) they are really soft. My PS attributed it to the massage's that I still do every day.


----------



## Z&J

Jill said:


> TELL ME YOURS GOT SOFTER?????????????PLEASE??LOL
> 
> I have rocks on my chest..heehee


 
Jill be patient. They will get nice and soft and drop a lot over the next few weeks. Keep a photo journal it really helps to see how they change so fast. Enjoy your new girls


----------



## B. Jara

Jill said:


> Oh dear god..if they go bigger..ROFL..........................^
> 
> He said to wear the surgical bra or sport bra for now.BUT that I dont have to wear one to bed anymore.THANK GOD.Sleep is so bad as it is.....Only my left one is hurtin.Its weird.Thats the one high up etc...ANd makin noises..LOL


 
Are you right or left handed?  Usually it's the side that you are dominant on that drops last due to the chest muscle being being stronger...it doesn't want to let the implant go.

As I recall, my left one hurt more as well.  I got the electric zap's (nerve regeneration they say) for quite a while on that side. They lessened, but lasted on and off for a month or so afterwards.  When they got irritating, motrin helped a lot.  Don't let super hot shower water get on them too much, it can make the nerves flare up, causing even more discomfort.

As far as them getting bigger, they don't really get bigger per se....just shaped differently.  Right now, they are higher up, so when you try on a bra, all of your breast isn't in the cup.  Once they soften up and drop down from the muscle, they will be fuller at the bottom like a natural breast is, thus possibly needing to up your cup size.

It won't be anything drastic.


----------



## Beach Bum

^THANKS SO MUCH....I had a meltdown today..tears and all..LOL....
weird..Im overtired..didnt sleep at all last night..then blew ouit my hair for an hour which REALLY irritated the boobies..
My left one is HIGHER and partly in my armpit..I SWEAR>>HEEHEE!It hurts the most.Right one is PERFect

iM ALLERGIC TO MOTRIN..WHICH sucks BIG TIME..iM RT HANDED TOO


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> DUDE..she is only 10..shell be 11 in 2 weeks..UGH......Can u imagine havin those hormones at that young..LOL...Her boobs were bigger than mine pre-surgery..LOL


When's her bday?  My dd's is the 13th of May...must be close...


----------



## mshel

Hang in there jill...it will all be worth it!


----------



## B. Jara

Jill said:


> ^THANKS SO MUCH....I had a meltdown today..tears and all..LOL....
> weird..Im overtired..didnt sleep at all last night..then blew ouit my hair for an hour which REALLY irritated the boobies..
> My left one is HIGHER and partly in my armpit..I SWEAR>>HEEHEE!It hurts the most.Right one is PERFect
> 
> iM ALLERGIC TO MOTRIN..WHICH sucks BIG TIME..iM RT HANDED TOO


 

((((((JILL)))))))

OMG...I was going to mention my meltdown, but I didn't want to jinx you.  

Just at about the same time post-op as you.  Surgery on a Thursday, meltdown the following Tuesday.  I had just HAD it.  It's the pain...I'm telling you.  I feel for you, I really do.   My doc had me on tylenol after the first few days, I couldn't take the hard stuff anymore because I had to take the kids to school.  Tylenol just didn't cut it for me.  Once I started on the motrin, it was so much better.  Is there anything else that you can take?

Please, please, please...don't do anything else to make yourself sore.  You want to heal as quickly and problem free as possible...you can cause a hematoma SO easily right now and end up back in surgery.  Believe me, I know it's hard to stay still....but you have to.   

Hang in there....PM me if you want to.  It'll get better!


----------



## mshel

On a different forum, I"ve noticed that girl after girl posts on the 4th and/or 5th day after sugery feeling depressed, in pain, confused, etc.

I think it's completely normal...and just know that 'this too shall pass'!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

*hugs* 

have you tried the other painkillers? Motrin is Ibuprofen. 

Tylenol, bayer and aleve use different ingredients... 

Try to minimize using those muscles for now....? so don't blow dry your hair straight. just wave the dryer around your hair but don't try to use the brush and straighten it.... ?

sleep deprivation makes me cranky. i'm sure it'll get better and the left one will decide that the armpit is not the best place to be 

just keep on massaging and think about how nice and soft it'll be in time.... massaging helps to break up scar tissue which makes your wound hard and stiff.














Jill said:


> ^THANKS SO MUCH....I had a meltdown today..tears and all..LOL....
> weird..Im overtired..didnt sleep at all last night..then blew ouit my hair for an hour which REALLY irritated the boobies..
> My left one is HIGHER and partly in my armpit..I SWEAR>>HEEHEE!It hurts the most.Right one is PERFect
> 
> iM ALLERGIC TO MOTRIN..WHICH sucks BIG TIME..iM RT HANDED TOO


----------



## Beach Bum

mshel said:


> When's her bday? My dd's is the 13th of May...must be close...


 

HERS is MAY 10th..LOL..havent even planned the party yet either...EEEK....!!!!
She wont decide on what to do!This age is TOUGH!


I got my first good nights sleep(Cuz I didnt have to wear the TIGHT AS* BRA!!LOL!)...so today is lookin way better than yesterday..and my hair is clean..heehee!!!!!


----------



## Cal

Holy Crap, they're Gurgling??!??!?! Jill, are you sure that it wasn't eminating from hubby as he was hiding behind the curtains?


----------



## Mick

Cal said:


> Holy Crap, they're Gurgling??!??!?! Jill, are you sure that it wasn't eminating from hubby as he was hiding behind the curtains?


 

jil--so sorry you had a bad day yesterday ...it is completely normal for all you've been through (anesthesia, pain and sleep deprivation)....you will look and feel like a million bucks in a coupla weeks time ....just try to hang in there until then....keep massaging religiously!!!!--the single best thing you can do to get them and keep them soft.... the left baby will fall into position soon, don't worry...


----------



## Bag Fetish

Jill said:


> LOL..IF I posted pics now(all swollen).in a bikini top.U guys would rename me Dolly...HEEHEE....



 I'm sure you'd be hotter then dolly


----------



## Bag Fetish

Jill they will soften over time. Just remember you just has this done, and it takes time for them to settle and to soften up. It could take  from 6months to a yr for them to be100% healed. so dont push yourself or be upset if they arent 100% in a month or so.


----------



## exoticasian

hey, i have a question. do fake boobs bounce like the real ones?


----------



## Beach Bum

LMAO...I wouldnt know,.....ROFLMAO..Nevr had boobs before....
Hmmm.....Ill let ya know once they drop!!LOL!!!


----------



## acegirl

exoticasian said:


> hey, i have a question. do fake boobs bounce like the real ones?


 
LOL, Can't speak for everyone but mine do~


----------



## Swanky

exoticasian said:


> hey, i have a question. do fake boobs bounce like the real ones?


 
I have a question too. . . do you like handbags at all?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have a question too. . . do you like handbags at all?


 
I was wondering the same thing, Swank....


----------



## exoticasian

Ya i do but i wont spend a lot of money on them. Why?


----------



## Beach Bum

Ok kids..................................

Goin bra-less now..ROFL.....per docs orders...........Feel like an extra in FREE WILLY...LOL..OY.....

what a differnece in wardrobe..heehee


----------



## acegirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have a question too. . . do you like handbags at all?


 
ROFLMAO!


----------



## acegirl

exoticasian said:


> Ya i do but i wont spend a lot of money on them. Why?


 
Honestly, if would want alot of great BA info, check out implantinfo.com.  Constant boob talk over there!


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> Ok kids..................................
> 
> Goin bra-less now..ROFL.....per docs orders...........Feel like an extra in FREE WILLY...LOL..OY.....
> 
> what a differnece in wardrobe..heehee


 
Just be careful what you're wearing when bending over.. Gives new meaning to "hangin loose"!


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL..dont have to worry ..they are like freakin TORPEDOES STILL..ROFL.YUCKY


----------



## caitlin1214

Do you feel a difference in gravity when you took off your bra?



Later on . . . . vitamin E oil helps with scars.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have a question too. . . do you like handbags at all?


Speaking of handbags, I have a purse question for Jill...

You said you went to the doctor and also went out to lunch with Jillybean.  What bag did you carry?  I knew it couldn't be your new Rock & Chain because that one is hard to get in and out of.  Did you have to find the bag that weighs the lightest? I'd love to know which bag was the most comfortable and the one you immediately reached for!


----------



## Megs

I am glad to see that this thread adds such great info for all people! I think there are lots of people finding this thread and really learning so much from it... 

And getting new b00bies too!


----------



## caitlin1214

I found this:


Expect to see your breasts positioned high, for them to feel hard, and possibly uneven. This will resolve but can take several weeks or even months to fully settle in position. The muscle and skin have to stretch and this can take time. Sub-glandular implants tend to settle faster than sub-pectoral.
You might hear or feel sloshing or gurgling in your breasts. The tissues are full of fluid post-operatively, part of the body's response to surgery. As the fluid gets resorbed, the sounds will resolve. 
(http://www.breastconsult.com/day-after-breast-augmentation-surgery-2.asp)



Umm......did your plastic surgeon recommend frozen peas at all? 

Your doctor may have given instructions to ice yourself with bags of frozen peas* - follow his instructions. Someone should be around to get those peas for you and tend to your needs for the first 48 hours."


----------



## acegirl

Jill said:


> LOL..dont have to worry ..they are like freakin TORPEDOES STILL..ROFL.YUCKY


 
Reminds you of that lovely post delivery breast engorgement doesn't it?!


----------



## Prada Psycho

acegirl said:


> Reminds you of that lovely post delivery breast engorgement doesn't it?!


 Talk about your double J's!  Dolly Parton looked like Twiggy next to my girls the day the milk maids arrived!


----------



## Beach Bum

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of handbags, I have a purse question for Jill...
> 
> You said you went to the doctor and also went out to lunch with Jillybean. What bag did you carry? I knew it couldn't be your new Rock & Chain because that one is hard to get in and out of. Did you have to find the bag that weighs the lightest? I'd love to know which bag was the most comfortable and the one you immediately reached for!


 

LOL....I actually wore my small gucci britt messenger..Small..liteweight...and no hand carry......Just threw necessities in it


----------



## Swanky

exoticasian said:


> Ya i do but i wont spend a lot of money on them. Why?


 
well, this IS a HANDBAG blog/website.  I looked through all your posts and it seems you're more interested in our breasts than handbags


----------



## Litigatrix

Thanks for this thread everyone.  Haven't had my kids yet, but I have a feeling that after I do (planning to breast feed), I'm going to have to get the lift.  Sigh.

Good luck to everyone going in, and to Jill in your healing process!


----------



## Syntagma

Aww Jill sorry you are feeling bad. It will get better!

I must be a freak or something because 2 days after my surgery I was great, doing work around the house and I never used any pains pills. Although, I was also the woman who was in major labor (8 cm dialated) and didn't know I was in labor!  LOL That was umm interesting.


----------



## B. Jara

exoticasian said:


> hey, i have a question. do fake boobs bounce like the real ones?


 
edit...I won't feed the trolls


----------



## caitlin1214

exoticasian said:


> hey, i have a question. do fake boobs bounce like the real ones?


 

Hello, do we know you?

(I'm just saying that's a rather personal question for someone who doesn't know us that well.)


----------



## Beach Bum

back on topic guys.....

went out last night to my daughters softball game. it was so funny....cuz the few peeps i told i was gettin a BA were there.i proudly walked up to them..introduced my new girls as coco and chanel........rofl..they were lol!!! 
no bra..they were like wow..wish mine were that perky...heeheehee


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> back on topic guys.....
> 
> went out last night to my daughters softball game. it was so funny....cuz the few peeps i told i was gettin a BA were there.i proudly walked up to them..introduced my new girls as coco and chanel........rofl..they were lol!!!
> no bra..they were like wow..wish mine were that perky...heeheehee


THat's awesome!  Too funny girl!  Hmmm...start thinking of some names for mine....right now...they're known as Pan and Cake.


----------



## Beach Bum

^^^^rofl..been there girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ada726

Jill said:


> back on topic guys.....
> 
> went out last night to my daughters softball game. it was so funny....cuz the few peeps i told i was gettin a BA were there.i proudly walked up to them..introduced my new girls as coco and chanel........rofl..they were lol!!!
> no bra..they were like wow..wish mine were that perky...heeheehee


 

I can't breathe from you!! You're a riot! Thanks-Now I will never think of the words Coco and Chanel the same way....


----------



## mshel

I have to share what I think is a funny w/ya.  My husband and I went out to dinner the other night...which we rarely do, so it was a real treat.

We were chatting about the future surgery and I told him that I was thinking recently that I didn't know for certain what 'kind of man he was'.  I knew he was a 'butt-man'...but was that it?!  I said, "I know you're not a boob-man"...and he cut me off....'whoa sister....oh yeah, I'm a boob man!"

I was shocked...all these years and I told him I had no idea!  And he's giving me the look like...well....(Like hello...you have nothing...why would I ever have told YOU that! )  So he proceeds to tell me he's a butt, boob, and hand man! (Hands?!  yep...so I look down at my hands then chest... and we both start laughing and he says...'See how much I've sacraficed for you!"  *******! ...just kidding...it was cute...and funny at the time.


----------



## acegirl

^ Too Funny!   Men are born "boob men" don't let em tell you otherwise! You're DH sounds sweet~


----------



## acegirl

Jill, all joking aside, I'm really glad you've had such a great attitude & are so positive with your recovery.  I know there are those "not so great" moments but keeping your head up & focusing on the final result is what it's all about!


----------



## mshel

^^^YAH...I'm JUST now figuring this out! 

He is sweet.  He's very supportive of my surgery...but really doesn't want me to do it.  In other words, he never suggested it, could care less if I did it, but since I want to, is supporting me.  Yeah.  I've really got a good one.  (Did I mention he allows me to stay home, he helps me clean house, irons his own shirts for golf, helps out w/everything re: the kids, cooks some....oh yeah...he's a keeper!!)  You have to brag on them some...it's so easy to b*tch about them! ha!


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> ^^^YAH...I'm JUST now figuring this out!
> 
> He is sweet. He's very supportive of my surgery...but really doesn't want me to do it. In other words, he never suggested it, could care less if I did it, but since I want to, is supporting me. Yeah. I've really got a good one. (Did I mention he allows me to stay home, he helps me clean house, irons his own shirts for golf, helps out w/everything re: the kids, cooks some....oh yeah...he's a keeper!!) You have to brag on them some...it's so easy to b*tch about them! ha!


 
That sounds familiar!  How I adore my DH when he pulls out the ironing board & goes to ironing his shirts without even looking at me to do it~  He learned a long time ago, ironing ISN'T my thing,lol..  Now, if I could only get him to cook (outside of his spaghettio routine!)


----------



## bubbleliciousis

ROFL!!! that's so funny!!! 

megs and vlad might be interested to know that we are attracting other types of members too. 




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> well, this IS a HANDBAG blog/website.  I looked through all your posts and it seems you're more interested in our breasts than handbags





JILL!!

you are hilarious!! i love your girls' names!!! i'm glad you're feeling better and going out with your girls  for all to admire and listen to =) ... no? no listening? ... oh welll! never mind you just keep on listening to them... i bet they want new clothes to celebrate their arrival too!!!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Acegirl and Mshel, 

this is OT but your DHs sound wonderful. i need to learn how to pick out the good ones. how did both of you know your DHs were keepers?


----------



## mshel

All of her posts are about plastic surgery though...nose jobs, etc. She might have stumbled across this entire site by researching 'asian nose jobs' or something....then stayed for the banter.

Back to what's REALLY important in life....BIG, BIG, GiAgAnTiC ta tas....oh yeah....thaz wha I'm talkin bout...


----------



## mshel

bubbleliciousis said:


> Acegirl and Mshel,
> 
> this is OT but your DHs sound wonderful. i need to learn how to pick out the good ones. how did both of you know your DHs were keepers?


Ironic that you ask that.  He and I were just having this conversation the other day.  I knew he was a good person and had a great moral fiber...was responsible, etc.  But we both talked about how when you're young and in love, you don't really think about the future and what your spouse might or might not bring to the lifelong marital table.  I didn't know he'd be actively involved w/the kids on a daily basis...from diapers to books to baths and so on.  Or that he'd take a partnership role re: OUR home and the duties w/in...that they didn't just belong to me.  He also didn't know that I'd be the kind of mother or wife I am and all that it emcompasses.  You just know that you think you found a good one....and I guess Ms. Bubbly, we both got lucky that all the other great attributes fell into place as well.

I hear stories from my friendsush: ...they all married 'GOOD' guys...but there husbands are 40...and still want to be at the bar 3x a week w/their buddies, don't help w/the kids (outside of  sports activities), are work obsessed...and so on.

I feel VERY, very...VERY blessed and grateful.  Cuz...it's kind of a crapshoot...


----------



## Beach Bum

^lol...YEAH for the good lovin hubbies!!!!

I plan on goin clothes shoppin FRIDAY..very cool.My clothes fit..but the cuts I used to wear arent really good for me now


----------



## mshel

FUN JIll!!  I love a great excuse to buy more clothes!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^oh..and the matching new Chanel bag....ROFL....Cant forget that..heehee


----------



## mshel

Coco and chanel say hello to your new friends...


----------



## acegirl

bubbleliciousis said:


> Acegirl and Mshel,
> 
> this is OT but your DHs sound wonderful. i need to learn how to pick out the good ones. how did both of you know your DHs were keepers?


 
You know, early on we just clicked~ while I didn't know much about him or him knowing me, we just kept rolling.  We had only been dating 3 months when he got promoted & that meant he had to move 3 hours away.  That was the point when I had to make the decision.. I've only known this guy for a few months.  Do I feel this has potential enough to uproot myself & go with him or do I say "Sorry, can't go with you"  Well, obviously, I decided to move with him & we haven't been apart since, 10 years later.  

He is an incredibly self-driven, college educated, good looking, super positive, caring, loving man who adores our kids, tells me every day how much he loves me & how beautiful I am plus says he could never love another woman more in his life, sends me flowers & love "emails" just because.  He always asks if there is anything he can do to make me happier (Lord no!) Gosh, I'd have to say I got LUCKY!  No science behind it.  My advice to any single gal out there is NEVER settle.  When you make yourself number 1, the right types of guys will follow. 

I always tell him he's lucky he's the perfect husband because his mother is another story!


----------



## acegirl

^ Who hoo! Broke 2 thousand posts talkin BOOBIES


----------



## bubbleliciousis

COngrats Acegirl!! 

MORE bobbies talk to another 2,000!!!

mshel and acegirl, 
it's so wonderful to hear both your stories and i'm so happy for both of you that you found wonderful DHs because i have seen and heard many more horror stories that good ones like yours. thanks for sharing....


----------



## caitlin1214

I remember when I was in the waiting room for a pre-op consultation.

(In Mass General, three plastic surgeons share the same waiting room. It's interesting to look at people and try to guess what they want done.)


Anyway, I overheard a woman talking to the receptionist and she said, "He's paying for them."


Well, my parents and I discussed that statement on the car ride home. Did it mean he wants her to get them so he's paying for them or does it mean that this is something she's been wanting for a long time, and he's supporting her and financing the surgery.


----------



## BagAngel

Just checking in to see how you're doing Jill, glad you feeling better, great sense of humour as usual, Coco & Chanel   & good for you going shopping for whole new wardrobe :greengrin:


----------



## Beach Bum

^thanks sweetie!!!

I actually went out today an bought a few things.The gals in my boutique were LOVIN my new girls..LOL....I got 2 sexy tops..OMG..so cute on..No bra...LMAO.
Feels great after shoppin!


----------



## acegirl

So Jill, how is PHH liking the change & is your daughter doing better?


----------



## BagAngel

Jill said:


> ^thanks sweetie!!!
> 
> I actually went out today an bought a few things.The gals in my boutique were LOVIN my new girls..LOL....I got 2 sexy tops..OMG..so cute on..No bra...LMAO.
> Feels great after shoppin!


Sounds good Jill, maybe I will have that surgery after all says she quivering in her boots LOL


----------



## Litigatrix

Jill said:


> ^thanks sweetie!!!
> 
> I actually went out today an bought a few things.The gals in my boutique were LOVIN my new girls..LOL....I got 2 sexy tops..OMG..so cute on..No bra...LMAO.
> Feels great after shoppin!



oh, that must be fantastic!  I have threatened to have my real ones removed and replaced with fake so I can do the braless thing.  I feel like it must give you so much more freedom to wear certain types of clothes, NWIM?


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL!I have never had anything up top..I walked in to a boutique today.
Been shoppin there for 10 years..the manager looked at me and was like WOW...I have never seen u look so amazing..It really made my day.They all ran around lookin for sexy tops..heehee..I didnt have to say a word!it was fun!
PS-daughter is calming down..at least she stopped callin the girls ugly monsters now..ROFL


----------



## Megs

Reading this thread has had me laughing so much!!!! 

Coco and Chanel are perfect names for your two new girls. Mschel, I was laughing so hard at your convo with your hubby! 

I must admit, I would love to go bra-less. Technically nothing is holding me back, other than the fact that it will not look good!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

i'm glad the daughter is calming down =) that's not nice to call coco chanel such names!!!! 

Wooo the shoppin sounds like fun!! oh how i would love to go  braless in tiny halter tops!!! (*MEGS*: i totally hear you!! there is nothing for me to be concerned about sagging!!)

i think u have a huge project coming your way though... the daughter's bday party!!  you can wear your sexy top and show off coco chanel =) 





Jill said:


> ^LOL!I have never had anything up top..I walked in to a boutique today.
> Been shoppin there for 10 years..the manager looked at me and was like WOW...I have never seen u look so amazing..It really made my day.They all ran around lookin for sexy tops..heehee..I didnt have to say a word!it was fun!
> PS-daughter is calming down..at least she stopped callin the girls ugly monsters now..ROFL


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL!i just planned her bday party yesterday( a week later than I normally have it so I can be more healed!!)
Ill be dead..LOL...13 kids going by limo to dave and busters for dinner and games....followed by ALL of them sleepin over(got a chocolate fountain too for the party!!)...feel my pain then!!!HAHA!Doin it the 19th.....
got lots to do and I still cant move my arms good..
I actually was up all night cuz i pulled some muscles tryin on clothes..how sad is that!!!!Coco and Chanel are bound up tight right now cuz they r killin me..hehe


----------



## bubbleliciousis

WOW.... at least they will be at dave abn busters getting entertained!! 

but CHOCOLATE FOUNTAIN!?!? i love those but Kids + chocoalte fountains makes me VERY worried.... all i'd think of is my carpet and sofa!! 

what color is your carpet and sofa Jill???

get some rest if you can, i can totally see how trying on clothes might pull some muscles... maybe u should stick to bag shopping for now ..... that won't pull any muscles.... 

erm she didn't tell her friends about coco and chanel i hope?? i hope they don't giggle giggle giggle and ask to touch and see... the giggling would drive me nuts.....LOL u know kids....


----------



## Beach Bum

lol....she is too mortified to talk about the girls...^.....


----------



## mshel

Megs said:


> Reading this thread has had me laughing so much!!!!
> 
> Coco and Chanel are perfect names for your two new girls. Mschel, I was laughing so hard at your convo with your hubby!
> 
> I must admit, I would love to go bra-less. Technically nothing is holding me back, other than the fact that it will not look good!


 
If it makes you feel any better, I have serious doubts I'll be able to go braless after my ba.  You'll have to check previous posts as to why...


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I have serious doubts I'll be able to go braless after my ba. You'll have to check previous posts as to why...


 
Sure you can! Nipple petals are GREAT


----------



## Beach Bum

^lol..i was gonna ask you guys what u used..ROFL...............(where do u get them>??)


----------



## mshel

acegirl said:


> Sure you can! Nipple petals are GREAT


:shame:You have too good a memory ace woman!;0


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> :shame:You have too good a memory ace woman!;0


 
LOL, sorry, didn't mean to throw that out there like that!


----------



## mshel

Oh please...I'm acting wounded....it's all good!


----------



## acegirl

mshel said:


> Oh please...I'm acting wounded....it's all good!


 
Oh, I know you're such a good sport! he he..


----------



## mshel

Hey jill (and others).  Don't judge me on this next post, ok?! ha!

But someone mentioned to me that Fredericks had cute tops and I immediately probably scrunched my nose in snobby, I'm way above Fredericks disgust!

But...I checked it out anyway...and I have to eat crow.  There really are some cute, non-slutty, tops there!  I was very surprised.  You'll have to check them out...  (there's the slutty too...don't get me wrong..

http://www.fredericks.com/product.a...y2002&category_name=New-Tops&product_id=70881
I thought this white one was cute...


----------



## acegirl

I know what you mean   Fredricks has came a long way from what they used to be.  They are really trying get into the "Victorias Secret" league, KWIM?

It's like comparing Playboy & Hustler.  Essentially the same thing but 1 has a better connotation to it.


----------



## Beach Bum

^THANKS..Goin to look now.......!
PS-I did spend a fortune in Victorias Secret this week too..ROFL...I must say the nighties look a whole lot better with the new acquisitions..heehee


----------



## Beach Bum

Hmm.they have a cute strapless bandeau bra..i need one of those..hehehe!!


----------



## mshel

I looked through the site again after posting and was nearing posters remorse.  I saw the bandeau as well...thought that was cute...but only about 4 tops total I liked.

There's a LOT of keyhole necks!  Lots of skin...
Ace...I think maybe they're still closer to hustler than playboy!  (good analagy!)


----------



## Beach Bum

there is a cute lavendar vneck babydoll top too......lol...i like.I bought so many tops online today...im so stircrazy,Cant drive,home bored..


----------



## mshel

What do you gals think the best swim top to diminish the breasts are?
I'm obviously picking the wrong time to get mine done, but If I wait, we'll spend the money on something else.  I know I'll need something to hide all that upper pole fullness and that might last the entirety of the summer.

Would an athletic top that life guards wear work?  I know I can't wear them at all now...I look like a 12 yr. old boy...

Throw some suggestions my way...


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> there is a cute lavendar vneck babydoll top too......lol...i like.I bought so many tops online today...im so stircrazy,Cant drive,home bored..


 

Was it lacey w/ a tie in the back?  If so...that's one of the 4 I liked as well...

There was kind of a 'nautical' one as well....white w/navy stripes and it was straight across the chest...kind of cute.  It's not my personal style to wear anything too low or revealing.


----------



## Beach Bum

I put on the 6 new bikinis I bought for ARuba.They look OK still.(actually they look WAY BETTER!LOL!).once i took all the pads out of them..I bulge a tad on the side..But my implants havent dropped yet(LITERALLY..half of one is in my pit!LOL!)
I use triangle shaped halter tops for bikinis


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> there is a cute lavendar vneck babydoll top too......lol...i like.I bought so many tops online today...im so stircrazy,*Cant drive,home bored*..


 

Welll....I'll be over in a minute...


----------



## mshel

http://www.mentor4me.com/breast-implant-before-after/before-after-details.aspx?PreOpCupSize=A&PostOpCupSize=C&page=17&id=1077


 Hey my friends. THis gal is pretty much what I look like now (except I can't see close enough to check out her nipples  man..i"m a nerd)  anywho...She's my wt., my ht. my pre size...and exactly what I want to look like size wise afterwards!

thought I'd share...cuz...it's fun and I doubt I'll be posting pics of myself on here! ha!


----------



## Beach Bum

Thats about my size too except I only got 300 cc's(i HAD slightly bigger boobs in the pre shot)


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> Thats about my size too except I only got 300 cc's(*i HAD slightly bigger boobs in the pre* shot)


 What?!  Slightly bigger than concave?!   How could that be?!


----------



## Beach Bum

^roflmao...............................


----------



## Jayne1

mshel said:


> http://www.mentor4me.com/breast-implant-before-after/before-after-details.aspx?PreOpCupSize=A&PostOpCupSize=C&page=17&id=1077


^^ There's some weird photoshop going on in the _before _picture...  

Jill... you can't drive BUT you can try on clothes?  What's the difference in arm movement that allows you to do one, but not the other?

You guys are making cosmetic surgery sound fun and exciting!


----------



## mshel

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ *There's some weird photoshop going on in the before picture...  *You think?  really?  I wouldn't think so...but, what do i know!
> 
> Jill... you can't drive BUT you can try on clothes? What's the difference in arm movement that allows you to do one, but not the other?
> 
> *You guys are making cosmetic surgery sound fun and exciting!*


 
 Too funny!


----------



## Beach Bum

I have people help me get dressed..LOL..Driving is dangerous because of the muscle spasm..Cant lift my arms too well..When I do...Im dying..UGH.Im hurtin BAD today from yesterdays shoppin..heehee.....The price we pay for clothes.
Tomorrow Doulos and i go to SAKS...MU HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!
(PS-In my boredom I ordered a pink chanel expandable bag anf chanel flipflops..AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Shoppin therapy RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## caitlin1214

Don't strain yourself, Jill. 

I'm glad you're really enjoying your new "acquirements," though!


----------



## Jayne1

*mshel*... I can see the photoshop in the 'before' picture.  It's really obvious, meaning badly done. They kind of cut around her left side (our right)... don't know why, perhaps to make her look worse, so the 'after' looks really fabulous?


----------



## acegirl

Jayne1 said:


> *mshel*... I can see the photoshop in the 'before' picture. It's really obvious, meaning badly done. They kind of cut around her left side (our right)... don't know why, perhaps to make her look worse, so the 'after' looks really fabulous?


 
I see what you mean but I don't think it was photoshopped, she was really just that flat! The angle it was taken throws it off a little~


----------



## Sunshine

I would love to have breasts like these...they are beautiful!!!


----------



## mshel

aaah....yes, me too.  although they're a bit too big for my frame, they are so prettty.

I really like mentor's site the best for before/after pics.  Dr.s sites typically take the after too soon for a true glimpse of how they'll end up.

Jill...did you have any more down feelings after that 4th day?  YOu doing ok emotionally as well as physically?


----------



## Beach Bum

Im good..Just waitin for them to soften up.They hurt like a bugger and are super tight at first.Other than lack of sleep.Im doin great..thanks fer askin.!!!


----------



## Swanky

^^thank you!  That's what mine look like now. . . w/o the tan! LOL!
I'm actually glad you said that, mine truly look like that and I'm thinking they look a little low?

Jill, I agree about a photo diary, take a photo every few days, you'll be AMAZED in a few months, VERY good to do


----------



## Beach Bum

Thanks Swanky..I am doin photos ...LOL..Ive sEen a difference already...IT HELPS TO SEE IT!


----------



## Bag Fetish

not full enough on the upper pole fullness for me. and she looks like she could hold a pencil ..
Overall they are a nice shpae, just need more fullness up top.





Sunshine said:


> I would love to have breasts like these...they are beautiful!!!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

mshel said:


> Hey jill (and others).  Don't judge me on this next post, ok?! ha!
> 
> But someone mentioned to me that Fredericks had cute tops and I immediately probably scrunched my nose in snobby, I'm way above Fredericks disgust!
> 
> But...I checked it out anyway...and I have to eat crow.  *There really are some cute, non-slutty, tops there!  I was very surprised.  You'll have to check them out...  (there's the slutty too...don't get me wrong..*
> 
> http://www.fredericks.com/product.a...y2002&category_name=New-Tops&product_id=70881
> I thought this white one was cute...





What's wrong with slutty??? 

in my case, the problem with slutty is that you need sizeable boobs to carry it off!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sunshine said:


> I would love to have breasts like these...they are beautiful!!!


 
 GOOD LORD! Those puppies will be down to her KNEES by the time she hits 45-50!!


----------



## acegirl

Can I just say this is the funniest & most enjoyable thread ever??!!  Oh, & informational too of course


----------



## Jayne1

Sunshine said:


> I would love to have breasts like these...they are beautiful!!!


I agree!  They are _perfect_... and they look absolutely natural, which is a good thing.  Are these fake?


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ yes they are fake.


----------



## B. Jara

Sunshine said:


> I would love to have breasts like these...they are beautiful!!!


 
They look like how a natural breast would look.


----------



## B. Jara

Prada Psycho said:


> GOOD LORD! Those puppies will be down to her KNEES by the time she hits 45-50!!


 

Not necessarily.   

When a woman who has a BA isn't super flat to begin with, it's really hard (if she would even want that look) to achieve the "perky teenage" breasts.  

If larger breasts are always supported, BA or no, they shouldn't sag.  It's the larger breasted women that go braless that put gravity against them.


----------



## BeBeStyle

bubbleliciousis said:


> What's wrong with slutty???


----------



## Prada Psycho

B. Jara said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> If larger breasts are always supported, BA or no, they shouldn't sag. It's the larger breasted women that go braless that put gravity against them.


 
I've been a large C since I was in junior high school. I've always worn good supportive bras, NEVER EVER gone braless. I'm 51 with one child to my name and two saggy girls to show for it. 

Or as the saying goes:  "The bigger they are, the harder they fall."


----------



## Swanky

^ITA!!!

I have always had big BBs and have ALWAYS worn a ton of support. . . you can't help genetics.


----------



## Jayne1

Prada Psycho said:


> I've been a large C since I was in junior high school. I've always worn good supportive bras, NEVER EVER gone braless. I'm 51 with one child to my name and two saggy girls to show for it.


I hear ya, *Prada Psycho*. And I can fully relate!


----------



## Jayne1

Sunshine said:


>


^^ If surgeons can make the _perfect, gorgeous, natural_ shape breast, such as this one, why do they make stuck-on grapefruit breasts too?


----------



## Swanky

some girls actually request that bolted on look


----------



## caitlin1214

That's mostly porn stars and strippers, though, right? 


It's odd, because women get implants like that thinking guys would like that. And, okay, some guys do. But a lot of guys like natural breasts that actually more (or natural looking implants), not those hard, rock-like cantaloupe things.


----------



## Swanky

no not necessarily. . . just personal preference I guess{?}
There's a BUNCH of forums out there just like tPF but for cosmetic surgeries and there's always a bunch of posts about how "normal" girls want that look, they just like it I guess.


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't understand why . . . it doesn't look natural. 

(I'm not judging, I'm just saying.)


----------



## Beach Bum

Ok..went shoppin but had to stop early..I was in too much pain..LOL
BUT i got 4 of the CUTEST tops and a strapless Juicy tshirt dress in cobalt blue..OMG...LOVES(Did I mention the 2 pairs of DIOr shoes...My feet felt left out..rofl!)
The"girls" r lookin SO much better ONE WEEK POST-OP!They are droppin nicley(FINALLY!LOL!)...


----------



## Claudia

omg   Dave & _BUST_ers?    So we see a theme here?
     tit-tat-tee!!!!!!


Jill, as someone who has had it done a few times, i promise you, they will be soft and gorgeous...............its much better to be very very big at first because when the swelling goes down, you will still retain a nice full size.............. don't put a damper on your happiness by worrying...............all will be wonderful


Claudia
proud namer of the girls


PS are you sure they're not gurgling "pink is for girls,,and we are your new baby girls,,so get your new pink Expandable already, mommy!   ........gurgle goo"   ?


----------



## B. Jara

Prada Psycho said:


> I've been a large C since I was in junior high school. I've always worn good supportive bras, NEVER EVER gone braless. I'm 51 with one child to my name and two saggy girls to show for it.
> 
> Or as the saying goes: "The bigger they are, the harder they fall."


 
OK, fair enough.    Let me phrase my point another way.  A woman that has had a breast augmentation, with no subsequent children afterwards, if the _proper support_ is always worn, the augmented breast should not sag much over the years.  My original comment was referring to the thought that the particular pictured woman's breasts would be to her knees by the time she was 45-50.  

IMO, if a woman augments her breasts, she owes it to herself to make sure that sufficient support is worn.  More often than not, women are not wearing a properly fitted bra and don't even know it.


----------



## Swanky

guess I'll be kicking my boobs in 20 years then!


----------



## Beach Bum

^boob Ball Anyone??????????????????????

Rofl!!!!!

Jokin~!!!!!


----------



## caliprincess

^^^omg that's hilarious.  I was totally picturing that in my head.  Jill I'm glad to hear that you're doing well.  I'll need to ask you for advice when I get mine done this fall!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

hey Jill, 
glad to hear the girls are doing well!! 

Woooo that juicy dress sounds good!! Erm are u overstretching ur muscles trying on clothes!?!? i love juicy!! show pics!! 

*SWANKY:* We'll provide all the support we can, literally and figuratively... MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL!^
Ill post pics of new clothes today..Im gonna go get more today..heehee...


----------



## bubbleliciousis

^ JILL GIRL!! YOU gotta cut down on the shopping it's TOO MUCH for your girls!!! I really think it's just too much of a risk factor to have them bouncing around from store to store!!!  It's really in your best interest.... you just gotta stay in bed ....

ROFL!!!  MUHAHAHA

hey have they tried to develop a relationship with your SAs and gurgled to them?


----------



## Beach Bum

^My girls have FINALLY stopped talkin..ROFL....(THANK GOD!)..I dont think Im gonna shop today..I think Im just gonna trust my SA at SAKS to ring me up stuff thru F and F discount..LOL..Im hurtin today.
U guys gotta see this blue juicy dress..I may live in it..hehehe


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Awww they sounded so cute gurgling... LOL!! 

Wooo i love it when the SA sends stuff over, it's kind of like christmas and you don't know what's in the box =)  

I can't wait to see your juicy dress! i love juicy!! although i'd look better in those tracksuits and dresses if i could grow more boobs!! =P they are so comfy and cute!! 

try to take it easy today and get PHH to run around for you =)  hope that will help with the pain...


----------



## mshel

Post a pic of the juicy dress here...I love how it sounds....can't wait to see it.


----------



## mshel

Wasn't going to share this...but I can't resist a blatant cry for sympathy since no one knows I was even thinking of it, and don't want to burden my dh.

Before I pout...the reality is 'who cares' and 'all is good'...but now allow me some 'it's my party and I'll cry if I want to' time...

I don't think I'm going to get to have my ba now. Husband told me yesterday that the money we thougth we were going to get doesn't look like it's going to happen. I can't justify taking out a loan for me to get boobies. I would never 'ask' for that. We don't have an excessive amount of money to spend on luxury stuff...you know.

sigh...totally feeling sorry for myself! I've known for a few days and have tried just not to think about it, but  couldn't hold out from my pity party any longer.

So, here I go...Please allow me this...
ush:   :   :wondering  :cry:


----------



## mshel

And now...back to reality...Life is good!

Thanks for letting me pout and whine!!


----------



## Beach Bum

HEY!!You'll get them eventually!Everything happens for a reason...I waited 5 years...LOL....u can wait it out..Im sure itll work out eventually..WHo knows..By the time u get them..Maybe theyll have even better ones!!(JELLO BOOBS??)JOKIN...**watch em wiggle..see em jiggle.....**HAHA!Couldnt resist a joke to make ya smile!!!!!!!!


----------



## mshel

You did make me smile...
I feel the need to nickname you 'squirrel jam' for some reason!  You're silly and squirrely and I love it. 

Girl...in 5 years...I may not be allowed out in public w/a bathing suit on.


----------



## Beach Bum

ROFL...Squirrel Jam????OMG...HEEHEEHEEHEEHEE.....................


----------



## mshel

You remember the rock group "pearl jam', yes?  You're 'Squirrel Jam'!


----------



## Cristina

Okay, so I am just joining this thread because I have my first consultation for BA surgery this coming Thursday!  I am nervous and excited at the same time.  I am seeing someone recommended to me by my mom.  The doctor did two BA surgeries for two of my mom's friends, and recently did a reduction for a friend of mine from high school.

My appointment is Thursday at 1:30 p.m. - I have been obsessively reading at http://www.implantinfo.com and http://www.breastimplants411.com to get as much information as possible and look at photos to see how "big" I'd like to go.

One question I have for those of you who had the surgery is - how many consultations did you go to before you found the right doctor?  How did you know your PS was right for you?  Also, did you bring anyone with you to the consultations?


----------



## mshel

Haven't had one, but can still answer some q's.

I had 3 scheduled, but after my 2nd consult, I just felt completely confident w/the dr.  I loved his staff, he was referred in implantinfo. and all his feedback was great.  It just felt right.  I just knew.

I didn't bring anyone, but that's my personality...I didn't feel like I needed anyone.  Didn't want to ask my dh to take off work for all the consults.  He would have (or will someday) go to the pre op consult, however.  

I felt like I didn't want opinions of friends swaying me one way or another, and that I just needed to really make my own decision.  But...I also go to dinner and movies by myself...ha!  So maybe I'm anti social!!! ???? 

CONGRATS to you....very awesome....and welcome to 'the club'!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I totally agree with Jill. In time it will come around. Kepp up the hope and it will happen, itso nly a delay..

{{hugs}}





mshel said:


> Wasn't going to share this...but I can't resist a blatant cry for sympathy since no one knows I was even thinking of it, and don't want to burden my dh.
> 
> Before I pout...the reality is 'who cares' and 'all is good'...but now allow me some 'it's my party and I'll cry if I want to' time...
> 
> I don't think I'm going to get to have my ba now. Husband told me yesterday that the money we thougth we were going to get doesn't look like it's going to happen. I can't justify taking out a loan for me to get boobies. I would never 'ask' for that. We don't have an excessive amount of money to spend on luxury stuff...you know.
> 
> sigh...totally feeling sorry for myself! I've known for a few days and have tried just not to think about it, but  couldn't hold out from my pity party any longer.
> 
> So, here I go...Please allow me this...
> ush:   :   :wondering  :cry:


----------



## Cristina

mshel - Thanks for your input  I am also a "loner" type, I enjoy doing things by myself, especially shopping  

I am going to see how the first consult goes on Thursday, then go from there.  I'm thinking I should schedule one more, just so I can have someone to compare this doctor to.  But, if it feels right - argh, this is a bit confusing.  Do the doctors usually have "look books" with before and after photos in them?  How far in advance can you go to a consult before scheduling the surgery?  I don't want to undergo the procedure until August, after my vacation.  I'm going diving and fishing in the Keys, and the last thing I need is to be recovering from major surgery!

BF is paying for the surgery :shame:  He has offered to come with me to the consults, but I told him that it's up to him, that I think I could handle it alone.  Of course, if he can take off work and wants to come, I'm all for it.  I definitely agree with you on making your own decision - my family is going to be none too thrilled.  The only person I have told is my mom and she is concerned about the recovery and the fact that it's done under general anesthesia.  But the decision is mine, and I'm looking forward to choosing a doctor and following through with everything  Even if it is a bit nerve racking!



mshel said:


> Haven't had one, but can still answer some q's.
> 
> I had 3 scheduled, but after my 2nd consult, I just felt completely confident w/the dr. I loved his staff, he was referred in implantinfo. and all his feedback was great. It just felt right. I just knew.
> 
> I didn't bring anyone, but that's my personality...I didn't feel like I needed anyone. Didn't want to ask my dh to take off work for all the consults. He would have (or will someday) go to the pre op consult, however.
> 
> I felt like I didn't want opinions of friends swaying me one way or another, and that I just needed to really make my own decision. But...I also go to dinner and movies by myself...ha! So maybe I'm anti social!!! ????
> 
> CONGRATS to you....very awesome....and welcome to 'the club'!!


----------



## mshel

Thanks *Bag Fetish...*hugs back at ya. 

*christina*...I forgot to mention, that if you go to this doc and you have a wonderful feeling about him, the fact that your mom and her friends reccommend him, go a long way in my book.  I'll listen to recs. any time before just the 'crap shoot' visit....and then even more so if YOU feel great while speaking to him.  
However, having said that, it is nice to go to at least one more as they can tell you diff. things.
Another reason why I really loved mine, is that he is all about the patient and wants us to contact him for anything, they use the pain patch which is so helpful in recovery.  All things like that add up to a better overall experience, imho.


----------



## mshel

Christina...we must have posted at the same time.  I just have to comment...
I'm ALL ABOUT shopping by myself!!  Too funny....


----------



## Cristina

mshel said:


> Christina...we must have posted at the same time. I just have to comment...
> I'm ALL ABOUT shopping by myself!! Too funny....


 
I don't think there's anything better than hitting the mall by myself on a lazy Sunday.  I get frozen yogurt and hit every store that _I_ want to, and take my sweet ass time looking at what _I_ want to and doing what _I_ want to do   Usually when I shop with other people, I rarely buy anything!


----------



## acegirl

Hey M, sorry to hear about the loss of your would be boobies~  hang in there, boobie day will come soon!

Oh yea, I went to only one cosult, I liked the PS & he was the only one in my area that could give me the implants I wanted.  Hey, if the implant company personally chose him, I knew he had to be good!  I went by myself & was fine with that..

I'm a loner shopper too.. If I have someone with me, I just halfheartedly browse...I just can't get into it unless I'm by myself.


----------



## Beach Bum

Cristina...LOL..If it makes ya feel better...I JUST told my family(parents)that i got them done..hehe...


----------



## mshel

ack...I gave you a big reply and lost it all.

Anyway, in a nutshell...

I like shopping by myself cuz I can spend 2 hours in or 5 minutes...depending on my mood...guess I'm selfish! 

I've told my mil...just in case we needed some childcare help.  My parents...ummm...no.  I have aquaintances that told everyone and we all copped feels afterwards...and that was great (for them) but I'm hoping most won't even notice I did it...or can't put their finger on it.  But if someone asks... no biggie...I might even pop them out if they say please.  That's why this thread has been so nice for me as I can talk about it.


And thanks ACE!!!


----------



## mshel

C-  I've heard a lot of good things about Twilight anesthesia...could ask if the dr. has that as an option.


----------



## bubbleliciousis

OH Mshel, 

so sorry to hear that!! what a disappointment it must be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but you'll be able to get them soon, not getting them now doesn't mean you won't get there forever ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





don't give up, the boobies will come out soon for you =) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*hugs hugs hugs*

i'm so late in reading ur post cos i've been battling sleep problems AND i was a smart ass and tried to go to this dance class. i din get enough sleep and i had lunch before class and then we did handstand type stuff and i was ready to puke and felt sick and i'm finally back on tpf for a few minutes before crawling back to bed. at least we just eliminated the sleep problem temporarily! 

hope you're feeling better





mshel said:


> Wasn't going to share this...but I can't resist a blatant cry for sympathy since no one knows I was even thinking of it, and don't want to burden my dh.
> 
> Before I pout...the reality is 'who cares' and 'all is good'...but now allow me some 'it's my party and I'll cry if I want to' time...
> 
> I don't think I'm going to get to have my ba now. Husband told me yesterday that the money we thougth we were going to get doesn't look like it's going to happen. I can't justify taking out a loan for me to get boobies. I would never 'ask' for that. We don't have an excessive amount of money to spend on luxury stuff...you know.
> 
> sigh...totally feeling sorry for myself! I've known for a few days and have tried just not to think about it, but  couldn't hold out from my pity party any longer.
> 
> So, here I go...Please allow me this...


----------



## Cristina

mshel said:


> C- I've heard a lot of good things about Twilight anesthesia...could ask if the dr. has that as an option.


 
Good point.  When I go on Thursday I'll see what my options are.  I know that complications from GA are rare, I'm just nervous about going under ush: I'm sure it will be fine.  BF has said he'll take extra special care of me after the surgery  

*Jill* - What did your parents say when you told them?  I am not going to talk to my mom about it much, even though she and I are very close.  She was all for it at first, but lately if I mention it her attitude is very negative and it's becoming a downer for me.  My dad is pretty conservative and would probably freak out on me for a while, then get over it.  My stepmom actually had hers done years ago before they met, but later had them removed.

Once I choose a PS, the hard part will be waiting the whole three months before I can actually undergo the surgery.  But I refuse to be miserable in recovery over the summer.  I'm also concerned about scars - for those who have had them done, where was your incision, and do you still have a scar?  Did you experience any scar tissue buildup (I think it's called capsular contracture)?  Does massaging the breasts really help with that?  I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Beach Bum

^cristina..I scar easy....and already mine are healed nicely.dont worry about it!
WHen I told my parents..My dad laughed hysterically..he thought it was quite funny..LOL..
My mom was hesitant at first..but when I told her of the surgery experience...she was fine with it.
I have no regrets.....
PS- I just went shopping and bought like 20 new tops..ROFL..THIS IS SO MUCH FUN!!!!!!!!!they looked so good on!!HEEHEEE!!!!


----------



## neodamonkey

Jill be carful buying so many tops right now!  I know you said you just got them done so they are not going to be the same this week as they will be in 2 weeks or 2 months.

I did the same thing and bought all these cute tops for going out, cami type things, and they looked awsome on when my boobs were new.  But then not too much later I couldn't even fit in them  .  They changed sooo much, in a good way though.


----------



## Syntagma

Oh Mshel, so sorry you aren't able to get the girls just yet but they will come in time!!


----------



## Beach Bum

Jills update....LOL!

So..I finally drove today..can I say........................OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LMAO!
OMG...the motion of turning a wheel is quite the pain..heehee.BUT I had to go renew my drivers license.
One boob has dropped more than the other...But they already look 100% better than last week.


----------



## mshel

Thanks *Crystal*!!

*Jill, *I read in your thread about a possible move that your dd is a gifted student.

Ok...so we've already covered her earlier behavior/comments and chalked it up to teen hormones, etc. 

But after reading about her giftedness, I thought of this thread....as I'm sure you already know, since you live with one  , gifted students are much more aware...or have a heightened sense about issues.  They find themselves very involved mentally and emotionally; are into the why and how details; they draw inferences easily (so I'm sure she was thinking very much into your well-being during surgery, after, future, etc.); and they also often have a very vivid imagination.

I could go on forever...but like I said...you live w/her! ha...so you know all this. But, sometimes as parents, knowing this and remembering it with our little charges are two diff. things (at least for me anyway! )

ANywho...like I said...read that thread and just kind of had an 'aha moment'...and now her reaction doesn't seem so 'hormonal'...if you kwim?


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Well i wouldn't worry about one boob dropping more than the other, I'm sure they'll renew your license all the same right? they don't measure your boobs.... 

Sorry, i'm cranky. I haven't had enough sleep again ... 




Jill said:


> Jills update....LOL!
> 
> So..I finally drove today..can I say........................OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LMAO!
> OMG...the motion of turning a wheel is quite the pain..heehee.BUT I had to go renew my drivers license.
> One boob has dropped more than the other...But they already look 100% better than last week.


----------



## mshel

Maybe the guy was so distracted by your headlights (pun intended) that he didn't notice if you had difficulty turning.
Laughing at my own joke now. Not that funny though. I need coffee and Bubbles (may I call you bubbles?) is cranky because she didn't sleep again.
Bubbles...What are we going to do about this?!

Jill...glad you were out driving...be careful!!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

HAAaaa i thought that was funny too!!!  (Of course you can call me bubbles!) 

I think Jill should try to cause as much chaos on the roads as possible 

I feel silly laughing at my own jokes and sometimes, like with the post before this, it feels ok...  Gahahaha  

MShel Have you gotten your coffee??  I need my caffeine in the mornings... well that's on the days i get sleep ....  

I don't know what we're going to do with me...  maybe tie me up and throw me into bergdorf's warehouse until they find me??  or Jill's closet will be fine too, that's like mini bergdorf! 





mshel said:


> Maybe the guy was so distracted by your headlights (pun intended) that he didn't notice if you had difficulty turning.
> Laughing at my own joke now. Not that funny though. I need coffee and Bubbles (may I call you bubbles?) is cranky because she didn't sleep again.
> Bubbles...What are we going to do about this?!
> 
> Jill...glad you were out driving...be careful!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^OMFG...Im cryin laughing after readin all these comments..HAHAHAHHAHA!

Thanks so much about the input with my DD...she is a very overly aware kid..U r right!LOL!.....I havent even told her about the possible move yet.THAT will NOT go over very well...LOL

MY new DL pic came out cute...(Kinda deer in headlights..LOL)but no boobs in pic..heehee..Head shot only

What sucks is that I cant wear a teeshirt...a tighter fit at all..Cuz one boob is THAT much higher...LOL..Loose babydoll tops r in here!!HEHE!
I think I spent over 3000 on new tops..OUTTA CONTROL!!!!..BUT enjoying it


----------



## Beach Bum

PS-Jill is on cup #3 of coffee!HEHE!!!!

AND last night was the first whole nights sleep I got since surgery...lol....off all painkillers too..not too shabby....


----------



## mshel

Dear God,
When I grow up I want to be just like Jill.  In the meantime, I would settle for setting up camp in her closet.
Love,
Mshel


Having my coffee now...but humor doesn't seem to have improved...


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Dear God, 

Please let me tag onto MShel's prayer request. I'd be a happy camper in Jill's closet, just not as an insect or creepy crawly.... 

Bubbles


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Jill said:


> PS-Jill is on cup #3 of coffee!HEHE!!!!
> 
> AND last night was the first whole nights sleep I got since surgery...lol....off all painkillers too..not too shabby....




you're doing well Jill =) 

A good night's rest 
- painkillers (although painkillers are good) 
+ 3 fresh cups of coffee 
+ 20 new tops 
+ Bouncing Boobies
+ Regained ability to drive
*= GOOOD SPIRITS!!! & MOOORE SHOPPING!!
*

PS: i think we need to add OMFG into the abbreviations directory, i don't think i've seen anyone else use it... someone might read that and have difficulty deciphering it.....

^is that funny, i thought it was! Hehehehhee


----------



## mshel

bubbleliciousis said:


> you're doing well Jill =)
> 
> A good night's rest
> - painkillers (although painkillers are good)
> + 3 fresh cups of coffee
> + 20 new tops
> + Bouncing Boobies
> + Regained ability to drive
> *= GOOOD SPIRITS!!! & MOOORE SHOPPING!!*
> 
> 
> PS: i think we need to add OMFG into the abbreviations directory, i don't think i've seen anyone else use it... someone might read that and have difficulty deciphering it.....
> 
> ^is that funny, i thought it was! Hehehehhee


 
the 12 days of christmas song is running through my head while reading this...


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> ^OMFG...Im cryin laughing after readin all these comments..HAHAHAHHAHA!
> 
> Thanks so much about the input with my DD...she is a very overly aware kid..U r right!LOL!.....I havent even told her about the possible move yet.THAT will NOT go over very well...LOL
> 
> MY new DL pic came out cute...(Kinda deer in headlights..LOL)but no boobs in pic..heehee..Head shot only
> 
> What sucks is that I cant wear a teeshirt...a tighter fit at all..Cuz one boob is THAT much higher...LOL..Loose babydoll tops r in here!!HEHE!
> I think I spent over 3000 on new tops..OUTTA CONTROL!!!!..BUT enjoying it


 
That would kill me.  My entire wardrobe (mostly) is fitted t shirts...long sleeve in the winter and short in the summer. Damn I'm exciting.


----------



## Beach Bum

LMAO..OMG..u guys have me fallin over laughing all mornin..heehee

whats funny is that since yesterday..One boob has dropped more..Im almost even now.Im wearing 2 fitted tank tops with a mini skirt..NO BRA...I did use those nipple bandaids though..They help to prevent them lookin like headlights..ROFL..They r  a dear help to my new wardrobe...HAHA!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

^ One boob has dropped THAT MUCH?? Do we need to call the paramedics or something?? that sounds like ALOT! sounds like there is more to drop? 


wooo the outfit sounds hot girl! Go for it =) take a pic for us =)


*MSHEL*: that sounds like my wardrobe too. expect mine is even less exciting. it's relaly just all long sleeve fitted Ts... all year round... i have spaghetti tank tops for summer when it's unbearable.... and black pants are my fav.... and you know what the tragic part is? i have PERFECTLY BEAUTIFUL CLOTHES in my CLOSET!!!  because everytime i've worn one of my beautiful pieces, disaster strikes... i spill something, i pull the fabric etc. now i'm so worried when i wear one of those pieces. it's just less fuss free and easier to wear the long sleeve fitted Ts from James Perse, Juicy and Gap ... SAD!!!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

mshel said:


> the 12 days of christmas song is running through my head while reading this...



I tried to reword the 12 days of christmas song with boobies, DL, Babydoll tops, coffee and all but it wasn't working... sleep deprivation is not making me more creative... ush:


----------



## Beach Bum

^ROFLMAO.....You guys slay me......LOL

Jill got 2 killer sports like bras today..at the SAKS ONE DAY SALE!!!!!!....I wore one out..The boobs were killing me without support..LOL..I needed to buy one fast!REALLY good brand..super comfy..AND I can wear them with tanks!WOOHOO!!!
PS-I also got a killer Dior vinatge messenger bag at 40% off...I explained my need for a light weight bag..heehee


----------



## mshel

^^^your mailbox is full girl.


----------



## Beach Bum

MAilbox now emptied a tad..LOL^


----------



## bubbleliciousis

I was getting worried about your boobies going without support!! 


That vintage dior bag sounds really goood!! at 40% off too!! WOoooo looking forward to seeing those pics on your showcase thread!! 


How's the driving? Getting used to it w/o overdoing your muscles? I can already see your're all out and about!!! 




Jill said:


> ^ROFLMAO.....You guys slay me......LOL
> 
> Jill got 2 killer sports like bras today..at the SAKS ONE DAY SALE!!!!!!....I wore one out..The boobs were killing me without support..LOL..I needed to buy one fast!REALLY good brand..super comfy..AND I can wear them with tanks!WOOHOO!!!
> PS-I also got a killer Dior vinatge messenger bag at 40% off...I explained my need for a light weight bag..heehee


----------



## Cristina

All of a sudden my week exploded into busy-ness and I haven't checked in.

So, my consultation appointment is tomorrow at 1:30 and I am beyond nervous  The BF took the afternoon off so he can come with me. I have a jump drive full of boobie pictures that I like and a list of questions.

Wish me luck! Will come back with a full report tomorrow.  Can't back out now!


----------



## caliprincess

^^^I know how you feel.  I went for a consultation last Monday.  I decided to do the surgery, but the soonest they could do it is in October!  So all week I was planning (in my head, because if I say it out loud people will think I'm insane) how I'm going to get my kids to school, who's going to watch my babies because my nanny would be gone in October...I was literally going crazy and excited at the same time.  Then yesterday I got a call and they bumped my surgery to 2 weeks from now because someone cancelled.  Now I'm a nervous wreck!  But I'm glad I'm going to get it over with and my nanny is going to be here to take care of me....oh yeah and the kids too. hehe.

What I want to know is, does it really hurt that bad???  What did you feel like when you woke up from the General Anesthetic?  

OH, and I'm getting a tummy tuck at the same time, so it'll be double whammy for me.  Wish me luck!


----------



## mshel

Caitlin.....Yoo hoo...Caitlin....

Please find me a 'jealous-flat-chested smiley'!!


----------



## Beach Bum

CALI-
U will be fine..U r groggy when U wake up..The anesthesia made me dry heave for hours though...I was fine by the next day..Just dont expect to do any cleaning for a while(Vacuum yer house REALLY good prior to surgery..LOL)


----------



## caitlin1214

mshel . . . . I'm on it! 


Well . . . this is what you probably want to do to the ladies who have / are getting augmentation when you can't:


----------



## caitlin1214

This is you being sad:


----------



## caliprincess

thanks jill, i'll make sure the house is spotless before i go in!  I'm actually in cleaning mode right now!  Was it really painful?  or did it feel like you did too much exercising the day before and sore?  because I've heard that some feel that way.  I am way beyond nervous now.  2 weeks sounds like a lifetime.  And I thought October was bad!  

Tell Taylor Happy Birthday!  (was reading previous posts, not a stalker, i swear!  trust me, i've had one b4, NOT GOOD!) My Taylor will be 11 tomorrow too!  She's already planning her shopping trip for tomorrow afterschool.


----------



## Beach Bum

^AWE!!How cute..our kids have the same name AND age??WOW!
Mine is in a musical at her school in the AM and PM....So we cant celebrate her Bday yet..Im doin the makeup for all the shows with other parents(200 kids..UGH)..so Im DYIN in pain..heehee...NOW the boobs are REALLY SORE!!!!!

Dont worry about pain..I was surprised how easy it was.JUST DONT plan on being able to open bottles etc for a while.That type of twisting motion is the one thing I can still barely do!!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

That sounds like alot of work Jill! good luck, don't let the kids bump/knock into your boobies. tell them you'll sue them if the boobies don't settle properly as a result!!! 

Happy Bday to Taylor too!!


----------



## caliprincess

Jill you're such a good mom!  You're sacrificing your new boobies for Taylor's musical!  Take it easy, let the other moms do most of the work, haha.  Good thing your boobies don't talk anymore, you know how kids are with strange body noises!


----------



## Beach Bum

^OMG....I just went out to the store...I found Taylor a WII....LOL...I was gonna lay down and rest the GALS before the next play tonight..heehee..BUT I ended up at GAMESTOP.
I have been lookin for this game for 6 MONTHS.OF all days..Her BDAY I GET ONE!!WOOHOO!


----------



## caliprincess

^^^^You are soooo lucky!  I had to line up at 7 in the morning with my son for one of those!  Don't play it yet though because it might hurt you now.  I was actually sore the next day from playing tennis and golf.  And I lost 5 pounds in one week!  And this thing is addictive!  Now you'll have to go back out and buy another remote and nunchuk so that you can play against your kids!


----------



## caitlin1214

Jill, what was the musical?


----------



## Beach Bum

I just got back from the docs appmt.Good news is that they dropped enough...Bad news is one is still higher(nipple) than the other...Too soon to tell..BUT if it doesnt even out.I may need a nother procedure to move it down the road.That would TOTALLY SUCK.Hopefully its too soon to tell...yuck.


----------



## Selena

Jill said:


> ^OMG....I just went out to the store...I found Taylor a WII....LOL...I was gonna lay down and rest the GALS before the next play tonight..heehee..BUT I ended up at GAMESTOP.
> I have been lookin for this game for 6 MONTHS.OF all days..Her BDAY I GET ONE!!WOOHOO!


 

Congrats Jill! Got matts months ago and he is ADDICTED!!!


----------



## bisbee

Jill - hope everything "settles" in properly!

Happy Birthday to your daughter - she shares her birthday with me AND my granddaughter - who turned 2 yesterday!  I, on the other hand, celebrated my &^%$ birthday being glad I'm still here kicking!  

Bisbee


----------



## Beach Bum

^HAPPY 21st BDAY....LOL...BISBEE!!!!


----------



## happie_berrie

Jill said:


> I just got back from the docs appmt.Good news is that they dropped enough...Bad news is one is still higher(nipple) than the other...Too soon to tell..BUT if it doesnt even out.I may need a nother procedure to move it down the road.That would TOTALLY SUCK.Hopefully its too soon to tell...yuck.



 oh no Jill..im sure the girls will level eventually without a second op..when are u scheduled to see the doc again?


----------



## mshel

Cristina said:


> All of a sudden my week exploded into busy-ness and I haven't checked in.
> 
> So, my consultation appointment is tomorrow at 1:30 and I am beyond nervous  The BF took the afternoon off so he can come with me. I have a jump drive full of boobie pictures that I like and a list of questions.
> 
> Wish me luck! Will come back with a full report tomorrow. Can't back out now!


 

Cristina, sorry I haven't posted to check in on your consult.  (I'm not on tpf as much during the warm days...I'm kind of a recluse during winter.  TPF is like my cave w/cable! )
Anywhoo...tell us how it went and if you set an appt., and all the other stuff that we suddenly feel is our business...like your size pre ba, the size you're aiming for, etc.
Good luck!!


----------



## Cristina

Hi mshel!  

Honestly, I haven't posted because the consult didn't go so well   I've been kinda down about it, until recently.  The PS told me I'd be a "difficult" case because of the natural shape of my boobies - she would need to lower the crease so that when the implants are placed in, there is not a slight indentation between the bottom where my natural breast is and the bottom of the implant.  She said it might happen, it might not, but that she didn't want to take any chances and recommended another procedure before the BA (all done at the same time) to "fix" the issue.

Anyway, the estimate ended up being $9300, way more than the $7000 we had set aside for this.  I was glad she was honest with me, but I felt kinda down for a while afterward  BF was very supportive - he went with me to the consult - and gave me lots of hugs and was very sweet.  After discussing this on the implantinfo.com message board and with some friends, I've decided to get a second and possibly third opinion.  It definitely wouldn't hurt to do so, and I'm going to see a couple of doctors who have dealt with "difficult" cases before - Dr. Pinsky (whose former PS partner did my mom's tummy tuck years ago) here in West Palm Beach, and Dr. Roudner in Coral Gables.  

I'm going to try and get into Dr. Pinsky this week or the next.  His office is super close to work.  I've gotten my spirits back up and I'm positive about the whole thing.  I'm determined to get another opinion and hopefully find a PS who will work with me and do a stellar job  





mshel said:


> Cristina, sorry I haven't posted to check in on your consult. (I'm not on tpf as much during the warm days...I'm kind of a recluse during winter. TPF is like my cave w/cable! )
> Anywhoo...tell us how it went and if you set an appt., and all the other stuff that we suddenly feel is our business...like your size pre ba, the size you're aiming for, etc.
> Good luck!!


----------



## baby&melovelv

i don't think i could ever volunteer for surgery (i haven't been able to read this whole thread b/c of the medical info= far too squeamish!)  but i am curious...  can you 'feel' them on the insides?  i guess you wouldn't feel a new hip, but do you 'feel' new boobs?  i don't know how else to phrase that...  thanks!  and i hope you are feeling well, jill!


----------



## mshel

Cristina said:


> Hi mshel!
> 
> Honestly, I haven't posted because the consult didn't go so well  I've been kinda down about it, until recently. The PS told me I'd be a "difficult" case because of the natural shape of my boobies - she would need to lower the crease so that when the implants are placed in, there is not a slight indentation between the bottom where my natural breast is and the bottom of the implant. She said it might happen, it might not, but that she didn't want to take any chances and recommended another procedure before the BA (all done at the same time) to "fix" the issue.
> 
> Anyway, the estimate ended up being $9300, way more than the $7000 we had set aside for this. I was glad she was honest with me, but I felt kinda down for a while afterward  BF was very supportive - he went with me to the consult - and gave me lots of hugs and was very sweet. After discussing this on the implantinfo.com message board and with some friends, I've decided to get a second and possibly third opinion. It definitely wouldn't hurt to do so, and I'm going to see a couple of doctors who have dealt with "difficult" cases before - Dr. Pinsky (whose former PS partner did my mom's tummy tuck years ago) here in West Palm Beach, and Dr. Roudner in Coral Gables.
> 
> I'm going to try and get into Dr. Pinsky this week or the next. His office is super close to work. I've gotten my spirits back up and I'm positive about the whole thing. I'm determined to get another opinion and hopefully find a PS who will work with me and do a stellar job


 
Sorry.  I know that has to be a let-down when you're all psyched up and ready to go.
I was thinking what you posted before I even read all the way down.  I agree completely w/the 2nd and 3rd opinions.  Women post all the time on implantinfo about getting lifts and what-not and having it turn out spectacular.
Another option...just to ponder...there are fabulous ps's across the country.  What about looking at some of the great ones not on the coast that cost less.  By the time you pay airfare, etc., you might end up w/an amazing surgeon and still come out less than 9300!
My ps is referred on nicole's site.  He's wonderful and my total cost will be around 6,000.  I know you're getting a lift, etc., but I guess my point is you could hunt around and see if you can get all you want done cheaper, but not sacrafice the integrity of the surgeon.
Keep us up-to-date on what you decide.
Sorry again about the let-down.


----------



## Cristina

Thanks, mshel  

Update - Made a consult appointment for June 5 with Dr. Leonard Roudner in Coral Gables.  Will make sure to take entire day so that I can shop afterwards


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Hey Ladies, 

Thought some of you might find this article from WSJ interesting! I posted it as a new thread but thought i'd post it here as well 




*Getting a Discount on Plastic Surgery*

[FONT=Times New Roman,Times,Serif]*Insurers Start to Offer Access To List of Doctors Who Charge  Less to Referred Patients*[/FONT]
  [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]*[FONT=times new roman,times,serif]By RHONDA L. RUNDLE
May 15, 2007; WSJ - Page D1[/FONT]
*[/FONT]
   Face-lifts, tummy tucks, nose jobs and other cosmetic surgeries cost thousands of dollars that health insurance doesn't cover. But some health plans are now offering a new type of benefit -- access to a list of plastic surgeons who have agreed to reduce their fees.
  The price-cutting plastic surgeons are part of something called the American Cosmetic Surgery Network, owned by United Networks of America Inc., which also runs discount programs for prescription drugs, hearing aids, dental care and vision-correction surgery. The cosmetic network offers discounts for surgeries, as well as some nonsurgical procedures including laser hair removal and skin resurfacing. Botox, the popular antiwrinkle drug, is excluded for now.
  The network prices -- such as $6,449 for a face-lift -- can be much lower than comparable local rates. The national average cost of a face-lift is $6,532, according to the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic Surgery, but because fees vary widely by doctor and geographic region, these rates can often be significantly higher. United Networks says its prices represent either a 20% discount off each doctor's typical rate, or a fixed below-market rate, with a cap of $999 set on additional facility fees.






 The network sells access to its doctor lists to individuals for $90 a year. But, increasingly, insurance companies, looking for ways to stand out, are buying the benefit to offer their members access to the discounts. Members present their insurance ID card to qualify for the lower rates. They pay the physician out of their own pocket.
  BlueCross BlueShield of South Carolina and Humana Inc.'s and Coventry Health Care Inc.'s plans in Louisiana are among the insurers who are offering discounts through the network. In February, South Carolina BlueCross BlueShield introduced a benefit that gives members discounts of 20% or more on cosmetic procedures when they use a participating doctor. So far, more than 100 of the health plan's members have scheduled appointments with surgeons around the U.S., says David Boucher, the insurer's assistant vice president for health-care services. The discounts "aren't insurance, but they make our plan more attractive to employers and members," he says.
  AmeriPlan Corp., which sells supplemental health-benefit programs with discounts on services such as vision care, also offers its plan members access to United Networks' physicians. About 30 members a month use the cosmetic-surgery benefit, about the same as for vision-correction surgery, says Julia Baker, senior vice president of provider relations for the Plano, Texas, company.
*Gaining Traction*
  Ryan Jumonville, owner of United Networks, which is based in Baton Rouge, La., says the 17-year-old company is finally seeing the plastic-surgery network gain traction after a five-year struggle. In March, at a national conference of Blue Cross/Blue Shield insurers, United Networks was one of several vendors who made a pitch to more than a dozen participating plans. United says it expects much of its growth in coming years to come from its cosmetic surgery network.
  Interest in such networks comes as the number of cosmetic procedures and the number of practitioners offering them has grown in recent years. At the same time, insurance and other medical-payment options such as tax-favored flexible-spending accounts won't pay for purely cosmetic procedures (though they will typically pay to correct a deformity arising from an illness, injury or congenital defect).
*'Value-Added'*
  For some people, a cosmetic-surgery benefit can be a deal maker. Susan Stott, age 45, started shopping for a new individual health-insurance policy after the cost of her old coverage went up. Coventry caught her eye because its brochure featured several "value added" programs, including the cosmetic-surgery discount network, which gave it "a little sparkle," she says.
  After becoming a Coventry member, she underwent breast-augmentation surgery last year. The cost was $3,600, about 60% of the market rate, says Ms. Stott, who lives near Baton Rouge.
  Discount networks are a tough sell to plastic surgeons, who seldom sign the sort of business contracts that are common in managed care. They say discount programs tend to attract the least qualified surgeons who can't find enough patients on their own.
  "Those that are experts and leaders in these various areas don't feel like they have to participate because of the value they give in terms of their patient outcomes," says Mark Jewell, a Eugene, Ore., plastic surgeon and past president of the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic Surgery, a professional group.
  Mr. Jumonville says United Networks targets "only board-certified plastic surgeons" and has a rigorous credentialing process. The company tries to persuade doctors that the lower fees they receive will be offset by reduced costs for marketing and administration. "Surgeons don't want to affiliate themselves with a discount program -- that is a term that is almost taboo -- so we have to sell it to them as more of a marketing fee," Mr. Jumonville says.
*Screening Patients*
  Mr. Jumonville says his company seeks to protect surgeons by keeping the physicians' names confidential until a prospective patient is screened. The company vets callers to weed out those who are price-shopping or fishing for information. That helps keep the surgeons' fee schedules from public view, and guards against the threat of fee-cut demands from other patients. United staff members also discuss surgery costs and help arrange financing with lenders, if needed.





 The company says about 2,000 procedures have been performed so far through referrals to its network, which includes roughly 600 physicians.
  Patti Kuvelis, a 47-year-old senior-care analyst for the state of California, says she had considered having a rhinoplasty for years after breaking her nose in a car accident. At a cost of about $10,000, a nose job seemed prohibitively expensive, however. Last year, an online search turned up some lower-cost possibilities, including the United Networks panel. For $90, she bought an individual membership and access to the reduced-fee network.
  "I got my card and emailed for an appointment. One of the representatives called me back and we talked for maybe half an hour," Ms. Kuvelis says. She received several physician names, but opted for Robert Winslow, a plastic surgeon in Cameron Park, Calif., about a two-hour drive from her home. To set up an appointment, she paid a $500 deposit.
  In September, she met Dr. Winslow. "He had a great book of before-and-after pictures," she says. He advised her to get a chin implant to aesthetically balance her new nose, and she also had eyelid surgery. The total cost of the three procedures came to about $12,000, after additional savings for paying cash.
*Weighing the Results*
  Ms. Kuvelis says that by adding the other procedures, she ultimately paid more than she originally hoped, but feels she got good value for her money. She says she is very happy with the results and figures she saved "a good 50% if not more." She also applauded the follow-up care she has received.
  Dr. Winslow, a 70-year-old plastic surgeon, says he receives only about 40% of his usual fee when patients are referred to him that way.
  His contract is with MyChoice Medical Inc., a subcontractor of United Networks. MyChoice Medical, based in Stroudsburg, Pa., maintains its own network, and solicits patients online through Web sites including looksforless.com and doctorssayyes.com. A menu of "guaranteed lowest prices" is posted on one site, 1800beyourbest.com, promising thigh lifts for $7,999 and liposuction for $2,999. MyChoice Medical officials didn't return calls.
*A Source of Patients*
  Dr. Winslow says he signed with MyChoice six years ago, after moving to the community from another California town. "When I'm really busy I don't need them, and when I'm not, it's very handy to have that source of patients," he says.
  He says he gets 100 to 400 referrals a year, which account for roughly a third of his practice. He says he receives about $3,000 for a breast augmentation and about $4,000 for a tummy tuck. (The national average for breast augmentation is $3,544, according to the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic Surgery. But fees vary widely and can range into five figures. The national average for a tummy tuck is $5,263, according to the society.)
  The fees barely cover his expenses, he says, but the referrals "keep me busy."


----------



## Beach Bum

I would like to tell all you gals that I learned something yesterday in a PAINFUL WAY..LOL

NEVER EVER plant 6 flats of flowers.....in the sun for 5 hours..2 weeks post op.......Or u will need drugs for the pain the day after................LMAO..OMG.I was a dyin gal today.....hehe


----------



## caliprincess

Oh Jill you crazy girl!  I don't plan on doing ANYTHiING for at least 2 months after my procedures!  Next Wednesday is the big day!  I'm counting the days.


----------



## bubbleliciousis

^ WOOO that's exciting!!! ONly days to go!!! WOooo HOooooo


----------



## mshel

caliprincess said:


> Oh Jill you crazy girl! I don't plan on doing ANYTHiING for at least 2 months after my procedures! Next Wednesday is the big day! I'm counting the days.


Congrats!!Let us know how it goes!  Shoot.  Just think.  If you lived near jill, she'd have a couple hundred new tops to share with you!
(I love it Jill  Your enthusiasm for the girls and their need for adornment was entertaining and amusing!)


----------



## Beach Bum

^LMAO..yET....somehow..... I still have nothing to wear..Is that possible?ROFLMAO!!!

this whole goin braless thing is so new to me..LOL


----------



## bubbleliciousis

^ Jill i TOTALLY understand your predicament!!! 

I always have nothing to wear.... i look hopelessly at my brimfull spilling over closet and proclaim "i have nothing to wear!!!" .... happens all the time.... and i haven't even had to change my wardrobe due to BA... OH WAIT... i take that back. i HAVE had to change my wardrobe cos i put on like 20 POUNDS!!! AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH  I feel so sad i can no longer wear my old clothes... SOB SOB 


Enjoy going braless for the rest of us... I fully support you.... get it ? get the pun? HEHEHEHEHEEEEE


----------



## Beach Bum

^ROFL!!HAHAHAHA!..I get it..heehee.......


----------



## caliprincess

mshel said:


> Congrats!!Let us know how it goes! Shoot. Just think. If you lived near jill, she'd have a couple hundred new tops to share with you!
> (I love it Jill Your enthusiasm for the girls and their need for adornment was entertaining and amusing!)


 

I wish I lived near Jill but I live in Canada!  There's waaaay better shopping in the US!  

I'll try to keep you guys posted after my surgery.  I have to stop reading other people's blogs about their surgeries because they're starting to freak me out.  I was reading about this one lady who had a tummy tuck and her pics scared me AND she had zero pain tolerance because she's never had kids and this was her first major surgery.  This woman slept on her recliner for 2 weeks!  I don't have a recliner!  I asked my husband to go buy me one pronto but he said no.  I swear he wants me to suffer.  Then I went on the makemeheal website and saw some really bad boobie jobs and again I was freaking.  Why do I go on these sites!?  I have got to stop!

Then I went shopping with Taylor today and saw all these great tops I wanted to buy but I'm going to wait.  I'm amaze by my willpower.  I didn't know I had any!

BONUS:  Saw Patrick Swayze today.  He's making a movie at West Edmonton Mall.  He's still hot.  If I only had my boobies and flat stomach he would've totally noticed me!  NOT!


----------



## Beach Bum

^CALI..feel free to PM me with questions.....I honestly have had a rollercoaster of emotions with this surgery.....its normal.....
Just be PREPARED....they dont look normal in the beginning(uneven..swollen..HIGH UP..ETC.....)it will freak ya out.i had a couple meltdowns over this......seriuosly.
U will also be surprised how the new gals will change how clothes fit and look on you.I swear I try on 15 outfits a day..LOL....and freak out......
just want ya to b prepared..i wasnt..LMAO......Im still goin thru changes.Mine look different EVERY week(for the better)...3 weeks post op..I still see changes overnight


----------



## caliprincess

^^Thanks Jill.  That was very reassuring.  I needed that.


----------



## IHeartCoach

For those who have had breast augmentation, how much did you pay?

I'm looking to have the procedure done in january 2008- saline seeing as I'm under 22 and not eligible for silicone.

But I was just wondering how much you paid for everything included. I have about $6000 saved and ready to use for that. I just have to keep it in the bank and not spend it on bags!!!!

Thanks.


----------



## Z&J

IHeartCoach said:


> For those who have had breast augmentation, how much did you pay?
> 
> I'm looking to have the procedure done in january 2008- saline seeing as I'm under 22 and not eligible for silicone.
> 
> But I was just wondering how much you paid for everything included. I have about $6000 saved and ready to use for that. I just have to keep it in the bank and not spend it on bags!!!!
> 
> Thanks.


 
$10,500 included the lift


----------



## Beach Bum

BA ususally costs between 6000-9500 by me in NJ.........


----------



## Beach Bum

Ok..a strange question for gals who have had BA.Especially those who were flat before hand..LOL
Do u feel like the new addtions make u feel FAT?
Its strange...i dunno why..But since I used to be so flat..I feel chunky with boobs..LMAO..Am i nuts or is this a normal feelin at first?


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ Jill, reading that, I'm imagining Jessica Simpson trying to putt and going "my boobs are in the way!"


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Jill said:


> Ok..a strange question for gals who have had BA.Especially those who were flat before hand..LOL
> Do u feel like the new addtions make u feel FAT?
> Its strange...i dunno why..But since I used to be so flat..I feel chunky with boobs..LMAO..Am i nuts or is this a normal feelin at first?


 
I think that is common.  I'm no expert, but my best friend got a BA and I nursed her back to health at my house.  She thought it made her look big for a while.  She even used to subtract 4 pounds for the boobs when she got on the scale.  lol  But when they "dropped" and the swelling went away (which took many months), she decided they made her body look more proportionate.  =)


----------



## caliprincess

Tomorrow is my big day!  I hope it doesn't hurt all that bad!  If I can give birth 4 times I think I can do this!


----------



## mshel

Oh wow!  Very exciting!  Breast of luck to you and please keep us up-to-date on your progress!!  You'll do fantastic...no worries!!


----------



## Beach Bum

OMG...Good luck CALI!
Im here to talk anytime..Trust me ..you will need someone to talk to afterwards...I had some strange ups and downs after my surgery..LOL..It is normal....GOOD LUCK!U will do great!


----------



## Swanky

best of luck Cali!  TRUST ME, childbirth is FAR more difficult than a BA!!!


----------



## IHeartCoach

Yay so I just set up my first consultations for June 18th!

I'm going to see Dr. Shatkin in Buffalo, Ny and Dr. Anaian.

Dr. Shatkin is doing a study for silicone and I might be able to get silicone even though I'm only 19. 

But with the results that I want I don't know if silicone is what I should go for.

I want to be at least a DD if not more and have more of a fake look than a natural shape.

And a couple had advised me that saline overfilled will help me achieve that look more than silicone! And plus it's cheaper!

Yay I'm so excited to finally be getting on the ball with this.

Also, I HIGHLEY recommend this website for people just starting to get into BA or anyone really, post op etc. It has breast aug forums and otehr surgeries too.

www.justbreastimplants.com


----------



## bubbleliciousis

CALI PRINCESS!!! 
I hope all goes well!! ! from what i hear about childbirth, i think this should be much less painful1!!! 

FOUR Children?? good for u gal, i'm too scared to even think of having any!! 

I hope you'll be boobing soon!! 





caliprincess said:


> Tomorrow is my big day!  I hope it doesn't hurt all that bad!  If I can give birth 4 times I think I can do this!


----------



## Beach Bum

CALI!
Check in with us........want to see how u R!!!!
Take care!


----------



## caitlin1214

Good luck, Cali!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Good luck, Cali!!!  And Jill, you did it!  Congrats!  I hadn't checked this thread in a while.


----------



## Beach Bum

^lol!YEP..I did it..hehe....today is 4 weeks postop...these babies look different..but better ..EVERY WEEK....


----------



## merika

^^ We want modelling pics!!

(though I suggest wearing a top as Vlad might be around....)


----------



## bubbleliciousis

^ LOL....  

Yeeeaaaah Jill modeling pics with new babydoll tops and bags!!! 

WOOooooo how fun!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

so I went for another doc visit.Kinda gettin discouraged..LOL
One boob is a teensy tad lower than the other.Im at 4 weeks post-op.he said if it didnt lower by 8 weeks..it would have to be moved SURGICALLY...OY VEY....
this so pisses me off....if the scar tissue has already formed .Im screwed.so massage the left one ONLY I shall..lol...

Has anyone had this issue postop?????
wish me luck..I sooooooooo dont want anymore surgery..ugh...


----------



## cutiepie21

Hey Jill,

I'm glad you're doing well.  It takes about 2-3 months fully drop, and up to a year to fluff.


----------



## caliprincess

Thanks everyone for your encouraging words.  These last three days were pure hell for me.  The day I got home, I was in pain because of my tummy tuck.  The boobs were fine, although they feel like they're way up to my neck.  I'm hoping they'll drop soon!  Yesterday I had my 48 hr post op check but then I had to go to the hospital to get chest xrays because I couldn't breathe and I'm still really nauseated.  Everything turned out fine, I have to make sure I take my pain meds ON TIME!  I finally ate yesterday which curbed the nausea a bit.  But I'm so bored out of my mind!  I'm going crossed eyed watching tv and reading the paper!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Hey Jill, 

Ooyyyyy 

work on more massagin for Ms. Chanel Girl!! LOL 

Ok i hope the left gal settles really soon you don't have to do another op. that's frustrating!! 

Lots of luck and good vibes and droppin vibes



* CUTIEPIE21,* you're so funny, they FLUFFF up?? imagining that cracks me up!!!



Jill said:


> so I went for another doc visit.Kinda gettin discouraged..LOL
> One boob is a teensy tad lower than the other.Im at 4 weeks post-op.he said if it didnt lower by 8 weeks..it would have to be moved SURGICALLY...OY VEY....
> this so pisses me off....if the scar tissue has already formed .Im screwed.so massage the left one ONLY I shall..lol...
> 
> Has anyone had this issue postop?????
> wish me luck..I sooooooooo dont want anymore surgery..ugh...


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Hey Caliprincess, glad everything turned out fine and  you are well enough now to write! I am bad with pain and i can only imagine the amount of pain involved. URGH. i'm surprised you're not popping those pain meds every hour!! that's how i am with painkillers!! 

surf TPF and maybe get someone to bring you fashion mags and books to read? hopefully that will make you less bored

I hope you feel better soon.  Just hang in there, you'll be feeling better soon enough!!

Hugs




caliprincess said:


> Thanks everyone for your encouraging words.  These last three days were pure hell for me.  The day I got home, I was in pain because of my tummy tuck.  The boobs were fine, although they feel like they're way up to my neck.  I'm hoping they'll drop soon!  Yesterday I had my 48 hr post op check but then I had to go to the hospital to get chest xrays because I couldn't breathe and I'm still really nauseated.  Everything turned out fine, I have to make sure I take my pain meds ON TIME!  I finally ate yesterday which curbed the nausea a bit.  But I'm so bored out of my mind!  I'm going crossed eyed watching tv and reading the paper!


----------



## Beach Bum

CALI...I totally DRUGGED myself on percocet the first week and was fine...LOL.....U will be fine!My boobs were up to my shoulders at first...They drop SO QUICK...so dont worry!!!I promise it will go fast girl!PM me for any advice...ANYTIME!
JILL


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> so I went for another doc visit.Kinda gettin discouraged..LOL
> One boob is a teensy tad lower than the other.Im at 4 weeks post-op.he said if it didnt lower by 8 weeks..it would have to be moved SURGICALLY...OY VEY....
> this so pisses me off....if the scar tissue has already formed .Im screwed.so massage the left one ONLY I shall..lol...
> 
> Has anyone had this issue postop?????
> wish me luck..I sooooooooo dont want anymore surgery..ugh...


Hang in there Jill.  I'm sure you have gone through a myriad of emotions.  You've sounded so positive all the time, but I've wondered how you're doing.  Does the doc think it might be cc, or just that it's a touch lower?  Were you assymetrical at all initially?  If it's just minor, and it's not cc, would you be able to live w/it as opposed to more surgery?
Keep your chin up girl...thinking about ya!


----------



## mshel

caliprincess said:


> Thanks everyone for your encouraging words. These last three days were pure hell for me. The day I got home, I was in pain because of my tummy tuck. The boobs were fine, although they feel like they're way up to my neck. I'm hoping they'll drop soon! Yesterday I had my 48 hr post op check but then I had to go to the hospital to get chest xrays because I couldn't breathe and I'm still really nauseated. Everything turned out fine, I have to make sure I take my pain meds ON TIME! I finally ate yesterday which curbed the nausea a bit. But I'm so bored out of my mind! I'm going crossed eyed watching tv and reading the paper!


congrats on the twins Cali!!  I've heard to really stay on top of your meds, in fact, I've read some gals set the alarm to take them in the middle of the night.  They say they go right back to sleep, but it makes the 'morning boob' not so unbearable.
Good luck...keep posting here w/your progress.  Have you named them?  I mean, Jill set the bar kind of high and all, but I think it's a tradition that should be supported and honored now that it's been started.


----------



## Beach Bum

^LMAO~!!!
All PFers are now REQUIRED to name their new addtions...heehee!!!!!!


----------



## Litigatrix

I remember a while back in this thread you ladies talking about the MRI requirements with the new silicone implants, so I thought you might be interested in this recent NYT article on the subject.  I copied part of the article into this post, but not the entire thing.
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/24/fashion/24skin.html
* Implants Are Back, and So Is Debate*


By NATASHA SINGER
  Published: May 24, 2007



WITH silicone breast implants back on the market, a debate over follow-up care is roiling the plastic surgery community, even as more women are choosing to have their breasts surgically enlarged.

  When the Food and Drug Administration decided last November to again allow the use of silicone for breast augmentation, it did so provided that manufacturers instruct doctors to advise patients they will need biannual M.R.I.&#8217;s to check for ruptures and should remove the implants if a rupture is detected.

But some surgeons are criticizing the recommendations, saying they are bureaucratic and unscientific and that they interfere with their ability to tailor diagnosis and treatment to each patient. Some said they would not recommend the M.R.I.&#8217;s, while others said they would follow the recommendations, albeit unenthusiastically.

&#8220;The majority of plastic surgeons, even 99 percent of surgeons, would say there are problems with the directions,&#8221; said Dr. Scott L. Spear, chairman of plastic surgery at Georgetown University Hospital. &#8220;They bring a lot of red tape and expense.&#8221;

As evidence of the recommendations&#8217; unpopularity, he reported that on Tuesday most of about 150 doctors surveyed at a meeting in Coeur d&#8217;Alene, Idaho, of the American Association of Plastic Surgeons, a group of leading physicians, said they disagreed with the F.D.A.&#8217;s directives.

Other surgeons said that doctors should follow the directions because much remains unknown about the durability and rate of rupture of silicone implants, which were the subject of intense and controversial class action suits in the 1990s. 
&#8220;If people blow these tests off, it will be detrimental from a scientific standpoint,&#8221; said Dr. V. Leroy Young, a plastic surgeon in St. Louis. &#8220;Patients will be walking around with failed implants and not know about it.&#8221; He said ignoring the directions could increase patient risk and that he would insist his patients have the tests.

The F.D.A., criticized by some health advocates for allowing the silicone implants back onto the market, said it would monitor whether its recommendations were being followed.
&#8220;We are certainly going to be looking into the compliance with the M.R.I.&#8217;s by doctors and patients,&#8221; said Donna-Bea Tillman, director of the F.D.A.&#8217;s office of device evaluation.
Ms. Tillman said the agency had determined that silicone-gel-filled implants are safe and effective for women 22 or older who receive the appropriate follow-up care. She added that it was not clear how using the devices without following the recommendations may affect safety and efficacy.

The two largest plastic surgery associations said they strongly advise members to adhere to the guidelines. Mentor Corporation, which makes silicone implants, said it supports the product labeling. The other implant manufacturer, Allergan Inc., said that it encourages physicians and patients to follow the recommendations and that it offers training for physicians to understand them.


----------



## caliprincess

Oh you guys are so funny!  I haven't named them yet.  Any suggestions?  

Jill, when do they start dropping?  I feel like a mutant right now, I really don't want to go out looking like this. 

Tomorrow I'm going in for my 1 week check up and I'm finally getting the drains removed from the tummy tuck.  Those drains are so miserable, can't wait to get them out, but not looking forward for the pain of getting them out.  I can't even look at myself in the mirror right now, I'm too scared.  I can't feel my tummy, it's so numb!  

I can't wait for the implants to "drop" into my breasts.  I feel like I have 4 breasts!


----------



## Swanky

it doesn't hurt to get the drains out. . . just feels VERY creepy.
I am one year post-op and still have a LOT of numbness under my belly button, I assume it's gone forever.
Did you also go under like Jill?
I have overs and mine didn't need to drop.


----------



## caliprincess

Hi Swanky,  yes I had unders, my chest feels so tight right now.  I hear the drain tubes are very long, so I'm just going to close my eyes throughout the whole thing and let my husband tell me about it later.  My hubby has been draining the fluids (my stomach can't handle it!) and helping me out of bed and everything!  I'm still in shock that he is so good at taking care of me!


----------



## mshel

^^^good hubby!

Good luck w/the drains.  Honestly, that would creep me out as well.  I know me.  I'd be doing the eyes closed, fingers in ears and singing 'nah, nah, nah, nah' the entire time.  I don't want to see it or hear it! lol!  I'm a puss on some things!

I'm excited for you!  I don't know what you're pre-bod was like, but I have looked at a lot of pics of gals who had a ba and tt at the same time and the results are stupendous...really amazing an exciting!  I've seen it completely transform some figures.  Too cool...I love that.


----------



## Beach Bum

CALI...i took pics every week for the last 4 weeks..LOL...They drop a tad EVERYDAY..I swear.by week 3 mine were all the way down(EXcept for the left PITA one that is slightly higher...BLECK)If my left one doesnt even out..I gotta go thru the surgery ALL OVER AGAIN for it.Ill freak...LOL...we shall see.Unfortunately,,the left one has ALWAYS been slightly higher since day one..so its not lookin good.It helps to take pics every week...so u can see the progress....i know it sounds weird.But it has helped me accept them more too.I went thru some strange emotions the first few weeks..Loved them one week....HATED them the next...heehee...I hear that this is normal...so dont feel bad if u look at them and are like...OMG WHAT HAVE I DONE!!???LOL!
Im a perfectionist...so if my left one doesnt even out..im goin back to surgery.no hesitation there...lol
after about 10 days..u will start to feel so much better....be able to drive short trips etc.....Thinkin of ya!


----------



## caliprincess

Thanks Jill!  I hope you don't have to do surgery again.  I hope everything will work out for you!

I don't think I can do the picture thing because I can't even stand looking at them right now.  I'm just going to rely on my memory!  If my PS wants to take pics, go ahead, go nuts, just as long as I don't have to look at them!

I was finally able to wash my hair, get out of bed by myself, and be not nauseated today!  I actually put on a little makeup!  Now I'm sitting here waiting for my hubby to come pick me up and take me for my check up.  If I don't get these drains out today I'm going to cry.

I'll let you guys know how I did when I come back.  Ciao for now!  

p.s.  Any new name suggestions for my new girls yet?


----------



## caliprincess

Thank god that uncomfortable moment is OVER!  Got the tubes out!  Yay!  I just closed my eyes and started thinking about something else.  My husband told me they were about 6 inches long EACH TUBE.  EW!

Miraculously my breasts are starting to feel a little filled in.  I really don't like wearing this bra that they gave me but I'll have to wear it until my incisions are healed and then I'll just wear them at nights.  Can't wait to go shopping!  PS said that my skin is not very stretchy that's why everything feels so tight.  Why can't I be like Elasticgirl for once?  I can't even walk upright yet.  I feel like an old grandma holding my back while I walk.


----------



## Beach Bum

CALI..just be careful..Ive been slouching BAD lately..watch yer posture while in pain..I slumped way too much post op and now ITS SO HARD not to!LOL!
Also-I found I was slouching when the surgical bra was too tight....my friend who had a BA done figured that one out for me...hehe(Im clueless sometimes!)


----------



## Swanky

the slouching is mostly caused from the tummy skin being pulled so tight.
Don't overdo it, it'll be fine soon enough.

You may feel more like taking pics in a few days. .  try it, it REALLY is fascinating and reassuring.


----------



## mshel

curious...does britney spears have implants?  I thought years ago it was rumored she did, she said it was pubert, but I just assumed.  But, in all her pics, they look fairly real and sloppy, kwim? 

Sorry...just have wondered for a while...seemed like a perfect place to ask.


----------



## caliprincess

I don't think Britney did.  Her mom's pretty well endowed, so I would assume Britney's are real.  

But what I really want to know is.....did Paris Hilton get a boob job?  She's been claiming it's her new bra collection, and that instead of getting a boob job, girls should just buy one of her bras.   But she was so flat to begin with, those puppies must be really pushed up, and that bra must be filled with foam!

I'm hurting right now so I'm going to bed!  Good night!


----------



## claudette2

mrs jones said:


> what do you think is better: over or under the muscle?


 I don't have implants myself, but a girlfriend had under the muscle done and they look completely real!  She did say that recovery time is a bit more, but worth it.


----------



## Beach Bum

^Mine r under muscle.....only way I would do it..LOL...
hurts cuz yer muscles are stretching the first month.Im at almost 5 weeks postop and the muscle pain JUST stopped when I use those specific muscles.


----------



## Swanky

mrs jones said:


> what do you think is better: over or under the muscle?


 
I think we answered this already, but it's COMPLETELY individual.
Under the muscle is not th only way to go for everyone.
If you already have breast tissue {aren't flat} or if you work out a lot or tend to sag, over the muscle is best for you.
If you don't have a lot of breast tissue to start with {so you also don't sag} and don't do weight training then unders are probably right for you.
My overs look as real as or actually more real than any photo of unders I've seen.
I'm sure it's because I was already a C to start w/ but it just proves that one method isn't best for everyone.


----------



## mshel

Yes^^^

And, from what I discussed w/my personal doctor (other ps opinions may vary) the way to achieve (or not achieve in my preference) the fake look is due more to picking an implant that is too large for the woman's body (in a nutshell) and using overfill as well.


----------



## Beach Bum

^TRUE..I had no choice but to go UNDER the muscle as I had NOTHING there to begin with..LOL......skin stretchin here....HEEHEE


----------



## caliprincess

^^hehe. Same here!  Was flat as a board!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Not anymore Cali....ROFL....And I must say ...what an adjustmt...heehee....Im a month postop and Im still like wow..what r these things???!!!!..LOL


----------



## BQueenGirl

my implants are named beavis and butthead, it took me about 2 months for them to look the way they do now...


----------



## bubbleliciousis

^ Beavis and butthead!! that's funny =) 


Hey gals, lindsay lohan's boobs look really great from this photo.... i wish i was this well endowed.... you guys think they're real? http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/Movies/05/31/lindsaylohan.ap/index.html


*CALI - *How are you doing? 

I'm having some creative problems coming up with names for your new girls that are both female names.... I mean i can come up with pair names like bonnie and clyde (ok maybe not a good choice, might lead your girls to be self destructive...), but it feels like they should both be female names.... 

What about MIU MIU? 
or BIG BABY? 

LOL Sorry i'm trying, i'm just not feeling hte creative powers....


----------



## caliprincess

^^hehe, thanks bubbleliciousis!  I'm doing waaaaaaaay better today.  I'm aiming for Tuesday or Wednesday so I can actually drive and do little things.  I'm walking a little straighter today, I'm taking it easy though.  

I had some names, but then I think about them and I change my mind.  Like...Thelma and Louise (self-destruct thing does come to mind too!).  I'm so bad at the naming thing.  Good thing when I was pregnant, I had 9 months to think about names!

And Jill, everytime I look in the mirror I can't believe they're not butter!  Oops, my bad, I mean I can't believe that's my body!  When did you stop wearing that awful sports bra that I paid thousands of dollars for?  I think next week I'm just going to wear it to bed and that's that.  My PS didn't say anything to me about how long I had to wear this thing.


----------



## Beach Bum

MY PS had me go braless after the first week cuz mine were so WAY UP HIGH...LOL.....I actually preferred wearin the bra to bed cuz if u move in yer sleep..It can hurt if they arent SECURED...LOL


----------



## Blair Waldorf

I hope you're all doing ok!  It sounds so painful.  I like poking in here once in a while.  I'm happy with my boobs now, but they're going to shrink up after I have babies.  (My mom went from a C --> small B after pregnancy.)  I know it's a little early to be thinking about that, but it's fascinating, and I like hearing that everyone is happy with theirs.



bubbleliciousis said:


> Hey gals, lindsay lohan's boobs look really great from this photo.... i wish i was this well endowed.... you guys think they're real? http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/Movies/05/31/lindsaylohan.ap/index.html



I think hers are real.  I didn't believe it at first, but when she got disgustingly skinny, her boobies deflated too.


----------



## mshel

Heckle & Jeckle
Almond & Joy
Plain & Peanuts
Bonnie & Clyde
Spencer & Katharine (Spencer Tracey and K. Hepburn)
Donnie & Marie
Sonny & Cher
Hansel & Gretal
Batman & Robin
Pinky Tuskadero & the Girls (sp? happy days)
Beauty & the Beast ....no....scratch that one...we don't want your breast named 'the beast'..
Catain & Tennile
Brooks & Dunn
Romeo & Juliet
Bert & Ernie
Starsky & Hutch
Lenny & Squiggy ...omg...that's my favorite
Rodgers & Hammerstein
Jack & Jill (went up a hill...ha!...make that 2)
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Penn & Teller

Ok.  THere's a slew to help you along.  Sorry so many masculine names.  Seems we chics like to have a man by our side.


----------



## caliprincess

LOL, thanks mshel!  I was thinking maybe Betty and Veronica??  What do you guys think?

Jill, when did your girls start to soften up?  I feel like mine are rock hard.  And I don't feel like they're that much bigger than before, just alot fuller on top.  Maybe I'm just being way too impatient.


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL..Im at my parents in Hilton Head...during a monsoon right now..so I havent been on the PF much.(ANd my flight home tomorrow just got cancelled..ROFL..UGH)


Funny u should ask...I was out shoppin today here and noticed they are still pretty hard....i was buying a cute sundress....had to go braless and really noticed they were still pretty hard.They are slightly softer than a few weeks ago.But in all honesty..I think its gonna be months before we see NORMAL lookin softer boobs.ill keep ya posted....heehee
PS
I personally vote for almond and Joy and heckle and Jeckle...ROFL


----------



## mshel

^^^ I read, likely on the boob site lol, that it is easily 6 months before they'll look anything like they're meant to, and one year before they're completely done...what?....morphing?

Stay safe jill...


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Why are implants hard/why do they soften up?  Is it your skin that's changing or the implants?


----------



## bubbleliciousis

WOW MShel rocked out a whole list!! LOL  

I vote for Romeo and Juliet =) 

I have some BAD name ideas - i'm sorry but i realy can't help it!! these are the only ones coming to mind!! 

Bigger and better 
Dumb and dumber
Itchy and scratchy 
Cute and Perky
TWiddle dum and twiddle Dee (hmmm ok this might be tricky since this sounds like it's meant for 4 vs 2...) 


Bogey and Becall (this is probably the most decent one! LOL)





mshel said:


> Heckle & Jeckle
> Almond & Joy
> Plain & Peanuts
> Bonnie & Clyde
> Spencer & Katharine (Spencer Tracey and K. Hepburn)
> Donnie & Marie
> Sonny & Cher
> Hansel & Gretal
> Batman & Robin
> Pinky Tuskadero & the Girls (sp? happy days)
> Beauty & the Beast ....no....scratch that one...we don't want your breast named 'the beast'..
> Catain & Tennile
> Brooks & Dunn
> Romeo & Juliet
> Bert & Ernie
> Starsky & Hutch
> Lenny & Squiggy ...omg...that's my favorite
> Rodgers & Hammerstein
> Jack & Jill (went up a hill...ha!...make that 2)
> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
> Penn & Teller
> 
> Ok.  THere's a slew to help you along.  Sorry so many masculine names.  Seems we chics like to have a man by our side.


----------



## merika

I was rolling around laughing when SO asked me what was so amusing.  So I told him that people were trying to find names for a pfer.  He says "what's so funny about that?"  and looks a bit uncomfortable.  I detected a whiff of embarrassment in the air and pushed a bit harder and he says " Well, [name of his ex gf here] used to call my butt cheeks 'Jigglypuff' and 'Wigglytuff' " - two Pokemon characters!

Oi, oi....he's never going to hear the last of this one!!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

good detector you have there! 


never heard of those either (not a pokemon fan)

milk that for all you can girl! heheh


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

I got mine done two years ago come this July. I couldn't be happier about my decision. I had a pain pump, a little tube that was inserted in both boobs for probably around two weeks after my surgery (can't completely remember that far back) and it helped so much! The surgery and recovery was basically painless! The only time that I had troubles was if I didn't sleep with my head/chest elevated because I would wake up and it felt like the implants were up to my chin. But that got better with time. The only thing now is I'm having a bit of rippling and it doesn't feel like my left one is settled as much as my right one. I just made an appointment with my dr. to look into getting them replaced with silicone so the rippling will be no more


----------



## mshel

Bubbles, I love Itchy & Scratchy because from what I read, when the nerves reginerate, they do itch like crazy!

I was thinking that from my list, Lenny and Squiggy could be changed to Lenny & Squeaky since they typically squeak and make noises during recovery.

Merika...that's just a riot!  I personally think naming the girls Jigglypuff and Wigglytuff is perfect.  They sound like boob names to me!  I would love mine to be wiggly and jiggly.  Tell your man thanks! 

Nerd...They are high and hard because when the muscle is torn and the implant placed underneath, everythings swollen and the muscles are kind of contracted.  As time goes by, they do what is called 'fluffing' (although I don't beleive that's a medical term) and the muscles start to relax and literally drop and the implants settle into those pockets.  It can take up to a year to see the final results.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

^Thanks, mshel!  And as far as those names, go, modifying bubbleliciousis', how about "Tittledee and Tittledum"?


----------



## Beach Bum

^rofl..love THOSE NAMES...HEEHEE!!!!!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Wooo Tittledee and Tittledum is a good one!! Nice one Nerdphanie! 


MShel, wiggly and jiggly are good too!!! 


I'm sure Jill can relate to lenny and squeaky. LOL!!!

HEHEHHE 

I don't think cali would want to name hers itchy and scratchy though, makes me itch just typing it !!! LOL:blink:


----------



## Blair Waldorf

^ Just building off of yours, bubbles .


----------



## bubbleliciousis

^ hey gal, can you come up with a good variation for 

tit for tat? the suitability of tit needs noo explaination... 

i seem to be good at coming up with inappropriate names... might as well amuse you guys if i can't actually HELP CAli name the girls!!


----------



## Beach Bum

ROFL..I love readin this thread..heeeheee!!!!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

bubbleliciousis said:


> ^ hey gal, can you come up with a good variation for
> 
> tit for tat? the suitability of tit needs noo explaination...
> 
> i seem to be good at coming up with inappropriate names... might as well amuse you guys if i can't actually HELP CAli name the girls!!



How about titi and tata?


----------



## Cristina

I haven't popped into this thread in a bit, since my first consultation.  But, I'm happy to report that I had my second consultation today and my surgery is scheduled for August 31!  

I drove my butt all the way down to Coral Gables from West Palm Beach ush: to see a doctor who did a BA for a friend of a friend.  Her breasts look great  Very natural and completely in proportion with the rest of her body.  She was raving about her positive experience, so I made an appointment for a consult.

The doctor and his staff made me feel very comfortable.  The procedure is done in the office, under local anesthesia.  I don't know what exact size I'm getting yet (how many CC's), but I do know that I'm going with saline, more than likely high profile implants, according to the PS.

BF is excited already   He's also excited that the estimate is a couple of thousand less than the first PS I saw, but more than that he's glad that I found a PS that I feel comfortable with and that I'm excited about the surgery


----------



## mshel

^^^I've been thinking about you!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!  That is very exciting!


----------



## Beach Bum

WOW...CRISTINA!!!!!!!
SOOOO happy for you girl!!!
Congrats!Feel free to PM me for any pre-surgical advice..although I think Ive covered my entire saga in this thread...LOL!


----------



## Cristina

Thanks mshel and Jill!  I am nervous already, I'm sure I'll be PMing you, Jill, the closer it gets to my surgery date.  My pre-op visit is August 17  I scheduled everything for after my Keys vacation, that way I can recover and not have to worry about going anywhere or doing anything.

The countdown begins!


----------



## caliprincess

Congrats Cristina!  Now we'll have to find names for your new "girls" too.  It's a good thing you gave up ample warning because it'll take us that long to find names!

Mshel, we're still waiting for you!  I gave up alot of purses to get my surgery.  The girls at LV in my town are already sending search parties out for me.

I can't wait to fully recover.  I even ordered like $100 worth of Mederma (scar reducing ointment)!  Hopefully I can start using it within a few weeks.  And that whole dropping and fluffing thing is taking forever!  Ok, ok, I know I'm impatient.  Tomorrow is 2 weeks Post Op!


----------



## mshel

Aw, thanks Caliprincess.  Well...I just have 3 lv items and sadly, I think I might be on a 10 year ban! ha!  Oh well.    Although, I will admit to shortly pondering the idea of selling those 3 items...but...it was a short-lived ponder!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Congrats, Cristina!  But LOCAL anesthesia?  So you're awake while they do it?


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Congrats cristina!! 

LA would totally scare me... if anyones cutting me up, i need to be on GA or i'll probably go into shock listening to the sounds of what's going on..... i'm a whimp....


----------



## Cristina

nerdphanie said:


> Congrats, Cristina! But LOCAL anesthesia? So you're awake while they do it?


 

Thanks! 

I guess I should have been more specific.  It's twilight - I don't know if you've ever been under twilight before?  If not, I've been under twice for different procedures (endoscopy and wisdom teeth removal) and you're not fully awake, watching everything that happens to you.  I remember during the endoscopy it was intravenous, and for my wisdom teeth it was through an oxygen mask.  

Here's information on how it's used in cosmetic surgery.



> *Intravenous sedation (twilight sleep) with local anesthesia* _(see below)_ provided by a CRNA (Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist) is our preference, when appropriate, because it:
> Is safer than a general anesthetic
> Minimizes post-operative recovery, as well as, nausea and vomiting Is less stressful on patient
> Requires no breathing tube; therefore, no resulting sore throat
> Reduces cost by using office facility
> Eliminates need for overnight care
> *Twilight Sleep* may be used for
> Liposuction - for limited areas
> Facial Surgery - including facelifts, eyelid lifts and nasal surgery
> Breast Surgery - including augmentations, lifts and reductions
> Abdominoplasty - usually modified abdominoplasties



And more...



> With twilight sedation, you will not be unconscious.  You will be sedated to the point of being asleep, but you will not be unconscious or intubated.   As with general anesthesiology, you should be sure it is administered a certified anesthesiologist or a certified nurse anesthetist (CRNA).
> 
> Smaller doses of the same or similar drugs used in general anesthesia will be used, causing only light sleep and less loss of memory as typical with general anesthesia.
> 
> Twilight sedation does not provide pain relief to the area being operated on.  Local or regional anesthetics will be used as well.  Twilight sedation involves a much shorter recovery and causes less, if any, nausea or vomiting.


----------



## Swanky

twilight is cool, recovery is supposed to be easier w/ it.
Also w/ GA your body takes at least a few days for it to normalize.

YEA C!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so excited for you!
I always recommend 2-3 consults, it's my opinion that you'll KNOW when you find the right Doc!


----------



## mshel

I'm so excited you get the choice of twilight.  I've heard ONLY great things about it.  Awesome!!


----------



## caliprincess

Oh thank god you're going with Twilight Cristina.  I was thinking about you today when I was driving home.  I kept thinking of you on the operating table being awake and all the pushing and stuffing they'll be doing to put those implants in!  I think I would be horrified if I was awake through all that!

I bought my first bra today Post Op!  I haven't dropped completely yet but I fit into a 36C!  Yay!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

^ Congrats!  Sounds sexy


----------



## Cristina

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> twilight is cool, recovery is supposed to be easier w/ it.
> Also w/ GA your body takes at least a few days for it to normalize.
> 
> YEA C!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm so excited for you!
> I always recommend 2-3 consults, it's my opinion that you'll KNOW when you find the right Doc!


 
Thanks, *Swanky!* 


*Caliprincess* - LOL I would be terrified, too, if I was awake and watching some strange people stuffing something into my boobies   Hey, at least I could tell them when to stop filling the implant.  "No, no, make them bigger!"


----------



## Blair Waldorf

*Cristina* I hadn't heard of twilight but thank goodness!


----------



## caliprincess

I found a great website about plastic surgery.  It shows how everything is done, from face lifts to breast augmentation!  It's animated so it's not gross.  If it was real I would hurl!  

http://understandplasticsurgery.com/3d_animations.asp


----------



## IHeartCoach

Has anyone looked at www.justbreastimplants.com?

It is sooo informational. I am on there everyday and learn someting new.

There is a forum and lots of great people and information!

I go for my consults in 2 weeks I'm so excited!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Cali, 36C sounds AWESOME!! 


YAY ALRIGHT!! 

For now i have to contend with my 32As...


----------



## caliprincess

^^^When I first got home after it was done, it did not feel like a 36C.  I swear the implants were up to my neck.  I felt like a mutated, 4 breasted alien.  Now that the implants are starting to drop it does look a little bigger but not where I really want them.  Right now I'm a little "bulbous" on the top.  I don't feel huge yet.  I was quite shocked that I actually fit into the C cup.  But I bought one of those La Senza itec wireless bras (Victoria's Secret's equivalent of the ipex bra, actually VS bought out La Senza, but that's a different thread altogether) because I heard that the underwire can hurt the incision right now.


----------



## Swanky

I visited yestheyrefake.net, I liked it a lot, also makemeheal.com is good.


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Hey cali, 

 LOL....  i think the mega breasty alien would be a very marketable movie!!!  the swelling and up to the neck boobs seems to be pretty common... i'm sure they will settle in nicely and be more perfect with time. it's only been what, 2 weeks-ish since ur op? 


i guess as long as the bra offers enough support w/o the underwire you'll be fine...?  I like LA Senza too... they have nice sleepwear and yoga stuff.  i didn't know they got bought out by VS though! 

I love the lacy bras and would be able to wear them if i were a C cup! those bras are not meant for a cups! 
I look for heavily padded underwire bras =) 




caliprincess said:


> ^^^When I first got home after it was done, it did not feel like a 36C.  I swear the implants were up to my neck.  I felt like a mutated, 4 breasted alien.  Now that the implants are starting to drop it does look a little bigger but not where I really want them.  Right now I'm a little "bulbous" on the top.  I don't feel huge yet.  I was quite shocked that I actually fit into the C cup.  But I bought one of those La Senza itec wireless bras (Victoria's Secret's equivalent of the ipex bra, actually VS bought out La Senza, but that's a different thread altogether) because I heard that the underwire can hurt the incision right now.


----------



## caliprincess

^^^hey Bubbles, I used to wear the La Senza Itec push up bras before the BA.  They work wonders!  But I still wanted to be bigger without padding.  KWIM?  They're a little pricey but I bought that discount card and it's soooo worth it.   My assistant is a 36A but with those bras she looks like a C!

There's a big sale on right now and I bought those new bras for like $16 each!  I didn't go crazy though JUST IN CASE when I drop they'll become D's.  I hope not, that's too big for me!  I also saw all these new lipglosses and eyeshadows from VS at the store.  I guess VS wants to take over Canada too!  I wish I owned stock in VS.


----------



## caliprincess

Oh I forgot, the makemeheal website is awesome!  Thanks Swanky!  I like the pics the girls put up on there.  The mentor website (www.mentor4me.com) is good too if you want to see pics of before and afters too.


----------



## Beach Bum

CALI..
VS makes a NO underwire bra that i wear all the time...its great and has helped to shape my new boobs better.It s actually helped them drop and look more natural..LOL..by pushin them in the normal positions.Im over 5 weeks postop..every week gets more normal lookin.....PHEW!yer almost there girl!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

^ Hey Jill, how are your girls doing? is leftie(?) dropping nicely??


----------



## bubbleliciousis

while we are on the topic of breasts, celebrity forum posted these pics of maggie gyllenhal breast feeding.... i like her nice natural ample looking boobs... =) 

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2007/06/06/maggie-gyllenhaal-breast-feeding/#more-4921


----------



## Beach Bum

bubbleliciousis said:


> ^ Hey Jill, how are your girls doing? is leftie(?) dropping nicely??


 

I still see a slight difference in the LEFT side....I go back to PS on the 15th....ugh..Hope itll be good news but I think its gonna have to be fixed.


----------



## Coldplaylover

I had and removed them around 5 years later.  I am much happier being implant free......especially when I'm running.


----------



## Beach Bum

^WOW!really Coldplay??
How big did u go?


----------



## mshel

How are all my girls?  My girls...and my girls' girls....


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL..Hey girl..where u been.My girls are actually feelin NORMAL for once....I think Ive FINALLY reached that point post op where I love them and they feel like ME and not attached to me..LOL


----------



## Beach Bum

PS- i go back FRIDAY to the PS to see if they have evened out enough..LOL..UGH.


----------



## mshel

^^^Good luck...will keep fingers and toes crossed for ya.

Do you have a bodysite or someplace where you've posted before/after pics?  Or...is that to forward a question....so not a biggie if you do have one but don't want to 'share' it.


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> LOL..Hey girl..where u been.My girls are actually feelin NORMAL for once....I think Ive FINALLY reached that point post op where I love them and they feel like ME and not attached to me..LOL


OH, I'm not on the computer as much when it's warm.  Plus, dh and I went on a small wknd get-a-way this last wknd., so I was off for a few days.


----------



## Beach Bum

^Glad u guys got to get away!HOW AWESOME!
I take before and after pics,,plus I have weekly pics I take too.and I see the placemt of the Left one is still lower...which is how it has ALWAYS BEEN SINCE DAY1..I doubt that is gonna change.Gotta bad feelin im goin under the knife again.ugh.which is super bad cuz Im havin other health issues with asthma...etc..which would complicate it more.
HOPEFULLY ...the PS visit will go OK.....but I have a feelin...eeeeek!!LOL!


----------



## caliprincess

Hey Jill - - -Just wanted to say good luck tomorrow!  Keep up posted!  Can you pls ask your Dr. why my twins are still hard as a rock.  I could seriously take an eye out.  Thanx.


----------



## mshel

Jill said:


> ^Glad u guys got to get away!HOW AWESOME!
> I take before and after pics,,plus I have weekly pics I take too.and I see the placemt of the Left one is still lower...which is how it has ALWAYS BEEN SINCE DAY1..I doubt that is gonna change.Gotta bad feelin im goin under the knife again.ugh.which is super bad cuz Im havin other health issues with asthma...etc..which would complicate it more.
> HOPEFULLY ...the PS visit will go OK.....but I have a feelin...eeeeek!!LOL!


Yeah, we needed it.  It'd only been since 2000 since the two of had been away sans kids!


----------



## Beach Bum

caliprincess said:


> Hey Jill - - -Just wanted to say good luck tomorrow! Keep up posted! Can you pls ask your Dr. why my twins are still hard as a rock. I could seriously take an eye out. Thanx.


 
Thanks girl!
Mine have JUST started to soften.I actually like them alot more this week...they move now too..LOL
Nervous about tomorrows appmt...they are still uneven like the first day.UGH...afternoon apt..Ill keep ya all posted.Thanks for the well wishes!I NEED IT!


----------



## mshel

yes, g'luck jilly.  let us know


----------



## Swanky

good luck today JIll!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

IM BACK!LOL!
OK..so the girls are moving lower ..which is good news.So they are holdin off FOR NOW with any surgery.
HOWEVER........I have slightly uneven nipples..LOL.He can numb one and move it(GAG!!!!!!!)in the office for just a 30 min OV.its a minor procedure.However it leaves a tiny scar above one nipple.What do u think I should do>????
I have it scheduled in about 2 weeks....cuz In all honesty I wear tight shirts and it bothers me alot.
OH..And the BESTEST news...after I spent a fortune in VS last night buying NO UNDERWIRE BRAS>>LOL..I CAN NOW WEAR(At 6 wks post op) WIRED BRAS!!!!
WOOHOO!!!!!!!PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Back to strapless and racerbacks..Im off to VS again.Those people are gonna know my name by now..LOL


----------



## Bag Fetish

I would wait a little longer before doing this. It can take up to a yr for your implants to completely drop to where they will be.
I think doing this now you might be rushing things. What about wearing a little bra under your things or petals ( i think that is why you call them)

Either way, glad things are going well.


----------



## caliprincess

Hey Jill,  I would wait a year before I'd do anymore surgery, because they (they, meaning the people who knows about these kinds of things) say that it does take a year for your breasts to settle.  And having surgery inside the doc's office, that means you'll probably be totally awake through all this, does give me the heeby geebies.  Do you find that after you had surgery that you can't watch violent shows anymore?  I was watching Rome (uber violent) last night with my DH and I just had to close my eyes and cover my ears on some parts of the show.

Ok back to topic.  I saw on some breast augmentation website, that some women buy those lilypadz to cover their nipples if they don't wear bras.  I totally had these when I was nursing but then threw out ALL my nursing stuff after I weaned off the last kid!  Those lilypadz are made of silicone or something and they supress milk discharge if you have a let down so your shirt doesn't get wet.  KWIM?  I would go back to the maternity store and stock up on those and no one will know or see if your nipples are uneven.

What size bra were you before and what size bra are you wearing now?  I was an A cup before and I tried on some B cups but they were overflowing (woohoo!), I couldn't believe I had to wear a C!  But I don't think I LOOK like a C because those babies still look like they're pretty high up there.  I want them to be fuller on the bottom.


----------



## Beach Bum

^I was the same way...6 weeks later..They have dropped and REALLY filled out..I love them now.!I do wear the petals as I go braless alot.THE PS says the nipples WILL NEVER even out.....So I have to do this.AND YES..It gives me the heeby jeebies too...WAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Swanky

Jill, I'd totally get that fixed
It's just not worth always having to hide them for the rest of your life.


----------



## IHeartCoach

So I have my consults on Monday! I'm soo excited!

Have any adivce for me?


----------



## Swanky

how many consults?
Ask "why?" when he/they recommend one thing over another


----------



## IHeartCoach

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> how many consults?
> Ask "why?" when he/they recommend one thing over another


 

Was the first question directed to me?

If so I am going on two. One in the morning and one in the afternoon.

I figured I would like to see more than one and even though I have a really good feeling about one and more than likely will go with him I like to have options.


----------



## Beach Bum

^Good luck on yer consults...U will know when u find the perfect PS for you..I did!


----------



## caliprincess

IHeartCoach- how did you do at your consults?


----------



## IHeartCoach

Not as good as I thought. 

Dr. Giacobbe was really nice and told me that I needed a lift most definantly and I could do implants also- up to 360CC. Under the muscle.

He said the (Donut) ? Periareolar Breast Lift would be best for me. Not a full lift and the cost would be around $6900 total.

Dr. Shatkin was very umm well blunt with me. Pretty much told me I was fat and that I shouldn't get them done now. And all this other crap. IDK his attitude wasn't what I was expecting. He told me to go on a diet and come back some other time. He said he could do up to 400CC silicone over the muscle. And a FULL Anchor lift. The total for him was almost $10,000. No way!

He gave me a ZOne diet book. LOL But they didn't ask me to pay the $75 consultation fee so that made me happy!

I know I am a little chubby but the first Dr. didn't seem to mind?

I'm about 5'5 160LBS.


So IDK what the others problem was. Sorry I'm not a size 2! Ugh it made me feel like crap.

But I do know I need to lose some weight and maybe I should before getting them done. So I think I'm going to give it a couple months or so?

I don't really know what to do, I really want them now! And I want them to look good but I do think i should lose some weight but it might take me forever! I'm so bad at that!

HELP!


----------



## Swanky

the 2nd guy sounds like a jerk!

Are you sagging quite a bit now?
How old are you?
Do you work out a lot?
Do you plan on having children/do you already have them?

I ask because these answers are really important as to which lift and placement of the implants you'd need.


----------



## Sanguar

5'5" 160, may be a bit overweight, but you're not obese!!  There was no reason for him to treat you that way.  At 5'2" 130, I could still wear a size 4.  That guy is an @ss.


----------



## IHeartCoach

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> the 2nd guy sounds like a jerk!
> 
> Are you sagging quite a bit now?
> How old are you?
> Do you work out a lot?
> Do you plan on having children/do you already have them?
> 
> I ask because these answers are really important as to which lift and placement of the implants you'd need.


 
They both say I have moderate sag and an implant alone won't fix that.

I'm 19, size 36C now.

I don't work out... Like at all. Walk once and a while but not usually. I want to start. LOL

I do plan on having kids probably in my late 20's. No kids now.

I could stand to lose some weight. So I think I will sit on it for a while and see what I can do. i think me and the boyfriend are going to start a diet and maybe start walking together.


----------



## caliprincess

The second Dr. probably won't do implants on you because if you lose weight AFTER the surgery, the implants would look totally different on you.  He still should've have put his words in perspective, after all, you ARE a PAYING customer.


----------



## IHeartCoach

That's what his reason was. The first one called me back today to see what I was going to do and I told them I was going to wait to see how I do at losing some weight. Even if I lost like 10-15 LBS I don't think my breast would change that much. they never really have before.


----------



## Beach Bum

^SORRY..what a jerk doctor!He needs a little sensitivity training.
dont let him get ya down girl!u can lose some weight..and/or  get the implants...as long as u are happy with YOU!!THATS ALL THAT COUNTS!


----------



## Dollie

i have A cups. i think i should get implants. I'm only 18 years old though. Isn't that a little too early to decide something like that? Although at 5'3 and 95 lbs, it's no wonder i have a cups. haha Can any of you girls recommend a good plastic surgeon in the east coast for a very good price? thanks everyone!


----------



## IHeartCoach

Check out www.justbreastimplants.com They have great info on implants and sugeons! tons of great people on there. it is the most helpful and informative site that I have ever seen on breast implants and other procedures.

If you go here, click your state, it will show recommended surgeons.

http://www.justbreastimplants.com/plastic_surgeons/


----------



## intheevent

Hi all,

I am definitely getting a tummy tuck and I have a few reccomendatios for PS but I was curious to know if anyone tried or researched the "american cosmetic surgery network" or any of the other services mentioned in the article below from WSJ posted by bubbleicious.

Just curious... 



bubbleliciousis said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Thought some of you might find this article from WSJ interesting! I posted it as a new thread but thought i'd post it here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Getting a Discount on Plastic Surgery*
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman,Times,Serif]*Insurers Start to Offer Access To List of Doctors Who Charge  Less to Referred Patients*[/FONT]
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]*[FONT=times new roman,times,serif]By RHONDA L. RUNDLE
> May 15, 2007; WSJ - Page D1[/FONT]
> *[/FONT]
> Face-lifts, tummy tucks, nose jobs and other cosmetic surgeries cost thousands of dollars that health insurance doesn't cover. But some health plans are now offering a new type of benefit -- access to a list of plastic surgeons who have agreed to reduce their fees.
> The price-cutting plastic surgeons are part of something called the American Cosmetic Surgery Network, owned by United Networks of America Inc., which also runs discount programs for prescription drugs, hearing aids, dental care and vision-correction surgery. The cosmetic network offers discounts for surgeries, as well as some nonsurgical procedures including laser hair removal and skin resurfacing. Botox, the popular antiwrinkle drug, is excluded for now.
> The network prices -- such as $6,449 for a face-lift -- can be much lower than comparable local rates. The national average cost of a face-lift is $6,532, according to the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic Surgery, but because fees vary widely by doctor and geographic region, these rates can often be significantly higher. United Networks says its prices represent either a 20% discount off each doctor's typical rate, or a fixed below-market rate, with a cap of $999 set on additional facility fees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The network sells access to its doctor lists to individuals for $90 a year. But, increasingly, insurance companies, looking for ways to stand out, are buying the benefit to offer their members access to the discounts. Members present their insurance ID card to qualify for the lower rates. They pay the physician out of their own pocket.
> BlueCross BlueShield of South Carolina and Humana Inc.'s and Coventry Health Care Inc.'s plans in Louisiana are among the insurers who are offering discounts through the network. In February, South Carolina BlueCross BlueShield introduced a benefit that gives members discounts of 20% or more on cosmetic procedures when they use a participating doctor. So far, more than 100 of the health plan's members have scheduled appointments with surgeons around the U.S., says David Boucher, the insurer's assistant vice president for health-care services. The discounts "aren't insurance, but they make our plan more attractive to employers and members," he says.
> AmeriPlan Corp., which sells supplemental health-benefit programs with discounts on services such as vision care, also offers its plan members access to United Networks' physicians. About 30 members a month use the cosmetic-surgery benefit, about the same as for vision-correction surgery, says Julia Baker, senior vice president of provider relations for the Plano, Texas, company.
> *Gaining Traction*
> Ryan Jumonville, owner of United Networks, which is based in Baton Rouge, La., says the 17-year-old company is finally seeing the plastic-surgery network gain traction after a five-year struggle. In March, at a national conference of Blue Cross/Blue Shield insurers, United Networks was one of several vendors who made a pitch to more than a dozen participating plans. United says it expects much of its growth in coming years to come from its cosmetic surgery network.
> Interest in such networks comes as the number of cosmetic procedures and the number of practitioners offering them has grown in recent years. At the same time, insurance and other medical-payment options such as tax-favored flexible-spending accounts won't pay for purely cosmetic procedures (though they will typically pay to correct a deformity arising from an illness, injury or congenital defect).
> *'Value-Added'*
> For some people, a cosmetic-surgery benefit can be a deal maker. Susan Stott, age 45, started shopping for a new individual health-insurance policy after the cost of her old coverage went up. Coventry caught her eye because its brochure featured several "value added" programs, including the cosmetic-surgery discount network, which gave it "a little sparkle," she says.
> After becoming a Coventry member, she underwent breast-augmentation surgery last year. The cost was $3,600, about 60% of the market rate, says Ms. Stott, who lives near Baton Rouge.
> Discount networks are a tough sell to plastic surgeons, who seldom sign the sort of business contracts that are common in managed care. They say discount programs tend to attract the least qualified surgeons who can't find enough patients on their own.
> "Those that are experts and leaders in these various areas don't feel like they have to participate because of the value they give in terms of their patient outcomes," says Mark Jewell, a Eugene, Ore., plastic surgeon and past president of the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic Surgery, a professional group.
> Mr. Jumonville says United Networks targets "only board-certified plastic surgeons" and has a rigorous credentialing process. The company tries to persuade doctors that the lower fees they receive will be offset by reduced costs for marketing and administration. "Surgeons don't want to affiliate themselves with a discount program -- that is a term that is almost taboo -- so we have to sell it to them as more of a marketing fee," Mr. Jumonville says.
> *Screening Patients*
> Mr. Jumonville says his company seeks to protect surgeons by keeping the physicians' names confidential until a prospective patient is screened. The company vets callers to weed out those who are price-shopping or fishing for information. That helps keep the surgeons' fee schedules from public view, and guards against the threat of fee-cut demands from other patients. United staff members also discuss surgery costs and help arrange financing with lenders, if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company says about 2,000 procedures have been performed so far through referrals to its network, which includes roughly 600 physicians.
> Patti Kuvelis, a 47-year-old senior-care analyst for the state of California, says she had considered having a rhinoplasty for years after breaking her nose in a car accident. At a cost of about $10,000, a nose job seemed prohibitively expensive, however. Last year, an online search turned up some lower-cost possibilities, including the United Networks panel. For $90, she bought an individual membership and access to the reduced-fee network.
> "I got my card and emailed for an appointment. One of the representatives called me back and we talked for maybe half an hour," Ms. Kuvelis says. She received several physician names, but opted for Robert Winslow, a plastic surgeon in Cameron Park, Calif., about a two-hour drive from her home. To set up an appointment, she paid a $500 deposit.
> In September, she met Dr. Winslow. "He had a great book of before-and-after pictures," she says. He advised her to get a chin implant to aesthetically balance her new nose, and she also had eyelid surgery. The total cost of the three procedures came to about $12,000, after additional savings for paying cash.
> *Weighing the Results*
> Ms. Kuvelis says that by adding the other procedures, she ultimately paid more than she originally hoped, but feels she got good value for her money. She says she is very happy with the results and figures she saved "a good 50% if not more." She also applauded the follow-up care she has received.
> Dr. Winslow, a 70-year-old plastic surgeon, says he receives only about 40% of his usual fee when patients are referred to him that way.
> His contract is with MyChoice Medical Inc., a subcontractor of United Networks. MyChoice Medical, based in Stroudsburg, Pa., maintains its own network, and solicits patients online through Web sites including looksforless.com and doctorssayyes.com. A menu of "guaranteed lowest prices" is posted on one site, 1800beyourbest.com, promising thigh lifts for $7,999 and liposuction for $2,999. MyChoice Medical officials didn't return calls.
> *A Source of Patients*
> Dr. Winslow says he signed with MyChoice six years ago, after moving to the community from another California town. "When I'm really busy I don't need them, and when I'm not, it's very handy to have that source of patients," he says.
> He says he gets 100 to 400 referrals a year, which account for roughly a third of his practice. He says he receives about $3,000 for a breast augmentation and about $4,000 for a tummy tuck. (The national average for breast augmentation is $3,544, according to the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic Surgery. But fees vary widely and can range into five figures. The national average for a tummy tuck is $5,263, according to the society.)
> The fees barely cover his expenses, he says, but the referrals "keep me busy."


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Hey intheevent, 

I think you could save something by looking into the plan they mentioned in the article and the associated doctors. 
sounds like some of the docs are quite experienced and popular  and they use the plan as a way to fill their patient list when things are quiet. So in that case, you have a good doc and are able to save abit. i'd say to research into the docs and see if you can get any word of mouth feedback about the docs. 

if you don't feel comfortable with the docs in the network then go with a doctor that you're comfortable with but may be more expensive.  it's one of those things where it'd be great to save some $000s but you rather be safe than sorry.... 

Also check out regular docs and the ones in the network and see if you're really getting a discount. 
Just my thoughts! 

good luck!!!


----------



## intheevent

Totally,
I plan on researching both. The thing is since you don't know what doctors are in the network until after you pay you don't know what you are getting. Then I think what if one of the PS that I am considering is part of the network and I never find out? Then I am paying more than I need to.

Sounds like there are lots of experienced doctors involved. I also know top dollar doesn't necessarily mean best doctor either, some docs charge top dollar w/ fewer patients others do more volume.

Does anyone know what I should expect to pay for a tummy tuck in chicago or chicagoland area?

TIA


----------



## mshel

How are you girls w/the new girls?

Are they dropped and fluffed? 

Do they feel like yours? 

Any rippling?  Are they soft?  Did ya'll get sils or saline?  (I'm sorry...too lazy to remind myself by reading back through)

Can you do everything you once did w/out pain?

And as an extra bonus...how are your men responding?

And Jill...whatever happened w/your possible surgery to correct asymmetry?


----------



## caliprincess

Hey girls, long time no post (this thread anyway).  The girls haven't fully dropped and fluffed yet.  I'm only 6 weeks.  I will be going to the PS this wednesday and will be asking a zillion questions.  I don't feel as big as I am.  I guess I'm my own worst critic.  I've been measured, got new bras (see old posts), but I don't FEEL like a C cup woman!  In my eyes, the twins don't LOOK like a C cup.  Maybe I'm having major mental problems now, I'm also too scared to let go of my binder from my tummy tuck.  Swanky, did you have that problem?


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Gals i found this smiley and couldn't resist sharing... i thought you gals would appreciate it!!!


----------



## caliprincess

^^^^sorry, can't see it.


----------



## bubbleliciousis

hey cali, hmmm try this ... 

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m252/RiverIsMyGoddess/icons/smiley_naughtycouch.gif


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL CALI!
Im helpin a friend thru a recent BA.The best advice I gave her is that she is gonna go mental the first 6 weeks.....and to expect a rollercoaster of emotions with the new additions....LMAO
I like mine.Im glad I did it.Mine are still a tad uneven..Im supposed to get a MINOR surgical procedure done in my PS office in MONDAY(Moving a nipple..LOL!ACK!)They just place a tiny incision above the one nipple and stitch it UPWARDS.To even it out.I still think mine are uneven placemt wise...and a second surgery may be in my near future.Once the scar tissue has formed..there is no chance of them evening out.
ALL IN ALL....I love them now.....

hated them and loved them on and off the first 6 weeks..Like a mental patient..HEHE!So expect that if u get a BA!!!!


----------



## kristenmi123

I had mine done in March and loving the results.

They look natural and just enough.  I'm probably a 36D and 5'7" tall so they look good on my frame.  And I had the surgery where they went through my belly button.  Mine are Saline.

The recovery was rough the 1st night.  The next day I was deathly ill and could not keep anything down and had a prescription called in & started feeling better a few hours later.  I really felt deathly ill all night telling my mom she might have to call 911.  

Other than that I've been happy!!!!


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

It will be two years ago at the end of this month since I've had mine. I couldn't be happier with my decision. My surgery was a breeze (I had a pain pump... a tiny tube placed into each breast pumping pain medicine in for I think two weeks or so). The only pain I ever had was if I didn't sleep upright and I would wake up and my boobs would be up to my chin haha. I was just contemplating getting them to a D, I'm currently a C, was a small B originally and I want to get silicone rather than saline. But now I'm just going to wait until after I have the baby to get them redone because I know they're about to go through a lottt of changes right now. But I was very scared and nervous of the outcome and researched doctors and pictures like crazyyyyy... but I am ecstatic about the outcome!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Syntagma said:


> Here is a picture for ya (WITH CLOTHES) LOL I am a 32E now and 5'2, 125 lbs. I was a 32C before the surgery. I know- everyone thought I was crazy but I wanted them!?! Your band width does NOT change unless you gain weight.



I'm just going through this thread again..  I have wanted implants since 1997 and have been doing so much talking and reading. I have now deicded that i'm going for the gummy ones. and With luck under and my preference. Question... What type of implants do you you have?

I'm opting for Rounds to give me the max upper poll fullness, moderate profile..


----------



## caliprincess

I went for my 7 week post op on Wednesday and my PS thought I look fine, in fact I might get bigger after I fluff!  Can't wait for that!  I don't have to wear the sports bra or the binder (for the tummy tuck) anymore, whew, that's a relief!  After not wearing the bra at night I could've sworn I drop LOTS overnight.  I could be hallucinating, but today I'm loving the girls, tomorrow may be a different story!

Here's something I heard (ok, read) on the make me heal website :  A watched boob never drops!  (A pun on the saying "a watched pot never boils")  Well, I thought it was clever.


----------



## intheevent

I am a big fan of the makemeheal forum. Are there others like it? I am in the research stage now and want to absorb as much info as possible.

Also can someone recommend other website with patient ratings or feedback? There are some on makemeheal but not as many as I thought.

TIA


----------



## caliprincess

Try this forum: http://www.breastimplants411.com/forum/default.asp

OR if you google breast augmentation, there are literally over 2 million websites about it!


----------



## intheevent

Thanks,

I'll check it out! Anyone willing to recommend a surgeon in chicago or subarbs, maybe even downstate illinois?


----------



## Swanky

there's another but w/o DR ratings. . .
yestheyrefake.net


----------



## intheevent

Thanks Swanky!

These are like tpf for tatas!


----------



## Beach Bum

Ok kids...wish me luck..LOL.........I have a 2 PM appmt with the PS...havin a small surgical procedure (movin nipple up a tad...eeeeeeeeeek!)in his office...bleck..

Followed by martinis and dinner out with Jillybean..heehee....I feel like alcohol will be needed once I feel the stitches...eeek!!!!!!


----------



## intheevent

Good luck Jill,

I will have a martini for you


----------



## Beach Bum

^LMAO!Thanks girl...Ill be having a few myself...hehe!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Good luck Jill!! 

Good idea to schedule martini after the op =) 

have fun w Jillybean!!


----------



## Beach Bum

I had to reschedule the doc appmt....My daughter is home sick still....sigh....At least I wont have stitches tonight...LOL


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Awww poor kid. how's she? better? 

you get to schedule another martini session after the next scheduled op =)


----------



## Bag Fetish

I have my TT/BA booked, I go in Next yr, Aug 7/08
I will have a full TT, so I want to get hard core at the gym and get down to my ideal weight before hand. I'm also getting *Cohesive* Gel *Implants* and going under the muscle.


----------



## Swanky

oh yea for you!
I had both of those and am SO happy I did it!
LMK if you have any questions!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ thanks


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Wow bag fetish, a whole year in advance! talk about advance planning! 

that should give you lots of time to get into the shape you want! 

good luck and hope all gpes well. let us know how ur doing!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ is that strange?
Why do most people just decide they want boobs then run out and get them ?


Otherwise yes because i'm having a TT with it i'd like to get down to the size i'd like to be, my doc said it would be a bettr turn out. That he'd be able to get my tummy as tight as he could and it would  ensure no later sagging. Where if i was to do it now,  I might have to get lipo which I will not do, so therefore he can get my skin tight but after loosing more weight I could have a little sagging if the skin doesnt tighten up. I dont want to  pay for this twice.

So this give me a yr to save and work my butt off and get into the best shape and maintain that weight,.


----------



## Bag Fetish

To those that have had implants...

Can you tell me, would a round 350cc implant give you the same full roundness as a 500mod plus  implant (only with more projection ?)

thanks.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Syntagma said:


> Also forgot to mention I had 520cc's in one breast and 500 cc's in the other, it evened them out. One was slightly larger than the other!


 Do you know what type of implant you have? Round? mod's or hp, or mod plus ?

thanks.

I think we are about the same before size, did you have any sagging ?
I was thinking 500cc so that would put be about the same size as you.

thanks again. btw I've pm'd you.


----------



## Bag Fetish

mshel said:


> You're so right...and it's ridiculous to get caught up on it...but I kind of am.
> W/the implants in a bra and my tshirt on, the 350's made me think I wanted a bit more (i hear they aren't as big once under the muscle)  But, w/the 375, I felt a little too obvious...and was trying to picture my normally flat chest in a swim top...wondering if I'd be busting out all over.
> decisions...



 keep in mine that  going under with your implant you loose 15% of the volume. So you might want to go bigger to gain that back.


----------



## Bag Fetish

exoticasian said:


> hey anybody out there who is from toronto and had her boobs done? Where and Who and how much?



 Dr frank Lista.  He's on Hurontario.  Wonderful guy. I believe they were about 7K for saline.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Too funny, My b/f is a boob man also and had no clue. I've given him real issues. He thought he was more of a butt/leg guy .. He's now changed  



mshel said:


> I have to share what I think is a funny w/ya.  My husband and I went out to dinner the other night...which we rarely do, so it was a real treat.
> 
> We were chatting about the future surgery and I told him that I was thinking recently that I didn't know for certain what 'kind of man he was'.  I knew he was a 'butt-man'...but was that it?!  I said, "I know you're not a boob-man"...and he cut me off....'whoa sister....oh yeah, I'm a boob man!"
> 
> I was shocked...all these years and I told him I had no idea!  And he's giving me the look like...well....(Like hello...you have nothing...why would I ever have told YOU that! )  So he proceeds to tell me he's a butt, boob, and hand man! (Hands?!  yep...so I look down at my hands then chest... and we both start laughing and he says...'See how much I've sacraficed for you!"  *******! ...just kidding...it was cute...and funny at the time.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> the slouching is mostly caused from the tummy skin being pulled so tight.
> Don't overdo it, it'll be fine soon enough.
> 
> You may feel more like taking pics in a few days. .  try it, it REALLY is fascinating and reassuring.



 How long does it take you to get moving around on your own? B/f is planning to take his holidays when I have mine. He's going to be home for a week and the kids will be gone( for most of the month), I figure this will be perfect for  me to rest.
How long was it before you were able to drive? I'll have about a month then i'll be required to drive the kids to school and home, could get away with b/f driving them but i'll have to pick them up. I just dont want to over do it.
How long was it  safe for you to be home on your own?  I'll be having mine on the 7th and b/f will be home/going back to work on the 18th. Do you think i'd be ok on my own after that first week?


----------



## Bag Fetish

How long are you supposed to wear that for ? 


caliprincess said:


> Hey girls, long time no post (this thread anyway).  The girls haven't fully dropped and fluffed yet.  I'm only 6 weeks.  I will be going to the PS this wednesday and will be asking a zillion questions.  I don't feel as big as I am.  I guess I'm my own worst critic.  I've been measured, got new bras (see old posts), but I don't FEEL like a C cup woman!  In my eyes, the twins don't LOOK like a C cup.  Maybe I'm having major mental problems now, I'm also too scared to let go of my binder from my tummy tuck.  Swanky, did you have that problem?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Congrat's, glad you found someone you're comfy with that will give you what you're looking for.



Cristina said:


> I haven't popped into this thread in a bit, since my first consultation.  But, I'm happy to report that I had my second consultation today and my surgery is scheduled for August 31!
> 
> I drove my butt all the way down to Coral Gables from West Palm Beach ush: to see a doctor who did a BA for a friend of a friend.  Her breasts look great  Very natural and completely in proportion with the rest of her body.  She was raving about her positive experience, so I made an appointment for a consult.
> 
> The doctor and his staff made me feel very comfortable.  The procedure is done in the office, under local anesthesia.  I don't know what exact size I'm getting yet (how many CC's), but I do know that I'm going with saline, more than likely high profile implants, according to the PS.
> 
> BF is excited already   He's also excited that the estimate is a couple of thousand less than the first PS I saw, but more than that he's glad that I found a PS that I feel comfortable with and that I'm excited about the surgery


----------



## mshel

Woo hoo!!  Action once again on the BA thread!  

Good times.

I've missed everyone.


----------



## mshel

Bag Fetish said:


> To those that have had implants...
> 
> Can you tell me, would a round 350cc implant give you the same full roundness as a 500mod plus implant (only with more projection ?)
> 
> thanks.


I'm not sure I understand...can you give me more info. on what you mean?

A 350 and 500 will look very different no matter the projectile.  The projectile will affect the upper pole fullness, but if you get larger cc's...well....that's that much more volume.

Am I misunderstanding you though?


----------



## caliprincess

Bag Fetish, congrats on your appt to get your FTT and BA!   It's exciting huh?  I started driving my kids to school after 1 1/2 weeks after my surgery.  The first 5 days was pure torture, you'll have those tubes sticking out of your pubic area for a week and you'll need help to get around for at least a week.  Make sure you take your pain killers ON TIME and take it easy for at least 6 weeks, NO HEAVY LIFTING!  I wore my binder full time for 6 weeks, it's important to wear this because your flesh has to reattach to the muscles, I know that sounds gross.  Also it will itch while it heals so don't scratch too much!  

I would go bigger in implant size than smaller.  What bra size are you now and what do you want to be after your BA?  Go to www.mentor4me.com for before and after photos.  Look at the girls physical stats and you will get a pretty good idea of what you should get.  www.makemeheal.com has a great forum about plastic surgery.

You can pm me if you want to know more gross details!


----------



## Beach Bum

How r u CALI??


----------



## caliprincess

mshel said:


> A 350 and 500 will look very different no matter the projectile. The projectile will affect the upper pole fullness, but if you get larger cc's...well....that's that much more volume.


 

I agree.  Adding another 150 ccs will increase your cup size for sure.  You might not want to go TOO big.  I only went for 325 ccs.


----------



## Swanky

Bag Fetish said:


> How long does it take you to get moving around on your own? B/f is planning to take his holidays when I have mine. He's going to be home for a week and the kids will be gone( for most of the month), I figure this will be perfect for me to rest.
> How long was it before you were able to drive? I'll have about a month then i'll be required to drive the kids to school and home, could get away with b/f driving them but i'll have to pick them up. I just dont want to over do it.
> How long was it safe for you to be home on your own? I'll be having mine on the 7th and b/f will be home/going back to work on the 18th. Do you think i'd be ok on my own after that first week?


I only needed help getting in/out of bed for the first 36 hours.
A week of real help is excellent.  My clear turning point was 9 days though, I'd have been "safe" on my own around day 5 but no driving, I was driving around day 12 I think.
I improved a little everyday after the 3rd day, things are pretty hardcore the first few days, you'll be sleeping A LOT.
After you get your drains out, you'll feel like a new woman.
This happens on a different day depending on the Doc, mine were out on day 7 if I remember correctly.

How old are your kids?
It was rough for me because my twins were only 2, so they were needing to be held a lot, and lifted in/out of cribs still.
SO my angelic MIL pretty much came over everyday for 4 weeks!
that woman!

It's not as bad as you might think, but the first few days are kind of rough.

Will you have a pain pump?

I'll PM you back soon, I promise


----------



## intheevent

I have my first consult this Tuesday and am calling 2 others this week too. I am trying to get scheduled for labor day(ish), it will be sorta slow at work then. My son is 11 and daughter is 8 so I don't need to be very active.

I am getting full tummy tuck with muscle repair and lipo of flanks, not sure about ba.

Do you think 12 days off then back to work will be enough? Will I be able to fit in my normal work clothes? What do you guys think?


----------



## Swanky

what do you do for a living?
For a pretty sedentary job, 12 days is enough. . . although you'll be pretty sore & tired towards the end of the day.
You'll be swollen, but since you'll be smaller/shaped different, you'll most likely fit in most of your clothes.


----------



## Z&J

intheevent said:


> I have my first consult this Tuesday and am calling 2 others this week too. I am trying to get scheduled for labor day(ish), it will be sorta slow at work then. My son is 11 and daughter is 8 so I don't need to be very active.
> 
> I am getting full tummy tuck with muscle repair and lipo of flanks, not sure about ba.
> 
> Do you think 12 days off then back to work will be enough? Will I be able to fit in my normal work clothes? What do you guys think?


 
Your clothes on top should be fine. As far as the tummy tuck. YOU WILL NOT FIT INTO YOUR CLOTHES after 12 days. You will be swollen and wearing the garment. Everyone is different but I was not able to fit back into Jeans/normal pants for 2+ months. And the garment is hard to hide under most normal work clothes. This may be different for different people but I was really dissapointed and unaware of this.Be prepared for the worst case and then a nice surprise can always occur. My TT was 31/2 months ago and I am just into my smaller jeans now.


----------



## intheevent

I work in a hotel in catering it is 95% desk work, I just need to go and say hello to my clients at the start of their events, but definitely no lifting etc.  I think I will be ok there,

As far as the clothes, I will just go to target and get some Isaac Mizrahi LOL if my suits won't fit I guess, I just want to be financially prepared in case I need to go up a size or something for a while.

Thanks1



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> what do you do for a living?
> For a pretty sedentary job, 12 days is enough. . . although you'll be pretty sore & tired towards the end of the day.
> You'll be swollen, but since you'll be smaller/shaped different, you'll most likely fit in most of your clothes.


----------



## intheevent

Thanks for the heads up, I think it is different for everyone so I will just be prepared for the worst.  Are you happy with your results from TT, I heard you won't see the full result until 1 year.  What was the roughest part of yoru receovery and how icky are thos drains?





Z&J said:


> Your clothes on top should be fine. As far as the tummy tuck. YOU WILL NOT FIT INTO YOUR CLOTHES after 12 days. You will be swollen and wearing the garment. Everyone is different but I was not able to fit back into Jeans/normal pants for 2+ months. And the garment is hard to hide under most normal work clothes. This may be different for different people but I was really dissapointed and unaware of this.Be prepared for the worst case and then a nice surprise can always occur. My TT was 31/2 months ago and I am just into my smaller jeans now.


----------



## Swanky

I fit into my pants on day 9 for my sons' 2nd birthday party at home.
Also, my PS recommended against the compression garment, but I bought one anyhow. . . it was so tight it easily took off one size.
I couldn't wear jeans until about 3 months, but all my other clothing was fine.


----------



## intheevent

^^agianst the compression garment?? really, I thought that was like mandatory


----------



## Cristina

Popping into this thread again :shame:  My pre-op appointment is three weeks away.  I'll be in the Keys for lobster season August 2-10, and the appointment is August 17.  I'm trying to focus on vacation first! 

Anywho, I asked for the days off at work - I asked for eight days (Friday, August 31  - September 10).  The actual surgery is August 31.  BF is also asking for the same days, so he can take care of me  He'll be driving me and will be my butler for that week 

I was on the fence for a while about getting the BA done, but the closer the date gets, the more I want to move forward with it and do it.  Who knows when I'll have this opportunity again?  I've been wanting bigger boobs for years.  The money is there, I have plenty of sick time at work, BF is ready and willing to help out - carpe diem!


Good luck with your consult intheevent!   Keep us posted.


----------



## legaldiva

This is a great thread.  I've been thinking about this for awhile, and my bf and I had our first serious discussion about it.  He is so sweet, and like many of the supportive partners on this thread, his opinion is: 'if if makes you happy, then fine, but I love your breasts just the way they are.'

I'm planning on doing it when I get home from my year abroad so I can pay in cash, and before I see a whole lot of people again.  Also, I'm thinking of going up to a large C cup ... I'm a small B as it is.  Mainly, I'm just tired of looking disproportionate, even with a small frame ...

I'd love to hear how the procedure goes for you, Christina ... best of luck!


----------



## Cristina

^ Thank you!   That's wonderful that your BF is supportive of your decision 

I went into Victoria's Secret today on a mission to find out what size I really want.  I went and asked one of the salesgirls for a pair of the  "chicken cutlets" LOL  and told her that I was getting a BA and wanted to try on a few different things and see how I would look "enhanced".  I tried on two bras in a 36B - one without padding, only lightly lined, and one with heavy padding.

The lightly lined bra with the cutlets made barely a difference, both with and without my shirt on.  However, the look with the padded bra _and_ the cutlets on top of that was awesome   It was a very natural look, yet still sexy.  They didn't look overwhelmingly big, but I could tell they looked bigger.  I loved it!  LOL I must have stood in front of the mirror for a good 5-10 minutes, imagining myself having this look permanently.

Because I probably could not get a completely accurate measurement, since I was wearing the cutlets as well as a padded bra, after talking with my mom I decided that I will talk to the PS about getting a small C, that way if they do end up any bigger, it will be a medium C, on the lower end.  I'm kinda scared, because I don't want to end up with huge, unnatural looking boobs - but my PS also did someone I know, and her breasts look gorgeous and totally natural.

I'm getting more and more excited about it 

My mom is becoming way more supportive of my surgery.  She said she will be coming that Saturday and Sunday after the procedure to give BF a break of being my servant  She told me she wished she had hers done seven years ago when she had a tummy tuck - I couldn't imagine going through both procedures (Swanky, you're a trooper! ).


----------



## mshel

^^^Does your doctor have cup sizes to try on?  If so, you should def. do that as I think the implants at the office are different size-wise as the chicken cutlets that I unfortunately pop in on a daily basis! ha!  Or, at least the ones at my docs office felt very different in terms of size (bigger)

Also, I've read from numerous people that V.S. bras run diff. than other brands.


----------



## Sanguar

Cristina said:


> ^ Thank you!   That's wonderful that your BF is supportive of your decision
> 
> I went into Victoria's Secret today on a mission to find out what size I really want.  I went and asked one of the salesgirls for a pair of the  "chicken cutlets" LOL  and told her that I was getting a BA and wanted to try on a few different things and see how I would look "enhanced".  I tried on two bras in a 36B - one without padding, only lightly lined, and one with heavy padding.
> 
> The lightly lined bra with the cutlets made barely a difference, both with and without my shirt on.  However, the look with the padded bra _and_ the cutlets on top of that was awesome   It was a very natural look, yet still sexy.  They didn't look overwhelmingly big, but I could tell they looked bigger.  I loved it!  LOL I must have stood in front of the mirror for a good 5-10 minutes, imagining myself having this look permanently.
> 
> Because I probably could not get a completely accurate measurement, since I was wearing the cutlets as well as a padded bra, after talking with my mom I decided that I will talk to the PS about getting a small C, that way if they do end up any bigger, it will be a medium C, on the lower end.  I'm kinda scared, because I don't want to end up with huge, unnatural looking boobs - but my PS also did someone I know, and her breasts look gorgeous and totally natural.
> 
> I'm getting more and more excited about it
> 
> My mom is becoming way more supportive of my surgery.  She said she will be coming that Saturday and Sunday after the procedure to give BF a break of being my servant  She told me she wished she had hers done seven years ago when she had a tummy tuck - I couldn't imagine going through both procedures (Swanky, you're a trooper! ).



Ok, so you seem to be about my 'usual' size.  I usually vary from a 32A to 32B.  I'm pregnant right now and have a full C cup.  I LOVE IT!!!  They're really sore, so DH is upset, but I may have to have a BA after I'm finished having kids.  These are the perfect size for my body (5'2" around 115 usually).


----------



## Cristina

mshel said:


> ^^^Does your doctor have cup sizes to try on? If so, you should def. do that as I think the implants at the office are different size-wise as the chicken cutlets that I unfortunately pop in on a daily basis! ha! Or, at least the ones at my docs office felt very different in terms of size (bigger)
> 
> Also, I've read from numerous people that V.S. bras run diff. than other brands.


 
Yes, I will definitely be trying on cup sizes, types of implants, etc., at the PS office during my pre-op appointment on August 17.  I kinda wanted to get an idea of how larger boobies would look with and without clothes   I will get a better idea of size when I try on everything during the pre-op - there are so many factors that play into how many CCs and what type of implant you get!

*Sanguar* - Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## cutiepie21

Question for the ladies who have saline implants:

How long do they last?  I heard from a plastic surgeon that there is a 10% increase in chance of rupture for each year you have them.  For example, if you had your implants put in 5 years ago, there is a 50% chance it will rupture, or if you had your implants in 8 years ago, there is an 80% chance it will rupture.  I also heard that the "shelf-life" for saline implants is around 10 years, and implants that last longer than 10 years are rare.  Is this true?


----------



## Bag Fetish

No, they arent for life. as in they will need to be replaced at some point. Whether its a rupture or just different size. My sister has had saline implant s since 1993 and hasnt had an issue with them, has even being  prego with them. Been in 2 car accidents and still no problems.


Thing is if you dont have issues leave them alone.

 But on the same note a friend got them in 1997 and one ruptured,  and has had them replaced. A few Others I know from a BA forum had a rupture, some with less then 10 yrs old and some older. So its really hard to say.



cutiepie21 said:


> Question for the ladies who have saline implants:
> 
> How long do they last?  I heard from a plastic surgeon that there is a 10% increase in chance of rupture for each year you have them.  For example, if you had your implants put in 5 years ago, there is a 50% chance it will rupture, or if you had your implants in 8 years ago, there is an 80% chance it will rupture.  I also heard that the "shelf-life" for saline implants is around 10 years, and implants that last longer than 10 years are rare.  Is this true?


----------



## mshel

^^^Yes...agree with all of the above.  
Some people have had them for 25 years+.

With a saline implants, the good news is, you'll know immediately if there is a rupture as it will deflate.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I only needed help getting in/out of bed for the first 36 hours.
> A week of real help is excellent.  My clear turning point was 9 days though, I'd have been "safe" on my own around day 5 but no driving, I was driving around day 12 I think.
> I improved a little everyday after the 3rd day, things are pretty hardcore the first few days, you'll be sleeping A LOT.
> After you get your drains out, you'll feel like a new woman.
> This happens on a different day depending on the Doc, mine were out on day 7 if I remember correctly.
> 
> How old are your kids?
> It was rough for me because my twins were only 2, so they were needing to be held a lot, and lifted in/out of cribs still.
> SO my angelic MIL pretty much came over everyday for 4 weeks!
> that woman!
> 
> It's not as bad as you might think, but the first few days are kind of rough.
> 
> Will you have a pain pump?
> 
> I'll PM you back soon, I promise


 My kids are 11 and 14, so they can do things for themselves. I will just need to drive them to and from school. It wont be that much of an issue getting them there as b/f will be home. But  I should be about 3 weeks by then time they go back if everything works as I have it planned. I just found out that  my doc will do  the surgery on the wed's not friday as I thought so b/f will take wed-fri off work and we home with me, and the following week he will have holidays.This way he can drive me back to get drains out and just be here in case I need anything. I dont think its going to be wise to be alone after 5 days..  Plus the kids will be at their dads for the first 3 weeks of of that month so it will be quiet around here for me.

I"m not sure about the pain pump, he didnt mention anything about that.


----------



## Bag Fetish

mshel said:


> ^^^Yes...agree with all of the above.
> Some people have had them for 25 years+.
> 
> With a saline implants, the good news is, you'll know immediately if there is a rupture as it will deflate.



 Yes, its a fast deflate, its not something that happens over time, its like you have a boob and within no time its gone. Also it wont hurt you as its only salt water. IT is recommended it be replaced ASAP so the pocket doesnt start  closing.

Also if you have to have it replaced due to a deflate the supplier will give you $$ back towards replacing them,. This is only while you have warranty(5-10 yrs) depending on manufacture.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Z&J said:


> Your clothes on top should be fine. As far as the tummy tuck. YOU WILL NOT FIT INTO YOUR CLOTHES after 12 days. You will be swollen and wearing the garment. Everyone is different but I was not able to fit back into Jeans/normal pants for 2+ months. And the garment is hard to hide under most normal work clothes. This may be different for different people but I was really dissapointed and unaware of this.Be prepared for the worst case and then a nice surprise can always occur. My TT was 31/2 months ago and I am just into my smaller jeans now.



I understand it could take up to a yr to see 100% results, just due to swelling, and everyone is different. Pushing yourself and taking time to put your feet up is important regardless of whether you feel ok or not. You might feel healed but your body need time to heal 100% inside.


----------



## Bag Fetish

caliprincess said:


> Bag Fetish, congrats on your appt to get your FTT and BA!   It's exciting huh?  I started driving my kids to school after 1 1/2 weeks after my surgery.  The first 5 days was pure torture, you'll have those tubes sticking out of your pubic area for a week and you'll need help to get around for at least a week.  Make sure you take your pain killers ON TIME and take it easy for at least 6 weeks, NO HEAVY LIFTING!  I wore my binder full time for 6 weeks, it's important to wear this because your flesh has to reattach to the muscles, I know that sounds gross.  Also it will itch while it heals so don't scratch too much!
> 
> I would go bigger in implant size than smaller.  What bra size are you now and what do you want to be after your BA?  Go to www.mentor4me.com for before and after photos.  Look at the girls physical stats and you will get a pretty good idea of what you should get.  www.makemeheal.com has a great forum about plastic surgery.
> 
> You can pm me if you want to know more gross details!



 Well i'm hoping things go as planned  
I will have a few weeks without kids and b/f will be home for the first 10 days.
I should have about 3+ weeks before I need to drive the kids to school, if things go my way.  Also b/f is home  until about 130 everyday so he will be able to get things for me (store) before he leaves. Get things ready for me for dinner and I can just heat things up in the mic  
Otherwise I'm sure I wont have a ton of household things to do with the kids not being around, plus b/f can  starting doing the wash 

Once the kids are home I can get them to do some of the household things and run to the store if need be.
Plus they are old enough then can help with dinner and stuff like that.

As for the BA i'm currently about a 36B, no sag just looking for upper pole fullness. I i'm a dd when all said and done I'd be happy.
My current thought is 500CC, round mod plus implant, under muscle,  cohesive gel implant.

I want this look.
http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01pq0.jpg


----------



## Bag Fetish

To give you an idea, here is a 700 cc saline mod/round implant.
its bigger then a cd ..


----------



## caliprincess

Jill said:


> How r u CALI??


 

Sorry Jill it took me so long to respond!  I just got back from vacation.  Even though we had internet access in our hotel room, the kids were driving me nuts and I couldn't do much on the net!

I'm doing great!  The twins are looking better everyday.  How are you doing???  I read that you've rescheduled your surgery for next year????  Is that because your ps is super busy or you just want to wait it out and see if they'll even out on their own?  I think I've become a little boob obsessed because everytime I see someone who I think is a c cup, I ask my husband who's bigger, me or her!  AND I'm naked ALOT in front of the mirror, at home, in the bathroom!  

p.s. saw your purse collection....all I can say is...wow!  I'm going to make a room for all my bags and shoes too!  I want lights and glass doors....I think Jimmy Choo would approve!

*BAG FETISH* - all I can say to you is....wow, that's BIG!  Go for it if you really want it!  Good luck!


----------



## rui

omg so i watch the tv show dr. 90210 and on this rerun, a 17 year old girl was getting her boobs done for her birthday. RIDICULOUS!!!!! 

&& has anyone gotten the no-scar procedure... (belly button)


----------



## Beach Bum

HEY CALI!...mine are still a tad..ummmmm...UNEVEN!LOL!
My PS wont do  the correction till OCTOBER.SNIFF...cuz Im at the beach house in AUGUST and Going to ITALY SEPT 13th......sniff...so bummed....But I still LOVE my new gals.....HEHE>>>Had a bikini on today,,and WOW....They looked SO GOOD!LOL!Overall..Im very pleased and GLAD I DID IT!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

rui said:


> omg so i watch the tv show dr. 90210 and on this rerun, a 17 year old girl was getting her boobs done for her birthday. RIDICULOUS!!!!!
> 
> *&& has anyone gotten the no-scar procedure... (belly button)*


 
Yup, I wouldnt do it any other way. I couldnt imagine having a scar when there are ways of doing it without having to cut you like that.


----------



## katusha

My friend had a belly button procedure, and hate it.  Recovery is long and painful (more so than other methods), and she never liked her belly button afterwards.
I had my BA done through underarms year and a half ago, and the scars are almost invisible now.  If you don't know to look for them you wouldn't notice.  And recovery was a breeze.


----------



## Cristina

^ So glad your procedure went well, katusha  My pre-op appointment is Friday, and the BA itself is August 31.  My incision is periaeolar (spelling?), though, because I am getting a slight lift as well as the BA.  I'm hoping that the scars heal well, that is my main concern, besides having the procedure and recovery go smoothly, of course


----------



## philagurl

can anyone recommend a good ps in the philadelphia area?

 I really want mine done during my winter break this year and am thinking about setting up consults- but don't really know where to start....


----------



## intheevent

My surgery is scheduled for 8/29! LOL only I am just going for tummy tuck and lipo of hips and flanks cause I thought too much pain to do it all at once and I needed the tummy a lot more desparately! 

I hope we both have successful surgeries Cristina, I'll keep you guys posted



Cristina said:


> ^ So glad your procedure went well, katusha  My pre-op appointment is Friday, and the BA itself is August 31.  My incision is periaeolar (spelling?), though, because I am getting a slight lift as well as the BA.  I'm hoping that the scars heal well, that is my main concern, besides having the procedure and recovery go smoothly, of course


----------



## Cristina

^ Are you nervous, intheevent?  Your surgery is Wednesday!  How exciting 


I have to admit, I am super nervous right now ush:  The anesthetist is scheduled to call me for a phone interview Thursday afternoon.  I have to stop eating after 10 p.m. - no contacts, makeup, earrings or pretty much anything on the day of surgery.  I go in at 8:30 a.m. and will be on my way home hopefully around 1 p.m.  The BF is prepared to help out, and my mom will be coming by this weekend to check on me.

But I am having so many thoughts running through my head - what if they come out ginormous?  How bad is the recovery going to be?  Am I not going to feel like myself for a while?  Is it quite an adjustment to live with bigger boobs?   But at the same time, I went to Nordstrom over the weekend and must have seen ten cute shirts that would look great with some cleavage, created by a good push-up bra   I am looking forward to shopping.  I just know it will be months before I look and feel "normal", and I'm trying to prepare myself for that.

I think I'm going to be sick with nerves Thursday night :shame:


----------



## Beach Bum

U will do fine girl!LOL!I was way nervous too..and I spent apeshit shopping for tops afterwards(like over 5000 dollars in tops...ROFL)OY!
Feel free to Pm or call me anytime......The first couple of days are the worst..But really NOT bad at all.....


----------



## Cristina

Thanks, Jill   You know I'll be PMing you like crazy on Thursday night, nervous out of my mind, or over the weekend when I'm bored stiff and have watched every episode of The Office on DVD  and read all of my magazines three times each!


----------



## mshel

good luck girls!  VERY exciting!  Positive thoughts...it will be "all good"!!  Keep us updated!


----------



## Beach Bum

I was trying on bikini tops by DAY 2....ROFLMAO.....U will have so much fun with the new gals!HEHE!


----------



## kmrosko404

Good luck christina and intheevent!  I've been lurking on this thread for awhile.  Thanks to everyone for all the helpful info.  

I had a consult ~2 years ago and sort of chicken out.  Wasn't expecting what the dr had to say.  He recommend silicone for me which wasn't yet re-approved (don't recall why I would have qualified but definitely would have been part of a clinical trial).  None of this really bothered me I just felt I needed another consult for due diligance.  I guess the time wasn't right since I never followed up.

Well I moved to LA last year and recently decided it's now or never.  Went for a consult a few weeks ago (dr was recommended by a friend) and my ba is scheduled for Nov 9th!!  I'm so excited and nervous at the same time.  My pre-op is on Oct 6th so I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions after that  In the meantime I'm just trying to keep my mind of it!

Keep me posted on your recovery...


----------



## caliprincess

Good luck Christina and intheevent!  I'm just over 3 months post op now and I am so glad I did it!  Let me know if you need anything!

Jill - i need to ask you some personal questions about bras and stuff.  I'll pm you when you're online.


----------



## intheevent

Hi all,

Surgery went great tummy tuck and hip/butt lipo. Only had regrets 1st hour home (mostly panicking cause of claustrophobia) garmet soooo tight and not being able to flip around in bed. Would totally do it again! I go back to PS Monday so will fill in more then (2 liters of fat from butt and a couple of pounds of belly pain level only around a 5.


----------



## Cristina

^ Congrats, *intheevent!*  Sounds like you're having a smooth recovery.  Glad to hear that!



My BA is tomorrow and I'm freaking out.  I just want it to hurry up and be over with so I can come home with my painkillers   It might be a few days before I can type or do much of anything else, so I'll report back when I can   I'm so scared they're going to come out looking huge....!


----------



## Beach Bum

^u will be great!!!NO WORRIES GIRL!
it will go sooo quickly!I cant beleive IM 4 MONTHS POST-OP already..I love them more everyday!I swear!
REMEMBER..U will go thru some weird emotions too..I loved them and hated them every other week..LMAO..SERIOUSLY..Its a HUGE emotional attachmt issue too!


----------



## intheevent

Good luck tomorrow cristina!

I know you are going to love them, don't second guess the size. Check in with us as soon as you are able.


----------



## caliprincess

Cristina, good luck tomorrow!  Don't forget to keep up with your meds!  I was a few hours late for one dose of painkillers and I thought I was going to die!  

intheevent- so glad to hear your TT went well.  Did you get muscle repair too?


----------



## intheevent

I had ful tummy tuck and muscle repair. I'm sore all over belly I wouldn't call it pain exactly, just stretched.


----------



## caliprincess

^^^^oh, it'll get better!  I promise!  I was walking bent for almost a month!  Don't try to stretch out or overdo it too fast, or you might get new stretch marks like I did.  Apparently I don't stretch well.  Oh well, I rather have stretch marks than a big tummy!


----------



## intheevent

Holy cow, I didn't even think of new stretch marks, I am mostly bent over but I have stood upright too, hope I'm not ruining anything, my post op is Tuesday, then I will finally see my tummy, I haven't even peeked.



caliprincess said:


> ^^^^oh, it'll get better!  I promise!  I was walking bent for almost a month!  Don't try to stretch out or overdo it too fast, or you might get new stretch marks like I did.  Apparently I don't stretch well.  Oh well, I rather have stretch marks than a big tummy!


----------



## Cristina

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies!   I'm two days post-op and things are going well.  It was pretty rough at the beginning, especially a few hours after I got home.  It hurt to breathe and it was pretty uncomfortable, but thanks to pain meds (woohoo!) and my wonderful BF and mom, I'm doing much better.  I'm watching The Office on DVD, reading a lot and sleeping.  I was finally able to wash my hair and take some sort of a bath today with my mom's help.  The worst part is feeling gross from not showering   I have a follow-up appointment this Tuesday.  Hopefully everything will go well


----------



## cosette

I am so excited, gonna have my BA this tuesday. I have moderat profile 380 cc now, but are changing them to 525 cc high profile over muscle


----------



## kmrosko404

Cristina said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, ladies!  I'm two days post-op and things are going well. It was pretty rough at the beginning, especially a few hours after I got home. It hurt to breathe and it was pretty uncomfortable, but thanks to pain meds (woohoo!) and my wonderful BF and mom, I'm doing much better. I'm watching The Office on DVD, reading a lot and sleeping. I was finally able to wash my hair and take some sort of a bath today with my mom's help. The worst part is feeling gross from not showering  I have a follow-up appointment this Tuesday. Hopefully everything will go well


 
How was your follow up?  Hope you are doing well...

Are you back to mostly normal activity yet?


----------



## Cristina

kmrosko404 said:


> How was your follow up? Hope you are doing well...
> 
> Are you back to mostly normal activity yet?


 
Hi!  Thanks for asking 

My follow up appointment went well.  My bandages were changed and the PS came in to check everything out.  He said I'm where I should be in the healing process.  Then, he moved them around a bit, which hurt so badly that I yelled out a few curse words :shame:

My next appointment is tomorrow.  I get the bandages removed, which means I can shower now (no more sponge baths, woohoo!) and I'll be learning the massage techniques to help the implants drop into their pockets, look and feel more natural, and prevent capsular contracture (build up of scar tissue).  My left breast is dropping quicker than the right, which is still sitting up high - but that's normal and to be expected.

I'm back to somewhat normal activities.  I can't exercise for another two weeks, and I can't lift my arms fully above my head for that time period, either.  But other than that, my mobility is almost back to normal.  It does hurt to do certain things, like open jars, lift anything heavier than a couple of pounds, etc. - so the BF helps me out a lot with those things.

So far, I've had a positive healing experience.  Down to taking only 1/2 a Vicodin at night to sleep throughout the night, and that's it   And I'm really liking the way they look.  I've still got a long way to go for healing, so I'm hoping they look fabulous in a couple of months!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Ooo... thanks for all the posts with experience!! Makes me that much more brave.

*******,
Post your experience when you can.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I think I will be heading to the Dr to get mine redone soon. I have had them for 13 years and it feels like the implants are getting smaller.  I never knew you would have to get them redone again over time.


----------



## legaldiva

Christina: thanks for posting.  I'm glad you are happy!  

Good luck to everyone else!  I hope you all post your experience, too!


----------



## Jule

Hmmm....is it appropriate that I add my twopennies worth?  I mean you all sound so happy....and no, I admit to not reading every post in this thread.  However, here goes.

I'm a post-op surg RN for a cosmetic specialist.  Sometimes I love my job, at other times I'm not quite as convinced.  Fortunately, I was blessed to work with a very reasonable cosmetic surgeon, as in, so much of this surgery is done for others, not the patient and also a lot is done to 'invigorate' a flailing love affair.  My advice has always involved the question....."who are you doing this for?"   

Surgery never alters the person inside, if it boosts your confidence then fabulous!  It might work for 12 months, two years....or not at all.  It is still a surgical procedure, with a time frame, a shelf-life, if you like....  It will never maker you younger, prettier or happier in the long term.

There are some very real situations when plastic/cosmetic surgery does perform miracles.  Sadly, it's a rare event and a poor substitute for genuine happiness.

I mean no disrespect....  Jule....


----------



## Cristina

I'm sorry to hear that there are many women out there who have cosmetic procedures for anyone but themselves, especially when it comes to reigniting the spark in a relationship.

I agree cosmetic surgery, most of the time, does not change who a person is on the inside and their feelings of self worth and self confidence.  I have never been one to have low self esteem.  I chose to have a breast augmentation because I've wanted larger breasts for quite some time.  I always thought I would look more proportionate if the "girls" were bigger.  My lower half is curvy.  

I have always liked the way I look, and never, ever thought that having my boobs done would take the place of having self confidence and feeling good about myself.  If the opportunity to have this procedure had not presented itself, and I was not able to go through with it, it would not have been the end of the world for me.  Far from it.  I feel good about myself for other reasons - I have a great job, a wonderful boyfriend, caring family and friends.  I can run five miles, bench press 90 pounds, love to work out and eat healthy.  I can list many qualities about myself that I am proud of and thankful for - and "bigger breasts" is just another item on the list  It's not the end all and be all.




Jule said:


> Hmmm....is it appropriate that I add my twopennies worth? I mean you all sound so happy....and no, I admit to not reading every post in this thread. However, here goes.
> 
> I'm a post-op surg RN for a cosmetic specialist. Sometimes I love my job, at other times I'm not quite as convinced. Fortunately, I was blessed to work with a very reasonable cosmetic surgeon, as in, so much of this surgery is done for others, not the patient and also a lot is done to 'invigorate' a flailing love affair. My advice has always involved the question....."who are you doing this for?"
> 
> Surgery never alters the person inside, if it boosts your confidence then fabulous! It might work for 12 months, two years....or not at all. It is still a surgical procedure, with a time frame, a shelf-life, if you like.... It will never maker you younger, prettier or happier in the long term.
> 
> There are some very real situations when plastic/cosmetic surgery does perform miracles. Sadly, it's a rare event and a poor substitute for genuine happiness.
> 
> I mean no disrespect.... Jule....


----------



## kmrosko404

Cristina said:


> I'm sorry to hear that there are many women out there who have cosmetic procedures for anyone but themselves, especially when it comes to reigniting the spark in a relationship.
> 
> I agree cosmetic surgery, most of the time, does not change who a person is on the inside and their feelings of self worth and self confidence. I have never been one to have low self esteem. I chose to have a breast augmentation because I've wanted larger breasts for quite some time. I always thought I would look more proportionate if the "girls" were bigger. My lower half is curvy.
> 
> I have always liked the way I look, and never, ever thought that having my boobs done would take the place of having self confidence and feeling good about myself. If the opportunity to have this procedure had not presented itself, and I was not able to go through with it, it would not have been the end of the world for me. Far from it. I feel good about myself for other reasons - I have a great job, a wonderful boyfriend, caring family and friends. I can run five miles, bench press 90 pounds, love to work out and eat healthy. I can list many qualities about myself that I am proud of and thankful for - and "bigger breasts" is just another item on the list  It's not the end all and be all.


 
Well said!  I totally agree.  I too had thought about it for years.  I'd like to be more proportional and for my close to fit better although I realize my issues with clothes might still be a problem.  That's what tailors are for anyway.

My DH is totally supportive too.  He would not comment either way just told me he just said he'll support whatever I decide as long as I am happy with the decision.

When you get back to running please let me know how it goes.  I am a runner and this is one of my biggest concerns.  First, I HATE not to be able to run so the time off will kill me (DH knows this and was still supportive  him, even though he clearly remember the byotch I was when I couldn't run due to an injury).  Second, I am curious what it will be like once I can run again.


----------



## Cristina

^ I should be back to working out in about 10-14 days.  I can't wait to get back to the gym (never thought I'd say that ).  I'm a morning gym-goer and being out of the normal routine is getting to me.

I think I'm going to start with the elliptical, stairmaster, stationary bike and speed walking on the treadmill first, then get back into running, slowly but surely, one mile at a time.  I am supposed to wait 8-12 weeks to start weight training again, which is what I really enjoy doing.  LOL I am obsessing over how I think my muscles are already going into atrophy.

I will definitely keep you posted on the running progress.  Already surfing Sports Authority looking for a new, more supportive sports bra and workout tops


----------



## kmrosko404

Cristina said:


> ^ I should be back to working out in about 10-14 days. I can't wait to get back to the gym (never thought I'd say that ). I'm a morning gym-goer and being out of the normal routine is getting to me.
> 
> I think I'm going to start with the elliptical, stairmaster, stationary bike and speed walking on the treadmill first, then get back into running, slowly but surely, one mile at a time. I am supposed to wait 8-12 weeks to start weight training again, which is what I really enjoy doing. LOL I am obsessing over how I think my muscles are already going into atrophy.
> 
> I will definitely keep you posted on the running progress. Already surfing Sports Authority looking for a new, more supportive sports bra and workout tops


 
Sounds like a good plan starting with the elliptical, etc.  I'm sure you'll be back into a routine in no time.  I actually scheduled my ba around a race I am running in late Oct, lol!  I know that will be it for a while before I can do another!!  I figure I will try to replace my daily run with walking as soon as possible after surgery (even if just leisurely) to keep myself sane and on some sort of routine.

I plan on bringing some more supportive sports bras to my pre op so I have an idea.  

The more I think about it, the more excited about it!! Ugh, 9 weeks exactly until my 'big' day!


----------



## intheevent

******* And cristina how r u doing? I got a look at my tummy last week and I am thrilled! My belly button looks like a 18 year old

As for who I did it for, its like they say ,when you look good, you feel good


----------



## kmrosko404

intheevent said:


> ******* And cristina how r u doing? I got a look at my tummy last week and I am thrilled! My belly button looks like a 18 year old
> 
> As for who I did it for, its like they say ,when you look good, you feel good


 
Glad to hear you are healing well and that you are happy with the results!


----------



## legaldiva

Julie--I think your post was incr insightful, so thank you.

I'm also very serious about getting a ba ... for the longest time I considered it the silliest surgery, but like other posters here, as I got into more upscale clothing, my lack of "proportion" seems to limit the clothes I can wear.  I mean, I look like a 14-year old boy for crying out loud! 

IMO the problem is mainly very young girls who have the procedure done, or those who haven't come to terms with their insecurities.  I think for us as women, male attention is greatly over-valued, which prob leads to problems with this type of cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Zophie

> My advice has always involved the question....."who are you doing this for?"


 
I haven't read all the posts on this thread, so I assume some people are getting BAs for someone else?  

My issue is a little different.  I sort of want my boobs done.  NOBODY agrees!  My friend's husband even called me up to tell me I shouldn't do it.  So while for me personally I'd like it I sort of think twice when nobody else thinks I should.  And I know it should only be my decision, but I worry I'll get involved with a guy I'm really crazy about and he'll go "ewww, fake boobies!"  I figure I've got a long time ahead of me to get them done if I decide for sure I want them.


----------



## KristyDarling

This thread is so interesting, thanks gals! I went in for my very first plastic surgery consult today....for a tummy tuck. The surgeon confirmed that I'm a good candidate (it's been 2 1/2 years since my last baby)...but then I opened up her big photo album full of BA patients...and found myself very intrigued!!!

I'm petite at 5'2", 103lbs, and my total lack of boobage (deflated size A tube socks) is something I've gotten used to. I may not look sexy, but at least my flatness allows me to look somewhat dainty and small in clothes. But in my surgeon's album, I saw a similarly petite girl with very modest and natural-looking "barely B's"....and I thought, I want those!!!

SO now the wheels are a-turnin'......

Does anyone else here have very SMALL implants, i.e. nothing larger than a B? I haven't had the time to read through the whole thread, so if someone could please point me to this info with the right page number or username, that would be totally awesome!!! TIA!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Oops! Sorry, one more question. 

While at my tummy tuck consult today, my surgeon mentioned that if the areola is wide enough, BA incisions can be made straight ACROSS the nipple, like this: the knife starts at the outer edge of the areola at the 'West' orientation, goes straight towards the nipple, then dips 'South' and curves AROUND the actual nipple heading back up 'North,' and then turns 'East' and moves across to the outer edge of the other side of the areola. So basically, the incision would look roughly like this, going across the nipple: ----u----. Has anyone ever had or heard of this type of incision??? What is it called?

I'm such a plastic surgery newbie.


----------



## Beach Bum

^I went under the breast......about 4 months ago.I preferred that type of incision.

Im small too but I decided to get a small C cup and I LOVE them.Im still able to fit in MOST of my clothes too....And everyone says mine look completely proportionate to my build.


----------



## intheevent

how's everyone doing, I'm 5 weeks post-op from my tummy tuck and loving life, how are other recent surgeries going?


----------



## mshel

I was wondering too!

Jill, now that all is said and done, was all the pain and hassle worth it?  Do you ever miss your 'flatness'?  I know that sounds funny, but I often wonder when I get it done, if I'll miss the carefreeness of being flat.  Maybe the girls are so much fun you don't?


----------



## remonb

I just had a BR and I'm five days post-op. Let me just say at this point I am in a little bit of depression because of all the changes but I truly know this will be for the better in the long run. Other than that I'm doing fine just can't wait till I'm back to getting in shape and doing things 100 percent for myself


----------



## mshel

^^Hang in there hon.  I've heard so many go through doses of that and 'this too shall pass'...just take it a day at a time...hang in there and think positive.


----------



## Eunika

I just got a second breast augmentation on September 1st. My first breast augmentation was 330cc saline implants and I went bigger this time around to 500cc saline implants and loving it... since it was my second surgery and the socket under the muscle was already created from the previous surgery, the pain was not nearly the first one where I was in bed for 2 weeks and had to have someone help just to go to the bathroom. And the recovery time was alot faster too. By day no.3 I was already out shopping. LOL.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Totally contemplating a BA & tummy tuck at this point. Keep posting your experiences! 
If anyone is in the NorCal or even SoCal area and absolutely love your BA & tummy tuck, please PM me your doctors.

I've been watching Dr. 90210 on E! Network and am totally fascinated by Dr. Reye.


----------



## remonb

mshel said:


> ^^Hang in there hon. I've heard so many go through doses of that and 'this too shall pass'...just take it a day at a time...hang in there and think positive.


 
Thanks mshel. I am sure hoping that time flies by fast.


----------



## kmrosko404

I had my pre-op visit on Saturday but surgery isn't until Nov. 9th.  I excited and nervous at the same time.  I will be going with 375cc, silicone, high profile, under the muscle.

I'm starting to get all of my supplies together and was wondering if anyone has suggestions for where to find good zip up sports bras?

Also, I'm really dreading having to sleep on my back for ~3 weeks.  I am such a side or stomache sleeper.  Does anyone have any suggestions on pillows, etc. that make this more bearable?


----------



## muigee

kmrosko404 said:


> I had my pre-op visit on Saturday but surgery isn't until Nov. 9th. I excited and nervous at the same time. I will be going with 375cc, silicone, high profile, under the muscle.
> 
> I'm starting to get all of my supplies together and was wondering if anyone has suggestions for where to find good zip up sports bras?
> 
> Also, I'm really dreading having to sleep on my back for ~3 weeks. I am such a side or stomache sleeper. Does anyone have any suggestions on pillows, etc. that make this more bearable?


 

my friend used this pillow and she said it worked wonders.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sleep-Wedge-Pos...yZ115627QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I couldn't sleep in a bed because it was hard for me to get up and out so, instead I slept on the cough and used a neck pillow.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tempur-Pedic-Tr...ryZ45250QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kmrosko404

muigee said:


> my friend used this pillow and she said it worked wonders.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sleep-Wedge-Pos...yZ115627QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I couldn't sleep in a bed because it was hard for me to get up and out so, instead I slept on the cough and used a neck pillow.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tempur-Pedic-Tr...ryZ45250QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
muigee thanks so much for the links.  I think I will check out the wedge.  my dh also reminded me of those husband cushions but the only ones I could really find online were on the pricey side for a pillow that I'm not sure I'd like or use.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

KristyDarling said:


> Oops! Sorry, one more question.
> 
> While at my tummy tuck consult today, my surgeon mentioned that if the areola is wide enough, BA incisions can be made straight ACROSS the nipple, like this: the knife starts at the outer edge of the areola at the 'West' orientation, goes straight towards the nipple, then dips 'South' and curves AROUND the actual nipple heading back up 'North,' and then turns 'East' and moves across to the outer edge of the other side of the areola. So basically, the incision would look roughly like this, going across the nipple: ----u----. Has anyone ever had or heard of this type of incision??? What is it called?
> 
> I'm such a plastic surgery newbie.


 
My personal trainer is a small B. She looks so natural and it works with her super tiny frame. She's 5'7-5'8 and is small boned. I wish I could help but she is in BC. Perhaps I can ask her a few questions for you?


----------



## Beach Bum

kmrosko404 said:


> muigee thanks so much for the links. I think I will check out the wedge. my dh also reminded me of those husband cushions but the only ones I could really find online were on the pricey side for a pillow that I'm not sure I'd like or use.


 

I didnt buy the special pillows//In all honesty.The first week was the toughest.It just takes a few days to find a comfy position.I was able to kinda lay a tad on my side...I just propped a TON of pillows around me till I was comfy.Its individual.Just make sure u have lots of pillows.The little throw pillows shaped like tootsie rolls helped me from acidentally rolling onto them at night too..Good luck!!!
Im over 5 months post op and I am thrilled with my C cup!!!!!!Best thing I ever did !


----------



## Bag Fetish

This is my reason for wanting a BA


----------



## Bag Fetish

caliprincess said:


> Sorry Jill it took me so long to respond!  I just got back from vacation.  Even though we had internet access in our hotel room, the kids were driving me nuts and I couldn't do much on the net!
> 
> I'm doing great!  The twins are looking better everyday.  How are you doing???  I read that you've rescheduled your surgery for next year????  Is that because your ps is super busy or you just want to wait it out and see if they'll even out on their own?  I think I've become a little boob obsessed because everytime I see someone who I think is a c cup, I ask my husband who's bigger, me or her!  AND I'm naked ALOT in front of the mirror, at home, in the bathroom!
> 
> p.s. saw your purse collection....all I can say is...wow!  I'm going to make a room for all my bags and shoes too!  I want lights and glass doors....I think Jimmy Choo would approve!
> 
> *BAG FETISH* - all I can say to you is....wow, that's BIG!  Go for it if you really want it!  Good luck!






   lol no no that isnt the size for me... it ws just a reference to how big a 700cc is.. i will be goin for 500cc of co-gel.


----------



## Bag Fetish

> Originally Posted by *caliprincess*
> 
> 
> _^^^^oh, it'll get better! I promise! I was walking bent for almost a month! Don't try to stretch out or overdo it too fast, or you might get new stretch marks like I did. Apparently I don't stretch well. Oh well, I rather have stretch marks than a big tummy!_
> 
> .


OH no, I will freak out if that happens....,


----------



## Zophie

I'm just bumping this up because I'm curious about something.  I just got a special bra thing from a surgeon that you can try on different implant sizes with to see how you might look.  It's hard to get a good idea because they look a little lumpy but it seems like they make me look dumpy.  I'm wondering if because I'm short having bigger breasts would just make me look fatter?  I'm not overweight but I have big hips/thighs.


----------



## baby&melovelv

^  i don't have implants, but since having a baby my breasts are MUCH bigger than they ever were.  even when i lost almost all the weight, i still felt quite fat because of my larger boobs (like you, i am short).  i had nice sized boobs before, and i felt pretty 'even' all over.  now i wear a job bra to squish them down.

one of my friends recently had a reduction (she's also short) and she looks MUCH thinner (she hasn't lost weight, other than her boobs).  so...  something to think about before the surgery.  good luck!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ When i first got implants..They made me feel FAT!LOL!
I was just soooo NOT used to having ANY BOOBS at all that I was in a bit of shock at first!HEHE!
I adore them now..I go braless in tanks..dresses...and fill them all up soooo MUCH BETTER.
The best thing this week was that I found a TAGS still attached Dolce &Gabana top in my closet..TRIED it on..HOLY MOLY...Looks WAY better with boobs....hehe.....u just need to find new cuts for new boobs...Ive changed the way I dress a bit!


----------



## KristyDarling

This is just my opinion but anything over a C-cup seems to make a short girl look kind of heavy on top. Of course, other people might perceive it differently, but to my eyes, B and C cup-sized implants are just the right size for short women and do not make them look heavy (unless, of course, they really ARE overweight).


----------



## katheryn

Zophie said:


> I'm just bumping this up because I'm curious about something. I just got a special bra thing from a surgeon that you can try on different implant sizes with to see how you might look. It's hard to get a good idea because they look a little lumpy but it seems like they make me look dumpy. I'm wondering if because I'm short having bigger breasts would just make me look fatter? I'm not overweight but I have big hips/thighs.


 
I think when you are short, especially if you are short in the torso, large breasts can give you a matronly look. Maybe you can bring this concern up with your surgeon? Maybe you can get implants that have a smaller diameter and therefore look less spread out on someone with a smaller frame. Also, keep in mind that any clothing that hangs straight down from the chest will make you look wide from the side. This is definitely a wardrobe limitation to think about. When you are short with large breasts, fitted things just tend to look better.


----------



## Zophie

I'll definitely bring it up when I consult with a surgeon.  I hadn't even really thought seriously about getting them until recently.  I looked at a surgeon's website who is in my area and I like a lot of her before and after pics.  I'm trying to find more info on her though.  I found her on implant info but I can't seem to find people's opinions about her.


----------



## pinky_ohana

kmrosko404 said:


> I had my pre-op visit on Saturday but surgery isn't until Nov. 9th. I excited and nervous at the same time. I will be going with 375cc, silicone, high profile, under the muscle.
> 
> I'm starting to get all of my supplies together and was wondering if anyone has suggestions for where to find good zip up sports bras?
> 
> Also, I'm really dreading having to sleep on my back for ~3 weeks. I am such a side or stomache sleeper. Does anyone have any suggestions on pillows, etc. that make this more bearable?


 

How did everything go?? Cannot wait to hear from you and anyone else post-op!


----------



## kmrosko404

pinky_ohana said:


> How did everything go?? Cannot wait to hear from you and anyone else post-op!


 
I think I'm doing well so far.  Surgery was Friday and I am back at work (home office) today just fine.  I think I could drive too if needed but DH does not want me to.  Just taking tylenol for pain now (since yesterday) and I'm not sure I even need that anymore.  Just feels like a lot of pressure/weight on my chest.  Haven't gotten a reall good look at them yet since dr wants me in a sports bra 24/7 until I go back on Saturday for f/u but am happy so far!  Sleeping sucks but I expected that since I hate, hate, hate sleeping on my back.  Lots of pillows do help though.  so glad I finally did it!


----------



## Beach Bum

^CONGRATS!!!

I actually felt MORE sore after about 7 days..as it started to heal..so b prepared!
Dont hesitate to take pain meds to sleep..trust me..I COULD NOT sleep on my back so I needed it!
I actually preferred to sleep in my bra even though my PS said I didnt have to.It prevented me from rolling onto them..hehe
Hope u feel better soon(and sleep ok!LOL!..Been there..it was hard but OMG..SO WORTH IT!!!I LOVES my c cup now!)


----------



## kmrosko404

kmrosko404 said:


> I think I'm doing well so far. Surgery was Friday and I am back at work (home office) today just fine. I think I could drive too if needed but DH does not want me to. Just taking tylenol for pain now (since yesterday) and I'm not sure I even need that anymore. Just feels like a lot of pressure/weight on my chest. Haven't gotten a reall good look at them yet since dr wants me in a sports bra 24/7 until I go back on Saturday for f/u but am happy so far! Sleeping sucks but I expected that since I hate, hate, hate sleeping on my back. Lots of pillows do help though. so glad I finally did it!


 
good to know so that I take it easy.  I am runner and it is going to KILL me not to be able to run let alone do other stuff.  DH is constantly yelling at me to stop doing things.  I really just feel like I have 2 big rocks on my chest.  I have been taking tylenol PM at night but last night was first night w/out vicodin too.  took me a bit longer to get to sleep but I also slept in and got a late phone call from my sil about her dog that kept me up too.  may take half a vicodin tonight with the tylenol pm if I can't sleep.  

wish I could see them but ps has me in a sports bra until saturday and I had to pin it up to make it tighter so it's not even wortht the hassle to undo it all.  plus i have the band on too to push them down and I don't wan't to take that off either.  i guess i waited long enough to have the surgery that I can wait another week to really see them.  can't wait to start shopping for new clothes too!  I have been sooooo good for the last few months knowing that I was having the surgery.


----------



## Beach Bum

I was up modeling in my bikinis by day 2!!LMAO!!!U should be able to look at them!DONT B SCARED!


----------



## kmrosko404

^^^ yea, can't wait to try on the bikinis!  going on a cruise between christmas and new year's too so i should be in pretty good shape by then!  I'm not scared to look at them but dh will not be happy if I look since he is the type to follow orders to the T and he'll know if I do since had to pin the sports bra tighter and needed his help.  don't think I can get it on my own.  maybe i'll wear him down by the end of week...

in the mean time I just keep staring at them in the sports bra and under my tank.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Yay! Sounds like you're a trooper!  
Cannot wait until I post something... Oh wait, I should schedule the appt. first.  

You ladies are making me so so so envious!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Ditto for me.  Panicked when my 34D's I had all my life shrunk to a B after having 2 babies.  But had I known then what I know now, I would never have gotten them done.  The implants feel sooooooo weird and spooky, plus everybody always asks me if they are real because usually women who have had 2 babies do not have breasts this perky.  It is hard to wear many clothes because I look more like an exotic dancer than a mommy or professional.  I went to the famed Dr. DeWire in VA but he made me bigger than I asked and called me a big baby when I cried the day after surgery from the pain.



il*bacio*bella said:


> I had mine done in 1996 and have regretted it almost every day since. I cannot feel my nipples anymore, my left breast hurts constantly, sometimes so painful that I cannot roll myself over to get out of bed. I think the implant must be hitting nerves? I want to have them removed but it will cost so much since I will now have to have a breast lift to have nice looking breasts.
> On the upside they look beautiful as my PS did a fantastic job. He is one of the best in the Chicago area and I paid more than the average price to have him operate on me.
> I would encourage you to really have a heart to heart with yourself and decide your reasons why you want the surgery. Is it you that really wants it or your partner? For me it was my DH, he didn't like how my breasts had deflated after 2 pregnancies. Nor did I, but had I known what I know now, I would have made a different choice.
> Feel free to ask me questions.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

By the way, I am 5'3" 108 lbs and with implants am a very full C, not quite a D.  Too big for the small town where I live and being a mommy.


----------



## Corrinne

Ive been lurking in this thread reading almost all the posts for quite some time. I laughed a LOT, you guys are hilarious (yet so informative!)! I decided at the beginning of the summer that I wanted to move ahead with a BA, as I have been thinking about it for years. Ive been doing a lot of research, consultations, and decision making since then. I found a surgeon that I like a lot, I think he has the most natural boobs in Boston - and Ive been look at a lot lately! 

Right now Im small all around, 5'4 about 102 pounds and I have room to spare in my 'Nearly A' bras. I decided to go to a small/medium C cup, and my surgeon agreed that this would be a nice size for me. Pre-Op is TOMORROW and I just filed my scripts today, Im trying to get nice and ready for the surgery next Tuesday (2 days before my 26th b day!). Im looking at sports bras onine, and Im wondering what kind you guys got. Im not sure what size to get even though most are simply S/M/L. I dont want a size M to be too loose around the ribcage, but I do need to compensate for swelling too. 
Im kind of nervous but not too much, Ive had my fair share of (non-cosmetic) surgeries in the past, so I have a pretty high pain tolerance, Im just not looking forward to having funny looking boobs for a few months!


----------



## kmrosko404

corinne--
I am 10 days post op and I couldn't be happier.  I'm a runner so this was one of my biggest concerns when deciding to have the surgery or not.  I won't be able to get back to running for another 3 weeks or so but I don't think I will have any problems.  The surgery itself was not bad (I'm pretty tough though) and DH has to keep me from doing too much.   Wish I had done it 3 years ago when I went for my initial consult.  

I went from an A/B to not sure yet but hopefully full C.  If I wind up a small D I don't think I will be upset.  I've heard an augmented D appears smaller than a natural D, not sure how that works though.  

As for the sports bra, I would go with a small and a medium and your PS can decide which is best.  Mine told me M but that actually wound up being too big and I am now in a small.  Depending on your anatomy and the look you want, smaller can be better.  For me, it will help bring the girls closer together as I have a very prominent sternum so they were far apart to begin with.  I knew going into surgery that this was the case.  It's really important to be realistic.  PS's are amazing but all they can really do is take what you have and make it look better.  

There is a great BA forum recommended by some of the other gals on her.  It's www.breastimplants411.com.  Everyone is super helpful and there are people at all stages.  

Congratulations on your decision and best of luck!  Feel free to PM me if you have questions.


----------



## Beach Bum

^I went from an A to a C cup and Im EXTREMELY pleased with results!!!!
Good luck Corrinne!!!


----------



## Corrinne

Thanks guys! I just got back from pre-op and everything is a go! kmrosko - good idea, i think i'll pick up both sizes and see what my PS thinks, that way i'll be ready either way


----------



## legaldiva

This is such a great thread--glad to hear all the post ops ladies are doing well!


----------



## kmrosko404

Just posting an update... I am about 10 weeks post op now and love, love, love my new girls.  I feel so much more in proportion and am back to working out/running about the same as before my surgery.  No problems when running, just slowly working back to my pre-surgery 5-6 days a week more due to the fact that I have problems with my foot that I don't want to aggrevate by doing too much too soon.  I just sub xtraining 2-3 days a week and run the others.  Times are about the same at this point too (back at it for about 5 weeks now).  

Size is still TBD but I think I will wind up a 32D.  Most days I am thrilled with the size but there are some days where I wouldn't mind be a smidge bigger (NEVER smaller).

To any new ladies considering good luck and feel free to PM me with questions.


----------



## Corrinne

kmrosko404 said:


> Size is still TBD but I think I will wind up a 32D.  Most days I am thrilled with the size but there are some days where I wouldn't mind be a smidge bigger (NEVER smaller).



glad youre doing well and love the new twins!
I went from  34AA and wanted to be a 34C when all was said and done. I just got sized for the first time (couldnt stand bralettes and sportsbras anymonger!) and was measured to a 34D!! what a suprise! like you though, I LOVE the size! I only bought 2 bras in case they keep changing (im about 8 weeks) but Im so happy with them so far, I dont miss the itty-bittie boobies at all!!


----------



## missjeni

i was a 32AA and i asked for a full B but i think i ended up with a C. Where would i go to get sized? i can fit into a B but its a lil tight.


----------



## kmrosko404

missjeni said:


> i was a 32AA and i asked for a full B but i think i ended up with a C. Where would i go to get sized? i can fit into a B but its a lil tight.


 
I would recommend going to Nordstrom.  Victoria's Secret bras just don't work for me and they don't offer a lot in 32 band so it's tough to try to find the appropriate 'sister size'


----------



## Corrinne

kmrosko404 said:


> I would recommend going to Nordstrom.  Victoria's Secret bras just don't work for me and they don't offer a lot in 32 band so it's tough to try to find the appropriate 'sister size'


yea, i actually went to lady grace in the mall for my first sizing. We dont have any nordstroms anywhere close to me so i figured this would be the most accurate second choice. Any lingerie shop (or department store) should be able to size you correctly. I hear Vickie's sizes run differently, is this true?


----------



## illinirdhd

I once had a sales assoc at VS tell me that their bras were made for "natural breasts" so I haven't been back.  I was really surprised by that comment...  I had worn VS bras for years, but I'll shop at Nordstrom from now on.  I have heard that Frederick's bras fit very well, but haven't tried them since I bought the girls 2 years ago.


----------



## Zophie

Dammit!  I typed out a whole post and my browser locked up and it wouldn't post.  But I went for a BA consult today.  I wasn't really thinking I might do it, but the surgeon's book of before/afters looked good and the silicone gel implants feel pretty soft.  She put different sizes in a bra for me to see and I liked the way they felt.  I have time to figure out if I want to do it for sure while I save up some $$$, but I'm thinking I really might.


----------



## ~KT~

I will definitely consider it after I have kids if I think I need it. Looking at my mom I might, but her skin is still amazingly taught. My only reservations are how natural they would look since my biggest pet peeve is breasts that look hard or overfilled.


----------



## intheevent

I'm so glad this thread is active again. For those who remember I had a tummy tuck in august, that I am thrilled with. Considered a BA at the time but backed out. Now that I'm all healed I am considering it again, not so much for size but fullness after the kids.

This thread could be dangerous for me, also would like a tad more lipo


----------



## illinirdhd

I told my plastic surgeon that I didn't want stripper boobs.  He understood, and did just what I wanted!  Mine are saline, but very soft.  After you get a BA, you're supposed to massage them for 15 minutes/day for the first few months and then every now and then forever (so scar tissue doesn't build up).  I was so excited to have them that I think I massaged more often, and they have stayed very soft.


----------



## Zophie

~KT~ said:


> I will definitely consider it after I have kids if I think I need it. Looking at my mom I might, but her skin is still amazingly taught. My only reservations are how natural they would look since my biggest pet peeve is breasts that look hard or overfilled.


 

yeah, me too.  I told the surgeon I don't want that defined line around the implant so it looks like I have two grapefruits stuck to my chest.  I told her I want them as big as I can get them without them looking hideously fake.  I go back and forth on wanting them though.  I told her I was kind of freaked out about the idea of having this thing inside my body and how weird it might feel.  She said she has them and that at first they feel weird but you get used to them and forget they are there.


----------



## lolitablue

Any news on this thread?
 It is fabulous to hear all these stories.  I am seriously considering it.  Mine are actually size C but they are saying Hi to my knees and I hate it.  My life has changed (divorce) and I am self consciuos about my breasts.  Specially if I am going to start dating someday.  Any comments to that?  Is that a good reason to get them done?


----------



## Geminiz06

Does anyone know of a good place for just lifts or tummy tucks? I already have D's just need a lift---maybe reduction... Just that it cost soo much and I would like input from actual people- not just claims from doctors. If any of you have done this or know of a great doctor either PM me or post I would really love some input. I've been doing research for years. But still would love to hear from anyone who has actually gone though with it. I had lost a lot of weight and now look as if I've had 4 kids at the age of 26. Very disappointed as your intitial goal is to lose weight to look and feel good- But instead you end up looking worse w/out clothes. So if anyone knows any good info please let me know. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Z&J

I have an update if anyone cares  Had a full TT last April w/. lipo of the waist, hips, inner knees, abs and thighs. My belly never seemed flat to me and it was getting worse even w/ 3 times of week of heavy workouts. Also my belly button had almost closed up. I could barely get a Qtip in there. Gross I know. Tuesday of this week 3/25 my PS did a revision to my belly (lipo) and revised my belly button. Since I was going to be under and he wasn't charging me, I added inner thighs why not right ?

I drove the kids to school today and feel pretty good. My belly looks super flat but honestly  I don't see much difference on my inner thighs and I'm hoping it's just swelling.


----------



## lolitablue

Z&J said:


> I have an update if anyone cares  Had a full TT last April w/. lipo of the waist, hips, inner knees, abs and thighs. My belly never seemed flat to me and it was getting worse even w/ 3 times of week of heavy workouts. Also my belly button had almost closed up. I could barely get a Qtip in there. Gross I know. Tuesday of this week 3/25 my PS did a revision to my belly (lipo) and revised my belly button. Since I was going to be under and he wasn't charging me, I added inner thighs why not right ?
> 
> I drove the kids to school today and feel pretty good. My belly looks super flat but honestly I don't see much difference on my inner thighs and I'm hoping it's just swelling.


 
Wow, that is great that your belly has flattened!!  Enjoy it!


----------



## couture2387

I had a BA a year ago and couldn't be happier!  They're not porn star boobs...they look totally natural.  You can't even see my scar!! I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## illinirdhd

lolitablue said:


> Any news on this thread?
> It is fabulous to hear all these stories. I am seriously considering it. Mine are actually size C but they are saying Hi to my knees and I hate it. My life has changed (divorce) and I am self consciuos about my breasts. Specially if I am going to start dating someday. Any comments to that? Is that a good reason to get them done?


 

In my humble opinion, this is a GREAT reason.  Cosmetic surgery certainly has its risks (like any surgery), but if there's something that will make you feel better about yourself, I highly encourage you to at least consult with a plastic surgeon or two.  Trust me, after you have great boobs, you'll be naked all the time.

I got breast implants (went from barely a B to a full D) and had a tummy tuck just over 2 years ago.  I'm very pleased with the results.  I had to take it pretty easy for about 2 weeks (I had drains on both hips from the TT), but that time was a small price to pay for feeling great!

I think I paid about $50 for initial consultations, and chose the PS who made me feel the most comfortable.  Also, your doctor is a professional - he knows what looks good and what doesn't.  Look at his photos, google him for comments from satisfied (and not satisfied) patients (outside of his website), and let him guide you when it comes to size, technique, placement of implants, etc.  The only guideline I gave my PS was that I wanted my implants to be a good size for my body, and I didn't want "stripper boobs."  He gave me exactly what I wanted.

For the poster in NY who is looking for a PS, I know a great one in Las Vegas, but none in NY.  The one thing I would advise is choosing skill/experience/good recommendations over low price.  Plastic surgery isn't something I'd bargain shop for.


----------



## boslvuton

Best purchase of my life...


----------



## Swanky

geminiz, search my threads in here, I posted about my full TT and BA

interesting z&j, my belly button is teeny now too, I don't like it.  
I'd do all of it over again in a heartbeat though!


----------



## KristyDarling

This is not about breast augmentation but I just wanted to pipe up and say that I had a full TT (with ab muscle repair) with lipo to the flanks on February 5, 2008. It was the BEST thing I've ever done for myself. 

I've always been short and thin, so my "mommy gut" and muffin top just looked freaky on my frame and I *hated* it. I felt massive guilt for even contemplating the surgery, since it is not a cheap procedure and there are risks, but I'm a happier woman, wife, and mom now than I was before. The first two weeks were very, VERY hard (dang those drains! Ouch!!!) and I really hated feeling so helpless and hunched over, but my hubby and kids came through and I had a smooth, textbook recovery. I'm almost 8 weeks post-op now and I've been feeling "normal" for a whole month. I'm SO happy I did this for myself.  

If anyone has questions about this procedure, feel free to PM me!


----------



## Zophie

lolitablue said:


> Any news on this thread?
> It is fabulous to hear all these stories. I am seriously considering it. Mine are actually size C but they are saying Hi to my knees and I hate it. My life has changed (divorce) and I am self consciuos about my breasts. Specially if I am going to start dating someday. Any comments to that? Is that a good reason to get them done?


 
I sort of have the opposite fear.  I am a little worried that I'll get them done, start dating a man whose opinion actually matters to me, and he'll hate them.  I have had a LOT of people tell me I shouldn't do it, specifically men.  My friend's husband keeps telling me not to.  I personally want them though.  I say if it makes you feel good about yourself, go for it.


----------



## RudeGal

I just had a Breast Augmentation on March 6th and so far I love my boobies. I originally had my BA done because after breastfeeding 3 kids and some weight loss, they were so deflated and had stretch marks and I was really self conscious about them. I was in between a B and a C and it really sucked since I was a nice big D while breastfeeding my little one. I took the leap and had them done. My doc was wonderful. I had 660cc Moderate Saline McGahn Implants put in (TransAx incision) and had them placed sub muscular. Recovery was a breeze for me so far, but retaining all that damn fluid sucks and shaving my armpits right now is still a challenge, but it is getting better. Just make sure you research and research everything before making a decision and seek consults from a few surgeons to make sure you have a few different opinions until you find one you are comfortable with. 

I am now a 34DDD or a 34F depending on the bra brand and I love them. They are perky, my stretch marks are less noticeable and I fill out my tops so much better than I did before. it also hides my yucky stomach well. If anyone has any questions, please feel free to PM me or a site that I used a ton while researching before my BA is awesome for advice on ANYTHING Ba related. All the girls there are super! www.implantforum.com is a great place to get a lot of research done and ask questions so you go into your consults very informed with a clear idea of what you want.


----------



## illinirdhd

Zophie said:


> I sort of have the opposite fear. I am a little worried that I'll get them done, start dating a man whose opinion actually matters to me, and he'll hate them. I have had a LOT of people tell me I shouldn't do it, specifically men. My friend's husband keeps telling me not to. I personally want them though. I say if it makes you feel good about yourself, go for it.


 
I think all men say that until after it's done (they think it's the right thing to say or something), and then they have no complaints.  I don't think a guy you're with would probably want people staring at you going "wow, nice implants!" but if you ask your PS to make them as natural as possible, he will.  

Also, you're supposed to massage them a lot after they're in - keeps them really soft.  People are usually surprised unless they've seen me in something really low cut (because they're so even and sit perfectly) when I say they're implants.  They've very natural looking.  When I'm naked, you can probably tell because they sit out on my ribcage instead of flopping over and drooping, but in a bra, you can't tell.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Research doctors in your area. Go to consultation  and ask questions.Ask for a referral from your family doctor.





Geminiz06 said:


> Does anyone know of a good place for just lifts or tummy tucks? I already have D's just need a lift---maybe reduction... Just that it cost soo much and I would like input from actual people- not just claims from doctors. If any of you have done this or know of a great doctor either PM me or post I would really love some input. I've been doing research for years. But still would love to hear from anyone who has actually gone though with it. I had lost a lot of weight and now look as if I've had 4 kids at the age of 26. Very disappointed as your intitial goal is to lose weight to look and feel good- But instead you end up looking worse w/out clothes. So if anyone knows any good info please let me know. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## mshel

ote=illinirdhd;5429792]I told my plastic surgeon that I didn't want stripper boobs. He understood, and did just what I wanted! Mine are saline, but very soft. After you get a BA, you're supposed to massage them for 15 minutes/day for the first few months and then every now and then forever (so scar tissue doesn't build up). I was so excited to have them that I think I massaged more often, and they have stayed very soft.[/quote]
*This thread, I'm sure is a  to a lot of people, but until they are "there", no one really knows how a tummy, lack of breasts, or too large saggy breasts can redefine you as a woman. *

*You hit the nail on the head, imo....COMMUNICATION with your dr. and research his pictures and feedback a lot...make sure you feel comfy.*

It is fabulous to hear all these stories. I am seriously considering it. Mine are actually size C but they are saying Hi to my knees and I hate it. My life has changed (divorce) and I am self consciuos about my breasts. Specially if I am going to start dating someday. Any comments to that? Is that a good reason to get them done? 

*I love your reason.  It makes  complete sense to me.  My husband has seen mine turn into what they are now, and still loves me and could care less.  So, it's nice that if I do it, it's because it will make me happy first and foremost and him happy as a side affect!  But, if I was in the dating game now...I would be horribly self-concious.  *

I have an update if anyone cares  Had a full TT last April w/. lipo of the waist, hips, inner knees, abs and thighs. My belly never seemed flat to me and it was getting worse even w/ 3 times of week of heavy workouts. Also my belly button had almost closed up. I could barely get a Qtip in there. Gross I know. Tuesday of this week 3/25 my PS did a revision to my belly (lipo) and revised my belly button. Since I was going to be under and he wasn't charging me, I added inner thighs why not right ?

I drove the kids to school today and feel pretty good. My belly looks super flat but honestly I don't see much difference on my inner thighs and I'm hoping it's just swelling. 

*CONGRATS!!  I'm really happy for you!  Very exciting.  I think the whole tummy tuck and breast revision...whether it's an enlargement or a lift, etc., is a remarkable change and can do so much for one's body image!  Yeah for you!!*
*
This is not about breast augmentation but I just wanted to pipe up and say that I had a full TT (with ab muscle repair) with lipo to the flanks on February 5, 2008. It was the BEST thing I've ever done for myself. 
I've always been short and thin, so my "mommy gut" and muffin top just looked freaky on my frame and I *hated* it. I felt massive guilt for even contemplating the surgery, since it is not a cheap procedure and there are risks, but I'm a happier woman, wife, and mom now than I was before. The first two weeks were very, VERY hard (dang those drains! Ouch!!!) and I really hated feeling so helpless and hunched over, but my hubby and kids came through and I had a smooth, textbook recovery. I'm almost 8 weeks post-op now and I've been feeling "normal" for a whole month. I'm SO happy I did this for myself.  

Your post fits perfectly on this thread.  congrats to you as well!  I happy you did this for yourself as well.  I think it's an awesome thing to do..."FOR YOURSELF"!!  And, if hubby or sig other benefits...good for them too!

I sort of have the opposite fear. I am a little worried that I'll get them done, start dating a man whose opinion actually matters to me, and he'll hate them. I have had a LOT of people tell me I shouldn't do it, specifically men. My friend's husband keeps telling me not to. I personally want them though. I say if it makes you feel good about yourself, go for it. 
My only advice is fairly predictable.  Do it for yourself and yourself only.  Then, when you do meet the right guy, your implants, which were a choice for you and now a part of you, should be loved by him too.  If not, it'll be only one part of you that he'll have to accept.  Just like any other relationship, there are things about physique and/or personality, etc. that aren't 'perfect', but we love them anyway.  
I just had a Breast Augmentation on March 6th and so far I love my boobies. I originally had my BA done because after breastfeeding 3 kids and some weight loss, they were so deflated 
THat would be my story!!



Yesterday 08:43 PM*


----------



## Bag Fetish

If you're worried about what others will  say you're not doing it for you. Perhaps now isnt the right time. If you are doing this 100% for YOU, you will NOT care what others think or say. If the *other* person cares about *YOU* he will be happy for you and love YOU the way you are. WITH or WITHOUT  implants. but do it for you. 





Zophie said:


> I sort of have the opposite fear.  I am a little worried that I'll get them done, start dating a man whose opinion actually matters to me, and he'll hate them.  I have had a LOT of people tell me I shouldn't do it, specifically men.  My friend's husband keeps telling me not to.  I personally want them though.  I say if it makes you feel good about yourself, go for it.


----------



## Z&J

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> geminiz, search my threads in here, I posted about my full TT and BA
> 
> interesting z&j, my belly button is teeny now too, I don't like it.
> I'd do all of it over again in a heartbeat though!




Well it's only been 4 days so I really can't tell what they did. The stitches are coming out Monday so maybe I'll have a better idea.


----------



## Z&J

RudeGal said:


> I just had a Breast Augmentation on March 6th and so far I love my boobies. I originally had my BA done because after breastfeeding 3 kids and some weight loss, they were so deflated and had stretch marks and I was really self conscious about them. I was in between a B and a C and it really sucked since I was a nice big D while breastfeeding my little one. I took the leap and had them done. My doc was wonderful. I had 660cc Moderate Saline McGahn Implants put in (TransAx incision) and had them placed sub muscular. Recovery was a breeze for me so far, but retaining all that damn fluid sucks and shaving my armpits right now is still a challenge, but it is getting better. Just make sure you research and research everything before making a decision and seek consults from a few surgeons to make sure you have a few different opinions until you find one you are comfortable with.
> 
> I am now a 34DDD or a 34F depending on the bra brand and I love them. They are perky, my stretch marks are less noticeable and I fill out my tops so much better than I did before. it also hides my yucky stomach well. If anyone has any questions, please feel free to PM me or a site that I used a ton while researching before my BA is awesome for advice on ANYTHING Ba related. All the girls there are super! www.implantforum.com is a great place to get a lot of research done and ask questions so you go into your consults very informed with a clear idea of what you want.



It's so strange I had a small B prior to my lift and aug. and have 390l/350r saline mentor high profile's under the muscle and I'm a 34DD or 34DDD in Chantelle bras.


----------



## intheevent

Geminiz,

There is a forum dedicated to this. I am a member and am 7 months post op from a tummy tuck. Lots of info there on specific surgeons, recommendations, great search feature if you search your city name you might find a doctor that way and tons on befores and afters.  talk.tuckthattummy.com/

Feel free to PM me if you want more info, also check out makemeheal.com



Geminiz06 said:


> Does anyone know of a good place for just lifts or tummy tucks? I already have D's just need a lift---maybe reduction... Just that it cost soo much and I would like input from actual people- not just claims from doctors. If any of you have done this or know of a great doctor either PM me or post I would really love some input. I've been doing research for years. But still would love to hear from anyone who has actually gone though with it. I had lost a lot of weight and now look as if I've had 4 kids at the age of 26. Very disappointed as your intitial goal is to lose weight to look and feel good- But instead you end up looking worse w/out clothes. So if anyone knows any good info please let me know. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## intheevent

that's awesome. I'm sure its just swelling. It took me almost 3 months to see real results to my "muffin top" lipo


----------



## Geminiz06

intheevent said:


> Geminiz,
> 
> There is a forum dedicated to this. I am a member and am 7 months post op from a tummy tuck. Lots of info there on specific surgeons, recommendations, great search feature if you search your city name you might find a doctor that way and tons on befores and afters. talk.tuckthattummy.com/
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you want more info, also check out makemeheal.com


 
Thanks I will definetly check the site out- then PM you.....Oh and I'll make sure to check out Swankys individual posts on her experience...Thanks again you guys are the best


----------



## cutiepie21

For the ladies with implants, do you wear a bra to bed?  I've been wearing a bra nightly since I got mine (3 years ago) and I am still not used to it.  I started wearing a bra nightly because I heard horror stories about the pockets stretching and the implants falling into the armpit if we don't wear a bra while we sleep.  I hate it because it is stretching out my bras and making them wear out a lot sooner than they should!


----------



## illinirdhd

My PS had me wear a sports bra to bed for the first 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Zophie

oh, no, you have to sleep in a bra?  Is that forever?  I hate wearing bras, period. As soon as I get home I take mine off.


----------



## illinirdhd

Yes, but not for long.  It takes a while for your body to get used to the implants.  The sports bras didn't bother me at night - I got the kind that zipped up the front (Champion from Target) so that they were easier to put on and take off.  After a BA, your armpits and sides are sore, so it's hard to move your arms a bunch to fasten a bra in back or pull a sports bra over your head for a week or so.  The thing that bothered me was that I'm a stomach sleeper, but had to sleep on my back for a few weeks post-op.


----------



## lucabela

Has anyone replaced their salines to silicone under muscle?  Did you notice a big difference?  And how, if any?


----------



## illinirdhd

lucabela said:


> Has anyone replaced their salines to silicone under muscle? Did you notice a big difference? And how, if any?


 
Mine are under the muscle salines, and they feel very natural.  I massaged them a lot, so they're very soft.


----------



## lucabela

Thanks illinirdhd... I am wondering if the silicones will appear more natural if you had salines and were to replace them?  I know alot of salines look very natural too but did you have some breast tissue to start with?


----------



## couture2387

Mine are saline under the muscle and they look and feel great


----------



## Zophie

I don't have either so I can't say how they'll be inside me, but when I had my consult I picked up and played with both kinds, and the silicones felt more real to me.  When I had them stuffed in a bra to try on for size I honestly couldn't stop squeezing them.  They just feel sort of cool, kind of like a big gummy bear or something.  I also noticed that when you hold them at the top they have more of a sag to them like a real breast.  I think if I hadn't played with the silicones I wouldn't be as interested in getting my breasts done.  I have seen some great looking salines though, but it seems like people say silicone is softer.  I'd love to hear from people who have had the two though.


----------



## lucabela

I agree Zophie... love to hear from anyone who can compare.  Did you notice if the silicones weighed more than the salines... in the same size?


----------



## mshel

http://www.implantinfo.com/

go to this site.  there are a lot of sotries there of women who have switched.


----------



## Beach Bum

I have silicone under the muscle because I felt they were more real .I had little breast tissue,Im skinny so I felt the silicone was my best option.Im almost at ONE YEAR post implant!!!!LOVE them..NO REGRETS!!!!

and just a heads up..I didnt have to wear a bra all the time....depends on how they heal...mine were so high up ,they made me go braless the first month..LOL..!!


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Oh, yeah, I always forget about the high boobs thing.  Luckily they drop quickly, but it looks like you have really toned pecs on top for a couple of weeks.  

I was a B cup before, so that could be why mine are very soft - I did have a good amount of breast tissue.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Wanted to revive this thread since I went in for a consult yesterday.
Just spoke to the doc in Palo Alto (Near Stanford University) since I don't know if I should travel down to SoCal (2 docs that I am considering for a Consult) or stay close to home.

I'm going to go in his office to play with Silicone and Salines implants to see how they feel after I get back from a business trip.
I am so excited to start this entire process, even if I don't plan to get them until next year.  

I'm not sure of the CC's, but I wanted to go to a full C. He suggested Full C, Small D, but said that he wants me to tell him what exactly I want, not what he thinks I want.
I'm not going too large, but wanted a natural look to it, so he highly recommended under the muscle and he would choose Saline since I have the breast tissue to make this look natural.

Anyhow, the thread left off at Silicone and Saline implants... My PS is pushing Saline, but I'm scared of a ripple effect.
I might be planning a mini tummy tuck as well. 

Let me know your thoughts and if there are other PS to consult in the San Francisco Bay Area.

This might be a little off topic, but did anyone's significant other was supportive of their surgery?
Mine is supportive, but doesn't like that 3 out of the 4 PS I am consulting with are guys... I guess DH doesn't want a guy to be touching my breasts.
I don't see it the way DH sees it, but I also want DH to be comfortable with the PS I choose.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beach Bum

^I firmly beleive that silicone is way more natural..... did them under the muscle just one year ago and they r fabulous!!LOL!
My DH was supportive however my daughter was VERY UPSET that i got it done.I have no regrets.I can go braless and fill out all my tops.I went to a C cup and they dont look too big or too small,just perfect for me....


----------



## Zophie

Tell your husband that having a surgeon operate on your breasts is not something he should worry about a man doing.  It's a surgical procedure, not some kind of massage.  The doctor isn't going to be just sitting there staring at your boobs.

I felt the silicones and salines in the doctors' office and feeling the silicones is what really made me want them.  I was leaning towards not getting them and then when I started playing with the silicone they felt really neat and sag like a breast when you hold them at the top.


----------



## Souzie

I have saline over the muscle and they feel fine.  I'm almost 3 years post op and have no rippling.  I think it depends on how big you go.  Mine are 295 cc and I'm a small c cup.  DH was very supportive with my choice.  He was actually vouching for me...hehe and didn't have a problem that my PS was male.  Maybe you could ask him to go with you to one of your consultations so he'll be more comfortable with it?
GL!!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Thanks for everyone's feedback! I'll choose whichever PS I am most comfortable with.



xsouzie said:


> Maybe you could ask him to go with you to one of your consultations so he'll be more comfortable with it?


 
This was what sparked the entire "I-am-not-comfortable-with-a-male-PS" conversation, but he doesn't mind me getting a breast augmentation.
I tried to explain to DH that the PS happens to be a male and if the PS is good, then their gender doesn't really matter.
DH says that he just doesn't want to see another dude touching my breasts during a consult, so I'm not going to ask DH to come with me if he's uncomfortable.

So the next consultation, I am on my own. Still happy... Am not letting this get me down. I am doing the BA for me, so I am still doing the happy dance.


----------



## mshel

Give him the reality of stats.

Let's just assume your doctor works on/touches/operates...only 10 breasts a day.

10 x 5 is 50.  So, 50 breasts a week.

50 x 4  is 200.  So, now, 200 breasts a month.

200 x 12 is 2400.  2400 breasts a year.

I'm quite certain 10 a day is way low.

Tell your guy that although you are special (you are! ) that out of 2400 boobies a year, your doc isn't going to lay in bed at night thinking of your two!

ha!!


----------



## pinky_ohana

mshel....     You are soooo funny!
BTW, the PS's wife is HOT. I am pretty sure he's not thinking about mine at night, especially with his wife laying in bed next to him.

DH just doesn't like the idea of a guy touching my boobies.
But I'm sure DH will thank the PS for my BA afterwards.


----------



## Beach Bum

LMAO....dude,Im married to a doctor who has seen IT ALL.....he has done hundreds of exams on women and beleive u me...he doesnt care to look or think about it..its ALL professional!!!


----------



## kristie

pinky_ohana said:


> Anyhow, the thread left off at Silicone and Saline implants... My PS is pushing Saline, but I'm scared of a ripple effect.
> I might be planning a mini tummy tuck as well.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts and if there are other PS to consult in the San Francisco Bay Area.


 
I had saline and switched to silicone because I am really thin and the salines rippled....not to mention they FELT like a ziplock bag full of sloshing water in my chest, ugh.  I like to run and with saline you can HEAR the implants sloshing around sometimes.

Scientifically, when the same cc size implant of saline vs. silicone is used, silicone IS heavier....you can google it.

I have a phenominal and amazing board certified PS and I am in the SF bay area.......PM me if you want the name of my doc.  Consults are free so you have nothing to lose.  My current PS had to "redo" what my other doc had screwed up and he was just hands down amazing on the transformation he did.  He came up to NorCal after working in Beverly Hills for years where he did mostly botched up boob job patients (from other PS's) that needed revisions.

He is awesome!  

Also, IMO having silicone is like driving a BMW versus a Pinto with the salines.  Saline was NOT for me


----------



## illinirdhd

In the end, I let my PS decide where to put them (under the muscle), whether they would be saline or silicone, how many ccs (I believe mine are 500 & 550), and which incision (nipple).

My incisions are not visible, and mine are salines that feel VERY real.  I had a decent amount of breast tissue (I am not very thin), so mine don't ripple or feel weird or anything.

As far as choosing a PS, go with someone who is highly recommended by others.  Also, I think it's important to choose a PS who is fairly close to home.  There will be follow up appointments (esp. with the TT), and in case you have any sort of complications, you'll be glad that you chose someone close, instead of someone who is a couple of hours away.

My PS has a HOT wife too (he's also pretty easy on the eyes!).  I doubt your DH has anything to worry about - they see many many boobs every year.  Then again, I have a male OB/GYN too, so it was just more comfortable for me with a male PS.  Hubby and I weren't involved yet when I got my implants, but I don't think he would have cared who my PS was.


----------



## couture2387

I have saline and no ripples.  My bf wasn't supportive of the surgery but now he loves them lol.  Good luck!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Thanks everyone! I feel alot more comfortable going forward with this, even if I am consulting PSs on my own. As long as I don't make him endure uncomfortable situations, he is very supportive of my mommy-makeover plans.

Bought a bra today and should be going into the doc's office to play with salines and silicones soon. Woohoo! LOL!


----------



## Zophie

mshel said:


> Give him the reality of stats.
> 
> Let's just assume your doctor works on/touches/operates...only 10 breasts a day.
> 
> 10 x 5 is 50. So, 50 breasts a week.
> 
> 50 x 4 is 200. So, now, 200 breasts a month.
> 
> 200 x 12 is 2400. 2400 breasts a year.
> 
> I'm quite certain 10 a day is way low.
> 
> Tell your guy that although you are special (you are! ) that out of 2400 boobies a year, your doc isn't going to lay in bed at night thinking of your two!
> 
> ha!!


 
Haahahaa!  I never thought of it that way.  I bet if you presented those stats to guys starting out in college more of them would plan to become plastic surgeons.


----------



## sfgirl67

I am so happy to have found this thread!  I am going in for a consult on 6/3 and now I am terrified.  I think I need a lift as well and I am not liking the scar, does anyone have this scar does it fade, all the pics i see are only within a few weeks post-op so the scar is new.  I am soooo scared of the pain. Do all BA require drain tubes?


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ the scar will fade over time, if you're lucky it will heel like a razor cut. just make sure you listen to your doc and follow directions.
Not all doc's use drain tubes, they are just to keep the fluid down and the swelling.


----------



## sfgirl67

thanks, i guess i'll have to wait and see what he says, just nerve racking!


----------



## pinky_ohana

^ Once you start asking questions, it'll be less nerve-racking.
Let us know how the consult goes!


----------



## meemoo

I had a BA in May of 07, and it was the best thing I ever did. I didn't go big, only from a small B to a full C, but it balanced my proportions. I have saline, I had transaxillary incisions. It hurt soooooooooooooooooooooo much for the first four days but then it was all uphill. Some women think it doesn't hurt and that is crazy to me. My doctor told me trans incisions tend to hurt a bit more, so that might be it. 

I'd do it again in a heartbeat! Everyone I know is super chill about it, and if someone random isn't they can kiss my pretty little patootie!


----------



## pinky_ohana

The dr's office just called to remind me to come in to their office.
Can't play with the silicones and salines until I get back from a business trip.

But I don't know if I would talk about it so much after I have it done.
A cousin of mine had it done and for some reason, everyone asked if they can touch it?? Esp the guys... That just creeps me out.
I don't think I would lift my shirt, even if it was my BFF.

So jealous of all y'all that have it done already. I don't have the BA or TT planned yet!
BUT I just can't wait to get this over with, so I can start healing!!! The wait is just killing me... LOL!


----------



## Zophie

pinky_ohana said:


> The dr's office just called to remind me to come in to their office.
> Can't play with the silicones and salines until I get back from a business trip.
> 
> But I don't know if I would talk about it so much after I have it done.
> A cousin of mine had it done and for some reason, everyone asked if they can touch it?? Esp the guys... That just creeps me out.
> I don't think I would lift my shirt, even if it was my BFF.
> 
> So jealous of all y'all that have it done already. I don't have the BA or TT planned yet!
> BUT I just can't wait to get this over with, so I can start healing!!! The wait is just killing me... LOL!


 

I know someone who had them done and said she had no problem showing them to anyone or having them touch them because to her it was sort of like they were no longer really her breasts she was showing off...like it sort of distanced her from them.  

My dad's friend's daughter had hers done and another guy he's friends with asked her if he could feel them.  The guy is a 70+ year old veterinarian who's been married for years and I guess he figured that would be his only chance to ever feel fake boobs!


----------



## pinky_ohana

LOL!! She didn't feel it was hers???
ahhhhhhhh... I hope I'm not like that. Or else ppl need to start buying some Mardi Gras beads. LOL!


----------



## intheevent

I had a full tummy tuck with muscle repair 8/07. Best thing I've ever done for myself. Let me know if you have questions. I will say that another forum I belong to has a lot of mini tummy tuck people who wish they did a full. With a full you get more definition and a new belly button.



pinky_ohana said:


> Wanted to revive this thread since I went in for a consult yesterday.
> Just spoke to the doc in Palo Alto (Near Stanford University) since I don't know if I should travel down to SoCal (2 docs that I am considering for a Consult) or stay close to home.
> 
> I'm going to go in his office to play with Silicone and Salines implants to see how they feel after I get back from a business trip.
> I am so excited to start this entire process, even if I don't plan to get them until next year.
> 
> I'm not sure of the CC's, but I wanted to go to a full C. He suggested Full C, Small D, but said that he wants me to tell him what exactly I want, not what he thinks I want.
> I'm not going too large, but wanted a natural look to it, so he highly recommended under the muscle and he would choose Saline since I have the breast tissue to make this look natural.
> 
> Anyhow, the thread left off at Silicone and Saline implants... My PS is pushing Saline, but I'm scared of a ripple effect.
> I might be planning a mini tummy tuck as well.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts and if there are other PS to consult in the San Francisco Bay Area.
> 
> This might be a little off topic, but did anyone's significant other was supportive of their surgery?
> Mine is supportive, but doesn't like that 3 out of the 4 PS I am consulting with are guys... I guess DH doesn't want a guy to be touching my breasts.
> I don't see it the way DH sees it, but I also want DH to be comfortable with the PS I choose.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zophie

pinky_ohana said:


> LOL!! She didn't feel it was hers???
> ahhhhhhhh... I hope I'm not like that. Or else ppl need to start buying some Mardi Gras beads. LOL!


 

She sort of said it became more of like showing someone something that's a medical procedure than showing off her breasts.  She told me I could feel them but I just poked at the side of one because I felt weird feeling someone's boobs like that.  And she was the owner of the firm I worked for and I'd just met her at that point!

But the way I feel, if I get mine done and someone wants to check mine out that is considering getting them, I don't think I'd mind.  Now my friend's husband said he wants to feel them before and after for comparison, and I'm not too sure about that!


----------



## sfgirl67

so i am 99.9% sure I am going to get implants but i was thinking while i was under i might as well get my thighs fixed (they aren't to bad but i have slight saddle bags, no matter how skinny i get they are always there)  has anyone doen this, i lnow it's a little ot but you guys seem so informed i had t ask, thanks!


----------



## illinirdhd

My PS said that he would do up to 2 procedures at the same time.  I did a BA and TT together - a friend of mine did a BA and lipo at the same time.  Make an appointment for a consultation and ask your PS what he/she thinks.


----------



## kristenmi123

I'm celebrating my 1 year anniversary of my enhancements and love them!!!!

It took me a few years to get up the courage to do it but last year the timing & my nerves were just right.  They look very natural........


----------



## sfgirl67

yeah, it does take courage, every night i totally flash visions of nip/tuck surgery scenes in my head, and i panic.


----------



## Zophie

sfgirl67 said:


> yeah, it does take courage, every night i totally flash visions of nip/tuck surgery scenes in my head, and i panic.


 

but it's not like you're going to be awake for it.  I'm more nervous that I won't like the results or will have complications than the actual procedure.


----------



## sfgirl67

I know i'm just a chicken


----------



## natalie_palm

I had a BA and lipo in May of 07 with Dr. Bruce Freedman in Tysons Corner. I had silicone OVER the muscle and they look GORGEOUS and feel so natural, I LOVE LOVE them. My SIL went to him also and she got saline unders and wishes she had gone a bit bigger - we both went with C's. The lipo was "ok". I have a little dent on my inner thigh and he said he could do a fat trasnfer to fill it but I don't want to mess with it. I am a PERFECTIONIST so any little thing will bother me and others probably can't notice.
NOW, on that note, I did have a capsular contracture on my right breast. It is only a grade II and doesn't look at all different. I went to Dr. Sigal of the Austin-Weston Center and had a full tummy tuck and he went in and broke up the capsule. However, one month later it is back. He put me on a steroid and Singular and I am taking Vitamin E and hoping that will soften it. If not I might have to go back in and have the whole thing taken out and then put back in, which I don't want to do because I REALLY love the way they look. 
So - I don't know who you have decided to go with in NoVA, but both doctors are good - but I would suggest Dr. Sigal at the Austin-Weston Center. Let me know if you have any questions...you can PM me if you like
OH, and the BA did not hurt at ALL! Probably because I went over the muscle. But no bruising, nothing!


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Mine are under the muscle and I didn't have any bruising either - just sore like I did too much upper arm and shoulder work at the gym.  I was good as new in 3-5 days from the BA.  Since I had a TT at the same time, I was down for a little longer, but a TT is much more invasive (and a much bigger incision) than a BA.


----------



## sfgirl67

"The lipo was "ok". I have a little dent on my inner thigh " 

dents?  oh dear,  i was curious about lipo because of the small amount of fat on my outter thigh that won't budge.  didi it hurt?


----------



## natalie_palm

sfgirl67 said:


> "The lipo was "ok". I have a little dent on my inner thigh "
> 
> dents? oh dear, i was curious about lipo because of the small amount of fat on my outter thigh that won't budge. didi it hurt?


 
I was a little sore healing and there was a lot of bruising. Overall it looks better and I like it.


----------



## sfgirl67

^thanks! it's good to hear from someone who has actually done it.


----------



## Zophie

I just found out a friend of mine has them. She has a lift and saline implants.  I felt one of them through her shirt, kind of pinched at her boob.  It felt like a regular boobie to me, nothing hard at all.  And they look great!  Even though she had a lift, her scars are faded and are only noticable if you look closely.  I have decided I definitely want mine done now.


----------



## tater_tits

I got my boobs done 2 months ago, hence my user name! haha & I LOVE THEM! I got 400cc, I was a 34B and now I am a 34D. I wish I had gone a little bigger though because I just look like a full C. But yes, they are SOFT and getting softer everyday and I just absolutely love them! I didn't have much pain, infact I went shopping the very next day! I think because I got it done bilaterally which is through the crease under the breast...my friend who got it through the nipple or tuba were in pain for like a week. So yea. I hope this helps! You should definitelyl get them!!! But...I do have to warn you that there are complications that could potentially happen, but most of the time...everything goes fine!


----------



## tater_tits

oh & you should really join the boobie forum too...they help so much with questions!! www.breastimplants411.com


----------



## sfgirl67

oh i am getting nervous i have my first consult tomorrow


----------



## Beach Bum

^GOOD LUCK!!!
I have no regrets about getting mine....Im one yr post op and Love them!


----------



## Selena

Jesus Jill its been one year already????? Time flys!


----------



## Beach Bum

^OVER a year!!LOL..I had it done LAST april!!
I know...time seems to have flown!!!No regrets though...hehe


----------



## Zophie

tater_tits said:


> I got my boobs done 2 months ago, hence my user name! haha & I LOVE THEM! I got 400cc, I was a 34B and now I am a 34D. I wish I had gone a little bigger though because I just look like a full C. But yes, they are SOFT and getting softer everyday and I just absolutely love them! I didn't have much pain, infact I went shopping the very next day! I think because I got it done bilaterally which is through the crease under the breast...my friend who got it through the nipple or tuba were in pain for like a week. So yea. I hope this helps! You should definitelyl get them!!! But...I do have to warn you that there are complications that could potentially happen, but most of the time...everything goes fine!


 

I am a 34B now and when I had my consult we sort of thought 375 CC might be good, but she said she could probably go bigger and still have them look good.  I might do a little more.  I'm really hoping I can get it done around Xmas.  I would have the crease incision because she'd need enough room to get the silicone in there.   My friend went back to work in 3 days!  I don't think that's recommended though.


----------



## Beach Bum

^I was fine within 24 hours too..Just no lifting....driving was hard though at first..using a steering wheel uses those muscles so b prepared to NOT drive for at least a week and a half


----------



## sfgirl67

for those of you who have had a ba, is it okay to go without a bra once in awhile?  i mean well after have healed.  I have a few dresses that i would love to wear with a bra and was curious if after i have healed it's okay.  also do you still need to wear such a heavy duty bra?


----------



## sfgirl67

okay so i had my first consult today and it's really a lot to take in.  i had also asked about some minor lipo on my outter thigh and my worst fear come true.  The doc showed me all the places i could "benefit" from lipo.  I am not perfect but i felt slightly lousy about that.  He was super nice and trustworthy and I am just very very shy and to be put on display and picked apart(albiet nicely) was a bit much.  I need a lft as well and he said he could cut around the nipple and lift and enlarge the breast that way, has anyone done this?  he said the shape would not be as good and an inverted t w/implants but i would have almost no scars... not sure.  it's a lot to think about.  also the price was more than double i expected..... decisions decisions


----------



## Zophie

sfgirl67 said:


> okay so i had my first consult today and it's really a lot to take in. i had also asked about some minor lipo on my outter thigh and my worst fear come true. The doc showed me all the places i could "benefit" from lipo. I am not perfect but i felt slightly lousy about that. He was super nice and trustworthy and I am just very very shy and to be put on display and picked apart(albiet nicely) was a bit much. I need a lft as well and he said he could cut around the nipple and lift and enlarge the breast that way, has anyone done this? he said the shape would not be as good and an inverted t w/implants but i would have almost no scars... not sure. it's a lot to think about. also the price was more than double i expected..... decisions decisions


 
Yeah, it is a lot to take in.  I'd recommend consulting with other doctors too.  I really wasn't seriously considering getting implants until I consulted with the doctor I want to go to.  She answered all my questions and then some and made me feel very comfortable.  I am very impressed with her before-and-after pictures too.  I also want lipo on the other thighs.  I basically want whatever needs to be sucked out in addition to make everything more in proportion, and so I had no problem with her saying she'd do my flanks and inner thighs too.   And yeah, the price adds up quickly, but I think it's worth it to get it done right.

So schedule a couple more consults with surgeons and don't get it done unless you are 100% confident with the doctor.  My friend had a lift with implants and they look great.  I could barely see her scar.


----------



## sep

I've just read all 76 pages of this thread!  Thank you ladies so much for sharing all of your experiences!  I've courted the idea of CS for quite a few years but am just now in a position to afford it...  reading this thread has made it actually seem a lot less scary!


----------



## kmrosko404

tater_tits said:


> oh & you should really join the boobie forum too...they help so much with questions!! www.breastimplants411.com


 
I am just over 7 months post op and this is still one of my fav forums (after tpf of course)


----------



## kmrosko404

sfgirl67 said:


> for those of you who have had a ba, is it okay to go without a bra once in awhile? i mean well after have healed. I have a few dresses that i would love to wear with a bra and was curious if after i have healed it's okay. also do you still need to wear such a heavy duty bra?


 
it really depends on your ps's recommendations as some say not to wear a bra during the healing process.  My ps says I should wear bra as much as possible.  I work from home so I wear a sports bra most days and also while I sleep.  I wear a regular bra when I go out and have gone braless on occasion.

Going braless here and there really should do any harm


----------



## sfgirl67

thanks!!!


----------



## sfgirl67

okay so i went to have a consult with a new doc today and he had a totally different pov on how to achieve my goals.  he said that if i put in a large enough implant that i would not need a lift b/c my breasts are not that saggy.  if i wanted he would do the lift where the only cut around the nipple, but i could go either way.  this doc als-]o said he could lipo my saddlebags but there will still be some small dimples (yuck) but nothing major.....so i am totally confused now...


----------



## Zophie

I want lipo too.  Unfortunately, it doesn't get rid of cellulite.  I don't think anything does.  It can't hurt to consult with more than one doctor.  I have had multiple consults, but the one I've chosen makes me feel totally comfortable and I want her to do it.  With the others I had doubts.


----------



## sfgirl67

What brand of sports bra did you guys wear after surgery?


----------



## natalie_palm

My 1st time I went to Wal-Mart and bought two and  they were perfect. The 2nd time my doc provided 1 for me. i would just make sure they hook in front, it makes it MUCH easier to get on and off.


----------



## natalie_palm

Also, has anyone had issues with capsular contracture????


----------



## Beach Bum

^Ive had no probs one year post op.....My doctor supplied the postop bras too....they clip in front....


----------



## sfgirl67

jill, i read all your comments awhile back but i forgot, about how long 'til you could drive?


----------



## Beach Bum

^honestly..i waited about 2 weeks.its IMPOSSIBLE(and PAINFUL) to look over your shoulder and to turn the steering wheel.Seriously,u dont realize u use those muscles till u try to turn the wheel and nearly SCREAM in pain!!


----------



## sfgirl67

good to know, just trying to plan so i have coverage with the kids!  Thanks.  Everyone's stories and epxeriences are really helpful when doing something like this.


----------



## Cristina

natalie_palm said:


> Also, has anyone had issues with capsular contracture????


 

I had my surgery on August 31, 2007, and did not experience problems with CC.  However, I massaged like crazy once my surgeon gave me the go ahead.  At a follow up appointment I was shown four different massage positions and was instructed to massage three times a day for six months.  Follow the instructions your surgeon gives you to a "T", and you'll be fine.  CC occurs when the scar tissue capsule that forms around the implants when healing hardens, due to lack of massage and softening.


----------



## maxmara

I have a quick question... after your surgery. Did your family members, co workers or neighbors etc. ask you about your surgery? I am sure they noticed the change. Were you honest from the get-go or tell them after they asked? 

I am seriously, considering about getting BA.. after nursing 2 kids for a year at a time, my breasts now looks like dried prunes excuse my expression. 

My inlaws are very OLD fashioned and I don't want them to find out. My goal breasts would be a full size B. I want to look as natural without people finding out. Is that possible?


----------



## Cristina

maxmara said:


> I have a quick question... after your surgery. Did your family members, co workers or neighbors etc. ask you about your surgery? I am sure they noticed the change. Were you honest from the get-go or tell them after they asked?
> 
> I am seriously, considering about getting BA.. after nursing 2 kids for a year at a time, my breasts now looks like dried prunes excuse my expression.
> 
> My inlaws are very OLD fashioned and I don't want them to find out. My goal breasts would be a full size B. I want to look as natural without people finding out. Is that possible?


 
My mother knew about the surgery and was supportive.  My grandparents and dad's side of the family didn't know.  I figured I would tell them afterward, so that I wouldn't hear any negative comments and become discouraged from going through with it.  It was a big decision for me!

I told my dad and stepmother about a month after I had the surgery.  We were going out to dinner and I broke down and told them.  LOL, my dad said, "Well, I support your decision, especially because you didn't ask me to pay for it!" 

My BA came out so natural looking and in proportion with the rest of my body, that no one on my dad's side of the family noticed until I told them in May of this year.  They were surprised!

As far as coworkers go, only a few women I'm close with in the office knew about the surgery.  I have had a couple of people ask at work, and I'm always honest.

If you are unhappy with the way things are in that area and are looking to change things, I would definitely consider it, old fashioned inlaws or not.  They're not living every day in your body, and have no say over your decisions.  If you feel that a BA is the right decision for you, go for it.  Talk it over with your husband and let him know how you feel.

I went from an A cup to a full C, and not many people have noticed (including family, whom I spend a lot of time with).  If you're looking to go to a B cup, I'm sure it won't be too noticeable and you'll be happy with the results.

Good luck!


----------



## Beach Bum

NOONE really noticed my BA either..I went from an A cup to a C cup.However I always wore a super padded bra..LOL....so noone really saw the differnece when i had it done.
I honestly beleive it SHOULDNT b THAT noticable...so it looks proportionate with your body type..LOVE mine..no regrets!!!


----------



## maxmara

Thanks Christina and Jill. I definitely am planning it. Hopefully very soon. 
I am very petite 5'4 105 lbs 32A. Large breasts would look weird on me. I would like a full size B or small C.

Jill, I think you look gorgeous. I am glad it was all worth it!!


----------



## cookie_monster

i've had mine done last november... and i loooooooooooooooooooooovvvve them!! a very expensive investment, but well worth it in my opinion.. talk about self esteem up the roof! LOL.. i didnt get the biggest fakest size either, i just wanted to look more proportional.. went from A to full C/small D. but everyone who's seen me says they look really natural 

the only drawback i had was that once u do it, u cant go back... its for life. AND the implants will not last forever, u will need to do a re-do at 10, sometimes even 20 years after the surgery.. but then again there are those who need to get it re-done sooner just because they are unhappy with the work or other complications.. 

good luck!!


----------



## Zophie

maxmara said:


> I have a quick question... after your surgery. Did your family members, co workers or neighbors etc. ask you about your surgery? I am sure they noticed the change. Were you honest from the get-go or tell them after they asked?
> 
> I am seriously, considering about getting BA.. after nursing 2 kids for a year at a time, my breasts now looks like dried prunes excuse my expression.
> 
> My inlaws are very OLD fashioned and I don't want them to find out. My goal breasts would be a full size B. I want to look as natural without people finding out. Is that possible?


 
I haven't told my family yet I'm having it done.  I know my mom will freak out, but I have to tell her.  I'll need her to help me out after the surgery.  I'm a grown woman, but I'm very close with my family and see them regularly.  There is no way I could hide it from them.  I'm planning on going from a B to a D maybe?  Not sure how big they will come out, but I'm sure people might notice.   I'm sure I'll actually be a little self conscious after I get them done and first go back to work.

I think if you are only going to a B and it's mainly your inlaws you don't want to know you shouldn't have a problem keeping it to yourself.


----------



## mcb100

I've given this a lot of thought over the years. I am an A cup, and I will def. probably have this surgery done sometime in my life.....in a few years so I guess it's important I read this thread. I would like to be a C of some sort, I suppose, and I'd perfer silicone implants but if the surgeon says I can't have those (I know depending on one's breasts, not everyone can have silicone ones) I will def. be happy with saline implants. I am a little nervous. My worst fear is that I will never wake up from the anesthesia. That I'll die basically. I mean, when you think about it, you really have to have a lot of trust in your plastic surgeon. I've seen/heard many horror stories where the patient was going in for removal of saddlebags or something, and while she was asleep the doctor rearranged her thighs or her face completely, ruining her body and face. I definently have fears but I'm trying to put them behind them because this future surgery is extremely important to me, and I know I'm going to have it done.


----------



## B. Jara

maxmara said:


> I have a quick question... after your surgery. Did your family members, co workers or neighbors etc. ask you about your surgery? I am sure they noticed the change. Were you honest from the get-go or tell them after they asked?
> 
> I am seriously, considering about getting BA.. after nursing 2 kids for a year at a time, my breasts now looks like dried prunes excuse my expression.
> 
> My inlaws are very OLD fashioned and I don't want them to find out. My goal breasts would be a full size B. I want to look as natural without people finding out. Is that possible?



A select few knew that I was going to have it done. Afterwards, I only told if I was asked.  Very few people asked.   I have always had nice sized breasts, but after kids they were deflated.  I didn't want to have to wear a padded bra or a padded push up bathing suit top anymore.  I filled them back up, plus a touch more, so know one knew for *sure*.


----------



## purse.addict

I have mine done and I love them! I have always wanted them done for as long as I could remember. I have cohesive gel implants and I love the way that they feel. They feel more natural. I'm positive that people have noticed the change after my surgery. (It was a pretty big difference) But surprisingly not many people ask me about it, only my close friends.


----------



## sfgirl67

going for my pre-op today, so excited!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Good luck!


----------



## sfgirl67

ok i have a question.  (it was really hard for me to pick my size.)  i am 5'7 medium build, and about 138 in weight.  i picked 500cc, the doc said i could go bigger but i wanted to have nice full but still natural looking breast. my husband is worried i am going to big, (alot of people he knows got them too big) anyone here  care tO


----------



## sfgirl67

sorry baby hit keyboard, anyone here care to share their stats, ie weight height and size the picked?  i could use any advice, thanks!


----------



## Z&J

sfgirl67 said:


> sorry baby hit keyboard, anyone here care to share their stats, ie weight height and size the picked?  i could use any advice, thanks!



Saline? Silicone? I have 350/390cc under HP's and I'm a 34DD 5'4 and about 140


----------



## sfgirl67

silicone


----------



## sfgirl67

thanks


----------



## Z&J

Can't help with silicone. My friend has 550cc's of silicone and is tiny. She's only a large C small D


----------



## sfgirl67

that's exactly what i want, you did help. thanks


----------



## Beach Bum

Im almost 5'7,120 pounds.....i only got like 275-300 i think...i cant remember..LOL!
Im a nice C cup from an A cup.I got silicone and freakin LOVE them.bikini season is sooooooooooo much more fun!LOL!I fill my bikini out and im LOVING it!


----------



## kmrosko404

I'm almost 5'5'', 120ish.  I am quite athletic and started with a very small B.  I got 375 cc high profile silicone, unde the muscle.  I wanted the natural look which I think I got but honestly some days I want more.  I didn't realize how much I would like big boobs, kwim?  I am much more proportionate now, again what I wanted and if I went bigger, it might be harder to cover them up in situations where I don't want them out there. 

I wear a 34D in Victoria's secret but I think I look more like a full C.  You should really check out this website.  Lots of great info, pics, and advice.

www.breastimplants411.com  The gals on the forum are super helpful.


----------



## Zophie

kmrosko404 said:


> I'm almost 5'5'', 120ish. I am quite athletic and started with a very small B. I got 375 cc high profile silicone, unde the muscle. I wanted the natural look which I think I got but honestly some days I want more. I didn't realize how much I would like big boobs, kwim? I am much more proportionate now, again what I wanted and if I went bigger, it might be harder to cover them up in situations where I don't want them out there.
> 
> I wear a 34D in Victoria's secret but I think I look more like a full C. You should really check out this website. Lots of great info, pics, and advice.
> 
> www.breastimplants411.com The gals on the forum are super helpful.


 
I'm a small B now, and I am thinking I might go with 375, but not 100% sure.  I'm only 5'0" tall though and am worried too big might make me look dumpy because there will be big boobs, big hips, and no room for my waist to show.  I'm planning on getting high profiles.


----------



## sfgirl67

thanks everyone for sharing, it's just nerve racking (in a good way) b/c you won't know for sure until it's done.  my ps is assuring me that 500cc silicone unders will not look to big on my frame, so i trust him to operate on me(and i love his work) so i am going to put my trust in him to make me look great.  now to make it the 15th so i can get on with this!!  ABIG THANKS to everyone!


----------



## kmrosko404

Zophie said:


> I'm a small B now, and I am thinking I might go with 375, but not 100% sure. I'm only 5'0" tall though and am worried too big might make me look dumpy because there will be big boobs, big hips, and no room for my waist to show. I'm planning on getting high profiles.


 
Definitely express your concerns to your PS.  He is the expert and should be able to tell you if your concerns are valid.  Try to bring him pics of exactly how you want to look (and even how you don't want to look if you can).  I was debating between 350 and 375 and I'm so glad I went with 375 (sometimes wish I had gone with 450s though).

I explained to my PS that I wanted to be more proportionate (sp?) and and natural looking.  He showed me some pictures of his work that fit that disception on girls with similar stats/anatomy as me pre-BA and I think I look exactly like what he showed.  I think this is really important as well in addition to you showing him pics of what you like.  Everyone's anatomy is different (not just existing breast tissue)-- shape, spacing, placement on chest (mine are naturally low to begin with so I never really had that high, freaky frakenboob during the healing process), etc.--  all which impact final outcome.

All I can really add is that what you think you want now may change after surgery, so be prepared.  It seems most people wish they had gone bigger but there are also those that feel too big.  

HTH and good luck.


----------



## pinky_ohana

sfgirl67, please post when you can! So excited for you!!


----------



## sfgirl67

As soon as I am able to type I will let you know, I am so excited, 9 day count down I am soooooooooo excited!!


----------



## lovinalotofbags

My cousin had them a few months.  She had them done by one my sister's med school friends.  My sister went with her and we just monitored her at home to make sure she did not stop breathing.  We all looked after her.  She is happy with them and does not wear a bra with her tanks if she does not want to.  She had always had small droopy breasts and breastfed two babies which made things droopier. They look good.  Takes a while to totally look normal.  I would get them in a heartbeat.  Make sure you have someone reliable to look after you.  Also if you need a suppository, make sure you have someone you feel comfortable with to give it to you and who will do it.  I did have that duty. LOL.


----------



## schadenfreude

I scheduled a consultation for Sept. 10. Even making that appointment made me nervous, but I'll never know until I talk to the PS!


----------



## Zophie

lovinalotofbags said:


> My cousin had them a few months. She had them done by one my sister's med school friends. My sister went with her and we just monitored her at home to make sure she did not stop breathing. We all looked after her. She is happy with them and does not wear a bra with her tanks if she does not want to. She had always had small droopy breasts and breastfed two babies which made things droopier. They look good. Takes a while to totally look normal. I would get them in a heartbeat. Make sure you have someone reliable to look after you. Also if you need a suppository, make sure you have someone you feel comfortable with to give it to you and who will do it. I did have that duty. LOL.


 

dear god, this is the part that scares me.  I haven't even told my family yet, and the person who would probably have to take care of me is my mom.  She is going to freak.  She is VERY against plastic surgery, especially boob jobs.  I'm dreading telling my family.  I hope that after the first day I can do alright at home alone.  I'm actually wondering if maybe I could just spend the night in a recovery center.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Back the truck up... Suppository?

I've been looking into BA seriously for a long time, but but (no pun intended... it made me giggle though. hee hee.) I haven't heard of this...


----------



## sfgirl67

Maybe some PS's suggest a suppository from the the pain meds, mine has mentioned anything.  My hubby will be taking care of me and I am hopeful(positive thinking) of a quick recovery.  I know 3 girsls who have done this recently and all reported only having a bad day, and were all back to work by day 4 or 5.


----------



## illinirdhd

I used Colace instead of a suppository.  It's a stool softener tablet that you take by mouth.  Sometimes it's hard to poo after surgery, because it hurts to use the muscles you need to go to the bathroom.  But a stool softener helps a lot!  Laxatives make you go, and you don't want that, but Colace doesn't make you go - it just makes it easier to go when you already have to.  I'd get a bottle before you go for your surgery - it's cheap and OTC, and will be much more pleasant to use than a suppository.  It's a little white bottle with blue writing, and you can find it at Walgreen's.


----------



## cutiepie21

Zophie said:


> I'm a small B now, and I am thinking I might go with 375, but not 100% sure.  I'm only 5'0" tall though and am worried too big might make me look dumpy because there will be big boobs, big hips, and no room for my waist to show.  I'm planning on getting high profiles.



375 might be too big because of your small frame.  I am 5'10" and have 360.  I was a AA (completely flat!) before and am now a large C/ small D. So I increased by 3-4 cup sizes.


----------



## illinirdhd

I think the best thing you can do as far as choosing your implant size is to choose a REPUTABLE surgeon that you trust, show him/her what you would like to look like with clothes on (they'll let you shove implants into your bra for an idea) and then let him/her figure out the size that will get you to your goal.

I was a small B before my BA, and 500 cc on one side and 550 on the other put me at a full D.  I was REALLY scared that they would be too big, but my PS knew what he was doing, how that particular implant would fit my body, and they're great.


----------



## cutiepie21

illinirdhd said:


> I think the best thing you can do as far as choosing your implant size is to choose a REPUTABLE surgeon that you trust, show him/her what you would like to look like with clothes on (they'll let you shove implants into your bra for an idea) and then let him/her figure out the size that will get you to your goal.
> 
> I was a small B before my BA, and 500 cc on one side and 550 on the other put me at a full D.  I was REALLY scared that they would be too big, but my PS knew what he was doing, how that particular implant would fit my body, and they're great.




You're definitely right about the sizes.  Generally the surgeon will know the end result, but in the end, it is you who has to make the decision.  For me, my surgeon thought 360 would be too small and would only give me a small B cup and he wanted to give me 450.  But I decided to go  ahead with the 360s and I'm soo glad I did!  360 put me right where I wanted to be.  Anything bigger would have made me look out of proportion.  I was going for a size that would be very natural looking and that is exactly what I got.  For me, being 5'10", a D cup does not look huge because it is in proportion to my height.  But I am surprised that my surgeon was WAY OFF in his estimate.  A small B and a small D are nowhere close!


----------



## kmrosko404

pinky_ohana said:


> Back the truck up... Suppository?
> 
> I've been looking into BA seriously for a long time, but but (no pun intended... it made me giggle though. hee hee.) I haven't heard of this...


 
LOL, no suppository here, like illinirdhd, I just used colace for a few days and had no problems going.  I doubt many PS's prescribe pain meds this way.

For those asking about recovery time, mine was not bad at all.  I had the surgery on a Friday (I think I was the 2nd of the day) and was able to eat Sprinkles cupcakes on the way home.  I was just a bit out of it from the anesthesia for the rest of the day, although I was calling people on my cell phone on the way home to tell them how it went.  Slept on and off the rest of the day if I remember.  The rest of the weekend was not too bad, did not really need my pain meds and by Sunday was just taking tylenol and nothing after that (other than tylenol PM at night to help me fall asleep on my back).  I was back at work on Monday but I work from home so I could take it easier.  If I did not work from home, I probably would have taken another day or 2 off as it can be difficult to drive and l imagine it would have taken me 2 hours to get myself ready, lol.  I also couldn't shower until 5 days or so after my stiches came out.  All PS's are different though as are all people pain threshold and recovery.  

HTH and good luck to all the ladies with surgeries coming up.


----------



## Zophie

illinirdhd said:


> I think the best thing you can do as far as choosing your implant size is to choose a REPUTABLE surgeon that you trust, show him/her what you would like to look like with clothes on (they'll let you shove implants into your bra for an idea) and then let him/her figure out the size that will get you to your goal.
> 
> I was a small B before my BA, and 500 cc on one side and 550 on the other put me at a full D. I was REALLY scared that they would be too big, but my PS knew what he was doing, how that particular implant would fit my body, and they're great.


 

I already went for my consult and did that.  She put several different sizes in a bra with a t-shirt over and then she'd stand behind me and pull the t-shirt tighter since it was a little big.  I think she said that they might look a little smaller once they are inside though.  I'm sure once I set my surgery date there will be another appointment so I can finalize things and make sure.

I am also getting lipo at the same time in my thighs so I'm really hope I can at least get around the house after the first day.

oh, and I think I've found a great surgeon, but I want to be sure.  I know you can check a surgeon's background for a fee on some websites.  Is this worth it?


----------



## illinirdhd

I don't know if those pay sites are worth it.  Lots of doctors have complaints against them, but that doesn't always mean they're bad doctors, KWIM?  I'm sure you see that in your work, Zophie.  Just googling your doctor's name will probably help.  I did that, and put an ad on Craigslist asking for info on the doctor I chose.  If there's bad stuff to uncover, you'll find it with google, I think.


----------



## Zophie

illinirdhd said:


> I don't know if those pay sites are worth it. Lots of doctors have complaints against them, but that doesn't always mean they're bad doctors, KWIM? I'm sure you see that in your work, Zophie. Just googling your doctor's name will probably help. I did that, and put an ad on Craigslist asking for info on the doctor I chose. If there's bad stuff to uncover, you'll find it with google, I think.


 
Yeah, I know what you mean.  And people will sue just for the hell of it so that won't mean much.  Her before and after pics look good and she says in 13 years she's only had one boob job get an infection afterwards, so I think that's a good track record for that.  I couldn't even get an appointment for a consult for a couple of months so hopefully that's a good sign too that she was so booked up.  I've googled her name a bunch and nothing bad came up, just listings of her on different sites.


----------



## natalie_palm

Don't pay - you can find it online through the Board of plastic surgery websites and other official websites. My PS had a complaint but only because he had a nurse sign for a patient's prescription for her....so you don't want to waste your money on pay sites.


----------



## illinirdhd

If you like the doctor you already saw, and nothing bad comes up, you might go to one other doctor (for a second opinion or just for the heck of it), and then book with the one you like best.  Being comfortable with your doctor will be VERY important to you while you're getting ready for your BA, and for your follow-up appointments (there will be a bunch!).


----------



## schadenfreude

For checking up on your doctor, go to your state's medical board. Just Google "California medical board", for example, and use their doctor search finder. From there you can see any board actions or complaints and, in my state anyway, all the court documentation is scanned in so you can read every detail.

FYI, D.O.s (osteopaths) have separate boards and thus their own websites.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Thanks, schandenfreude!! That helped doing a search on the few dr's that I had in mind.


----------



## love_012

i hope this isn't a repost... but i just found this thread and can't read thru 80 pages rite now...

anyone have a BA done BEFORE having kids? what effect did breastfeeding have? and if you don't breastfeed, do they return to their pre-pregnancy state?


----------



## illinirdhd

I'll probably be able to let you know in a year or so!  I have had my implants for 2.5 years and we are just starting to try for children.

When I was researching implants, most research said it is a toss up - some women can still breastfeed after a BA and others can't.  Just have to see what nature has in store...


----------



## Zophie

I know someone who breast fed after her implants.  I just saw an episode of Dr. 90210 where the girl wanted to be sure she could and the doctor wouldn't go too big with her because he said that increased the risk she wouldn't be able to.  

Also, this particular girl got 400 cc's and they didn't look that big to me.  I was thinking of getting 375 but I am not sure now.  Maybe they will look a lot smaller once inside of me than they did in a bra.  I think I'm going to see about making my appointment next month.  I'm getting so nervous about telling my family.


----------



## kmrosko404

love_012 said:


> i hope this isn't a repost... but i just found this thread and can't read thru 80 pages rite now...
> 
> anyone have a BA done BEFORE having kids? what effect did breastfeeding have? and if you don't breastfeed, do they return to their pre-pregnancy state?


 
Haven't had kids yet but your incision choice can impact your ability to breastfeed.  If you go through the nipple there is a chance that you will not be able to.

As for returning to their pre-prego state, I think it depends on the woman.  I post on a BA site and this question comes up a lot.

I recommend you (and everyone else considering BA) check it out, it a great source of knowledge and support

www.breastimplants411.com


----------



## Daydrmer

^^I used that site for all of my information, its great. I got mine done in may of 06. I was three months shy of 22 I'm 5'6 I weighed 145 lbs at the time and was a small B. I got 375ccs in one breast on 400ccs in another, now I'm a full D. I got the under the breast incision and got them under the muscle. I didn't have any complications, no bruising, back to work in a week and only the first two days were the most uncomfortable but not to the point of crying. I've never regretted having the surgery. I love that my top half now matches my pear shaped bottom half.


----------



## Zophie

I joined breastimplants411 before and forgot to call and activate my account so I'm trying again.  I just never think about it during the day and it's a pain to have to call.  I guess they want to keep a bunch of guys from joining just to look at boobs though.


----------



## Bag Fetish

If you breast feed you're boing to loose the upper tissue, even if you dont have implants, thus you will no longer have that upper fullness.Breast feeding with implant is going to depending the area they use to insert the implant, if they go through your areola your chances will go down as they are cutting into the milk ducts. Not to say you still cant but its a chance you're taking.

If you dont breast feed and dont gain too much weight yet they will go back to the way they were before pregnancy. Keep in mind though everyone is different.  

 You might want to hold off getting them if you're in that area of thinking about having kids. I would hate to have to go back in years later because they look awful after having kids. If you're young that kids is YEARS away i would go for the ba and enjoy them. If you havent been prego before you have no idea how your body is going to react/ never mind go back to pre prego size.





love_012 said:


> i hope this isn't a repost... but i just found this thread and can't read thru 80 pages rite now...
> 
> anyone have a BA done BEFORE having kids? what effect did breastfeeding have? and if you don't breastfeed, do they return to their pre-pregnancy state?


----------



## love_012

^i'm 26, my SO and i would love to start a family in about 3-4 years. i dont know which would be worse: spending 8 g's only to have to redo them, or passing up the chance now


----------



## kmrosko404

love_012 said:


> ^i'm 26, my SO and i would love to start a family in about 3-4 years. i dont know which would be worse: spending 8 g's only to have to redo them, or passing up the chance now


 
I had mine at 29 (last year) and DH and I are still very much on the fence about the whole kids thing but if it does happen, it will likely be in the next 3-4 years.  Just like with kids, there may never be a right time.  Once you have kids, you may feel guilty spending the money for example or you may not be able to comfortable do the surgery since you have to care for little ones.

If you know for sure you want kids in the next 1-2 years then I would wait for sure.


----------



## illinirdhd

I have had my implants for almost 3 years, and we plan to start a family as soon as nature allows.  But yeah, if you're going to want kids in 1-2 years, I'd wait.  More than that, though, go for it!


----------



## sfgirl67

yeah i waited til after the kids b/c the babies can really change your body, some lucky women get bigger chests to keep after babies(not me, lol, but some) another sight was justbreastimplants.com.  i had mine done on 8/15 and these ladies have answers for everything and lots of support.  good luck.


----------



## Zophie

I have noticed too that a lot of women who have already have children have better looking results with implants.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I am at most an A cup and after years of debating, I finally made an appointment for a consultation for implants.  My appointment is on 10/2, and I am so excited!  This thread has been so helpful to me, so thanks ladies!


----------



## schadenfreude

I had my consult today. It was good and I have a ream of information to read through. It's such a big scary choice and a lot of $$. My doc recommended saline under the muscle.


----------



## laurasaur

I have my first consult on the 25th! Very nervous but excited too. Although I have a major concern, we are just coming into summer here - I'm worried I should wait until winter.. how long will it be till they look "normal" enough to wear a bikini?


----------



## Zophie

laurasaur said:


> I have my first consult on the 25th! Very nervous but excited too. Although I have a major concern, we are just coming into summer here - I'm worried I should wait until winter.. how long will it be till they look "normal" enough to wear a bikini?


 

I think it takes a while for them to really drop down and not look high and fake. I'm planning to hopefully do mine in December, which is winter here.  Also, I want to be able to cover up a lot.  Even without bikinis (don't know when I last went to the beach) it's harder in the summer to cover enough to hide the big bra you'll have to wear all the time for a while.

I'm planning to call and schedule my surgery soon.  I'm soooo nervous because then I have to tell my family!


----------



## cosmogrl5

Zophie said:


> I'm planning to call and schedule my surgery soon. I'm soooo nervous because then I have to tell my family!


 
I am so happy that you brought this up (though I feel bad that you're nervous!).  I am also very worried about telling my family.  My mom is very judgemental of things like this, and I am pretty sure my parents would be very upset.  Granted, I am 28 years old, but I still worry about what they think of my choices.  I am a people pleaser, so that doesn't help matters all that much.  I thought of saying that I gained weight, but I've always been super petite and do not put on weight easily.  The odds of them thinking that I put on any poundage at all and all in my boob region are slim to none.


----------



## kmrosko404

cosmogrl5 said:


> I am so happy that you brought this up (though I feel bad that you're nervous!). I am also very worried about telling my family. My mom is very judgemental of things like this, and I am pretty sure my parents would be very upset. Granted, I am 28 years old, but I still worry about what they think of my choices. I am a people pleaser, so that doesn't help matters all that much. I thought of saying that I gained weight, but I've always been super petite and do not put on weight easily. The odds of them thinking that I put on any poundage at all and all in my boob region are slim to none.


 
I had my mine done at 29 and while my parents aren't super judgemental I just did not want to deal with their opinions so I didn't tell them before my surgery... easy for me since I live in CA and they live in NJ and we only see each other a couple times of year.  I did finally tell my mom one day over the phone about 4 months post op (she had seen me at about 5 weeks and didn't notice but I had them really strapped down and it was winter).  Still haven't told my dad and don't know if my mom did but probably...

IMO, my body, my decision.... I doubt parents will disown you for getting BA.  They will likely just be concerned about your safety.


----------



## kmrosko404

laurasaur said:


> I have my first consult on the 25th! Very nervous but excited too. Although I have a major concern, we are just coming into summer here - I'm worried I should wait until winter.. how long will it be till they look "normal" enough to wear a bikini?


 

I'm in the US and had my surgery in early Nov and then went on a cruise around the holidays in December.  I wore a bikini and I don't think it was super obvious that I had just had surgery BUT I was never that high to begin with.  My boobs sit relatively low to begin with but I also think it has a lot to do with surgical technique.  You will likely need to wear a sports bra for a considerable amount of time post surgery (depending on your surgeon) so you may not want to have to deal with that if you wear a lot of strappy tops or go to the beach alot.  I had to wear a sports bra for 6 weeks post op (still do most days b/c I work from home and don't care) for proper healing.  A couple hours hear or there during that time wouldn't have made much difference but if you are the type of person who lives at the beach in a bikini 24/7 in the summer, definitely not a good idea from a healing perspective.


----------



## burberryaholic

cosmogrl5 said:


> I am so happy that you brought this up (though I feel bad that you're nervous!). I am also very worried about telling my family. My mom is very judgemental of things like this, and I am pretty sure my parents would be very upset. Granted, I am 28 years old, but I still worry about what they think of my choices. I am a people pleaser, so that doesn't help matters all that much. I thought of saying that I gained weight, but I've always been super petite and do not put on weight easily. The odds of them thinking that I put on any poundage at all and all in my boob region are slim to none.


 
I got mine done the summer before I went to law school.  My family was totally against it but I decided if I was old enough to pay for the decision (mine cost $6K), then I was old enough to make the decision.  Like you, I had been a barely A my entire life (no matter how much weight I put on elsewhere) and I hated the fact that I could never wear anything stylish because everything gaped up top.

Getting it done was the best decision I have EVER made.  Ever.  Funny enough, my mom was so impressed, that despite the initial contempt she had toward my decision, she went and got hers done too!!


----------



## lesliew

I had mine done last November, and could not be happier! My only recommendation, is to do lots of research before you pick your doctor. Make sure that they are board-certified and you see before and afters. A good doc will listen to what you want and make his suggestions. Not talk you into going super-big. You ahould pick up NewBeauty magazine, lots of good information about procedures and also has board certified doctors featured in the mag.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Thanks, everyone.  I am glad that I am not the only one who is afraid to tell her family!  

I am really excited because I know other people who have used my surgeon, and he comes highly recommended.  He is board certified, graduated at the top of his class, and has received many awards.  He is pretty freaking hot too!  

Still, I am starting to get really nervous.  I mean, this is a big deal!


----------



## burberryaholic

^^ No worries!  For me, it was like going to a day spa--They kept me wrapped in warm blankets before and after surgery.  It was a wonderful experience and I had no pain whatsoever!


----------



## Zophie

cosmogrl5 said:


> I am so happy that you brought this up (though I feel bad that you're nervous!). I am also very worried about telling my family. My mom is very judgemental of things like this, and I am pretty sure my parents would be very upset. Granted, I am 28 years old, but I still worry about what they think of my choices. I am a people pleaser, so that doesn't help matters all that much. I thought of saying that I gained weight, but I've always been super petite and do not put on weight easily. The odds of them thinking that I put on any poundage at all and all in my boob region are slim to none.


 

Well, I'm 36, but I feel like a 16-year-old when it comes to telling my family.  We are very close but some things we just don't see the same.  My mom is very against plastic surgery, and she especially seems to hate breast implants.  She told me once if I got a BA she hoped it was after she was dead and gone.  I'm just waiting for a way to sort of pop it into a conversation.  I'm going to need either my mom, dad, or brother to bring me and pick me up from surgery, so I hope one of them is accepting enough to do it.  My dad would probably be the one to care the least, but then he'd probably make an issue out of me having enough money to blow it on my body like that.  I'm really dreading telling them.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Zophie said:


> Well, I'm 36, but I feel like a 16-year-old when it comes to telling my family.  We are very close but some things we just don't see the same.  My mom is very against plastic surgery, and she especially seems to hate breast implants.  She told me once if I got a BA she hoped it was after she was dead and gone.  I'm just waiting for a way to sort of pop it into a conversation.  I'm going to need either my mom, dad, or brother to bring me and pick me up from surgery, so I hope one of them is accepting enough to do it.  My dad would probably be the one to care the least, but then he'd probably make an issue out of me having enough money to blow it on my body like that.  I'm really dreading telling them.


Wow.  We are in the same exact situation (and I even have a Maltese too!). What your mother said is something that my mom would have said without a doubt.  She is very much against implants and will not take it well at all.


----------



## [coco]

My best friend just had her boobs done Thursday. She is in really bad shape poor love. They released her after 24 hours... is this a normal period of time??


----------



## Zophie

cosmogrl5 said:


> Wow. We are in the same exact situation (and I even have a Maltese too!). What your mother said is something that my mom would have said without a doubt. She is very much against implants and will not take it well at all.


 

Well, at least we know our Maltese will be there for us!  Mine will probably be happy I took so much time to sleep with her.  She'll probably think she's in heaven with mommy being home in bed for so long.  She loves to cuddle.

*Coco*, did they actually keep your friend in the hospital for 24 hours?  It was my understanding you just go have it done and a couple hours later you go home, with some else driving of course.  I hear it's pretty uncomfortable for the first couple days, and I plan on having lipo too at the same time, so I know I'll probably feel like I got hit by a bus.

I did talk to a guy friend of mine today who said he'd be more than happy to come stay with me, bring me to and from the doctor, etc. if I need help.  He just asked if I could do the same when he has his hernia surgery if he needs help, which I don't have a problem with.  I warned him it might not be pleasant and he told me it's fine and reminded me most of his family is doctors, so it's in his nature or whatever.  I'm just glad I have someone besides my family who can help me if none of them are willing to.  It's kind of a lot to impose on a friend to take care of you for a few days after surgery.


----------



## karmenzsofia

A breast augmentation is an outpatient procedure, so you're in and out. Maybe coco's friend had something else done in addtion to the b.a. Coco, do you know if she did?


----------



## pinky_ohana

Still happy to see this thread alive... I would LOVE to get a BA, but still doing research and gettting finances together to get a FULL mommy make-over.


----------



## Zophie

I finally called today to book my surgery and the patient coordinator I met with back in February no longer works there, so they took a message to have someone call me back.  I'm so nervous that I'm actually doing it but I know I want it!


----------



## arireyes

I'm getting excited, I go in for my Consult Saturday!  I had to tell my mom because she will be watching my kids.  She isn't thrilled but at least she's ok about it!!


----------



## Zophie

^^^ yea!  Glad to hear your mom was okay with it.

I made my appointment for surgery today for December 18th.  Now I have three months to break it to my family.  I'm so excited but also nervous.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Congrats Ladies!!!! Giving well wishes to y''all for a speedy recovery! Y'all are gonn alook HOT for Summer 2009!
I hope to be in your shoes one of these days! Don't forget to come here and tell us about your journeys.


----------



## schadenfreude

Gah I can't decide what to do.... all the horror stories about redos on BI411 are really freaking me out. And the idea of the dreaded Frankenboobs is horrifying!


----------



## sfgirl67

Frankenboobs is horrifying!
It's only temporary and not everyone gets it.
good luck


----------



## Zophie

schadenfreude said:


> Gah I can't decide what to do.... all the horror stories about redos on BI411 are really freaking me out. And the idea of the dreaded Frankenboobs is horrifying!


 

I know.  I've been reading that forum and it starts to freak me out, but a lot of people end up there because they have problems.  I am starting to worry what if I don't like them though.


----------



## karmenzsofia

*check out what happened to me!*
*<-------------------*


----------



## arireyes

I started reading those stories last night!  Does anyone know what percentage of people actually have captular contarcture?


----------



## karmenzsofia

0% if it doesn't happen to you; 100% if if does -- that's what a friend doctor always says about statistics


----------



## sfgirl67

i have found a lot of advice and info on justbreastimplants.com/forum


----------



## Zophie

arireyes said:


> I started reading those stories last night! Does anyone know what percentage of people actually have captular contarcture?


 

According to the info my doctor gave me, about 2 - 3%, but I'm not sure where she gets that statistic.  And she says it can often be treated with an oral medication.  I just hope I don't get it.


----------



## arireyes

You and me both. I'm going to talk to my neighbor later.  She has had her's for a long time.  I don't think she's had any problems.


----------



## laloki

My daughter had breast implants done 18 months ago and I must say they are the nicest looking boobs I have ever seen. She went to a Plastic Surgeon and had them done, this required an overnight stay in hospital and cost several thousand dollars more than going to a Cosmetic Surgeon (this was an in/out operation).

She had the implants placed under the muscle and did suffer quite a lot of discomfort in the first week after the operation. She could basically do nothing for herself in the first week that required stretching of her arms or upper body - so I helped get her in & out of bed, shower her, dress her & brush her hair (the rest of her daily routine was her lookout). The swelling (which lasted about two weeks) made it look like she had the biggest boobs which was a bit daunting but as the swelling subsided and the implants settled they looked fantastic.

Luckily she has had no problems and she said it was the best money she ever spent, it has built her self esteem which is what she wanted.


----------



## Zophie

^^^

I'm glad to hear your daughter had such a good experience!  It must be different in Australia, becuase I've never heard of anyone in the US staying over in the hospital unless there are complications.  Sometimes people might stay in a recovery suite if they go out of town for surgery, but usually you just go right home.


----------



## arireyes

So I went in for my consult today and loved everyone there it's an all female staff, and they have all had the procedure(at least that I talked to) so they were great, and very understanding.  I have my tenative date set for Oct. 10 already.


----------



## pinky_ohana

arireyes, Congrats!! Cannot wait to hear your experience!


----------



## Zophie

arireyes said:


> So I went in for my consult today and loved everyone there it's an all female staff, and they have all had the procedure(at least that I talked to) so they were great, and very understanding. I have my tenative date set for Oct. 10 already.


 

wow, that's soon!  Congrats!  My doctor is female and so is her staff.  I thought it was cool that the doctor has them herself.


----------



## legaldiva

I still want to do this ... please post with results, OK?


----------



## Zophie

legaldiva said:


> I still want to do this ... please post with results, OK?


 

I'll post when I get mine, but it'll be December.  I'll be off work at least two weeks so I'm sure I'll be online a lot.  I'm starting to freak myself out because I look at soooo many pics of boobs and then I worry what if I don't like them.


----------



## arireyes

Ok , well I decided I'm going to go in to see another surgeon a little closer for consult, and that is on Oct 13th.  I also told my mother, at first she said she would not judge me for it.  Now she is being downright nasty about it!!  In the end I told her that it's my choice and she can accept it or not. (my mother and I are not very close)  ON the otherhand my BF is getting her's done too was terrified to tell her mother becuase she just knew she would flip out, and her mother is being very supportive!


----------



## L etoile

Zophie, which dr. are you using?


----------



## pinky_ohana

awww Arieyes! I say do what is best for you!

I used to care what others would say or think about me, especially my own mother (who's very critical of me). But if it makes you happy and you've done all your homework, I say go for it! I've already told my mom what I want done and surprisingly, she is supportive. She was the one that pushed me to get braces when I was able to afford it. BUT she is still critical of me about how much I'm going to spend. Sorry... It's my body and I don't want a discount on work for my body that I have to live with.

So yea... we all feel your pain. But you'll always have the support on tPF. Do your homework, choose the best surgeon and just be happy!

P.S. Is that your baby in your avatar? Super CUTE!!!


----------



## Zophie

eckertle said:


> Zophie, which dr. are you using?


 
Dr. Kinsley in Covington, LA.



My mom is pretty critical of me when she doesn't think I do something the way SHE thinks it should be done.  I think she is getting better, but I can just predict how she will react when I tell her.  She's going to get real quiet and huffy and act all pissed off for a while.  I love my mom dearly and we are close, so that is why it's so hard for me to deal with upsetting her.  But the thing is I think I'm too damn old to be letting the way my mom feels about things change what I want to do with my life and body.


----------



## arireyes

Thanks!  that is my youngest son.  he is turning 1 next month!  
As for my mother, I'm just hoping she will get over it.  I have already made my decision though.


----------



## pinky_ohana

arireyes said:


> Thanks! that is my youngest son. he is turning 1 next month!
> As for my mother, I'm just hoping she will get over it. I have already made my decision though.


 

I'm a mama (of 3), so you need to "put things" back. I hope you look amazing!!!


----------



## Zophie

arireyes said:


> Thanks! that is my youngest son. he is turning 1 next month!
> As for my mother, I'm just hoping she will get over it. I have already made my decision though.


 

Yeah, moms love you no matter what.  I just hate the feeling of mine disapproving, but I'm not letting that stop me.  I still haven't told her, but I have three months to break the news.


----------



## cosmogrl5

My consultation is tomorrow!  I am so excited!  I must admit though that I am TERRIFIED of having the surgery. Hopefully, the doctor will calm my fears a bit.  I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Can't wait to hear back from you, Cosmogrl5!!


----------



## Zophie

cosmogrl5 said:


> My consultation is tomorrow! I am so excited! I must admit though that I am TERRIFIED of having the surgery. Hopefully, the doctor will calm my fears a bit. I will let you know how it goes!


 

good luck!

I'm actually more scared of telling my mom than of having the actual surgery!


----------



## cosmogrl5

*Zophie*, I am scared of the same issue too.  I was hoping she just wouldn't notice! Then again, if she doesn't notice then I should demand a refund! 

My appointment was awesome!  I am so excited now.  I felt so proud because the doctor said that my breasts are even and nicely shaped.  I thought it would be super awkward standing in front of him and his assistant with my top off but they made me feel surprisingly comfortable.  I almost forgot that I was topless! 

He showed me the inserts and let me hold the bags.  I am very slender and have a small frame, and he said that for someone as small as me silicone gel inserts will look the most natural.  Let me tell you those memory gel things felt SO real!  The only downer about those is that they will need to make the incision below the breast (and I wanted it under the armpit which can only be done with saline implants). Also, they are $1,500 more expensive.  I think the extra cost will be worth it though if they look and feel more real.  

I scheduled my pre-op appointment for 10/21 and my surgery is on 11/5.  I am going for a full B/small C and cannot wait!!!!!


----------



## Cristina

I just wanted to pipe in quickly, since you ladies are talking about telling family about the decision to undergo a BA.

I had my surgery over a year ago, on August 31.  I was terrified of telling my family ush:  especially my dad's family!  I did tell my mom, who along with my boyfriend took care of me for the week I was out from work.

About two months after the surgery, I could no longer hold it in and spilled the beans to my dad and stepmom.  My dad looked at my chest - of course I had clothes on  - then looked at me and said, "Well, I guess you had better ask for a refund, I can't tell a difference!"   The rest of that side of the family didn't know until this May, when I admitted it after having one too many glasses of wine on my birthday.  They had no idea!  That's when I knew that my PS did a great job, because I wanted them to look as natural as possible.

My point is - once I told my family, they didn't care.  They wondered why I didn't say anything sooner, asked to see and/or touch them (ha!) and asked all sorts of questions about the surgery.  My aunt admitted that after two children, she has been wanting the same surgery along with a tummy tuck for a couple of years.

We all have fears of what those closest to us will think or say.  But in the end, it's your body, your choice.  If you are confident enough in yourself to undergo this procedure, go through the recovery and see the awesome results, then you are confident enough to eventually discuss it with your family.  If they're happy for you, great!  If not - it's not your problem.  Who cares?  You have fabulous new tatas!


----------



## Zophie

cosmogrl, I am getting silicone too. Don't they feel cool?  I had them in a bra when I was trying them on and I just couldn't stop squeezing them.  I am going back October 29 to consult again with the doctor and finalize what size I'm getting.  I too am having to have the crease incision.  At first it bothered me, but I realized nobody will ever see it except for a boyfriend or a doctor.  Doctors I could care less, and I'm sure a boyfriend won't be fixating on the scars on my boobs if he's ever looking at me from that angle anyway.  And my friend had a lift and BA and her scars blend in really nicely and don't look bad at all.

Christina, that's so funny your dad didn't notice.  My dad is so silly and can be so crude I wouldn't be suprised if he goes around telling people, "Look, my daughter got new tits!"  Ha!  It's my mom and brother that I'm worried about.  I know my brother will probably feel uncomfortable with his sister having bigger tatas and men checking them out, which, let's face it, men do.


----------



## cosmogrl5

*Christina*, thank you so much for sharing your story with us!  I am thinking that maybe I will wait until they are all healed and then I will spill the boobs!   As you said, maybe it won't see like a big deal anymore.

*Zophie*- I loved the silicone!  They felt great.  Do the scars ever fade though?  I don't care too much because only my boyfriend will see them (and me, of course).


----------



## Beach Bum

^Im 1 1/2 yrs POST-OP,I got silicone.
My scars are STIll pretty red(I went UNDER breast).....I think it depends upon how quickly u heal ...I dont heal quick,due to prednisone use thanks to asthma and allergies.


----------



## schadenfreude

My PS said that it's considered standard of care to get MRIs every 3-4 years with silicone implants to detect leakage, since it can't always be detected by physical examination. That is a major PITA, and insurance won't cover them since they are related to PS ($1000+ each), and that's a lot of radiation to be exposed to for a fairly frivolous reason.

It's for this reason alone that I wouldn't get silicone. Did no one else's PS mention this?


----------



## Beach Bum

^YUP....mine told me about the MRI's.


----------



## Zophie

My surgeon told me the MRI technically recommended by the implant manufacture (I think) but I probably wouldn't really need to do it unless I wanted to.  Even if the thing ruptures it's a silicone gel that stays within the implant.  So basically she said it's not really necessary.

I agree that I think the scars can vary.  I hope I heal well and it doesn't show much but I won't know until it happens.


----------



## arireyes

I keep going back and forth between the silicone and saline.  The silicone is so nice, but I wonder if it ever starts to break down over time and then youd have silicone deposits in your blood.  The nurse I saw twisted showed us how durable it is.  I think she said it would take over a hundred lbs of pressure to rupture it even though it's solid.  But I'm still not sure I trust it.  I like the Idea that it will feel more natural though.  With Saline at least I know if it ruptures it's just saline.  Money isn't the issue.  I just can't decide which I feel safer with.  I think I'm going to end up with saline.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Zophie said:


> My surgeon told me the MRI technically recommended by the implant manufacture (I think) but I probably wouldn't really need to do it unless I wanted to.  Even if the thing ruptures it's a silicone gel that stays within the implant.  So basically she said it's not really necessary.
> 
> I agree that I think the scars can vary.  I hope I heal well and it doesn't show much but I won't know until it happens.


I received the same info from my PS about the MRI and possibly rupturing.  

Regarding the scarring, my PS recommends a fade cream, as I am sure most surgeons do.  He also told me that moist skin heals faster which is why the armpit scars fade well.  Hopefully, my new boobs will sweat, so my scars fade!


----------



## Cristina

No problem, *cosmogrl *  Hehe, spill the boobs!  I also waited until mine were all dropped, healed, settled, etc., before telling the rest of the family.

*Zophie*, my dad is crude sometimes, too.  LOL the Keys this year was hilarious.  It was my first year with the tatas in a swimsuit, and he and my stepmom commented how I wouldn't be able to sink to the bottom while diving because of the girls 


I went with saline and have no problems with them feeling "hard" or "fake"-like.  I massaged like crazy to make sure they stayed soft and that the capsule that formed around the implant did not cause capsular contracture.  I run quite a bit, and they definitely bounce :shame:


----------



## cosmogrl5

^ My co-worker has saline implants and massages every morning in the shower (even though she got them 2 yrs ago).  The PS said that this is why they did not get hard. My boyfriend cannot wait to massage mine.


----------



## Zophie

My PS said massaging isn't necessary.  I'm going to ask her if you can though.  My friend had a lift with saline implants and they are very soft.  I still want silicone though.  I met someone once who had the old silicone implants.  She'd had them for 20 years, no problems.


----------



## schadenfreude

I'm still really skeptical about silicone. I don't doubt its safety in the case of a leak, but what worries me is that you wouldn't notice the leak right away and the silicone slowly oozes out and the surrounding tissue gets very irritated and starts trying to "wall" it off, it that makes sense. The resulting "scar" if you will can be really big and hard and a) probably really scary for the person with implants and b) a major PITA in terms of repair for the PS. I do agree, the silicones feel nicer, but that risk of complications and the need for MRIs is not for me!


----------



## cosmogrl5

Zophie said:


> My PS said massaging isn't necessary.  I'm going to ask her if you can though.  My friend had a lift with saline implants and they are very soft.  I still want silicone though.  I met someone once who had the old silicone implants.  She'd had them for 20 years, no problems.


I am going with silicone Memory Gel still too.  For one thing, my PS said I would have better results and for another, they just felt SO real!  They are absolutely worth the extra money, IMO.


----------



## pinky_ohana

My PS suggested Saline under the breast tissue... is it the PS's preference?

I'm not sure which one I would pick yet, but the consult I did this Summer suggested Saline even though I thought the Silicone felt more natural.


----------



## Zophie

schadenfreude said:


> I'm still really skeptical about silicone. I don't doubt its safety in the case of a leak, but what worries me is that you wouldn't notice the leak right away and the silicone slowly oozes out and the surrounding tissue gets very irritated and starts trying to "wall" it off, it that makes sense. The resulting "scar" if you will can be really big and hard and a) probably really scary for the person with implants and b) a major PITA in terms of repair for the PS. I do agree, the silicones feel nicer, but that risk of complications and the need for MRIs is not for me!


 

But the new silicone won't ooze out like that.  You could cut the implant in half and the silicone stays intact inside.  It's not like the old kind that could ooze.


----------



## schadenfreude

Zophie said:


> But the new silicone won't ooze out like that.  You could cut the implant in half and the silicone stays intact inside.  It's not like the old kind that could ooze.



Are you referring to the types of implant that have two capsules?


----------



## arireyes

No, the new silicones are the cohesive gel.  It's like a solid, not a liquid.  so it doesn't leak out.  I still don't know if I trust it.  I have some thinking to do.


----------



## Zophie

I just e-mailed my parents to tell them and I'm sooo nervous!  I didn't even tell them specifics of what I'm doing yet, just plastic surgery and asked if they would help me out after.  I just couldn't bring myself to tell them face to face -- well, at least not my mom.


----------



## Zophie

well, I got a response from my mom and I'm not surprised.  she isn't willing to be involved in any way so if my dad won't take me to and from surgery I'll have to get a friend to do it.  It just sucks that I'm gonig to to through major surgery and probably feel like crap already and my own mom won't help me.


----------



## pinky_ohana

ohhh... Zophie! I hope you find someone that will be able to care for you... Sending you my best.    {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Zophie

pinky_ohana said:


> ohhh... Zophie! I hope you find someone that will be able to care for you... Sending you my best. {{{hugs}}}


 

Thanks.  I knew it wouldn't go well but it's upset me more than I thought.  I feel like I just told my parents I'm a murderer or something.


----------



## arireyes

Zophie said:


> well, I got a response from my mom and I'm not surprised.  she isn't willing to be involved in any way so if my dad won't take me to and from surgery I'll have to get a friend to do it.  It just sucks that I'm gonig to to through major surgery and probably feel like crap already and my own mom won't help me.


my ma said the same thing.  So I'm just not going to tell her anything else.  We haven't been speaking much latley.


----------



## baglover1973

does anyone know what the price differnce is between the saline and cohesive gel silicone implants?


----------



## arireyes

most Dr's offices I have checked it's around $1000.


----------



## Zophie

arireyes said:


> my ma said the same thing. So I'm just not going to tell her anything else. We haven't been speaking much latley.


 

I'm sorry to hear that.  My brother agreed to take me to and from the doctor, etc., but he said it's "stupid" and doesn't really support me having surgery either.  I just hope I don't need too much help after because my brother won't feel comfortable helping me with bodily functions, etc.  Times like this I wish I had a sister.  And my best friend lives in another state.  I'm thinking now that maybe I should have scheduled in the city where my best girlfriend lives or just gone to another doctor out of state and stayed in a recovery center.


----------



## Zophie

baglover1973 said:


> does anyone know what the price differnce is between the saline and cohesive gel silicone implants?


 

I think arireyes is right, around $1000 is the price difference.  I didn't really compare though.


----------



## arireyes

Can your friend come to help you at all?  I have a friend that lives a couple hours away (by my mother actually) that is going to come up and help me.  I also have my husband who will be supportive which helps out.    I know my brother wouldn't have anything to do with it either.  I'm not even going to discuss it with my dad.


----------



## Zophie

arireyes said:


> Can your friend come to help you at all? I have a friend that lives a couple hours away (by my mother actually) that is going to come up and help me. I also have my husband who will be supportive which helps out. I know my brother wouldn't have anything to do with it either. I'm not even going to discuss it with my dad.


 
Well, one friend offered to fly down and take care of me, but I really feel weird having him do it.  My best girlfriend is a stay-at-home mom and really can't leave to come help me.  I don't really have any friends locally that are supportive of this type of thing.  My dad said he'd help with what he can.  I'm going to see about maybe just staying in an aftercare center if they have such a thing where I'm having my surgery.  It might be easier than dealing with this.


----------



## Cristina

Zophie, if I lived closer to you, I'd absolutely come and help you after the surgery.  It is painful and it can be difficult to move around for the first three days or so, even with the painkillers 

I'm sorry that your mother isn't supportive of you having the surgery.  I know how hard it can be to make the decision and say you're doing it for yourself, yet end up caring what others (namely family) think of you undergoing this procedure.  At the end of the day, it is your body, your money, your choice.  Don't forget that 

Your brother said he will drive you to and from the appointment, but once he sees what you look like afterward, he may be inclined to stay and help you, at least for the first day.  After being put under and going through the surgery, you come out of the doctor's office looking like death.  I remember waking up extremely thirsty and so, so sore.  I had to be wheeled out to my car, where BF was waiting.  Supposedly I was white as a sheet ush:  You are very weak that day and evening after the surgery, so someone should definitely be there to help you.  

I hope it can be a family member or friend - this is your health, after all!  Your mom and/or brother should be more willing to help you, even if they don't agree with the surgery.  Having to put in more physical effort than you need to can impede your recovery.

Ugh, family


----------



## Zophie

^^^

yeah, that's what I'm scared of, how horrible I will feel.  Plus I'm getting lipo at the same time in my thighs so I'm sure my whole body will feel like I got beat to hell.  I'll figure something out.  No way am I changing my mind.  

I wish there was like some network of BA girls that could help each other out after surgery.  I just feel like it's so much to ask of a friend unless you're really close or been through it before.  So far my dad hasn't said anything negative.  I remember when I had my nose job my mom gave me this silent treatment for a while but still went with me to surgery.  My dad never seemed to have much problem with me and was even joking with me afterwards saying it was a good thing my nose was packed with cotton because he was sitting in the room with me farting!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Zophie,
If I was closer, I would totally help you out. Have you posted in the BA Forum:  http://www.breastimplants411.com/ and see if there's anyone locally that can help?

I would definitely look into an after care place just in case.

My family is very supportive of my surgery, but DH is planning to place me in an after care even though he'll come visit, etc... He loves me and all, but he doesn't think he'll be able to care for me as a nurse would in the few days after surgery, you know?
I'm having a major makeover (TT, BA, Lipo), so I know I will need help and I am such a big baby if DH is around! So after care looks like a must for me.  

I hope there are some places you can look into... Sending you my best!


----------



## Zophie

^^^

yeah, I post on that forum too.  I'm all boobie obsessed right now!

Anyway, my dad agreed to take care of me and even offered to take a couple days off work.  I told him I feel bad about it and he said he hasn't even taken a day off yet this year, so I guess it's not a big deal.   I don't think he really agrees with my decision but he's like you're and adult, so it's your decision.  He even joked with me that the guys he works with might be willing to help me out if I agree to show them my boobs.  I just saw my mom for the first time since I told her (well, e-mailed) and she sort of gave me the cold pissed off attitude she gets when she doesn't approve of something.  I just saw an episode of Dr. 90210 where a girl got her boobs done and her mom was all supportive, and it made me so sad.  My mom makes me feel guilty like I'm some kind of sicko.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Well, that makes us two sickos then. j/k.

You're just boobie-obsessed like I am! I'm totally obsessed right now. I'm so sorry, your mom isn't as supportive, but she'll get over it. Do what you feel is best for you. Glad your dad is helping out.

My parents are from a different generation and they'll never understand why I need a mommy-makeover or the things I do, and I've learned to accept it.

I'm really excited that you're getting it done soon.


----------



## shonntew

My friend and I went in together and had them done back to back. We were up shopping at VS the next morning after our follow-up appointment. I just needed mild narcotics. It just felt like my boobs were totally engorged! Hardly any pain at all.


----------



## arireyes

At my last consult they lady compared it to being engorged.  I hope thats the ase.  I don't plan on going too huge, but I can handle that.  Not that it's fun but I delt w/ it ok through 3 kids lol.


----------



## Zophie

I hope it's not too painful.  I've heard differening opinons.  Plus, since I'm having lipo too that might make it worse.  My friend had a BA and lift and went back to work three days later, but I think she had overs.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Guess what?  I had my breast augmentation yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am SO excited! 

I will share my experience with you all...

For the days leading up to the surgery, I was terrified.  Despite the fact that if I canceled I would only get 25% of my money back, I still thought of backing out.  For some reason, I calmed down tremendously the night before.  They had me take these homeopathic pills called Arnica tablets starting that evening.  The pills are supposed to help with healing and bruising.  I also made sure that I set up my home to be all comfy for my recovery.  I stacked magazines, my Kindle, laptop, medication, etc on a snack table next to the couch.  I had freshly clean sheets and some nice candles.  

Yesterday morning, my SO drove me to the appointment at 6:30.  They had me pee in a cup to make sure I was not pregnant (boyfriend was VERY happy that it was negative. LOL) and put on a robe.  They also put me in some special socks that would help to prevent blood clots.  I also had to wear a patch behind my ear to prevent nausea.

The place I went to was not in a hospital but was right across the street from one (which was comforting).  They have their own state-of-the-art facility.  The nurses were sweet and told me what to expect, and they let my SO wait in the back with me.  I told him that he'd get to watch the surgery, and he almost passed out!  Needless to say, he was very relieved to learn that he would not have to watch.  The anesthesiologist came out and explained what he was going to do, which made me feel 100% confident. The anesthesia was what I had feared the most, and I was so lucky that I had a professional like him around.  The surgeon also came out to check on me and to draw on me like they do on Dr. 90210.   Finally, they had me walk into the operating room.  The two nurses and anesthesiologist all talked to me to calm me, put the face mask on me, and the next thing I knew, I woke up and they said I was finished!!!

Most people come out of the anesthesia in 20 minutes, but I came to after 5 minutes!   The doctor told my boyfriend that I did great and let him come in the back.  They all wheeled me to the car after just a little bit.  I thought I made be nauseated but was not.  I even had my man go into Panera and get me a whole grain bagel.   Honestly, I was not very sore.  I have a high threshold for pain though because I have lupus and am used to being in pain.  I took a few naps yesterday but not many. It was hard to sleep on my back all night, but I did not take the valium they prescribed.  I just took my pain pills (hydrocodone).  FYI- make sure that someone opens your meds for you.  My boyfriend had to run to work in the afternoon, and it hurt SO bad to try and take the cap off by myself. I had to step on the bottle and turn it.   The surgeon called me at 8:30 pm to make sure I was doing well. 

Today is my follow-up appointment.  I was allowed to remove the bandage this morning though, and they look great!!!!!  They are a bit high right now, but they will drop soon.  They are going to show me some exercises that I need to do to help them drop and soften (by the way, I got silicone memory gel).

So, that is my story!!!  I am doing great, and I am SO happy!!!!  Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.  I am not supposed to drive for a week, so I am home from work.


----------



## LegacyGirl

I just filled out a form to get my consultation!

I'm excited


----------



## love_012

i'm also hoping to get implants within the next year or so...

i don't know if this question is really appropriate but what the hell... i've looked at a million before and after shots with different size, cc's, projection, incision site, textured vs. non, saline vs. silicone, etc... but is there somewhere i can find pictures of "ideal boobs" to show a surgeon? kind of like an non-erotic index or boob dictionary? i'm tired of sifting through porn!


----------



## LegacyGirl

Ok my consult is at 1pm tomorrow!


----------



## pinky_ohana

^ Yay!


----------



## pinky_ohana

cosmogrl5, CONGRATSSSSSS!!!! Sooo excited for you!  
I would hug you, but not yet! So here is a purdy flower for ya!  
Although it sounds like you are doing great, I am wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## cosmogrl5

pinky_ohana said:


> cosmogrl5, CONGRATSSSSSS!!!! Sooo excited for you!
> I would hug you, but not yet! So here is a purdy flower for ya!
> Although it sounds like you are doing great, I am wishing you a speedy recovery!


Aw!  Thank you!!!!  Hugging is not to easy, so the flower is perfect. 

I am still doing really well, and my surgeon was all pleased when he saw me this morning.  Most implants start off very high and drop within a few weeks into the pockets the surgeon has made.  Mine have already started to settle though which is so exciting!

Word of advice though- do not take your meds on an empty stomach. I did this morning and was nauseated very badly because of it.


----------



## Laurie8504

I don't want to sift through 80 pages of this thread, so is it ok if I ask my question here?

I read that the average patient will have to get new implants (or have them fixed or something), about 5 times during the course of their life, due to natural aging, body changes, etc.  Is this true?   


Cosmogrl, so glad your procedure went well!


----------



## LegacyGirl

Ok I just got back from my consult. I need a lift and implants. I'm opting for silicone. The price is going to be around $7600. I'm deciding on whether or not to do it now. I was hoping it would be a little cheaper.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Laurie8504,
I would suggest hopping over to www.breastimplants411.com and see if any ladies could answer your question. I'm still new at this and learning since I have not had my BA yet, but I have heard that some ladies do want to re-do.

Thanks for the update and tips, Cosmogrl 5! It'll help when we're ready to do ours.


----------



## arireyes

Cosmogrl, glad to hear your doing well!!!  I have another Consult on Tuesday.  This Dr. is closer to home, hopefully I will like him!!


----------



## Zophie

that's awesome, *cosmogrl*!  I can't wait to hear how you progress.  I only have six weeks to go so I'm starting to get close myself.

*love_012*, you might want to check out breast augmentation sites like breastimplants411.com, justbreastimplants.com, implantinfo.com, makemeheal.com (if I got those right) and whatever others you can find.  Not only will you find before and afters on those sites, some better than others, but there are message boards and links to doctors, a whole lot of info basically.

Good luck with your consult, *Legacygirl*!  I hope it all goes well and you like the doctor.

*Laurie*, I don't know about five times in a lifetime, but it there is a very real possibility you might have to have them replaced at some point.  Some people have issues and have to have them redone several times and others go years without an issue.  I met one woman who had the old kind of silicone from 20 years ago and she never had a problem, they looked beautiful and natural, and she said it was the best money she ever spent.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Thanks for all of the kind words everyone! 

I am going stir crazy being trapped in my house (although I totally get why I am not supposed to drive). Luckily, my friend is taking me out in a few hours. 

When I see myself in the mirror, I get so startled. I mean, I was an A cup forever and now I am a full C.  I really and truly feel so good about myself though.  I cannot stop looking at them!  My SO is loving it because I randomly keep flashing him and say, "Look at my boobs!"   This is going to be an adjustment though.  I am not at all used to having people look at my chest.

*Legacygirl*, good luck!


----------



## LegacyGirl

Thanks Zophie and Cosmo. I really like this Dr and he's done several other people I know. I would really like for him to do it but I'm going to check out a few more Drs. I'm bummed about needing the lift. I don't even need a major one so I was hoping that the implants would just be big enough to lift them on their own but I guess not 

I'm wanting to do this in December, around the same time you have yours done Zophie. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Zophie

It's going to be an adjustment for me too, cosmogrl, since most people don't pay much attention to my 32B's.  It would be weird to have men stare at my boobs.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Hey guys I did the rice test and I'm up to 510cc! Am I doing this right? I filled a stocking with rice and 1oz is supposed to be 30cc right?

510 just seems like a lot... and that would only bring me to a large D/ small DD... all my clothes still fit and I don't look top heavy like this.


----------



## Zophie

^^^
how tall are you and what is your ribcage measurement?  there are a lot of variables.  510 cc will not look the same on a 5'0' 100 lb woman with a 27" ribcage as a 6'0" 200 lb woman with a 32" ribcage.  Also, implants have different profiles that vary things.


----------



## LegacyGirl

I'm almost 5' 1" and I've got a 30" ribcage.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Ok surgery is on the 18th of Dec! I'm excited!


----------



## arireyes

OOh yay  that's not too far off!!  I hava another consult at 5:00 this afternoon.  Hopefully it'll go well and I'll get a date set. I'd like to get done before Christmas as well.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Yeah I wanted it around then because I'll have so much holiday time and the judges usually like to go on vacation before then so I shouldn't have to miss too much court.

I loved the last Dr. I went too and he had great recs! He took all the time with me that I wanted and was honest with me about everything. He actually gave me the great option of going a little bigger with silicone and not doing a lift since I really didn't need it yet. He made a good point in saying that even if I do the lift now I'll still need one in 10 years and why have all that additional scaring? 

My preop is Dec 4! I'll get to play with the sizers and make my final decision. He said about 500cc would be good.


----------



## Zophie

LegacyGirl said:


> I'm almost 5' 1" and I've got a 30" ribcage.


 

You're about my size then.  I don't know if I could handle as big as 500, but I'll see tomorrow.  I want them as big as they can be without looking like I'm dumpy or my boobs looking like melons.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Zophie said:


> You're about my size then.  I don't know if I could handle as big as 500, but I'll see tomorrow.  I want them as big as they can be without looking like I'm dumpy or my boobs looking like melons.



That's what I'm trying for too. When I did the rice test the 500 looked good and all my clothes still fit. That size would also let me avoid a lift which would be great.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Oh and I thought I was closer to 5'1" but when I got measured today for a coat I'm only 5' 1/4" that bummed me out... I have long legs for being short though  but no torso


----------



## Zophie

LegacyGirl said:


> Oh and I thought I was closer to 5'1" but when I got measured today for a coat I'm only 5' 1/4" that bummed me out... I have long legs for being short though  but no torso


 

I'm actualy 5' 3/4" but I have always said 5 feet even forever, so maybe I should start saying 5' 1".  I guess if I stretch I'm 5'1".


----------



## LegacyGirl

Yeah they lied to me at the DMV and told me I was 5' 3/4".... bastards. I lost half an inch!!!


----------



## Zophie

LegacyGirl said:


> Yeah they lied to me at the DMV and told me I was 5' 3/4".... bastards. I lost half an inch!!!


 

they actually measured you at the DMV?  Here they just ask you how tall you are.  I should suddenly change it to 5'8" and see if they say anything.


----------



## LegacyGirl

They don't normally. The lady didn't believe me when I told her I was 5' 1"  because I had 4" heels on. I told her that I had heels on and she said there is no way the heels would me me as tall as I looked  I think she thought I was trying to change my identity  She gave me a really hard time that day but this was in a backwards little hick town so I deserve it for even setting foot in that place


----------



## LegacyGirl

To those of you who have gone under GA before what is it like? I know you could wake up and be sick possibly but what about when they are actually putting you under? Is it like they just put you under and then right away you're up again... or do you dream? Do you wake up feeling like you're missing time? And did anyone wake up really cold? I heard that happens too. Sorry if these are silly questions I just want to know what to expect. That is the thing I'm fearing most.


----------



## love_012

i've been under GA a couple of times. both times, i was out before i felt it coming, and woke confused, but before i realized that i was knocked out. kind of like i blinked and didn't remember what i was just doing. i felt EXTREMELY woozy, but not sick to my stomach at all. i wasn't cold. it was kind of a weird sensation... i didn't think that i lost time, but i was definitely out of it and i felt HIGH lol. but not in a bad way. i hope this makes sense.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Yes thank you! That's what I want... for it to just be like blinking. I'm afraid of those stories I've heard about people still being able to hear and feel what they are doing!


----------



## arireyes

No, It's like your out before you know it, and then you wake up before you ever realized you went to sleep!! Last time I had it was when I had my wisdom teeth pulled (they were impacted) and I don't remember feeling sick afterward either.


----------



## Zophie

when I was put under for my wisdom teeth to be removed it felt liked I blinked and then they told me it was over.  For my first nose surgery it was like that too pretty much.  The only one I remember anything from was the nose revision but I wasn't put under general for that, just a heavy dose of demarol, but I was so out of it I didn't care what they did and don't remember much.  Every time though I remember waking up having to pee really bad.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Zophie it's time to start the 1 month countdown for us 28 days to boobies!


----------



## Zophie

LegacyGirl said:


> Zophie it's time to start the 1 month countdown for us 28 days to boobies!


 

I know, I'm getting all excited now!  My pre-op is in less than two weeks.


----------



## Zophie

Now it's only a week to go!!!!


----------



## intheevent

Congratulations zophie and legacy girl

I haven't checked in this thread in a while. Zophie I'm glad to see you are taking the plunge


----------



## intheevent

I think they give you something to relax you before they wheel you in and put you under because I felt no anxiety as they took me into the or

They ask you to count back from ten, I remember getting to eight seriously its that fast 

When they wake you it takes a while to remember why you are even there. I didn't dream or feel like I lost time I think you are in too deep of a sleep mode for that. I've been under at least three times for various surgeries including PS



LegacyGirl said:


> Yes thank you! That's what I want... for it to just be like blinking. I'm afraid of those stories I've heard about people still being able to hear and feel what they are doing!


----------



## pinky_ohana

ooooo Congrats Ladies!!!! Come back and let us know all about it!


----------



## Lady1mport

Who is your doctor? I'd like to consult with him as well.
any help would be greatly appreciated.


LegacyGirl said:


> Zophie it's time to start the 1 month countdown for us 28 days to boobies!


----------



## Zophie

I had a dream last night that the nurse from my preop texted me and told me they couldn't operate on me because of my blood pressure.  I was like whaaaat?  I freaked out and woke up all upset.


----------



## pinky_ohana

awwww zophie! it's probably just all the stress and thinking about the BA. you'll be fine. hope you're feeling better!


----------



## LegacyGirl

intheevent said:


> I think they give you something to relax you before they wheel you in and put you under because I felt no anxiety as they took me into the or
> 
> They ask you to count back from ten, I remember getting to eight seriously its that fast
> 
> When they wake you it takes a while to remember why you are even there. I didn't dream or feel like I lost time I think you are in too deep of a sleep mode for that. I've been under at least three times for various surgeries including PS


 
I hope its like that for me! I'm really freaked out now. 3 days!


----------



## LegacyGirl

Zophie said:


> I had a dream last night that the nurse from my preop texted me and told me they couldn't operate on me because of my blood pressure. I was like whaaaat? I freaked out and woke up all upset.


 
No way you have to get this done with me!!


----------



## LegacyGirl

Lady1mport said:


> Who is your doctor? I'd like to consult with him as well.
> any help would be greatly appreciated.


 
I answered your PM. Feel free to ask any more questions and I'll try to answer them the best I can


----------



## Zophie

LegacyGirl said:


> I hope its like that for me! I'm really freaked out now. 3 days!


 

I was freaking out when I was driving home today.  I am taking off Wednesday so that means tomorrow is my last day working before my surgery!  And only three more nights of sleep.  I hope I don't get so nervous I puke on the morning of my surgery.


----------



## Cristina

You'll be fine, Zophie!   It is nerve-racking, but once you're there, the staff makes you feel very settled and comfortable.  You'll be out in no time!  

Wishing you lots of tata luck!


----------



## LegacyGirl

Zophie said:


> I was freaking out when I was driving home today. I am taking off Wednesday so that means tomorrow is my last day working before my surgery! And only three more nights of sleep. I hope I don't get so nervous I puke on the morning of my surgery.


 
Ugh lucky!!! I'm still working Wednesday but I might head out a few hours earlier. I have someone covering court for me on Thursday and I just have to make sure everything runs smoothly.


----------



## kara_n

I hope those surgeries go well ladies!


----------



## legaldiva

Good luck, Zophie!!!


----------



## Zophie

I really wasn't that nervous until this evening and now it's really sinking in big time.  I don't know if I'll be able to sleep tonight.  I am more nervous about how I'll be after the surgery than the surgery itself.  I'm also having lipo so that's a double whammy.


----------



## laureenthemean

Good luck, Zophie!  I'm sure it will all go well and afterward you'll look better than you already do!


----------



## intheevent

Some doctors will call in a prescription a tiny one just to help you relax and sleep the night before maybe call if you are really freaking out. You'll be fine and look fabulous really soon and by Friday you'll laugh about all this


----------



## LegacyGirl

I'm somewhat alive. I hurt but not too bad. I tried to take a shower but I passed out from standing up. I was able to warn DF though and I got a little bit of a shower in.


----------



## Zophie

Well I was nervous the night before but when I got there this morning I was REALLY nervous.  My hands were shaking.  When they took my blood pressure it was like 136/86 or something like that and usually it's like 90/70.  They are still pretty sore but yesterday I was in pretty bad pain.  It hurts just to even get up out of bed and I keep worrying I'll mess them up.


----------



## intheevent

congrats! I am sure each day will get easier and easier.

take it easy!



LegacyGirl said:


> I'm somewhat alive. I hurt but not too bad. I tried to take a shower but I passed out from standing up. I was able to warn DF though and I got a little bit of a shower in.


----------



## intheevent

YAY

You got em! (I am totally a plastic surgery enabler) you must be so excited, and tired and sore, but excited none the less. I was hoping you and Legacy Girl would post to let us know how you are doing. 

Take care,



Zophie said:


> Well I was nervous the night before but when I got there this morning I was REALLY nervous. My hands were shaking. When they took my blood pressure it was like 136/86 or something like that and usually it's like 90/70. They are still pretty sore but yesterday I was in pretty bad pain. It hurts just to even get up out of bed and I keep worrying I'll mess them up.


----------



## Cristina

Sending speedy recovery wishes, *LegacyGirl and Z!*   Don't worry - the first three days can be a bit painful, but I'd say that by the fifth, maybe sixth day, you're feeling much better.  Keep popping the pain pills on a schedule and rest as much as possible.

Congrats!


----------



## LegacyGirl

Thanks guys. I hope I feel better in the next couple of days. I have to bring my dog to her vet on Monday. I think she caught a cold from the emergency room I had to take her to last week  At least I don't have to drive though. I was just hoping I wouldn't be feeling as bad as I do.

Did anyone have trouble moving their arms for a while?

I also hate just laying here. I feel like I'm getting fatter every second just eating and sleeping. Ugh I really hate this feeling!


----------



## Zophie

I find that moving my arms in certain ways hurts.  Some of the paperwork they sent me home with says to practice range of motion exercises to prevent clots, so I'm trying to take my arms and move them in different directions and sort of stretch a little.  My boobs just feel hard and tight but today I feel MUCH better than yesterday.  I actually went out and ate lunch but couldn't eat it all.  That's the first actual meal I've had since the surgery.  Otherwise I was just eating crackers and yogurt.  My dad kept asking if I wanted him to get me something to eat and I just had little to no appetite.  I think I'm starting to get constipated though and I already take fiber so I'm not sure what to do about that.

I asked my brother to take me to follow-up Tuesday because I'm not sure I'll be able to drive myself and it's a pretty far drive.  I'm hardly noticing any pain from the lipo, just feels like I had a really tough lower body workout.  The girdle I have to wear is pretty uncomfortable though.


----------



## intheevent

Zophie,

Not to get too personal but take a stool softner like colace anesthesia gets you constipated I had to go one step further with prune juice

HTH


----------



## Zophie

intheevent said:


> Zophie,
> 
> Not to get too personal but take a stool softner like colace anesthesia gets you constipated I had to go one step further with prune juice
> 
> HTH


 

does it give you the runs?  The last thing I want is diarrhea on Christmas.  

I'm off to take a shower.  It's a big ordeal because I have to take off and then get back on this lipo girdle which has about a million hooks on it.


----------



## intheevent

LMAO!!!

no but if you have not "gone" for 4-5 days it can get a little subborn, so you need to "soften" it thats all, no diarrhea.

Old people drink prune juice all the time to stay regular, something about it just gets those muscles contracting, you do NOT want to go 6 or 7 days or it could really hurt.

better to get it over with.  I know that girdle is hell to get on isn't it.

hang in there



Zophie said:


> does it give you the runs? The last thing I want is diarrhea on Christmas.
> 
> I'm off to take a shower. It's a big ordeal because I have to take off and then get back on this lipo girdle which has about a million hooks on it.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Yeah I had to do a little more than the prune juice... I was having the same problem. I felt a lot better after things started moving. I'm still bloated though.

I feel a lot better today but I'm still really, really sore. The Dr called again to check on me and said everything I'm feeling is normal. It is really hard to move my arms and showering is really hard. I so badly want to shave my legs. I'm not taking the pain pills much any more. I only had 1 today split in half. I might have to take one before bed.

The antibiotics are making me sick. I'm always sensitive to them though. These have given me headaches and a sore throat and make me irritated at everything. I'll be happy when the pain finally goes away. I'm still pretty numb too.


----------



## Zophie

yeah, the girdle sucks.  I don't know how I'm going to stand this thing for six weeks.  And to think my gramma wore a girdle all the time!  How in the hell could she do that?  And now that I  have the bra off washing it my boobs feel like they weigh a thousand pounds.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Zophie I showered with the bra on. I couldn't stand it with it off so I just changed into a dry one when I was done.

I'm so glad I didn't get lipo too! I don't think I could stand a girdle on top of everything else!


----------



## Zophie

yeah, the lipo and the BA together are really bad. I guess I'm glad I got it over with at one time, but I'm really feeling crappy right now.  And then for some reason I decided to check for the string of my IUD after my shower and I can't feel it, so I don't know if it's possible it fell out during the surgery or maybe my uterus is just squished so high up with this girdle I can't feel it, but there's one more thing to worry about.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Oh goodness! Maybe you just can't feel it. I mean wouldn't it take a lot more for that to fall out? It's not like its just stuck up there, they are implanted.


----------



## Zophie

I asked the nurse today at my post-op if my IUD could have fallen out and she kind of looked at me like I was crazy and said no, she didn't think so.  Today I checked again without the girdle on and I can feel it.  I think that girdle was just squeezing everything too tight to reach where I can feel it.  

And she told me I can wear Spanx instead of the evil girdle, and I feel 1000% better now.  It is SOOO much more comfortable.  Left boob is still hurting more than the right, but today I feel much better.  

I had been noticing something felt funny on my back but didn't pay it much attention.  When I went to change for my appointment into a gown I looked in the mirror and realized one of those little heart monitor sticky things was still stuck on my back.  It made it through two showers and never came off.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Good I'm glad it's still in there! Thank goodness you can put on something more comfortable. You must be uncomfortable enough with the boobs. I'm starting to get the zappy things going on. I feel like I'll never be normal again and I'm so tired. I feel like all I'm doing is eating and sleeping and popping pills. Oh and buying shoes... :shame: say hello to my new little friends (it's making me feel better ok??? )


----------



## intheevent

Zophie, what did you lipo again? Hips or thighs?


----------



## Zophie

LegacyGirl, those are some pretty shoes.  That should make you feel a little better at least.  My left boob is still hurting more than the right.  

intheevent, I lipoed my abdomen, hips, and inner and outer thighs.


----------



## surlygirl

Zophie and Legacy - I hope you both feel better! It will be worth it once you're feeling back to normal. I'm actually contemplating the reverse procedure, but I hear that it can be just as painful and the recovery time is insane. If I do get the reduction, I'm definitely going for some other things while I'm there even though it sounds pretty painful.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

surlygirl said:


> Zophie and Legacy - I hope you both feel better! It will be worth it once you're feeling back to normal. I'm actually contemplating the reverse procedure, but I hear that it can be just as painful and the recovery time is insane. If I do get the reduction, I'm definitely going for some other things while I'm there even though it sounds pretty painful.



I've been lurking this thread for a couple of weeks, and I hope both Zophie, and Legacy feel better, and that you are both pleased with the results.  

Surly Girl- I too have been thinking about getting the same procedure. I've always been uncomfortable with the size of my breasts, and the older I get the more I want to get the procedure. I probably won't do it until, I'm well into my twenties though, considering I've heard a reduction is much more complicated than getting them larger.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LegacyGirl said:


> Good I'm glad it's still in there! Thank goodness you can put on something more comfortable. You must be uncomfortable enough with the boobs. I'm starting to get the zappy things going on. I feel like I'll never be normal again and I'm so tired. I feel like all I'm doing is eating and sleeping and popping pills. Oh and buying shoes... :shame: say hello to my new little friends (it's making me feel better ok??? )



 Nothing like shoes, to make you feel better, I love those!! I love the two prada pair in the pic too.


----------



## LegacyGirl

^They came today and I  may or may not be laying in bed wearing them :shame:


----------



## intheevent

Zophie, keep me posted on the ab lipo. I'm thinking about getting it. Lipo takes months to show full results I had hips and flanks and it just kept getting slimmer and slimmer month by month sounds like Bs but its true. I want my Abs done to add more definition


----------



## nathansgirl1908

LegacyGirl said:


> ^They came today and I may or may not be laying in bed wearing them :shame:


 

Congrats to everyone..hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## Zophie

intheevent said:


> Zophie, keep me posted on the ab lipo. I'm thinking about getting it. Lipo takes months to show full results I had hips and flanks and it just kept getting slimmer and slimmer month by month sounds like Bs but its true. I want my Abs done to add more definition


 

I just totally didn't know that so I sort of freaked when I first looked and my thighs look exactly the same.  I'm relieved to find it out, and the nurse explained it a little more technically at my post-op but of course I don't remember exactly what she said, something about about fibers or connective tissue.  I dunno.  I was feeling like crap.  So I guess I'm waiting on my thighs to slim and my boobs to stop looking like freak boobs now.  

Surlygirl and LadyLouboutin, my friend had a lift and they look great.  She also got implants too because I guess breast feeding sort of deflated her breasts. She went back to work after three days but I think she's sort of nuts.  She also ended up getting an infection, maybe from pushing herself too much.  I think I'm in more pain than she was because no way could I even have considered going back to work on the third day.


----------



## hammybaby

hello all~ anybody from WA who got BA done?  If so, please let me know what doctor you got it done from.  thanks


----------



## LegacyGirl

Ugh I don't even know how I'm going back on Monday! I'm still so tired. Thank goodness I'm done with the antibiotics now. They make me feel like crap.


----------



## sfgirl67

LegacyGirl said:


> Ugh I don't even know how I'm going back on Monday! I'm still so tired. Thank goodness I'm done with the antibiotics now. They make me feel like crap.


  i felt better with a day or so after i got off antibiotics, they made me feel yucky too, good luck.


----------



## Zophie

LegacyGirl said:


> Ugh I don't even know how I'm going back on Monday! I'm still so tired. Thank goodness I'm done with the antibiotics now. They make me feel like crap.


 

I'm supposed to start back working in a week and I don't know if I can do it.  I just feel so drained and sore.  I can barely sit and work on the computer for 30 minutes.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Zophie, LegacyGirl,
How long have you been post-op?
Hope you both feel better soon!!!


----------



## Zophie

I'm feeling somewhat better today.  The awful pain in my left boob is getting to be less but it still takes me a while to wake up.  I get tired and want to take a nap but then I don't want to take a nap because I know I'll be stiff and sore when I wake up.  It's kind of sad when your dad who walks with a cane is helping you do things.


----------



## LegacyGirl

pinky_ohana said:


> Zophie, LegacyGirl,
> How long have you been post-op?
> Hope you both feel better soon!!!



We're both 11 days. Zophie did under the muscle and I did over. That's a big reason why we feel so different.


At 11 days po I'm feeling the best I have so far. My incisions are really itchy though and I still have that horrible sunburn/sandpaper feeling on my breasts. I'm still taking it easy and while I am tired I'm very happy that I'm finally feeling better. I still don't want to go to work tomorrow.

Dr. wanted me to start taking vitamin E and I picked that up the other day. I'm also taking fish oil.


----------



## Zophie

ahh, I didn't know yours were overs.  I think it's a big difference.  What I am feeling is my muscles stretching to accomodate the implant.  I think the reason the left side has always hurt more is I'm right-handed and it has more work to do over there. That's just my guess at least.  I drove for the first time today and it was really difficult.  I had trouble shifting the gears and I could feel my muscles moving.  I have to go to my second post-op appt tomorrow and I'm borrowing my dad's car that has an automatic transmission and is easier to drive.


----------



## LegacyGirl

For the love of god the itching.... omg the itching. I wrote Zophie a pm about this but I might as well update you all too. I have a rash on the left side. I think DF washed my bras in the cheap laundry soap we use for rags and towels and stuff. If it's not better by tomorrow (I rewashed everything but had DF carry it up and down for me, he of course can't remember what he used as he used "whatever was closest to the washer") I think I'll call my Dr. I'm at work today and all I want to do is scratch. I can't sit still.


----------



## Zophie

I just went to the doctor and found out I have some chaffing and have to lotion my boobs. It's not a problem I've ever dealt with before as I've never had to wear a bra 24/7 before, which I guess is rubbing them.   

I wonder why the itching is only on one side if it's the laundry soap?  Let us know what the doctor says.  I know mine are doing all weird kinds of things as the nerves get feeling back.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh (where's the lightbulb smiley??? <--good enough)


I never thought about chaffing........ that could be it. I thought about the one side only thing but I just chalked it up to me being a freak. Chaffing sounds much smarter. Are you a little red in the area?


----------



## Zophie

I didn't notice that I was red but when the nurse pointed it out to me I was like, oh, duh, look at my skin all flakey like that!  I had been laying in bed the night before and kept feeling like my boobs were uncomfortable and pulling the bra away, not realizing that the bra was actually irritating my boobs.  My nipples are getting sore too now.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Well don't bother going to try bras for a while! I went to VS since they were having their sale but nothing fit!!! So I gave up.


----------



## Zophie

I just bought a second surgical bra but haven't even considered buying bras.  I'll probably wait until I'm at least 6 weeks.  I don't want to spend the $ and then end up months from now with bras that don't fit.


----------



## LegacyGirl

I'm allowed to wear soft cup wireless bras right now and I just wanted one for the party I'm going to  All the sports bras stick out over my clothes so I have nothing to wear. I'm just not going to dress up I guess.


----------



## Zophie

Yeah, I can wear a soft wireless bra, but I just didn't feel like bothering to buy bras I won't wear in a few months.  I want to get a bralet though to sleep in, sort of like a more comfy version of a surgery bra.  This one shows under a lot of my shirts too.  It's really annoying.  I'm not even going out tonight.  I'm already tired and it's only 9:00.


----------



## kara_n

How are you two feeling this week?


----------



## LegacyGirl

I hurt!  I'm still sore and have the sun burn feeling. I also have developed two Mondor's cords which are inflamed blood vessels (this is common and not harmful) and they hurt! I'm getting much softer now though. I have my 1 month post op on Tuesday. I can't believe it's been a month already!


----------



## Zophie

I'm not in as much pain as I was and went back to work this week.  I also started having to wear a strap on the top of my boobs to push them down since they are being stubborn and staying up high.  Now I got from wearng a bra 24/7 to not being able to wear a bra, so I've been wearing a cami or a tank with my strap so I'm not just bare boobs under my clothes.  And I've been having a hard time finding stuff that covers the stupid thing, been wearing big sweaters to work.

I also have mondor's cord(s).  I took a picture and it's like one big one on the right side and a few smaller on the left side, and my left side is my boob that has always hurt me more.  After I'm working for a while that side starts to ache, but not the horrible pain like I had before.  I can now get up in the morning without being in pain there.  It feels more like a toothache now, a dull achy pain.  

Oh, how I can't wait to just wear whatever I want!

Oh, and today I worked with an attorney that I kept feeling like was staring at my boobs, but that's probably just me being self conscious.


----------



## sheanabelle

Lately (and totally out of the blue) I've been thinking about PS for my lil boobies. I've always been okay with being small and am still totally okay with it, but for some reason there is this voice in the back of my mind saying "do it", lol. I've just started doing some minor research & have read about 40+ pages of this thread (thanks for all the great info ladies & the occasional gent.) Of course as this research progresses I am going to have about 1,000,000 questions, but the main thing I want to know right now is.....Was all the pain & recovery time worth it in the end? How happy are you with your new girls??  I just read page after page of discomfort, and I am sure it all worked out in the end, I just want to breathe a little easier, KWIM??? thanks a bunch! xoxo


----------



## vhdos

sheanabelle said:


> Lately (and totally out of the blue) I've been thinking about PS for my lil boobies. I've always been okay with being small and am still totally okay with it, but for some reason there is this voice in the back of my mind saying "do it", lol. I've just started doing some minor research & have read about 40+ pages of this thread (thanks for all the great info ladies & the occasional gent.) Of course as this research progresses I am going to have about 1,000,000 questions, but the main thing I want to know right now is.....Was all the pain & recovery time worth it in the end? How happy are you with your new girls??  I just read page after page of discomfort, and I am sure it all worked out in the end, I just want to breathe a little easier, KWIM??? thanks a bunch! xoxo



go to www.implantinfo.com
Awesome web site that will help answer your questions!
Good luck


----------



## gelbergirl

where does everyone have scars I wonder?
i did this years ago - - under the armpits.
Is that still the way it's done?


----------



## vhdos

Incisions are done in the arm pit, belly button, breast crease, or areola.


----------



## Zophie

sheanabelle said:


> Lately (and totally out of the blue) I've been thinking about PS for my lil boobies. I've always been okay with being small and am still totally okay with it, but for some reason there is this voice in the back of my mind saying "do it", lol. I've just started doing some minor research & have read about 40+ pages of this thread (thanks for all the great info ladies & the occasional gent.) Of course as this research progresses I am going to have about 1,000,000 questions, but the main thing I want to know right now is.....Was all the pain & recovery time worth it in the end? How happy are you with your new girls?? I just read page after page of discomfort, and I am sure it all worked out in the end, I just want to breathe a little easier, KWIM??? thanks a bunch! xoxo


 

I'm about 10 weeks post-op and I think it was totally worth it.  I never had even hated my small boobs and I'm still happy I got them done.  I had a ton of pain but most people seem like they don't.  I think I just had tight muscles.  Start reading on the breast augmentation sites and you can learn a lot.


----------



## Zophie

gelbergirl said:


> where does everyone have scars I wonder?
> i did this years ago - - under the armpits.
> Is that still the way it's done?


 

it depends on the type of implant and size of your areola.  I have silicone and the only way I could get them was through a crease incision.


----------



## sheanabelle

vhdos & zophie~ Thanks!


----------



## melikemochi

I've been considering on and off for years! I lost a few pounds and now my natural boobs are nearly non-existant plus a naturally boney chest makes for a very flat look. I'm really starting to think about getting one but I'm scared. I'm also afraid of complications and paranoid I'll spend my savings on the operationa nd somehow need a second one if anything goes wrong and wont have the money for it. I was reading up on costs and some sites noted $3000-9,000. Anyone know what the average cost in california is including everything? I'm still on the fence.


----------



## Zophie

melikemochi said:


> I've been considering on and off for years! I lost a few pounds and now my natural boobs are nearly non-existant plus a naturally boney chest makes for a very flat look. I'm really starting to think about getting one but I'm scared. I'm also afraid of complications and paranoid I'll spend my savings on the operationa nd somehow need a second one if anything goes wrong and wont have the money for it. I was reading up on costs and some sites noted $3000-9,000. Anyone know what the average cost in california is including everything? I'm still on the fence.


 

I think mine was around $6000 - $7000 including the anesthesia and other fees.  I had lipo too so I'm not 100% sure what just the BA cost.  However, $3000 sounds very low and I'm not sure I'd trust that.  I think my implants alone were close to $5000 just for the actual implant, but I got silicone which costs a little more.


----------



## vhdos

Cost varies quite a bit based on where you live.  Also, type of implant (saline vs. silicone) will affect cost.  Silicone is more expensive.


----------



## fiesty_fox

I'm still debating whether i should have my breast done or not and want to know how it feels afterwards and i'm worried that i'll feel really inconvinient afterwards as i want to be able to work out or jog or do any excercise etc without hurting my boobs. 

For those of you who have had breast surgery, how long do you have to wait till you can lift heavy things, or do excercise that uses arm movement or be able to jump without hurting them?


----------



## coconutsboston

Check out this page and read their stories as well: http://www.breastimplants4you.com/

I had mine done 5 years ago, and I LOVE them.  A good tip:  go to SEVERAL consultations before you decide on a doctor.  Go with the one who you feel most comfortable with.  I have a big "problem" with surgery, being that my body likes to reject every single thing put in it (ACL surgery & mouth surgery, soo fun)  but this has easily been my least problematic surgery.  I would do it again in a hearbeat.  I did pay close to $4K more to go with the doctor I trusted, but it was $$ well spent, IMO!


----------



## coconutsboston

You have to wait about 4 weeks before you can start working back out...about 4 DAYS before driving and resuming normal activity.  Things like golf, or weight lifting take just a bit longer because your muscles are cut (if you go underneath), so you want to let them heal, and not squash the implant.  

As far as jogging, I wear 2 sports bras.  Not because it hurts (well, I'm sure it would, running with REAL boobs bouncing hurts to an extent), but because I was afraid of gravity taking it's toll and making them saggy, baggy again!  Wearing the 2 bras minimizes movement and keeps them in place.  

I've always heard that silicone feels more real, but I had an appt with my gyno (1 year post op on her silicone implants), and she was incredibly impressed and somewhat jealous b/c she said my saline ones feel more real than hers.  When you first get them, they will be high and tight like torpedoes for a while, but they will settle into place and be less hard.  My last couple of bfs had NO idea they were fake until I told them.


----------



## NicolesCloset

hi everyone! How do you decide what size implant to choose?  Also, i am thinking about getting a lift. Is it necessary to get an implant as well?


----------



## pinky_ohana

^ Size and implants are personal decisions and the doctor can help you choose what's right for you. Patients have had breast lifts without the implant.

Personally, I wanted a Full C, I'm a Small B (flat) now. But after my consult, I was leaning towards a Small to Medium D. I'm having a Benilli Lift which is a lift around the areola (nipples). My doc thinks the anchor scar is not appealing to look at and usuaully is not needed, unless you wanted a big implant. HTH.


----------



## fiesty_fox

coconutsboston said:


> You have to wait about 4 weeks before you can start working back out...about 4 DAYS before driving and resuming normal activity. Things like golf, or weight lifting take just a bit longer because your muscles are cut (if you go underneath), so you want to let them heal, and not squash the implant.
> 
> As far as jogging, I wear 2 sports bras. Not because it hurts (well, I'm sure it would, running with REAL boobs bouncing hurts to an extent), but because I was afraid of gravity taking it's toll and making them saggy, baggy again! Wearing the 2 bras minimizes movement and keeps them in place.
> 
> I've always heard that silicone feels more real, but I had an appt with my gyno (1 year post op on her silicone implants), and she was incredibly impressed and somewhat jealous b/c she said my saline ones feel more real than hers. When you first get them, they will be high and tight like torpedoes for a while, but they will settle into place and be less hard. My last couple of bfs had NO idea they were fake until I told them.


 
Thanks so much for your reply, just another question, does it hurt when you lie on your front?


----------



## NicolesCloset

thanks pinky! when are you going in? what is the difference with the anchor and the benelli lift?


----------



## pinky_ohana

No problem, Nicole.  

There's a few techniques to do the breast lift. The Benilli Lift has the incision just around the nipples. Some surgeons do the half-crescent lift either at the top half or bottom half of your nipple for the lift. Or in my case, the full incision around the nipple since I have alot of breast tissue and I'm choosing a silicone implant, so this works out perfectly. Sometimes the bigger implants require a bigger incision, even if you don't need a lift.

The lollipop lift is the incision around the nipples, then a line down the middle of your breast. Kinda looks like a lollipop if someone took a marker on drew on you.

There's the anchor where sometimes it'll be the combination of the Lollipop and then another incision under your breast, thus making it look like an anchor. Hope this info helps.

Here are better decriptions of each breast lift:
http://www.yestheyrefake.net/benelli_mastopexy.htm#Other%20Available%20Breast%20Lift%20Techniques

And pictures:
http://www.justbreastimplants.com/gallery/breast_lifts.htm


I'm looking at a Breast Aug, Tummy Tuck, Benilli Lift and Lipo towards the end of this year (whew!! there's alot of damage to fix after 3 kids!). I've been researching and looking for the last 7 years and finally ready to do this, mentally and (almost)financially.     CareCredit is offering 18-months 0% Interest and it's making me think I should push up the surgery date to end of May or June.

What about you?


----------



## pinky_ohana

melikemochi said:


> I've been considering on and off for years! I lost a few pounds and now my natural boobs are nearly non-existant plus a naturally boney chest makes for a very flat look. I'm really starting to think about getting one but I'm scared. I'm also afraid of complications and paranoid I'll spend my savings on the operationa nd somehow need a second one if anything goes wrong and wont have the money for it. I was reading up on costs and some sites noted $3000-9,000. Anyone know what the average cost in california is including everything? I'm still on the fence.


 
Mine was quoted on the high side. Its about $9k-$10k with a lift. I'm getting it done it Beverly Hills, CA.


----------



## moodysmom10

i've been thinking about getting a BA for a few years now... breastfeeding did no justice to me 

thanks for all the great websites!!


----------



## Zophie

fiesty_fox said:


> Thanks so much for your reply, just another question, does it hurt when you lie on your front?


 

I had my boobs done 3 months ago and hadn't even tried to lay on my stomach until I had a massage recently.  While it doesn't hurt, it's not comfortable either.  She put a towel under my stomach so all the pressure wasn't on my boobs.  Mine haven't finished softening up yet though so this may change after a few more months.


As far as the initial pain at first after surgery, everyone is different.  I had a LOT of pain for a good while.  I couldn't even go back to work until after 3 weeks and then I was very achy for a while.  I couldn't drive until after 2 weeks.  It was totally worth it to me though as I love my new boobs.


----------



## NicolesCloset

pinky thanks so much for the awesome sites! I really want to do mine.  I think I am ready too.  

Does anyone regret the augmentation?

if there was something you could do different what would it be?  Any advice?


----------



## Zophie

I don't regret mine at all (though I'm only 3 months after).  I sort of wish I'd gone bigger but that's common and I don't think I could have gone bigger, at least not the first time around.  Maybe in the future I could.


----------



## fiesty_fox

thanks for the reply, i think i'm definiately gonna have BA sometimes in the future, when i get a proper job after my graduation so that i can afford the surgery myself. I just hope my body won't reject the implantush:


----------



## Zophie

fiesty_fox said:


> thanks for the reply, i think i'm definiately gonna have BA sometimes in the future, when i get a proper job after my graduation so that i can afford the surgery myself. I just hope my body won't reject the implantush:


 

I was kind of freaked about having a foreign object in my body, but I don't even feel them.  Even at first when they really hurt I didn't feel the implants in there, just felt like my boobs hurt.  There can be complications but they are rare.  Just make sure you research your doctor well.


----------



## pinky_ohana

So I'm thinking I might be able to move up my mommy makeover to June,instead of December.  I'm nervous, scared, happy and excited all at the same time. I've been wanting this for so long and now it might just happen in a few months.

I kinda know what to expect, but will I be able to handle the recovery period? I dunno if 2 weeks is enough to be out of the office and at 6 weeks be able to take the kids on a short vacation to Disneyland...  That's the part that kinda kills me. I don't want to be selfish and cancel the vacation the kids wanted.


----------



## NicolesCloset

pinky congrats ! that would be great.


----------



## Zophie

pinky_ohana said:


> So I'm thinking I might be able to move up my mommy makeover to June,instead of December.  I'm nervous, scared, happy and excited all at the same time. I've been wanting this for so long and now it might just happen in a few months.
> 
> I kinda know what to expect, but will I be able to handle the recovery period? I dunno if 2 weeks is enough to be out of the office and at 6 weeks be able to take the kids on a short vacation to Disneyland...  That's the part that kinda kills me. I don't want to be selfish and cancel the vacation the kids wanted.


 

what all are you doing besides breasts?  I would think you shouldn't have a problem in 6 weeks.  I didn't go back to work until after 3 and I had boobs and lipo, but everyone is different.  I have a friend who had a lift with implants and went back to work in 3 days.  I couldn't have done that for all the money in the world.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Thanks Nicole. I am super excited!!! I can't contain my excitement! The moon and stars are finally aligning. Finally happening after 7 years.  Eeek!

Zophie, I'm scheduling a BA, TT, Lipo and a Lift at the same time. I've heard Lipo will take me the longest to recover from. Your friend went back to work in 3 DAYS!!! WOW!

I hope I recovered @ 6 weeks, so we can take the kiddos out. Hubby says if we can't do Disneyland, we can do the Disney Cruise instead, so it's relaxing and kids have activities. win-win!


----------



## vivi_bee

ok from looking at the pictures i definately just wanna get 300cc done...im too scared they will look super fake. Like.. i hate porno boobs.
Anyways do u guys know if North America does a good job as Japan yet? (no offense to asian girls)
Im seeing all these small tiny japanese girls with huge REAL looking i mean like 100% REAL looking soft bouncy boobs... and i seriously... i dont believe that they are fake...like i know there fake but they look so real
 if u dont know what im talking about just check out Japan AV girls... and Reon Kaneda.. im so scared of hard looking basketball boobs.
Or do u guys know the name of the method japanese doctors use? I just heard after surgery that CRAZILY advise u to massage them?

examples 
http://www.kineda.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/reon_kadena30.jpg
http://i21.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/12/33/d673_1.JPG

http://www.hicelebs.com/gallery/yoko_matsugane/8.jpg


----------



## Zophie

pinky_ohana said:


> Thanks Nicole. I am super excited!!! I can't contain my excitement! The moon and stars are finally aligning. Finally happening after 7 years. Eeek!
> 
> Zophie, I'm scheduling a BA, TT, Lipo and a Lift at the same time. I've heard Lipo will take me the longest to recover from. Your friend went back to work in 3 DAYS!!! WOW!
> 
> I hope I recovered @ 6 weeks, so we can take the kiddos out. Hubby says if we can't do Disneyland, we can do the Disney Cruise instead, so it's relaxing and kids have activities. win-win!


 
For me the lipo was a piece of cake but the BA was hell.  I think everyone is just different.  I could have gone back to work a couple days after the lipo probably but the boobs were torture.  Still totally worth it though.


----------



## Zophie

vivi_bee said:


> ok from looking at the pictures i definately just wanna get 300cc done...im too scared they will look super fake. Like.. i hate porno boobs.
> Anyways do u guys know if North America does a good job as Japan yet? (no offense to asian girls)
> Im seeing all these small tiny japanese girls with huge REAL looking i mean like 100% REAL looking soft bouncy boobs... and i seriously... i dont believe that they are fake...like i know there fake but they look so real
> if u dont know what im talking about just check out Japan AV girls... and Reon Kaneda.. im so scared of hard looking basketball boobs.
> Or do u guys know the name of the method japanese doctors use? I just heard after surgery that CRAZILY advise u to massage them?
> 
> examples
> http://www.kineda.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/reon_kadena30.jpg
> http://i21.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/12/33/d673_1.JPG
> 
> http://www.hicelebs.com/gallery/yoko_matsugane/8.jpg


 
I don't know specifically about Japanese doctors, but there are so many factors involved in how the result will come out, like how much breast tissue the girls had before, size and profile of implant, placement, time they have had them in, surgeon's skill, and just how a person's body reacts.  I'd just suggest looking at a lot of surgeon's pictures and finding the one with the most good results.  Every surgeon is different about massage.  Mine wasn't big on it at all.


----------



## mrsmac

Hi girls,

I recently had was is termed a "mommy makeover" which is three procedures, a full tummy tuck with muscle re-alignment, bi-lateral breast augmentation and Lipoof hips butt and thighs.

I underwent surgery on the 17th of March in a marathon 8 hour operation. Overall I am really delighted with the results, after giving birth to three kids all 5kgs plus and losing almost 40kgs I had a lot of extra skin and no boobs!!

I went for 395cc McGhann anatomical cohesive gel implants above the muscle and that has left me with a nice full C cup, just like I had pre-kids.
According to DH my boobs look nice an natural even though they feel a little firmer than normal that should settle down soon.

The only down sides to the Op has been the pain and unfortunately for me  the added unexpected complication of blood clots in my leg and lungs. 

I wasn't a high risk factor to begin with (dont drink or smoke, I am 36 and relatively fit and healthy) but these things can always occur.

so the down side is that even though I am healing well I will have to be on a course of blood thinners for at least 12 months to reduce the danger of acquiring more clots or having the current ones travel.

My advice for anyone thinking of getting any or all of these procedures done should try to do the following:


research your doctor/surgeon well - make sure you are happy with their advice and how they treat you (truct your instincts) take along questions and  dont feel embarassed to ask, after all its your body.

be aware of the risk factors and build in contingency plans ( I organised my leave from work as open ended so I could return when I felt better)

research some cosmetic/surgery forums prior to your procedures (I found www.makemeheal.com very useful) and start posting, these forum are a wealth of information and are a great place to ask questions.

if anyone is thinking of getting any or all of these procedures feel free to contact me, always happy to talk.

cheers
mrsmac


----------



## pinky_ohana

I'll be doing the mommy makeover this summer and definitely nervous. The website is very helpful. Thx MrsMac!


----------



## Lec8504

vivi_bee said:


> ok from looking at the pictures i definately just wanna get 300cc done...im too scared they will look super fake. Like.. i hate porno boobs.
> Anyways do u guys know if North America does a good job as Japan yet? (no offense to asian girls)
> Im seeing all these small tiny japanese girls with huge REAL looking i mean like 100% REAL looking soft bouncy boobs... and i seriously... i dont believe that they are fake...like i know there fake but they look so real
> if u dont know what im talking about just check out Japan AV girls... and Reon Kaneda.. im so scared of hard looking basketball boobs.
> Or do u guys know the name of the method japanese doctors use? I just heard after surgery that CRAZILY advise u to massage them?
> 
> examples
> http://www.kineda.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/reon_kadena30.jpg
> http://i21.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/12/33/d673_1.JPG
> 
> http://www.hicelebs.com/gallery/yoko_matsugane/8.jpg



I agree....if there are some tpfers who has had BA job done in Japan please chime in....I really like how their BA look..it's not hard or firm....but they look really soft and bouncy and the shape is nice too..especially the Kadena girl.  

I'm trying to decide if i should plan a trip to Japan in the near future..but I don't know if I should try out an international doctor.

also I heard that the widely use method is under the muscle placement...but doctors over in the US does that too...but the result differs a lot than the Japanese doctor.


----------



## loladahling

I think its very true that everybodys different, I had a mastopexy (uplift) with implants for my 30th bday in August 2005 and would do it all over again! I was back to work after a fortnight - the first couple of days were a bit groggy but the pain not near as bad as I'd anticipated. I do forget I have implants as they are so natural. I do believe its so important to research thoroughly though, at my yearly checkup my surgeon noticed my left breast had dropped a little ( must have been slight as myself and boyf never noticed!!) and I was booked right back in for a full nipple lift on both sides - obviously free of charge. I do worry when you hear about these cheap holiday trips incorporating surgery coz what would I have done? I'd still have a wonky boob!!


----------



## Lec8504

^ i'm not sure if you are talking about Japan or not but if you are then Japan BA is not cheap by any means.  They cost about as much as over here the last time I looked into it.    It will be more if I factor in the plane ticket for both my bf and I and lodging to stay there for like at least 2 weeks for me to recover.    Too bad we don't have many tpf members who are in Japan and have had BA over there to provide some insights as to which doctors to recommend.    I think eventually I would like to look more into the BA route, I would like to have a local doctor but I have a feeling I will have to look more into Japanese doctors.  Most of the local BA jobs that i've seen are not that great, they are either way too big/hard/too big of a gap in the middle of the boob/shape is weird/place too high up/etc...that it's frustruating


----------



## Zophie

Lec8504 said:


> ^ i'm not sure if you are talking about Japan or not but if you are then Japan BA is not cheap by any means. They cost about as much as over here the last time I looked into it. It will be more if I factor in the plane ticket for both my bf and I and lodging to stay there for like at least 2 weeks for me to recover. Too bad we don't have many tpf members who are in Japan and have had BA over there to provide some insights as to which doctors to recommend. I think eventually I would like to look more into the BA route, I would like to have a local doctor but I have a feeling I will have to look more into Japanese doctors. Most of the local BA jobs that i've seen are not that great, they are either way too big/hard/too big of a gap in the middle of the boob/shape is weird/place too high up/etc...that it's frustruating


 

It is frustrating to find a doctor you like.  I looked at tons of doctor's pics and I decided on mine because she had the most that just looked nice and not a lot of "ewww hell no" pics, or any actually.  I also liked her lipo pics and that was what I originally went for and I liked her when I met her.  I have to travel across the lake to see her which is a good drive but not so far I can't go for my follow-ups.  Something to remember if you travel overseas is that you don't just have your intial recovery, you should have follow-up appointments, and that would be kind of hard to do unless you travel there a lot.  I've had probably 3 follow-ups in the 3 months or so since my surgery and go for another in two weeks and then I think I have one in a year maybe.


----------



## vivi_bee

Does any one know whether japanese doctors use saline or silicone for breasts that look like this? 
http://photos-a.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v107/239/89/681740787/n681740787_785512_3476.jpg

Or is there method different (whther they put it under or over the muscle?) because right now im just guessing its because they use there massages... where in North America they just tell u to take it easy and rest and not massage them? anyone know? I just really scared to get that fake porno basketball look. And i seen a few pictures on here that made me really scared. Im sure some men like it, but my bf really likes natural looking boobs even tho they are fake, i prefer if they look and feel real.


----------



## Zophie

vivi_bee said:


> Does any one know whether japanese doctors use saline or silicone for breasts that look like this?
> http://photos-a.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v107/239/89/681740787/n681740787_785512_3476.jpg
> 
> Or is there method different (whther they put it under or over the muscle?) because right now im just guessing its because they use there massages... where in North America they just tell u to take it easy and rest and not massage them? anyone know? I just really scared to get that fake porno basketball look. And i seen a few pictures on here that made me really scared. Im sure some men like it, but my bf really likes natural looking boobs even tho they are fake, i prefer if they look and feel real.


 
Lots of doctors tell you to massage in the U.S. too.  I'd suggest you go research on a breast implant forum because there are so many factors involved with how real looking/feeling they come out.


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

I just had my re-do surgery today. I didn't even breastfeed but the growth and shrinkage from gaining and losing the weight left me with some droopy puppies. My post op appt. is Monday and I cannot wait to see how they look. I am feeling really good... a TON better than I did my first time which is how my PS said it would be. I went from 330cc saline to 700cc silicone. We shall see! I will keep you updated!!


----------



## ambicion6

^^^ They always say the second time around is easier.  Are you pretty bruised or not really?

You doubled your ccs! gosh, i'm getting boobie greed lol. I'm a year and a half post op with 533cc silicone unders and am sure when I have them redone after I'm done having kids (in probably 10 yrs) i'm going to want bigger!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I used Dr. DeWire in Virgina (traveled to see him) and was not happy at all with either his bedside manner or the size he gave me, which I specified in writing.  The day he took off my bandages he called me a "big baby" in an annoyed tone because I cried when it felt like fire shooting through my breasts!  Hey, I birthed 2 babies naturally - NO meds.  I think I know pain when I feel it.  He made me a cup size larger than I asked - I specifically wrote down 350 cc (I still have the "booby birth plan") and he gave me 450.  I am too big and look like a Barbie doll.  The large size (for me) is what caused the firelike pain as the implants were pushing on nerves.  They feel very spooky to me - like water balloons under my skin.  I would not do it again, but am too afraid to remove them because I might be all stretched out now.


----------



## Zophie

^^^
you could always get them removed and replaced with a smaller size.  

Mine hurt like hell at first too but now I don't even notice them.


----------



## tokikat8

So Im only 21 years old- and my breasts look like a 70 year old!
I swear! I have the saggiest boobs ever lol. But seriously- I can't stand it! 

Its like, they grow long, not nice and round if that makes sense...

Should I be looking at breast augmentation or somesort of lift (even though thats not really permanant is it?)


----------



## pinky_ohana

^ You should definitely consult with a plastic surgeon. The upside to a breast lift is that since you won't have a foreign object in your body, you don't need to go to annual check-ups with the PS to check the implant. HTH. Good luck in your journey.


----------



## luvmy3girls

I've had mine for about 10 yrs..the first time. Then had them redone about 5 yrs ago. I'm so over them. I'm tired of the "big boob look". I wish I could get them redone again and just get smaller ones. But that aint gonna happen. Oh well.


----------



## Coco888

Has anyone gotten their BA done in TX?  Any reviews for Dr. Joseph Stephens or Dr. Philip Straka?


----------



## amymarie

I agree about the Japan surgeries....I wonder what they do differently. I know it depends on what breast shape/size you had pre-ba but I know the asian girls probably did not have much to begin with! (no offense, I'm asian myself) All Japan boob jobs look really natural and not the round look. 

I have 400cc silicone for six months now, I like the size but not the look/shape..


----------



## bonchicgenre

So I have read through almost all of this thread and I have to say I learned some great questions to ask and some reasons why and why not to get breast augmentation.
I am 20 and have always been small (barely fill an A) although I weigh 110 and am 5'2". I finally took the step to make consultations and I have 2 this up coming week and one was closed so I will call on Monday. I am nervous but very excited!

With my stats do you ladies think a small c would be good? That's what I'm thinking just because I do not want it to be extremely big and I only want to enhance my natural shape.


----------



## bonchicgenre

^^Bump!


----------



## dramakitten

tokikat8 said:


> So Im only 21 years old- and my breasts look like a 70 year old!
> I swear! I have the saggiest boobs ever lol. But seriously- I can't stand it!
> 
> Its like, they grow long, not nice and round if that makes sense...
> 
> Should I be looking at breast augmentation or somesort of lift (even though thats not really permanant is it?)


 
You probably have what is called 'tuberose breast', I had that and when I went for consultations I learned it was a deformity.   They were pretty ugly and I was ALWAYS insecure about them, so I understand your pain.   I had a BA and it changed my life.  I wish I would have done it earlier.  Even though they were droopy, I didn't need a lift.  They are mentor low profiles and look very natural and full.  You won't regret it, just do your homework and find a good Dr.
let us know what you decide...Good Luck


----------



## Zophie

bonchicgenre said:


> So I have read through almost all of this thread and I have to say I learned some great questions to ask and some reasons why and why not to get breast augmentation.
> I am 20 and have always been small (barely fill an A) although I weigh 110 and am 5'2". I finally took the step to make consultations and I have 2 this up coming week and one was closed so I will call on Monday. I am nervous but very excited!
> 
> With my stats do you ladies think a small c would be good? That's what I'm thinking just because I do not want it to be extremely big and I only want to enhance my natural shape.


 

I wouldn't go so much by what cup size you'll be but see if you can try on sizers with your surgeon and see what sizes he/she recommends.  The reason being is that what you think a C might look like may not be what an actual C is.  I'm an E in some bras which sounds ginormous and it's not that big.  Augmented breasts measure differently than natural.  I'd check out some of the breast augmentation forums like justbreastimplants.com.  They have a whole section just on sizing.


----------



## bonchicgenre

^thanks! I talked to a few PS surgeons and settled on one, surgery is in a few weeks. I am BEYOND excited and he also told me he doesn't work in cup sizes but can give me what I'm looking for. I have been on breast implant forum the past couple weeks and have learned a lot as well as talking to some friends and family. I do the sizers next Monday and PreOp


----------



## Beach Bum

GL BONCHIC!
I had mine done 2 yrs ago and i have no regrets.I went from an A cup to a C.Im very pleased and i have NO REGRETS.I really love wearing a bikini now!


----------



## ive_flipped

Hello Everyone...

Has anyone had a peri-areolar or Benelli lift, with implant? And if so how did it turn out? I am looking at this as BF and pregnancy have left me with very old lady boobs and I am way too young to have to look at those sad puppies in the mirror. I am pretty sure the peri-areolar or Benelli lift, with an implant will work so I do not have to have the other incision.

Thanks


----------



## vhdos

gettinpurseonal said:


> I used Dr. DeWire in Virgina (traveled to see him) and was not happy at all with either his bedside manner or the size he gave me, which I specified in writing.  The day he took off my bandages he called me a "big baby" in an annoyed tone because I cried when it felt like fire shooting through my breasts!  Hey, I birthed 2 babies naturally - NO meds.  I think I know pain when I feel it.  He made me a cup size larger than I asked - I specifically wrote down 350 cc (I still have the "booby birth plan") and he gave me 450.  I am too big and look like a Barbie doll.  The large size (for me) is what caused the firelike pain as the implants were pushing on nerves.  They feel very spooky to me - like water balloons under my skin.  I would not do it again, but am too afraid to remove them because I might be all stretched out now.



I loathe doctors like this - thinking that we all want to walk around with giant boobs so they up sell these huge implants and don't listen to what the patient actually wants/needs.  I'm with you when it comes to the bigger-is-not-always-better mentality.  Large implants are not for everyone.  So sorry that you had to go through that OP.  It must have been very difficult for you, especially after traveling to go see your doc.


----------



## vhdos

bonchicgenre said:


> ^thanks! I talked to a few PS surgeons and settled on one, surgery is in a few weeks. I am BEYOND excited and he also told me he doesn't work in cup sizes but can give me what I'm looking for. I have been on breast implant forum the past couple weeks and have learned a lot as well as talking to some friends and family. I do the sizers next Monday and PreOp



Best of luck!
Another great web site is www.implantinfo.com.  You can search images using all different types of search criteria (like patient's height and weight) so that you can get a better idea of how a particular size might look on you.  Print out pics and _show_ your doc what you want AND what you don't want.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

mshel said:


> I've thought about doing it since I had my 3rd and last child.  Breastfeeding did my small girls in.  My dh could care less...he loves me as I am...that sweet man.  (I keep using the angle that they'd be his too...ha!)  I just would love to put on a swim suit...have a female shape, etc.  I'm thinking a small C as someone else here mentioned.
> Questions:  I've heard that the recovery pain is like that of sore muscles if you're an athlete...that is the analogy I heard someone use.  Is that about right?  Also, is taking care of three small ones during recovery realistic?



Hi Michele I was just curious to know if u ever got your implants?  If so, how was it? Thanks!


----------



## jmcadon

You know, when I was younger I often thought I would like to have bigger breasts.  Now that I am 51, I love that I had smaller ones.  They are not hanging to my waist!


----------



## Zophie

jmcadon said:


> You know, when I was younger I often thought I would like to have bigger breasts. Now that I am 51, I love that I had smaller ones. They are not hanging to my waist!


 

yeah, that is a benefit to smaller breasts.  I was an A/B before and the first thing I did when I got home was take off my bra.  Now after my implants I'm a DD/E and I have to SLEEP in a bra now!


----------



## moodysmom10

^ oh man! i would hate having to sleep in a bra! 

how are you liking your implants now Zophie? its been several months since you got them, right?


----------



## bonchicgenre

It's been almost 2 months since I had surgery so I thought I'd update! 
I did 350cc, crease incision and could not be happier!! They are still a little high but are just awesome and I love getting dressed every morning!
I went from barely and A to a full C. I am happy and I finally found a bra that is wireless that I ordered today. I never knew a 32C would be so hard to find!!


----------



## iMunz

^^I'm a 32C and I hate buying bras because I can never find my size!


----------



## bonchicgenre

I have found a few VS but they aren't made for fake boobies lol, I ordered them so we shall see!
But, when I went in there I think the girls were idiot.
I told the first girl I need a wireless bra that's not a sports bra. She showed me on and I said ok do you have that in a 32C? She told me they don't make 32C's but a 34B is the sister size. I told her what's it matter if it's the sister size if I need a 32 and not a 34? I don't think they train their employees well. It's unfortunate because if they carred 32's and if they were more educated on their product I would buy from the store and not have to go online!


----------



## Zophie

moodysmom10 said:


> ^ oh man! i would hate having to sleep in a bra!
> 
> how are you liking your implants now Zophie? its been several months since you got them, right?


 

I got them in December of 2008.  I'm loving them!  I don't regret it for a minute.

As far as finding bras in the right size, Victoria's Secret is about the worst place to be sized from what I hear.   Department stores like Dillards or specialty lingerie stores are much better and a good SA in the department can point out the brands that are better for implanted breasts and size you correctly.  You'll learn too what brands work best for you.


----------



## Beach Bum

Victorias Secret has the WORST bras for implants!LOL!..I have the wireless ones and they get all mishapen too easily


----------



## ambicion6

bonchicgenre, 
www.figleaves.com  is an excellent site for finding bigger size bras. I buy alot of mine from here (I'm a 34F / 36E depending on how much I weigh).  Personally, I have found that Freya, Aubade, Chantelle, Fantasie and Simone Perele brands work well with implants.  The Le Mystere no 9 is touted as a bra made specifically for implants, but it was very uncomfortable for me.

also, if you have a nordstrom rack near to you, you will find TONS of the above brands in your size and super cheap!!! ($26 vs $76 for a bra!).

Zophie - how come you sleep with a bra? I hate wearing bras so go braless all the time when im at home unless im going to be doing strenous house work or exercise.  hmm maybe I should wear a  bra!!! Its been like 2 yrs since my surgery and they are still high up, no sag at all. then again, im all implant (was an A before).


----------



## iMunz

I'll try VS since I don't have implants but they do the same to me Bonchicgenre! They tell me 36B is the sister size! Not true at all


----------



## MorningRain

Hi,

I just have breast implant in for a week now. It is saline under. I am so unconfortable and in so much pain. I feel like crap. I feel like running out of breath because my chest is so tight. I feel regret doing this . I want to remove the implant. Does anyone feel like this when you have the implant?


----------



## iMunz

^^I personally don't have implants, but I saw an interview with a plastic surgeon and he said that you will feel like something is sitting on your chest for a couple of days. This is major surgery so it will probably be painful. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## MorningRain

Thanks iMunz.  I just feel like crap today.  I feel like making a big mistake and all I am thinking of right now is to remove them.  I hope it's just a phase.  If I still feel pain after 3 weeks, I will definitely thinking of removing them.


----------



## floridasun8

MorningRain said:


> Thanks iMunz.  I just feel like crap today.  I feel like making a big mistake and all I am thinking of right now is to remove them.  I hope it's just a phase.  If I still feel pain after 3 weeks, I will definitely thinking of removing them.



I had breast augmentation about 4 years ago.  I also have saline unders.  I know for about 3-4 days I felt really bad and in pain, however after that, the only feeling I had was some short of breathness and especially wearing that strap didnt help any.  

You just went through a huge surgery where your muscles and insides were cut, moved, and pushed all around, so it all depends on the person and how much their body can take it, as well as how good their doctor was and how forceful he was during the surgery.   However, being that you just paid all that money, went through with the surgery after Im sure a lot of thought,having them removed would be the last thing on my mind.  Im sure you are just frustrated at this point.   

Take your meds if your dr gave you any, or ask him for more and try to be patient.  Hopefully it will be all worth it in a few months when you can enjoy your new boobs


----------



## Beach Bum

I was 100% fine after 2 days....If u r still in pain after another week,call your doctor and make sure u r ok.u go through alot of emotions when u first get them..trust me.I have had mine for over 2 yrs and i have no regrets..feel better!


----------



## petitechouchou

Hi MorningRain and I hope you are doing better today. I've taken care of friends and family who had breast implant surgeries and yes the pain is described to feel like as if a truck ran over your chest. Give it a few more days as the pain should subside and you should feel better as each day goes by. Good luck and I hope you make a speedy recovery!


----------



## bonchicgenre

MorningRain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just have breast implant in for a week now. It is saline under. I am so unconfortable and in so much pain. I feel like crap. I feel like running out of breath because my chest is so tight. I feel regret doing this . I want to remove the implant. Does anyone feel like this when you have the implant?



Hi morningrain!!
This feeling WILL go away. I went through the "regret" stage the first week as well. I just kept reminding myself how much I wanted them and how much I paid (lol).
This feeling will go away about the end of week two (that's how mine was).
If you want any advice or help just PM me  I'm only two months post op so I'm still learning as well!


----------



## bonchicgenre

iMunz said:


> I'll try VS since I don't have implants but they do the same to me Bonchicgenre! They tell me 36B is the sister size! Not true at all



I don't get the "sister" size thing - at all. What's up with that? I did purchase the 32C bras from them and uhm..hahaha ya right! In their sizing I'm probably a DD! But -- in the bra I got from Target a 32C fits perfectly.

Thanks ladies for all the bra suggestions! I'll def. make a trip to Nordstrom Rack one of these days! I'm kinda waiting for them to drop/fluff so I don't grow out of them. My boobies are still pretty high!


----------



## MorningRain

Thank you for all your support.  It is my 10th day and I am still sore.  I am kind of like Zophie on this thread.  I still feel sore when walking or moving my arm.  I can't do much yet.


----------



## bonchicgenre

did incision did you do? That has a lot to do with pain as well. I could move my arms right away, but remember this is major surgery and everyone heals differently!


----------



## MorningRain

I had periareolar incision.  Today is 13th day and it is still very uncomfortable to open/pulling doors.  How long do I have to wear this surgerical bra?  it is killing me.  
I just found out that I got pregnant.  I asked my doctor and he said he performed the urine test before the surgery and it came out negative.  Now I am pregnant, which makes me feel really bad because I had anesthesia during the surgery and antibiotic and all kinds of drugs during the surgery.  I am so worry about the baby.


----------



## iMunz

^^If he knew you were pregnant then why did he perform the surgery?! Am I missing something here?


----------



## MorningRain

The Dr. did the urine test right before the surgery and it came out negative (result show not pregnant), but one week later I did my pregnancy test and it came out positive (result show pregnant).


----------



## foxxie

I just wanna say congratz to anyone who succeeded in their surgeon, 
and for MorningRain, hope you're doing well and goodluck! =)


----------



## Rhose

MorningRain said:


> I had periareolar incision.  Today is 13th day and it is still very uncomfortable to open/pulling doors.  How long do I have to wear this surgerical bra?  it is killing me.
> I just found out that I got pregnant.  I asked my doctor and he said he performed the urine test before the surgery and it came out negative.  Now I am pregnant, which makes me feel really bad because I had anesthesia during the surgery and antibiotic and all kinds of drugs during the surgery.  I am so worry about the baby.



First, about your pregnancy. Talk to an Ob/gyn immediately, if you haven't already. That's not the type of thing to be resolved on a forum about purses.

Regarding the pain, I had it really bad too. I've never felt anything like it. It was a good three weeks before I felt remotely decent again. I couldn't even face my university graduation dinner at two weeks. Some people just have it easy, others don't. I was one of the unlucky ones and you obviously are too. I was young and am small and went under the muscle - my doc said my muscles were really, really tight and this is why it hurt so much. Poor lil things had been cut open and then had to heal up waaay stretched out. Apparently you fair worse if you haven't had kids yet either. It's not a minor surgery. It will get better. Have you tried heat packs? I was icing until a nurse put me onto heat packs and it made the world of difference. You just lean back in an arm chair or whatever and rest the pack on top of your breasts. Make sure it's not too hot though - you may be numb and not feel if it's burning you. It helps so much though - very soothing. 

Be prepared though, I was stiff and a bit sore for months in the morning when I first woke up. It's perfectly normal. Make sure you do your massages (if your doc instructed you to). That'll really help the implant settle into its new home. I can't emphasise enough how important adequate rest and good nutrition are to healing. Be kind to yourself. 

No one will operate on you for months yet anyway for a change of mind surgery. Probably longer since you're pregnant! So don't think of removal yet. Just concentrate on taking it easy, and getting the help you need re your pregnancy. Go to your follow up appointments with your surgeon, and communicate well with him/her so that if, heaven forbid, you develop complications they're aware of it ASAP. 

You will feel better soon, I promise. For what it's worth, I went through a lot of pain with mine, but I love them to death now. I wouldn't go back for the world. They felt strange at first but once they settled they just felt like a part of my body. Patience is key - with under the muscle you don't usually get anything near the final result until 4 - 6 months. 

Congratulations on your baby! And your twins.


----------



## SweetGrl

acegirl said:


> You & I are in the same mindset.. I only told a couple of my close friends.. Everyone else, we didn't say anything.  It's none of their concern.  If someone asked me, sure I'd tell them.  I'm not ashamed but I don't feel the need to make a "boob announcement".  Especially if they are so natural looking, noone even noticed I had it done!  My youngest was 13 months when I had it done.  As long as you won't have little ones jumping on your chest or having you pick them up & carry them (at least for a few days..) you'll be fine.  I would still encourage you to have help for at least a few days.


Hi im new to this blog and i think the same way as u cuz im thinking of getting mine done and i wouldnt want any one to know thou. I was wondering if u heard about the new silicon implant? i heard it feel and look better so tell me what u think. I also heard some pplz said that having breast augmentation done hurt a lot especially when the implant is place under ur muscle. Please tell me if u heard anything. thnk you.


----------



## MorningRain

For me, it hurts so much.  It has been 3 weeks and I still don't feel comfortable.  It is  just my experience.


----------



## vhdos

MorningRain said:


> For me, it hurts so much.  It has been 3 weeks and I still don't feel comfortable.  It is  just my experience.



I know that everyone's experience is different, but honestly, you shouldn't still be having that much pain after 3 weeks.  May I ask what size you were before and what size implants you had put in?  Recovery time is much more difficult for someone who makes a drastic change by choosing implants that are too large for their frame/size.  Recovery/pain is also determined by a number of other factors like incision site, over vs. under the muscle, the surgeon's skill level, the condition of the surgical instruments/equipment, etc.  That's why it is SO important to do your research when considering the procedure.
I'm sorry you are going through this MorningRain.  I hope things improve for you.


----------



## vhdos

SweetGrl said:


> Hi im new to this blog and i think the same way as u cuz im thinking of getting mine done and i wouldnt want any one to know thou. I was wondering if u heard about the new silicon implant? i heard it feel and look better so tell me what u think. I also heard some pplz said that having breast augmentation done hurt a lot especially when the implant is place under ur muscle. Please tell me if u heard anything. thnk you.



Well, I hate to say it, but you may think that no one will know, but people will figure it out.  They may not say anything to you, but trust me, they know.
As far as silicone is concerned, yes, it feels better than saline.  There is also a cohesive silicone gel implant (sometimes called the "gummy bear" implant) that does not leak if ruptured.  Silicone is more expensive than saline, but probably worth it if you are concerned about looking/feeling real.
And, yes, breast augmentation is major surgery and therefore extremely painful.  Under the muscle is more painful than over but this type of placement has many advantages.
I strongly encourage you to do tons of research and find a highly skilled and qualified plastic surgeon.  There are plenty of things in this world to bargain-shop for but plastic surgery is definitely not one of them!!!


----------



## pleasance

How much would something like a breast lift + a breast augmentation cost? 

I am only 24 but I've got this banana boob syndrome if that makes sense. I'd like a  little bit more volume in my breasts in general. What is the material that feels the most natural?

It's so hard to find a good surgeon when there are just SO MANY o them doing breast jobs out there!!!! Where do I even start please???


----------



## klj

MorningRain said:


> For me, it hurts so much.  It has been 3 weeks and I still don't feel comfortable.  It is  just my experience.



It takes a bit of time...but will get better each week..I think I finally started to feel normal after 2 to 3 months...sleeping was difficult in the beginning and there's all kind of twinges,etc..nerves trying to get back together..and everything trying to heal.


----------



## honeyrub

I did breasts implants with a general surgeon in Singapore for US$8k, last year and am very happy with the job because scars are hardly visible.


----------



## i_love_vinegar

vhdos said:


> .
> I strongly encourage you to do tons of research and find a highly skilled and qualified plastic surgeon.  There are plenty of things in this world to bargain-shop for but plastic surgery is definitely not one of them!!!


I couldn't have said it better. DO YOUR RESEARCH PEOPLE and PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't bargain shop! YOU ONLY GET ONE BODY!!!


----------



## Bradysmum

pleasance said:


> How much would something like a breast lift + a breast augmentation cost?
> 
> I am only 24 but I've got this banana boob syndrome if that makes sense. I'd like a little bit more volume in my breasts in general. What is the material that feels the most natural?
> 
> It's so hard to find a good surgeon when there are just SO MANY o them doing breast jobs out there!!!! Where do I even start please???


 

Between $5,000-10k.  usually a good job is $8k-10k though.


----------



## lindaalicious

hello, i would like to know How did everyone saved up for their BA here? and what method did they pay, loans etcs


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Hubby bought mine LOL!  I had 3 kids in 3 years and my figure was ruined, so I deserved my set 

One thing my Dr never told me was they would have to be replaced over time...I mean it makes sense and all but when your young you dont think of this. Your committing to doing this every 10 years. It starts to get expensive!!  

Just thought I would give my 2 cents


----------



## klj

I bought mine about 5 years ago..went from an A..(was a B when I was younger) to a 34C..and sometimes 34D.
_I, personally_..(don't shoot me!) think they are overrated...however, I do remember how hard it was to fit clothing when you don't have much too.
 I'm 5'3..and small boned..but have gained about 10 lbs since I've gotten them done. I wish they were a big B at this point. I have a hard time fitting in clothes that I like without feeling huge and annoyed.
I did it to myself so I'm not complaining about that so much...just that sometimes you never know how it will affect you. My doc said everyone usually comes back and says they should have gone bigger. I'm one of the few, I'm sure.. who would now say smaller for me..
Definitely spend alot of time when it comes to the size you will be getting. Try them all and try to be 100% sure..taking in all the considerations..


----------



## maris

^^ I am with you about being one of the few that wishes they had gone smaller.  They look fine in clothes but sometimes when I wear anything slightly low cut I feel very self-consious.  I am also about 5'3 and 100lbs.  I think that when I go in to have them replaced in a few years I will go down maybe by around 150 to 200 cc's making me a big B or very small C (right now I am a big C sometimes D).  I have saline and I am still unsure about switching to silicone or staying with what I have.  Sometimes I think about removing them all together but I think I would like to stillhave a little something.


----------



## klj

^ Me too...I'm with you on all counts and may do the same myself(switch out for smaller eventually).
All I can think is that maybe because I didn't have much and never had to think twice about anything showing much before is why I'm self conscious now.
These feel huge to me sometimes..esp. with anything lower cut..even swimwear..is that crazy or what..lol


----------



## Swanky

pleasance said:


> How much would something like a breast lift + a breast augmentation cost?
> 
> I am only 24 but I've got this banana boob syndrome if that makes sense. I'd like a  little bit more volume in my breasts in general. What is the material that feels the most natural?
> 
> It's so hard to find a good surgeon when there are just SO MANY o them doing breast jobs out there!!!! Where do I even start please???



Depends on where you live 
I have silicone and I can't find them, they feel that real.  No joke.  Although I had a lot of breast tissue anyhow.  Silicone looks and feels most natural, even if you go over the muscle like I did.
The "projection" is something you'll want to discuss w/ your PS, that's what gives upper pole volume/projection.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

Does anyone know how long after breastfeeding must one wait to get implants?


----------



## kristenmi123

I've had mine now for a few years and love them.

but if I ever have them done again I'm going to go down a size.  Right now I'm  a 34dd and ideal for me would be a c cup........I know most people have them done and want to go bigger.

I think it really struck me when we were shopping in Paris recently and looking at bras and I asked where my size was located and the SA pointed to this box on the floor that had two bras ~ one in black and one in white ~ absolutely no selection.   All the smaller sizes had rows of choices w/ amazing style and my size was limited.


----------



## bonchicgenre

^Europeans tend to be smaller though so that could be a big reason why they didn't ahve a lot of selection.

I got the new VS bra for my year anniversary, wondering how it will feel. Anyone purchase this yet? I only wear bras at work and so far the Naked by VS is my favorite.


----------



## klj

^I have the Naked too and really like it.


----------



## vhdos

kristenmi123 said:


> I've had mine now for a few years and love them.
> 
> but if I ever have them done again I'm going to go down a size.  Right now I'm  a 34dd and ideal for me would be a c cup........*I know most people have them done and want to go bigger.*
> 
> I think it really struck me when we were shopping in Paris recently and looking at bras and I asked where my size was located and the SA pointed to this box on the floor that had two bras ~ one in black and one in white ~ absolutely no selection.   All the smaller sizes had rows of choices w/ amazing style and my size was limited.



I think that that is a common misconception (that most women wish that they had gone bigger).  I certainly wouldn't say that _most_ women wish that they had gone bigger.  I mean, sure, there are women that feel that way, but I wouldn't say that _most _women feel that way.  I know lots and lots of women with breast augmentation and for the most part, they got "normal"-sized implants and are happy with their choices.


----------



## ChristyR143

^ When I was talking with my surgeon about what size I was going to get, he told me that the vast majority of his patients end up wishing they had gone bigger.


----------



## vhdos

^yes, working in the medical industry, I've heard lots of doctors say that too.  However, my own personal observations have been that most of the women I know, have been very pleased with their size and have not wished for bigger implants after the fact - and a large majority of them went with moderate-sized implants to begin with.  I know a female plastic surgeon that always tries to "upsell" large implants to her patients.  She claims that everyone wants to go bigger, so she tries to talk them into a larger size.  I don't agree with that type of thing.  Doctors should be treating each patient like an individual and not what they think women in general want or like.


----------



## klj

vhdos said:


> I think that that is a common misconception (that most women wish that they had gone bigger).  I certainly wouldn't say that _most_ women wish that they had gone bigger.  I mean, sure, there are women that feel that way, but I wouldn't say that _most _women feel that way.  I know lots and lots of women with breast augmentation and for the most part, they got "normal"-sized implants and are happy with their choices.



I was quoting my provider when I said it a few pages back...I'm not sure when he said "most" what exact number that might be..
The docs at the hospital I work at make it a point to not push the bigger issue if its not appropriate for the pt..I think its inappropriate to try to sell bigger as well.


----------



## rosasharn78

I've also heard and read quite frequently that most women wish they've gone bigger but almost everyone I know who has had a BA is content with the size they have (most chose to go with moderate sized implants).

I do have a quick question for those of you who are avid runners or workout fanatics.  Do you find that the BA hindered your activity at all?  How long was it post-surgery before you were able to workout/run again?  I've been deliberating over whether or not to get a BA for the past few years and the one big sticking point for me is whether or not they'll impede on my ability to workout.  I'm especially concerned about how they affect those who run as I've just started running last year and I don't know any runners with BA's who I can ask.  Thoughts/experiences anyone???


----------



## vhdos

^I have a good friend with a BA and she just completed her first Iron Man competition.  She runs numerous marathons each year too.  As far as I know, she has no issues with her implants and working out/running.  Also, there is a woman at my gym who is a hard-core runner (marathons, triathalons, etc.) and I noticed that she got implants within the past year (it was quite obvious on her thin, muscular frame).  I still see her training/running all the time, so I doubt she has had any issues.
Generally, implants don't interfere with working out unless you get excessively large implants.  Some parts of a work out might need some slight alterations after a BA (like lying flat on your stomache in a yoga position, etc.).  
A plastic surgeon would tell you exactly when you could resume exercise after a BA, but generally, it's about 6 weeks after the procedure.


----------



## klj

^ I agree. No issues with doing any exercise/workouts after you have completely healed.
I actually didn't feel completely "normal" for about 3 months. I've had them for 5 years now and all I really do now is make sure I have a good support bra when running etc.


----------



## Raven05

I have not had a problem, I work out with a trainer 4 times a week, this includes runs, sprints, weight training etc, it has taken me awhile to get used to them, but, I think it is just the weight of them, I didn't go big though, I am about a C/D Cup, I am 5ft 7inch.  
I had 6 weeks off exercise when I had them done, that is what my surgeon recommended, after about 3 weeks, I could go for little walks, after the 6 weeks was up, I was back to doing everything, except for chest work, I had to wait about 4 -5 months to start back on that.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

Elizabethd1012 said:


> Does anyone know how long after breastfeeding must one wait to get implants?


 
Anyone??


----------



## rosasharn78

Sorry *Elizabethd1012*.  I haven't seen any research about that.


----------



## vhdos

Elizabethd1012 said:


> Anyone??



Most doctors recommend waiting between 3-6 months after breast feeding (and some suggest 9 months).  This is because milk ducts are not completely sterile and can lead to higher rates of capsular contracture & infection if the procedure is done too soon after nursing.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

^ Oh wow! I didn't realize it was that long of a wait!  I was thinking it was a month or two!!


----------



## vhdos

No, the reason being because it takes a while for all of the milk supply to dry up.  Many doctors will perform the procedure if there is a tiny bit of milk left, but that's up to each individual plastic surgeon.  It's about not wanting to increase the risk infection, which is _always_ a possible complication even without the breast feeding issue.


----------



## linchick22

Has anyone done the stem cell BA?

http://smartliposurgery.com/StemCellBreastAugmentation.html

Sounds great, you get up to 2 sizes, which exactly what I need and you get lipo from your trouble zone, which I have a little belly still from gaining 70 lbs with my third baby. 
Also it is "minimally invasive", as they say and you don't need to have any implants in your body, which eliminates complication/replacement.
This procedure is new and I cannot really find that much info on it so any information will be appreciated. 
I am excited there is this option but at the same time don't really know what the cons could be


----------



## vhdos

^yeah, "sounds" great, but it's still experimental and there is no long-term data.  It's only offered in very limited trials.  Many plastic surgeons don't care for using fat/stem cells for a BA because it is too unpredictable.


----------



## vivi_bee

hi guys...

Is it true there is no such thing as a perminent implant? Meaning in 20 yrs or sooner you'll most likely have to keep intouch with your doctor and go on check-ups?
 No strings attached?  You can't just grow old and die with them, without doing to see a doctor??? I wanna get a boob job but i seriously dont wanna have to
keep visiting a doctor UNLESS i feel something is wrong...

Is this true??????????????


----------



## vivi_bee

vhdos said:


> ^yeah, "sounds" great, but it's still experimental and there is no long-term data. It's only offered in very limited trials. Many plastic surgeons don't care for using fat/stem cells for a BA because it is too unpredictable.


 
Actually i know Japan and Thailand (i believe Korea and Hong Kong does it too) basically asia. have been using stem cell for quite some time now. They only garantee one size up tho. And it only last for 2 yrs. My friend had it done, super natural looking. However they reject many young girls considering a lot of asian girls are too skinny. You need to have measurements and other stuff first for the doctor to decide if it's right for you.


----------



## vhdos

vivi_bee said:


> Actually i know Japan and Thailand (i believe Korea and Hong Kong does it too) basically asia. have been using stem cell for quite some time now. They only garantee one size up tho. And it only last for 2 yrs. My friend had it done, super natural looking. However they reject many young girls considering a lot of asian girls are too skinny. You need to have measurements and other stuff first for the doctor to decide if it's right for you.



Yes, I am aware that it is already being performed in some places.  Like I said, it is still rather experimental and there are no long-term results.


----------



## vhdos

vivi_bee said:


> hi guys...
> 
> Is it true there is no such thing as a perminent implant? Meaning in 20 yrs or sooner you'll most likely have to keep intouch with your doctor and go on check-ups?
> No strings attached?  You can't just grow old and die with them, without doing to see a doctor??? I wanna get a boob job but i seriously dont wanna have to
> keep visiting a doctor UNLESS i feel something is wrong...
> 
> Is this true??????????????



I'm not sure what you mean by a permanent implant?  Have you done any research on breast implants?  It sounds like you have a lot of questions that could be easily answered if you took the time to do some basic research.
To answer your questions, breast implants are not life-long devices so many plastic surgeons tell their patients that they will probably have to replace them at least once in their lifetime.  With that said, there are about 5 reasons to replace:
-rupture
-capsular contracture
-rippling
-if a patient prefers a change in size
-if a patient wants to switch between saline & silicone
It used to be that replacement was suggested about every 10 years for older generation implants, but that's not the case with the newer generation implants.  Many doctors have patients that go 20 years or more with no problems at all.
I guess the bottom line is that if you truly want implants, you need to be prepared for the fact that you are not getting life-time devices.  You need to be mentally, physically, and financially prepared to visit your doctor and replace them if necessary.


----------



## vivi_bee

vhdos said:


> Yes, I am aware that it is already being performed in some places. Like I said, it is still rather experimental and there are no long-term results.


 You said long term data. So i assume you meant, not much information, and that "it's unpredictable," and not much is known about it all. The long-term data u said i assume your meant that cuz u were talking about "experimental."  If u said long term result that would have been correct.. hence me stating lasts for 2 yrs.


----------



## vivi_bee

vhdos said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by a permanent implant? Have you done any research on breast implants? It sounds like you have a lot of questions that could be easily answered if you took the time to do some basic research.
> To answer your questions, breast implants are not life-long devices so many plastic surgeons tell their patients that they will probably have to replace them at least once in their lifetime. With that said, there are about 5 reasons to replace:
> -rupture
> -capsular contracture
> -rippling
> -if a patient prefers a change in size
> -if a patient wants to switch between saline & silicone
> It used to be that replacement was suggested about every 10 years for older generation implants, but that's not the case with the newer generation implants. Many doctors have patients that go 20 years or more with no problems at all.
> I guess the bottom line is that if you truly want implants, you need to be prepared for the fact that you are not getting life-time devices. You need to be mentally, physically, and financially prepared to visit your doctor and replace them if necessary.


 
Yup, i already knew those ones... (silicone/saline) i just thought someone could tell me something new, like i new product.. Because i heard in Taiwan they offer another implant now.. but i can't read chinese. And wondering if it's a new modern type of safe implant. But after reading about how ppl talking about stem cell here and how its unpredictable and how americans are only experimenting on it... like its new.. im feeling im jumping back in time... I guess i need to go on a Japan site.. i think thats my best bet. 

Thanks anyways guys~ 
Bye bye.


----------



## vhdos

^jumping back in time????  What's with the condescension in your post?  
From what I understand, the Natural Breast Augmentation with Fat-transfer procedure was first introduced in the 1980's and subsequently banned here in the US.  The reason for the ban was that there was a concern that the fat transfer could become lumpy/cystic in the breasts, which could increase the potential for calcifications to be misread on a mammogram (and lead to unnecessary biopsies).  In addition, the early procedures often resulted in less fat survival (once it was transferred) due to aggressive harvesting methods.  
More recently, we have seen some good data come out of Japan and Europe with this procedure.  Apparently, these countries saw enough promise in the procedure to continue with the research while the US did not.  Many plastic surgeons have adopted gentle harvesting methods that have led to more successful results.  
Medical technology is always working towards creating "better" and safer implants.  For example, an implant called the "Ideal Implant" has been introduced.  It is actually a saline implant, but it was designed to give the natural results of silicone.  It consists of a series of implant shells of increasing size that are nested together.
As far as you going to a Japanese site, perhaps you should, if you feel that you would be more well-informed there.  I encourage you to do as much research as you can when trying to make a decision about breast implants.


----------



## chanelsuperhero

vivi_bee said:


> hi guys...
> 
> Is it true there is no such thing as a perminent implant? Meaning in 20 yrs or sooner you'll most likely have to keep intouch with your doctor and go on check-ups?
> No strings attached?  You can't just grow old and die with them, without doing to see a doctor??? I wanna get a boob job but i seriously dont wanna have to
> keep visiting a doctor UNLESS i feel something is wrong...
> 
> Is this true??????????????



Hi Vivi_bee

I have breast implants and with Cohesive Gel implants you don't need to get new implants unless something goes wrong. Now with that being said, these implants cannot leak, and if you're going to get a complication it will usually be within the first few months of having your breast aug. or within the first 5 years.

Complications would be an infection while you're healing, in a lot of cases the whole implant needs to be removed and can't be put back in for 6 months, and the most common complication is scar tissue hardening around the implant causing hard tissue to form either causing pain or disfigurment to the implant- which doesn't necessarily mean you have to get another boob job it simply means they need to go back in there and remove the hardened tissue. this all sounds quite vulgar and intimidating I'm sure.

If you are serious about wanting a boob job I would google breast implants and look for a forum where that is all they talk about, I think it is against the rules for me to post the link to you here though.

When you get your boob job you need to see the doctor for the first 6 months and after that maybe at the 2 year mark and only after that if you are having trouble. I haven't seen my DR since 2008.

Saline breast implants are the ones that rupture/leak, need to be replaced so if you're looking for better luck with a longer run I'd go with cohesive gel aka gummy bear breast implants. feel free to PM me if you'd like more advice


----------



## trisha48228

Has anyone had one done in the past year?

What did you have done, saline, silicone, lift?

What was the process/ recovery like?

What was total cost?


Feel free to comment if you have had this done years ago and want to share.  

thanks


----------



## SoCalJJ

Did this procedure 3 years ago!  LOVE LOVE LOVE the results.
Silicone
Recovery - hurt at first - but after a few days -not bad.  I was so excited that I really didn't mind the recovery.  The worst is the first night!!!

I think the cost was $7,000 - but I had it done in Newport Beach, CA (Orange County) because I wanted a good PS.  

xxxxxxx


----------



## trisha48228

SoCalJJ said:


> Did this procedure 3 years ago!  LOVE LOVE LOVE the results.
> Silicone
> Recovery - hurt at first - but after a few days -not bad.  I was so excited that I really didn't mind the recovery.  The worst is the first night!!!
> 
> I think the cost was $7,000 - but I had it done in Newport Beach, CA (Orange County) because I wanted a good PS.
> 
> xxxx



Thanks Socall.  WOW 7k is a lot for boobs.


----------



## SoCalJJ

_xxx against our rules
_
Yeah and that was with a $1,000 discount!  Maybe with the economy the prices are lower and where you live it may not be that much.  In the SoCal there's lots of silicone so they can probably charge a higher price in these parts!  LOL!


----------



## trisha48228

Thanks so cal!


----------



## Irishgal

SoCalJJ said:


> x
> 
> Yeah and that was with a $1,000 discount!  Maybe with the economy the prices are lower and where you live it may not be that much.  In the SoCal there's lots of silicone so they can probably charge a higher price in these parts!  LOL!




I think the price you paid is reasonable. I too live in Orange County and honestly, you get what you pay for. One of my friends went to one of those places that offer "implants for 4999" and had issues, so she had to have them re-done by a doc in Orange, paying an additional 7K.


----------



## trisha48228

I'm in Michigan.  The average cost here is 5k. I would only go to someone very reputable.  Everything is very high in socal  lol


----------



## SoCalJJ

Irishgal said:


> I think the price you paid is reasonable. I too live in Orange County and honestly, you get what you pay for. One of my friends went to one of those places that offer "implants for 4999" and had issues, so she had to have them re-done by a doc in Orange, paying an additional 7K.


 
Yeah - I agree with you!  Some things you don't skimp on... Plastic Surgery would fall into that category for me!


----------



## bisousx

trisha48228 said:


> Thanks Socall.  WOW 7k is a lot for boobs.  WOW  Is Just Breast forum on here?  Can you post the link



7k is expensive, but around Socal (where I live, too) you don't want to go to a doctor that charges less than $6k. 

I know a girl who went from A cups to DD cups, and consulted with every famous doctor in town - they all said no, they won't put in such large implants. She ended up going to this one doctor in Huntington Beach, who charged about 5k for her 600 cc's. Honestly, they look so fake that they gross me out everytime I see them. She also ended up with a very bad nipple scar on one breast.

Ladies, please do not skimp on plastic surgery! It's better to wait and save up, than to go to an average/mediocre doctor.


----------



## trisha48228

bisousx said:


> 7k is expensive, but around Socal (where I live, too) you don't want to go to a doctor that charges less than $6k.
> 
> I know a girl who went from A cups to DD cups, and consulted with every famous doctor in town - they all said no, they won't put in such large implants. She ended up going to this one doctor in Huntington Beach, who charged about 5k for her 600 cc's. Honestly, they look so fake that they gross me out everytime I see them. She also ended up with a very bad nipple scar on one breast.
> 
> Ladies, please do not skimp on plastic surgery! It's better to wait and save up, than to go to an average/mediocre doctor.



You are right.  People told me I overspent (around 14k) for my tt and lipo.  This was my first time.  I didn't want to cut corners.  I went to someone that is well known in the area and she works out of a hospital only.  And it's one of the best hospitals in the state.  She charges $6500 for implants.  I don't want to pay that much for that.  But I do want to be safe.


----------



## bisousx

trisha48228 said:


> You are right.  People told me I overspent (around 14k) for my tt and lipo.  This was my first time.  I didn't want to cut corners.  I went to someone that is well known in the area and she works out of a hospital only.  And it's one of the best hospitals in the state.  She charges $6500 for implants.  I don't want to pay that much for that.  But I do want to be safe.



You did the right thing.. being safe, especially when anesthesia is involved, is priceless!


----------



## coconutsboston

Mine were $8K (maybe more, I can't remember)! I paid more to have a trustworthy PS, and I couldn't be happier.  I've had mine for 7 years now w no complications whatsoever.


----------



## trisha48228

Oh my.  Let me get my 6k ready then.................


----------



## coconutsboston

^^I tend to have crazy complications with surgery, so that's why I paid that much - to be worry free.  The "worst" thing that happened was I had an allergic reaction to the steri-strips they put over my stitches and my PS had to take them off the next day.


----------



## vhdos

bisousx said:


> 7k is expensive, but around Socal (where I live, too) you don't want to go to a doctor that charges less than $6k.
> 
> I know a girl who went from A cups to DD cups, and consulted with every famous doctor in town - they all said no, they won't put in such large implants. She ended up going to this one doctor in Huntington Beach, who charged about 5k for her 600 cc's. Honestly, they look so fake that they gross me out everytime I see them. She also ended up with a very bad nipple scar on one breast.
> 
> Ladies, please do not skimp on plastic surgery! It's better to wait and save up, than to go to an average/mediocre doctor.



While I completely agree that you shouldn't bargain-shop for plastic surgery, it sounds to me like this was more about bad decision-making on the part of the patient.  Going from an A to a DD rarely has a positive outcome for obvious reasons.  It should have been a red flag for her when doctor's were turning her away.  Getting a good breast augmentation is all about doing your research and finding a well-qualified plastic surgeon.


----------



## bisousx

vhdos said:


> While I completely agree that you shouldn't bargain-shop for plastic surgery, it sounds to me like this was more about bad decision-making on the part of the patient.  Going from an A to a DD rarely has a positive outcome for obvious reasons.  It should have been a red flag for her when doctor's were turning her away.  Getting a good breast augmentation is all about doing your research and finding a well-qualified plastic surgeon.



Absolutely a bad decision on the patient's part. I guess the point of that little story was that I haven't know any reputable doctors in OC/LA who would perform such a drastic change, and good doctors don't come cheap over here.


----------



## trisha48228

Thanks ladies for all your input.  I had another consultation with a doctor yesterday and i'm looking at 7k with her.  I know 2 people personally that have been to her and with great results.  
I'm going to keep shopping and make a decision within the next month or 2.   One thing that is very important to me is that they are board certified, works out of a hospital and i prefer recommendations.  I have a really good feeling about this one.  She and her staff were great.


----------



## bisousx

Good luck! Please keep us updated


----------



## trisha48228

I sure will!


----------



## vhdos

trisha48228 said:


> Thanks ladies for all your input.  I had another consultation with a doctor yesterday and i'm looking at 7k with her.  I know 2 people personally that have been to her and with great results.
> I'm going to keep shopping and make a decision within the next month or 2.   One thing that is very important to me is that they are board certified, works out of a hospital and i prefer recommendations.  I have a really good feeling about this one.  She and her staff were great.



Sounds like you're making good choices!
Another thing that you can do is show your plastic surgeon pictures of what you _don't_ want.  A lot of women go in to a plastic surgeon with a photo and say, "I want my boobs to look like this."  It is actually very helpful to take in photos of the kinds of things that you are _not_ looking for (for example, boobs that are too high or too round-looking, boobs that are too far apart, etc.).  The plastic surgeon can then adjust the pocket placement for the implants based on the information that you've provided (pocket placement is critical to getting a good result).  There is a web site called implantinfo that has lots of great information and images.  You can even search images by your current size, implant size, implant type, etc. 
Best of luck!


----------



## trisha48228

vhdos said:


> Sounds like you're making good choices!
> Another thing that you can do is show your plastic surgeon pictures of what you _don't_ want.  A lot of women go in to a plastic surgeon with a photo and say, "I want my boobs to look like this."  It is actually very helpful to take in photos of the kinds of things that you are _not_ looking for (for example, boobs that are too high or too round-looking, boobs that are too far apart, etc.).  The plastic surgeon can then adjust the pocket placement for the implants based on the information that you've provided (pocket placement is critical to getting a good result).  There is a web site called implantinfo that has lots of great information and images.  You can even search images by your current size, implant size, implant type, etc.
> Best of luck!



Thanks for the tip.  I have decided to just have a lift opposed to implants.  Dr. showed me what I would look like with a life and i'm pleased with that.    I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## schadenfreude

^ Interesting! I had a lift/reduction in my early 20s. Loved the results until the last few years.... lost a little weight, and my 30s happened - fat redistribution - boobs got smaller, stomach/hips got bigger. (No kids.) So now I'm looking into getting small implants, just to restore some volume. Not a bad 35th birthday present...?


----------



## Zophie

vhdos said:


> While I completely agree that you shouldn't bargain-shop for plastic surgery, it sounds to me like this was more about bad decision-making on the part of the patient. Going from an A to a DD rarely has a positive outcome for obvious reasons. It should have been a red flag for her when doctor's were turning her away. Getting a good breast augmentation is all about doing your research and finding a well-qualified plastic surgeon.


 

I went from a small B to a DD (E in some bras).  I just told my doctor go as big as she can go without me looking hideous.  She had NO bad before-and-after pics so that's one of the reasons I went to her.  Most of them I consulted with had a few icky ones in their portfolio.  I'm very happy with my results.  I got 425 cc high profiles.  I paid $12,000 but I also got some lipo too at the same time.


----------



## dontalley

does anyone have experience with the cell based breast augmentation being used?
my aunt told me her friend got it done in paris and she absolutely loves it!


----------



## vhdos

Stem cell breast augmentation is still in the experimental stages.  It involves removing stem cells (with liposuction) and transferring them to the breasts.  There is no long-term data on this procedure yet.


----------



## trisha48228

vhdos said:


> Stem cell breast augmentation is still in the experimental stages.  It involves removing stem cells (with liposuction) and transferring them to the breasts.  There is no long-term data on this procedure yet.



This is scary to me. But I'm sure it's the unknown that I fear.


----------



## klj

I'm seriously considering a redo..its been 6 yr's since I had a BA..went from an A to a C..I think it was 275CC's?..I have a small chest wall width and a small frame. Probably for the past 4-5 years I've wanted them to be smaller. They just seem to big for my frame in that I have issues with fit of shirts/dresses only due to that...and I have way more cleavage than I want. I wanted them to be more filled in (after child,etc)but not big..and to me they seem big. I'm almost annoyed and embarrassed in my swim suit! I have a consultation this afternoon and we'll see how it goes. I plan to go down to a decent B..and that's probably what I should have done to begin with...live and learn for me.


----------



## trisha48228

I have a girlfriend that wants to go down.  NOt sure what size she is but she was happy with them 5 or 6 years ago when she first put them in, but over the last year she's feeling like they are to big.  She wants the redone smaller.


----------



## mcangelcm

I have my 2nd consult/pre operation appointment tomorrow.  My date is July 27th.  I am so excited an nervous at the same time.  After two children and nursing one of them for 2.5 years I need something.  I just turned 30 in May.  We don't plan on having more children.  Two is a plenty for me!


----------



## fabuloso

dontalley said:


> does anyone have experience with the cell based breast augmentation being used?
> my aunt told me her friend got it done in paris and she absolutely loves it!





i thought it was only available in london and japan... i read an article that a professor in UCLA was experimenting with this but other than that it is not available.  i'm not afraid of using a new type of procedure despite the lack of long term information but i would want to make sure it's being offered as a legitimate procedure.  do you have any more information on the procedure done in paris? thanks!


----------



## vhdos

fabuloso said:


> i thought it was only available in london and japan... i read an article that a professor in UCLA was experimenting with this but other than that it is not available.  i'm not afraid of using a new type of procedure despite the lack of long term information but i would want to make sure it's being offered as a legitimate procedure.  do you have any more information on the procedure done in paris? thanks!



No, since the ban has been lifted, there are many doctors in the US that perform this procedure.  It is quite expensive (an average cost of about $18,000-22,000) and patients will only see about a 1-2 cup-size increase.
You can do a search for Dr. Malan since he was the first doctor to offer the procedure in the US, but there are lots of doctors across the country that offer it.


----------



## coconutsboston

vhdos said:


> Sounds like you're making good choices!
> Another thing that you can do is show your plastic surgeon pictures of what you _don't_ want. A lot of women go in to a plastic surgeon with a photo and say, "I want my boobs to look like this." It is actually very helpful to take in photos of the kinds of things that you are _not_ looking for (for example, boobs that are too high or too round-looking, boobs that are too far apart, etc.). The plastic surgeon can then adjust the pocket placement for the implants based on the information that you've provided (pocket placement is critical to getting a good result). There is a web site called implantinfo that has lots of great information and images. You can even search images by your current size, implant size, implant type, etc.
> Best of luck!


 
I was required to bring in 10 photos of what I DID want and 10 photos of what I DIDN'T want.    



klj said:


> I'm seriously considering a redo..its been 6 yr's since I had a BA..went from an A to a C..I think it was 275CC's?..I have a small chest wall width and a small frame. Probably for the past 4-5 years I've wanted them to be smaller. They just seem to big for my frame in that I have issues with fit of shirts/dresses only due to that...and I have way more cleavage than I want. I wanted them to be more filled in (after child,etc)but not big..and to me they seem big. I'm almost annoyed and embarrassed in my swim suit! I have a consultation this afternoon and we'll see how it goes. I plan to go down to a decent B..and that's probably what I should have done to begin with...live and learn for me.


 
I thought I was the only one who kind of wished I'd gone smaller. I went from a big B to a full C.    Don't get me wrong, I LOVE them when there's nothing on them, but in clothes and swimsuits, they seem huge to me.  All of my friends say I'm delusional and that they're the right size.  I think my problem is with the moderate profile.  I wish I had the choice to go low profile.


----------



## klj

coconutsboston said:


> I was required to bring in 10 photos of what I DID want and 10 photos of what I DIDN'T want.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was the only one who kind of wished I'd gone smaller. I went from a big B to a full C.    Don't get me wrong, I LOVE them when there's nothing on them, but in clothes and swimsuits, they seem huge to me.  All of my friends say I'm delusional and that they're the right size.  I think my problem is with the moderate profile.  I wish I had the choice to go low profile.



I minimize mine whenever I can.
 I wear bralette's sometimes so the bra doesn't add to them..and I have serious cleavage 24/7...I think due to my chest wall size..not much space in between anymore.  I'm actually a D cup now. When I got them I was underweight some..and then gained about 10lbs or so..so that added to them.
I have my pre~op tomorrow. I hear you on the moderate profile's..I need less projection. I think a good size B will be great. I will fill in what I originally had with a tiny bit more and my clothes should fit easier too I think!..Here's hoping!


----------



## trisha48228

I'm happy I decided to just go with the lift.  I pray that the lift gives me the look I want.


----------



## klj

I just got back from my pre op and I think we are going with low profile instead of moderates..and they will be 200-220 down from the 280's I have now.
Which I know 280's in the world of implants are not that big..but for some reason they are on me.


----------



## vhdos

^It's all relative.  I think that a lot of people have the impression that implants automatically means large.  I know lots of women who have conservative-size implants.  Not everyone who gets breast augmentation wants giant boobs.  
Anyways, the low profile sounds like a good choice for you.  I hope the size suits you better


----------



## klj

vhdos said:


> ^It's all relative.  I think that a lot of people have the impression that implants automatically means large.  I know lots of women who have conservative-size implants. * Not everyone who gets breast augmentation wants giant boobs.  *
> Anyways, the low profile sounds like a good choice for you.  I hope the size suits you better



Thanks!
I'm one of them too..no giant boobs for me..lol


----------



## Hally

klj said:


> Thanks!
> I'm one of them too..no giant boobs for me..lol



280s are big on me as well.  I'm not huge but bigger than I thought I would be be and this was after kids and barely being an A cup...

I'm also 5' 9"...not exactly tiny


----------



## trisha48228

I agree with VHDOS.  It's a bad misconception.  We have to get what makes us happy.  When I went in for my consultation I thought I wanted and needed inplants.  I found out that because I was ok with my cup size that all I needed was to lift these babies up!  They have gotten tired and fell out of line.  So I just need a little work to to make these babies happy and perky again.  And I'm not a small person.  I just don't want to bring a lot of attention to my breast.  I'm 5'6 and about 178lbs and a size 12.  A nice full C cup is enough for me.  And the fact that the doctor say they will look like D cups because of the lift placement, makes me smile  

After this i'm going to try to not do any more cosmetic surgery until i'm around 50 or so and i need to do something with the eyes.


----------



## klj

I agree as well~
It just reinforces the fact that every _body_ is so different and what may be big on some is not on others etc. I have been told.."280 isn't really a big implant on most people"..and I just say well yes, I know..but it is on me...it didn't work out like I had hoped the first time but hopefully this will correct. I was an A cup before so nothing really to lift here....but glad that will solve it for you
This is all I have had done (I'm 46..had them at 40)..but if I _ever_ have neck issues in the future that will be what I do.


----------



## Hally

I am so relieved that I didn't listen to the people who told me I would want to be bigger and the surgery wasn't worth it for such a "small" implant.

I had them done at age 47 so I knew what I wanted.


----------



## klj

Hally said:


> I am so relieved that I didn't listen to the people who told me I would want to be bigger and the surgery wasn't worth it for such a "small" implant.
> 
> I had them done at age 47 so I knew what I wanted.



I know..I think its funny that almost everyone says..."you'll wish you went bigger"...umm no...I never thought that once.


----------



## Hally

I am a small D.  I am not uncomfortable with the size I am but would have been happy with a size down.  Fake breasts measure differently, of course, so I'm not as big as that sounds.  I definitely look more like a C.


----------



## trisha48228

klj said:


> I agree as well~
> It just reinforces the fact that every _body_ is so different and what may be big on some is not on others etc. I have been told.."280 isn't really a big implant on most people"..and I just say well yes, I know..but it is on me...it didn't work out like I had hoped the first time but hopefully this will correct. I was an A cup before so nothing really to lift here....but glad that will solve it for you
> This is all I have had done (I'm 46..had them at 40)..but if I _ever_ have neck issues in the future that will be what I do.



I'm almost 40.   Last year I did a tummy tuck and lipo.  I thought my breast were fine then.  That's why I didn't have them done then.  But after the tt my breast didn't have anything to rest on  Therefore, gravity took over.    I didn't think it was that big of a deal until I went out of town recently.  I was looking great in my 2 piece and my sundresses until I looked at the boobs.  It was not a good look at all.  On top of my girlfriends saying "you need those tape push up things, arent' you going to put on a strapless with that, your bikini didn't come with push up pads".  :shame:  I made 3 appointments for consultations while I was on my vacation.


----------



## coconutsboston

klj said:


> I know..I think its funny that almost everyone says..."you'll wish you went bigger"...umm no...I never thought that once.


 
ME EITHER!!!  Like I said, with  no clothes, they look amazing, and for the 99.9% I love them.  But sometimes I see pictures and wish I'd had a little more input.  Sometimes they just look, for lack of better words, huge and porn-starish!  I paid for them to look "real".


----------



## Hally

I told my PS I wanted them to look as real as possible and I wanted them to sag a little


----------



## bnjj

I had a consultation last week and we decided to go with a lift, not a lift with implants. I have always had large breasts and don't want them any larger, just back up where they are supposed to be. I could have gotten in mid-July for surgery but am going to wait until the early fall. I have some weight I want to lose before having the lift.


----------



## vhdos

klj said:


> I know..I think its funny that almost everyone says..."you'll wish you went bigger"...umm no...I never thought that once.



Yes, working in the medical industry, I have found that a good portion of plastic surgeons use that line (the you'll-wish-you-went-bigger line).  I'm not sure why they do it - if it's based on actual experience, personal preference, etc.  I just don't see a majority of women saying that they wish that they had gone bigger.  I suppose that it probably varies by things like age, location, etc. (for example, a 21 year-old from California might be more inclined to get larger implants than a 40 year-old from Wisconsin).  I have always advised women to find a plastic surgeon that they feel comfortable with.  If a doctor is pushing an implant size that you are uncomfortable with (large or small), then move on to the next plastic surgeon.


----------



## trisha48228

Hally said:


> I told my PS I wanted them to look as real as possible and I wanted them to sag a little



That's funny, but smart!


----------



## lv_forever

I've always been pretty happy with my A/small B cups, because I am small-framed.  However, when I got pregnant, it seemed like my boobs got smaller.  Then after I stopped nursing, my boobs definitely got smaller and I am less than thrilled.  I am considering augmentation but my DH is absolutely against it and says he doesn't feel attracted to fake boobs.  But I am getting more and more dissatisfied with the look now so his opinion is of second concern.  I have a concern of my own, however, mainly, whether they look natural or not.  I've seen a lot of photos and most look very natural when standing up.  How natural do they look in everyday action?  Like when you lie down, do they follow the natural curves or do they look obviously fake?


----------



## Swanky

All depends on what you get.  I had a lot to start w/ but mine needed a lift from nursing 3 kids.  SO I had a lift and added implants to regain my original size.  I have silicone over the muscle and cannot see them when I stand or lay down.  Oddly. . . I can't even 'find' them feeling around either, but I think that has to do w/ me having plenty before surgery.
Saline shows ripples when you bend forward, lay down, etc. . .  and they sort of misshapen if you go under the muscle when you lift weights but you can only see that if you wear a small tank/sports bra to work out in.


----------



## lv_forever

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> All depends on what you get.  I had a lot to start w/ but mine needed a lift from nursing 3 kids.  SO I had a lift and added implants to regain my original size.  I have silicone over the muscle and cannot see them when I stand or lay down.  Oddly. . . I can't even 'find' them feeling around either, but I think that has to do w/ me having plenty before surgery.
> Saline shows ripples when you bend forward, lay down, etc. . .  and they sort of misshapen if you go under the muscle when you lift weights but you can only see that if you wear a small tank/sports bra to work out in.



Thanks Swanky - yes I will definitely get silicone if I ever do get breast augmentation.  And I the "ripple effect" is what I am most afraid of - I am thinking of Vivica A. Fox-esque look which scares the hell out of me.  I will definitely not go overboard, probably a cup size fuller than what I used to be.  I just get really upset when I look at my boobs now cos I know some women get bigger boobs and butt during pregnancy so I was kind of hoping for that.  But all I got was bigger belly and thighs which took a lot of work to lose.


----------



## Swanky

silicone doesn't really give that tell tale ripple that saline gives.  You'll be able to choose the projection, etc. . .  to make sure they look more natural and not bolted on.  Some people actually choose more projection and upper pole fullness and want that fake look.


----------



## melissatrv

I had mine done for the same reason I see most women here saying.  After 2 children (did not breast feed) they looked like deflated balloons.  And I felt like they were pointing to my knees. I am petite and was always around a 36B.  Post surgery I am a 40D. I only wanted a low C.  I HATE, HATE, HATE them.  I am only 5'3" and they don't make me look sexy but instead make me look matronly.  I look terrible in any picture that I am not holding something over my chest to cover it because the boobs overpower and make me appear fat, which I'm not. Plus you can feel them. Not to be graphic but every guy I ever slept with always has that "so they are fake" expression the first time.  

They also are wide and in the way of my arm movements.  The surgeon did a horrible job.  I have saline behind the muscle, no issue with rippling.  But I think they look fake for sure.  I have not worn a button down blouse in 10 years because of peek-a-book factor of the button holes.  I cannot wear dresses without having them altered because if it fits everywhere else, it won't go over the boobs.  If it fits the boobs I look like a moo cow everywhere else and have to have it taken in like 2 sizes around the waist. Because I am a 40D most of the bras look like boulder holders instead of cute lacey lingerie. 

I should have just gotten a lift (which is what I wanted) but the doctor insisted I needed the implants also.  Now I am stuck with them for life.  You cannot remove them and have nothing or your breasts will look even worse than when you started.  And they say they don't last forever and you will have to have them replaced again a few times during your life.  

Plus I had a horrible experience with the surgery.  Everyone else I talked to acted like it was a breeze.  I have had about 13 surgeries in my lifetime (the breasts the only plastic surgery) and aside from a painful foot surgery the breast augmentation was the worst.  I came home with drains and have them for TWO WEEKS!!!!  What a pain.  And then got in infection around the drain sight. 

I hate the way my breasts look and want them smaller but am terrifed of having this surgery again.  My spine is 3/4 fused and this surgical experience was worse and I had a long recovery.  Anyone have a bad first surgery and then a good subsequent surgery? Anyone know a good surgeon in Charlotte, NC area?  My first was done in Boston. 

My advice for anyone post baby is consider a lift. And if you decide to go with implants instead go for a smaller more natural look expecially if you are petite or you will have trouble with clothes.


----------



## hunniesochic

lv_forever said:


> I've always been pretty happy with my A/small B cups, because I am small-framed.  However, when I got pregnant, it seemed like my boobs got smaller.  Then after I stopped nursing, my boobs definitely got smaller and I am less than thrilled.  I am considering augmentation but my *DH is absolutely against it *and says he doesn't feel attracted to fake boobs.  But I am getting more and more dissatisfied with the look now so his opinion is of second concern.  I have a concern of my own, however, mainly, whether they look natural or not.  I've seen a lot of photos and most look very natural when standing up.  How natural do they look in everyday action?  Like when you lie down, do they follow the natural curves or do they look obviously fake?



My SO feels the same way. For the last 6 years I've been wanting the procedure but he (been together 9+ years) had always said no and if I do, he would leave me. blah blah blah.

After our child, I felt my boobs were smaller than before and I was very unhappy with my breast size. It was something I wanted to do and if he leaves me because of my choices then it would be his lost, not mine.

Last year in June I requested a consultation with a few doctors and felt very comfortable with one. My SO didn't know about these consultations, btw. Once I set up a date and made the payment I told my SO the night before my operation that it was something I'm going to do weather he likes it or not. He was yelling, then ignoring me. I just laughed about it.

Next morning I went in and wow!!! After surgery I went to eat with my sister and a GF. I was a little bit out of it but I knew I had to eat to take my antibiotics. 

I came home and knocked out on the couch and when SO came home...oh, boy! He wasn't mad anymore and asked me if I needed anything. I guess him seeing me in pain and helpless makes him want to step up. Anyways...he pretty much helped me shower, dress myself, stacks my pillow and did everything I couldn't do. 

Fast forward a few months and he's in love with them. I think more than me.

I'm 5'2 weighing about 98-103lbs. I told my doctor I wanted natural C cup but on day of surgery I changed my mind and went 50cc bigger than planned (350cc Mentor Silicone Gel "gumy") and is now a 34D and I LOVE IT!  

If it's something you're considering and it makes you happy, go for it. If a man loves you, he'll support you no matter the decision you make. I know mine did eventhough he kept threaten he would leave and not be with someone "fake" (whatever) but he's still here and still in love with me...and the twins, now.


----------



## hunniesochic

FWIW, I am not trying to persuade anyone to do it against their SO's views on it. I just wanted to share my story. I understand sometimes it's not as easy as it sounds but if you make that choice, you have to know the consequences and I did...but, I was too miserable to care and life is short so if it makes me happy, why not? I don't want to live for him and what he think is right. It's my life and if he doesn't support it then he can slam that door. 

I'm just happy that it work out well and we both love the result. I just hope you get the same because being constantly reminded of how unhappy you are, sucks! best wishes.


----------



## vhdos

lv_forever said:


> Thanks Swanky - yes I will definitely get silicone if I ever do get breast augmentation.  And I the "ripple effect" is what I am most afraid of - I am thinking of Vivica A. Fox-esque look which scares the hell out of me.  I will definitely not go overboard, probably a cup size fuller than what I used to be.  I just get really upset when I look at my boobs now cos I know some women get bigger boobs and butt during pregnancy so I was kind of hoping for that.  But all I got was bigger belly and thighs which took a lot of work to lose.



Silicone _can_ ripple, but it happens much less than saline.  Thin women (who have very little natural breast tissue) are more prone to rippling because they have less implant coverage.


----------



## GelTea

I really wish the fat-transfer/stem cell procedure was better developed, i.e., more known about long-term effects, etc. 

I think there are so many women out there like me, who don't want huge boobs, just a lift and a pre-nursing boob "refill", but are a little wary of having something "foreign" inserted into their bodies. Plus there is that nice added benefit of having unwanted fat removed from another part of the body.


----------



## Slavisa

Breast augmentation is something you do for yourself. My husband wasn't keen on me doing it at all as he is very conservative. In the end, he just wanted me to be happy.

It was the best thing I ever did! I have 335cc round silicone under the muscle and they look quite natural but can also look fake if I want that look. I'm a 32E now and they balance out my hips perfectly!


----------



## bisousx

Has anyone used cohesive gel?


----------



## vhdos

I have a friend that has cohesive gel and she loves them.  They are a good compromise when you want the feel of silicone, but not the risk of a silicone leak.  She said that they don't feel quite as soft as regular silicone, but they still feel much better than her old, saline implants (just FYI, she was happy with her saline implants too, but she felt it was time for replacement).


----------



## Bri 333

What is the recovery time when getting implants? How many days off work after surgery and what is the typical healing time? Any advice for someone considering it? I have thought about it for years.


----------



## vhdos

^Recovery time has a lot to do with your PS.  This is why it's so critical to do your research and find a skilled, experienced PS.  Your recovery time will be less if you find a doc that knows what they're doing.  On average, you will experience fairly significant pain for the first 24-48 hrs.  You can return to work about a week after the procedure (assuming that you don't do any heavy lifting).  Breast sensitivity can occur for the first few weeks after surgery and swelling can last for about 6 weeks.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

hunniesochic said:


> I'm 5'2 weighing about 98-103lbs. I told my doctor I wanted natural C cup but on day of surgery I changed my mind and went 50cc bigger than planned (350cc Mentor Silicone Gel "gumy") and is now a 34D and I LOVE IT!
> 
> If it's something you're considering and it makes you happy, go for it. If a man loves you, he'll support you no matter the decision you make. I know mine did eventhough he kept threaten he would leave and not be with someone "fake" (whatever) but he's still here and still in love with me...and the twins, now.




I'm on my 3rd set, my first set was 30 years ago..they were hard as rocks..looked like 'bolt-ons'..
2nd time they were lifted and reshaped, and they looked great, but I had them redone about 12 yrs after I got them, as I wanted them smaller, so I downsized and got a lift..

Now I have my dream chest..perfect shape for me and I cant feel them..


I keep hearing wonderful things abut these 'gummy bear' types..
how natural looking and feeling they are and how they shape the
breast nicely..

http://www.cohesivebreastimplants.com/


----------



## coconutsboston

Bri 333 said:


> What is the recovery time when getting implants? How many days off work after surgery and what is the typical healing time? Any advice for someone considering it? I have thought about it for years.


 
I was able to drive a car after 4 days.  I had no significant pain at any time (just the sharp, stinging ones due to the nerves being cut, and having trouble lifting my arms or pushing open a door.  Nothing  major).  As far as going back to work, I could have easily done it on the 3rd day.  Like another poster said, it depends on your PS.  I paid a good deal more to have a great PS, and it was 110% worth it, because my experience was akin to that of a day spa.


----------



## Slavisa

I returned to work a week later (desk job).

I also had zero bruising and minimal swelling. I was off my pain killers within 3 days and could move around as normal within 3 days. 

Nipple sensitivity lasted about a month though.


----------



## Hally

I have the cohesive gel "gummy bear" implant.  They are tear dropped shaped and yes, they are firmer than other types of silicone so if you are considering them take that into consideration.

I've had them for 4 years and am very happy.


----------



## vhdos

coconutsboston said:


> I was able to drive a car after 4 days.  I had no significant pain at any time (just the sharp, stinging ones due to the nerves being cut, and having trouble lifting my arms or pushing open a door.  Nothing  major).  As far as going back to work, I could have easily done it on the 3rd day.  Like another poster said, it depends on your PS.  I paid a good deal more to have a great PS, and it was 110% worth it, because my experience was akin to that of a day spa.



Just FYI, but spending more money does not always mean that you will be getting a "better" doctor (and I'm not saying this about your doctor coconutsboston, I'm saying it in general terms).  The key to finding a good PS is not based on the amount of money they charge, but it is based on doing your research and finding a doc that has plenty of experience and Board Certified credentials.  This doesn't mean that you should "bargain shop" for a PS, but just know that paying more does not always equal better quality work.


----------



## All About LV

ShoeFanatic said:


> I'm on my 3rd set, my first set was 30 years ago..they were hard as rocks..looked like 'bolt-ons'..
> 2nd time they were lifted and reshaped, and they looked great, but I had them redone about 12 yrs after I got them, as I wanted them smaller, so I downsized and got a lift..
> 
> Now I have my dream chest..perfect shape for me and I cant feel them..
> 
> 
> I keep hearing wonderful things abut these 'gummy bear' types..
> how natural looking and feeling they are and how they shape the
> breast nicely..
> 
> http://www.cohesivebreastimplants.com/


hmm I thought the gummy bear type was new...that link says theyve been used for 15 yrs


----------



## vhdos

^Cohesive gel implants are not new.  They have been used in Europe sine the early 90s and they began clinical trials in the US about 10 years ago.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Slavisa said:


> I returned to work a week later (desk job).
> 
> I also had zero bruising and minimal swelling. I was off my pain killers within 3 days and could move around as normal within 3 days.
> 
> *Nipple sensitivity lasted about a month though*.



Something happened with my 3rd (last) set is that somehow my nipples became sensitive..they've never been before...only popped out when it was freezing or if they were pulled at..
now it doesn't take much..

I don't know what the heck he did, but I thanked him!


----------



## lyndamac

I have been thinking about getting a bit of a lift!! should have done it about 10 yrs ago lol... I have read through most of this thread and got really good advice and tip's so i think the new year might bring new boobies lol


----------



## Bri 333

It is true that they have to be re-done every 10 years? Also, does it mean all new tops and bras? I guess the bras are a for sure thing since the breast size is changing. What about tops/dresses?


----------



## Slavisa

Definitely new bras, and different sizes over the months as your breasts settle.

I only have a few tops & dresses that don't fit anymore thankfully!

It is advisable to have the implants replaced every 10 years but lots of women last far longer!


----------



## vhdos

Bri 333 said:


> It is true that they have to be re-done every 10 years? Also, does it mean all new tops and bras? I guess the bras are a for sure thing since the breast size is changing. What about tops/dresses?



No, implants do not necessarily need to be replaced every 10 years (this has already been previously addressed in this thread).  Many plastic surgeons will _recommend_ replacement at around the 10-year mark, or at the very least an appointment with them to make sure that things seem okay.  There have been reports of women having the same implants for 20 years or more.  Having said that, it's best to budget for the worst-case scenario, which would mean replacement at various intervals of your life depending on the age you first have them done (For example, if you have them done at 30, you can figure that you will probably have to have them redone once or twice in your life time).
Also, most women need new bras because their cup size changes.  Clothes may fit differently too.  Generally speaking, women _do_ need to make some changes in their wardrobe, but it's not like you would need to replace everything.


----------



## bisousx

Thank you for the responses re: cohesive gel. If I ever get them done, I'll use those..


----------



## All About LV

Bri 333 said:


> It is true that they have to be re-done every 10 years? Also, does it mean all new tops and bras? I guess the bras are a for sure thing since the breast size is changing. What about tops/dresses?


<--has had em 15 yrs...just thinkin about redoing now


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks everyone for your advices. I have been on the fence for a long long time. It is a big decision. Everyone here seems glad they did it. Haven't found anyone who regrets their choice. Am hoping to do mine in the upcoming year.


----------



## vhdos

^There _are_ people who regret having it done.  I know people that have had them removed.  I also know people who have had to deal with various complications that have led to premature replacement and/or removal.  I have one friend in particular that had to have them replaced 3 times in a row due to complications.
The bottom line is that yes, I would agree that a majority of women are happy with their results (and that number seems to be higher if they've done their research and made smart choices about their implants).  However, complications do occur and sometimes the end result is not always the desired result.


----------



## Slavisa

^ agree.

I suggest reading the forum over at justbreastimplants.com - there is an equal mix of women who have had complications and those that have not.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Bri 333 said:


> It is true that they have to be re-done every 10 years? Also, does it mean all new tops and bras? I guess the bras are a for sure thing since the breast size is changing. What about tops/dresses?



*My recent set are about 12 yrs old..they look as good as when I got them..


I think the biggest mistake are that women get them too large..
trust me, clothes fit differently, buttons pop open..and if you gain 10 lbs,
nothing fits on top..they flop around, get in the way..
I've gone through this with my first set..
go conservative on size..IMO.*


----------



## kwealzliy

I agree with Slavisa. Read justbreastimplants.com (forums). It really helped me out when I got mine done and I've had them for almost a year and could not be any happier! Went from a 32A to a 32DD and it looks very proportionate to my body shape (hour glass) and my butt. Of course, if you had any other questions and want to know more about my experience , feel free to PM me


----------



## vhdos

ShoeFanatic said:


> *My recent set are about 12 yrs old..they look as good as when I got them..
> 
> 
> I think the biggest mistake are that women get them too large..
> trust me, clothes fit differently, buttons pop open..and if you gain 10 lbs,
> nothing fits on top..they flop around, get in the way..
> I've gone through this with my first set..
> go conservative on size..IMO.*



I couldn't agree with you more in regards to size.  Many of the complications I've seen are from women who went too large (I work in the medical industry).  I've even seen plastic surgeons try to convince patients to get bigger implants than what they initially wanted under the assumption that "most women wish that they had gone bigger."  Those are the kinds of doctors that women should run from.  I'm sure that there are women who wished that they had gone bigger, but not every woman seeking implants wants to end up with pornstar-sized boobs.  Most women simply want to feel comfortable in their own skin by increasing their breast size to a more feminine shape.


----------



## Slavisa

My PS wouldn't let me get 375cc, she would only do 335cc on me and I love them. Would not want to be any bigger. I feel perfectly in proportion now!!


----------



## kwealzliy

Slavisa said:


> My PS wouldn't let me get 375cc, she would only do 335cc on me and I love them. Would not want to be any bigger. I feel perfectly in proportion now!!


 

You look great!! They look super natural from what I can see! 

With my PS, she used a 375cc saline shell and filled it to 390cc and under the muscle. I am so glad I didn't go bigger! I originally wanted 420cc that probably would have been way too big for my body.


----------



## bonchicgenre

vhdos said:
			
		

> Just FYI, but spending more money does not always mean that you will be getting a "better" doctor (and I'm not saying this about your doctor coconutsboston, I'm saying it in general terms).  The key to finding a good PS is not based on the amount of money they charge, but it is based on doing your research and finding a doc that has plenty of experience and Board Certified credentials.  This doesn't mean that you should "bargain shop" for a PS, but just know that paying more does not always equal better quality work.



Agreed! Had mine done, saline high profile for just under $5k a few of my friends have gone to other doctors and paid up to $8k. All of ours look different due to body shape and preference but I never get asked if mine are fake when we are all out but they always get asked. It's preference but I'm young and they were for me, not to get men  I live not wearing a bra with dresses!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Bri 333 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your advices. I have been on the fence for a long long time. It is a big decision. Everyone here seems glad they did it. Haven't found anyone who regrets their choice. Am hoping to do mine in the upcoming year.



You will love them and good luck! I have had mine for 2 years and couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

soooo excited for my breast aug in April 9th..... im actually getting 500cc's in each ^___^

(after seeing Slavisa's..... i think 500 might be a tad big, but oh well)

as far as location, price, etc....

I'm going in PA- outside philly.... I believe they were around $8k, im going inframammary, under the muscle, cohesive silicone gel... mod+ profile


----------



## Slavisa

lvuittonaddict said:
			
		

> soooo excited for my breast aug in April 9th..... im actually getting 500cc's in each ^___^
> 
> (after seeing Slavisa's..... i think 500 might be a tad big, but oh well)
> 
> as far as location, price, etc....
> 
> I'm going in PA- outside philly.... I believe they were around $8k, im going inframammary, under the muscle, cohesive silicone gel... mod+ profile



Exciting!! 

Ha, different sizes look different on each body though! What sort of frame do you have!


----------



## More4Me

I'm planning to get mine soon too. Still deciding on what type.


----------



## All About LV

Slavisa said:


> Exciting!!
> 
> Ha, different sizes look different on each body though! What sort of frame do you have!


yes and diff profile, type etc..all look diff on diff ppl's frames

I have 450cc and I'm 5"4' 115 lbs and they are perfect


----------



## gymangel812

Slavisa said:


> Exciting!!
> 
> Ha, different sizes look different on each body though! What sort of frame do you have!


yep it does. mine are much bigger than both me and my dr thought they would be. i had 360cc silicone mod profile and went from a 32b (probably more of an A) to a 32e/30f. 150cc is supposed to be 1 cup size so i def. got more than i should LOL. my BA was about 5300 (but i got a discount, w/o discount it would have been about 8k).


----------



## Slavisa

It sounds so much cheaper over there. I paid $13k in Australia. 

My 335cc got me a 32E by the way, I was a 32B.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

thanks for the input, girlies.... im 5'6" like 120lbs with 32A  I am hoping to get to large D - DD


----------



## betseylover

Does anyone know what the difference is between a breast lift and implants? Or are they kind of the same thing?
I used to be a 36b, then went to a C during pregnancy and nursing few years ago, now I'm down to an A. I don't mind being an A in the least bit, but I HATE the sagging stretched out skin. I just want them full again, not deflated looking 
Not sure which route I need to look into. Or do they suggest implants go with a lift??


----------



## vhdos

A lift is just what it says.  Some of the the skin around the breasts is cut & removed resulting in a more lifted appearance.  Implants utilize a breast implant to increase the size of the breasts.  Sometimes, lifts and implants are done at the same time.  The scarring from a lift is more substantial than the scarring from implants.
A good friend of mine had a lift and she has significant scarring on each breast.  She calls it a love/hate relationship.  She loves the way she looks and feels in clothing, but she hates the scarring that she is left with.


----------



## kwealzliy

betseylover said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between a breast lift and implants? Or are they kind of the same thing?
> I used to be a 36b, then went to a C during pregnancy and nursing few years ago, now I'm down to an A. I don't mind being an A in the least bit, but I HATE the sagging stretched out skin. I just want them full again, not deflated looking
> Not sure which route I need to look into. Or do they suggest implants go with a lift??


 

Breast Lift, like the above poster said is basically just lifting of the breasts so they are not sagging anymore. Plastic Surgeons offer something called the "Internal Bra" which is exactly what it sounds like. It is a silicone cup that is inserted under your breasts and then very fine straps are attached to your upper rib for support of that silicone cup. Many women have gotten this "Internal Bra" on a forum that I frequent and have raved about this option. When getting a lift, it DOES NOT change the size of your breasts at all. 

Implants however are actual bags filled with saline or bags prefilled with silicone in order to make breasts larger by being put above or underneath the pectoral muscle. This will actually increase the size of your breasts rather than just lift them. 

You can get both a lift/internal bra and implants if you prefer! 

I hope that helped! You can definitely go onto the justbreastimplants forum if you wanted to know more!  good luck


----------



## kwealzliy

lvuittonaddict said:


> thanks for the input, girlies.... im 5'6" like 120lbs with 32A  I am hoping to get to large D - DD


 
I am 5'5 120lbs hour-glass body shape and was 32A (possibly a little smaller) I got 390cc saline implants MOD+ profile under the muscle and I am now currently at 32DD and LOVE THEM! At first I was nervous they would be either too big, but over time after they dropped and fluffed, it was the exact size I was asking for. They look very natural and I am a lot more proportionate now.  


I think you'll look gorgeous with whatever decision you make! Like the rest of the ladies above said, it definitely depends on your body shape and stats so hopefully since we are around the same height and weight, it'll help you out in making your decision! Good Luck hun! Let us know how it goes


----------



## betseylover

Thank you for the information ladies.
I didn't know lifts would leave such scarring


----------



## More4Me

That's the most natural alternative (a lift) but the scarring is cruel!!


----------



## bisousx

vhdos said:


> I couldn't agree with you more in regards to size.  Many of the complications I've seen are from women who went too large (I work in the medical industry).  I've even seen plastic surgeons try to convince patients to get bigger implants than what they initially wanted under the assumption that "most women wish that they had gone bigger."  Those are the kinds of doctors that women should run from.  I'm sure that there are women who wished that they had gone bigger, but not every woman seeking implants wants to end up with pornstar-sized boobs.  Most women simply want to feel comfortable in their own skin by increasing their breast size to a more feminine shape.



I know a VERY good surgeon here (he's done a few of my friends' and theirs are so natural and beautiful), but when I consulted with him, he insisted that I go very large. His wife looks a bit porn star-ish too. I'd really like to go to him because his results are great, but I'm unsure if I can trust someone who was so pushy.


----------



## bisousx

Slavisa said:


> My PS wouldn't let me get 375cc, she would only do 335cc on me and I love them. Would not want to be any bigger. I feel perfectly in proportion now!!



You look incredible!

Do you mind if I ask what size you were before the surgery? I'm a 34B and hoping to go to a medium C. When I tried on the sizers, 350 cc was the max I'd feel comfortable with.


----------



## Slavisa

bisousx said:
			
		

> You look incredible!
> 
> Do you mind if I ask what size you were before the surgery? I'm a 34B and hoping to go to a medium C. When I tried on the sizers, 350 cc was the max I'd feel comfortable with.



Thanks so much! 
I was a 32B before hand and now wear a 32DD or E!! I had a good amount of breast tissue but only a full breast under the nipple.


----------



## bisousx

Slavisa said:


> Thanks so much!
> I was a 32B before hand and now wear a 32DD or E!! I had a good amount of breast tissue but only a full breast under the nipple.



Wow! 32 DD looks pretty good to me, haha. I can't believe 335cc would change your size so much. 400ccs would put me at a 34D.


----------



## Hally

It is really important to take into consideration your torso length, chest diameter and shape as well as your height and weight when choosing the size and profile of an implant.

A more convex or concave chest structure will affect how an implant will either stick out or be swallowed up by your body shape. 

The width of the implant will affect your cleavage so a wider implant will suit a wider chest (not just the measurement around but the width).   Consider the look you want to achieve and the cleavage you desire while choosing an implant.  An implant that is too wide for your chest width may give you too much fullness on the side...i.e. you will want to be able to move your arms without your new breasts getting in the way.    An implant that is too narrow for your chest width may not give you the cleavage you desire or they will look less natural.

Some women with a shorter torson length complain that a larger implant makes them look heavier when they are clearly not overweight.

The diameter of low, moderate, and high profile implants vary so do your research.  Your PS will not necessarily take the time to explain all of it to you.

I am a perfectionist, admittedly, but I also know many women who wish they had known more about the subtleties of choosing an implant.  It is not just about ccs, height and weight.

I hope this helps.


----------



## vhdos

bisousx said:


> I know a VERY good surgeon here (he's done a few of my friends' and theirs are so natural and beautiful), but when I consulted with him, he insisted that I go very large. His wife looks a bit porn star-ish too. I'd really like to go to him because his results are great, but I'm unsure if I can trust someone who was so pushy.



There are tons of excellent surgeons.  Don't settle for one who you are not 100% comfortable with.  I despise doctors who urge women to go bigger just as I despise beauticians who tell you how to cut your hair - the only difference is, your hair grows back, but surgery is permanent...


----------



## bisousx

vhdos said:


> There are tons of excellent surgeons.  Don't settle for one who you are not 100% comfortable with.  I despise doctors who urge women to go bigger just as I despise beauticians who tell you how to cut your hair - the only difference is, your hair grows back, but surgery is permanent...



I know, I just prefer to go to a surgeon where I've seen his results up close and personal... They are fantastic, although my friends did choose large breasts. This is a predicament. 

When I was younger, I read an article where a woman wrote down her  requested size and the doctor put in a larger size while she was under  anesthesia anyways. This scares me like no other.... 

My 2nd choice was my friends' surgeon. He is board certified, not too expensive and very well known in LA, but it's been almost a year post op for her and one of her breasts has an indent... so that's another disappointment.


----------



## Slavisa

bisousx said:


> Wow! 32 DD looks pretty good to me, haha. I can't believe 335cc would change your size so much. 400ccs would put me at a 34D.



I know, I didn't expect to be quite that big in the bra size but they really are perfect on my frame! 

And to think I wanted to go bigger, ha.

I saw a very slim girl yesterday (probably 95lbs) and she was tiny and petite with massive implants. The husband and I just looked at each other because you could see the actual implant ridge under her skin very visibly - not a good look in my opinion.


----------



## bisousx

I wonder what would be the best incision type for my skin? My nips are really pale but thats the route I want to go. Otherwise, I'd consider under the breasts. I'm afraid that the other methods would increase chances for asymmetry....


----------



## toobabyish

bisousx said:


> I wonder what would be the best incision type for my skin? My nips are really pale but thats the route I want to go. Otherwise, I'd consider under the breasts. I'm afraid that the other methods would increase chances for asymmetry....


 
You should look into going through your armpit... BUT I researched and went to a great doctor. I have my incision around my nipples and I barely see any scaring. It's been almost 2 years since I've had them done and they are slowly fading away.  You just have to take your time and research/read reviews on doctors because I've heard horror stories.  My girlfriend got hers done through her nipples as well but her scarring popped out!

Also, doctors ALWAYS tell you to go bigger than you want to.  My doctor told me to go up to 400CC and I opted for 325CC on my right and 350CC on my left and I'm a 32D.  I was formally a 32A!


----------



## toobabyish

lvuittonaddict said:


> thanks for the input, girlies.... im 5'6" like 120lbs with 32A  I am hoping to get to large D - DD


 
I'm 5'7" and was formally a 32A as well.  I did 350CC on my left and 325CC on my right... and I'm a 32D.  You should go 400CC because I think that would be a large D-DD.


----------



## vhdos

IMO, the periareolar and crease incisions end up with the best results.  Trans-umbilical and transaxillary can have mixed results because it is more difficult for a plastic surgeon to get precise implant placement.  The end result can be breasts that are too far apart.  When determining incision site, try to focus more on your desired overall results and less on the tiny incisions that may be left behind.


----------



## vhdos

toobabyish said:


> You should look into going through your armpit... BUT I researched and went to a great doctor. I have my incision around my nipples and I barely see any scaring. It's been almost 2 years since I've had them done and they are slowly fading away.  You just have to take your time and research/read reviews on doctors because I've heard horror stories.  *My girlfriend got hers done through her nipples as well but her scarring popped out!*
> 
> Also, doctors ALWAYS tell you to go bigger than you want to.  My doctor told me to go up to 400CC and I opted for 325CC on my right and 350CC on my left and I'm a 32D.  I was formally a 32A!



Scarring that "pops" out is referred to as keloid scarring and it has little to do with a plastic surgeon.  Certain people and certain skin types are more prone to keloid scarring.  You could have the best plastic surgeon in the whole world and still develop keloid scarring...


----------



## bisousx

toobabyish said:


> You should look into going through your armpit... BUT I researched and went to a great doctor. I have my incision around my nipples and I barely see any scaring. It's been almost 2 years since I've had them done and they are slowly fading away.  You just have to take your time and research/read reviews on doctors because I've heard horror stories.  My girlfriend got hers done through her nipples as well but her scarring popped out!
> 
> Also, doctors ALWAYS tell you to go bigger than you want to.  My doctor told me to go up to 400CC and I opted for 325CC on my right and 350CC on my left and I'm a 32D.  I was formally a 32A!



Oh, thanks! Yours are quite nice as well , haha!

The type of implant I am getting can't be done with the armpit...


----------



## kwealzliy

bisousx said:


> I wonder what would be the best incision type for my skin? My nips are really pale but thats the route I want to go. Otherwise, I'd consider under the breasts. I'm afraid that the other methods would increase chances for asymmetry....


 

I agree with vhdos. I know asian people are more prone to keloid scarring than other ethnicities. 

I went through my nipples & have no problem with scarring. There are a bunch of products out there that can help prevent scars from happening or even diminish the appearance of them if you have a little scarring. I used Bio-oil to prevent scarring and stretch marks! They also recommend Arnica cream to help with pain/scarring as well. It's definitely all about your own preference and like toobabyish said, definitely do your research. 

As for asymmetry, when you chose your plastic surgeon, ask them about the symmetry of your natural breasts because thats what it depends on! If you ask them about that early on they can inform you about how many cc's they think should go in each breast to make them more symmetrical. 

My own experience: I was 32A and I never noticed any asymmetry in my breasts. I later found on my left one was just a tiny bit just slightly bigger than my right, but other than that tiny difference, they were practically the same size. However AFTER I got my implants, it was a lot more noticeable (to me) that the left was a little bigger than my right. So, getting implants just magnified the difference to me, but my boyfriend, friends, family didn't notice any size difference (I guess what they say is true, that you are your worst critic). I am leaving it as how it is since a little asymmetry is natural in most cases.

 If you are worried about asymmetry, definitely bring it up with your P.S. when you first meet with him/her for a consultation so it can be addressed right away.


----------



## vhdos

^I think that she was referring to the asymmetry that can accompany the armpit and belly button incisions.  With those incision sites, plastic surgeons can have difficulty with the creation of the "pockets" that the implants fit into (leaving the patient with results that are not symmetrical, breasts that are too far apart, etc.).


----------



## toobabyish

bisousx said:


> Oh, thanks! Yours are quite nice as well , haha!
> 
> The type of implant I am getting can't be done with the armpit...



Oh!  I'm assuming you're getting the silicone gel? (the gummy bear)


----------



## bisousx

Yes, I'm planning to get the gummybear type.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Hally said:


> I told my PS I wanted them to look as real as possible and *I wanted them to sag a little*



_if i were to get my breasts done this is the look i'd want-tear drop. is that what i would say to my PS? tear drop boobs? i don't want round stiff door-knobs on my chest._


----------



## bisousx

meluvs2shop said:


> _if i were to get my breasts done this is the look i'd want-tear drop. is that what i would say to my PS? tear drop boobs? i don't want round stiff door-knobs on my chest._



From what I have learned in my consultations, many surgeons don't offer the teardrop implants because it requires extra skill to be able to create the pocket that supports the implants. If the teardrop implants happen to move out of the pocket, it would look very unnatural and you'd have to go in and get corrective surgery. So if it's what you want, you should find someone with a lot of experience with teardrops.

Some sites online say that teardrop shaped implants create the most natural shape when you are standing up (less upper pole fullness) but when you lay down, the shape of the implants are not natural. I haven't seen this for myself so I wouldn't know if that's true or not.

When you hold/dangle a round implant, it takes a teardrop shape. The round/stiff look usually happens when you don't have a lot of breast tissue to begin with, or if you go too large.


----------



## vhdos

If the pocket placement is done correctly and the implants are not overfilled, even a round implant (placed under the muscle) looks tear-dropped shaped.  You don't need a tear-dropped shaped implant to achieve that look.


----------



## coconutsboston

vhdos said:


> If the pocket placement is done correctly and the implants are not overfilled, even a round implant (placed under the muscle) looks tear-dropped shaped.  You don't need a tear-dropped shaped implant to achieve that look.



Vhdos is right.  I have round moderate profile 350cc implants and nobody can tell mine are fake.  It also depends on your skin elasticity, but regardless, they will look like high and tight torpedoes for a few weeks after you get them, but if they're not overfilled, they will drop and look normal after a while.


----------



## Hally

meluvs2shop said:


> _if i were to get my breasts done this is the look i'd want-tear drop. is that what i would say to my PS? tear drop boobs? i don't want round stiff door-knobs on my chest._



I agree that you don't need the teardrop shape to get the look you want.  We tend to notice the obvious breast implants and not the well done ones.

The biggest drawback for me is that they are firmer than regular silicone. 

They are form stable _and_ they are textured to keep them in place in the pocket so no, they will not slide to the side while laying down as much as regular silicone.  

I like them in spite of these drawbacks but they are not for everyone.  

I recommend looking at lots of photos of before and afters.


----------



## rasc

Can someone tell me why some peoples implants are so far apart. Is it because they didn't have enough skin to begin with. I'm 5'5" 110 and a 32 A or AA so I really want implants done, but don't want them to look far apart and placed too high. How long should I be back to work after the surgery. I'm a dental hygienist so I'm usually sitting bending over cleaning teeth and taking xrays.  So I do raise my arms a lot. Thanks!


----------



## bisousx

Did you ladies wear a special sports bra post-surgery, or will any front zipping kind like Champion do?

From a previous surgery, I can tell that my skin will have the tendency not to scar well (maybe it's keloids, noticeable but not as bad as some of the photos on google). Also, does anyone have recommendations on reducing the scarring under the breast? I know there are steri-strips and scar tape.


----------



## bisousx

Also, has anyone taken Sinecch (arnica montana) for their BA surgeries?


----------



## GenieBottle26

bisousx said:
			
		

> Did you ladies wear a special sports bra post-surgery, or will any front zipping kind like Champion do?
> 
> From a previous surgery, I can tell that my skin will have the tendency not to scar well (maybe it's keloids, noticeable but not as bad as some of the photos on google). Also, does anyone have recommendations on reducing the scarring under the breast? I know there are steri-strips and scar tape.



Try this stuff called "scar gel". It's really great. Just make sure your incisions are closed before you begin using it!


----------



## GenieBottle26

bisousx said:
			
		

> Did you ladies wear a special sports bra post-surgery, or will any front zipping kind like Champion do?
> 
> From a previous surgery, I can tell that my skin will have the tendency not to scar well (maybe it's keloids, noticeable but not as bad as some of the photos on google). Also, does anyone have recommendations on reducing the scarring under the breast? I know there are steri-strips and scar tape.



Oh, also, the dr should give you a front zip sports bra to fit your new boobies.  If not ask for his recommendation for sizing & types of post BA bras.


----------



## vhdos

bisousx said:


> Did you ladies wear a special sports bra post-surgery, or will any front zipping kind like Champion do?
> 
> From a previous surgery, I can tell that my skin will have the tendency not to scar well (maybe it's keloids, noticeable but not as bad as some of the photos on google). Also, does anyone have recommendations on reducing the scarring under the breast? I know there are steri-strips and scar tape.



Some docs require a special bra after a BA, while others do not (a plastic surgeon may even give you one after your procedure).  I know plastic surgeons that send their patients home with just a piece of medical tape over the incisions.  
For scarring, try Mederma or similar OTC products.  Many docs recommend them to reduce scarring.  Make sure you tell your plastic surgeon about your scarring issue as that would definitely be something that they would want to know about before the procedure.


----------



## vhdos

bisousx said:


> Also, has anyone taken Sinecch (arnica montana) for their BA surgeries?



Arnica can be helpful (for trauma, bruising, swelling, etc.), but again, ask your doc.  Some plastic surgeons will give you a list of homeopathic remedies, while others will ask you to stay away from those sorts of things because they don't believe in them and don't want to take any chances during surgery.


----------



## bisousx

Ok thanks ladies


----------



## bisousx

I bought a couple zip front ones anyways, they're cute and wouldn't hurt to have them.

How long until you were able to work out? I'm dreading having to take a month off of jogging and light exercise. I read that it could hurt your muscles  as they repair, though.


----------



## vhdos

^Generally speaking, it's typically anywhere from 2-8 weeks.  Many docs will say wait a couple of weeks before starting some light cardio like walking on a treadmill (they don't want you to increase your heart rate too much during those fist couple of weeks) and then you need to wait about 6-8 weeks to start doing upper body work outs (like weight lifting).


----------



## joann121270

I'm having a lift and BA this Friday, (march 9) after 4 kiddos it is much needed. Any recommendations as what to expect after surgery. TIA


----------



## bisousx

vhdos said:


> ^Generally speaking, it's typically anywhere from 2-8 weeks.  Many docs will say wait a couple of weeks before starting some light cardio like walking on a treadmill (they don't want you to increase your heart rate too much during those fist couple of weeks) and then you need to wait about 6-8 weeks to start doing upper body work outs (like weight lifting).



Thanks! I'll suspend my gym membership


----------



## Bag Fetish

Bri 333 said:
			
		

> It is true that they have to be re-done every 10 years? Also, does it mean all new tops and bras? I guess the bras are a for sure thing since the breast size is changing. What about tops/dresses?


My sister  has had hers since  1994.. Never had an issue..


----------



## Hally

joann121270 said:


> I'm having a lift and BA this Friday, (march 9) after 4 kiddos it is much needed. Any recommendations as what to expect after surgery. TIA



It really varies from person to person.  Even if you are feeling well after surgery follow your doctor's instructions carefully, i.e. don't lift heavy objects or exercise before you get the okay.  

Sometimes it's the women who find the surgery relatively "easy" who will overdo it and end up with problems that could have been prevented.  

The first few days I was really sore but it was worth it.


----------



## gymangel812

rasc said:


> Can someone tell me why some peoples implants are so far apart. Is it because they didn't have enough skin to begin with. I'm 5'5" 110 and a 32 A or AA so I really want implants done, but don't want them to look far apart and placed too high. How long should I be back to work after the surgery. I'm a dental hygienist so I'm usually sitting bending over cleaning teeth and taking xrays.  So I do raise my arms a lot. Thanks!


having a dr choose a wrong implant width can cause this, also some people just have wide chest walls.


----------



## Bag Fetish

rasc said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me why some peoples implants are so far apart. Is it because they didn't have enough skin to begin with. I'm 5'5" 110 and a 32 A or AA so I really want implants done, but don't want them to look far apart and placed too high. How long should I be back to work after the surgery. I'm a dental hygienist so I'm usually sitting bending over cleaning teeth and taking xrays.  So I do raise my arms a lot. Thanks!



You have to keep in mind all you are doing is enhancing what you already have.
So if you have a big space before most likely you're going to have it after unless you go BIG! 
If you are just going to be natural looking and a size or two bigger that space will remain.


----------



## vhdos

^Pocket placement also makes a big difference.  If a doctor creates pockets that are too far apart, the end result is breasts that are too far apart.


----------



## lcarlson90

Does anyone have a recommendation for a surgeon in LA?  I am planning to have a lift/implants and I have no idea how to find the best doctor.  You can PM me.

TIA


----------



## trishaluvslv

lcarlson90 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a surgeon in LA? I am planning to have a lift/implants and I have no idea how to find the best doctor. You can PM me.
> 
> TIA



I haven't had surgery with him, but know him socially through a dear friend who had some weight loss skin issues and had surgery with him, he was head of plastics at Cedar's Sinai, specializing in breast reconstruction post-mastectomy.....he jsut did a cutting edge stem cell rich fat augmentation for Suzanne Sommers after she had a lumpectomy for breast cancer many years ago, (you can google it to see the article and his name will be in it)

I just had BA with a donut lift and am VERY happy, but i live in Arizona and had surgery with a local surgeon.   pm me if you want to ask me anything, happy to share the good, the bad, the ugly


----------



## yamz

has anyone had it done via fat transfer (mainly from the thighs) instead of the generic implants? i'm interested as i don't want "all-in-ur-face boobs", just nice, natural looking cleavage. i'm thinking a small C or just a C. i also heard the recovery time was super fast since it is so much more less invasive. would love to heard your experiences


----------



## vhdos

^What size are you currently?  Fat transfer can only increase 1 or 2 cup sizes.  Also, implants are not always "in-your-face" boobs.  Many women prefer a more conservative look and when smaller-sized implants are placed under the muscle, the results are pretty natural-looking (and tear-dropped shaped).  As far as recovery time is concerned, yes, it would be much different (easier) than implants.


----------



## yamz

vhdos said:


> ^What size are you currently?  Fat transfer can only increase 1 or 2 cup sizes.  Also, implants are not always "in-your-face" boobs.  Many women prefer a more conservative look and when smaller-sized implants are placed under the muscle, the results are pretty natural-looking (and tear-dropped shaped).  As far as recovery time is concerned, yes, it would be much different (easier) than implants.



currently a B cup. i am interested in fat transfer as i feel it's more natural (maybe?) since it's from your own body and i'm a bit against anything foreign. not sure if i'm making any sense lol i'm probably going to assume there's little to no chance of rejection since it's from your body but my main concern is the absorption rate


----------



## Chanel522

Bag Fetish said:


> You have to keep in mind all you are doing is enhancing what you already have.
> So if you have a big space before most likely you're going to have it after unless you go BIG!
> If you are just going to be natural looking and a size or two bigger that space will remain.


 
A friend of mine had saline implants under the muscle and she has a huge gap between hers.  She also went with high profile so they are more obvious and she was only an AA cup before and went to a full C.  I think part of the reason why they look so strange is because she's very very athletic with hardly any body fat and is 5'8 and only 110 pounds.  Personally I think she looked much better before she had anything done because of her body type.  The gap is just awful.


----------



## vhdos

yamz said:


> currently a B cup. i am interested in fat transfer as i feel it's more natural (maybe?) since it's from your own body and i'm a bit against anything foreign. not sure if i'm making any sense lol i'm probably going to assume there's little to no chance of rejection since it's from your body but my main concern is the absorption rate



Yes, it's natural.  Fat transfer has been around for several years (since the 80's I believe), but recent advancements have dramatically improved the procedure.  It is made up of two procedures: one to harvest the fat and then one to inject the fat into the breasts.  The fat has to be carefully extracted, specifically processed, and then slowly injected (the whole procedure typically takes longer than a traditional BA with implants).  The benefits, however, are pretty clear.  The incision s and scarring is very minimal and the fat is natural and comes from the patients own body.  There are some disadvantages though.  As with any augmentation procedure, fat transfer can make breast cancer detection more difficult.  Some studies have indicated that there is no reason to believe that the fat transfer procedure can offer a patient long-term results.  Google it and you should find all kinds of info on it.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

lvuittonaddict said:


> soooo excited for my breast aug in April 9th..... im actually getting 500cc's in each ^___^
> 
> (after seeing Slavisa's..... i think 500 might be a tad big, but oh well)
> 
> as far as location, price, etc....
> 
> I'm going in PA- outside philly.... I believe they were around $8k, im going inframammary, under the muscle, cohesive silicone gel... mod+ profile





so a bit has changed since my last post ^^

I am actually still getting cohesive silicone gel, inframammary, under the muscle, but I am going with high profile and upping to 550ccs ^___^


----------



## vhdos

^I'm surprised by the change considering you expressed some concern about 500ccs being too large.  What made you decide to go even larger?


----------



## lvuittonaddict

one of my gf's just had hers done with 500cc's... she's _slightly_ taller than I am, but she didn't look quite as big as i wanted. and my surgeon also told me that 550 is going to be a D on me since i have nothing at the moment. haha


----------



## bisousx

lvuittonaddict said:


> so a bit has changed since my last post ^^
> 
> I am actually still getting cohesive silicone gel, inframammary, under the muscle, but I am going with high profile and upping to 550ccs ^___^



I'm doing mine in the first week of April, too. Good luck! 

I will probably only go 250-300CCs, maybe even less -with cohesive gel. Which would bring me from a full B/small C to a full C. I'm still unsure about the projection type that would fit my body so I'll tell my doctor what I want and let him pick it out. I assume Moderate or Moderate Plus though.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

bisousx said:


> I'm doing mine in the first week of April, too. Good luck!
> 
> I will probably only go 250-300CCs, maybe even less -with cohesive gel. Which would bring me from a full B/small C to a full C. I'm still unsure about the projection type that would fit my body so I'll tell my doctor what I want and let him pick it out. I assume Moderate or Moderate Plus though.




congrats. excited? i cannot wait to have mine done. how tall are you? i think it depends on your chest wall size, how "done" you want to look, etc... I went with HP's because I do like the "done" look. if you're little, i would def say no to mod because they're just going to be too wide for your chest.


----------



## vhdos

bisousx said:


> I'm doing mine in the first week of April, too. Good luck!
> 
> I will probably only go 250-300CCs, maybe even less -with cohesive gel. Which would bring me from a full B/small C to a full C. I'm still unsure about the projection type that would fit my body so I'll tell my doctor what I want and let him pick it out. I assume Moderate or Moderate Plus though.



bisousx - one thing that can be very helpful in determining what you want, is to find pictures/images of what you _don't_ want and show them to your plastic surgeon.  Many people find pictures/images of what they want, but it can also be very helpful to see the flip side of it too (for example, images of BA where the implants are too large, too round, too far apart, etc.).  
Best of luck on your procedure and I wish you a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## bisousx

lvuittonaddict said:


> congrats. excited? i cannot wait to have mine done. how tall are you? i think it depends on your chest wall size, how "done" you want to look, etc... I went with HP's because I do like the "done" look. if you're little, i would def say no to mod because they're just going to be too wide for your chest.



I'm mildly excited.. just apprehensive about the recovery. I've taken care of a few gfs after their boob jobs and memories of their 2nd and 3rd days post-op are putting a damper on my excitement. lol. I'm 5'4" and want them to look very natural.


----------



## bisousx

vhdos said:


> bisousx - one thing that can be very helpful in determining what you want, is to find pictures/images of what you _don't_ want and show them to your plastic surgeon.  Many people find pictures/images of what they want, but it can also be very helpful to see the flip side of it too (for example, images of BA where the implants are too large, too round, too far apart, etc.).
> Best of luck on your procedure and I wish you a speedy recovery!!!!



Thank you! I will bring in photos, but sometimes I feel like I don't have a good eye for what's natural and what's not.


----------



## gymangel812

is there anything that works to remove scars? it's been almost 2 years since my surgery and mostly on one side the scar is still quite visible.


----------



## vhdos

^OTC products (like Mederma) work to some extent, but nothing will "remove" the scarring completely.


----------



## bisousx

Is it true that the implants get smaller over time? I'm hearing from 2 friends that theirs went from D's to C's in about 8 months' time.


----------



## Slavisa

bisousx said:
			
		

> Is it true that the implants get smaller over time? I'm hearing from 2 friends that theirs went from D's to C's in about 8 months' time.



Not that I know of, unless they have lost weight & it's their natural beasts shrinking.

Different bra companies will give different sizes too.


----------



## Bag Fetish

bisousx said:


> Is it true that the implants get smaller over time? I'm hearing from 2 friends that theirs went from D's to C's in about 8 months' time.


 
 I want to say no but yes of that makes sense.   That is one reason why people go bigger to start.  Once the implant settles into your body and your (muscles if you go under) settle and relax  ... what they call fluffing... yes you could be smaller.
everyone is diiferent is the amount of time this takes and it can take up to a year.

You have to think if you are going under the muscle ,,, what is involved with that .. your body has to heal and is tense... once all that is healed and relaxed you may take seem smaller cuz all the swelling is gone.

But if someone is all implant, has to boobs to start with  then answer would be no losing weight would have nothing to do with it as an implant is an implant its not going to shrink unless it gets a hole.  you might get smaller around the band but thats it.


----------



## kwealzliy

bisousx said:


> Is it true that the implants get smaller over time? I'm hearing from 2 friends that theirs went from D's to C's in about 8 months' time.


 
After my surgery, I went to go buy some bras without bands and I was a B (from an A) which confused me, but with all the research I did, it was completely normal as your muscles are still contracting the implant (reason why your implant will still be high on your chest and not as round) I was a size B for a couple months then I was a C then a D then a DD. Just remember, there is going to be plenty of swelling, it may not be immediately for some, but its there. So that could be a reason why they WERE a D then after swelling went away they went to C's. I think sizing definitely depends on each individual, whether it be like the above poster said, weight loss or just that, that's the implants true size after swelling decreases. Also even that time of the month with the extra blood pumping it can swell your breasts as well even if you have implants, the natural tissue still does its thing. 

It could also be that they went to different stores to get bras. I know Nordstrom does very accurate sizing for bras (I am a DD there) compared to Victoria Secret, I can be a really full C/D. So it really depends where you get your bra's too.


----------



## vhdos

bisousx said:


> Is it true that the implants get smaller over time? I'm hearing from 2 friends that theirs went from D's to C's in about 8 months' time.



No, it's not true that implants can get smaller over time.
The size of an implant stays constant unless it has a leak or a rupture.
A woman's overall cup size _could_ change based on a number of factors.  After the procedure, a woman will have a certain amount of swelling that will go away over time, which could result in a slight change of overall size.  Also, implants typically start out high/tight and then move down (or "drop") as skin, muscle, tissue, etc. stretches, which could also make a change in an overall size. 
I would not operate on the assumption that you should go larger simply because you are worried that they might get smaller - if that's what this post is about.  If it concerns you, talk to your plastic surgeon about it.  They should have enough experience to answer your questions in full detail (if not, then you don't have the right plastic surgeon).


----------



## bisousx

kwealzliy said:


> After my surgery, I went to go buy some bras without bands and I was a B (from an A) which confused me, but with all the research I did, it was completely normal as your muscles are still contracting the implant (reason why your implant will still be high on your chest and not as round) I was a size B for a couple months then I was a C then a D then a DD. Just remember, there is going to be plenty of swelling, it may not be immediately for some, but its there. So that could be a reason why they WERE a D then after swelling went away they went to C's. I think sizing definitely depends on each individual, whether it be like the above poster said, weight loss or just that, that's the implants true size after swelling decreases. Also even that time of the month with the extra blood pumping it can swell your breasts as well even if you have implants, the natural tissue still does its thing.
> 
> *It could also be that they went to different stores to get bras.* I know Nordstrom does very accurate sizing for bras (I am a DD there) compared to Victoria Secret, I can be a really full C/D. So it really depends where you get your bra's too.



They were referring to their breasts appearing smaller after the swelling went away, not the cup size of the bra.

They've been the same weight for years. 

Thanks for the replies, ladies. I like to have different opinions so I can be more prepared when I speak with the surgeon. 

So when you chose your implant size (for ex: 300 CCs), do you ladies feel like that's close to what you wanted, after all the swelling went away?


----------



## kwealzliy

bisousx said:


> They were referring to their breasts appearing smaller after the swelling went away, not the cup size of the bra.
> 
> They've been the same weight for years.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, ladies. I like to have different opinions so I can be more prepared when I speak with the surgeon.
> 
> So when you chose your implant size (for ex: 300 CCs), do you ladies feel like that's close to what you wanted, after all the swelling went away?


 
Ooooh okay girl. To put it that way, I never saw any reduction in size after my swelling went away. They are still the same size they were 9 months ago, if not a little bigger. But I think like everyone above said, it depends on a bunch of factors! 

I got 395cc saline implants under the muscle and they look so natural. I was aiming for a Big C/Small D to be proportionate to my body size. After swelling and everything went down, I got sized and I am a 32DD now (previous 32A).


----------



## bisousx

kwealzliy said:


> Ooooh okay girl. To put it that way, I never saw any reduction in size after my swelling went away. They are still the same size they were 9 months ago, if not a little bigger. But I think like everyone above said, it depends on a bunch of factors!
> 
> I got 395cc saline implants under the muscle and they look so natural. I was aiming for a Big C/Small D to be proportionate to my body size. After swelling and everything went down, I got sized and I am a 32DD now (previous 32A).



That seems like a big difference from what you were originally intending. Are you happy with the size now?

I'm having difficulty envisioning what mine will look like if they were to swell up beyond a C cup (forgot if I mentioned it here before but I'm a full b/small C now according to a surgeon). I also have short legs and the kind of body that if my boobs are too big, I might look heavier. So I want to be extra cautious.


----------



## kwealzliy

bisousx said:


> That seems like a big difference from what you were originally intending. Are you happy with the size now?


 

VERY happy! It is more proportionate to my body that I thought. 

To be honest, you'll probably hear this a lot too. When I wear clothes (haha) my breasts appear smaller than if I were just in a bikini or a bra. Which is nice, but if I want to up play them then I can if I wanted too. 

Whenever I go into victorias secret and if I asked to be sized or ask them to help me find something, they ask for my size and I tell them 32DD, they give me the up and down look and ask me are you sure? we can size you again. Then they bring me the bra and they're surprised that it's my actual size. I don't know how it works that implants appear smaller than natural big breasts, but it is what it is lol! You can definitely go onto justbreastimplants.com/forums to read more about this phenomenon  hahah That's where I learned about it! 



Have you decided on cc/size, profile, implant type, under/over the muscle yet?  How tall are you and how much do you weight if you don't mind me asking?

I just read your other half of your comment, I definitely know what you mean! You're lucky that you have enough breast tissue to cover the implant because I know some girls that have started like me, a 32A and did not go under the muscle, the implants look like they were just balls glued on. 

As far as swelling goes, everyone is definitely different in how much they swell. After you get them done, try not to think about it too much whether it be you think you went too big or they are not big enough because you are still healing after surgery and will be still healing even 8 months post surgery. Your doctor will definitely talk to you about where you want to be size wise and let you know how many cc's he thinks you should have without looking too "top-heavy".


----------



## bisousx

kwealzliy said:


> VERY happy! It is more proportionate to my body that I thought.
> 
> To be honest, you'll probably hear this a lot too. When I wear clothes (haha) my breasts appear smaller than if I were just in a bikini or a bra. Which is nice, but if I want to up play them then I can if I wanted too.
> 
> Whenever I go into victorias secret and if I asked to be sized or ask them to help me find something, they ask for my size and I tell them 32DD, they give me the up and down look and ask me are you sure? we can size you again. Then they bring me the bra and they're surprised that it's my actual size. I don't know how it works that implants appear smaller than natural big breasts, but it is what it is lol! You can definitely go onto justbreastimplants.com/forums to read more about this phenomenon  hahah That's where I learned about it!
> 
> Have you decided on cc/size, profile, implant type, under/over the muscle yet?



Oh ok. That reassures me a bit. I'm most comfortable with the low 300 ccs. Going to meet with my friend who told me about the shrinking next week and ask her about her experience more.

I've narrowed everything down except the profile. Still can't picture what it'll look like with the width of my chest, so I'll let my doctor suggest the type.

The clinic I'm going to uses a dual plane method. The top part of the implant is covered by muscle (under) and the bottom part is covered by breast tissue. I'll post an image of the method when I get to the computer.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

eeeekkkk 4 days til my breast aug.... so excited. i had my pre-op appt yesterday and we went over all of the potential risks, etc again. 550cc's hoping for D-DD


----------



## bisousx

lvuittonaddict said:


> eeeekkkk 4 days til my breast aug.... so excited. i had my pre-op appt yesterday and we went over all of the potential risks, etc again. 550cc's hoping for D-DD



Good luck! Wishing you a happy and safe recovery.

I've made a lot of changes in the past few weeks. I not only changed my surgeon, but now am going with 400-450ccs, letting my surgeon make the final decision.


----------



## coconutsboston

Has anyone who has had theirs for a long time gotten them redone?  Or just gotten them redone at all?  I know the normal period is 10-15 years, and I'm approaching the 10 year mark.  On one hand, if they're not broken, I see no reason to spend the $ to fix them.  On the other hand, I wouldn't mind mine being smaller profile.  That said, I am NOT on board with the scaring it would cause.  How is the pain the 2nd time around?  When I got mine, it was like a day spa.  Totally minimal pain.  

Is it possible to get ones that are wider but smaller profile?  I love mine but sometimes I'm not a fan of how far apart they are (it's not noticeable to anyone else but it bugs me).


----------



## vhdos

^Do you have silicone or saline?  There really is no rule that says that implants need to be replaced every 10 years.  It's wise to have them checked, but it's not uncommon for women to go 15-20 years with the same set of implants.
As far as your concerns with your current implants, yes, you could probably address the profile issue, but I don't think that there's much that could be done about the spacing.  Implants that are far apart are typically that way because that's the the direction that your natural breasts pointed (and the implants simply amplified that look) or because of the pocket placement that you surgeon made for your implants.  Perhaps it's possible to make some adjustments in the pockets during a redo, but those would be questions that you would want to ask your PS.


----------



## coconutsboston

^^They're saline.  I'm too scared of the pain and scarring the 2nd time around!   I'll most likely keep this set until something happens like a leak.


----------



## vhdos

Since they are saline, in all likelihood, your implants should last more than 10 years and concerns about leaks are not as significant (as with silicone).  However, I would still suggest that you have your implants checked (in the near future) by your plastic surgeon.


----------



## elongreach

I'm very excited and nervous.  I just put down my deposit for surgery on May 16 for a breast lift, augmentation, and tummy tuck.  I've lost 130 pounds so I have no chest and a lot of skin.  I'm going to be getting silicone under the muscle.  Not sure the size yet.


----------



## kwealzliy

elongreach said:


> I'm very excited and nervous. I just put down my deposit for surgery on May 16 for a breast lift, augmentation, and tummy tuck. I've lost 130 pounds so I have no chest and a lot of skin. I'm going to be getting silicone under the muscle. Not sure the size yet.


 

That is great, girl!!!! I am excited for you  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

they're huge!!!!!! had my BA on monday. 550cc's, HP's, under the muscle


----------



## vhdos

elongreach said:


> I'm very excited and nervous.  I just put down my deposit for surgery on May 16 for a breast lift, augmentation, and tummy tuck.  I've lost 130 pounds so I have no chest and a lot of skin.  I'm going to be getting silicone under the muscle.  Not sure the size yet.



Wow, congrats on your weight loss.  That's a fabulous accomplishment!!!  Wishing you the best of luck on your upcoming surgery - and keep us posted


----------



## Bag Fetish

lvuittonaddict said:


> they're huge!!!!!! had my BA on monday. 550cc's, HP's, under the muscle



Then they settle and fluff they will be perfect. 
What size were you before your ba? 
Your going to have great upper pole fullness!!


----------



## vhdos

bisousx said:


> Good luck! Wishing you a happy and safe recovery.
> 
> I've made a lot of changes in the past few weeks. I not only changed my surgeon, but now am going with 400-450ccs, letting my surgeon make the final decision.



Hi bisousx  Just wondering how you're doing - is your procedure scheduled?


----------



## elongreach

lvuittonaddict said:


> they're huge!!!!!! had my BA on monday. 550cc's, HP's, under the muscle


 
You look good.  I'm sure they will be perfect when the swelling goes down!


----------



## All About LV

lvuittonaddict said:


> they're huge!!!!!! had my BA on monday. 550cc's, HP's, under the muscle


lol awesome! just dont expect them to look great for a few months.  Congrats! you will love them


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Bag Fetish said:


> Then they settle and fluff they will be perfect.
> What size were you before your ba?
> Your going to have great upper pole fullness!!





i was a 32A/AA.... really small mosquito bites. i cant wait for them to fluff and drop. ^___~


----------



## bisousx

vhdos said:


> Hi bisousx  Just wondering how you're doing - is your procedure scheduled?



Hi, yes! May 2 with a surgeon who is quadruple board certified. I took everyone's advice and have been obsessed with the breast implant forum  I feel very safe with my surgeon, so any worries have gone out the window.


----------



## bisousx

lvuittonaddict said:


> they're huge!!!!!! had my BA on monday. 550cc's, HP's, under the muscle



You're hilarious. Is that your doctor talking and youre taking photos of yourself ?? Lol! They look great so far, hope you're doing well.


----------



## vhdos

bisousx said:


> Hi, yes! May 2 with a surgeon who is quadruple board certified. I took everyone's advice and have been obsessed with the breast implant forum  I feel very safe with my surgeon, so any worries have gone out the window.



So glad to hear it.  You definitely did your research and it sounds like you made some smart choices.  Best of luck on your upcoming procedure!!!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

bisousx said:


> You're hilarious. Is that your doctor talking and youre taking photos of yourself ?? Lol! They look great so far, hope you're doing well.



bahaha... nope, its my daddy doing a crossword puzzle. lol..... my friends were like, "jen, i love how your dad is just chillen while you're taking pics of your boobs"


----------



## Bag Fetish

if that is your in the avi you dont look like you have mosquito bites... 
i'm sure going to to look beyond amazing.



lvuittonaddict said:


> i was a 32A/AA.... really small mosquito bites. i cant wait for them to fluff and drop. ^___~


----------



## Sweetredheart

Hi. I am soon to be 10 years post op. At age 19 I got saline implants under the muscle. I have never had any complications. They have been fantastic. I am so happy that I had them done.

But now I am wondering about long-term care. Is there a reason to replace them just because has been 10 years? Or do I do not have to have them replaced? Anyone else that have had them for 10 years+?

Any thoughts would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sweetredheart said:


> Hi. I am soon to be 10 years post op. At age 19 I got saline implants under the muscle. I have never had any complications. They have been fantastic. I am so happy that I had them done.
> 
> But now I am wondering about long-term care. Is there a reason to replace them just because has been 10 years? Or do I do not have to have them replaced? Anyone else that have had them for 10 years+?
> 
> Any thoughts would be helpful, thanks.


If its not broke done fix it!!
My sister got her in 1994 has never had a problem.. she has saline under as well.
I would just make sure you do regular self exams, maybe mention it to your doc if they dont know and ask about mamograms.. I think because you have implants that would start early.. but if you arent having issues and you are still happy with what you have leave it alone!!!!

With saline at least if there is a leak you now right away, within 12-24 hrs you will be flat. so you know there is an issue.

I have a friend that got saline in 1996 and she is on her 4th set.  She has a leak with the first pair.. right side. abt 4-5 yrs later,  Her doc no longer worked so she had to go to another doc.. about 2-3 later had another leak same side.    There was another pr and i'm not sure what happened... Her last set she went with gummie implants mod plus totally different from her others they were rounds.  and this about 4 yrs now nad she's ok...

funny when you think if the two, and the length of time.. yet my sister has never had an issue and one nothing but.


----------



## All About LV

Sweetredheart said:


> Hi. I am soon to be 10 years post op. At age 19 I got saline implants under the muscle. I have never had any complications. They have been fantastic. I am so happy that I had them done.
> 
> But now I am wondering about long-term care. Is there a reason to replace them just because has been 10 years? Or do I do not have to have them replaced? Anyone else that have had them for 10 years+?
> 
> Any thoughts would be helpful, thanks.


I have had mine for 16 years and have had no problems and love them.  I did not plan on getting them redone anytime soon but after reading over the implant forum, was tempted to have them replaced with the new gummy silicone.  I REALLY dont want to go thru the pain and recovery once again(it was really bad for me for some reason) but who knows what the future will bring.  Its nice to have the time to research and have the option though.


----------



## vhdos

Sweetredheart said:


> Hi. I am soon to be 10 years post op. At age 19 I got saline implants under the muscle. I have never had any complications. They have been fantastic. I am so happy that I had them done.
> 
> But now I am wondering about long-term care. Is there a reason to replace them just because has been 10 years? Or do I do not have to have them replaced? Anyone else that have had them for 10 years+?
> 
> Any thoughts would be helpful, thanks.



There is no "rule" that says that implants need to be replaced every 10 years.  It's wise to at least have them checked by your plastic surgeon, but replacement is not mandatory.


----------



## bisousx

Hi ladies,

How did you deal with the lifestyle changes that came post BA? I'm having a hard time imagining myself having to wear a bra all the time to prevent sagging (never had to think about this before) and not being able to wear a bandeau under my sheer tops. Should I just go smaller than a D? I just had my preop today and my surgeon thinks a C would look best on me. I want a full C with a "pop" to my look, but now I'm just confused.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Go with your first choice.. You will find if you are going under they aren't going to be as big as you thought.. Second you don't have to wear a bra 24/7
Unless which doesn't sound like it... You have droopy boobs to start.. But if you are taught you're going to be fine.. Wearing a cute top without a bra or something a little less supportive once in a while isn't going to hurt you..


----------



## bisousx

Bag Fetish said:


> Go with your first choice.. You will find if you are going under they aren't going to be as big as you thought.. Second you don't have to wear a bra 24/7
> Unless which doesn't sound like it... You have droopy boobs to start.. But if you are taught you're going to be fine.. Wearing a cute top without a bra or something a little less supportive once in a while isn't going to hurt you..




Thank you ... I'm having near panic attacks about this


----------



## vhdos

To be honest, I'd take the advice of your doctor.  You chose your plastic surgeon based on his experience & training and therefore, his opinion should carry a lot of weight.  I would go with whatever my doc said would give me the best overall look.  Maybe you mentioned this before, bisousx, but what is your pre-op size?


----------



## bisousx

vhdos said:


> To be honest, I'd take the advice of your doctor.  You chose your plastic surgeon based on his experience & training and therefore, his opinion should carry a lot of weight.  I would go with whatever my doc said would give me the best overall look.  Maybe you mentioned this before, bisousx, but what is your pre-op size?



I'm currently a full B/small C. 

My doctor is known for his preference in smaller breasts in general. I like that he prefers the natural look. But I know myself: the more I think about this surgery, the more I know I will look at them post-op and want them bigger. I told him I didn't want to have to come back to go bigger, and he replied that I'd be coming back for a breast lift if I go too big.

I didn't realize that my breasts would _sag_. I mean, are we talking about National Geographic sag or a natural looking breast with no upper pole fullness? Risking bottoming out? At the end, though, he's probably just going to choose what he thinks looks best on me. I'm having those pre-BA jitters.


----------



## vhdos

^It's certainly understandable to question yourself and have jitters!  I think that it's a common misconception that augmented breasts don't sag.  They can and do in some cases.  If you truly feel that the bigger size would be best for you, then tell your PS to err on the larger side.  I mean, yes, he wants his "work" to look good (and sometimes that means making educated choices that may not be a bit different than those of his patients), but he also needs you to be happy with your results.  I'm sure that it will all turn out okay


----------



## Bag Fetish

Im not if its been mentioned.. but this info is found on many if not all the ba sites .. 
when going under the muscle you lose 30%  (i beleive the number is) of volume.  That is simply from the muscle compressing it. and that is AFTER all the swelling is gone and your muscle has relaxed and gotten used to that implant.. so keep that in mind.  For someone with breast tissue that isnt a major deal but someone without it will make a differnce.


----------



## milyway

bisousx said:


> I'm currently a full B/small C.
> 
> My doctor is known for his preference in smaller breasts in general. I like that he prefers the natural look. But I know myself: the more I think about this surgery, the more I know I will look at them post-op and want them bigger. I told him I didn't want to have to come back to go bigger, and he replied that I'd be coming back for a breast lift if I go too big.
> 
> I didn't realize that my breasts would _sag_. I mean, are we talking about National Geographic sag or a natural looking breast with no upper pole fullness? Risking bottoming out? At the end, though, he's probably just going to choose what he thinks looks best on me. I'm having those pre-BA jitters.



Be careful of going too big because you may have backaches later. Anyway choose according to your body frame, and be more natural is the best, because if they are  too big, if you are an Asian, straightaway everyone knows you have them done.


----------



## gymangel812

milyway said:


> Be careful of going too big because you may have backaches later. Anyway choose according to your body frame, and be more natural is the best, because if they are  too big, if you are an Asian, straightaway everyone knows you have them done.


i'm a 32ddd (360cc) and my back doesn't hurt at all ever. i don't think she has to worry about that unless you are going super big. implants are lighter than normal breast tissue.


----------



## bisousx

vhdos said:


> ^It's certainly understandable to question yourself and have jitters!  I think that it's a common misconception that augmented breasts don't sag.  They can and do in some cases.  If you truly feel that the bigger size would be best for you, then tell your PS to err on the larger side.  I mean, yes, he wants his "work" to look good (and sometimes that means making educated choices that may not be a bit different than those of his patients), but he also needs you to be happy with your results.  I'm sure that it will all turn out okay



Thank you  Yes, reality is finally setting in for me...


@bagfetish - I tried on 350s and they looked good on me. But keeping in mind that I will lose that volume once the swelling goes away, that's why I want 400. I thought I wanted 450's but I tried them on again yesterday and they looked ridiculous on my frame. My surgeon says what you see is what you get with the sizers, but my friends with BA said to go a little bigger. So I'm not sure what to do! I'm sure obsessing about the cc size doesn't help, either.

@milyway - Thanks .. I am asian and where I live, everyone will assume they are fake if you're not flat as a board. Most of my asian friends have boob jobs, and much bigger ones than I am going. (small D)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Go with 400 and i'm sure you will be more then happy once everything settles.. Also keep in mind everyone is different and it can take 6-12 months to see final results.. 





bisousx said:


> Thank you  Yes, reality is finally setting in for me...
> 
> 
> @bagfetish - I tried on 350s and they looked good on me. But keeping in mind that I will lose that volume once the swelling goes away, that's why I want 400. I thought I wanted 450's but I tried them on again yesterday and they looked ridiculous on my frame.
> 
> @milyway - Thanks .. where I live, everyone will assume they are fake anyways. Most of my asian friends have boob jobs, and much bigger ones than I am going. (small D)


----------



## Bag Fetish

milyway said:


> Be careful of going too big because you may have backaches later. Anyway choose according to your body frame, and be more natural is the best, because if they are too big, if you are an Asian, straightaway everyone knows you have them done.


 

 Maybe it is me, and I do see the side of keeping things private as in not announcing a ba or anything as such to the would but i'm not sure why people deny it? 

I mean i'm sorry if I spent that kind of money i'm not going to deny it unless I got a botched job..  But I wouldnt be telling everyone but if close people asked i'd be honest with them.. I dont care if people assumed i had fake boobs..  whats the big deal?


----------



## bisousx

Bag Fetish said:


> Maybe it is me, and I do see the side of keeping things private as in not announcing a ba or anything as such to the would but i'm not sure why people deny it?
> 
> I mean i'm sorry if I spent that kind of money i'm not going to deny it unless I got a botched job..  But I wouldnt be telling everyone but if close people asked i'd be honest with them.. I dont care if people assumed i had fake boobs..  whats the big deal?



I would probably think the same way if I lived somewhere conservative and there'd be a lot of backlash from my friends/family. But everyone has been supportive and even encouraging for me to get this done. People already think I have fake boobs now thanks to Victoria's Secret.


----------



## Bag Fetish

bisousx said:


> I would probably think the same way if I lived somewhere conservative and there'd be a lot of backlash from my friends/family. But everyone has been supportive and even encouraging for me to get this done. People already think I have fake boobs now thanks to Victoria's Secret.


 
 I know a lot of ppl from the ba forums do that .. start wearing pdded/water bra's so that when they get impants its not a huge difference and no one really is the wiser to the ba.

as for family and friends.. having the support always makes things easier of course.
Me I dont care,  cuz i'm getting a ba for me and no one else.  Everyone have their opinion for why or why not. What you do is for you and only you.. its all about you and how you feel about you. So my thought is whatever. Think as you will, cuz the bottom line is "you" being happy.

Im glad you have support..


----------



## vhdos

Bag Fetish said:


> Maybe it is me, and I do see the side of keeping things private as in not announcing a ba or anything as such to the would but i'm not sure why people deny it?
> 
> I mean i'm sorry if I spent that kind of money i'm not going to deny it unless I got a botched job..  But I wouldnt be telling everyone but if close people asked i'd be honest with them.. I dont care if people assumed i had fake boobs..  whats the big deal?



I agree with you Bag Fetish.  I don't think that people need to announce a BA, but to deny it, just makes you look bad IMO.
Breast augmentation on most women is fairly obvious, so I always find it amusing when women talk about how no one knows about their "secret."  I had a close friend that would deny, deny, deny, and yet we all knew that she had a BA.  It became a sort of running joke about how she claimed that her boobs just naturally "grew" after she was pregnant (and never went back down again)  I guess that I don't see what the big deal is either  It's not something to hide...


----------



## elongreach

I'm going back to work two weeks after my BL/BA and TT, but only a couple of people know why I'm going to be out.  I'm not going to deny having something done if someone I feel comfortable telling asks me.  However, I don't feel it's everyone's business what I choose to do and how I spend my money.  They will probably notice a difference and will just talk under their breath about what I possibly could have done.  I just try to keep telling myself that I'm doing this so I'm happier with what I see in the mirror.  Because right now, I cannot see my weight loss because of the extra skin and saggy-ness.


----------



## vhdos

_please don't respond to spam_


----------



## All About LV

elongreach said:


> I'm going back to work two weeks after my BL/BA and TT, but only a couple of people know why I'm going to be out.  I'm not going to deny having something done if someone I feel comfortable telling asks me.  However, I don't feel it's everyone's business what I choose to do and how I spend my money.  They will probably notice a difference and will just talk under their breath about what I possibly could have done.  I just try to keep telling myself that I'm doing this so I'm happier with what I see in the mirror.  Because right now, I cannot see my weight loss because of the extra skin and saggy-ness.


I totally agree!  just keep in mind ppl are very judgmental which is prob why they will talk under their breath but all that matters is if YOU are happy with what you have done.  You did it for yourself and that should make you happy


----------



## vhdos

^I don't necessarily think that people are judgmental.   I think that it's perfectly normal to notice a difference is someone's physical appearance.  After all, isn't that part of the reason why we have some of us choose to have plastic surgery in the first place?  We don't like something about ourselves and therefore, we change it.  People talking simply means that they've noticed the changes.  I think that it's reasonable to expect people to comment.  As long as no one is being malicious, then I think that talking amongst themselves is fine (and more polite than just coming right out and asking you).


----------



## All About LV

well I kinda meant like the moment you tell someone you had a BA they automatically think airhead or attn whore (for lack of better wording) etc...at least that has been my experience.  This board has a HUGE amount of women supporting women which I find is awesome and is why I love it so much.  I had my BA 16 yrs ago when I dont think ppl had them done as much maybe? and were less accepting back then.  I have never been asked if I had a BA in all that time but I do get the occasional women whispering or giggling to each other about me at the gym or in passing which Ive never understood..kwim?


----------



## vhdos

^I guess that's all part of the territory though when someone makes a choice to have plastic surgery.  You have to accept the fact that people may talk, they may laugh, they may say mean things, they may be supportive, whatever it may be...  I don't really think that you can make a drastic change in your physical appearance without people noticing and/or commenting.  
I'm sorry that you've had some negative experiences with women commenting on your breast augmentation.  Their words are more likely about their own jealousy/insecurity and less about your appearance.


----------



## beachy10

sorry ignore


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Love them, but i think i should have gone bigger -______- i'll probably have them redone when the skin stretches and gets to "normal"


----------



## bisousx

I bet you're going to get even bigger once you drop and fluff. 550 right? 

Btw, I love your bikini top. Where is it from? 

My BA is in one week!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

bisousx said:


> I bet you're going to get even bigger once you drop and fluff. 550 right?
> 
> Btw, I love your bikini top. Where is it from?
> 
> My BA is in one week!



i really hope so. lol. i know i have to be patient- its just so hard  .... yups 550.

its from victorias secret... i forget the name of it.

omg!!!!!! sooooo excited.... i cant wait to see your results, girlie


----------



## Bag Fetish

lvuittonaddict said:


> Love them, but i think i should have gone bigger -______- i'll probably have them redone when the skin stretches and gets to "normal"


 
They look great and I think fit your size!!  Wait a year, you will see once they are healed and have fluffed you're going to be happier... Also I think for the pic's you dont look top heavy, you look slim so they fit you.

IMO dont mess with perfect now!!!  Go bigger if you still feel that why when you need a redo


----------



## elongreach

lvuittonaddict said:
			
		

> Love them, but i think i should have gone bigger -______- i'll probably have them redone when the skin stretches and gets to "normal"



Wow! They look fantastic!


----------



## Hally

lvuittonaddict said:


> i really hope so. lol. i know i have to be patient- its just so hard  .... yups 550.
> 
> its from victorias secret... i forget the name of it.
> 
> omg!!!!!! sooooo excited.... i cant wait to see your results, girlie



You are still high and tight....in time you will see your true results.  

You already look amazing, though.


----------



## SophiaLee

lvuittonaddict said:


> Love them, but i think i should have gone bigger -______- i'll probably have them redone when the skin stretches and gets to "normal"



No bigger, you are tiny everywhere else! They look great!


----------



## elongreach

Well I just finished my pre op appointment. I've got my vitamins, book and prescription. I gave them my final payment. So it's really happening. In three weeks exactly I will be in surgery.


----------



## vhdos

bisousx said:


> I bet you're going to get even bigger once you drop and fluff. 550 right?
> 
> Btw, I love your bikini top. Where is it from?
> 
> My BA is in one week!



Wow, only a week away.  I'm sure that you will do just fine.  Keep us posted


----------



## vhdos

elongreach said:


> Well I just finished my pre op appointment. I've got my vitamins, book and prescription. I gave them my final payment. So it's really happening. In three weeks exactly I will be in surgery.



Good for you  Wishing you the best.  Keep us posted.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

elongreach said:


> Well I just finished my pre op appointment. I've got my vitamins, book and prescription. I gave them my final payment. So it's really happening. In three weeks exactly I will be in surgery.





OMG!!!!!! i remember the feeling when i knew for sure my surgeries were happening. it's such an amazing feeling. 

I know just a BA is an outpatient procedure, but i had a few other surgeries, so i was in the hospital for about 4 days following... Idk how i would have managed outpatient.


----------



## elongreach

lvuittonaddict said:


> OMG!!!!!! i remember the feeling when i knew for sure my surgeries were happening. it's such an amazing feeling.
> 
> I know just a BA is an outpatient procedure, but i had a few other surgeries, so i was in the hospital for about 4 days following... Idk how i would have managed outpatient.


 
Right.  I'm have a total of 3.  BL, BA, and TT.  But I'm not staying in the hospital.  I opted for the surgery center.  Although I'm starting to wish I would have just coughed up the extra money for the hospital instead of putting my wellbeing in my father's hands for the first 2 days.


----------



## beachy10

Did you ladies get to take home the sizers to try on with different outfits?


----------



## elongreach

beachy10 said:


> Did you ladies get to take home the sizers to try on with different outfits?


 
I didn't.  I just tried them on during my initial consultation.  They may let you take them home with you if you have a deposit already in.  I'm not sure if they let you take home the sizers if they don't have any collateral.  But I would ask either way.


----------



## dianalondontv

lvuittonaddict said:


> Love them, but i think i should have gone bigger -______- i'll probably have them redone when the skin stretches and gets to "normal"



absolutely beautiful darling xx


----------



## vhdos

beachy10 said:


> Did you ladies get to take home the sizers to try on with different outfits?



I don't think that's standard practice.  Most places just let you try them on in the office.


----------



## bisousx

beachy10 said:


> Did you ladies get to take home the sizers to try on with different outfits?



No. Google "rice sizers for breast augmentation" and you'll get instructions on how to make them at home.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

beachy10 said:


> Did you ladies get to take home the sizers to try on with different outfits?





no, i honestly didnt even try anything on when i went in for my consultation(which i thought was a little weird).... i told her i wanted a full full C/D.... my parents were with me and they only wanted a B/C so my surgeon recommended 450.... i was like, nope! so i just upped it to 550cc without any sort of reference on my actual body. thank god i went up because i feel like these are going to be perfect when they finish dropping and fluffing


----------



## gymangel812

beachy10 said:


> Did you ladies get to take home the sizers to try on with different outfits?


i didn't even try on sizers in the office. i told the dr what i wanted and showed pics and he decided what size to put in (he brought 3 in the OR to try on).


----------



## New2loubou

beachy10 said:


> Did you ladies get to take home the sizers to try on with different outfits?



I've not heard of being able to take them home.  

I would recommend going a bit larger than what you try on.  I felt the size I tried on were huge in the bra but was advised they would be smaller after surgery.  I'm originally a small A and now a full C.  I didn't go under the muscle but am glad I sized up from the original decision.  Good luck!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Use a nylon.. Full it with rice. 
Its the easiest way to figure out size..


----------



## bisousx

My BA is tomorrow! I'm feeling very calm about it. Wish me luck and thanks for all the advice, ladies! It is much appreciated


----------



## vhdos

^wishing you lots of luck for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## etk123

Best of luck!!! Speedy recovery!


----------



## elongreach

Good luck bisousx!


----------



## Hally

It's a weird feeling when you wake up after surgery and there they are.  

I'll also be wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Purse_lover_A

Can anyone recommend a good doctor in Melbourne? I would live to see Hamish Farrow but I cannot afford him!


----------



## Slavisa

Purse_lover_A said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a good doctor in Melbourne? I would live to see Hamish Farrow but I cannot afford him!



Dr Jane Paterson did mine! She's $13,000 - how much is Farrow? She's in Richmond.

I love mine, Jane is fantastic!

Are you after the bolt on look or more natural?


----------



## coconutsboston

bisousx said:


> I'm currently a full B/small C.
> 
> My doctor is known for his preference in smaller breasts in general. I like that he prefers the natural look. But I know myself: the more I think about this surgery, the more I know I will look at them post-op and want them bigger. I told him I didn't want to have to come back to go bigger, and he replied that I'd be coming back for a breast lift if I go too big.
> 
> I didn't realize that my breasts would _sag_. I mean, are we talking about National Geographic sag or a natural looking breast with no upper pole fullness? Risking bottoming out? At the end, though, he's probably just going to choose what he thinks looks best on me. I'm having those pre-BA jitters.



It depends on whether you had taut skin before or elastic, and how much you get them overfilled.  I had elastic skin and mine have always looked natural if I want them to but fake if I wanted them to (bras/swimsuits, etc).  




vhdos said:


> I agree with you Bag Fetish.  I don't think that people need to announce a BA, but to deny it, just makes you look bad IMO.
> Breast augmentation on most women is fairly obvious, so I always find it amusing when women talk about how no one knows about their "secret."  I had a close friend that would deny, deny, deny, and yet we all knew that she had a BA.  It became a sort of running joke about how she claimed that her boobs just naturally "grew" after she was pregnant (and never went back down again)  I guess that I don't see what the big deal is either  It's not something to hide...



I had done like someone else suggested for a long time and wore the chicken cutlets (not with the intent to hide anything, I just wanted to get used to how the implants might feel and look.  They happened to be roughly the same size as my current implant, ironically)  so although people suspected when/if I got them done, only those close to me knew.  It's been 8 years and my brother and SIL still don't know, nor do any of my cousins/aunts.  It wasn't so much of a thing to hide that I got a BA (well, aside from my parents being mortified), but the lecture that my awful SIL and certain relatives would have given me on spending my $ at the time.  (I was 21).  With people like that, I've just learned to avoid certain topics and to this day I've managed to evade that one.  I don't make any attempt to downplay them at the pool so all they are left with is their own assumptions.    It's been so long now that they stopped asking years ago.  



lvuittonaddict said:


> Love them, but i think i should have gone bigger -______- i'll probably have them redone when the skin stretches and gets to "normal"



I think they look GREAT!  Mine looked like pointy strangely shaped torpedoes for the first 4 months.  I think the size suits you.  



lvuittonaddict said:


> no, i honestly didnt even try anything on when i went in for my consultation(which i thought was a little weird).... i told her i wanted a full full C/D.... my parents were with me and they only wanted a B/C so my surgeon recommended 450.... i was like, nope! so i just upped it to 550cc without any sort of reference on my actual body. thank god i went up because i feel like these are going to be perfect when they finish dropping and fluffing



I didn't try anything on either.  I didn't even know the CCs until I got out of the OR. He had mentioned they'd be 300 or 350, but he was going to try both and see which was most flattering.   My PS was amazing and I fully trusted him to do what looks best.  I still love mine and the only qualm I've really ever had is that they're moderate profile (I have elastic skin, I suppose that's why he put those in) and I wish they didn't stick out quite so far.  It's not a deal breaker for me, but if I ever get them redone I'll most likely get a lift and see if he can put in a smaller profile implant.  



gymangel812 said:


> i didn't even try on sizers in the office. i told the dr what i wanted and showed pics and he decided what size to put in (he brought 3 in the OR to try on).



Same here.  



bisousx said:


> My BA is tomorrow! I'm feeling very calm about it. Wish me luck and thanks for all the advice, ladies! It is much appreciated



Best of luck/Congratulations!  Hope you have a speedy recovery.  Keep us posted on your experience!


----------



## Purse_lover_A

Slavisa said:


> Dr Jane Paterson did mine! She's $13,000 - how much is Farrow? She's in Richmond.
> 
> I love mine, Jane is fantastic!
> 
> Are you after the bolt on look or more natural?




Hamish isn't that bad in comparison then... He is $14000! Thank you for your help. I think I will go back to him. His service and work is amazing!


----------



## vhdos

coconutsboston said:


> It depends on whether you had taut skin before or elastic, and how much you get them overfilled.  I had elastic skin and mine have always looked natural if I want them to but fake if I wanted them to (bras/swimsuits, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had done like someone else suggested for a long time and wore the chicken cutlets (not with the intent to hide anything, I just wanted to get used to how the implants might feel and look.  They happened to be roughly the same size as my current implant, ironically)  so although people suspected when/if I got them done, only those close to me knew.  It's been 8 years and my brother and SIL still don't know, nor do any of my cousins/aunts.  It wasn't so much of a thing to hide that I got a BA (well, aside from my parents being mortified), but the lecture that my awful SIL and certain relatives would have given me on spending my $ at the time.  (I was 21).  With people like that, I've just learned to avoid certain topics and to this day I've managed to evade that one.  I don't make any attempt to downplay them at the pool so all they are left with is their own assumptions.    It's been so long now that they stopped asking years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look GREAT!  Mine looked like pointy strangely shaped torpedoes for the first 4 months.  I think the size suits you.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't try anything on either.  I didn't even know the CCs until I got out of the OR. He had mentioned they'd be 300 or 350, but he was going to try both and see which was most flattering.   My PS was amazing and I fully trusted him to do what looks best.  I still love mine and the only qualm I've really ever had is that they're moderate profile (I have elastic skin, I suppose that's why he put those in) and I wish they didn't stick out quite so far.  It's not a deal breaker for me, but if I ever get them redone I'll most likely get a lift and see if he can put in a smaller profile implant.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck/Congratulations!  Hope you have a speedy recovery.  Keep us posted on your experience!



I don't know about you, but I can (mostly) tell when someone is padding a bra (be it cutlets or just a padded bra) as opposed to someone who has implants.  It just looks different and that's part of the reason why people choose to get breast augmentation in the first place.  Also, how do you know that people don't know?  It's not like you'd ask them if they knew because you're not offering up the info.  The good friend of mine that I mentioned above was so certain that no one knew of her "secret" and yet, we all knew.  I think that the only people who don't know, are people who are not savvy about plastic surgery in general (and that number is quickly dwindling with the prevalence of plastic surgery these days).  Anyways, I'm glad that you had a good result and are happy with your implants because in the end, that's really all that matters


----------



## Slavisa

Purse_lover_A said:
			
		

> Hamish isn't that bad in comparison then... He is $14000! Thank you for your help. I think I will go back to him. His service and work is amazing!



If you love his work, don't shop around for cheaper as you'll be dirty if you hate the cheaper result lol


----------



## bisousx

I made it! At the last second, the surgeon told me that he thinks going "too big" would make me look heavier, so I freaked out of course and let him pick. He ended up picking the same cc amount that I wanted (400 ccs). Lol.. all that stress for nothing.. The first couple hours was intense pain, but now it's manageable. They look amazing already!!


----------



## elongreach

^I'm so happy you made it out okay and that you're not in discomfort!


----------



## etk123

So glad it went well! They will just get better and better!


----------



## bisousx

Thank you


----------



## Purse_lover_A

Slavisa said:


> If you love his work, don't shop around for cheaper as you'll be dirty if you hate the cheaper result lol



Thank you Slavisa!

I will see when he can book me in


----------



## Purse_lover_A

bisousx said:


> I made it! At the last second, the surgeon told me that he thinks going "too big" would make me look heavier, so I freaked out of course and let him pick. He ended up picking the same cc amount that I wanted (400 ccs). Lol.. all that stress for nothing.. The first couple hours was intense pain, but now it's manageable. They look amazing already!!



Wishing you speedy recovery Bisousx!


----------



## vhdos

Congrats on a successful surgery, Bisousx!!!!  Now take it easy and let your body heal.  You'll be back to normal (well, a "new" normal anyways) before you know it


----------



## coconutsboston

vhdos said:


> I don't know about you, but I can (mostly) tell when someone is padding a bra (be it cutlets or just a padded bra) as opposed to someone who has implants.  It just looks different and that's part of the reason why people choose to get breast augmentation in the first place.  Also, how do you know that people don't know?  It's not like you'd ask them if they knew because you're not offering up the info.  The good friend of mine that I mentioned above was so certain that no one knew of her "secret" and yet, we all knew.  I think that the only people who don't know, are people who are not savvy about plastic surgery in general (and that number is quickly dwindling with the prevalence of plastic surgery these days).  Anyways, I'm glad that you had a good result and are happy with your implants because in the end, that's really all that matters



I can usually tell too, regardless of whether or not they're all hanging out or covered up.  

 I dated this guy for a long time (that I'd been pretty good friends with for 11 years).  I assumed he knew because he knew me before/after the BA.  I had a wine fueled slip of the tongue and I thought he was going to fall off the chair.  I nearly did because I was just as shocked he never figured it out, all things considered.  Sure they don't look like they're bolted to my chest and aren't rock hard to touch, but they definitely don't look or feel like something nature made, LOL. I promise I'm not dating adjudicated idiots but it's a recurring theme with guys I have dated who didn't know me before. I think they just see boobs & the switch in their brain flips off.  

Girls on the other hand just assume they're big.  I'm like you, I tend to err on the thought that most people are PS savvy, so it's always as shocking to me to hear that people don't know as it is for them to find out they're not real.


----------



## vhdos

^I think that often times, people act as if they don't know because it's the polite thing to do.  They know that you haven't offered up the info, which means that on some level, you've kept it private.  They respect that by acting all surprised.  I'm not saying that everyone knows, 100% of the time, but I think that more often than not, people know.


----------



## beachy10

Can anyone recommend a Dr. in California? I am in Northern CA but would be willing to travel to Los Angeles if the person was right. I am looking for a natural look BA.


----------



## bisousx

beachy10 said:


> Can anyone recommend a Dr. in California? I am in Northern CA but would be willing to travel to Los Angeles if the person was right. I am looking for a natural look BA.



I like the works of: Dr. Shamoun (Newport), Dr. Teitelbaum (Santa Monica) and Dr. David Kim (Beverly Hills).


----------



## Hally

bisousx said:


> I made it! At the last second, the surgeon told me that he thinks going "too big" would make me look heavier, so I freaked out of course and let him pick. He ended up picking the same cc amount that I wanted (400 ccs). Lol.. all that stress for nothing.. The first couple hours was intense pain, but now it's manageable. They look amazing already!!



I was thinking about you!  I'm so glad it went well.


----------



## vhdos

How are you feeling Bisousx?


----------



## coconutsboston

vhdos said:


> ^I think that often times, people act as if they don't know because it's the polite thing to do.  They know that you haven't offered up the info, which means that on some level, you've kept it private.  They respect that by acting all surprised.  I'm not saying that everyone knows, 100% of the time, but I think that more often than not, people know.



Very good point!


----------



## bisousx

vhdos said:


> How are you feeling Bisousx?



Awful  It feels like my arms were ripped out of its sockets. My post op appointment is today so I'm going to address everything w the surgeon. It almost feels more difficult than the first day. My surgeon also doesn't prescribe muscle relaxers because he believes if it drops too early, it might miss the pockets.


----------



## coconutsboston

bisousx said:


> Awful  It feels like my arms were ripped out of its sockets. My post op appointment is today so I'm going to address everything w the surgeon. It almost feels more difficult than the first day. My surgeon also doesn't prescribe muscle relaxers because he believes if it drops too early, it might miss the pockets.



Oh no!  Sorry to hear that!  What did your PS say at your post-op?  I hope the pain subsides soon.

Did you go through the armpit?


----------



## bisousx

coconutsboston said:


> Oh no!  Sorry to hear that!  What did your PS say at your post-op?  I hope the pain subsides soon.
> 
> Did you go through the armpit?



He said it's normal and that I'm expected to hate him for a few days. It's much better now... I'm off the painkillers and onto Tylenol. I even drove myself home, which is 1.5 hrs away. Thanks for asking


----------



## vhdos

lvuittonaddict said:


> no, i honestly didnt even try anything on when i went in for my consultation(which i thought was a little weird).... i told her i wanted a full full C/D.... my parents were with me and they only wanted a B/C so my surgeon recommended 450.... i was like, nope! so i just upped it to 550cc without any sort of reference on my actual body. thank god i went up because i feel like these are going to be perfect when they finish dropping and fluffing



How have you been feeling, lvuittonaddict?


----------



## coconutsboston

bisousx said:


> He said it's normal and that I'm expected to hate him for a few days. It's much better now... I'm off the painkillers and onto Tylenol. I even drove myself home, which is 1.5 hrs away. Thanks for asking



That's great to hear.  Sounds like the worst is past now!  How do you like them so far?


----------



## bisousx

coconutsboston said:


> That's great to hear. Sounds like the worst is past now! How do you like them so far?


 

I'm in love  The hardest part now is not being able to work out or dance. 400 ccs was a perfect size for me. I look the same in my clothes unless its a low cut top, and sexier in a bikini.


----------



## marina230

bisousx said:


> I'm in love  The hardest part now is not being able to work out or dance. 400 ccs was a perfect size for me. I look the same in my clothes unless its a low cut top, and sexier in a bikini.


 I am very happy for you!!! I did mine 16 years ago and wonder why it was not done 25 years ago (in my case I did a reduction + implants to have a good shape).
Enjoy your new look!!


----------



## bisousx

Thank you! I wish I did this years ago, too!


----------



## elongreach

I'm hoping I feel as good as you next week. My surgery is on the 16th. I'm having a BL/BA and TT.


----------



## marina230

elongreach said:


> I'm hoping I feel as good as you next week. My surgery is on the 16th. I'm having a BL/BA and TT.



Congratulation with your weight lost! I did loose almost the same amount  25 years ago, so I know it is not easy. Good luck with your surgery and it is good to do all this together (at least I regret not doing all at the same time).


----------



## bisousx

elongreach said:


> I'm hoping I feel as good as you next week. My surgery is on the 16th. I'm having a BL/BA and TT.



Good luck! You will love it  be sure to stay on top of your meds and you'll be fine.


----------



## elongreach

Thanks. This is my 30th birthday gift. So I'm looking forward to the outcome. I'll probably have a brachioplasty and thigh lift as a grad gift next year depending on how I feel about the current procedures. 

Did you provide your surgeon with photos of what you were looking for?  I found a few, but I'm not sure if they will work for me since I have so much extra skin. But I trust my surgeon to do the right thing. He comes highly recommended for individuals that have loss massive amounts of weight.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

bisousx said:


> Thank you! I wish I did this years ago, too!






omg!!!! im so happy for you!!! its so exciting, isnt it? is your surgeon making you wear an ace bandage for a month? mine did -____- lol... i finally can wear sports bras. lol


----------



## lvuittonaddict

vhdos said:


> How have you been feeling, lvuittonaddict?




hiya... feeling so much better. my surgeon told me that my breasts(after they fully drop into their pocket) will be bigger than they are now- thank god. i am loving all of the attention as well.... bahaha... its funny when you walk passed guys and they glance at your face- then stare at your chest. bahahahaha. weirdos. jk


----------



## etk123

elongreach said:


> Thanks. This is my 30th birthday gift. So I'm looking forward to the outcome. I'll probably have a brachioplasty and thigh lift as a grad gift next year depending on how I feel about the current procedures.
> 
> Did you provide your surgeon with photos of what you were looking for?  *I found a few, but I'm not sure if they will work for me since I have so much extra skin. But I trust my surgeon to do the right thing. He comes highly recommended for individuals that have loss massive amounts of weight.*



I think this is the best way to go about it. So many girls have unrealistic expectations of what their surgeons can do, trust your doctor to make you look the best you possibly can. I have been told I look fake, but I looked exactly the same when I was breastfeeding, before ba! This is how_ I _look with big boobs hehe. Every body is different.


----------



## bisousx

lvuittonaddict said:


> omg!!!! im so happy for you!!! its so exciting, isnt it? is your surgeon making you wear an ace bandage for a month? mine did -____- lol... i finally can wear sports bras. lol



 No, I just have to wear a sexy surgical bra for another week or two lol


----------



## bisousx

elongreach said:


> Thanks. This is my 30th birthday gift. So I'm looking forward to the outcome. I'll probably have a brachioplasty and thigh lift as a grad gift next year depending on how I feel about the current procedures.
> 
> Did you provide your surgeon with photos of what you were looking for?  I found a few, but I'm not sure if they will work for me since I have so much extra skin. But I trust my surgeon to do the right thing. He comes highly recommended for individuals that have loss massive amounts of weight.



Happy birthday! 

I didn't give any photos to my surgeon since I knew I wanted to be two cup sizes larger (200 ccs=1 cup size, approx.. but not guaranteed) but I think it's a good idea to bring photos of someone w/ similar body size and ideal breast size.


----------



## vhdos

lvuittonaddict said:


> hiya... feeling so much better. my surgeon told me that my breasts(after they fully drop into their pocket) will be bigger than they are now- thank god. i am loving all of the attention as well.... bahaha... its funny when you walk passed guys and they glance at your face- then stare at your chest. bahahahaha. weirdos. jk



Glad you're feeling better and I'm sure you look amazing


----------



## PrettyProbz

Hey girls. I want some honest advice. I can't make a thread as I am too new so I'm just going to post here. I was debating on getting Juvederm lip filler on my lips. Mostly because of my top lip. I think it is uneven and makes me look like I'm snarling. Let me know if i'm being too picky or if you think it would help


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sorry but what does this have to do with Breast Augmentation?? I think there are threads on this .. Botox and Fillers i think its called.   


PrettyProbz said:


> Hey girls. I want some honest advice. I can't make a thread as I am too new so I'm just going to post here. I was debating on getting Juvederm lip filler on my lips. Mostly because of my top lip. I think it is uneven and makes me look like I'm snarling. Let me know if i'm being too picky or if you think it would help


----------



## PrettyProbz

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Sorry but what does this have to do with Breast Augmentation?? I think there are threads on this .. Botox and Fillers i think its called.



Very well i'll try to find it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

PrettyProbz said:


> Very well i'll try to find it.


check the beauty bar..http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/filler-corners-of-mouth-725244.html 
or just search filler..


----------



## PrettyProbz

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> check the beauty bar..http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/filler-corners-of-mouth-725244.html
> or just search filler..



Thank you!! I just posted in a filler thread in here before I saw your reply. I'll try out the Beauty Bar if I don't get any responses. Thanks again


----------



## bisousx

I'm feeling back to normal. I hope my PS will clear me for working out today... The photo was taken at one week.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> I'm feeling back to normal. I hope my PS will clear me for working out today... The photo was taken at one week.



Wow, this looks great and very natural.


----------



## PrettyProbz

bisousx said:
			
		

> I'm feeling back to normal. I hope my PS will clear me for working out today... The photo was taken at one week.



OMG!!! You look AWESOME


----------



## Muslickz

I am in such need for Breast Augmentation... after having 4 kids they have done a number on my boobs and they were not big to begin with ya know so..... I try to make a joke of it and just say they are sad lol

-M


----------



## marina230

bisousx said:


> I'm feeling back to normal. I hope my PS will clear me for working out today... The photo was taken at one week.



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## elongreach

bisousx said:


> I'm feeling back to normal. I hope my PS will clear me for working out today... The photo was taken at one week.


 
Fabulous!


----------



## Bag Fetish

bisousx said:


> I'm feeling back to normal. I hope my PS will clear me for working out today... The photo was taken at one week.


 

You look great.. and natural!


----------



## vhdos

bisousx said:


> I'm feeling back to normal. I hope my PS will clear me for working out today... The photo was taken at one week.



You look stunning and all of your research paid off!  You can definitely tell that your PS was really, really good


----------



## bisousx

Thank you everyone! I'm glad I am able to share my experience with you guys. 

Vdhos, thank you especially for your advice to choose a board certified doctor.  I believe his qualifications made a huge difference in my recovery... I had a few gfs visit me during my recovery and they were amazed that I could sit up on my own, drive on the third day, and now I'm cleared to work out and wear whatever bras I want. If I could pass on some advice to anyone else considering a BA, please choose someone who is board certified. Even if they are more expensive, it's worth every penny.


----------



## vhdos

^You're absolutely right, bisoux.  Women don't realize that choosing the best (and most qualified) plastic surgeon not only leads to the best result, but it also minimizes recovery time


----------



## coconutsboston

bisousx said:


> I'm feeling back to normal. I hope my PS will clear me for working out today... The photo was taken at one week.



They look great for one week!  Congrats again!


----------



## coconutsboston

vhdos said:


> ^You're absolutely right, bisoux.  Women don't realize that choosing the best (and most qualified) plastic surgeon not only leads to the best result, but it also minimizes recovery time



+1.  Spend the extra time and $ finding a good PS...it's totally worth it.


----------



## vhdos

Money is not always indicative of a good plastic surgeon, though.  One of the best (Board Certified) plastic  surgeons I know, only charges around $4000 (for saline).  I agree that bargain-shopping for a PS is NEVER a good idea, but quality work doesn't always have to come with an inflated price tag.


----------



## lcarlson90

Bisoux you look great. Can I ask which doctor did your surgery?


----------



## bisousx

Thank you. Dr. John Shamoun


----------



## lvuittonaddict

limom said:


> Wow, this looks great and very natural.



Yah! Omg!!!! They look amazing. Mine are still dropping and fluffing -___- Lucky!  hehe. Your surgeon did an amazing job


----------



## lvuittonaddict

bisousx said:


> Thank you everyone! I'm glad I am able to share my experience with you guys.
> 
> Vdhos, thank you especially for your advice to choose a board certified doctor.  I believe his qualifications made a huge difference in my recovery... I had a few gfs visit me during my recovery and they were amazed that I could sit up on my own, drive on the third day, and now I'm cleared to work out and wear whatever bras I want. If I could pass on some advice to anyone else considering a BA, please choose someone who is board certified. Even if they are more expensive, it's worth every penny.






I completely forgot- did you get silicone or saline? And infrmammary? I can't wear bras with underwire for another 5months -____-


----------



## bisousx

lvuittonaddict said:


> I completely forgot- did you get silicone or saline? And infrmammary? I can't wear bras with underwire for another 5months -____-



Oh mine still need to drop and fluff too, it's just bikini ready (good shape, no bruises etc). I did silicone w nipple incision. I can wear any bras now but have to wear my surgical bra at night.


----------



## vhdos

^Are they cohesive gel silicone or just the standard silicone implant?


----------



## bisousx

All silicones are cohesive gels now. But mine are the regular round/smooth silicones, not the form stable anatomicals. I considered those for awhile but decided I didn't want to risk them flipping over in the pockets.


----------



## vhdos

bisousx said:


> All silicones are cohesive gels now. But mine are the regular round/smooth silicones, not the form stable anatomicals. I considered those for awhile but decided I didn't want to risk them flipping over in the pockets.



Yes, when I said "cohesive gel" I meant the anatomicals.  
Anyways, you definitely made the right choice.  They look very natural on you


----------



## beachy10

bisousx said:


> I'm feeling back to normal. I hope my PS will clear me for working out today... The photo was taken at one week.


 
YOu look great!


----------



## BacardiBreezer

Anyone here did their BA in Seoul? I hope someone can recommend a good doc to me, I'm planning my trip to Seoul in July.


----------



## coconutsboston

bisousx said:


> All silicones are cohesive gels now. But mine are the regular round/smooth silicones, not the form stable anatomicals. I considered those for awhile but decided I didn't want to risk them flipping over in the pockets.



I've been out of the BA loop for a while - what is a form stable anatomical silicone implant?  Sorry for the dumb ?, saline was pretty much the ONLY option when I got mine, and I haven't really kept up with emerging technologies!


----------



## vhdos

Silicone implants have different grades of cohesive gel.  The form stable anatomicals have a high level of cohesiveness.  They are sometimes referred to as "gummy bear" implants because their consistency is similar to that of an actual gummy bear.  The "anatomical" part of it has to do with the shape of the implant.  The anatomicals are sort of tear-dropped shaped (resembling that of a natural breast shape).


----------



## elongreach

Well tomorrow is my day.  I have to be at the surgery center at 6:45am.  I am really nervous, but holding it in pretty well since I'm working today.  Something of which I'm kicking myself for.  I really should have taken today off.  I still have a few things I want to get taken care of today.


----------



## bisousx

Wow!!! Good luck tomorrow. At least you're working and keeping your mind off things. Can't wait to hear about your progress


----------



## marina230

elongreach said:


> Well tomorrow is my day.  I have to be at the surgery center at 6:45am.  I am really nervous, but holding it in pretty well since I'm working today.  Something of which I'm kicking myself for.  I really should have taken today off.  I still have a few things I want to get taken care of today.



Good luck!


----------



## etk123

Good luck! And a quick recovery!


----------



## beachy10

I have my first consultation tomorrow with a PS in my hometown. But, I am really thinking I want the gummy bear implants because I fear of the cohesive gel oozing and saline rippling. If that's the case I will have to fly to Socal to get them with Dr. Teitelbaum and be part of the trial. I guess the upside is that you get free MRI's so if there are any issues you'd know right away.

Anyway I've done lots of research on BA and think I know what questions to ask. I am not sure how my BF feels since he thinks all BA's look fake. But I tell him you don't notice the ones that look natural of course!! Ugh men.


----------



## elongreach

Well I'm still alive. I am now laying in my recliner trying to relax. Because I also got a tummy tuck, most of my discomfort is coming from the drains and awfully tight binder. Haven't seen any of the results but I did get my implant card. They are mentor high profiles in 475cc.


----------



## Chanel522

Congrats elongreach!!  Hope you're feeling better soon and I'm sure you'll look amazing when you can take all of your bandages off.  Glad to hear everything went well


----------



## bisousx

Congrats elongreach! Happy healing


----------



## vhdos

elongreach said:


> Well I'm still alive. I am now laying in my recliner trying to relax. Because I also got a tummy tuck, most of my discomfort is coming from the drains and awfully tight binder. Haven't seen any of the results but I did get my implant card. They are mentor high profiles in 475cc.



Just take it easy for a while.  A close friend of mine had the exact same procedures as you and her healing was a pretty slow process, so don't push yourself too hard.  I wish you a speedy recovery!  So glad your surgery is behind you now


----------



## coconutsboston

vhdos said:


> Silicone implants have different grades of cohesive gel.  The form stable anatomicals have a high level of cohesiveness.  They are sometimes referred to as "gummy bear" implants because their consistency is similar to that of an actual gummy bear.  The "anatomical" part of it has to do with the shape of the implant.  The anatomicals are sort of tear-dropped shaped (resembling that of a natural breast shape).



Thank you!  I've never even heard of this until now.


----------



## Lucy616

I'm curoious about the healing experience after following BA. If you or someone you know have had BA, how long did it take to no longer need pain medications and be able to return to normal activities (especially running)?  Does the size of the implants have an impact on the rate of recovery?  Are you always aware of the presence of the implants or do you no longer notice them? 

I'm currently about an A cup and would like to have a C cup.


----------



## Slavisa

I was off the pain killers (endone) after 3 days. Didn't try & jog until 8 weeks later.

I forget about my implants until I sleep on my stomach.


----------



## elongreach

I'm still really swollen, but I don't feel or think about them until I massage them.  I'm not sure if it makes a difference whether your implants are under or over the muscle.


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, it makes a huge difference if your implants are over or under the muscle.  Under the muscle typically has a longer healing time and is usually considered to be more painful.
Most women are off of prescription pain meds in 2-3 days (at which time, OTC painkillers can be used).  
As far as exercise is concerned, typically a doctor would suggest no high-impact activities (like running) for around 3 weeks following the procedure.  However, every doctor is different.


----------



## elongreach

vhdos said:
			
		

> ^Yes, it makes a huge difference if your implants are over or under the muscle.  Under the muscle typically has a longer healing time and is usually considered to be more painful.
> Most women are off of prescription pain meds in 2-3 days (at which time, OTC painkillers can be used).
> As far as exercise is concerned, typically a doctor would suggest no high-impact activities (like running) for around 3 weeks following the procedure.  However, every doctor is different.



My answer was specifically to the question of whether you can feel the implant inside of your chest. I am aware there is a difference between overs and unders. HOWEVER, I am not sure of whether the implant is more noticeable when your implants are over the muscle.  Hence the reason for the last sentence of my previous post.


----------



## vhdos

6I was mostly addressing Lucy616s post on the previous page.
Glad you're healing well, longreach


----------



## mk78

bisousx said:


> I'm feeling back to normal. I hope my PS will clear me for working out today... The photo was taken at one week.


Wow you do look great especially at one week!! I had to conceal mine in surgical bras for almost six weeks as I was petrified they weren't getting the support they needed!!. They were an investment so I wanted to make sure I went by the book! So what did you get exactly and what is your dress size and height? He did a good job as though they are big they are well suited to your form


----------



## coconutsboston

^^I LOVED  my surgical bra.  I actually found a similar one on sale at Target shortly after and bought it too.  It was just so comfy to hang around the house in, and sleep in.


----------



## mk78

^^ Loool I did too at first for the comfort factor but mine looked so unsexy and drab and I eventually started to feel that way and couldn't wait to get into feminine lingerie


----------



## bisousx

mk78 said:


> Wow you do look great especially at one week!! I had to conceal mine in surgical bras for almost six weeks as I was petrified they weren't getting the support they needed!!. They were an investment so I wanted to make sure I went by the book! So what did you get exactly and what is your dress size and height? He did a good job as though they are big they are well suited to your form


 

I am 5'4" and a size 4/small (medium if the bust is fitted); got 400ccs silicone, round, High profiles. I started out as a 34B or 32C.

I miss being free to wear whatever I want... All the clothes I want to wear are braless.. lol... I still think I'm small chested.


----------



## mk78

bisousx said:


> I am 5'4" and a size 4/small (medium if the bust is fitted); got 400ccs silicone, round, High profiles. I started out as a 34B or 32C.
> 
> I miss being free to wear whatever I want... All the clothes I want to wear are braless.. lol... I still think I'm small chested.


 

I know the feeling, sometimes I wished I could just fit into my old tops as I can't now and have to resort to buying everything in medium. So if you were a 34b/32 c with 400 cc what would that make you now? I had 400 cc in one and 375 cc in another as my left is smaller than my right and I am a 34 d, although at the beginning when they were swollen I was a 32, sometimes 34 dd


----------



## bisousx

mk78 said:


> I know the feeling, sometimes I wished I could just fit into my old tops as I can't now and have to resort to buying everything in medium. So if you were a 34b/32 c with 400 cc what would that make you now? I had 400 cc in one and 375 cc in another as my left is smaller than my right and I am a 34 d, although at the beginning when they were swollen I was a 32, sometimes 34 dd



I just got sized today at 32F!!! no more VS for me haha.


----------



## vhdos

^Wow.  Isn't that size quite a bit different than what you asked for?


----------



## bisousx

vhdos said:


> ^Wow.  Isn't that size quite a bit different than what you asked for?



Yes. I'm not sure what to make of it. My surgeon told me that they will shrink in volume by 15% in the next few months. I imagine that once they shrink, I'll go down to a 32DD/34D? If they don't for some reason, I wouldn't mind downsizing.


----------



## vhdos

Hhhmmm...  I guess I'm not sure how much I buy into the theory about "shrinking."  I mean, sure, after surgery there is a certain amount of swelling that goes down (that could ultimately appear to affect volume).  However, it was obvious from the picture that you posted, that your implants have appeared to have dropped already (for the most part).  You had an excellent plastic surgeon and it shows (and it showed in your quick recovery time)  I suppose your size could change (anything is possible).  Who sized you as a 32F?  Was it a bra fitting?  It's amazing how much bra sizing can be all over the place.  I can wear anywhere from a 32C, 34C, 32D, and even a 32DD in some bras.  It's weird.  I was in VS yesterday and the SA who let me into the fitting room told me she wanted to check my bra to see if it was the right size.  I said no thanks.  If I've been wearing the wrong size bra all these years (I just turned 40 last week), so be it


----------



## bisousx

That photo was from 6 days post op... I don't think I had dropped at that point. The boob forums all say I'll get even bigger in bra sizes as time goes on (?) A salesgirl at Nordstrom sized me... 32F, 32DDD and 34DD fit for the most part. Some 34DDD fit, too. Well, I sure hope I'll shrink. They're not comically big, but it'd be nice to buy any brand I want. I don't know why I forgot the more ccs, the wider the implant. I would've been just as happy with high profile 300 or even 200 level ones.


----------



## vhdos

^Really?  I have never heard of getting bigger (in bra sizes) as time goes on?  I guess it's possible, but thats not something that I've heard from the plastic surgeons I've worked with.


----------



## bisousx

I think they meant during the drop and fluff months. I tried on a bikini top in a size 6, and a week later, I was a size 8. And now it's too small for me. I don't even know if I'm swollen or not. It's a little confusing.. I'm just going to not buy a lot of bras until about 6 months from now.


----------



## coconutsboston

bisousx said:


> That photo was from 6 days post op... I don't think I had dropped at that point. The boob forums all say I'll get even bigger in bra sizes as time goes on (?) A salesgirl at Nordstrom sized me... 32F, 32DDD and 34DD fit for the most part. Some 34DDD fit, too. Well, I sure hope I'll shrink. They're not comically big, but it'd be nice to buy any brand I want. I don't know why I forgot the more ccs, the wider the implant. I would've been just as happy with high profile 300 or even 200 level ones.



I'm a 34F at Nordstrom and "specialty" bra stores, but at VS, I'm 34C or 34D.  I have 350cc moderate profiles.  I think it just has to do with the store, and the bra(s) I've been fitted for at Nordies are specifically for women with implants where as VS isn't.


----------



## etk123

My gf got her implants 3 weeks ago, she went to Nordstrom and they told her 32DD. She left and went straight to Victorias Secret, they measured her as 34C. Go figure....I pay no mind to the measuring tape ladies...


----------



## bisousx

Oh yeah. The salesladies at VS have told me that I look way too small to even be a D. I'm a 34DD at VS.


----------



## Slavisa

Immediately after my surgery (335cc) I was a 34C and then a few months later was wearing 32DD or 32E.

I wear a 32D in Victorias Secret but would never fit a D cup here in Australia now.


----------



## Piggister

I've been bouncing back and forth on the idea of getting my breast done. The only thing really holding me back was some of the awful horror stories I've read. Actually, one of my friend's mother had her's done. They look great, a bit large, but great nonetheless. Aside from that, she complains about how hard her breast now feel and how she lost sensations in one of her nipples. Is that common? I don't want to lose feelings....anywhere! Has this happen to anyone else?


----------



## vhdos

^Complications _do _happen, so it's wise to take them into consideration when making your decision.  Most women do not experience major complications with breast augmentation, but you should not consider the procedure if you are not willing to deal with those possibilities.  
When breasts feel hard, it is typically the result of capsular contracture.  Capsular contracture occurs when scar tissue forms around the implant, resulting in painful breast stiffness and possible leakage of the fluid inside the implant.  
A loss of sensation around the nipple occurs as a result of nerve damage.  It is most common in women who have chosen the periaereolar incision.  This incision is among the most popular incisions used by surgeons to insert implants during breast augmentation. The periareolar incision is made around the edge of the nipple where it meets the surrounding breast tissue. The scar from a periareolar incision is virtually invisible, as it blends well with the natural change in skin color.


----------



## Chanel522

Vhdos you're the resident expert on here about BA!!  When I get the courage to have mine done I know who to ask about everything


----------



## vhdos

^Well, I wouldn't exactly call myself an "expert" on anything  DH and I work in the medical industry and I have done a ton of research on breast augmentation.


----------



## Chanel522

^^ I always say I should have been in the medical industry because I love to research medical things...it's fascinating to me.  I was actually in school to be a nurse anesthetist, but after a while I realized that for me being a stay at home Mom, it would be too hard to go into a job that was going to have me working that much so back to teaching it was...lol! and I still haven't started working in that either.  Just finished a long term sub job and I'm SO glad it's over even though I loved the job, I love being able to be there for everything for my son still too much.  He's only 9, that's still little to me 

Anyway, back to the thread...sorry to get off topic


----------



## bisousx

Just to update, my breasts have definitely gotten smaller at the upper pole. I guess the volume has redistributed, although when I look at comparison photos, the entire breasts look smaller. I haven't gone down in cup size yet, actually, my F cup bras are now a little tight.  Overall, I am much happier with them now at 8 weeks post op.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

hehe... decided to post a pic... its about 2.5months since my surgery. according to VS, i am a 32D- i will be going back to get these puppies increased in a few years

-again... 550cc's High profile silicone. i started with NOTHING. lol. ---A cup.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ you look great!


----------



## bisousx

You look great, lvuittonaddict! How do you like them? I wish I was a D cup.


----------



## coconutsboston

I think they look great lvuittonaddict!


----------



## vanita

coconutsboston said:


> I'm a 34F at Nordstrom and "specialty" bra stores, but at VS, I'm 34C or 34D.  I have 350cc moderate profiles.  I think it just has to do with the store, and the bra(s) I've been fitted for at Nordies are specifically for women with implants where as VS isn't.


Different branding have a bit different in measurement and also the design and change the cup size too


----------



## vhdos

lvuittonaddict said:


> hehe... decided to post a pic... its about 2.5months since my surgery. according to VS, i am a 32D- i will be going back to get these puppies increased in a few years
> 
> -again... 550cc's High profile silicone. i started with NOTHING. lol. ---A cup.



You look great - no need to increase your size, in my opinion.  I'm so glad that your surgery & recovery went well


----------



## elongreach

lvuittonaddict said:


> hehe... decided to post a pic... its about 2.5months since my surgery. according to VS, i am a 32D- i will be going back to get these puppies increased in a few years
> 
> -again... 550cc's High profile silicone. i started with NOTHING. lol. ---A cup.



They look great!  I need to take some new shots myself.


----------



## Pinky_Loca

Dear TPFers!!!

I was just googling about plastic surgeries and im so surprised that TPF actually has a forum on plastic surgeries.  This is so exciting.  Finally i can talk to people who understands me. =)

Anyways, i am planning to go down to korea for 2 weeks, during this time, i was planning on doing breast augmentation.  Anyome know anything about this? Or have experience? Which Clinic and its pricing?  The technique they use vs the techniques used in north america?

I mean i dont undrsatnd korean at all, and its really hard to search to see which clinic is good, or which doctor is good.

I've looked at a few clinics, majority talks about eye lids or nose, haven't really had luck with breast augmentation.

If you have had it done, i would love to hear ur experience.  The pain you have experienced, the excitment.  EVERYTHING!!! =)

Thank you all in advance!! =)


----------



## vitaniya

I think it's not very good.it has a big side effect!


----------



## vhdos

vitaniya said:


> I think it's not very good.it has a big side effect!


----------



## vhdos

Pinky_Loca said:


> Dear TPFers!!!
> 
> I was just googling about plastic surgeries and im so surprised that TPF actually has a forum on plastic surgeries.  This is so exciting.  Finally i can talk to people who understands me. =)
> 
> Anyways, i am planning to go down to korea for 2 weeks, during this time, i was planning on doing breast augmentation.  Anyome know anything about this? Or have experience? Which Clinic and its pricing?  The technique they use vs the techniques used in north america?
> 
> I mean i dont undrsatnd korean at all, and its really hard to search to see which clinic is good, or which doctor is good.
> 
> I've looked at a few clinics, majority talks about eye lids or nose, haven't really had luck with breast augmentation.
> 
> If you have had it done, i would love to hear ur experience.  The pain you have experienced, the excitment.  EVERYTHING!!! =)
> 
> Thank you all in advance!! =)



Why have you chosen Korea for breast augmentation?  Just curious.


----------



## Bag Fetish

vitaniya said:


> I think it's not very good.it has a big side effect!


 Everything has a side effect. That is why you get educated before hand.... do your research  
You probably have a greater chance of getting hit by a bus then having something go wrong with a BA if you have a doc that knows what he's doing/ you didnt cheap out on a doc and you have research not only your doc but BA in general.


----------



## vhdos

Bag Fetish said:


> Everything has a side effect. That is why you get educated before hand.... do your research
> You probably have a greater chance of getting hit by a bus then having something go wrong with a BA if you have a doc that knows what he's doing/ you didnt cheap out on a doc and you have research not only your doc but BA in general.



I guess in this case, that poster was right - BA does have a "big" side effect.  In this case though, the big side effect is exactly what these ladies are looking for


----------



## marina230

vhdos said:


> I guess in this case, that poster was right - BA does have a "big" side effect.  In this case though, the big side effect is exactly what these ladies are looking for


----------



## zoeyjoey

Hi. So happy to find this thread. I have 2 consultations scheduled and am doing a ton of research to prepare. 

I have a questions about how the implants feel to you and to your partner. DH has never been with someone who was augmented and I have no personal experience either. I know my breasts will feel different than they do now, but I am having a hard time imagining what it will be like after surgery.


----------



## vhdos

^Are you getting saline implants or silicone implants?  Silicone feels pretty real (soft and squishy).  Saline can feel fairly firm/hard, but it also depends on how much natural breast tissue you have.  If you have a good/large amount of natural breast tissue, then you will have adequate implant coverage no matter which implant you choose, and your implants should feel relatively soft.


----------



## zoeyjoey

^ At this point I am not sure what would work best for me.  I have serious asymmetry and may need a lift on one side.  My desired result is a full C/small D, and I would prefer a more natural look. I am curious to see what the plastic surgeons recommend.


----------



## vhdos

^What size are you now?
Yes, definitely seek the advice of a qualified plastic surgeon - they will know best.  Also, I strongly suggest utilizing a doctor who is Board Certified.


----------



## zoeyjoey

^I have so much trouble getting accurately sized. I am a full B, maybe a small C on my left and a small B on my right. I generally wear very padded bras in an effort to minimize the asymmetry. 

Both prospective surgeons are board certified and highly regarded in my area. I am very lucky to live in a major city with access to excellent doctors/hospitals.


----------



## bisousx

zoeyjoey said:


> ^I have so much trouble getting accurately sized. I am a full B, maybe a small C on my left and a small B on my right. I generally wear very padded bras in an effort to minimize the asymmetry.
> 
> Both prospective surgeons are board certified and highly regarded in my area. I am very lucky to live in a major city with access to excellent doctors/hospitals.



Sounds like my old size - full B/small C with one slightly bigger than the other. I have silicone and it is squishy. I'm only 2.5 months post op, so I may have more softening up to come. My Dr. says that my natural breast tissue is dense and has always been firm before pre op, but we'll see in a few months. I've felt girls with saline, even with a lot of breast tissue, and it feels different from real breasts or silicone. You can feel the bag of water sometimes. However, some girls with saline say that theirs feel real, so I'm sure it's possible. GL!


----------



## vhdos

^Clearly silicone feels better than saline, but there are other considerations when choosing implant materials (consistency, incision size, rippling, cost, rupture, etc.).  Generally speaking, saline is harder than natural breast tissue and silicone is similar, the incision size is smaller for saline implants than for silicone, rippling occurs more often in saline rather than silicone, cost of silicone is more expensive, and rupture is easy to detect in saline and difficult to detect in silicone (also making it more expensive).  Your plastic surgeon will go over all of these pros and cons with you (in detail).  Best of luck to you, zoeyjoey


----------



## zoeyjoey

Thanks vhodos and bisoux.  I really appreciate your input. 

I know it is a bit silly of me, but I am so self conscious about my asymmetry (and have been for a very long time) that I really have a hard time discussing this in person with anyone.  Everyone here is so friendly and supportive, I feel like I can ask questions and discuss this more openly.  Thanks again!


----------



## canyongirl

Hi girls!  Boy, do I love TPF!  There is always so much information and such amazing points of view.  I'm happy I stumbled upon this thread.  I'm excited (and a bit nervous) to say that I'm getting a breast lift & implants on Tuesday!  I've breastfeed 2 kids and my breasts are sad, they need an uplift.  I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Brianaerin

canyongirl said:


> Hi girls!  Boy, do I love TPF!  There is always so much information and such amazing points of view.  I'm happy I stumbled upon this thread.  I'm excited (and a bit nervous) to say that I'm getting a breast lift & implants on Tuesday!  I've breastfeed 2 kids and my breasts are sad, they need an uplift.  I'll keep you all posted.


Good luck, I just had a lift with aug on July 13, if anybody has any questions?


----------



## canyongirl

Brianaerin said:


> Good luck, I just had a lift with aug on July 13, if anybody has any questions?



Thank you.  How's your recovery going?  Are you happy with the results?


----------



## lcarlson90

zoeyjoey said:


> ^ At this point I am not sure what would work best for me.  I have serious asymmetry and may need a lift on one side.  My desired result is a full C/small D, and I would prefer a more natural look. I am curious to see what the plastic surgeons recommend.



I have significant asymmetry as well.  The first PS I had a consult with said he could do a lift and put a larger implant on the smaller side to balance out the asymmetry.  The second PS I saw is recommending I have a lift and reduction of the larger breast in one surgery and then implants in a second surgery.  He said that the only way to correct the asymmetry is to do a reduction of the larger breast so they are the same size and then do the implant later.  He said that if I don't do it that way, the larger breast with the smaller implant will sag faster.  I am not sure what to think.  I have another consult next month with bisousx's PS so we will see what he says.


----------



## bisousx

lcarlson90 said:


> I have significant asymmetry as well.  The first PS I had a consult with said he could do a lift and put a larger implant on the smaller side to balance out the asymmetry.  The second PS I saw is recommending I have a lift and reduction of the larger breast in one surgery and then implants in a second surgery.  He said that the only way to correct the asymmetry is to do a reduction of the larger breast so they are the same size and then do the implant later.  He said that if I don't do it that way, the larger breast with the smaller implant will sag faster.  I am not sure what to think.  I have another consult next month with bisousx's PS so we will see what he says.



Oh, nice!!!


----------



## Brianaerin

canyongirl said:


> Thank you.  How's your recovery going?  Are you happy with the results?


Thanks for asking. I am doing pretty good, going back to work tomarrow. The recovery wasn't really that bad nothing some pain killers couldn't handle. I wish I would have done it sooner.


----------



## zoeyjoey

Hi all.  I had my first consultation yesterday and it went extremely well!  This PS has a very low complication rate (which I love) but is pretty conservative when it comes to size.  The plan is to get a peri-areolar lift in both breasts and deal with the asymmetry by using different sized implants (304 cc and 286 cc) and removing tissue from the larger breast if he deems it necessary.  I have chosen silicone implants placed under the muscle, crease incision.  I am now a small C/ B.  I liked the after photos of women with similar proportions who got implants in my size range, but everyone's anatomy is so different, and I wonder if I will regret going too small.  The Dr. is so confident that bigger wouldn't be better that he will re-do the surgery for free, less the cost of the implants themselves, if I am not satisfied with the final size.  He warned that my anatomy might not properly accommodate a larger implant, and that a larger implant could end up sagging - which is exactly what I do not want. I loved everything else about this PS: coordinator, nurses, pre and post-op regimens to improve recovery, even his bedside manner.  Anyone regret their implant size and wish they went bigger?


----------



## bisousx

zoeyjoey said:


> Hi all.  I had my first consultation yesterday and it went extremely well!  This PS has a very low complication rate (which I love) but is pretty conservative when it comes to size.  The plan is to get a peri-areolar lift in both breasts and deal with the asymmetry by using different sized implants (304 cc and 286 cc) and removing tissue from the larger breast if he deems it necessary.  I have chosen silicone implants placed under the muscle, crease incision.  I am now a small C/ B.  I liked the after photos of women with similar proportions who got implants in my size range, but everyone's anatomy is so different, and I wonder if I will regret going too small.  The Dr. is so confident that bigger wouldn't be better that he will re-do the surgery for free, less the cost of the implants themselves, if I am not satisfied with the final size.  He warned that my anatomy might not properly accommodate a larger implant, and that a larger implant could end up sagging - which is exactly what I do not want. I loved everything else about this PS: coordinator, nurses, pre and post-op regimens to improve recovery, even his bedside manner.  Anyone regret their implant size and wish they went bigger?



If you want to go bigger and your PS refuses, find a different surgeon. I assume you're talking about a difference of 100-200 ccs or so. Most of my friends have had to undergo 2 surgeries to go bigger. One of them swears that doctors push girls to go smaller so they will return for a 2nd surgery. Many, if not most, girls wish they had gone bigger. All implants risk sagging, especially if you don't wear a proper bra. I was the same size pre op as you, 34b/32c, although I don't know your BWD - I can say that with 400 ccs, I could've gone bigger and still looked nice. Mine look very natural right now, and my surgeon says they will get a bit smaller as time goes on.


----------



## etk123

zoeyjoey said:
			
		

> Hi all.  I had my first consultation yesterday and it went extremely well!  This PS has a very low complication rate (which I love) but is pretty conservative when it comes to size.  The plan is to get a peri-areolar lift in both breasts and deal with the asymmetry by using different sized implants (304 cc and 286 cc) and removing tissue from the larger breast if he deems it necessary.  I have chosen silicone implants placed under the muscle, crease incision.  I am now a small C/ B.  I liked the after photos of women with similar proportions who got implants in my size range, but everyone's anatomy is so different, and I wonder if I will regret going too small.  The Dr. is so confident that bigger wouldn't be better that he will re-do the surgery for free, less the cost of the implants themselves, if I am not satisfied with the final size.  He warned that my anatomy might not properly accommodate a larger implant, and that a larger implant could end up sagging - which is exactly what I do not want. I loved everything else about this PS: coordinator, nurses, pre and post-op regimens to improve recovery, even his bedside manner.  Anyone regret their implant size and wish they went bigger?



I did. And had them redone to be bigger. You really have to go with your gut on this.  Just from experience, my own and that of my girlfriends', nobody has wished they went smaller. Most of my friends wish they had gone bigger and plan to when it's time to redo. I appreciate a cautious surgeon, but this is all about looks and very expensive. You should go see a few more surgeons and see what someone else has to say. Good luck!


----------



## vhdos

bisousx said:


> If you want to go bigger and your PS refuses, find a different surgeon. I assume you're talking about a difference of 100-200 ccs or so. Most of my friends have had to undergo 2 surgeries to go bigger. One of them swears that doctors push girls to go smaller so they will return for a 2nd surgery. Many, if not most, girls wish they had gone bigger. All implants risk sagging, especially if you don't wear a proper bra. I was the same size pre op as you, 34b/32c, although I don't know your BWD - I can say that with 400 ccs, I could've gone bigger and still looked nice. Mine look very natural right now, and my surgeon says they will get a bit smaller as time goes on.



In my experience, I really haven't seen doctors advocating smaller implants in an effort to do repeat surgeries.  That's silly.  If anything, some doctors will suggest smaller sizes because smaller sizes can typically mean less complications.  Less complications means more satisfied customers.  More satisfied customers means more doctor recommendations by word of mouth and so on and so forth. You get the picture.
As far as size is concerned, sure, I know women who went bigger in subsequent surgeries, but I also know women who went smaller in subsequent surgeries.  The majority of women I know, were perfectly happy with the one surgery and the one size  To be honest, I get a little concerned when a woman is ready to jump into surgery #2 (and larger implants) right after surgery #1 because in some cases (not all), it can demonstrate some sort of obsession with plastic surgery and/or perfection.  I think that each woman should do what's right for her and not get caught up in the you'll-wish-you-had-gone-bigger theory.
If you feel like you want to go bigger, zoeyjoey, speak to your doctor about it.  Express your concerns and let him know that although you were very impressed with everything that you saw & heard, you still have some reservations about his recommended size.  If he still disagrees, and you still feel like you want a larger size, then you may need to investigate other doctors as bisousx suggested.  You really should try to get what you want the first time around.


----------



## gymangel812

zoeyjoey said:


> Hi all.  I had my first consultation yesterday and it went extremely well!  This PS has a very low complication rate (which I love) but is pretty conservative when it comes to size.  The plan is to get a peri-areolar lift in both breasts and deal with the asymmetry by using different sized implants (304 cc and 286 cc) and removing tissue from the larger breast if he deems it necessary.  I have chosen silicone implants placed under the muscle, crease incision.  I am now a small C/ B.  I liked the after photos of women with similar proportions who got implants in my size range, but everyone's anatomy is so different, and I wonder if I will regret going too small.  The Dr. is so confident that bigger wouldn't be better that he will re-do the surgery for free, less the cost of the implants themselves, if I am not satisfied with the final size.  He warned that my anatomy might not properly accommodate a larger implant, and that a larger implant could end up sagging - which is exactly what I do not want. I loved everything else about this PS: coordinator, nurses, pre and post-op regimens to improve recovery, even his bedside manner.  Anyone regret their implant size and wish they went bigger?


i'm one of the few who wish i had went smaller. i only have 360cc (was a large a/small b to begin with) and am now a 32ddd (f). fitting into certain clothes in the biggest pain. but if you feel you should go bigger, def. talk to dr about it.


----------



## vhdos

^Yeah, I wish that I could find some current statistics.  I think the last numbers I saw were from about 3 years ago and the FDA reported that approximately 35% of breast revision surgeries were due solely to the patient wanting an increase in size - that's not exactly what I would consider "most" women (when you hear the argument that most women wish that they had gone bigger).


----------



## bisousx

vhdos said:


> ^Yeah, I wish that I could find some current statistics.  I think the last numbers I saw were from about 3 years ago and the FDA reported that approximately 35% of breast revision surgeries were due solely to the patient wanting an increase in size - that's not exactly what I would consider "most" women (when you hear the argument that most women wish that they had gone bigger).



That's a HUGE percentage though. So 1/3 of revision patients are disatisfied enough to undergo another surgery... Many more are wishing they could or saving up for it. Just saying. I'm happy with my size so I'm not advocating anything, just sharing my observations.


----------



## zoeyjoey

Hi all.  Just checking back in here.  I had a second consult yesterday and got to play with sizers this time.  My first PS was right  - I looked best with the 300cc sizer (for my smaller breast).  This second PS recommended essentially the same surgery (same incision, placement, size, etc.) but she only wanted to lift one breast (the right is borderline needing the lift).  I was happier with my first PS and his office overall, so I think I am going to go with him.


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks for the update.  Keep us posted


----------



## rae91

I will be going for BA next week. Will be leaving for korea on sunday and returning in 2 weeks.
The consultation is on Monday and the op is on Tues. The problem is that I will be travelling and living alone, and I have almost zero knowledge on BA. I heard that the first few days re hard and super comfy. 

I have done rhino and several other ops before and have gone through much pain and discomfort. Hows BA like? 

I will be getting them done at Item Clinic, only because they agree to give me a free nose tip revision (my nose done by them didnt heal v nicely, might be because its a revision case) and the marketing manager tells me they are going to use the "gummy bear" implants - not sure about incision methods though. I'm a small A, and would like to get full C. How does the cc works?

I'm 21 and how long are they likely to last? 

And what are some of the impt post/pre op precautions I should take?

Advices will be much appreciated


----------



## gymangel812

rae91 said:


> I will be going for BA next week. Will be leaving for korea on sunday and returning in 2 weeks.
> The consultation is on Monday and the op is on Tues. The problem is that I will be travelling and living alone, and I have almost zero knowledge on BA. I heard that the first few days re hard and super comfy.
> 
> I have done rhino and several other ops before and have gone through much pain and discomfort. Hows BA like?
> 
> I will be getting them done at Item Clinic, only because they agree to give me a free nose tip revision (my nose done by them didnt heal v nicely, might be because its a revision case) and the marketing manager tells me they are going to use the "gummy bear" implants - not sure about incision methods though. I'm a small A, and would like to get full C. How does the cc works?
> 
> I'm 21 and how long are they likely to last?
> 
> And what are some of the impt post/pre op precautions I should take?
> 
> Advices will be much appreciated


are you sure you're ready for a BA? you should at least do some research before you get them. it's not a plug in implants and you're good to go thing. do you have someone (ie a nurse, friend, etc) to help you the first several days? if not you need someone there. you can't lift things for several weeks post op.

are you sure you want it done at clinic that didn't get your nose right?


----------



## vhdos

rae91 said:


> I will be going for BA next week. Will be leaving for korea on sunday and returning in 2 weeks.
> The consultation is on Monday and the op is on Tues. The problem is that I will be travelling and living alone, and I have almost zero knowledge on BA. I heard that the first few days re hard and super comfy.
> 
> I have done rhino and several other ops before and have gone through much pain and discomfort. Hows BA like?
> 
> I will be getting them done at Item Clinic, only because they agree to give me a free nose tip revision (my nose done by them didnt heal v nicely, might be because its a revision case) and the marketing manager tells me they are going to use the "gummy bear" implants - not sure about incision methods though. I'm a small A, and would like to get full C. How does the cc works?
> 
> I'm 21 and how long are they likely to last?
> 
> And what are some of the impt post/pre op precautions I should take?
> 
> Advices will be much appreciated



Wow.  Just wow.  
I don't know how anyone can have an elective surgery that they know nothing about :weird: or worse yet, have additional procedures at a clinic that wasn't even competent enough to successfully preform the first one  

My only bit of advice to you would be to cancel your procedure and reschedule it after you have done your research.


----------



## bisousx

I agree, cancel your surgery and do your research. A lot could go wrong with BA.


----------



## rae91

I did some research on post-op care and medical consequences and issues that can arise. I prepared several things such as back patches, multi-vitamin tablets, loose clothing in button down style, sunblock, so on .. And I've looked at post-op massage techniques as well. 

I'm certain that I will be able to manage being on my own and I'm confident that this clinic will do a good job.


----------



## Slavisa

rae91 said:
			
		

> I did some research on post-op care and medical consequences and issues that can arise. I prepared several things such as back patches, multi-vitamin tablets, loose clothing in button down style, sunblock, so on .. And I've looked at post-op massage techniques as well.
> 
> I'm certain that I will be able to manage being on my own and I'm confident that this clinic will do a good job.



All of the after care stuff doesn't matter when you don't know anything about the surgery. This is absurd.


----------



## vhdos

rae91 said:


> I did some research on post-op care and medical consequences and issues that can arise. I prepared several things such as back patches, multi-vitamin tablets, loose clothing in button down style, sunblock, so on .. And I've looked at post-op massage techniques as well.
> 
> I'm certain that I will be able to manage being on my own and I'm confident that this clinic will do a good job.



You said yourself in your first post that you "have almost zero knowledge of BA" (your exact words).
Since you seem to be lacking the maturity level that I would expect of someone who's about to undergo a fairly major medical procedure, my advice to you is still to cancel until you do your research.


----------



## rae91

I'm supposed to be flying off tmr.. After reading all of the replies, I was quite upset and extremely discouraged.. 
I tried to ring the item manager.. She didn't answer and that did it.. 
Might just postpone the date for now. So lost ..


----------



## vhdos

^It would be wise to postpone


----------



## bisousx

rae91 said:


> I'm supposed to be flying off tmr.. After reading all of the replies, I was quite upset and extremely discouraged..
> I tried to ring the item manager.. She didn't answer and that did it..
> Might just postpone the date for now. So lost ..



There are forums dedicated to BA. After joining one, my entire outlook on the surgery changed. I think you should postpone the surgery and have it in your home country.


----------



## coconutsboston

^^I second joining the BA forum(s).  They were a tremendous help in knowing what to expect and being able to talk with others who have had it done about your concerns, etc.


----------



## vhdos

^I'd be willing to bet that member had her BA anyways...


----------



## coconutsboston

^^I bet so too.  If she did, I just hope the outcome was favorable.  That's a scary situation to put yourself in.


----------



## Wonder11

rae91 said:


> I'm supposed to be flying off tmr.. After reading all of the replies, I was quite upset and extremely discouraged..
> I tried to ring the item manager.. She didn't answer and that did it..
> Might just postpone the date for now. So lost ..



Hi I m new here. Hv u done BA at item? I hv a friend also interested in having hers there too.


----------



## rae91

Yes I have had my BA done. 272cc cohesive gel implants, armpit incision moderate profile.

It was terrible the first few days - with the drainage tubes and severe back and chest pain. I couldnt get out of bed and lying on my back made me gasp. But I survived alone.. I was literally on my own - all the time.  I'm alright now. Come to think of it, its a ridiculous thing to do ( and daring in a stupid way) and I half-regret not waiting a month and gg with some of my friends who are getting nose jobs done at BK. 

Today will be the 7th day post op and I have had my stitches removed couple of hours ago.

The only thing I'm annoyed with is the hidden costs and lack of explanation ( on BA care etc) from the doctor. The hiddden cost refers to the purchase of a surgical bra and tablets to be taken 7 days post op to prevent capsular contraction. Total cost of this op is 6,600,000 plus 130,000 (bra) plus 83,000 won (med). Why are they not included in the total BA op cost? 

Also, only after i reached, the dr who did my nose job in feb said that its impossible for me to ever possess a sharp tip (it is currently slightly bulbous due to scar tissue) and he would not do the revision for me. I was extremely unhappy given that I changed clinics (supposed ti be gg to BK where I could get a good price of $6k USD only with free accomodation). Felt as if I was "tricked" to go to Item.. tons and tons of regrets, but I mustn't look back.

There's a couple of mandarin speaking staff at Item so during the fairly short consultation on Monday, at least both parties could understand each other. Honestly, what irked me is that drs at Item ALWAYS do what they deem fit and never seem to want to listen to patients. Dr Oh says that 272 is the max for me given my measurements. Either that or 230 which to me is a no go. He put the implants up a tight t-shirt and even said I might get a D cup with 272cc?? bull. got my hopes up too high.

Cut long story short, after the bandage was removed 2 days post op, I wore C80 surgical bra size. And the swelling has been going down each day and currently (7 days post op), my size should be a full B. I am a bit concerned with my left breast which is quite prominently larger than the other. Before the op, it was bigger but the op seemed to magnify the problem given that the same cc were inserted. 
A friend explained to me that fluffing only works if the implant size is huge?

The dr also tells me that there is no need for massage if gummy bear implants are used- is that true?


----------



## rae91

bisousx said:


> There are forums dedicated to BA. After joining one, my entire outlook on the surgery changed. I think you should postpone the surgery and have it in your home country.



It costs slightly more in my home country and they are pretty strict on legal issues- parental/ guardian consent needed if under 21. 
Plus, most only offer saline or silicon implants..


----------



## vhdos

rae91 said:


> Yes I have had my BA done. 272cc cohesive gel implants, armpit incision moderate profile.
> 
> It was terrible the first few days - with the drainage tubes and severe back and chest pain. I couldnt get out of bed and lying on my back made me gasp. But I survived alone.. I was literally on my own - all the time.  I'm alright now. Come to think of it, its a ridiculous thing to do ( and daring in a stupid way) and I half-regret not waiting a month and gg with some of my friends who are getting nose jobs done at BK.
> 
> Today will be the 7th day post op and I have had my stitches removed couple of hours ago.
> 
> The only thing I'm annoyed with is the hidden costs and lack of explanation ( on BA care etc) from the doctor. The hiddden cost refers to the purchase of a surgical bra and tablets to be taken 7 days post op to prevent capsular contraction. Total cost of this op is 6,600,000 plus 130,000 (bra) plus 83,000 won (med). Why are they not included in the total BA op cost?
> 
> Also, only after i reached, the dr who did my nose job in feb said that its impossible for me to ever possess a sharp tip (it is currently slightly bulbous due to scar tissue) and he would not do the revision for me. I was extremely unhappy given that I changed clinics (supposed ti be gg to BK where I could get a good price of $6k USD only with free accomodation). Felt as if I was "tricked" to go to Item.. tons and tons of regrets, but I mustn't look back.
> 
> There's a couple of mandarin speaking staff at Item so during the fairly short consultation on Monday, at least both parties could understand each other. Honestly, what irked me is that drs at Item ALWAYS do what they deem fit and never seem to want to listen to patients. Dr Oh says that 272 is the max for me given my measurements. Either that or 230 which to me is a no go. He put the implants up a tight t-shirt and even said I might get a D cup with 272cc?? bull. got my hopes up too high.
> 
> Cut long story short, after the bandage was removed 2 days post op, I wore C80 surgical bra size. And the swelling has been going down each day and currently (7 days post op), my size should be a full B. I am a bit concerned with my left breast which is quite prominently larger than the other. Before the op, it was bigger but the op seemed to magnify the problem given that the same cc were inserted.
> A friend explained to me that fluffing only works if the implant size is huge?
> 
> The dr also tells me that there is no need for massage if gummy bear implants are used- is that true?




There are so many red flags here that I probably shouldn't even comment  - so I won't....
Best of luck to you.


----------



## trigirl

vhdos said:


> There are so many red flags here that I probably shouldn't even comment  - so I won't....
> Best of luck to you.



Ditto!  Yikes! I have never had surgery but sometimes read this thread and was worried that you actually went through with it.  Now that you did it worries me that there are many others doing the exact same thing.

This is major surgery.  What the heck are people thinking!!??  I am not sure I will  be able to afford any cosmetic procedures anytime soon but I sure the heck wouldn't bargain shop for them or go alone.


----------



## bisousx

Rae, thanks for sharing your story. On TPF, I haven't heard many (or any) good things about Item except from one poster who is actually a paid consultant for the clinic, who posed as a client. That rhinoplasty thread is still alive and kicking, so it's not hard to find. 

It's not easy to admit your feelings about the surgery. I hope you get the results you want. If it doesn't work out down the line, I'm sure some of the posters here can recommend a reputable surgeon for revision.


----------



## rae91

Thanks bisousx. In fact, That forum poster was featured in the local
paper - front page- some plastic surgery "hot news". Her mom had a face lift too and as reported, their family spent $26k . 

I highly doubt I'll be doing anytime else in e near future. Ive been obsessing over appearances, going for op after ops. It has drained me financially and emotionally.. Its like im stuck in a rut, revisions One after another and nothing goes right- im still unattractive.. Right now I'll just like to go to uni and concentrate on my interests.


----------



## vhdos

rae91 said:


> Thanks bisousx. In fact, That forum poster was featured in the local
> paper - front page- some plastic surgery "hot news". Her mom had a face lift too and as reported, their family spent $26k .
> 
> I highly doubt I'll be doing anytime else in e near future. Ive been obsessing over appearances, going for op after ops. It has drained me financially and emotionally.. Its like im stuck in a rut, revisions One after another and nothing goes right- im still unattractive.. Right now I'll just like to go to uni and concentrate on my interests.



_*xxxx*_  I apologize if that's not the case, but I'm just having such a hard time wrapping my head around this sort of thing.  
If what you've said is true, then unfortunately, it should come as no surprise that you have had one revision after another because you are not doing your research.  Successful plastic surgery procedures are due, in part, to excellent doctors and excellent doctors are found by doing your research.  It would seem to me that you would benefit more from therapy/counseling rather than plastic surgery.  Clearly, there are some internal/mental/emotional issues here that are influencing how you envision your physical appearance. 
I think it's a good idea to go to uni.  It will give you something else to focus on.  I wish you lots of luck with your continuing education and life in general


----------



## zoeyjoey

Hi all.  My surgery is next week and I am very excited.  Once I decided to go with the first PS I saw for a consult all that was left was to find the time off in my work and school schedule and book the procedure. During my consultation I was told he usually schedules surgery at least 8 weeks in advance and that fall is his busy time, so I was prepared to wait until November or December if need be. I had also told the patient coordinator that I was able to get some time off the last week of August and first week of September, but the doctor was already fully booked then (no surprise).  Lucky me, there was a cancellation on 8/29 and I was able to take that time slot. Since then I have been a bit crazy with making sure I am all caught up at work and everything at home is prepped for my recovery. I've become motivated to get the whole house organized - I even helped DH clean out his truck last night. I don't know what's gotten in to me .

I saw earlier mention of a BA forum, and I did find one and join. It looks like a great resource and the ladies seem to be able to answer almost any question.


----------



## coconutsboston

zoeyjoey said:
			
		

> Hi all.  My surgery is next week and I am very excited.  Once I decided to go with the first PS I saw for a consult all that was left was to find the time off in my work and school schedule and book the procedure. During my consultation I was told he usually schedules surgery at least 8 weeks in advance and that fall is his busy time, so I was prepared to wait until November or December if need be. I had also told the patient coordinator that I was able to get some time off the last week of August and first week of September, but the doctor was already fully booked then (no surprise).  Lucky me, there was a cancellation on 8/29 and I was able to take that time slot. Since then I have been a bit crazy with making sure I am all caught up at work and everything at home is prepped for my recovery. I've become motivated to get the whole house organized - I even helped DH clean out his truck last night. I don't know what's gotten in to me .
> 
> I saw earlier mention of a BA forum, and I did find one and join. It looks like a great resource and the ladies seem to be able to answer almost any question.



Good luck with your surgery! I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## vhdos

zoeyjoey said:


> Hi all.  My surgery is next week and I am very excited.  Once I decided to go with the first PS I saw for a consult all that was left was to find the time off in my work and school schedule and book the procedure. During my consultation I was told he usually schedules surgery at least 8 weeks in advance and that fall is his busy time, so I was prepared to wait until November or December if need be. I had also told the patient coordinator that I was able to get some time off the last week of August and first week of September, but the doctor was already fully booked then (no surprise).  Lucky me, there was a cancellation on 8/29 and I was able to take that time slot. Since then I have been a bit crazy with making sure I am all caught up at work and everything at home is prepped for my recovery. I've become motivated to get the whole house organized - I even helped DH clean out his truck last night. I don't know what's gotten in to me .
> 
> I saw earlier mention of a BA forum, and I did find one and join. It looks like a great resource and the ladies seem to be able to answer almost any question.



That's awesome, zoeyjoey  You've really done your home work and it sounds like you are more-than-prepeared for your upcoming procedure and recovery.  I wish you a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## zoeyjoey

^^thanks for the kind words guys .  I am starting to get a bit more nervous as the day gets closer but overall I am very positive and excited.


----------



## Cinderwitch69

Wanted to share my experience, I had BA just over two years ago and I am thrilled, I went from a AA to a full C, I has 325 CFCs in both, I was 40 yrs old when I did it.  I had high profile silicone gel implants placed under the muscle and incision on the bottom of each breast. The scars are practically invisible and the summer discount my dr was running had me charged only 5000.00 for the whole thing with a ten year, all inclusive warranty.  The high profile implants are great if you have a small frame. I am 5'2" and was about 102 pounds, I am now 113 pounds.  I was able to put on a few pounds to be more proportionate as being completely flat before, I did not want to look like a pear so I always stayed super thin.  
I sometimes think I could have gone a tad bigger but then they would most likely look fake. I look natural, they feel natural and the recovery was not bad, I also not have a high tolerance for pain and this was easy to handle.  The worst pain was the nerves regenerating and the shooting pains in my breasts from about week 2-3.  Now, they are perfection, my body seems to have accepted them and there is no pain, discomfort or anything.
The only one single thing that I do not Ike, is the slight rippling in the outer sides when I bend over I can see it, but if that's the ONLY thng that I am not happy about and that us simply never even seen by anyone but myself.


----------



## newlizzie

Cinderwitch69 said:
			
		

> Wanted to share my experience, I had BA just over two years ago and I am thrilled, I went from a AA to a full C, I has 325 CFCs in both, I was 40 yrs old when I did it.  I had high profile silicone gel implants placed under the muscle and incision on the bottom of each breast. The scars are practically invisible and the summer discount my dr was running had me charged only 5000.00 for the whole thing with a ten year, all inclusive warranty.  The high profile implants are great if you have a small frame. I am 5'2" and was about 102 pounds, I am now 113 pounds.  I was able to put on a few pounds to be more proportionate as being completely flat before, I did not want to look like a pear so I always stayed super thin.
> I sometimes think I could have gone a tad bigger but then they would most likely look fake. I look natural, they feel natural and the recovery was not bad, I also not have a high tolerance for pain and this was easy to handle.  The worst pain was the nerves regenerating and the shooting pains in my breasts from about week 2-3.  Now, they are perfection, my body seems to have accepted them and there is no pain, discomfort or anything.
> The only one single thing that I do not Ike, is the slight rippling in the outer sides when I bend over I can see it, but if that's the ONLY thng that I am not happy about and that us simply never even seen by anyone but myself.




I had mine in 2000. Words cannot convey how  it changed my life. Had stopped going out because of my flat chest. I'm actually a 10D now.  Clothes look o much better. Was not painful at all I had gel. Also under the muscle.


----------



## canyongirl

Cinderwitch69 said:


> Wanted to share my experience, I had BA just over two years ago and I am thrilled, I went from a AA to a full C, I has 325 CFCs in both, I was 40 yrs old when I did it.  I had high profile silicone gel implants placed under the muscle and incision on the bottom of each breast. The scars are practically invisible and the summer discount my dr was running had me charged only 5000.00 for the whole thing with a ten year, all inclusive warranty.  The high profile implants are great if you have a small frame. I am 5'2" and was about 102 pounds, I am now 113 pounds.  I was able to put on a few pounds to be more proportionate as being completely flat before, I did not want to look like a pear so I always stayed super thin.
> I sometimes think I could have gone a tad bigger but then they would most likely look fake. I look natural, they feel natural and the recovery was not bad, I also not have a high tolerance for pain and this was easy to handle.  The worst pain was the nerves regenerating and the shooting pains in my breasts from about week 2-3.  Now, they are perfection, my body seems to have accepted them and there is no pain, discomfort or anything.
> The only one single thing that I do not Ike, is the slight rippling in the outer sides when I bend over I can see it, but if that's the ONLY thng that I am not happy about and that us simply never even seen by anyone but myself.



So glad you had a great experience.    It's nice to hear.


----------



## Lovefour

How old is to old to get BA? I'm 45 and have 4 kids but I almost feel like I'm too old. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lovefour said:
			
		

> How old is to old to get BA? I'm 45 and have 4 kids but I almost feel like I'm too old. Anyone else feel this way?



My step mother had her ba at 48
I think you age is only a number, it's abt how you feel. 
I say go for it!! Make yourself happy!


----------



## canyongirl

Lovefour said:


> How old is to old to get BA? I'm 45 and have 4 kids but I almost feel like I'm too old. Anyone else feel this way?



Not too old AT ALL!  Go for it if it makes you happy.


----------



## Schrodinger

bisousx said:


> There are forums dedicated to BA. After joining one, my entire outlook on the surgery changed. I think you should postpone the surgery and have it in your home country.



Hey girlie (or anyone else that can help!),

I was about to PM you, but who knows if my question would help someone out also. I am still contemplating on BA and still in the first few stages of researching (I'm going to VIP in 6 more days, so I'll have Dr. Lee take a look at them either way just so I know what to expect for a regular BA consultation - but I won't be doing that procedure at this time, I feel that I am not ready for BA just yet..) and probably head out to Cali/Miami to search out a plastic surgeon closer to home.

I haven't had the time to look through this entire thread (on page 6 right now), but will try to.
The plastic surgeon I've consulted here had photos of all his Before & Afters (Rhinoplasty BA, etc...) and they kinda looked like a small-sized softball attached to the chest area...  I was sitting in the waiting room waiting for my rhinoplasty consultation and yowzas (in a bad way), they look terrible.

So long story short, I wasn't impressed by the outcome of the examples.
Anyway, I am currently a natural 32B.

Some references of a breast size that I would like to see on myself would be possibly "Arianny Celeste"'s cup size - ugh, it's a GORGEOUS size. If I am correct, she is a 34C after her procedure.

Do you think going from a 32B to a 34C would make it look unnatural? It's not a big size jump, correct?

Some things I DO NOT like/want that I've seen:
- Visually terrible looking (two softballs on chest with no smooth transition / curvature.
- Ripple / pulling effect on the underside of the breast or on the sides.
- Oddly shaped / unnatural looking nipples after BA. Placement of the nipples? (I've seen ones high up and some that we're completely centered... which looks odd because I guess I like the teardrop look..)

I guess it just depends on the skill of the plastic surgeon after all, but I would like some input.


----------



## bisousx

Schrodinger said:


> Hey girlie (or anyone else that can help!),
> 
> I was about to PM you, but who knows if my question would help someone out also. I am still contemplating on BA and still in the first few stages of researching (I'm going to VIP in 6 more days, so I'll have Dr. Lee take a look at them either way just so I know what to expect for a regular BA consultation - but I won't be doing that procedure at this time, I feel that I am not ready for BA just yet..) and probably head out to Cali/Miami to search out a plastic surgeon closer to home.
> 
> I haven't had the time to look through this entire thread (on page 6 right now), but will try to.
> The plastic surgeon I've consulted here had photos of all his Before & Afters (Rhinoplasty BA, etc...) and they kinda looked like a small-sized softball attached to the chest area...  I was sitting in the waiting room waiting for my rhinoplasty consultation and yowzas (in a bad way), they look terrible.
> 
> So long story short, I wasn't impressed by the outcome of the examples.
> Anyway, I am currently a natural 32B.
> 
> Some references of a breast size that I would like to see on myself would be possibly "Arianny Celeste"'s cup size - ugh, it's a GORGEOUS size. If I am correct, she is a 34C after her procedure.
> 
> Do you think going from a 32B to a 34C would make it look unnatural? It's not a big size jump, correct?
> 
> Some things I DO NOT like/want that I've seen:
> - Visually terrible looking (two softballs on chest with no smooth transition / curvature.
> - Ripple / pulling effect on the underside of the breast or on the sides.
> - Oddly shaped / unnatural looking nipples after BA. Placement of the nipples? (I've seen ones high up and some that we're completely centered... which looks odd because I guess I like the teardrop look..)
> 
> I guess it just depends on the skill of the plastic surgeon after all, but I would like some input.




Arianny Celeste looks like a 34D or DD. My boobs are the same size as hers, and that's my size. 34C has a good amt of breast tissue if they are natural, but if you're aiming for a 34C with implants, my opinion is that they are going to be on the smaller side as far as implants go. A "C" with implants won't look as full as a natural C. Two of my friends recently went from A/B to small C with 275ccs, and they are both really disappointed with how small C's look compared with how they imagined the results to be. 

Well, your outcome will depend on how your breasts look right now, and the surgeon's skills. Find the best doctor and you won't worry about those things. If you want a couple good surgeons, I can recommend some via PM.


----------



## mlemee

Lovefour said:


> How old is to old to get BA? I'm 45 and have 4 kids but I almost feel like I'm too old. Anyone else feel this way?



Of course not! When I'm in my 40's I'm going to get big ones. It looks sexy


----------



## vhdos

Schrodinger said:


> Hey girlie (or anyone else that can help!),
> 
> I was about to PM you, but who knows if my question would help someone out also. I am still contemplating on BA and still in the first few stages of researching (I'm going to VIP in 6 more days, so I'll have Dr. Lee take a look at them either way just so I know what to expect for a regular BA consultation - but I won't be doing that procedure at this time, I feel that I am not ready for BA just yet..) and probably head out to Cali/Miami to search out a plastic surgeon closer to home.
> 
> I haven't had the time to look through this entire thread (on page 6 right now), but will try to.
> The plastic surgeon I've consulted here had photos of all his Before & Afters (Rhinoplasty BA, etc...) and they kinda looked like a small-sized softball attached to the chest area...  I was sitting in the waiting room waiting for my rhinoplasty consultation and yowzas (in a bad way), they look terrible.
> 
> So long story short, I wasn't impressed by the outcome of the examples.
> Anyway, I am currently a natural 32B.
> 
> Some references of a breast size that I would like to see on myself would be possibly "Arianny Celeste"'s cup size - ugh, it's a GORGEOUS size. If I am correct, she is a 34C after her procedure.
> 
> Do you think going from a 32B to a 34C would make it look unnatural? It's not a big size jump, correct?
> 
> Some things I DO NOT like/want that I've seen:
> - Visually terrible looking (two softballs on chest with no smooth transition / curvature.
> - Ripple / pulling effect on the underside of the breast or on the sides.
> - Oddly shaped / unnatural looking nipples after BA. Placement of the nipples? (I've seen ones high up and some that we're completely centered... which looks odd because I guess I like the teardrop look..)
> 
> I guess it just depends on the skill of the plastic surgeon after all, but I would like some input.



Some of the things that you have referred to (round breasts, rippling, odd nipple placement) can be largely due to complications like capsular contracture.  This occurs when the scar tissue hardens around the implant and can cause hard, round, misshapen breasts.  Rippling occurs more often with saline implants and is almost unavoidable in some patients (especially those with very little natural breast tissue because there is not adequate coverage for the implants, making the rippling more visible).  A doctor can fill (or overfill) an implant in an effort to try to avoid rippling, but then they risk the shape of the breasts looking to round and firm (it's a trade-off to some extent).  
Aside from complications, your BA results depends largely on the appearance of your breasts now.  An augmentation only highlights the current characteristics of your natural breasts.  For example, if the placement of your breasts is naturally far apart, a BA will provide you with larger breasts, but they will still be far apart (and may even appear _further_ apart after a BA because of increase in volume).  A skilled surgeon can hope to achieve specific results by utilizing various techniques (like pocket placement for example), but for the most part, they can only do so much.  It's helpful to discuss these things with your surgeon and even bring in images of not only what you hope to achieve, but also what you hope to avoid.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

I am a little over 1 year post op and doing great! I am part of a very popular forum but I'm on TPF more so thought I'd post here. 

I started out mid/full B, NO cleavage or upper fullness, all lower boob fullness. I went to Dr. Revis in Fort Lauderdale, FL and got high profile silicone under the muscle 700cc. I know they sound super large (Heidi Montag, Alexis Bellino, & JWOWW size) but they really do suit my body. They are Mentor and 14.8 wide with 5.8 projection. If I have a redo after kids, I will most likely need a slight lift or skin removed and go down to 500 or 550 mod +. 

I am a math teacher and obsessed with numbers and measurements. I've been researching since I was 19 and got them last year at 30. I knew EXACTLY what I wanted. Seeing so many friends and girls on forums complain about disappointment in size, I found a surgeon who was highly skilled and recommended who didn't mind going large the first time around. I had over a 4 finger gap between mine and now have 1 and no need for a push-up or push-in bra. He created such a beautiful look for me. 

I am 5'6, 145 lbs right now (135 at surgery time), but in the last few months finally got back into working out and feeling comfortable with upper body work. I have an athletic figure and always HATED wearing form fitting stuff because even though I have a flat stomach with 6-pack, I felt fat because my boobs didn't project and had no cleavage at all even with a bra. 

I swore I had capsular contracture about 2 months ago but my surgeon was very happy to report my left never fully dropped. Nobody can tell but me. It's a tad higher and firmer but he said I have a little scar tissue under the implant that held it there and the pocket closed before it completely dropped. Other than that, I am so happy


----------



## Bag Fetish

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> I am a little over 1 year post op and doing great! I am part of a very popular forum but I'm on TPF more so thought I'd post here.
> 
> I started out mid/full B, NO cleavage or upper fullness, all lower boob fullness. I went to Dr. Revis in Fort Lauderdale, FL and got high profile silicone under the muscle 700cc. I know they sound super large (Heidi Montag, Alexis Bellino, & JWOWW size) but they really do suit my body. They are Mentor and 14.8 wide with 5.8 projection. If I have a redo after kids, I will most likely need a slight lift or skin removed and go down to 500 or 550 mod +.
> 
> I am a math teacher and obsessed with numbers and measurements. I've been researching since I was 19 and got them last year at 30. I knew EXACTLY what I wanted. Seeing so many friends and girls on forums complain about disappointment in size, I found a surgeon who was highly skilled and recommended who didn't mind going large the first time around. I had over a 4 finger gap between mine and now have 1 and no need for a push-up or push-in bra. He created such a beautiful look for me.
> 
> I am 5'6, 145 lbs right now (135 at surgery time), but in the last few months finally got back into working out and feeling comfortable with upper body work. I have an athletic figure and always HATED wearing form fitting stuff because even though I have a flat stomach with 6-pack, I felt fat because my boobs didn't project and had no cleavage at all even with a bra.
> 
> I swore I had capsular contracture about 2 months ago but my surgeon was very happy to report my left never fully dropped. Nobody can tell but me. It's a tad higher and firmer but he said I have a little scar tissue under the implant that held it there and the pocket closed before it completely dropped. Other than that, I am so happy



That is so awesome.. Could you pm the info abt this forum. 
I've been researching for ever.. I have the same issue as you and it's hard to get a straight answer abt the out come.. 

Personally I don't think heidi montag is overly large.. Once they settled and swelling was gone she looks great and the size suits her IMO..: 
But then again... We all have different opinions and what they are expecting after.....


----------



## vhdos

flsurfergirl3 said:


> I am a little over 1 year post op and doing great! I am part of a very popular forum but I'm on TPF more so thought I'd post here.
> 
> I started out mid/full B, NO cleavage or upper fullness, all lower boob fullness. I went to Dr. Revis in Fort Lauderdale, FL and got high profile silicone under the muscle 700cc. I know they sound super large (Heidi Montag, Alexis Bellino, & JWOWW size) but they really do suit my body. They are Mentor and 14.8 wide with 5.8 projection. If I have a redo after kids, I will most likely need a slight lift or skin removed and go down to 500 or 550 mod +.
> 
> I am a math teacher and obsessed with numbers and measurements. I've been researching since I was 19 and got them last year at 30. I knew EXACTLY what I wanted. Seeing so many friends and girls on forums complain about disappointment in size, I found a surgeon who was highly skilled and recommended who didn't mind going large the first time around. I had over a 4 finger gap between mine and now have 1 and no need for a push-up or push-in bra. He created such a beautiful look for me.
> 
> I am 5'6, 145 lbs right now (135 at surgery time), but in the last few months finally got back into working out and feeling comfortable with upper body work. I have an athletic figure and always HATED wearing form fitting stuff because even though I have a flat stomach with 6-pack, I felt fat because my boobs didn't project and had no cleavage at all even with a bra.
> 
> I swore I had capsular contracture about 2 months ago but my surgeon was very happy to report my left never fully dropped. Nobody can tell but me. It's a tad higher and firmer but he said I have a little scar tissue under the implant that held it there and the pocket closed before it completely dropped. Other than that, I am so happy



Glad to hear that you are happy with your results


----------



## bisousx

flsurfergirl3 said:


> I am a little over 1 year post op and doing great! I am part of a very popular forum but I'm on TPF more so thought I'd post here.
> 
> I started out mid/full B, NO cleavage or upper fullness, all lower boob fullness. I went to Dr. Revis in Fort Lauderdale, FL and got high profile silicone under the muscle 700cc. I know they sound super large (Heidi Montag, Alexis Bellino, & JWOWW size) but they really do suit my body. They are Mentor and 14.8 wide with 5.8 projection. If I have a redo after kids, I will most likely need a slight lift or skin removed and go down to 500 or 550 mod +.
> 
> I am a math teacher and obsessed with numbers and measurements. I've been researching since I was 19 and got them last year at 30. I knew EXACTLY what I wanted. Seeing so many friends and girls on forums complain about disappointment in size, I found a surgeon who was highly skilled and recommended who didn't mind going large the first time around. I had over a 4 finger gap between mine and now have 1 and no need for a push-up or push-in bra. He created such a beautiful look for me.
> 
> I am 5'6, 145 lbs right now (135 at surgery time), but in the last few months finally got back into working out and feeling comfortable with upper body work. I have an athletic figure and always HATED wearing form fitting stuff because even though I have a flat stomach with 6-pack, I felt fat because my boobs didn't project and had no cleavage at all even with a bra.
> 
> I swore I had capsular contracture about 2 months ago but my surgeon was very happy to report my left never fully dropped. Nobody can tell but me. It's a tad higher and firmer but he said I have a little scar tissue under the implant that held it there and the pocket closed before it completely dropped. Other than that, I am so happy




Awesome! I've heard a lot of good things about Dr. Revis.


----------



## elongreach

It's been a while since I updated my info. Just a little reminder, I lost 130 pounds (now almost 140) and had a lot of loose skin and pretty much no chest at all.  I had my surgery on 5/16 of a BL/BA and TT.  So it has been almost 4 months.  For the most part, my tummy looks 1000x better than before with all the extra skin.  There is still some swelling that I'm hoping will subside soon.  

However, that's not really a discussion to have in this thread.  Anyway, my BL/BA has been a struggle for me.  First, my body did not like the dissolvable stitches that were used.  So I have been spitting stitches constantly.  My surgeon pulled one out during my follow up Thursday.  Next, my implants are sitting on the sides of my breast.  They have not moved towards the center.  This is not really a drop and fluff, wait and see situation.  

Because I lost so much weight, he had told me that I may have to have more than one procedure to get the results I want.  He wants to wait another 3 months for me to heal some more before we talk about my options. Since my skin has been so stretched out and has really no elasticity, my skin just doesn't have the ability to wrap around the implant to push it down.  That was at least what I think I got from our conversation on Thursday.  So he's thinking that he would go back in and do some kind of flap or something like that on my sides to prevent the implant from having the ability to settle there.  Also, I believe he also mentioned lifting them some more.

As of now because of this, I don't really have cleavage.  At least not what I was expecting.  So I am disappointed, but I'm not really discouraged.  I expected it would take some time for me to get the results I wanted.  I just never really thought about having to have a revision so soon.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Awesome on the weight!!!
 as for the tt it could take up to a full year before all the swelling is down and you see results...  everyone is different and you have to remember this is a part of your body that is always moving... so any movement twisting can cause swelling.. key is the binder!!

As for the ba I hear you...  and it makes sense about not much elasticity  left.  You also have to keep in mind that what you had before is what you have after a ba only enhanced. If you didn't have much cleavage before you want after unless you go with  wide implants to fill that gap.  I am glad tho that you see you wouldn't have the results with the first ba.. Time will tell though.. just keep a positive outlook.  Keep us updated on what the doc says and how things are moving on their own. 




elongreach said:


> It's been a while since I updated my info. Just a little reminder, I lost 130 pounds (now almost 140) and had a lot of loose skin and pretty much no chest at all.  I had my surgery on 5/16 of a BL/BA and TT.  So it has been almost 4 months.  For the most part, my tummy looks 1000x better than before with all the extra skin.  There is still some swelling that I'm hoping will subside soon.
> 
> However, that's not really a discussion to have in this thread.  Anyway, my BL/BA has been a struggle for me.  First, my body did not like the dissolvable stitches that were used.  So I have been spitting stitches constantly.  My surgeon pulled one out during my follow up Thursday.  Next, my implants are sitting on the sides of my breast.  They have not moved towards the center.  This is not really a drop and fluff, wait and see situation.
> 
> Because I lost so much weight, he had told me that I may have to have more than one procedure to get the results I want.  He wants to wait another 3 months for me to heal some more before we talk about my options. Since my skin has been so stretched out and has really no elasticity, my skin just doesn't have the ability to wrap around the implant to push it down.  That was at least what I think I got from our conversation on Thursday.  So he's thinking that he would go back in and do some kind of flap or something like that on my sides to prevent the implant from having the ability to settle there.  Also, I believe he also mentioned lifting them some more.
> 
> As of now because of this, I don't really have cleavage.  At least not what I was expecting.  So I am disappointed, but I'm not really discouraged.  I expected it would take some time for me to get the results I wanted.  I just never really thought about having to have a revision so soon.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

lvuittonaddict said:


> hehe... decided to post a pic... its about 2.5months since my surgery. according to VS, i am a 32D- i will be going back to get these puppies increased in a few years
> 
> -again... 550cc's High profile silicone. i started with NOTHING. lol. ---A cup.


I think they look great, if you go any larger, I think it would be too much.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Sleeping Beauty said:


> I think they look great, if you go any larger, I think it would be too much.




Thank you... Actually... after giving them time to drop & fluff a bit, I am happy with my results... I mean, if I could go back, i probably would have went for 650/700 cc's but that's not enough for me to go under the knife again(well... until i get a few of the other procedures I want)


----------



## SohoChic

My girlfriend just went to him.  I told he to also go to him as I have researched many doctors all over the country.  I live in New York City and the surgery here is so expensive and I don't think the docs are as good as Revis.  I am have my first child do I'm waiting a year and then Im def going to see him.



flsurfergirl3 said:


> I am a little over 1 year post op and doing great! I am part of a very popular forum but I'm on TPF more so thought I'd post here.
> 
> I started out mid/full B, NO cleavage or upper fullness, all lower boob fullness. I went to Dr. Revis in Fort Lauderdale, FL and got high profile silicone under the muscle 700cc. I know they sound super large (Heidi Montag, Alexis Bellino, & JWOWW size) but they really do suit my body. They are Mentor and 14.8 wide with 5.8 projection. If I have a redo after kids, I will most likely need a slight lift or skin removed and go down to 500 or 550 mod +.
> 
> I am a math teacher and obsessed with numbers and measurements. I've been researching since I was 19 and got them last year at 30. I knew EXACTLY what I wanted. Seeing so many friends and girls on forums complain about disappointment in size, I found a surgeon who was highly skilled and recommended who didn't mind going large the first time around. I had over a 4 finger gap between mine and now have 1 and no need for a push-up or push-in bra. He created such a beautiful look for me.
> 
> I am 5'6, 145 lbs right now (135 at surgery time), but in the last few months finally got back into working out and feeling comfortable with upper body work. I have an athletic figure and always HATED wearing form fitting stuff because even though I have a flat stomach with 6-pack, I felt fat because my boobs didn't project and had no cleavage at all even with a bra.
> 
> I swore I had capsular contracture about 2 months ago but my surgeon was very happy to report my left never fully dropped. Nobody can tell but me. It's a tad higher and firmer but he said I have a little scar tissue under the implant that held it there and the pocket closed before it completely dropped. Other than that, I am so happy


----------



## megancarlene

I'm actually shocked at the amount of people that have procedures done outside their own country, just to cut costs/restrictions. It's kind of sad to read the amount of people who've had a BA and aren't happy with their results. I feel these issues could have been avoided via more research and knowledge on the procedure? If you think about how much time and money goes into going to another country to have a procedure, are you really saving all that much? I'm all for spending more if it equals quality and a better outcome. I would say for all the women around 19-23, wait a few years to decide if BA is the way to go. Reasearch tons, and find a board certified PS who's only highly reccommended in your own country.

I'm 22 and have been considering BA for a few years. I'm constantly on the fence about it. A co-worker of mine had the surgery, and she said she no longer has feeling in her nipples, sometimes gets stabbing pains in one breast, and one has dropped slightly because she went back to work too soon. Yet, she says she's really happy about getting them. Her PS is also highly reccommended. Are these normal occurences after having BA? I think losing sensation would be horrible. How natural do the breasts feel post-op? I live in Canada, and BA is extremely expensive here as well(I believe my co-worker said hers was $9000). I've always thought it would be nice to balance out my body with a BA. I'm 5'3, with an athletic (muscular) but hourglass (proportionate) figure. I've gained 15lbs this last year, which has made my breasts much fuller (large B cup), but now I'm losing weight again, and ultimately want to lose 25lbs which means I'll be a small B. I would like to balance out my Kardashian butt, haha. I'm going to wait a few years and sit on it, but in the meanwhile would appreciate if I could get some questions answered!


----------



## coconutsboston

megancarlene said:


> I'm actually shocked at the amount of people that have procedures done outside their own country, just to cut costs/restrictions. It's kind of sad to read the amount of people who've had a BA and aren't happy with their results. I feel these issues could have been avoided via more research and knowledge on the procedure? If you think about how much time and money goes into going to another country to have a procedure, are you really saving all that much? I'm all for spending more if it equals quality and a better outcome. I would say for all the women around 19-23, wait a few years to decide if BA is the way to go. Reasearch tons, and find a board certified PS who's only highly reccommended in your own country.
> 
> I'm 22 and have been considering BA for a few years. I'm constantly on the fence about it. A co-worker of mine had the surgery, and she said she no longer has feeling in her nipples, sometimes gets stabbing pains in one breast, and one has dropped slightly because she went back to work too soon. Yet, she says she's really happy about getting them. Her PS is also highly reccommended. Are these normal occurences after having BA? I think losing sensation would be horrible. How natural do the breasts feel post-op? I live in Canada, and BA is extremely expensive here as well(I believe my co-worker said hers was $9000). I've always thought it would be nice to balance out my body with a BA. I'm 5'3, with an athletic (muscular) but hourglass (proportionate) figure. I've gained 15lbs this last year, which has made my breasts much fuller (large B cup), but now I'm losing weight again, and ultimately want to lose 25lbs which means I'll be a small B. I would like to balance out my Kardashian butt, haha. I'm going to wait a few years and sit on it, but in the meanwhile would appreciate if I could get some questions answered!



How long ago did she get them done?  Yes, some women do lose nipple sensation, but not all.  I didn't and if anything, I have more sensation now, so no experience will be exactly the same.  If your co-worker had them done recently, then the stabbing pains are totally normal, as the muscles and nerves are healing from the surgeon creating the pocket where the implant goes.  

Right after post-op they don't feel natural at all, and really won't ever.  Some women's are softer than others, but it has a lot to do with skin elasticity, type of implant, placement, fill, etc.  

My BA was close to $10k but mine was expensive for here because of the surgeon I chose.  For me it was worth the extra $ to have someone I 100% trusted to understand my concerns.


----------



## msdallasdiva

@MeganCarlene
I had my BA about a year and half ago, and I'm VERY happy with my results! I was only going for a full C and ended up a D I went with 340 cc's Mentor high profile smooth saline. My left took the longest to heal but my PS said it was because that is not my dominant hand and I did lose sensation in the left at first but it is has come back. I live in Texas so my surgery was $4900. I do not regret getting my surgery at all!


----------



## BaileyBunyard22

msdallasdiva said:
			
		

> @MeganCarlene
> I had my BA about a year and half ago, and I'm VERY happy with my results! I was only going for a full C and ended up a D I went with 340 cc's Mentor high profile smooth saline. My left took the longest to heal but my PS said it was because that is not my dominant hand and I did lose sensation in the left at first but it is has come back. I live in Texas so my surgery was $4900. I do not regret getting my surgery at all!



Like u my surgery was around $4900.. And it's been about a year and a couple of months and as well I live in Texas and my left breast went "numb" on the outer side. Some feeling is back now . I started as a "B" aiming for a "D" and ended up with "DD" I am very happy with them and love them everyday! Lol


----------



## msdallasdiva

@baileybunyard22
I love my new girls as well! I was not actually aiming for a D, my patient coordinator suggested that I go with 340 cc's and I thought that would be too small, but I'm glad I chose it I'm actually glad I ended up a D and not the full C that I was aiming for lol!


----------



## Chanel522

A friend of mine just had her's redone and she went from 375cc's to 650cc's and I think they're too big for her.  She's really tiny and her arms can't even lay flat against her sides right now, but she's also only 2 months post op so maybe they'll go down a little bit more.  She's really bugging for me to get mine done, but I'm terrified of the anesthesia and risks


----------



## coconutsboston

Chanel522 said:


> A friend of mine just had her's redone and she went from 375cc's to 650cc's and I think they're too big for her.  She's really tiny and her arms can't even lay flat against her sides right now, but she's also only 2 months post op so maybe they'll go down a little bit more.  She's really bugging for me to get mine done, but I'm terrified of the anesthesia and risks



Don't let her talk you into it.  It should be ONLY your decision to make.


----------



## Chanel522

coconutsboston said:


> Don't let her talk you into it.  It should be ONLY your decision to make.



I'd love to have mine done and been throwing the idea around for about 5 years, but I'm just afraid of going under general anesthesia.  I do agree with you though, nobody should ever just get talked into such a huge decision.


----------



## msdallasdiva

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> I'd love to have mine done and been throwing the idea around for about 5 years, but I'm just afraid of going under general anesthesia.  I do agree with you though, nobody should ever just get talked into such a huge decision.



I was the same way I debated for about 10 years! Then finally I just decided to have them done I did EXTENSIVE research on doctors and found my doctor, after researching him THOROUGHLY and was satisfied with his experience, credentials and level of knowledge. I was also very afraid of the anesthesia but all I remember was getting the anesthesia then waking up and the surgery was done! Now 18 months I am very happy with my decision, but with all that being said the decision has to be yours, if you have questions feel free  to ask me


----------



## scarletambience

Hi all, I refused to have implants and opted for fillers instead, although the costs are similar but I could not deal with the probability of deformation, loss of sensation and the potentially long recovery period. The fillers last 3-5 years and you have to "top them up" when you think you're 'losing weight'. I just felt this was a better option for me and I would rather spend at intervals. Given I am flat (and trust me when I say flat, sheet of paper flat!), I did not want people noticing the difference immediately, so I went up 2 sizes and then will do so again in about 6 months so it will appear as though I am gaining weight. So in total I will move 3 sizes. I am now a B/C and I want to hit a C which is superfine. Anything more and I will topple over.

I did this for myself, my clothes fit better, pp immediately mention that I look "healthier" (which makes me s******!) and I am glad for this! I had mine done in Bangkok with a reputable doctor, and have zero regrets.


----------



## vhdos

scarletambience said:


> Hi all, I refused to have implants and opted for fillers instead, although the costs are similar but I could not deal with the probability of deformation, loss of sensation and the potentially long recovery period. The fillers last 3-5 years and you have to "top them up" when you think you're 'losing weight'. I just felt this was a better option for me and I would rather spend at intervals. Given I am flat (and trust me when I say flat, sheet of paper flat!), I did not want people noticing the difference immediately, so I went up 2 sizes and then will do so again in about 6 months so it will appear as though I am gaining weight. So in total I will move 3 sizes. I am now a B/C and I want to hit a C which is superfine. Anything more and I will topple over.
> 
> I did this for myself, my clothes fit better, pp immediately mention that I look "healthier" (which makes me s******!) and I am glad for this! I had mine done in Bangkok with a reputable doctor, and have zero regrets.



Are you referring to fillers like those used in derma fillers (Hyaluronic Acid)?  Like Macrolane or Hyacorp?


----------



## vhdos

^As someone who works in the medical industry, I have to disagree that saline is softer than silicone.  The properties of a saline implants are quite different than the properties of natural breast tissue (which makes saline implants feel firmer).  Don't get me wrong, I'm not advocating for either saline or silicone (I actually think that both are great, but for different reasons) and I encourage women to choose what's right for them
Anyways, I'm glad to hear about your positive results


----------



## Xiaonm2012

Hi all! I'm new here.. Am just curious.. How do you know how much cc is the size that you want ? Like if I'm a A now .. How would I know what's a C? Lol..


----------



## Cinderwitch69

Xiaonm2012 said:
			
		

> Hi all! I'm new here.. Am just curious.. How do you know how much cc is the size that you want ? Like if I'm a A now .. How would I know what's a C? Lol..



I was a 34AA and went to a full C I had 325 cc's in both


----------



## vhdos

Xiaonm2012 said:


> Hi all! I'm new here.. Am just curious.. How do you know how much cc is the size that you want ? Like if I'm a A now .. How would I know what's a C? Lol..



The answer to your question is different for everyone because there are several factors that affect size.  The best answer would come from having a consultation with a qualified (and Board Certified) plastic surgeon.  Most of them do consultations at no charge.


----------



## Slavisa

Cinderwitch69 said:
			
		

> I was a 34AA and went to a full C I had 325 cc's in both



I was a 32B and went to 32E with 335cc! Your surgeon will be able to recommend what is best.


----------



## Chanel522

vhdos said:


> The answer to your question is different for everyone because there are several factors that affect size.  The best answer would come from having a consultation with a qualified (and Board Certified) plastic surgeon.  *Most of them do consultations at no charge.*



Must be nice!!  Where I live a consult is anywhere between $150-$200...it's ridiculous because if you go to several different surgeons, which I think is a good idea, you've already incurred a lot of money just in consultation fees.


----------



## Xiaonm2012

Thanks for the answers! How long does it take for the pain to go away after surgery?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Xiaonm2012 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the answers! How long does it take for the pain to go away after surgery?



Everyone is different, so the time frame is going to be different. Also will depend on whether you go over or under the muscle.


----------



## newlizzie

Xiaonm2012 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the answers! How long does it take for the pain to go away after surgery?



About a week of discomfort. Then start normal activity carefully.


----------



## scarletambience

vhdos said:


> Are you referring to fillers like those used in derma fillers (Hyaluronic Acid)?  Like Macrolane or Hyacorp?



Yes. It just works better for me, I suppose.


----------



## beachy10

Chanel522 said:


> Must be nice!! Where I live a consult is anywhere between $150-$200...it's ridiculous because if you go to several different surgeons, which I think is a good idea, you've already incurred a lot of money just in consultation fees.


 
I spent $80 on my first consult $0 for the next and $60 on the 3rd. I find the most expensive consults are in expensive cities like LA or SF. Sometimes if you go to realself.com you'll find consult discounts.


----------



## vhdos

scarletambience said:


> Yes. It just works better for me, I suppose.



You expressed concerns about the risks associated with implants (possible deformation, loss of sensation, etc.), but there are lots of risks associated with the use of fillers for breast augmentation too.  In my opinion, I believe the risks of using fillers to be far greater simply based on the fact that there is little clinical evidence to document the safety and/or efficacy of the procedure (there is not long-term data).  Fillers (like Macrolane) are similar to Restalyne & juvaderm, but they are not approved for use in breast augmentation here in the US. 
Don't get me wrong, I'm certainly not trying to imply that you made the wrong choice.  You made a choice that was right for you and I'm very happy to hear of your positive outcome  I'm sure that you look great and I hope that you continue to experience a positive result.  I just wanted to encourage women to do their own research.


----------



## ValenTina xxo

Chanel522 said:


> I'd love to have mine done and been throwing the idea around for about 5 years, but I'm just afraid of going under general anesthesia. I do agree with you though, nobody should ever just get talked into such a huge decision.


 
Aww, sorry to hear you are scared... I was quite nervous before my BA but had been planning it since 17 years old so I also had quite a long time to think... I had my BA earlier this year at 20 years old and I found it was way easier than anyone said it would be! 

I woke up right away after my surgery and sat up to my doctor wrapping a tensor bandage around me... I spoke to my doctor and the anesthesiologist right away. Some people told me I would feel crazy and not know where I was or what day or month of the week it was... Not true at all, I woke up completely normal just drowsy and irritable that I had to be seated upright in bed. I immediately thought about my new boobs, asked what CC amount my doctor used, thought about work, and about how much I disliked the after-care nurse lol. It wasn't my first time under general anesthesia though, I was under to remove a wisdom tooth when I was like 11 and that time was worse. 

I know its impossible not to be nervous about a surgery especially if it is your first, but the procedure and anesthesia themselves aren't scary at all. Anesthesia feels pretty nice as you fall asleep on it, and afterwards feels fine too... If you've heard of negative experiences, it could have been due to a bad anestheisologist (or whatever they are called). I'm sure there are lots of doctors in your area who use a great anestheisologist! I used to measure a 30AA and now wear a 30DDD-32DD, and find the implants look nice and large enough on my frame (I like the more fake look). I would do the surgery 10 times over if I had to, it was great and easy recovery!

Also, I belong to and go on a popular implant forum but wanted to write on here as well when I saw this thread. I highly recomend joining the implant forum, but watch out for scary stories if you are already nervous! 

Anyway, not sure if this is remotely helpful to anyone but just wanted to leave a message and hopefully help in some way.


----------



## Fantashley

Pursefanatic85 said:


> *Hi Ladies, I was wondering for those of you that have had breast implants..how are they, do they feel & look natural. Are you happy with them? What is the general price? I'm thinking of getting my breast done for my birthday (a gift to myself) I wasn't blessed in that area & just want to hear what you all have to say. I've been wanting implants forever but fear pain. I just want to also make sure I can financially do it. If anyone in virginia has had it done & happy with the results can you please PM the doctors info that you used. Thanks All! *


I wanted one since i was 18 and i got mine done in feb, 
Absolutely amazing! He put my implants behind THE muscle for
À more natural look, but that's more painfull, i had 3 days lying dead in
THE sofa not trying to move lol but it was all worth it! before i wore a lot of push ups
And nobody can see if i had them done ( except for my collegue because she had them done too and Saw it at THE way i moved ( you're not allowed to bend over for à while and lifting my arms was still sore because i took only à week off From work... I was kinda taking strange positions to cut my cliënts hair haha lolz)


----------



## lvuittonaddict

hi hi... i figured i would do an update on my BA... it's been 6 months since having 550cc HP silicone implants... the first pic: left is about 2 weeks after and right is about 5 months... the green pic is 6 months


----------



## Badkitty424

ValenTina xxo said:
			
		

> Aww, sorry to hear you are scared... I was quite nervous before my BA but had been planning it since 17 years old so I also had quite a long time to think... I had my BA earlier this year at 20 years old and I found it was way easier than anyone said it would be!
> 
> I woke up right away after my surgery and sat up to my doctor wrapping a tensor bandage around me... I spoke to my doctor and the anesthesiologist right away. Some people told me I would feel crazy and not know where I was or what day or month of the week it was... Not true at all, I woke up completely normal just drowsy and irritable that I had to be seated upright in bed. I immediately thought about my new boobs, asked what CC amount my doctor used, thought about work, and about how much I disliked the after-care nurse lol. It wasn't my first time under general anesthesia though, I was under to remove a wisdom tooth when I was like 11 and that time was worse.
> 
> I know its impossible not to be nervous about a surgery especially if it is your first, but the procedure and anesthesia themselves aren't scary at all. Anesthesia feels pretty nice as you fall asleep on it, and afterwards feels fine too... If you've heard of negative experiences, it could have been due to a bad anestheisologist (or whatever they are called). I'm sure there are lots of doctors in your area who use a great anestheisologist! I used to measure a 30AA and now wear a 30DDD-32DD, and find the implants look nice and large enough on my frame (I like the more fake look). I would do the surgery 10 times over if I had to, it was great and easy recovery!
> 
> Also, I belong to and go on a popular implant forum but wanted to write on here as well when I saw this thread. I highly recomend joining the implant forum, but watch out for scary stories if you are already nervous!
> 
> Anyway, not sure if this is remotely helpful to anyone but just wanted to leave a message and hopefully help in some way.



I had my BA about 12 years ago and now have to decide whether I will get them done again or just leave it the way they are. I have been having Major back and hip issues for the last 4 years and am concentrating on those issues now. If not I would have went a year ago and had mine done again. I have never ever regretted having this surgery. I too would recommend to those who want to have it done, Go for it,,,  BEST decision I have ever made for myself !!!


----------



## vhdos

lvuittonaddict said:


> hi hi... i figured i would do an update on my BA... it's been 6 months since having 550cc HP silicone implants... the first pic: left is about 2 weeks after and right is about 5 months... the green pic is 6 months



Hello!  Thanks for updating with pics.  You look lovely  Are you happy with your results?


----------



## Miss jae

Hi Ladies! ive had breast Augmentation about 7 years ago. At the time I was about 165 Lbs also im 5'10". I went from a very very small B to a very very full C. Since that time my weight has fluctuated tremendously. From gaining over 200 LBS to dropping back under. I am still on the decline to get back to about 160. Now as i got bigger so did my boobs. I am now a 36D.. Its proportioned with my body of course but my boobs (braless) dont sit up as they used too since the weight gain. As i am loosing weight, and my natural breast shrink do you thing they will go back to being nice and perky braless? I have saline under the muscle implants. I was told to do chest exercises to tighten the muscles back up around the breast. that should get then right back to how they were. Has anyone experienced this? As of now Victorias Secret is keeping my secret well kept!! lol


----------



## coconutsboston

Miss jae said:


> Hi Ladies! ive had breast Augmentation about 7 years ago. At the time I was about 165 Lbs also im 5'10". I went from a very very small B to a very very full C. Since that time my weight has fluctuated tremendously. From gaining over 200 LBS to dropping back under. I am still on the decline to get back to about 160. Now as i got bigger so did my boobs. I am now a 36D.. Its proportioned with my body of course but my boobs (braless) dont sit up as they used too since the weight gain. As i am loosing weight, and my natural breast shrink do you thing they will go back to being nice and perky braless? I have saline under the muscle implants. I was told to do chest exercises to tighten the muscles back up around the breast. that should get then right back to how they were. Has anyone experienced this? As of now Victorias Secret is keeping my secret well kept!! lol



Everyone is different so there's no real way of knowing if they will or not.  I would keep doing the chest exercises though.


----------



## marina230

Miss jae said:


> Hi Ladies! ive had breast Augmentation about 7 years ago. At the time I was about 165 Lbs also im 5'10". I went from a very very small B to a very very full C. Since that time my weight has fluctuated tremendously. From gaining over 200 LBS to dropping back under. I am still on the decline to get back to about 160. Now as i got bigger so did my boobs. I am now a 36D.. Its proportioned with my body of course but my boobs (braless) dont sit up as they used too since the weight gain. As i am loosing weight, and my natural breast shrink do you thing they will go back to being nice and perky braless? I have saline under the muscle implants. I was told to do chest exercises to tighten the muscles back up around the breast. that should get then right back to how they were. Has anyone experienced this? As of now Victorias Secret is keeping my secret well kept!! lol



I had the same problem before as well. Did my breast lift + put implants 16 years ago. 3 years after surgery went from 150 lb to 196 lb (I am also 5'10) in six month due to medication. Lost weight and went back to 155. 14 years after surgery lost weight due to GI problems and went down to 124 lb. Now back to 145 lb. Every time I gained weight my breast got bigger and started sagging. But, after I lost weight they went back as before.


----------



## Annasobsession

I had mine done in 2003 in Arizona with Dr. John Pierce and been very happy with them. I paid $5500 for saline but that were back when now you can silicone for that price. I am going for an exchange soon as my 10 year anniversary approach.


----------



## every1dreams

Miss jae said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies! ive had breast Augmentation about 7 years ago. At the time I was about 165 Lbs also im 5'10". I went from a very very small B to a very very full C. Since that time my weight has fluctuated tremendously. From gaining over 200 LBS to dropping back under. I am still on the decline to get back to about 160. Now as i got bigger so did my boobs. I am now a 36D.. Its proportioned with my body of course but my boobs (braless) dont sit up as they used too since the weight gain. As i am loosing weight, and my natural breast shrink do you thing they will go back to being nice and perky braless? I have saline under the muscle implants. I was told to do chest exercises to tighten the muscles back up around the breast. that should get then right back to how they were. Has anyone experienced this? As of now Victorias Secret is keeping my secret well kept!! lol



Honestly, with the weight from the implants I don't see you obtaining much of a difference. They do tend to stretch you out, I've done enough pull-ups push-ups & military presses, being ex-mil n all and still very active. I had my implants done 3yrs ago and if I knew then what I know now, I would've just gotten a lift n call it a day, since I was. 36c n went to a 36dd-34ddd depending on the brand of bra. I was just being greedy and had money to waste. I'm 5'6 n when I got them I was 141. The Dr said they add up to 3lbs but I've gone to 158, 154 now but I'm all legs n muscular so not too worried unless I pass 160. Which running helps to maintain. Now I have a tear drop look and they're silicone under the muscle so no- one can tell, but when I noticed it I  went to another Dr. to get them lifted, but he insisted it wasn't significant enough to go thru the process and he thought they were perfect the way they were. They seem to have just molded with my body. I've decided to just remove them when I hit the 10yr mark n just have them lifted. I guess once you get them like everything else you realize you could've done w/o them, at least in my case.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Im guessing you needed a lift to start with??

This is what some dont realize or dont want to do because of the scar.    Regardless of the scar, everyone heals different and over time they do fade.   So it doesnt matter if its 6" or 1.5" if you are going to scar and not heal well  does it really matter?  I have had a lift and at first I was FREAKED out when I saw myself. I would not let me husband even see me... Over time they faded and healed well.  

But people also need to understand that what you have before the BA is what you're going to have after only bigger.   So if you have some sag before depending on the extent, you're going to have it after unless you go large.. 

I do think some people need to give having a lift a lot more thought when its recommended by their doctor. 



every1dreams said:


> Honestly, with the weight from the implants I don't see you obtaining much of a difference. They do tend to stretch you out, I've done enough pull-ups push-ups & military presses, being ex-mil n all and still very active. I had my implants done 3yrs ago and if I knew then what I know now, I would've just gotten a lift n call it a day, since I was. 36c n went to a 36dd-34ddd depending on the brand of bra. I was just being greedy and had money to waste. I'm 5'6 n when I got them I was 141. The Dr said they add up to 3lbs but I've gone to 158, 154 now but I'm all legs n muscular so not too worried unless I pass 160. Which running helps to maintain. Now I have a tear drop look and they're silicone under the muscle so no- one can tell, but when I noticed it I  went to another Dr. to get them lifted, but he insisted it wasn't significant enough to go thru the process and he thought they were perfect the way they were. They seem to have just molded with my body. I've decided to just remove them when I hit the 10yr mark n just have them lifted. I guess once you get them like everything else you realize you could've done w/o them, at least in my case.


----------



## every1dreams

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Im guessing you needed a lift to start with??
> 
> This is what some dont realize or dont want to do because of the scar.    Regardless of the scar, everyone heals different and over time they do fade.   So it doesnt matter if its 6" or 1.5" if you are going to scar and not heal well  does it really matter?  I have had a lift and at first I was FREAKED out when I saw myself. I would not let me husband even see me... Over time they faded and healed well.
> 
> But people also need to understand that what you have before the BA is what you're going to have after only bigger.   So if you have some sag before depending on the extent, you're going to have it after unless you go large..
> 
> I do think some people need to give having a lift a lot more thought when its recommended by their doctor.



I wanted the teardrop look and only wanted more fullness on top, so a lift wasn't necessary at the time. At this point the sag I have now is from the weight, it did cause some stretching, but I have so much fullness on top that its not noticeable, I just can't go bra-less, only bc of sweating. It just makes for a more natural look, I wanted bigger and more fullness on top, at the time I wasn't very concerned about the sagging bc I didn't have any, just lost the fullness on top, but my nipples were/are high and there was lots of fullness at the bottom. If I'd actually done a lift then I probably would've ended up from a 36c to maybe a 36a, so I guess you just never know.


----------



## tinasoapberry

I really want breast implants, but has anyone gotten them and then had stretch marks? My body (my butt and the back of my calves) is prone to stretch marks. Since I'm an A cup, my breasts have avoided stretch marks. But I think once I do go up one or two cup sizes, they might show up ;(


----------



## every1dreams

tinasoapberry said:
			
		

> I really want breast implants, but has anyone gotten them and then had stretch marks? My body (my butt and the back of my calves) is prone to stretch marks. Since I'm an A cup, my breasts have avoided stretch marks. But I think once I do go up one or two cup sizes, they might show up ;(



Stretch marks will only be a problem if you have them removed. From my experience if you just naturally have stretch in certain areas then that's it, but otherwise they come from fluctuating weight. As on you gain an excess amount, you'll probably get them after losing weight. In essence  if the area stays stretched there won't be any or they won't be noticeable but once theres weight loss or the area shrinks you may see them


----------



## Slavisa

I'm prone to stretch marks but didn't get any and i went from a B to DD/E.

Having said that, I am 5 months pregnant and my breasts are riddled with stretch marks whilst by big belly has none! I guess because they had already stretched from surgery.


----------



## Bag Fetish

every1dreams said:


> Stretch marks will only be a problem if you have them removed. From my experience if you just naturally have stretch in certain areas then that's it, but otherwise they come from fluctuating weight. As on you gain an excess amount, you'll probably get them after losing weight. In essence  if the area stays stretched there won't be any or they won't be noticeable but once theres weight loss or the area shrinks you may see them



 stretch marks are not cause by losing weight...they are from gaining weight/skin stretching too fast.
 they WILL be more noticeable after losing weight as that skin isnt stretched anymore,

So YES you  can get stretch marks from getting implants.  All depends on how big you go and if you're prone to them.. No different then some people getting them when prego.
I have seen friends carry twins, 7 pounds babies each and not one stretch mark, I have seen friends gain 15 pounds total and have a road map on their tummy.. its GENES!


----------



## Bag Fetish

tinasoapberry said:


> I really want breast implants, but has anyone gotten them and then had stretch marks? My body (my butt and the back of my calves) is prone to stretch marks. Since I'm an A cup, my breasts have avoided stretch marks. But I think once I do go up one or two cup sizes, they might show up ;(


everyone is different. The answer is YES, you COULD get them!  Not everyone does, everyone is different .. possible if you are prone to them. This is something to talk to your doctor about.... to say no you wont get them only going up to sizes would be a lie, because I dont know you, and everyone is different.   To say yes would be a lie.. 
So yes its Possible you could...


----------



## every1dreams

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> stretch marks are not cause by losing weight...they are from gaining weight/skin stretching too fast.
> they WILL be more noticeable after losing weight as that skin isnt stretched anymore,
> 
> So YES you  can get stretch marks from getting implants.  All depends on how big you go and if you're prone to them.. No different then some people getting them when prego.
> I have seen friends carry twins, 7 pounds babies each and not one stretch mark, I have seen friends gain 15 pounds total and have a road map on their tummy.. its GENES!



Never said they were CAUSED by losing. They're caused by the skin stretching. So if the skin stretches for whatever reason then shrinks, for whatever reason you'll probably get them. Meaning if she does they will probably only  be a problem if she removes them. As the skin will stretch when they go in and after being stretched having them removed will make them noticeable. Again not everyone has the same issue, I had some minor stretch marks after child birth but after getting the implants the skin stretched to where they are totally gone, I also had some on my hips and as I gained back a few lbs and used Shea butter they went away, now I'm sure if I drop 10lbs they'll probably be noticeable again. Having stretch marks in 1 area doesn't mean you'll get them everywhere, my sister had stretch marks on her calves since she was a child, after childbirth she has them on her stomach, her boobs went from 32b to 36dd, she's back down to a 34b and she got no stretch marks. Not even a Dr can guarantee if you will or won't, they'll simply say its a possibility. I was told I'd keloid bc I'm black, my scar completely went away, ppl who know still are stunned they can't see it. Bottom line, it's a hit n miss. The genes theory I think is a hit n miss too bc my mom n 2 sis def look like road maps, but my skin is almost devoid of any.


----------



## pquiles

Hi All, so much to read here... I'm so thankful for all of you that have shared.  I would like to know if anyone has recommendations for an excellent PS in the Killeen/Austin/San Antonio area... (central TX).


----------



## lvuittonaddict

vhdos said:


> Hello!  Thanks for updating with pics.  You look lovely  Are you happy with your results?





sorry for the late response. I am quite happy. Some days i wish I had went larger, but other days I wish I had went smaller. I think if i had to do it over, i'd go 650-700 Mod+ but, that wont be for a while(if i ever do it)


----------



## armanigirl

lvuittonaddict said:


> hi hi... i figured i would do an update on my BA... it's been 6 months since having 550cc HP silicone implants... the first pic: left is about 2 weeks after and right is about 5 months... the green pic is 6 months



Looks great! what placement did you go w/ for your BA (over or under?) and did you get silicone or saline? Doing some research bc thinking about getting mine done


----------



## every1dreams

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> Must be nice!!  Where I live a consult is anywhere between $150-$200...it's ridiculous because if you go to several different surgeons, which I think is a good idea, you've already incurred a lot of money just in consultation fees.



Wow, that's crazy. I had mine done in Tampa and the hard part would've been to find some who CHARGED. I went to 3 n had consults set up w/5 no charge from any. I visited South Beach Memorial w'end and 2011 and they had $2500 sales on BAs. Sales on several other surgeries too. The prices were crazy. Just made me wonder how reputable the place was.


----------



## limom

lvuittonaddict said:


> sorry for the late response. I am quite happy. Some days i wish I had went larger, but other days I wish I had went smaller. I think if i had to do it over, i'd go 650-700 Mod+ but, that wont be for a while(if i ever do it)



May I ask you what is your professional occupation?


----------



## Baby_ann13

pquiles said:


> Hi All, so much to read here... I'm so thankful for all of you that have shared.  I would like to know if anyone has recommendations for an excellent PS in the Killeen/Austin/San Antonio area... (central TX).



I got my breast augmentation with Dr. Lawton. He is in the stone oak area (San Antonio) I love mine! I couldnt be happier with the results. After my lovely pair a few other friends of mine also went to him and are fantastic!!


----------



## Baby_ann13

tinasoapberry said:


> I really want breast implants, but has anyone gotten them and then had stretch marks? My body (my butt and the back of my calves) is prone to stretch marks. Since I'm an A cup, my breasts have avoided stretch marks. But I think once I do go up one or two cup sizes, they might show up ;(



Honestly I was scared when I woke up with what looked like I had been mauled by a tiger on my breasts after they began to drop. I think it was like two weeks after my surgery. I freaaaakkkedd out! I was crying and so upset, but not even two days went by and they were gone! I can't even see them now. 





I have had my new breasts for over a year and a half now and there are very minimal times that I regret it only because it does get a tad harder to find clothes that fit. I used to have a shopping addiction prior to my surgery, online shopping and in the stores. I can tell you that getting my breasts totally cured me lol. Its not easy to walk into a store, like something and just buy it with out trying it on anymore. I have to try on half the store to walk away with two or three items because it will be tight on my boobs and loose everywhere else, or fits right but then makes me look fat. But NOT ALWAYS!! Dont get discouraged!! I looooove them anyway!! If some how I went back in time I would not change the decision to get them. Its an emotional roller coaster! I cried, laughed and hated then loved them all in the same day lol. When you first get them, they are so high and tight and look CRAZY! After like three weeks I was blind ha ha, I thought oh wow they look great, now seeing the photos I am like WOW they look horrible! lol. But after about six weeks they were fabulous!! It takes a while to drop and settle into place but its well worth the wait! My husband was so against getting them, but he now loves them more than I do ha ha.


----------



## vhdos

^I'm curious to know what size implants you got that makes it so you have trouble finding clothes that fit?


----------



## every1dreams

Trust me, I feel her pain. I used to be able to wear small n med, now I'm having to go lrg sometimes xl even, n it doesn't quite look the same unless I alter the waist, too much work.


----------



## Baby_ann13

vhdos said:


> ^I'm curious to know what size implants you got that makes it so you have trouble finding clothes that fit?



I was a 32AA (training bra size) and I am now a 32DD. I am 5'4 and I got 540cc of saline. Its hard to find clothes because they tend to be made for smaller chest size, so the waist area comes up to where it is under my breasts so it kind of makes me look pregnant. I have to buy clothing without a defined waist. Button up shirts are the worse!! I have to get them taken in at the waist. It is complicated to explain, but they are not even horribly big either. i am not sure if you know that augmented breasts dont look at large as natural in clothing. If I see a natural DD they look HUGE but augmented breasts do not look that big. I know it seems as if that makes sense but it is true. I would say my breasts look like a C cup in my honest opinion.


----------



## vhdos

^DH and I own a business in the medical industry, so although I certainly wouldn't consider myself an expert by any means, I have a fair amount of knowledge about breast augmentation.
Personally, I think a lot of it has to do with personal perception.  The "owner" of augmented breasts sometimes has a tendency to see them differently than the general public.  In some cases, I suppose an implanted breast can appear different than a natural breast (in terms of size), but much if it depends on implant size & shape, implant placement, pocket placement, patient sizing, etc.
I'm sorry that you have trouble finding clothes.  I can relate in some sense because generally speaking, I have trouble finding well-fitted clothing right off the racks.  I am petite (small-boned/thin), but technically can't wear petite sizing because it runs too short for me.  The answer is an excellent tailor that can alter everything to a perfect fit


----------



## pquiles

Baby_ann13 said:


> I got my breast augmentation with Dr. Lawton. He is in the stone oak area (San Antonio) I love mine! I couldnt be happier with the results. After my lovely pair a few other friends of mine also went to him and are fantastic!!



Thank you!  I'm going to see if I can schedule a consultation this week.  
Hopefully pricing is reasonable


----------



## Baby_ann13

pquiles said:


> Thank you!  I'm going to see if I can schedule a consultation this week.
> Hopefully pricing is reasonable



He is a little pricey, I cannot lie. He gave me a really good deal though, PM me for the info on that. I do believe though that San Antonio really has some of the greatest Plastic surgeons! There are a few I would avoid, but mainly they are all great. I have heard great things about Dr. Young (who works alongside with my PS) and also Dr. Dechard who works in the same building. You will be happy with your results I am sure no matter which doctor you choose.


----------



## armanigirl

Hi everyone I was researching online about BA and came upon this site 

http://www.breastimplantsupport.org/

It has tons of posts about women and their problems w implants etc. has anyone checked out this site or experience anything these women are experiencing? So scary  my consultation is tmrw


----------



## vhdos

armanigirl said:


> Hi everyone I was researching online about BA and came upon this site
> 
> http://www.breastimplantsupport.org/
> 
> It has tons of posts about women and their problems w implants etc. has anyone checked out this site or experience anything these women are experiencing? So scary  my consultation is tmrw



Well, I'm not sure if you noticed, but that Forum is actually closing (not sure why).
I encourage you to so your own research because complications can and do happen (I've known women who have experienced them).


----------



## armanigirl

vhdos said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not sure if you noticed, but that Forum is actually closing (not sure why).
> I encourage you to so your own research because complications can and do happen (I've known women who have experienced them).



Yeah, I noticed they were closing too. I've done a lot of research and tomorrow will be my first consult. I'm in no rush to get them, but I am aware of all the complications and risks associated. It just made me paranoid reading thru that site...


----------



## myu3160

I encourage those of you who are interested in getting a ba to check out just breast implants . com. Lovely community, very informative, and tons of pictures.


----------



## Baby_ann13

myu3160 said:


> I encourage those of you who are interested in getting a ba to check out just breast implants . com. Lovely community, very informative, and tons of pictures.



YES I second this "just breast implants" dot com IS AMAZING for anyone interested in getting a breast augmentation. I found it so helpful, but this forum is pretty helpful too with the surgery. But more detailed stories and what not JBI is also great!


----------



## vhdos

^Where do you live?
I wouldn't travel to have plastic surgery, so my answer depends on where you are located.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

limom said:


> May I ask you what is your professional occupation?





I dont have one yet. I'm still figuring out what I want to be when I grow up. lol  I used to work as a hostess in Philly


----------



## limom

lvuittonaddict said:


> I dont have one yet. I'm still figuring out what I want to be when I grow up. lol  I used to work as a hostess in Philly


Nice


----------



## coconutsboston

seri1004 said:


> Hi ladies^^
> 
> I'm new here! nice to meet you!
> 
> I'm thinking about getting breast augmentation...
> I'm just starting to gathering as many as information I can.
> 
> My first step of the consideration is... picking a country.. for my surgery.
> Should I go to America? or... I heard Korea is also really good at plastic surgery.
> America? or Korea?
> 
> any advice??



Where are you located now?


----------



## beachy10

I don't think it's necessary to travel out of the country. There should be plenty of good doctors all around.


----------



## daphnelyzed

I want to get mine done as well but I don't know where I should go. I'm in Canada right now but thinking that Asia can work out for me, depends. Whenever I wear a bathing suit or lower cut dresses, I never once felt good in those. I'm 20 this year hopefully ill get it done soon.


----------



## nakedjaxx

I'm curious how do you share your news after getting a BA? I am sure that your coworkers/peers will notice a difference.


----------



## Baby_ann13

nakedjaxx said:
			
		

> I'm curious how do you share your news after getting a BA? I am sure that your coworkers/peers will notice a difference.



It's really no one else's business to know about your body and the changes you make to it. It's up to each individual to share that information or not. Personally I was very open with my breast augmentation. I told people prior and after. I think it was very noticeable of a change for myself because I went from a double a to a double d. I also wanted to share my experience because it could have helped someone who also wanted to get one. For some people who are more private, you don't have to share anything with anyone. Co workers might be iffy to tell. They will probably guess but it's up to you to say yes or no. Most people are a lot more respectful and won't even ask. My In laws have never asked (thank God) but I am sure they noticed lol. I still find myself covering up though. It's been over a year and a half and I have yet to wear a low cut top or anything right fitting... I have big hips and a pretty decently large butt (not totally Kim kardashian size but almost) and so now with big boobs I feel like people may get the wrong impression of me?? I don't know. I say if you are ok with others knowing there shouldn't be a problem but if you are reserved I wouldn't discuss it, it's really no ones business but that's just my opinion! Good luck with your decision


----------



## vhdos

nakedjaxx said:


> I'm curious how do you share your news after getting a BA? I am sure that your coworkers/peers will notice a difference.



In most cases, getting breast impacts is pretty obvious.  I know women who like to think that no one knows about their implants, but in most cases, people know, but they are polite enough not to say anything.  Talking about breast augmentation (or any PS procedure) is really about personal preference.  Some people prefer to be open about their PS, while others like to be more private about it.  There will always be people who will comment and/or even come right out and ask.  If asked, it's usually better to be honest because if someone is asking, they probably already know anyways and they just want to see how you respond.


----------



## Cinderwitch69

I was very open when I got my surgery, I was not embarrassed and knew it would be obvious I also did not want speculation or people talking behind my back.  So I was very open and pretty much told everyone, I am proud of it and feel I would rather tell it out right away and then it was all out in the open.


----------



## bisousx

nakedjaxx said:


> I'm curious how do you share your news after getting a BA? I am sure that your coworkers/peers will notice a difference.



I live in Socal and I was very excited. I shared the news before and after with.. oh, just about everyone  Even though I started off with a full B, I received so many "Finally! It's about time." comments that one could consider a BA as a rite of passage over here.

I could have kept mine a secret if I wanted to dress conservatively, because I've always worn padded bras prior to the surgery. Most people barely noticed that I had a BA until I started posting photos from pool parties. In clothes, I look the same as before -as if I was wearing a Miraculous by VS bra. But you can't hide it in a bikini.


----------



## yajaira

can anyone recommend a surgeon in San diego?


----------



## butterfli312

yajaira said:


> can anyone recommend a surgeon in San diego?



Hi I went to Dr. Ervin Wheeler near Grossmont ( across from Grossmomt Hospital). It's been a year. He did a full tummy tuck, lipo, and a breast lift with augmentation. I went from 36C to a 36D.


----------



## bisousx

yajaira said:


> can anyone recommend a surgeon in San diego?



Dr. Pousti is very popular in SD. He did a few of my friends' and they all look great.


----------



## yajaira

bisousx said:


> Dr. Pousti is very popular in SD. He did a few of my friends' and they all look great.



I was looking into him and found a horror story about him...scared me away.
How long ago did your friends get theirs done?


----------



## yajaira

butterfli312 said:


> Hi I went to Dr. Ervin Wheeler near Grossmont ( across from Grossmomt Hospital). It's been a year. He did a full tummy tuck, lipo, and a breast lift with augmentation. I went from 36C to a 36D.


He sounds good are you happy with your results? I want to do a tummy tuck too how was recovery time?


----------



## bisousx

yajaira said:


> I was looking into him and found a horror story about him...scared me away.
> How long ago did your friends get theirs done?



About 5 yrs ago


----------



## butterfli312

yajaira said:


> He sounds good are you happy with your results? I want to do a tummy tuck too how was recovery time?



Yes, I am very happy with the results. However, I've gained about 15 lbs since the surgery (which didn't go to my stomach which is still flat) due to my own laziness & lack of commitment to fitness...I'm working on getting back in shape.

Anyhow, the recovery time was intense. The first 3 days are the worst. I'd say my pain was a 5 the first 3 days (10 being the excruciating worst pain and 1 being slight discomfort). I was back at wk (desk job law office) within 7 days. The girdle type garment you are instructed to wear helps minimize the pain.


----------



## Soong sister

Hi ladies, I am new here. This year I am thinking if going for a BA. I am doing some research and I hope I can learnt more from women who have done it before or those who have a knowledges. I did a survey between silicon and saline implant. And recently I found out about furry Brazilian implants.may I know which is a better option?


----------



## newlizzie

I have no idea about the brazilian implants but can give you my experiences. I had my children before implants and have had mine 12 years. Silicon  under the muscle and they look and feel fabulous. Research your surgeon and talk to other patients. If the surgeon is good he sholud be able to put you it touch with others . I met with a girl who had hers for 2 years and that was the clincher for me. They looked fabulous and she let me feel them. I was  10 A and now a 10 D. Never had any problems. Would never change the way I am now.


----------



## felishaLVlover

I have 34DD over the muscle 600cc saline implants .. Anyone have a good bra to recommend for larger implants? I find trouble with how most bras are made being that they round and more full at the top.. Most natural breasts are full at the bottom so that's the issue. I wear the unlined VS bras right now.. Any extra padding is just too much ! Low plunge bras usually work best I'm just looking for another good brand/type. Thanks!


----------



## skislope15

felishaLVlover said:
			
		

> I have 34DD over the muscle 600cc saline implants .. Anyone have a good bra to recommend for larger implants? I find trouble with how most bras are made being that they round and more full at the top.. Most natural breasts are full at the bottom so that's the issue. I wear the unlined VS bras right now.. Any extra padding is just too much ! Low plunge bras usually work best I'm just looking for another good brand/type. Thanks!



I wear the same size and I love the body by Victoria convertible bra, the regular one is padded and pushes them through the roof. This one works as a great strapless and it doesn't lift them up at all but holds them right where they are.


----------



## felishaLVlover

skislope15 said:


> I wear the same size and I love the body by Victoria convertible bra, the regular one is padded and pushes them through the roof. This one works as a great strapless and it doesn't lift them up at all but holds them right where they are.



Good to know I will check it out  thanks! Oh yes I have a strapless VS one that's padded and  it makes them look ridiculously big! Through the roof is right haha thanks


----------



## bisousx

felishaLVlover said:


> I have 34DD over the muscle 600cc saline implants .. Anyone have a good bra to recommend for larger implants? I find trouble with how most bras are made being that they round and more full at the top.. Most natural breasts are full at the bottom so that's the issue. I wear the unlined VS bras right now.. Any extra padding is just too much ! Low plunge bras usually work best I'm just looking for another good brand/type. Thanks!



Try Nordstroms - I don't remember the brands but they make bras that fit better for implants. I could be a 34DD in VS but they never fit as good as a 32E in another brand. VS bras are not really made for implants, since implants fill the cups differently than real breasts. That being said, I still love wearing VS when I want a good pushup.


----------



## felishaLVlover

bisousx said:


> Try Nordstroms - I don't remember the brands but they make bras that fit better for implants. I could be a 34DD in VS but they never fit as good as a 32E in another brand. VS bras are not really made for implants, since implants fill the cups differently than real breasts. That being said, I still love wearing VS when I want a good pushup.



Good to know! I will check Nordstroms! Thanks !


----------



## momhappy

Soong sister said:


> Hi ladies, I am new here. This year I am thinking if going for a BA. I am doing some research and I hope I can learnt more from women who have done it before or those who have a knowledges. I did a survey between silicon and saline implant. And recently I found out about furry Brazilian implants.may I know which is a better option?



Hi - new here too
I have limited knowledge in regards to the Brazilian implants, but what I do know is that they are not typically thought of as a first choice for implants - unless a patient has had past issues with capsular contracture.  I believe that they have been around since the 70's (marketed under a different name), but they are not widely used and I don't think that they are FDA approved in the US.


----------



## Soong sister

Did anyone have experience doing breast augmentation in Korea. I need some advise as I am going there in April. I am finalizing dr k from bk, dr seul from he beauty and dr park from wonjin group


----------



## Soong sister

In between I did more research I think silicon implant is better . In Korea most surgery use silicon to prevent rupture. I think you guys is right no one use Brazilian implant in Korea. There must be some reason . I have also check that most clinic in Korea order The silicon from us. Some from Germany friending on the texture or non texture type


----------



## momhappy

^I don't think one is necessarily better than the other.  The implants are all different.  Each has their own, unique advantages and disadvantages.  Deciding which implant to use should come down to a doctor and patient.


----------



## Soong sister

May I know whether I should hire a medical coordinator to be my translator and take care if me during my 1 weeks in Korea for Ba surgery . I am going alone and scare . How many days is the pain and whether I can take bath myself or it is impossible  to do it


----------



## TheAnaVega

Soong sister said:


> Hi ladies, I am new here. This year I am thinking if going for a BA. I am doing some research and I hope I can learnt more from women who have done it before or those who have a knowledges. I did a survey between silicon and saline implant. And recently I found out about furry Brazilian implants.may I know which is a better option?



The furry implants sound like the basic textured implants that doctors offer. They are fda approved in the U.S and from what my doc told me you dont have to massage those, the idea is that scar tissue (if developed) will grow over them... Weird.. I know.


----------



## TheAnaVega

bisousx said:


> I live in Socal and I was very excited. I shared the news before and after with.. oh, just about everyone  Even though I started off with a full B, I received so many "Finally! It's about time." comments that one could consider a BA as a rite of passage over here.
> 
> I could have kept mine a secret if I wanted to dress conservatively, because I've always worn padded bras prior to the surgery. Most people barely noticed that I had a BA until I started posting photos from pool parties. In clothes, I look the same as before -as if I was wearing a Miraculous by VS bra. But you can't hide it in a bikini.



Lol agreed! Its like a right of passage here in. OC!

I just had my consult last week with Dr Steven IP and i absolutely loved him! I was gonna actually schedule a consult with your doc too! He did a wonderful job on yours and have heard great things about him too!

Ive been doing a lot of research for the past 5 years on and off, and i officially feel ready!  Hopefully i can get mine done relatively soon!


----------



## Myrkur

Going to follow and read this thread as I'm interested too, but probably still on the young side (20).


----------



## ascmed123

Hi all,

Been reading through the discussion posts on here, so much good advice. Am particularly interested in your experience deflated boobs! the 24hr recovery method is one which i have heard lots about. would love to hear which clinic offers this procedure and if undertaken, how you got on.

Many thanks


----------



## bisousx

Soong sister said:


> Did anyone have experience doing breast augmentation in Korea. I need some advise as I am going there in April. I am finalizing dr k from bk, dr seul from he beauty and dr park from wonjin group



Why are you doing it in Korea? There are plenty of qualified doctors who can do your surgery in the States if that's where you live. You wouldn't have to ask people about their experiences at some overseas clinic, there's so much research material on local doctors. If it was facial plastic surgery then I'd recommend going to Asia but a ba is not something you want to travel for, hire a nurse, fly back for followups etc. With all the possible complications that can come up, better to stay local.


----------



## cheon

I have been reading online about smooth and textured implants, incisions made and placement. From what I read, smooth implants are used for people with thin skin and a textured is used for people with "normal" skin. How do you know which one to use? I don't just want to rely on what a doctor has to say. Are there any benchmarks to test for skin thickness?


----------



## cheon

bisousx said:


> Why are you doing it in Korea? There are plenty of qualified doctors who can do your surgery in the States if that's where you live. You wouldn't have to ask people about their experiences at some overseas clinic, there's so much research material on local doctors. If it was facial plastic surgery then I'd recommend going to Asia but a ba is not something you want to travel for, hire a nurse, fly back for followups etc. With all the possible complications that can come up, better to stay local.


I agree. It isn't because a country is number one in plastic surgery that you should go there. You have to consider post-care and possible complications, should they arise. Especially, when you're travelling hundreds of miles just for a procedure. But then again, if you're somewhat near, then why not? They wouldn't be the top country if they had poor outcomes.


----------



## TheAnaVega

Hey everyone. I went ahead with my BA with Dr Ip here in OC and it went beautifully!

Had my procedure 2/15/13 

Ladies and gents! Please remember if youre researching docs make sure to make sure your doc is board certified!


----------



## gingerwong

I had mine done March 2007, 340CC, Silicone, under the muscle (as if i had this over the muscle it would not look natural as I had barely any breast). I did this post pregnancy after two kids that I breast fed for 5 years combined so I had a breast lift/nipple lift at the same time.  I wanted to go larger but the DR said I could not as I did not have enough skin to wrap around at the time for larger implants.  Now that the skin has stretched with my implants, I was thinking of going larger?  I still have scar under the breast as the incision was done under the breast and not the areola, I meticuliously put scar cream and scar strips and even keloid injections after surgery to diminish the scar colour and bumpiness but the bumpiness is gone but the incision line is visible darker.  I love my breast and glad I did that, I also searched for a good plastic surgeon, one that has a reputation for BA and been around for a while, board certified.  I also got many opinions, even if it is $200 consult fee at the time, it is worth researching.  Has anyone done second implants? How was recovery and did you scars get worse?


----------



## bisousx

TheAnaVega said:


> Hey everyone. I went ahead with my BA with Dr Ip here in OC and it went beautifully!
> 
> Had my procedure 2/15/13
> 
> Ladies and gents! Please remember if youre researching docs make sure to make sure your doc is board certified!




Congrats! Glad to hear you had a successful surgery.


----------



## Soong sister

May I ask how painful is the breast augmentation under armpit ? Completely submuscular placement? I am very keen to do it but very scare?


----------



## Soong sister

How bad is the scare under armpit? By the way I am going to Seoul this June 18 for Ba surgery


----------



## Soong sister

cheon said:


> I agree. It isn't because a country is number one in plastic surgery that you should go there. You have to consider post-care and possible complications, should they arise. Especially, when you're travelling hundreds of miles just for a procedure. But then again, if you're somewhat near, then why not? They wouldn't be the top country if they had poor outcomes.



Hi my friend who is a doctor told me that Korea is the better place to do plastic surgery as Korean doctors has a lot of practice. The only complication for us the foreigner is post care after surgery. Ad it is difficult o do a follow up after you go back to home country


----------



## Soong sister

cheon said:


> I have been reading online about smooth and textured implants, incisions made and placement. From what I read, smooth implants are used for people with thin skin and a textured is used for people with "normal" skin. How do you know which one to use? I don't just want to rely on what a doctor has to say. Are there any benchmarks to test for skin thickness?



Let me ask dr Kim this weekend.


----------



## Soong sister

TheAnaVega said:


> Lol agreed! Its like a right of passage here in. OC!
> 
> I just had my consult last week with Dr Steven IP and i absolutely loved him! I was gonna actually schedule a consult with your doc too! He did a wonderful job on yours and have heard great things about him too!
> 
> Ive been doing a lot of research for the past 5 years on and off, and i officially feel ready!  Hopefully i can get mine done relatively soon!


Ladies may I asked after the implant, is the breast feel natural? Is it heavy? And did your men knew about it? How does it feel?


----------



## FashionPlastic

Soong sister said:


> How bad is the scare under armpit? By the way I am going to Seoul this June 18 for Ba surgery



Hi Soong Sister,

Wanted to give my input on BA as I had mine done at BK in August w Dr Hong. He recommended I use the teardrop implant, with rough surface, and I got 250CC under the muscle and incision through the armpit. Dr.Hong was very detailed in explaining the procedure even though he doesnt speak English the translators are very very good. He did not rush me and ensured that he wanted the most natural look for my frame. At the time I had Rhino and BA and out of the 2 procedures the BA was most painful. Some women say it doesnt hurt, but for me this was probably the most painful procedure Ive been through. Im not here to scare you as would I do it again? YES most likely  . I am so happy with my results. Under the muscle for my condition gave me the most natural look. Implants will never ever feel like the 'real/natural' breasts god gave you, they are slightly firmer, and upright. The most painful part of the procedure was actually removing the drainage tubes from the breasts. They are there to reduce swelling and drain blood for faster recovery. I would recommend staying in the hospital for at least 7 days to get care, or have someone with you during the procedure as (for me at least) I had difficulty getting up and down from the bed. I am an advocate of enhancing natural beauty nothing too artificial so I did not want to go any bigger than a Large C cup. 250 CC was the perfect amount. I can see if i went bigger it would be more difficult to achieve that 'natural' apperance. I was coming from a small B cup. I really enjoy my new Breasts and am thrilled with the results. 

If you have any further Q's dont hesitiate to ask. Good Luck!


----------



## Soong sister

Hi fashion plastic thanks for your detail explanation. Now at least I know what to expect . I am meeting dr Kim this weekend and find out more and dr Seoul from jw clinic promise no pain and they don't allow me to stay for more than 1 day whereas dr park from wonjin allow me to stay 3 days . So far none of the clinic or hospital allow or recommend to stay for a week. The medical coordinator told
Me I don't need a nurse to take care of me. By the way may I ask when do you did the operation? Actually how long to fully recover


----------



## FashionPlastic

Soong sister said:


> Hi fashion plastic thanks for your detail explanation. Now at least I know what to expect . I am meeting dr Kim this weekend and find out more and dr Seoul from jw clinic promise no pain and they don't allow me to stay for more than 1 day whereas dr park from wonjin allow me to stay 3 days . So far none of the clinic or hospital allow or recommend to stay for a week. The medical coordinator told
> Me I don't need a nurse to take care of me. By the way may I ask when do you did the operation? Actually how long to fully recover



I had the operation in August. Took full 6-7 months to see final result. I would say that you can start raising your arms after 1 month and moving around normally. You definaltey loose a bit of mobility the first month. It's important you dont do any heavy lifting/working out as it could shift/disrupt the implant. Wish you the best of luck and a safe and healthy recovery when you go for it. Bikini shopping becomes so much more fun !


----------



## Soong sister

Hi plastic fashion may I ask one more question how bad is the scar I it noticeable ? And sis your boyfriend or husband notice about it or comment that it is too fake ? I am worry that my boyfriend might not like it as the feeling might not be soft and natural? I'd you press or massage your breast so you feel a hard lump or the movement of the silicon?


----------



## FashionPlastic

Soong sister said:


> Hi plastic fashion may I ask one more question how bad is the scar I it noticeable ? And sis your boyfriend or husband notice about it or comment that it is too fake ? I am worry that my boyfriend might not like it as the feeling might not be soft and natural? I'd you press or massage your breast so you feel a hard lump or the movement of the silicon?



The scar is about 3-4 cm in the natural crease of your armpit. Everyone skin is different to healing scars but mine blended in very nicely by 6/7 months. It will never 'disappear' 100% but I would say that it looks like a normal wrinkle in your armpit and unless someone was looking for it it hides very well. My opinion of Men and artificial implants is that usually men prefer natural. No matter how good of a surgeon you get they wont feel 100% like the real thing. Close to, but not 100%. It depends on the size your getting as well from the size you are now. If your doing a dramatic change- lets say Flat to D, then yes they will feel more unnatural than from a smaller implant. If your boyfriends opinion matters then i would ask him what he prefers... if he says natural, and you value his opinion for your body, i'd say dont do it  I dont feel any lumps in my breasts but with any surgery there are risks  Hope that helps.


----------



## Soong sister

Thanks a lot for your honest opinion. I have been thinking about doing it for the past 10 years and I only do it because it is flat otherwise I don't bother because I understand the risk and the pain. And as you say buying bikini after Ba is more fun. Therefore I am looking towards it. May I ask whether you can drive after 2/3 weeks and can you write ?


----------



## Soong sister

Can I wear t shirt after the surgery or I can't because I cannot uplift my hand and hold upwards to wear t shirt?


----------



## FashionPlastic

Soong sister said:


> Can I wear t shirt after the surgery or I can't because I cannot uplift my hand and hold upwards to wear t shirt?



Driving on a bumpy road you feel it in your chest. Writing no problem right after surgery even. It would need to be a baggy t shirt to pull over. I found it difficult to wear tshirts during the intial recovery process. Button ups, zip ups are the way to go! 

Im sure your partner will love you with or without BA. Me personally...very happy I went through with it.


----------



## cheon

Soong sister said:


> Hi my friend who is a doctor told me that Korea is the better place to do plastic surgery as Korean doctors has a lot of practice. The only complication for us the foreigner is post care after surgery. Ad it is difficult o do a follow up after you go back to home country


With all of the surgeries done, they should be getting a lot of practice. ha ha ha. Yeah, that is the only major consideration for us, but come to think of it, it would be better to stay longer there or travel back again than to have it done locally with a not so experienced doctor who charges way too high.


----------



## cheon

Soong sister said:


> Let me ask dr Kim this weekend.


Thank you!!! All I'm getting from my research is using a caliper. Don't know if it's the same technique used in plastic surgery.


----------



## cheon

FashionPlastic said:


> Driving on a bumpy road you feel it in your chest. Writing no problem right after surgery even. It would need to be a baggy t shirt to pull over. I found it difficult to wear tshirts during the intial recovery process. Button ups, zip ups are the way to go!
> 
> Im sure your partner will love you with or without BA. Me personally...very happy I went through with it.


You definitely would as you'll notice the increase of "load.." But I bet your partner would enjoy more if you did. Plus he/she will more than be willing to volunteer to help out with the STRICT brest massages. I know my partner would. =) Kidding aside, that reminds me, do any of you girls know anyone who have had a capsular contracture?


----------



## Soong sister

Hi fashion plastic may I ask how do you feel when you drive on bumpy road do you mean that you feel the silicon bumpy as you drive cross the road or you feel pain?


----------



## Soong sister

Hi fashion plastic may I ask after Ba how do you feel your breast is it natural softness as when having sex can your bf or husband touch  and massage over will they know about it ?


----------



## Soong sister

I just have a consultation with dr Kim from bk hospital. I don't really like this doctor because he is not really passionate about his job and just want to make money . However I wonder anyone have a breast augmentation done by him whether he did a good job for me to consider to book him. The only plus point is the bk hospital will help you save some cost


----------



## Soong sister

Soong sister said:


> Hi my friend who is a doctor told me that Korea is the better place to do plastic surgery as Korean doctors has a lot of practice. The only complication for us the foreigner is post care after surgery. Ad it is difficult o do a follow up after you go back to home country



Hi cheon since you Are from china , I believe dr kim from bk hospital have been aggressively promoting plastic surgery in  china. Did you hear any horror story or successful surgery from him ?


----------



## FashionPlastic

Soong sister said:


> Hi fashion plastic may I ask after Ba how do you feel your breast is it natural softness as when having sex can your bf or husband touch  and massage over will they know about it ?



They will never feel like your natural breasts 100%. Sure he can massage them and of course he will know that they are artifical. I suggest since your so concerned then if you are to go for BA do not get a dramatic size difference.  I only got 250CC and in my figure thats only one size up. Sorry to hear that you didnt get a good vibe from Dr.Kim. I hear he is very cold and to the point. Doesnt neccesarily mean he wont do a good job. Good luck w your decision.


----------



## TheAnaVega

bisousx said:


> Congrats! Glad to hear you had a successful surgery.



Thank you! Im so glad i got the procedure done, im just focusing on resting!


----------



## TheAnaVega

Soong sister said:


> Ladies may I asked after the implant, is the breast feel natural? Is it heavy? And did your men knew about it? How does it feel?



I will answer your questions in the order you asked them 


Any breast implant will NOT feel natural immediately after having surgery. Your skin will be stretched, you will be swollen and you will need time to heal. Within time they will become soft and it depends on whether you get silicone or saline - that will affect how "natural" they will feel

Yes they are heavy- i got 590cc of silicone in each breast- the implants together weigh 2.78 pounds..

My fiance knows about it, it would be somethonf hard to hide directly after the procedure.

They feel great, im a little over 2 weeks post op. theyre still tender. I went under the muscle, with an incision through my areola. I love my new boobs and they continue to change, and soften with each day.


----------



## Soong sister

Thanks TheAneVega, may I know where did you go for BA? Emm look like no way I can hide from bf,......I guess I should made myself happy more than anyone else .  I am glad that you happy with your BA. I can't wait till June and have a change. I am looking for 35A/B &#128522;


----------



## Soong sister

TheAnaVega, may I asked whether you are able to take care yourself after the surgery? Or you need someone to take care if you ? I am going alone I am not sure whether I should hire a nurse to take care of me. How many days do you stay in the hospital ? How painful is it ? Do you need to bring all the button shirts and zip blouse because we cant move our hand to wear t shirt the first two week after surgery ?


----------



## TheAnaVega

Soong sister said:


> Thanks TheAneVega, may I know where did you go for BA? Emm look like no way I can hide from bf,......I guess I should made myself happy more than anyone else .  I am glad that you happy with your BA. I can't wait till June and have a change. I am looking for 35A/B dde0a



I live in california, in orange county. I went to doctor Steven Ip here in newport.

You have to do what makes you happy. Its your body, so you have the right to do what you want with it.


----------



## TheAnaVega

Soong sister said:


> TheAnaVega, may I asked whether you are able to take care yourself after the surgery? Or you need someone to take care if you ? I am going alone I am not sure whether I should hire a nurse to take care of me. How many days do you stay in the hospital ? How painful is it ? Do you need to bring all the button shirts and zip blouse because we cant move our hand to wear t shirt the first two week after surgery ?





Zip up sweaters or button up shirts are needed for about a week and a half

My procedure took about an hour and a half. I went home right after. I had someone taking care of me the first 3 days at home. Then i was on my own. You need to take it easy and rest as much as you can. 

I do not recommend going alone during the first few days. You will not be able to do much and you will need help in the shower .


----------



## bisousx

I have girlfriends whose breasts feel 100% natural, soft and even a bit droopy after surgery. Of course, this wasn't an instant result. They all said their breasts became soft after about a year. So it is incorrect that they will never feel natural. Your results depends on the surgeon and how your body reacts to it, and you won't know until after the surgery is done. Mine look fantastic but they're a bit firmer than I expected them to be. My surgeon says it is because my breast tissue was firmer than most people's to begin with (true).


----------



## Myrkur

I really want a BA, I'm just afraid of what other people will think. At work I'm pretty quiet and don't talk much about personal stuff and it's like real life gossip girl where I work, so I really don't want people talking about me behind my back. I have a 32B and am wearing VS bombshell push-ups and I want to go to a full C (34C I think?!)  can you tell there is much difference between the 34C and the push ups?


----------



## Myrkur

Oh I also have a question about pregnancy. My mum told me when she got her boobs done the doctor didn't advice younger people to get a BA because when they get pregnant, the boobs get all saggy and stuff. Is this true? I'm not planning to get pregnant for now, but maybe in 7/8 years or something or doesn't it have to do with the pregnancy but with breastfeeding etc? So my mum is ok with it, but she wants to know about that, not that my boobs will go ugly after I got them done.


----------



## Lexethan

Myrkur said:


> I really want a BA, I'm just afraid of what other people will think. At work I'm pretty quiet and don't talk much about personal stuff and it's like real life gossip girl where I work, so I really don't want people talking about me behind my back. I have a 32B and am wearing VS bombshell push-ups and I want to go to a full C (34C I think?!)  can you tell there is much difference between the 34C and the push ups?



Why not stuff it with whatever you gals do? Make it look big first by doing so. Just do it gradually. Then start complaining that your weight gain. Let them get used to the fuller you that way when you get the real surgery they won't notice much.


----------



## Lexethan

.


----------



## cheon

Soong sister said:


> Hi cheon since you Are from china , I believe dr kim from bk hospital have been aggressively promoting plastic surgery in  china. Did you hear any horror story or successful surgery from him ?


Yes I am, Actually, I'm a Filipino-Chinese. =) But I travel to and fro for business. I've been reading some negative remarks on this thread, but we can never be too sure, if its all negatively publicity or the truth.


----------



## cheon

bisousx said:


> I have girlfriends whose breasts feel 100% natural, soft and even a bit droopy after surgery. Of course, this wasn't an instant result. They all said their breasts became soft after about a year. So it is incorrect that they will never feel natural. Your results depends on the surgeon and how your body reacts to it, and you won't know until after the surgery is done. Mine look fantastic but they're a bit firmer than I expected them to be. My surgeon says it is because my breast tissue was firmer than most people's to begin with (true).


Yeah, my friend had her's done a few years ago and if you didn't know, you wouldn't feel any difference from the real thing. It does depend on how your body reacts to it.


----------



## bisousx

Lexethan said:


> Why not stuff it with whatever you gals do? Make it look big first by doing so. Just do it gradually. Then start complaining that your weight gain. Let them get used to the fuller you that way when you get the real surgery they won't notice much.



Haha. This. I've been wearing padded bra's my whole life. No one would've noticed that I got my boobs done until I wear a low cut shirt or a bikini. If you don't want coworkers noticing, just keep wearing padded bras and dress conservatively.


----------



## bisousx

Myrkur said:


> Oh I also have a question about pregnancy. My mum told me when she got her boobs done the doctor didn't advice younger people to get a BA because when they get pregnant, the boobs get all saggy and stuff. Is this true? I'm not planning to get pregnant for now, but maybe in 7/8 years or something or doesn't it have to do with the pregnancy but with breastfeeding etc? So my mum is ok with it, but she wants to know about that, not that my boobs will go ugly after I got them done.



I've never been pregnant but from what I've read on the breast implant forums, many women's breasts get saggy after breastfeeding whether they have implants or not. Honestly, if you want to get them done, don't factor them around your future pregnancy (unless you're planning in a year or so, then maybe I would wait in that case). Your best bet would to ask a few surgeons for their opinion on that matter, or just ask the moms on the breast implant forums.


----------



## Myrkur

Lexethan said:


> Why not stuff it with whatever you gals do? Make it look big first by doing so. Just do it gradually. Then start complaining that your weight gain. Let them get used to the fuller you that way when you get the real surgery they won't notice much.



Yeah I wear push up bra's from VS, want to get bigger then that though. Thing about complaining about me gaining wait, is that people will laugh at me since I already get so many comments I'm too skinny. But oh whatever, it's not like my colleagues will ever see me in a bikini or something so I guess it's fine.


----------



## Myrkur

bisousx said:


> I've never been pregnant but from what I've read on the breast implant forums, many women's breasts get saggy after breastfeeding whether they have implants or not. Honestly, if you want to get them done, don't factor them around your future pregnancy (unless you're planning in a year or so, then maybe I would wait in that case). Your best bet would to ask a few surgeons for their opinion on that matter, or just ask the moms on the breast implant forums.



Oh yikes, yeah my sister is also complaining about her boobies lol. She's breastfeeding atm. But oh well, I guess you're right. It will probably take at least 7 more years before I even want to get pregnant and by that time I can get another BA but at least I can enjoy my boobies for the next 7 years lol


----------



## kianpark17

marlene90 said:


> Any surgery is potentially risky, but complications are rare yet they do occur, ranging from scarring to fatalities. I advice that you consult your surgeon. They'd be able to tell you if you can be a candidate for a breast reduction or not. I had mine in Manila by Dr Rino Lorenzo. The nice thing about choosing a good surgeon is that they will run some test for you to see if you are fit and ready to undergo surgery.


Hey! I'm studying in the Philippines now! What clinic is he from? I've never heard of him before.

@syntagma: who wouldn't love it? Boys will always be boys hahaha


----------



## cheon

bisousx said:


> I've never been pregnant but from what I've read on the breast implant forums, many women's breasts get saggy after breastfeeding whether they have implants or not. Honestly, if you want to get them done, don't factor them around your future pregnancy (unless you're planning in a year or so, then maybe I would wait in that case). Your best bet would to ask a few surgeons for their opinion on that matter, or just ask the moms on the breast implant forums.


Could the sagging be because of inefficient milk drainage? When you haven't fully emptied it... I haven't been pregnant YET but I see some of my girlfriends manually pump them to drain them after feeding. I don' know if this is a factor but their boobs aren't saggy.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I've seen a bunch of ads on here and various blogs for Dr Richard Cummings in Kinston, NC.
I had my breasts augmented by him back in 2000. I'm now 41, and my boobs look like they belong to a 20 year old. Absolutely perfect. If you can go to this Dr, do so.
He's very down to earth, very compassionate, not at all condescending like some surgeons. In fact, I recommend him to ANYONE who can get to him. He's amazing.

Just to let you know, he places the implant UNDERNEATH the muscle. Not on top, so will not impede a mammogram later in life. Also, he doesn't guarantee a size. He gives you an approximation, and he will not operate on you if he feels you are asking for something that is not going to look natural with your body frame. So, you 5ft size 2 ladies, don't go to him asking for size 36 E boobs. He wants you to look natural. I cannot recommend this man enough.

I'm not affiliated with him in any way, other than being a former patient, and also being one of the 'before and after' models on his website!


----------



## JJOO1

I will be going seoul to get breast augmentation done this July. 
Actually I might not do it if I am having B cup but in my case it is A cup size. 
Have check out the prices from several clinics and it is range between USD$11k to $13k. 
Depends on whether u want tear drop or round implants. 
I am still thinking about it. 

Any feedback on teardrop implants?


----------



## newlizzie

Tear drop. Done 2000. Still perfect. 10D.


----------



## JJOO1

newlizzie said:


> Tear drop. Done 2000. Still perfect. 10D.


I am so glad to hear this reassuring feedback about teardrop implants! 
Thanks !


----------



## Soong sister

If you have the money invest the best implant  if money is an issue them choose the lower range or the round. Round is much cheaper around usd8k


----------



## Soong sister

Jj01 where are you from ? So is the dates already fix ?


----------



## newlizzie

I was able to meet up with a girl who had same  surgeon 2 years prior and seeing hers was the deal clincher. U need to feel them too. J have to be certain of what you're getting by cant change you'd mind.


----------



## bagsforme

A high percentage of women end up having multiple surgeries for various reasons.  

Had my first 8 yrs ago.  Decided to go bigger two years later.  Had to replace a month ago due to a ruptured saline.  Switched to silicone and went with same size.  My dr even suggested going up since he thought silicones look a bit smaller.  I didn't size up because I was aggravated that I had to replace.  Now I'm regretting not.  So considering another.  That would be my 4th.

So how many have you had?  And how many is to many?


----------



## babylove222

How tall are you and what size are they now? How old are? If you are satisfied with your size stay with it.


----------



## bagsforme

babylove222 said:


> How tall are you and what size are they now? How old are? If you are satisfied with your size stay with it.



I'm 5'4", 140.  Very athletic (ruptured during exercise).  I have 400 mod profile.  Bra size 36-38 small C.  

Was ok with the size before the rupture but now that I had to replace just in my head that I should have gone up.  Like the way they look from front just not much projection.


----------



## babylove222

It sounds like they are proportionate to your body size. You're athletic so you probably have a more muscular build to balance with too. Often I hear about saline rupturing but not silicone. I've had silicone for 24 years and I've been satisfied. I've consulted doctors about replacing them because its been a while but they all say if you don't need to, then don't. I'm quite athletic myself but no problem for me. What size you want depends on what image you want to project. I'm 5'3, 100lbs, 32 full B. I feel I'm proportionate.


----------



## cdinh87

whats the average price range for breast augmentation?  I've always wanted to get them but was worried that my family and friends would think of me differently.  Now that i'm older, I've been giving it more consideration.  However, my bf doesn't think I need them and technically I dont, but I feel so insecure about my A cup breast.  I tried talking to him about it a few times and he said he would be upset with me if I got them then proceeded to say that I would be in pain for months, that there's a possibility that it would rupture and asked what would my parents think if I were to get plastic surgery, would they think he is the reason why... I honestly wouldn't even know how to approach my parents about this if I were dead set on getting it done.  I don't even know where to start when looking for the right surgeon.


----------



## photogirl2

I had a breast augmentation about 10 months ago and I was surprised how little pain I was in post op. I have 475L & 500R high profile silicone implants. I went from a 36a to 36d. {my profile picture was pre-op}. 
I totally love my results, but have pre-op pictures around to remind myself of how dramatic the difference was.


----------



## photogirl2

I went with silicone because I am thin and had little breast tissue, pre-op. Also, one feel of the difference between the saline and silicone sample implants that I felt, at consult, made me sure that I wanted silicone.


----------



## andreeavasile

I had just one and i am verrrrrrryyyyy happy with the results, went from a B to a D cup and im admired all the time for my "natural " breasts, they look and fell as any natural breasts


----------



## andreeavasile

Make sure you choose the best doctor you can find even if it costs more, you breasts are too important to try to save money. 
I had mine done 3-4 years ago and i am very happy since than, they look perfectly natural but i didnt go for a very big size, went from a B to a D


----------



## Swanky

One


----------



## KathrynD

3...

First when I was (Oh no!) 17...the second one at 22 (went with Tear-drop saline filled) and then at 33 (went with silicone).  After the first, there was scar tissue that caused the left implant to encapsulate so these had to be removed.  I just wish that I had not waited as long as I did to replace them.  Then after 10 years, a lot of my friends were removing theirs and getting silicones implanted.  Loved the feel - went with Moderate profiles.  

Best decision ever....


----------



## caitvee

I wanna know how bad recovery is after breast augmentation. How long are you out? What can't you do? Was it worth it? All the honest truths to this procedure.


----------



## cdinh87

caitvee said:


> I wanna know how bad recovery is after breast augmentation. How long are you out? What can't you do? Was it worth it? All the honest truths to this procedure.



I'm interested in hearing everyone's story and experience. I'm considering getting breast implants but I just don't know where to start...


----------



## caitvee

Same here! I have friends that say it was the best thing they ever did but I wanna know details n


----------



## Clammie

can someone share honest views? im thinking of doing it after childbirth...


----------



## Soong sister

Photogirl2, it was a relief to hear from you that the Ba surgery is little pain. I hope you are not kidding me. And by the way how old are you? Perhaps you are much younger than me and recover faster


----------



## Soong sister

Cdhnih87, from your log-in I'd I supposed you born in 1987. You are not that old for surgery . I am your classic example. I am 35 yo and like yi my family is against it. However after consideration for so long I finally go for it as it will made me happy and give me a confident as a women. I am quite flat. Don't think about anyone else think only about yourself. Friends and bf sad to say they come and go. Those who stay with you is your family member and those who care about you, so my dear do it when you really want it for yourself not for anyone else. Friends and family if they are there with you I am sure they will support you eventually


----------



## caitvee

Cue the jeopardy music....


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Three times over 25yrs, all were silicone.
1st set were hard and un natural, and too big.
2nd were much better, tear drop shape, and lifted, but I had some 
raised scarring.
3rd times a charm..had them lifted again..they are perfect.
Scars are smooth and almost undetectable.I finally have my dream
boobs. Very natural looking/shape and feeling. Wouldn't change
a thing.
Funny, last 2 sets, I downsized, I hated having big chi-chis.
I'm guessing Ill need one more set at some point..
they don't last forever.


----------



## coconutsboston

I'll bite.  I was "out" 4 days (meaning, I couldn't drive a car.)  I couldn't lift anything heavy for approximately 3 weeks, and no exercise for at least 6.  

In all honesty, I had virtually no pain, except for my chest feeling like there was a lot of pressure on it.  The only pain I had was when the nerves were regenerating and would shoot impulses across my whole breast and down my arm, OR if I laughed too hard and inadvertently clenched up my chest muscle.  On a 1-10 scale with 10 being worst, it was at most, a 5.  I didn't even have to take my pain medicine.  

Mine will be 9 years old in December.  Yes, I would do the INITIAL surgery again.  I'm scared to death of one day having them replaced because my initial surgery was so easy.   Keep in mind though, everyone's experience is different.


----------



## newlizzie

cdinh87 said:


> whats the average price range for breast augmentation?  I've always wanted to get them but was worried that my family and friends would think of me differently.  Now that i'm older, I've been giving it more consideration.  However, my bf doesn't think I need them and technically I dont, but I feel so insecure about my A cup breast.  I tried talking to him about it a few times and he said he would be upset with me if I got them then proceeded to say that I would be in pain for months, that there's a possibility that it would rupture and asked what would my parents think if I were to get plastic surgery, would they think he is the reason why... I honestly wouldn't even know how to approach my parents about this if I were dead set on getting it done.  I don't even know where to start when looking for the right surgeon.



Mine was $6000AUD. ten years ago though. I researched local surgeons and spoke to lots of girls. You need to see actual examples of his work. Good surgeons have photo albums. Etc.


----------



## cdinh87

Soong sister said:


> Cdhnih87, from your log-in I'd I supposed you born in 1987. You are not that old for surgery . I am your classic example. I am 35 yo and like yi my family is against it. However after consideration for so long I finally go for it as it will made me happy and give me a confident as a women. I am quite flat. Don't think about anyone else think only about yourself. Friends and bf sad to say they come and go. Those who stay with you is your family member and those who care about you, so my dear do it when you really want it for yourself not for anyone else. Friends and family if they are there with you I am sure they will support you eventually


 
I've been wanting implants for years but I never thought my parents would be ok or happy about it.  However, the other week my parents attended a wedding and the following night my mom was talking to me about how so many women there had implants, so I told her I thought about getting the surgery and surprisingly she offered to pay for my surgery!!  It's very generous of her to offer but I was shocked!! the women who was so against me getting my navel pierced is ok with me wanting implants!  When I told my bf about that, he was not thrilled, but we had a discussion about it, AGAIN and he said that he doesn't think I need them (yeah, right, I'm a 32A.. I don't need them, I just WANT them) but he will be there to support me if I go through with the surgery and that was enough for me.  I never wanted implants because of someone else.  I always wanted them because I feel so insecure about my body and I believe that implants will make me more confident.  I hate that it's bikini season now but I love the beach!  It's a love/hate thing.. LOL

 I don't know where to look for a surgeon.  I googled some surgeons around the area and didn't find any that I was too impressed with... Perhaps I just need to visit the surgeons..




newlizzie said:


> Mine was $6000AUD. ten years ago though. I researched local surgeons and spoke to lots of girls. You need to see actual examples of his work. Good surgeons have photo albums. Etc.


 
Thank you!  May I ask if you had to have any additional surgeries?  I've heard that it's normal after every 10 years but I'm not sure if that is true..


----------



## Clammie

coconutsboston said:


> I'll bite.  I was "out" 4 days (meaning, I couldn't drive a car.)  I couldn't lift anything heavy for approximately 3 weeks, and no exercise for at least 6.
> 
> In all honesty, I had virtually no pain, except for my chest feeling like there was a lot of pressure on it.  The only pain I had was when the nerves were regenerating and would shoot impulses across my whole breast and down my arm, OR if I laughed too hard and inadvertently clenched up my chest muscle.  On a 1-10 scale with 10 being worst, it was at most, a 5.  I didn't even have to take my pain medicine.
> 
> Mine will be 9 years old in December.  Yes, I would do the INITIAL surgery again.  I'm scared to death of one day having them replaced because my initial surgery was so easy.   Keep in mind though, everyone's experience is different.


 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## caitvee

Thank you!!! I'm so nervous to pull the trigger but I want them so bad. What size did you get? Saline or silicone?


----------



## sabrunka

Since I don't have time to read the WHOLE thread, can some girls give input on how long it takes the implants to 'drop' ?  Also, I see a lot of photos where the nipples seem to be at different levels and I am mortified of that ever happening, do those 're-align'??... Thanks!


----------



## cdinh87

sabrunka said:


> Since I don't have time to read the WHOLE thread, can some girls give input on how long it takes the implants to 'drop' ?  Also, I see a lot of photos where the nipples seem to be at different levels and I am mortified of that ever happening, do those 're-align'??... Thanks!



Omg, that's exactly what I meant when I said I googled a few surgeons and didn't find one that I was totally impressed by. Most of the nipples looked uneven!!


----------



## KathrynD

caitvee said:


> I wanna know how bad recovery is after breast augmentation. How long are you out? What can't you do? Was it worth it? All the honest truths to this procedure.


 

It really depends.

My first time hurt like a *****.  I.will.not.lie.  I literally had to have someone help lift me up out of bed in the mornings and wash my hair for me when I showered.

The 2nd time...I had my surgery scheduled for 6 in the morning and as soon as the anesthesia wore off, was driving the next day.  Slight pressure (went bigger but 'pockets' were already there) but nothing a few ibuprofen's couldn't knock out.

The 3rd time...same scenario.  I had scheduled my surgery for 6 in the morning...and was out having a cocktail later that night.  Pressure was there but a breeze.  I had gone with silicone this time and was fine.  They dropped completely by the second week.

Bottom line:  knowing what I know now and the pain I had to go through from the beginning....I would not change a thing....and I would definitely go with silicone.


----------



## KathrynD

sabrunka said:


> Since I don't have time to read the WHOLE thread, can some girls give input on how long it takes the implants to 'drop' ?  Also, I see a lot of photos where the nipples seem to be at different levels and I am mortified of that ever happening, do those 're-align'??... Thanks!


 
With surgery, there are risks and everyone's body reacts differently.  Nipple displacement is a common problem as well as capsular contracture (hardening of implants but actually is scar tissue around implants).  With saline, it took forever for mine to drop - both times but with silicone, they had completely dropped by the second week.


----------



## bisousx

sabrunka said:


> Since I don't have time to read the WHOLE thread, can some girls give input on how long it takes the implants to 'drop' ?  Also, I see a lot of photos where the nipples seem to be at different levels and I am mortified of that ever happening, do those 're-align'??... Thanks!



1-4 months depending on your body and your surgeon. If the nipples are not aligned (and they were aligned before the surgery - remember that everyone's breasts are not perfectly symmetrical to begin with) then one of them may have bottomed out. I doubt that a surgeon would showcase bottomed out breasts on his site unless you mean that you saw it on someone's personal site.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Hi ladies!
I had my implants done two years ago at the age of 21. I am very happy with them and happy I went through with the surgery. They are 775 ccs and are moderate profile saline implants.  Recovery was very easy and I was in bed for three days and then I went back to work. Pain was minimal.


----------



## caitvee

I just had my consult and he wants to do the new silicone 410 teardrop shaped implants. They look amazing. I would get 375 to be a medium c. Anyone have these and like them? They've only been around for 2 months.


----------



## Slavisa

caitvee said:


> I just had my consult and he wants to do the new silicone 410 teardrop shaped implants. They look amazing. I would get 375 to be a medium c. Anyone have these and like them? They've only been around for 2 months.



You really don't know what size you will end up. I have 335cc round & ended up a DD.


----------



## caitvee

I just am so afraid of being massive. I'm a 36 small b now and want just a full c look.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2202693
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I had my implants done two years ago at the age of 21. I am very happy with them and happy I went through with the surgery. They are 775 ccs and are moderate profile saline implants.  Recovery was very easy and I was in bed for three days and then I went back to work. Pain was minimal.



They look perfect and proportionate!

I was in extreme pain with my 1st set, the 2 sets following were ezbreezy!





caitvee said:


> I just had my consult and he wants to do the new silicone 410 teardrop shaped implants. They look amazing. I would get 375 to be a medium c. Anyone have these and like them? They've only been around for 2 months.



My second and third sets are teardrops, but I guess there are new and improved ones. My first were round and they looked awful..

Anyone getting implants..
please think through the size and dont get them too big..you'll regret it..


----------



## whimsic

My breasts hurt just reading this thread! You ladies are all so brave. I've wanted breast implants for over 5 years but I'm too chicken.


----------



## Soong sister

I am chicken too but I have been thinking for the past 10 years and because of being flat I am shy and avoid swimming which is what I love.i also feel so embarrassed to sleep with men due to flat chest. So I have decided to live my life to the fullest and I am getting at mid 30s, yeah I am silly that I am a bit too late. But I think I have made up my mind and doing it this year. For those who comments that the pain is minimal, it is unbelievable, how could the pain be minimal, is it because it is above the muscle or saline or small implant? Please let me know because my operation date is near, finger cross


----------



## gymangel812

caitvee said:


> I just am so afraid of being massive. I'm a 36 small b now and want just a full c look.


i think you'll get bigger than a C. but implants appear smaller than natural breasts.


----------



## caitvee

My dr recommended the Natrelle 410 cohesive implant, moderate height, full projection, either 335 or 375 ccs (or grams). Anyone have these or any insight to these?


----------



## Soong sister

Can I ask an opinion what size to choose and usually did it ended up to be bigger or smaller than actual size


----------



## Soong sister

How painful is the surgery and can you move after one day of surgery or we need someone to take care eg feeding and bath?


----------



## cutiepiepie

boobu said:


> I am having a wedding on this september, and i am thinking about getting a breast augmentation surgery before then. Would 3 months be enough for me to proceed wedding schedule?


Yep, I had mine and my recovery time was 4 weeks. Back at work in 3 weeks, but I work in an office so it depends on your job...

Yes, definately have a friend/bf or family member there to help you shower and get dressed etc. Your movements really depend on where your incisions are, mine are in my armpits so I healed very fast. My sisters incision was under the breast and she took twice as long to heal.

My PS advised 340 cc was the largest I could go with an armpit incision, if you wanted to go bigger then under the boob incision. Cant even tell I have a scar and I am a 32E now (before I was a B) so am really happy with the results.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Soong sister

May I ask whether it is necessary to have someone to take care of you after the surgery ? And how many days you need help ?


----------



## cutiepiepie

Soong sister said:


> May I ask whether it is necessary to have someone to take care of you after the surgery ? And how many days you need help ?


I had my bf and friend help me for about 1 week with bathing, getting dressed, cooking etc

Your chest will be in a lot of pain, for me it was about 2 - 3 days. I spent one night in hospital after the procedure too.


----------



## Soong sister

Thanks why did some women say the pain is not so much ? And some doctor promised pain free ? Is that true ? I am scare coz I am doing my vs soon and alone in foreign country


----------



## cutiepiepie

Soong sister said:


> Thanks why did some women say the pain is not so much ? And some doctor promised pain free ? Is that true ? I am scare coz I am doing my vs soon and alone in foreign country


Its plastic surgery, and there will always be pain after, make sure you get very strong pain killers, my surgeon gave me some but only enough for a few days, after that the pain goes away... There is no such thing as pain free plastic surgery, even when I get lip filler it hurts 

My sister left the hospital the day of the surgery but she is a strong woman!

But the pain is worth it :okay:


----------



## Bag Fetish

Soong sister said:


> Thanks why did some women say the pain is not so much ? And some doctor promised pain free ? Is that true ? I am scare coz I am doing my vs soon and alone in foreign country



Everyone is different,  has a different pain tolerance.   Also it depends on how big  you go as well as if you go over or under the muscle. Also depends on how tight your chest muscle are if you're going under. 

Also depends on the way they were put it, if you go under the arm you're going to have more pain as they are going from your arm pit to your chest, moving more around...  compared to  just going in from the areola  or under the breast.


----------



## bisousx

ShoeFanatic said:


> Anyone getting implants..
> please think through the size and dont get them too big..you'll regret it..



Haha. I loved having big chi chis after my surgery (400 ccs). The attention was awesome. Now that it's been a year, I'm kind of annoyed at how big they are (DDD or DD, depends on the bra). Wish I could wear low cut dresses without looking like a hooch. Not ready to downsize, though.


----------



## newlizzie

cdinh87 said:


> I've been wanting implants for years but I never thought my parents would be ok or happy about it.  However, the other week my parents attended a wedding and the following night my mom was talking to me about how so many women there had implants, so I told her I thought about getting the surgery and surprisingly she offered to pay for my surgery!!  It's very generous of her to offer but I was shocked!! the women who was so against me getting my navel pierced is ok with me wanting implants!  When I told my bf about that, he was not thrilled, but we had a discussion about it, AGAIN and he said that he doesn't think I need them (yeah, right, I'm a 32A.. I don't need them, I just WANT them) but he will be there to support me if I go through with the surgery and that was enough for me.  I never wanted implants because of someone else.  I always wanted them because I feel so insecure about my body and I believe that implants will make me more confident.  I hate that it's bikini season now but I love the beach!  It's a love/hate thing.. LOL
> 
> I don't know where to look for a surgeon.  I googled some surgeons around the area and didn't find any that I was too impressed with... Perhaps I just need to visit the surgeons..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  May I ask if you had to have any additional surgeries?  I've heard that it's normal after every 10 years but I'm not sure if that is true..



I was originally told their time can be 10 years but if there are no problems I guess they stay put. As I said mine were fine June 2000. So it's now 13 years. No problems. 
As for time out. I couldn't lift myself up to get out of bed for a few days. After 2 weeks I was allowed to resume walking. Muscles in my back actually protested. 
Later I was running again.


----------



## newlizzie

sabrunka said:


> Since I don't have time to read the WHOLE thread, can some girls give input on how long it takes the implants to 'drop' ?  Also, I see a lot of photos where the nipples seem to be at different levels and I am mortified of that ever happening, do those 're-align'??... Thanks!



No one alters the nipples so its possible that those differences might be amplified with bigger boobs.


----------



## newlizzie

Soong sister said:


> May I ask whether it is necessary to have someone to take care of you after the surgery ? And how many days you need help ?



Mine was day surgery and after coming home I stayed on the bed for a few days. As for pain well I felt it was more discomfort. I have had two children , one normal delivery , one c section, I have also had a massive haemorrhoid operation which is the worst op I've gone through. Far worse than anything else I've done. 

To anyone considering BA. Just do your homework and do it. Life's too short. If you really want it the pain will be forgotten.


----------



## cutiepiepie

newlizzie said:


> Mine was day surgery and after coming home I stayed on the bed for a few days. As for pain well I felt it was more discomfort. I have had two children , one normal delivery , one c section, I have also had a massive haemorrhoid operation which is the worst op I've gone through. Far worse than anything else I've done.
> 
> To anyone considering BA. Just do your homework and do it. Life's too short. If you really want it the pain will be forgotten.


Completely agree!

The pain is worth it, and if I had to do it again, I would


----------



## lightmare

How many of you lost sensation in the nipple after you had BA? Is it something that is super common? I hear that some girls get sensation back after a while... but I would be sad if I just had numb boobs for the rest of my life.


----------



## newlizzie

lightmare said:


> How many of you lost sensation in the nipple after you had BA? Is it something that is super common? I hear that some girls get sensation back after a while... but I would be sad if I just had numb boobs for the rest of my life.



No I don't recall any numbness of nipples. Certainly not now. I had slight numbness under each breast along  the scar. 

Also. There is some talk of shape. Always choose teardrop. I have never seen  a round breast that looks natural. And always under the muscle. Very important for mammograms. Which I'm off to have again this week.


----------



## wawayu03

I've been thinking of implants recently. I think I can take the after surgery pain issue, just don't know how to find a reliable surgeon. Anyone can recommend a surgeon in Northern VA/DC area? I'm petite, 32 A, so only expecting B-C. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Soong sister

Did anyone have an experience with fat transfer instead of silicon for breast augmentation?


----------



## cdinh87

I have my first consultation tomorrow! I'm nervous!!


----------



## sabrunka

I want new boobies so bad but it's just so much money I dont think I could afford it! Ugh


----------



## caitvee

Ask about the new recently FDA approved natrelle 410 implant... it is a gel not a liquid, and they are teardrop shaped. They are amazing and much more natural looking, albeit more expensive. This is what I will be choosing when I get mine done in a few months.


----------



## Soong sister

If anyone want to go to Korea you can pm me for my experience


----------



## Chanel522

newlizzie said:


> No I don't recall any numbness of nipples. Certainly not now. I had slight numbness under each breast along  the scar.
> 
> Also. There is some talk of shape. Always choose teardrop. I have never seen  a round breast that looks natural. And always under the muscle. Very important for mammograms. Which I'm off to have again this week.



That isn't necessarily true.  I have Sientra form stable smooth rounds, and my implants look incredibly natural.  Honestly, you would never know from looking at me or feeling my boobs that they weren't mine naturally.  I got 355cc's and measure a 32DD, but look more like a C cup.


----------



## Soong sister

The reason why some ladies feels very natural after the implant in regardless of shape and material is because they originally already have enough breast tissue to start off with and of course under the muscle is helpful. One of the ps share with me the opinion . For those who are thin and almost flat chest perhaps the dual method will be helpful but is double pain because the pa need to do fat transfer and silicon implant .


----------



## cdinh87

After my consultation I've decided to go w 325cc which will bring me to a full B/small C.. I want them to look proportional.  Im 5'0ft, size 00, 93lbs. I will wait til it gets cold to have the surgery bc I love the summer too much to be resting up for one week.


----------



## pineapplegirl2

I had mine done two years ago. If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Soong sister

Pineapple may I asked how painful is the surgery, can you take care of yourself even after post off.  and when can you breast feel natural. Where did you do it ?


----------



## Chanel522

Soong sister said:


> The reason why some ladies feels very natural after the implant in regardless of shape and material is because they originally already have enough breast tissue to start off with and of course under the muscle is helpful. One of the ps share with me the opinion . For those who are thin and almost flat chest perhaps the dual method will be helpful but is double pain because the pa need to do fat transfer and silicon implant .



I started off a small B cup and I'm 5'9, size 0, 117 pounds.  I got mine put under the muscle and there is no visible implant lines, ripples, anything.  Extremely natural, soft, and bouncy.  I'm sure a lot of your result has to do with your body type, but a very very highly skilled surgeon certainly helps.  My PS is rated one of the top 30 Dr's in the United States and he is incredible!!  It's so important that you feel comfortable with your PS and that you are both on the same wavelength in terms of desired results.


----------



## cdinh87

Chanel522 said:


> I started off a small B cup and I'm 5'9, size 0, 117 pounds.  I got mine put under the muscle and there is no visible implant lines, ripples, anything.  Extremely natural, soft, and bouncy.  I'm sure a lot of your result has to do with your body type, but a very very highly skilled surgeon certainly helps.  My PS is rated one of the top 30 Dr's in the United States and he is incredible!!  It's so important that you feel comfortable with your PS and that you are both on the same wavelength in terms of desired results.



May I ask where is ur PS located and his/her name? TIA


----------



## Soong sister

Did anyone have experience with dr Kim from bk hospital ? And any comments that you can share on bk hospital ?


----------



## nicolegrey

Hi, 

I'm looking to go to Korea to have BA through fat transfer. Anyone has any recommendation which doctor is good in this procedure?

Much thanks!


----------



## Soong sister

For anyone who have a plastic surgery problem and wish to file a complaint to authority perhaps you can try natali98@gangnam.go.kr
Tel 0234237023.
Someone share with me but I am not sure and haven't use it before and I am not sure whether it is genuine . No harm try for those who is lost and still in Korea and seek help urgently .


----------



## Soong sister

There is another center perhaps  can check it out Khidi medical call center 82-215-767-129. It is share by another forumer who told me they can assist to help the victims of ps surgery to file a complaint. Check out yourself as I am not sure .


----------



## Soong sister

Translator will take at least 10% of the surgery cost . What pissed me off is some of them is not very helpful and if they fail to earn the commission from you then their attitude towards you can be very rude. I have also learn that do not tell your medical coordinator what is your occupation because they will know whether you are well to do. When you are at the clinic they don't really stand at your side to negotiate the price in fact your surgery cost is 20% higher . And when you are in trouble they only help you half way. During the negotiation with the clinic for refund and compensation, I doubt that my medical coordinator stand on my side , in fact she is finding an easy way out instead of helping me .



 Originally I thought it is better to have a translator to accompany you and help you when you are in trouble but they are not . The problem with Korea is all the medical coordinator is not at strictly  regulated and they can be rude towards their client and yet they can get away .


----------



## pineapplegirl2

Soong sister said:


> Pineapple may I asked how painful is the surgery, can you take care of yourself even after post off.  and when can you breast feel natural. Where did you do it ?



You'll feel quite a big amount of discomfort, especially when you wake up after the surgery and the anesthesia is wearing off. After that, it'll feel like there's a constant pressure on your chest. I couldn't really take care of myself for about three days post-op. I needed my friend's help to do small things like sitting up, feeding myself, and even opening the medicine bottles! You'll realize how much you take your pectoral muscles for granted when you can no longer use them. I actually had a hard time opening my laptop (the act of pushing the screen back hurt my boobs!) Your breasts start feeling natural when they "fluff and drop" and I'd say that varies from person to person. For me, it was maybe 3 months? I did it in Newport, California


----------



## Soong sister

Did anyone have Ba done in Bangkok and successful ?


----------



## MyDeepestSecret

I have had mine 4 months ago and just just booked a surgery date with another surgeron to have a revision in 3 months. the reason im having a revision is that my previous surgeon have placed them rilly low and the look bottomed out. no fullness on top even though the implant size is fairly huge. 3 weeks after the surgery i had a seconed surgery for the left side because the sutures bursted and my body was leaking clear fluid. honestly, this kind of surgery isnt like simple rhinoplasty, if you ever insert anything that is forigne inside your body, expect complications to occure anytime. i was expecting them and was ready for them, but until now, im not regretting having them becuz i was very unhappy with my barely AA size before. I did my breast augmentation over e muscle so recovery was pretty quick and easy. felt myself exactly after 3 weeks. the only pain i remember was my back becuz of not being able to sleep at any side, only on my back. my husband never wanted me to do it but i clearly made him understand that it was for me and he said ok. but now hes thrilled  and happy even tho its not perfect and needs to be fixed lol. my nipples became more sensutive after the surgery not sure why. but i still cannot feel my lower breast tho. but other than bottoming out, no problem, i can roll, sleep on my stomach, squish them lol, and do almost everything that i used to do before the surgery. i feel much better than before becuz atleast i look better in my clothes and even if i gain alil tummy or weight my boobs still looked bigger and i still look good weither im thin or fat. haha


----------



## nicolegrey

Hi girls, could anyone comment on breast augmentation with fat transfer in Seoul?


----------



## xdepbbygirlx

Soong sister said:


> If anyone want to go to Korea you can pm me for my experience


Have you done both BA and other ps in Korea? Kakao ID: xbbygirl


----------



## xdepbbygirlx

cdinh87 said:


> After my consultation I've decided to go w 325cc which will bring me to a full B/small C.. I want them to look proportional.  Im 5'0ft, size 00, 93lbs. I will wait til it gets cold to have the surgery bc I love the summer too much to be resting up for one week.


Your post was helpful. I'm about 63 inches tall (5'3.5") and only about 93lbs. I wear a 32A now but can usually fit a 30A and was thinking about getting BA to achieve a full B or C. Still haven't decided but let me know how you like the size you choose and how natural it looks. What kind of implant did you get?


----------



## xdepbbygirlx

caitvee said:


> Ask about the new recently FDA approved natrelle 410 implant... it is a gel not a liquid, and they are teardrop shaped. They are amazing and much more natural looking, albeit more expensive. This is what I will be choosing when I get mine done in a few months.


Hi. Where are you looking to do your BA? The dr I've been looking at doing my BA with uses natrelle and I've been reading on them a little. I think the estimated price from the place I was looking at is between $6500-8500 USD. Does that sound similar to where you've been looking? Would love for you to share your experience when you get the BA done. Do you have kakao?


----------



## xdepbbygirlx

Chanel522 said:


> I started off a small B cup and I'm 5'9, size 0, 117 pounds.  I got mine put under the muscle and there is no visible implant lines, ripples, anything.  Extremely natural, soft, and bouncy.  I'm sure a lot of your result has to do with your body type, but a very very highly skilled surgeon certainly helps.  My PS is rated one of the top 30 Dr's in the United States and he is incredible!!  It's so important that you feel comfortable with your PS and that you are both on the same wavelength in terms of desired results.


Who was your dr? Where did you find a list of top ps dr? I've been looking online but I don't see anything recent that is a good source of information.


----------



## MyDeepestSecret

xdepbbygirlx said:


> Who was your dr? Where did you find a list of top ps dr? I've been looking online but I don't see anything recent that is a good source of information.



this is the forum specialy for breast implants justbreastimplants.com


----------



## amandataylors

Hi girls. I'm sorry but I didn't have time to look through the whole thread. Anyways I'm planning to do a BA but instead of implants, I'll be using fat grafts because I just want a fuller look. I'm a 32C now but my problem is that I have naturally low placed breasts and more fat compared to glandular tissue so my breasts are kinda wobbly. I'm not sure if I should do a breast lift along with BA. Is there anyone here with similar experience? I looked at breast lift procedures and it seems really risky and frightening.


----------



## cdinh87

xdepbbygirlx said:


> Your post was helpful. I'm about 63 inches tall (5'3.5") and only about 93lbs. I wear a 32A now but can usually fit a 30A and was thinking about getting BA to achieve a full B or C. Still haven't decided but let me know how you like the size you choose and how natural it looks. What kind of implant did you get?



I havent went under yet... im waiting til after the summer. I love the beach too much to be resting up so id rather rest up when im in hibernation. Lol


----------



## Soong sister

Can I get some advise on how do you all choose a plastic surgeon? Only based on before and after photo or during the interview?


----------



## MyDeepestSecret

Soong sister said:


> Can I get some advise on how do you all choose a plastic surgeon? Only based on before and after photo or during the interview?



i'd like to advice you first to check there reviews and before and after pics, email them your pics and get qoutations, then make a list to visit them for consultations, afterwards ou'll be able to decide


----------



## rae91

It has been nearly a year since my BA in seoul. I posted in this forum months ago.  
Travelled on my own, and the Item clinic staff weren't exactly helpful. i remember many forumers discouraged me to do it due to my lack of knowledge and solo travelling, but I still survived- not something that I'm remotely proud of. It was really a torture trying to get up in the morning and pulling doors open. 


Taking the doctor's advice, I only did 272cc each, under muscles and incision under the armpits. The scar is still brown but already flattened out. There no case of "fluff and drop"- heard that only happrns when bigger implants are used. Now, I wear a big B/ small C with my average boob size. The results are not that fantastically stunning (wish I had gone bigger) but they fill up a handful and are perky, When it comes to shapewise, its is not that natural and during a recent consultation with another doctor in seoul, a revision is suggested. Doubt I'll want to go through all that again anyway.


----------



## rae91

Oh btw, the clinic I consulted at is SMPS. Head doctor is Dr Lee (once from ID and Bk hospital). Clinic is located in gangnam. He says he's a breast specialist, and his rates aren't cheap. 8500USD for round shape implants and 9500 USD for tear drop ones.


----------



## Soong sister

Rae91, which clinic that you went item or the smtp?


----------



## Soong sister

May i asked can you managed by yourself to walk out and eat or it is very painful first 3 days ? Which date you can safely recover and can open door easily ?


----------



## Soong sister

Did you do round or did you so tear shape ?


----------



## Soong sister

Did you wear bag to drain the excess blood out ? And after one year do you still suffer any pain or any complication ? If not why do you need a revision?


----------



## yajaira

Im so excited going to my first consultation on wed with dr poutsi i hear alot of good thongs about him but i have also heard some bad but its like that with every suregeon... I thought about it for so long im ready ! Ill let u guys know how it went


----------



## photogirl2

Soong sister said:


> Can I get some advise on how do you all choose a plastic surgeon? Only based on before and after photo or during the interview?



When I was seriously thinking about finally getting a BA, I joined a breast augmentation forum. I found a lady in my Colorado who was having hers done by a local plastic surgeon, so via the forum, she kept me up to date on what to expect and what she thought of her surgeon and his office, staff, etc. 
She had a very positive experience, so I went with the same surgeon anf had a great experience. 

I was very happy that I found a forum that educated me on breast augmentation surgery, or I would not have been nearly as prepared for what to expect at consult or have as good an idea on what size I needed to go, to get the look I wanted.


----------



## MyDeepestSecret

yajaira said:


> Im so excited going to my first consultation on wed with dr poutsi i hear alot of good thongs about him but i have also heard some bad but its like that with every suregeon... I thought about it for so long im ready ! Ill let u guys know how it went



hello im also going with dr pousti im flying from outside US for revision with internal bra surgery i've booked my pre-op and surgery date already i'll go in November im so nervous cuz I have to make full payment 3 weeks before the surgery date and its rily scary to pay a big amount to a doctor that I didnt meet yet altho he has good reviews and he seems to be very experienced. when r u having ur surgery and pls come back and tell us how it goes with ur consultation. thanks


----------



## koalab

Hi,

Does anyone do breast augumentation with Dr Charan from thai?


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

I recently had breast augmentation on Thursday, Sept 5th. Going from a B-cup to saline implants 480 CC on the right and a 450CC on the left. Taking me to D cups. Problem for me is, the left implant is higher than the right, and the left one is more "kidney shaped" where as the right one is round. And my nipples are closer to the center now. I'm so upset cause I waited a good 34 years to get this done and I don't want to have to go under again. Am I just jumping the gun and being upset for nothing?


----------



## canyongirl

HiHeelsnCookies said:


> I recently had breast augmentation on Thursday, Sept 5th. Going from a B-cup to saline implants 480 CC on the right and a 450CC on the left. Taking me to D cups. Problem for me is, the left implant is higher than the right, and the left one is more "kidney shaped" where as the right one is round. And my nipples are closer to the center now. I'm so upset cause I waited a good 34 years to get this done and I don't want to have to go under again. Am I just jumping the gun and being upset for nothing?



Give it some time... they will balance out.  It takes a few months before they take shape.  Don't worry.


----------



## Soong sister

HiHeelsnCookies said:


> I recently had breast augmentation on Thursday, Sept 5th. Going from a B-cup to saline implants 480 CC on the right and a 450CC on the left. Taking me to D cups. Problem for me is, the left implant is higher than the right, and the left one is more "kidney shaped" where as the right one is round. And my nipples are closer to the center now. I'm so upset cause I waited a good 34 years to get this done and I don't want to have to go under again. Am I just jumping the gun and being upset for nothing?



Hi where did you do the surgery ?


----------



## oceanusz

I've been thinking of implants recently. 
Anyone can recommend a good and experience surgeon in Asia ?

Thanks


----------



## oceanusz

FashionPlastic said:


> Hi Soong Sister,
> 
> Wanted to give my input on BA as I had mine done at BK in August w Dr Hong. He recommended I use the teardrop implant, with rough surface, and I got 250CC under the muscle and incision through the armpit. Dr.Hong was very detailed in explaining the procedure even though he doesnt speak English the translators are very very good. He did not rush me and ensured that he wanted the most natural look for my frame. At the time I had Rhino and BA and out of the 2 procedures the BA was most painful. Some women say it doesnt hurt, but for me this was probably the most painful procedure Ive been through. Im not here to scare you as would I do it again? YES most likely  . I am so happy with my results. Under the muscle for my condition gave me the most natural look. Implants will never ever feel like the 'real/natural' breasts god gave you, they are slightly firmer, and upright. The most painful part of the procedure was actually removing the drainage tubes from the breasts. They are there to reduce swelling and drain blood for faster recovery. I would recommend staying in the hospital for at least 7 days to get care, or have someone with you during the procedure as (for me at least) I had difficulty getting up and down from the bed. I am an advocate of enhancing natural beauty nothing too artificial so I did not want to go any bigger than a Large C cup. 250 CC was the perfect amount. I can see if i went bigger it would be more difficult to achieve that 'natural' apperance. I was coming from a small B cup. I really enjoy my new Breasts and am thrilled with the results.
> 
> If you have any further Q's dont hesitiate to ask. Good Luck!


hi,

may i know how much does it cost for your BA with BK Clinic ?


----------



## Soong sister

MyDeepestSecret said:


> hello im also going with dr pousti im flying from outside US for revision with internal bra surgery i've booked my pre-op and surgery date already i'll go in November im so nervous cuz I have to make full payment 3 weeks before the surgery date and its rily scary to pay a big amount to a doctor that I didnt meet yet altho he has good reviews and he seems to be very experienced. when r u having ur surgery and pls come back and tell us how it goes with ur consultation. thanks



Where did you get that special bra ? Any websites ?


----------



## e.le

Just had a BA on Sept 26th...and surprisingly...it went better than I expected! With me...I always think of the worst so that way I am not disappointed. The most pain experienced was probably the 2nd and 3rd day...this is due to the fact that the anaesthesia had completely worn off. Having a breast augmentation doesn't necessarily hurt...it feels like that there is a ton of pressure on your chest (imagine an elephant sitting on your chest) because the implants are so damn tight and you are so so so swollen. Before the surgery I was a 34A...went for 375cc smooth round high profile gel gummy bears under the muscle (tear drop). When I first did my consultation with my plastic surgeon...I only wanted to go to a 325cc...didn't want them to be too big or "porn star" looking...however I am so happy my plastic surgeon suggested 375cc. I love the size (even though I am still swollen and my boobies look like torpedos lol). I am 8 days post-op and I can finally say that I have reached a level of comfortably where I feel like I am human again...driving...cooking...showering (without help)...sneezing without my chest hurting insanely...and etc. One thing that I have definitely learned from this whole process is you definitely need a support system...family...friends...boyfriend...husband....anyone to help you get around...anyone to help you simply get you out of bed...it makes the process so much smoother and comforting! So to all the girls that fly out to other parts of the world to get cosmetic procedures to you...I salute to you and your strength! I went to a plastic surgeon in my city and gosh...just imagining going out of the country would have been devastating on me mentally and physically! If anyone has questions about BA's...pricing...process...I'd be more than happy to answer


----------



## Soong sister

May I asked for those who did breast enlargement surgery did you wear a bolo bag to drain the excess blood out after the surgery ? And since it is a major surgery did anyone date to go yo a really small clinic to do it and the doctor has more than 20 years of experience in breast surgery ? I mean small clinic means very small eg 1 doctor and 1 anesthesia .


----------



## redtag10

Hi, 

Just curious, how much it cost on fat transfer for breast augmentation if I do it in Korea and any recommendation on the clinic? Thanks


----------



## sally.m

HiHeelsnCookies said:


> I recently had breast augmentation on Thursday, Sept 5th. Going from a B-cup to saline implants 480 CC on the right and a 450CC on the left. Taking me to D cups. Problem for me is, the left implant is higher than the right, and the left one is more "kidney shaped" where as the right one is round. And my nipples are closer to the center now. I'm so upset cause I waited a good 34 years to get this done and I don't want to have to go under again. Am I just jumping the gun and being upset for nothing?



I know this is a few weeks ago, but i guess you went under the muscle? I hope they are settling now but they still have to drop and fluff which all takes time. Dont panic, they will be worth the wait!


----------



## yajaira

MereenaGeorgeM said:


> Before my breasts looked like deflated water balloons. So  I have done Breast augmentation in [FONT=&quot]*Cosmedical Rejuvenation Clinic*[/FONT][FONT=&quot] at Toronto.[/FONT]  The overall result has been more than worth the short-lived pain. My body is proportionate, fuller, natural  looking, and lifted now. As it is a cosmetic procedure, health insurance usually doesn't cover breast augmentation.



hmmm that was weird


----------



## Soong sister

After the surgery did anyone have the bruise and dark veins on the side if the breast ?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Soong sister said:


> After the surgery did anyone have the bruise and dark veins on the side if the breast ?



Some do.. It's from all the work the doc has done inside.. Some look beat up. The stretching of the muscles, stretching of the skin.. 
Yep it happens..


----------



## Bag Fetish

HiHeelsnCookies said:


> I recently had breast augmentation on Thursday, Sept 5th. Going from a B-cup to saline implants 480 CC on the right and a 450CC on the left. Taking me to D cups. Problem for me is, the left implant is higher than the right, and the left one is more "kidney shaped" where as the right one is round. And my nipples are closer to the center now. I'm so upset cause I waited a good 34 years to get this done and I don't want to have to go under again. Am I just jumping the gun and being upset for nothing?



Everyone is different in healing time. If you went under the muscle you may just have one tighter then the other, once the muscle stretches and relaxes they should even out.. 
Also it can take up to a full year for you to see the end results. 
Have you contacted your doc to see what he says???


----------



## gillvi

BeBeStyle said:


> Have you talked to the PS that did them?  Maybe if they are hitting a nerve, he could fix them for free or at least at a reduced cost....Thats awful that you are in pain Hugs


Sorry about your experience, but I have heard innumerable stories of people who have had excellent experience with breast augmentation. You know research is key to finding the best surgeon. Read as many reviews as possible and then try to reach out to those who have had their surgery done. It's upsetting to see a bad ps experience. You have so many hopes and aspirations attached to the procedure, and when the results are against your wishes, it is hard to digest!


----------



## Bag Fetish

babylove222 said:


> It sounds like they are proportionate to your body size. You're athletic so you probably have a more muscular build to balance with too. Often I hear about saline rupturing but not silicone. I've had silicone for 24 years and I've been satisfied. I've consulted doctors about replacing them because its been a while but they all say if you don't need to, then don't. I'm quite athletic myself but no problem for me. What size you want depends on what image you want to project. I'm 5'3, 100lbs, 32 full B. I feel I'm proportionate.



Silicone for 24 years wow! 
I know a handful with saline that have been going strong since97 with the same implants.. Yet a friend that had two saline ruptures.. I told her to go with the gummy for the 3 set. 
My sister got her salines in 94, has had a baby and they still look great.


----------



## Soong sister

After close to a year of searching for the BA clinic in Korea which is not easy as most of the forum is discussing on the face enhancement surgery. And this are the list of clinics that I have visited so far :-

In June visited the following clinic for teardrop

A) WonJin  Clinic Price quoted KRW11mil exclude medication
PRO :
1) Larger clinic and systematic in a handling customers.
2) Busy clinic due to summer holidays
3) English speaking staffs convenient for foreigner.

Con: 
1) Waited for 2 hours despite appointment was made earlier.
2) Don't get to see the doctors only speak to the marketing manager and nurses who takes the bust measurement. 
3) First visit quoted KRW11mil and second visit quoted KRW 25mil on the same surgery. 
4) Met with DR Park on 2nd visit however he is not interested to see me and kicked me out of the room in less than 5 minutes instead asked me to refer to his marketing manager. Did not answer any of my questions except for what surgery I want to do.

B) JW Clinic Price quoted KRW11mil bra exclude medication.
Pro :
1) Popular among foreigners because they have strong marketing team and Seoul Touch UP is one of the medical coordinator promoting on behalf of the clinic
2) Have own in house translators for English and mandarin speaking staffs.
3) Dr Seul speaks English able to understand and patient in explaining, have more than 10 years of experience. 
4) Able to see doctor to discuss on the procedure and asked questions  instead marketing manager who is not medically trained.
5) Dr Seul is the only one can identify which side of my breast is larger whereby most Plastic surgeon FAILLED , he is smart to asked me and confirmed with me whereas all plastic surgeon has their own opinion instead of asking me.


Cons :
1) Have a very unskilled of anesthesia team of doctors
2) Not professional in preparing the me in the operation room, eg some staffs is not in uniforms , the head of anesthesia is not wearing uniform or gloves. Myself is not given a cap to cover my hair. They tends to take things lightly in the operation room.
3 ) I ALMOST DIED IN JW OPERATION ROOM however in my home country I have been twice under general anesthesia for surgery. JW  blamed me for my narrow airway but later I found out that it is not the size of the airway but is more of the doctor's skills. Dr Lee Hye Kyoung  proves that she is unskilled and not professional despite having more than 20 years of experience.
4) Dr Seul is too aggressive in selling and proposed dual method of surgery fat grafting and implant which is double pain not only on physical but financially. The dual method also increased the risk of post operation complication.
5) Did not keep promised to let me stay for 1 night free in the clinic instead expected me to go back after surgery. For minor surgery eg eyes and nose which is under local anesthesia one can easily managed. However, general anesthesia is a more in deep sedation and I can't  regain my  conscious or strength to go back  within a few hours. And BA is a major surgery.
6) Different email quoted different amount for deposit payment. It is as high as 30% of surgery cost.
7) Dr Seul takes longer time to do the operation it will increased the higher risk for the patient. Reason being is he is using a sizer to determined the size which I suspect it is recycled from one customer to another as sizer is very expensive. Sizer cost more than USD500 for 1 piece. He drew my whole breast on the measurement and took multiple angle of photos.

C) BK hospital price quoted USD10,000-USD11,000 exclude medication and pain control injection.

Pros: 
1) Dr Kim replied emails very efficiently and professionally able to communicate with the Dr directly.
2) Free 5 days stay in guest house.
3) Dr Kim very patient in communicating with me for more than 6 months.
4) Foreign friendly as some staffs can speak English and mandarin.
5) I can stay in the hospital for a day .
6) Dr Kim has more than 20 years of experience .

Cons :
1) Expensive due to USD payment instead of KRW.
2) Only provide oral pain control for additional pain control have to paid separately 
3) Dr Kim performs 8 surgeries a day and my concern is no time for follow up visit and he travels very frequently to overseas to promote BK.

D) JK Clinic. Price quoted USD10,000 but round implant is USD6000.

Pros : 
1) In house English translator and Dr  Choi speaks the most perfect English among all.
2) I am able to see a doctor and discussed the procedure.
3) JK have their own hotels for convenience but expensive around USD130-150 a night 
4) Each doctor is specialized in his own field 

Cons :
1) Average clinic with only 1 anesthesia doctor. 
2) Did not use blood bag post surgery.


----------



## Soong sister

In NOV I visited the following clinic without translator or medical coordinator and the price quoted is cheaper as compared to June whereby I hired a medical coordinator and translator. And the clinics that I visited so far, :-

A) The Plastic Surgery Clinic price quoted KRW8.8mil
Pros : 
1) the clinic is generous enough to hired an external translator even if I didn't promised that I will book a surgery with them
2) See the doctors directly instead of the marketing manager. 

Cons :
1) Dr Ock is  not professional when taking bust measurement, basically he is pressing on my breast so hard that I felt some pain and force to wear the tight t shirts to check the implant size. I can't breath under the two layer of dirty tight t shirts.
2) Dr Ock do most of the talking.
3) Small clinic that don't provide over night stay.
4) The clinic is quite empty and a model who came in and took photo and went off.


B) TLPS quoted KRW 12.3mil exclude medication.
1) In house English translator 
2) Larger clinic and more facilities perhaps over night stay if requested.

Cons ,:
1) The chief Dr. Yim has the least experience only 6 years specializing in BA but charges the highest price.
2) TLPS advertised the aqua technique in BA which is something I haven't hear before. When I asked during the face to face consultation Dr Yim is not aware of it. When I asked The marketing manager she told me is a medical terms I wouldn't be able to understand and is a new technique discovered only by DR YIM. It is a completely bull **** explanation. 
3) I hate the way he takes my bust measurement as it is painful. Dr Yim thinks that by pulling my nipple and check the elasticity can determined the Implant size which is ridiculous . 
4) The clinic is quite empty, more staffs than customers.
5) Dr Yim is not interested to do the consultation and answer my questions, instead refer me back to the translator and marketing manager.


C) MD hospital quoted KRW 8.8 mil, given medication, complimentary gift eg nipple cover, warm pack, no bra is required for first 3 months. I am 10 days post ops and still swelling and bruising I can't see the result yet except for my breast is different in size .

Pros :
1) Very professional in preparing me for the operation, so far this is the only hospital that do a very detail check up which includes digital x ray scan, ultrasound for breast, mammogram, blood test and heart beat chart. They are very careful and make sure every surgery is well prepared for. JW only do normal x-ray and blood test.
2) Only medically trained staffs eg nurses and doctors is allowed in the operation room. Which is on average 5/6 exclude Dr Lee. Unlike JW which allow other staffs eg translators, receptionist which is about 10 staffs in the operation room and not wearing proper attire in the operation room.
3) Very professionally to secure my belonging before operations and so far I didn't lost anything despite the nurse forget to lock my belonging in my room.
4) Given free medication except for capsular contractual preventive medication which is optional. The cost is KRW86k.
5) Given free 2 nights hospital stay but I paid for additional 2 more nights for KRW100,000 a night.  It is worth the price because the 4 nights stay is the most comfortable one. Meals are delivered to my room although I need to pay for it.
6) I am basically given 3 times injections a day for 4 days in the hospital stay. All clinics don't provide this service. The injection is important to prevent capsular contractual, anti swelling, anti bleeding, pain control and also I am on drips all the time , one of it is vitamin and the others I didn't asked I suspect it must be prevention from infection. The reasoned why I didn't asked is because all the staffs can't speak English and no point asking. As for the others injection I knew because one of the nurse can speak very limited English and told me. 
During my 4 night stays is the most peaceful  one as I don't feel any discomfort or pain except I need some help to get out of the bed. However that is solved by the adjustable hospital bed which comes with thermal.
7) The agreement that I signed before the operation is the most simpler and shortest unlike JW which is a few pages T&C and disclamair. Dr Lee himself explained to me instead of a marketing manager.
8) Able to see DR Lee when requested, so far 6 appointments to see Dr LEE for follow up.
9) No need to takes tons of photos or draw on my chest and breast. Dr lee only mark two point on my breast and under arm.
10) Free hair shampoo by the nurses although not professional and not comfortable.
11) Trainee doctor do my dressing and took out the stitches and blood bag.
12) Given free treatment to prevent capsular contractual and breast mask.
13) Despite communication breakdown the whole team takes every effort to make sure I am comfortable.
14) Given a room by myself and with additional bed besides , TV with hundreds of channels .

Cons :
1)The hospital is cater for local instead of foreigner, only one marketing manager speak limited English so is the Dr Lee. I will suggest that you bring a translator but I survived without one by using some sign language , drawing, and iPhone.
2) I THINK DR LEE might get the wrong judgement on placing the bigger implant on the wrong side of my breast. His opinion is different from DR Seul from JW . But one things he got it right is I have to go for a bigger implant above 335&310 CC and cannot go lower due to wide chest and all doctors including JW told me to take 250 CC on average.
3) Dr lee is a very impatient and get frustrated easily. I asked him the same question twice because he didn't answer my questions well . Perhaps due to communication breakdown he must have thought he already answer my questions.
4) During my  4 nights stay in the hospital they didn't give me a new hospital gown every day and I have to insist that I need to change. Bed sheets and pillow case did not change every day unlike my own country.
5) Nurses is not attentive to make sure I take my medicine on time and basically the medication is left on my table until I asked when should I take it .
6) Although I am given injection 3 times a day but I notice it is not based on my timing but on majority eg if one patient needs it everyone in the hospital ward will get the same injection despite the time and sometimes the nurses missed my injection time and forget to change a new drip bag.


----------



## Soong sister

May I ask is it normal after one month the breast still feel hard and stiff? How long dies it takes before it become soft for silicon ?


----------



## liporegret

Did anyone try with Roger Khouri? He is supposed to be one of the best in breast augmentation


----------



## jennabetta

Pursefanatic85 said:


> *Hi Ladies, I was wondering for those of you that have had breast implants..how are they, do they feel & look natural. Are you happy with them? What is the general price? I'm thinking of getting my breast done for my birthday (a gift to myself) I wasn't blessed in that area & just want to hear what you all have to say. I've been wanting implants forever but fear pain. I just want to also make sure I can financially do it. If anyone in virginia has had it done & happy with the results can you please PM the doctors info that you used. Thanks All! *


i did my first breast surgery(filler injection, thinking that it was fat grafting)in singapore. the doctor was not honest in singapore. i was told that i am gonna have fat grafting from fat on my tummy and inject to my breast. but it was not until i got my breast implant at life that i found out i had filler in my breast. i saw the pictures of filler that were taken out. 

i got tear-drop cohesive gel implant about 200cc each because i wanted not too big, as natural as it can be. i have 3 kids already but i still wanna be able to breast feed. so doctor said he was not able to remove all the fillers underneath my left nipple area(since it would damage my milk gland?)  so first week after the surgery my left nipple area were hard. but as the doctor promised the hardness got better, and now it has been over 2 months since my surgery and now i am quite satisfied about my overall outcome. right after the surgery, it hurts so much. but after 1~2 weeks, the discomfort will get better and better and 1~2 months after you are gonna be glad that you had surgery.
my husband certainly does

i am planning to go back sometime in january or feb for my nose. let me know if you want the details. i am from indonesia. hopefully we can meet up there.


----------



## jennabetta

Soong sister said:


> May I asked for those who did breast enlargement surgery did you wear a bolo bag to drain the excess blood out after the surgery ? And since it is a major surgery did anyone date to go yo a really small clinic to do it and the doctor has more than 20 years of experience in breast surgery ? I mean small clinic means very small eg 1 doctor and 1 anesthesia .


you do not need blood bag if you get cohesive gel implant. i got mine done from a pretty smaller clinic but the doctor was experienced. i felt like i got better care at a smalller clinic. he's dr.sewhan rhee. i heard he used to be in grand.


----------



## littlebadbaby

Soong sister said:


> May I ask is it normal after one month the breast still feel hard and stiff? How long dies it takes before it become soft for silicon ?


May be capsular contracture because of blood around implant. Did you use a blood bag? If your doctor didn't stop the bleeding during surgery you are suffering from capsular contracture. It should feel softer


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Soong sister said:


> May I ask is it normal after one month the breast still feel hard and stiff? How long dies it takes before it become soft for silicon ?



Mine were still pretty stiff after one month but it gets better after a month and a half. I'm now 2 and a half months post op and they feel alot softer


----------



## THE MOONSHINE

I'm getting mine done on 01/27/2014 and I am so excited!!!! It's my divorce, birthday and Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Rossette

I've had my breasts done over a 1yr and a half ago and my crease scars are still very red. I've used bio-oil and scar guard strips on them, but it doesn't help  Does anyone have any other recommendations that I can try. Thanks!


----------



## Soong sister

Try kelo-cote scar cream .


----------



## auniza

Hi everyone! I just signed up to this site  I'm getting my breast augmentation done in Manila by Dr Rino Lorenzo at the end of February - I did a google search on him and this site came up so I thought I'd give it a try and see if anyone has had any work done by him before (specifically BA) and what they're thoughts were? I'm just keep hearing horror stories about getting cosmetic surgery abroad and am a bit paranoid. Cheers.


----------



## auniza

marlene90 said:


> Any surgery is potentially risky, but complications are rare yet they do occur, ranging from scarring to fatalities. I advice that you consult your surgeon. They'd be able to tell you if you can be a candidate for a breast reduction or not. I had mine in Manila by Dr Rino Lorenzo. The nice thing about choosing a good surgeon is that they will run some test for you to see if you are fit and ready to undergo surgery.


Hi! I have my BA scheduled for the end of February with Dr Rino Lorenzo as well. How did your procedure go?


----------



## sweettrini

Rossette said:


> I've had my breasts done over a 1yr and a half ago and my crease scars are still very red. I've used bio-oil and scar guard strips on them, but it doesn't help  Does anyone have any other recommendations that I can try. Thanks!



Try biocorneum it works really well and massaging the site when applying the biooil


----------



## Pichu

koalab said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone do breast augumentation with Dr Charan from thai?



I know him. Dont know about breast augmentation. But he is a very good and ethical surgeon compared to other surgeons I met. You can surely be safe in his hands : ) also I think the price is also very reasonable. If you consult with him personally, you will understand what I mean.

Wish you all the breast!


----------



## Myrkur

Myrkur said:


> Going to follow and read this thread as I'm interested too, but probably still on the young side (20).



Ha I said this exactly one year ago and now I'm getting my breasts done next month, 17th of March!! The 17th is a very special date for me, because me, my sister, her daughter and my brothers girlfriend all have our birthdays on the 17th! It can't be a coincidence.  I currently have a small A cup and am getting 275 cc, he said this will bring me to a B cup.


----------



## MarikaBe

Oh How are these posts helpful and encouraging! Same for me, after 3 pregnancies with breastfeeding Mona & Lisa decided to hit the road...!
I've been thinking about it and some questions have been answered here, thank you thank you!!!
And also, thank you for sharing those very personal info, but it does reassure one to know  they are not alone...


----------



## Soong sister

For those who had go through the revision to change the siZe may I ask how painful it is and how well is the recovery especially when you are not young anymore ....,.. Where is the incision will it be the same place ?


----------



## VintageSparkle

I had the opposite operation. Breast Reduction. Was not that painful, but will have tenderness and scars forever. So glad I had it done.


----------



## Bag Fetish

VintageSparkle said:


> I had the opposite operation. Breast Reduction. Was not that painful, but will have tenderness and scars forever. So glad I had it done.



Depending on how well you heal and listen to your doc your scars will heal over time to almost nothing..
Tenderness will go away as well.....


----------



## Myrkur

11 more days  I have only told my boyfriend, mum and sister so far. I want to tell my nieces I'm very close with, but I just don't know how to tell them. How did people here tell their close friends and family?


----------



## Soong sister

Myrkur said:


> 11 more days  I have only told my boyfriend, mum and sister so far. I want to tell my nieces I'm very close with, but I just don't know how to tell them. How did people here tell their close friends and family?




My sis and my bestie think I am crazy but after I insist that I really want to do they give emotional support. Only a few friend support mr .Honestly most people don't know I have done it because I didn't go too big


----------



## Evelyn63

I strongly agree with soong sister if you are going to have them done. let it be a size that fit your body  frame. I was a 34A and went to a full 34B in 2001 no complaint whats so ever. Good luck!


----------



## Soong sister

Lita Oh said:


> u just need to endure the pain 3 days after the surgery.
> Then, you will be very satisfied with the result.
> it feels a litte tight when u touch ur breast right after the surgery but
> it becomes so natural after a year.
> 
> Can I ask is the breast as soft as before the surgery or there is some different ? And when you lied down do you feel the stiffness and a bit hard and not so natural ?


----------



## Myrkur

Evelyn63 said:


> I strongly agree with soong sister if you are going to have them done. let it be a size that fit your body  frame. I was a 34A and went to a full 34B in 2001 no complaint whats so ever. Good luck!




How much CC did you get? I choose 280 so he said that will give me a B, I'm currently 30A  I believe. I thought about 300 for a second but was afraid it would be too big for my body?


----------



## Myrkur

Soong sister said:


> My sis and my bestie think I am crazy but after I insist that I really want to do they give emotional support. Only a few friend support mr .Honestly most people don't know I have done it because I didn't go too big




But I think I should tell my nieces though.. Hmm. Just not sure how lol!


----------



## airbrushed

I have silicone gel implants. Initially, they were sort of hard for about a year. I've had them for two years now and they feel soft and natural and most people think they're real. I had 435cc implants, under the muscle. I was an A before, and am now a DDD/E.


----------



## Noods

I had anatomical 345cc silicone implants and it took me from an A to about a C or D. I, too had a lot of fears about going too big and the implants being too heavy for me (as I am a active person).

Now, after the implants, I realise that those fears are unfounded as implants feel a lot lighter than breast tissue. Also, they do not look big at all on my frame (I am US size2).


----------



## llamalady

I got them in 1990, 32 DD (don't freak, I'm 5' 10") and love them. No one can tell as they were placed lower on the chest cavity to appear more natural. Have had no issues. I live in SoCal so, current costs are ALL over the place. OC maybe $5k, Beverly Hills $6-10k depending on the doctor you choose. There are many different brands and techniques used these days, hence the price difference.


----------



## Myrkur

I just got my surgery done yesterday. I went from 32AA to a 32B. I am so happy with the result already even though they are still swollen. They all said the surgery went fine and that my breasts looked really great already after. It just feels like muscle pain. But I do feel really sick from the narcosis and looking at my phone screen makes me sick and gives me a headache too. She said I will be feeling extremely tired all the time for abother week or maybe two. Anyway, I am so glad I did it though, do not regret. Even though they misplaces the needle the first time because she was too impatience and unexperienced and just stuck the needle through my hand even though I was ice cold and there were no vains showing. It hurted sooo bad, I started hyperventilating and crying.


----------



## Myrkur

Well this sucks, I am really sick from the narcosis still and the doctor said it's because I have such a small body the narcosis will work stronger on me. I just threw up twice in my bed  hope this will be over soon...


----------



## sunshines94

Myrkur said:


> Well this sucks, I am really sick from the narcosis still and the doctor said it's because I have such a small body the narcosis will work stronger on me. I just threw up twice in my bed  hope this will be over soon...


Hi aww hang in there ,girl. The slight pain and nausea will be worth it all once you look gorgeous and more proportionate in all of your clothes, or lack-there of haha. :happy dance:

If you don't mind me asking, which implants did you get and what is your height and weight? I wanna know how a 280 cc will look on my petite body lol.


----------



## Myrkur

sunshines94 said:


> Hi aww hang in there ,girl. The slight pain and nausea will be worth it all once you look gorgeous and more proportionate in all of your clothes, or lack-there of haha. :happy dance:
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, which implants did you get and what is your height and weight? I wanna know how a 280 cc will look on my petite body lol.




Thank you! I feel much better now. I threw up 5 times in 2 hours. Took some coca cola, helped me burping  after that I fell asleep for 5 hours. Just ate some crackers and soup, that's the only thing I eat right now. Too scared to get sick again. 

I am 1,66 meters and 50 kg (not sure in US measurements) and I had 285 cc round protheses behind the muscle implants. They are the perfect size for me. I can take a photo for you later when I'm feeling a bit better


----------



## sunshines94

Oops double post haha


----------



## sunshines94

Myrkur said:


> Thank you! I feel much better now. I threw up 5 times in 2 hours. Took some coca cola, helped me burping  after that I fell asleep for 5 hours. Just ate some crackers and soup, that's the only thing I eat right now. Too scared to get sick again.
> 
> I am 1,66 meters and 50 kg (not sure in US measurements) and I had 285 cc round protheses behind the muscle implants. They are the perfect size for me. I can take a photo for you later when I'm feeling a bit better


You should get some well-needed rest, dear  Wow you're really sensitive to GA ,huh? 

That sounds good, thank so much. Deeply appreciated.
  where did you get it? And did the doctor told you u end up with 32 b? Because I think ur final size will change as round implants will drop-and-fluff. 

Congratulations on your new boobies


----------



## Myrkur

sunshines94 said:


> You should get some well-needed rest, dear  Wow you're really sensitive to GA ,huh?
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds good, thank so much. Deeply appreciated.
> 
> where did you get it? And did the doctor told you u end up with 32 b? Because I think ur final size will change as round implants will drop-and-fluff.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new boobies




Feeling better today, I even took a shower and replaced the bandaids for some new ones. I did only took a shower for 2 minutes because when I wanted to wash my hair, I started to feel dizzy and sick again. I think I want to much.. I can't stay in bed all day...   Also ate a bit more then yesterday. What does GA mean? 

I got it done in the Netherlands, at Bergman clinics. It's a very good clinic and my mother got her breasts done there 9 years ago. They are still in great shape. The clinic was from Schumacher back then.  Yes he said I will end up with that size. I am bigger right now though because my breasts are extremely swolllen up, I feel like i have 2 balloons. It looks fake now like Victoria Beckhams boobs lol. Can't wait for them to become normal and feel less hard and painful.


----------



## Myrkur

Just a little update: 

Since Saturday I started feeling good again. I even went to a funeral that day, the pains and being sick were finally over and I could eat normal meals again. I don't have any pains anymore, but my stitches started to get annoyed, luckily they came out on Monday. I didn't feel a thing. My scars are healing amazingly well. Next Monday I will start scar treatment and put on serum everyday. The week after I will need to start massaging my breasts. 

I am really happy that I did it and just want to tell to all the people who are afraid of going through plastic surgery because they are afraid they will be in a lot of pain, don't be afraid! I was feeling the same after reading some stories on the internet and on this forum how people couldn't do stuff for weeks and had to lay down in bed with pain all the time. I am so happy that I can do everything again. 

Actually, I've been doing too much. I should be laying in bed, resting, because that is what my body needs. But since I am in no pain and in great shape, it is really hard to tell myself 'don't lift all those books, don't bring the vacuum cleaner up the stairs, don't pick up my dog' etc. But it has only been a week, so that's a little reminder to myself to relax a bit more instead of already cleaning the house, play with the dogs etc. 

These are photos of my scars at the moment, there are a few bumps though under my breast at the same place my scars are located. Is this normal? What is it?


----------



## alisaalisa

Scars look like they healing good. I wouldnt worry about bumps too much at the moment, wait for couple of weeks and they should improve. 
What serums are you using?


----------



## VikingWarrior

acegirl said:


> You & I are in the same mindset.. I only told a couple of my close friends.. Everyone else, we didn't say anything.  It's none of their concern.  If someone asked me, sure I'd tell them.  I'm not ashamed but I don't feel the need to make a "boob announcement".  Especially if they are so natural looking, noone even noticed I had it done!  My youngest was 13 months when I had it done.  As long as you won't have little ones jumping on your chest or having you pick them up & carry them (at least for a few days..) you'll be fine.  I would still encourage you to have help for at least a few days.


Hi - Do your research and find a reputable surgeon.
Do not go with these clinics who offer 'deals' or are cheaper.


I have had mine for 4 years and they are beautiful. Within a year, many can harden but mine are as soft and lovely (and very natural looking) as the day they were done.
I breastfed for 2.5 years and lost 2/3rd of what I had - this is why I had mine done.
Ok - my breasts are not as sensitive as before - but who cares!!!!
I have very small scars underneath - which cannot be seen.
My Surgeon even rang me at home beforehand to discuss various things.
I gave this plenty of thought beforehand and from my actual consultation to operation - 6 weeks.
The weight of 'new breasts' pulling down when I got out of bed was quite sore, due to pressing on the stitches - however time flies and it will settle down.
Of course there is a risk - but it is up to you to decide.


Good luck with it - should you go ahead.


----------



## Myrkur

alisaalisa said:


> Scars look like they healing good. I wouldnt worry about bumps too much at the moment, wait for couple of weeks and they should improve.
> What serums are you using?




I thought I quoted you but I think the phone app stopped working..  Yes the scars are healing good and look better each day. The bumps come and go, so I guess it's just the healing doing it's work. I don't feel any pain at all, I can squeeze my breasts without feeling pain, they feel all natural. Even my boyfriend said they don't feel or look fake at all, he would think they are natural if he didn't know and it's only been 2 weeks so I guess that's a good thing. I need to massage them everyday for a year now. 

I use a serum from the clinic self. They have a beauty care clinic where they do facial treatments for people with acne etc, just everything beauty care related.


----------



## VikingWarrior

Hi Myrkur


I have to ask - "Why do you need to massage them everyday for a year"?
I have never heard of such a thing.
I had a very good Surgeon and chose a Top Private Hospital (more like a luxury Hotel).
I know that a percentage of women have issues within the year with their implants hardening and so on.
I can only speak for myself but it has been nearly 4 years since I had my operation and my breasts have 'never dropped or changed shape' as one member mentioned.
After the initial 6 weeks of wearing a sports bra - back to underwired bra's.
I sleep with an underwired bra on and have done so every night since the 6 weeks after operation.
Without a bra they would flop everywhere - maybe this is why some breasts end up sagging etc - I don't know.
I am a 38DD.
I have always been very careful, no buckin' bronco's for me (imagine getting fired off and landing on your chest - ouch). And not too much male attention.......................
As in Husband.


----------



## Myrkur

VikingWarrior said:


> Hi Myrkur
> 
> 
> I have to ask - "Why do you need to massage them everyday for a year"?
> I have never heard of such a thing.
> I had a very good Surgeon and chose a Top Private Hospital (more like a luxury Hotel).
> I know that a percentage of women have issues within the year with their implants hardening and so on.
> I can only speak for myself but it has been nearly 4 years since I had my operation and my breasts have 'never dropped or changed shape' as one member mentioned.
> After the initial 6 weeks of wearing a sports bra - back to underwired bra's.
> I sleep with an underwired bra on and have done so every night since the 6 weeks after operation.
> Without a bra they would flop everywhere - maybe this is why some breasts end up sagging etc - I don't know.
> I am a 38DD.
> I have always been very careful, no buckin' bronco's for me (imagine getting fired off and landing on your chest - ouch). And not too much male attention.......................
> As in Husband.




She said this will keep the breasts soft and prevents capsular contracture! I think this is exactly what you mean with the implants hardening. I've seen before and after photos and some after photos that were taken 6 weeks after surgery, there breasts were already sagging or in weird shape .... Also I found a lot of people on the internet who had problems with capsular contracture and didn't massage and had to do surgery all over again. I would be so sad. I also plan to wear a bra all the time. I already did this before I had my BA done and even though they were small, they had a beautiful shape which I still see now I have implants though. Wearing a bra all the time really helps preventing your breasts from sagging, which would be too bad if that happened when you had surgery done to get prettier breasts right?!


----------



## VikingWarrior

Myrkur said:


> She said this will keep the breasts soft and prevents capsular contracture! I think this is exactly what you mean with the implants hardening. I've seen before and after photos and some after photos that were taken 6 weeks after surgery, there breasts were already sagging or in weird shape .... Also I found a lot of people on the internet who had problems with capsular contracture and didn't massage and had to do surgery all over again. I would be so sad. I also plan to wear a bra all the time. I already did this before I had my BA done and even though they were small, they had a beautiful shape which I still see now I have implants though. Wearing a bra all the time really helps preventing your breasts from sagging, which would be too bad if that happened when you had surgery done to get prettier breasts right?!


Hi again


I breastfed my youngest child for 2.5 years and lost about two thirds of what I had, so after being miserable without my lovely breasts - I decided to have the operation.
My Surgeon may have said something about using a cream for a month but in all honesty I do not believe that this would stop the Capsular Contracture (rubbing cream in for a year). If that was going to happen then I guess it would, regardless of cream or not.
Can you imagine how bad it would be that if after a year of rubbing in cream they were to go to pot (C/C)? The person would somehow blame themselves.
I certainly do think that by wearing an underwired bra, even in bed keeps them nice.
But again - I am only talking for myself. But after 4 years - they really do look as perfect as the day they were done.


----------



## Myrkur

VikingWarrior said:


> Hi again
> 
> 
> I breastfed my youngest child for 2.5 years and lost about two thirds of what I had, so after being miserable without my lovely breasts - I decided to have the operation.
> My Surgeon may have said something about using a cream for a month but in all honesty I do not believe that this would stop the Capsular Contracture (rubbing cream in for a year). If that was going to happen then I guess it would, regardless of cream or not.
> Can you imagine how bad it would be that if after a year of rubbing in cream they were to go to pot (C/C)? The person would somehow blame themselves.
> I certainly do think that by wearing an underwired bra, even in bed keeps them nice.
> But again - I am only talking for myself. But after 4 years - they really do look as perfect as the day they were done.




No I think you misunderstood! I mean I have to massage my breasts gently just for a few minutes everyday, while brushing my teeth or something, only with my hands, this will prevent the capsular contracture, not a cream.  There is no cream involved lol! The serum only needs to be put on the scar for these 6 weeks not on the breasts.


----------



## Chanel522

I rarely massaged my implants after getting them and they dropped and fluffed and became super soft on their own.  Idk if it has to do w how much natural tissue you have to begin w or the type/placement of the implants, but not all surgeons recommend massage.  I massaged twice daily for 5 minutes starting at 4 weeks post op and maybe stuck to it for 2-3 weeks and then stopped.  You would never know I have implants now and I've looked this way since about 3 months post op.  I'm a DD and have a tall, but tiny frame and I look totally natural.

My best advice would be to just trust what your PS tells you.  He/she will know what's best for you personally &#128522;.


----------



## VikingWarrior

Myrkur said:


> No I think you misunderstood! I mean I have to massage my breasts gently just for a few minutes everyday, while brushing my teeth or something, only with my hands, this will prevent the capsular contracture, not a cream.  There is no cream involved lol! The serum only needs to be put on the scar for these 6 weeks not on the breasts.


OK so you don't have to massage cream into your breasts but you still have to massage.
You just need to do what feels right for you.


I never did and mine's are amazing.


I get the odd pains shooting across now and again but I just ignore it, and it goes away.


Regarding the 'natural look' - I think it's when someone who is flat chested gets these large implants stuck in (you know the ones - like 2 round saucers) - they really do look fake.
Because I personally, had the emptiness after losing so much through breastfeeding - my implants just filled the skin back up to what I was like before - no one has ever asked me if I have had a 'boob job'. 


I really hope you get on well with yours.


And in 7 years or so I shall have to have them renewed..................and do it all again.


----------



## yajaira

I have been going back and forth on this for so long but i have finally decided to do it i have to get my gallbladder removed and after that i will schedule my BA. Looking to get DDs with puosti in sd


----------



## Changechange

sunnycarp said:


> anyone looking at breast augmentation in Singapore?



I think most Singaporean go Thailand for budget surgeries and Seoul for better result. In singapore, mostly is facial surgeries fillers and Botox.


----------



## yajaira

IM so excited i have made my counsltation with pousti on the 15!!!


----------



## wonderamy

Is it better to have breast augumentation in America or Korea?


----------



## koalaaa

Soong sister said:


> In NOV I visited the following clinic without translator or medical coordinator and the price quoted is cheaper as compared to June whereby I hired a medical coordinator and translator. And the clinics that I visited so far, :-
> 
> A) The Plastic Surgery Clinic price quoted KRW8.8mil
> Pros :
> 1) the clinic is generous enough to hired an external translator even if I didn't promised that I will book a surgery with them
> 2) See the doctors directly instead of the marketing manager.
> 
> Cons :
> 1) Dr Ock is  not professional when taking bust measurement, basically he is pressing on my breast so hard that I felt some pain and force to wear the tight t shirts to check the implant size. I can't breath under the two layer of dirty tight t shirts.
> 2) Dr Ock do most of the talking.
> 3) Small clinic that don't provide over night stay.
> 4) The clinic is quite empty and a model who came in and took photo and went off.
> 
> 
> B) TLPS quoted KRW 12.3mil exclude medication.
> 1) In house English translator
> 2) Larger clinic and more facilities perhaps over night stay if requested.
> 
> Cons ,:
> 1) The chief Dr. Yim has the least experience only 6 years specializing in BA but charges the highest price.
> 2) TLPS advertised the aqua technique in BA which is something I haven't hear before. When I asked during the face to face consultation Dr Yim is not aware of it. When I asked The marketing manager she told me is a medical terms I wouldn't be able to understand and is a new technique discovered only by DR YIM. It is a completely bull **** explanation.
> 3) I hate the way he takes my bust measurement as it is painful. Dr Yim thinks that by pulling my nipple and check the elasticity can determined the Implant size which is ridiculous .
> 4) The clinic is quite empty, more staffs than customers.
> 5) Dr Yim is not interested to do the consultation and answer my questions, instead refer me back to the translator and marketing manager.
> 
> 
> C) MD hospital quoted KRW 8.8 mil, given medication, complimentary gift eg nipple cover, warm pack, no bra is required for first 3 months. I am 10 days post ops and still swelling and bruising I can't see the result yet except for my breast is different in size .
> 
> Pros :
> 1) Very professional in preparing me for the operation, so far this is the only hospital that do a very detail check up which includes digital x ray scan, ultrasound for breast, mammogram, blood test and heart beat chart. They are very careful and make sure every surgery is well prepared for. JW only do normal x-ray and blood test.
> 2) Only medically trained staffs eg nurses and doctors is allowed in the operation room. Which is on average 5/6 exclude Dr Lee. Unlike JW which allow other staffs eg translators, receptionist which is about 10 staffs in the operation room and not wearing proper attire in the operation room.
> 3) Very professionally to secure my belonging before operations and so far I didn't lost anything despite the nurse forget to lock my belonging in my room.
> 4) Given free medication except for capsular contractual preventive medication which is optional. The cost is KRW86k.
> 5) Given free 2 nights hospital stay but I paid for additional 2 more nights for KRW100,000 a night.  It is worth the price because the 4 nights stay is the most comfortable one. Meals are delivered to my room although I need to pay for it.
> 6) I am basically given 3 times injections a day for 4 days in the hospital stay. All clinics don't provide this service. The injection is important to prevent capsular contractual, anti swelling, anti bleeding, pain control and also I am on drips all the time , one of it is vitamin and the others I didn't asked I suspect it must be prevention from infection. The reasoned why I didn't asked is because all the staffs can't speak English and no point asking. As for the others injection I knew because one of the nurse can speak very limited English and told me.
> During my 4 night stays is the most peaceful  one as I don't feel any discomfort or pain except I need some help to get out of the bed. However that is solved by the adjustable hospital bed which comes with thermal.
> 7) The agreement that I signed before the operation is the most simpler and shortest unlike JW which is a few pages T&C and disclamair. Dr Lee himself explained to me instead of a marketing manager.
> 8) Able to see DR Lee when requested, so far 6 appointments to see Dr LEE for follow up.
> 9) No need to takes tons of photos or draw on my chest and breast. Dr lee only mark two point on my breast and under arm.
> 10) Free hair shampoo by the nurses although not professional and not comfortable.
> 11) Trainee doctor do my dressing and took out the stitches and blood bag.
> 12) Given free treatment to prevent capsular contractual and breast mask.
> 13) Despite communication breakdown the whole team takes every effort to make sure I am comfortable.
> 14) Given a room by myself and with additional bed besides , TV with hundreds of channels .
> 
> Cons :
> 1)The hospital is cater for local instead of foreigner, only one marketing manager speak limited English so is the Dr Lee. I will suggest that you bring a translator but I survived without one by using some sign language , drawing, and iPhone.
> 2) I THINK DR LEE might get the wrong judgement on placing the bigger implant on the wrong side of my breast. His opinion is different from DR Seul from JW . But one things he got it right is I have to go for a bigger implant above 335&310 CC and cannot go lower due to wide chest and all doctors including JW told me to take 250 CC on average.
> 3) Dr lee is a very impatient and get frustrated easily. I asked him the same question twice because he didn't answer my questions well . Perhaps due to communication breakdown he must have thought he already answer my questions.
> 4) During my  4 nights stay in the hospital they didn't give me a new hospital gown every day and I have to insist that I need to change. Bed sheets and pillow case did not change every day unlike my own country.
> 5) Nurses is not attentive to make sure I take my medicine on time and basically the medication is left on my table until I asked when should I take it .
> 6) Although I am given injection 3 times a day but I notice it is not based on my timing but on majority eg if one patient needs it everyone in the hospital ward will get the same injection despite the time and sometimes the nurses missed my injection time and forget to change a new drip bag.


Hi Soong,

May i ask what is the MD clinic? I never heard of that. I got same impressions with JW.

Thanks.


----------



## kreme1210

Whyar said:


> I got my quotation for breast
> 
> Jw - 5000 usd
> Bk - 11000 usd
> pantangui - 3 300 000 won




hi whyar, when are you going? when i asked JW on kakao for a general quote:9000-12000 USD ... do you have kakao?


----------



## kreme1210

Soong sister said:


> After close to a year of searching for the BA clinic in Korea which is not easy as most of the forum is discussing on the face enhancement surgery. And this are the list of clinics that I have visited so far :-
> 
> In June visited the following clinic for teardrop
> 
> A) WonJin  Clinic Price quoted KRW11mil exclude medication
> PRO :
> 1) Larger clinic and systematic in a handling customers.
> 2) Busy clinic due to summer holidays
> 3) English speaking staffs convenient for foreigner.
> 
> Con:
> 1) Waited for 2 hours despite appointment was made earlier.
> 2) Don't get to see the doctors only speak to the marketing manager and nurses who takes the bust measurement.
> 3) First visit quoted KRW11mil and second visit quoted KRW 25mil on the same surgery.
> 4) Met with DR Park on 2nd visit however he is not interested to see me and kicked me out of the room in less than 5 minutes instead asked me to refer to his marketing manager. Did not answer any of my questions except for what surgery I want to do.
> 
> B) JW Clinic Price quoted KRW11mil bra exclude medication.
> Pro :
> 1) Popular among foreigners because they have strong marketing team and Seoul Touch UP is one of the medical coordinator promoting on behalf of the clinic
> 2) Have own in house translators for English and mandarin speaking staffs.
> 3) Dr Seul speaks English able to understand and patient in explaining, have more than 10 years of experience.
> 4) Able to see doctor to discuss on the procedure and asked questions  instead marketing manager who is not medically trained.
> 5) Dr Seul is the only one can identify which side of my breast is larger whereby most Plastic surgeon FAILLED , he is smart to asked me and confirmed with me whereas all plastic surgeon has their own opinion instead of asking me.
> 
> 
> Cons :
> 1) Have a very unskilled of anesthesia team of doctors
> 2) Not professional in preparing the me in the operation room, eg some staffs is not in uniforms , the head of anesthesia is not wearing uniform or gloves. Myself is not given a cap to cover my hair. They tends to take things lightly in the operation room.
> 3 ) I ALMOST DIED IN JW OPERATION ROOM however in my home country I have been twice under general anesthesia for surgery. JW  blamed me for my narrow airway but later I found out that it is not the size of the airway but is more of the doctor's skills. Dr Lee Hye Kyoung  proves that she is unskilled and not professional despite having more than 20 years of experience.
> 4) Dr Seul is too aggressive in selling and proposed dual method of surgery fat grafting and implant which is double pain not only on physical but financially. The dual method also increased the risk of post operation complication.
> 5) Did not keep promised to let me stay for 1 night free in the clinic instead expected me to go back after surgery. For minor surgery eg eyes and nose which is under local anesthesia one can easily managed. However, general anesthesia is a more in deep sedation and I can't  regain my  conscious or strength to go back  within a few hours. And BA is a major surgery.
> 6) Different email quoted different amount for deposit payment. It is as high as 30% of surgery cost.
> 7) Dr Seul takes longer time to do the operation it will increased the higher risk for the patient. Reason being is he is using a sizer to determined the size which I suspect it is recycled from one customer to another as sizer is very expensive. Sizer cost more than USD500 for 1 piece. He drew my whole breast on the measurement and took multiple angle of photos.
> 
> C) BK hospital price quoted USD10,000-USD11,000 exclude medication and pain control injection.
> 
> Pros:
> 1) Dr Kim replied emails very efficiently and professionally able to communicate with the Dr directly.
> 2) Free 5 days stay in guest house.
> 3) Dr Kim very patient in communicating with me for more than 6 months.
> 4) Foreign friendly as some staffs can speak English and mandarin.
> 5) I can stay in the hospital for a day .
> 6) Dr Kim has more than 20 years of experience .
> 
> Cons :
> 1) Expensive due to USD payment instead of KRW.
> 2) Only provide oral pain control for additional pain control have to paid separately
> 3) Dr Kim performs 8 surgeries a day and my concern is no time for follow up visit and he travels very frequently to overseas to promote BK.
> 
> D) JK Clinic. Price quoted USD10,000 but round implant is USD6000.
> 
> Pros :
> 1) In house English translator and Dr  Choi speaks the most perfect English among all.
> 2) I am able to see a doctor and discussed the procedure.
> 3) JK have their own hotels for convenience but expensive around USD130-150 a night
> 4) Each doctor is specialized in his own field
> 
> Cons :
> 1) Average clinic with only 1 anesthesia doctor.
> 2) Did not use blood bag post surgery.



Hi Soong sister, thanks for your info ! I had never heard of MD hospital before and was impressed by the before and after pics of JW... however, it seems like it would be better to do such a big operation in a hospital rather than clinic because of the difficulties of the first few days.. do you have kakao or another way of contact so we can talk a bit more please?

Thank you


----------



## Riel

wonderamy said:


> Is it better to have breast augumentation in America or Korea?


I think it's hard to say whether Korea or the States is overall "better" but rather look at which is "better for you". If you want a more subtle, natural enhancement I would say Korea is the way to go. If you look at many Korean celebrities it is not obvious who has had breast augmentation. On the other hand, quite a few (although not all) women in American (my friends included) want to look like they have implants...they go for the blow-up doll look. Those I personally know who have had the procedure done feel much more assured going into if they were referred by someone they have had a chance to speak with directly.


----------



## yajaira

in case anyone is interested I had my consultation today with Dr Poutsi in san diego
well heres what happened, Parking is awful and confusing you need 3$ cash only, to park 
The office looked "poor". I was seen right away and spoke to Dr poutsi for exactly 3 mins he told me I needed a lift and  I couldnt go as big as I wanted. Hes a very good sales person who gives out a lot of compliments. He told me my boobs are pretty but not as pretty as my smile lol And for the rest of the time I spoke to a girl who showed me lots of pictures and told me to pick out a patient  that I liked. Then I tried on sizers.And then I talked to a real patient who was 3 years post op, she was there for a check up. She looked really good and said good things about him and the surgery.It took about 2 hours and most of that time I was just sitting in the room alone. Even though their customer service sucks im still going to get my surgery here because he does really good work. my friend also got hers done with him too she looks great.  

Sorry for all of the spelling errors and such I just dont care today


----------



## blossomyy

Im going to do my BA revision on 18th (dr Pichet). Anyone in Bangkok by then?


----------



## Riel

yajaira said:


> in case anyone is interested I had my consultation today with Dr Poutsi in san diego
> well heres what happened, Parking is awful and confusing you need 3$ cash only, to park
> The office looked "poor". I was seen right away and spoke to Dr poutsi for exactly 3 mins he told me I needed a lift and  I couldnt go as big as I wanted. Hes a very good sales person who gives out a lot of compliments. He told me my boobs are pretty but not as pretty as my smile lol And for the rest of the time I spoke to a girl who showed me lots of pictures and told me to pick out a patient  that I liked. Then I tried on sizers.And then I talked to a real patient who was 3 years post op, she was there for a check up. She looked really good and said good things about him and the surgery.It took about 2 hours and most of that time I was just sitting in the room alone. Even though their customer service sucks im still going to get my surgery here because he does really good work. my friend also got hers done with him too she looks great.
> 
> Sorry for all of the spelling errors and such I just dont care today


Hi Yajaira, 

Thanks for the update! Good to know especially for those in Cali state! That's great you feel confident to go with him!...I guess you shopped around a lot prior? Just curious, what was Dr.Poutsi's explanation why you couldn't go the original size you wanted?


----------



## Riel

blossomyy said:


> Im going to do my BA revision on 18th (dr Pichet). Anyone in Bangkok by then?


Darn!...just left from BKK recently! Sending good vibes for the revision! Let us know how it goes


----------



## yajaira

Riel said:


> Hi Yajaira,
> 
> Thanks for the update! Good to know especially for those in Cali state! That's great you feel confident to go with him!...I guess you shopped around a lot prior? Just curious, what was Dr.Poutsi's explanation why you couldn't go the original size you wanted?



Hello, well he said i needed an anchor lift and with a larger implant 500ccs it would put to much pressure on my incisions and may cause complications he suggest i go no bigger then 425 ccs ....but i have been thinking about calling him up and canceling the lift that way i can go as big as i want to i will have to think about it more.


----------



## blossomyy

Riel said:


> Darn!...just left from BKK recently! Sending good vibes for the revision! Let us know how it goes


Left me hanging lol but thanks heaps. What did you do in bkk? I just did ba revision some hours ago. Im in massive pain since i did submuscular. Will lay in the bed for the rest of the day. Did nose revision 5 days ago as well but that was like a walk in the park compared to ba revision.

 I changed my old silicone implants to bigger ones for a firmer look (big and natural looking) and lessen the gap between the breasts, upper pole volume without looking too fake and fixed the left breast that bottomed out. Got 10 cm hypertrophic scars under each breasts from my first BA and i utterly hope that i dont scar as badly this time, but im of asian heritage and I scar from everything.

Anyone know how to prevent hypertrophic scars? Creams (sceptical, tried a few but none worked) or silicon sheetings?

Im here in bkk for a couple of days before i go to hong kong. Let me know if anyone' s around!


----------



## Riel

yajaira said:


> Hello, well he said i needed an anchor lift and with a larger implant 500ccs it would put to much pressure on my incisions and may cause complications he suggest i go no bigger then 425 ccs ....but i have been thinking about calling him up and canceling the lift that way i can go as big as i want to i will have to think about it more.


Halo! Ahh..I see. I've heard the anchor breast lift leaves quite large scars...do you know if the lollipop lift would be sufficient? It will leave lesser scars. How soon can Dr.Poutsi usually do the procedure after meeting with him for consultation? Just wondering wait times since he's really popular!


----------



## Riel

blossomyy said:


> Left me hanging lol but thanks heaps. What did you do in bkk? I just did ba revision some hours ago. Im in massive pain since i did submuscular. Will lay in the bed for the rest of the day. Did nose revision 5 days ago as well but that was like a walk in the park compared to ba revision.
> 
> I changed my old silicone implants to bigger ones for a firmer look (big and natural looking) and lessen the gap between the breasts, upper pole volume without looking too fake and fixed the left breast that bottomed out. Got 10 cm hypertrophic scars under each breasts from my first BA and i utterly hope that i dont scar as badly this time, but im of asian heritage and I scar from everything.
> 
> Anyone know how to prevent hypertrophic scars? Creams (sceptical, tried a few but none worked) or silicon sheetings?
> 
> Im here in bkk for a couple of days before i go to hong kong. Let me know if anyone' s around!


Eek sounds painful..wishing you a speedy recovery! Ugh I feel your pain I scar from everything as well, my skin is really fair. Silicone bandages should reduce the thickness of the scar and are particularly good for hypertrophic scarring. Try Scar Fx Silicone sheeting. Pair it with a scar cream too just to maximize the healing..why not! I've also done corticosteroid injections which are really effective but I normally wait a few months at least until doing this (you'd probably want to consult your doctor on a good time frame as well).

I was there mainly to catch up with friends but I also got laser hair removal and had a consultation for laser resurfacing for fine lines around my eyes. By the way do you have any experience with this? (Yes i know this is the "breast augmentation forum" but still haha).


----------



## blossomyy

Thanks a lot, ill look on them and see if it works. I did tried a few creams in the beginning during my first BA  but i quitted since it didnt do anything for me.  Im also very sceptic when it comes to such creams but I'll see what ill do. Was devasted about my breast scars since they were red, 1cm thick and 10 cm long.  Heard that steroid injections are hit and miss. 

Im resting now since walking around the shopping centre for hours wasnt exactly a good idea. I roamed after skin clinics for v shape. Found a fat burning treament for 9900 baht (6 injections) but idk how effective it is. Botox in masseter muscle is not an option since its not long lasting. Thought it would be beneficial to do something for my stubborn fat around jawline when im first in thai since it wont be cheaper when im in hk. 

Ive done yag hair laser in east europe and its much cheaper than in thai. I also did fractional laser co2 (PAIN) for acne scar and even out my skin 1 week ago here and i have to go on antibiotics and creams so i wont scar even more. Not to mention hyperpigmentation. Ahh!


----------



## Riel

blossomyy said:


> Thanks a lot, ill look on them and see if it works. I did tried a few creams in the beginning during my first BA  but i quitted since it didnt do anything for me.  Im also very sceptic when it comes to such creams but I'll see what ill do. Was devasted about my breast scars since they were red, 1cm thick and 10 cm long.  Heard that steroid injections are hit and miss.
> 
> Im resting now since walking around the shopping centre for hours wasnt exactly a good idea. I roamed after skin clinics for v shape. Found a fat burning treament for 9900 baht (6 injections) but idk how effective it is. Botox in masseter muscle is not an option since its not long lasting. Thought it would be beneficial to do something for my stubborn fat around jawline when im first in thai since it wont be cheaper when im in hk.
> 
> Ive done yag hair laser in east europe and its much cheaper than in thai. I also did fractional laser co2 (PAIN) for acne scar and even out my skin 1 week ago here and i have to go on antibiotics and creams so i wont scar even more. Not to mention hyperpigmentation. Ahh!


No prob! Let me know how those post-op treatments go for you. How are you feeling now Blossomyy?...it's been a few days now since your surgery.

Hope it's not too late for my 2 cents hehe...my best friend got many fat burning treatments (one she tried for example was CoolSculpt) and she was very frustrated that none of them worked for her. The only guarantee for sure is Lipo...but it's obviously invasive and expensive so leaves some food for thought.

Oo interesting!...could you give me a price idea how much it was to laser a certain body part there?  Thanks for sharing about your fractional laser co2. I don't think you should worry too much yet since I've heard full results take 6-8 weeks to show. It's probably already looking a lot better now just after a few days right?


----------



## yajaira

Well i tried to cancel the lift but the Dr refused to do it he said if he did it i would look like a " rock in a sock" he qutoed me 9500 i think that's way too expensive i might look around so more.....


----------



## yajaira

Riel said:


> Halo! Ahh..I see. I've heard the anchor breast lift leaves quite large scars...do you know if the lollipop lift would be sufficient? It will leave lesser scars. How soon can Dr.Poutsi usually do the procedure after meeting with him for consultation? Just wondering wait times since he's really popular!


It seems right away I got the impression that his schedule is open because every date I threw out there was available he only does surgery on tue wed and fri..................I never thought about the lolipop lift that sounds a lot better but im just so darn saggy I doubt that would work for me


----------



## Riel

yajaira said:


> It seems right away I got the impression that his schedule is open because every date I threw out there was available he only does surgery on tue wed and fri..................I never thought about the lolipop lift that sounds a lot better but im just so darn saggy I doubt that would work for me


Hey Yajaira, 

hmmm ic...sounds like you'll feel more confident about your decisions after exploring other surgeons and seeing what medical advice they have to give.  Maybe you already have though, if so, what did another surgeon say?


----------



## Parisiangirl

wonderamy said:


> Is it better to have breast augumentation in America or Korea?


I would be extremely leery about having it done overseas:  it's a major surgery and there are too many things that can go wrong.  If you plan on having your implants put in under the muscle (which is where they look the most natural, especially if you have thin skin), you will need follow up care for at least 2 weeks.  You will also need to return to your doctor after 6 months to make sure that the implants dropped properly (whether they were placed over or under the muscle).  There's always a risk of infection or capsular contracture (scar tissue building up around the implant).  I really think this is a surgery that needs to be done locally. 

I even debated on going to another state and having mine redone by my original surgeon if mine needed to be redone due to their age because the surgeon did such a good job. I then realized there are too many risks and inconveniences involved.  I can't even imagine what could happen if one had to travel half way around the world to get them done.  I think the risks outweigh the benefits--getting breast implants put in can be a major surgery, especially if you have them put in under your chest wall.  You will be out of commission for at least a week, and you won't be able to resume all regular activities for about 2 because your chest will spasm every time you move your arms.


----------



## Riel

Parisiangirl said:


> I would be extremely leery about having it done overseas:  it's a major surgery and there are too many things that can go wrong.  If you plan on having your implants put in under the muscle (which is where they look the most natural, especially if you have thin skin), you will need follow up care for at least 2 weeks.  You will also need to return to your doctor after 6 months to make sure that the implants dropped properly (whether they were placed over or under the muscle).  There's always a risk of infection or capsular contracture (scar tissue building up around the implant).  I really think this is a surgery that needs to be done locally.
> 
> I even debated on going to another state and having mine redone by my original surgeon if mine needed to be redone due to their age because the surgeon did such a good job. I then realized there are too many risks and inconveniences involved.  I can't even imagine what could happen if one had to travel half way around the world to get them done.  I think the risks outweigh the benefits--getting breast implants put in can be a major surgery, especially if you have them put in under your chest wall.  You will be out of commission for at least a week, and you won't be able to resume all regular activities for about 2 because your chest will spasm every time you move your arms.


Ya you def make a good point. I find that those that do travel regionally, but particularly overseas don't consider the travel cost an issue since they are spending quite a bit of money to go there in the first place and will have to consider making a trip back if there are complications. Their main focus is to get the particular surgeon they are after and the look they think they can achieve with them...this probably more so applies to facial surgeries but nonetheless I have some friends that go far and wide for breast augmentation too.  Definitely I agree if you are more cost-conscious then staying local is the way to go.


----------



## dreamx2

hi, i am doing research about breast implant, i went to korea in last month, and visited abt 4 clinic, the dr all suggest me to do the tear shape of implant, but after looking to the review from hk forum , lots of girl said the tear implant is very fake when we lie down ,

also it is very tight when we move our body, it that true? and all the korea dr said the tear implant do not need to massage after post op, really? anyone hv tear implant experience , pls share with me, thx


----------



## blossomyy

Riel said:


> No prob! Let me know how those post-op treatments go for you. How are you feeling now Blossomyy?...it's been a few days now since your surgery.
> 
> Hope it's not too late for my 2 cents hehe...my best friend got many fat burning treatments (one she tried for example was CoolSculpt) and she was very frustrated that none of them worked for her. The only guarantee for sure is Lipo...but it's obviously invasive and expensive so leaves some food for thought.
> 
> Oo interesting!...could you give me a price idea how much it was to laser a certain body part there?  Thanks for sharing about your fractional laser co2. I don't think you should worry too much yet since I've heard full results take 6-8 weeks to show. It's probably already looking a lot better now just after a few days right?


I saw all kinds of treatments when i was in hk (and ate my face off )and bkk, korean meso v-lift is very popular but found out in the end that it's not permanent so it wasnt an option for me. Considering giving tripollar handheld device a go or lipo in the future.

Armpits & bikini costs approx 90usd all together in budapest. How about in the states or does it vary a lot?

The spots on my skin are now light brown and I pray to God that it's going away and not get any darker. Dr obv burned my skin. I believe it cant be considered as pigmentation? Or Post inflammation pigmentation? Or simply just scars? I have no idea. I also need to stock up skin products so im lurking around for korean skin care. I never buy these so called whitening creams thats ever so popular in asian culture but im giving it a shot this time for facial discoloration. Haven't tried obagi either so its under my loop. I still I want to do laser treatments in the future but will maybe opt for fotona laser instead. I think it also helps for fines lines. Have you tried any good skin care for your skin condition? I want to do laser because it's faster than having to try all kinds of products. 

As for breast, I was in massive pain for many days (under muscle), barely got any sleep, frankenboobs, sore and tired, regretted the whole thing, etc. Nevertheless things are looking much brighter now and im very satisfied with the outcome. It was tough, but im utterly glad I did it.


----------



## loveinfashion95

Hello I'm a newbie here! I literally have no boops. So, thinking to have breast augmentation surgery for years. Finally Im ready to have surgery and planning to have the surgery during this coming winter break. Hope I can get valuable information here  Can wait!!!!


----------



## happybunny7781

Hi! Everyone, here. I want to share my experience.

I visited Korea quite a lot because of my boyfriend's business trips. Two months before, we stayed at the Ritz-Carlton hotel. There was a clinic at the ground level, so I just dropped by there to get some filler or botox without any plan and somehow... I ended up with BA surgery.

The clinic looked very fancy. It seemed like i was allured to the clinic unconsciously. 

The doc suggested me 295cc, round, texture type implants. I wanted to have bigger implants but I have such a small chest so i couldn't. The consultant and the doc are fluent in English and we had such a great consultation. It was very funny and relaxing. I guess that's why I decided to have BA surgery? I don't know  I don't know the doc at alll, of course, I didn't research anything at all, but they seemed very professional. I actually communicated with them and they were detail-oriented, so I was assured that they were trustworthy. So, I paid and had surgery on the next day.

I felt like I was in the hell right after the surgery. Hell.. hell... hell!!!! For me, the first day was the worst. The implants were inserted through my armpits, so it was very painful to move or raise my arms for  the first 3-5 days. I don't think I can get another BA surgery cause I know how painful it is going to be. I felt much better from the 5th day. I thought I was pretty okay after a week. Of course, raising arms took a while.

I'm stilling wearing weird looking bra that they gave me. They said I need to wear the bra for 3 months. I really miss my cuttie sexy bras. I still try to be careful cause it's only been two months but Im doin pretty great. I had very tiny boops, so I think my skin needs to be stretched a little more. Then my boops will look more beautiful and natural, I think. 

I unexpectedly had the surgery, but TOTALLY worth it! I love my boops, so does my boyfriend. I can't wait for the follow up in Nov and seeing the doc and consultant.


----------



## Riel

blossomyy said:


> I saw all kinds of treatments when i was in hk (and ate my face off )and bkk, korean meso v-lift is very popular but found out in the end that it's not permanent so it wasnt an option for me. Considering giving tripollar handheld device a go or lipo in the future.
> 
> Armpits & bikini costs approx 90usd all together in budapest. How about in the states or does it vary a lot?
> 
> The spots on my skin are now light brown and I pray to God that it's going away and not get any darker. Dr obv burned my skin. I believe it cant be considered as pigmentation? Or Post inflammation pigmentation? Or simply just scars? I have no idea. I also need to stock up skin products so im lurking around for korean skin care. I never buy these so called whitening creams thats ever so popular in asian culture but im giving it a shot this time for facial discoloration. Haven't tried obagi either so its under my loop. I still I want to do laser treatments in the future but will maybe opt for fotona laser instead. I think it also helps for fines lines. Have you tried any good skin care for your skin condition? I want to do laser because it's faster than having to try all kinds of products.
> 
> As for breast, I was in massive pain for many days (under muscle), barely got any sleep, frankenboobs, sore and tired, regretted the whole thing, etc. Nevertheless things are looking much brighter now and im very satisfied with the outcome. It was tough, but im utterly glad I did it.


Hey Blossomyy,

Haha yep, sounds like you do what I do every time in Asia...pig out hehe and not to mention shop around a lot for cosmetic procedures haha. Ya the Meso (thread) V-lift is all the rage in Asia right now. A lot of clinics I visited there also said it's one of their most popular procedures atm due to it's relatively low cost and non-invasive procedure, hence very short down-time but unfortunately it's popularity doesn't reflect it's effectiveness since results have been overall disappointing. Korea has it down when it comes to achieving the V-line although still being wary of where to go and which surgeon does it is important, and of course that involves invasive surgery...I was thinking about it..I guess it's something you're considering too? In the meantime to at least reduce a bit the appearance of the jaw line (if that is your issue) botox in the jaw works some..although not permanent obviously. 

Hand held device for fat reduction?..never heard of it! I've done lipo and that's pretty much the only no-fuss and assured way to go for fat reduction haha. I did the laser assisted lipo and was really happy wit it!

For those 2 body-areas in the States it would be at least double. Eastern Europe is def cheap!..too bad I've never gone  ..at least it's pretty cheap-ish in Asia though!

Well good to hear your doing better body-wise and with your skin as well. Hmm..Im always worried about burning but i think since it's only been a few weeks it's hard to say whether it is a burn? I think you might be going along with normal progress since the fractional laser is a pretty intense one. Oooo Obagi..never tried it but I've been wanting to! I normally use Missha skin care daily for my face..smells good and moisturizes well. 

Nice hearing from you again ^_^


----------



## blossomyy

I found prices for hair removal in bkk to be even higher than in south and east europe so I would rather do it here. Its cheap in bkk but not cheap-cheap when it comes to laser. I feel that laser hair removal is overpromised as being "permanent", since maybe 70% of the hairs will be totally removed. Ive done it twice and will continue to do it since i'm mad tired of shaving.

Yes, I been thinking of v-line, zygoma and what not in korea as well although I find prices to be steep (you don't happen to speak Korean, no?:greengrin so I been looking for other alternatives but it doesn't seems to be any other alternatives in any other countries. Haven't researched much so Im pretty blank in this field. Defined jawline and longer but pointier chin (not witchy pointy) is what wish. Do let me know if you ever consider to do it, Id be happy to have a ps buddy to tag along.

So I did cleansing, toner, serum, emulsion and cream from sh:um37, laneige and from other smaller brands and girl was I shiny throughout the whole day and night lol got some pimples here and there and I believe it's because of the layering. I undoubtedly don't need much moisturizing since I have oily skin but the face did glow and felt bouncier. Winter is ahead so bit moisturizer would do it


----------



## NatalieTallis

Pursefanatic85 said:


> *Hi Ladies, I was wondering for those of you that have had breast implants..how are they, do they feel & look natural. Are you happy with them? What is the general price? I'm thinking of getting my breast done for my birthday (a gift to myself) I wasn't blessed in that area & just want to hear what you all have to say. I've been wanting implants forever but fear pain. I just want to also make sure I can financially do it. If anyone in virginia has had it done & happy with the results can you please PM the doctors info that you used. Thanks All! *


My cousin had her breast augmentation on Thailand last August and it really looks great! Just before she wears shirts because of her 32A size, but now, she looks gorgeous!


----------



## koalaaa

Hi happybunny,can u please share which clinic do u get ur ba?how does it feels?it feels soft as real boobs or feels like some implant inside when u touch it?
Thanks


----------



## Moreen

you all get what implant for ba? I ask about saline type but then some doctors tell me is out dated and now got use new type. I scared if use silicone one what if it pop and then silicone go into my blood is qute dangerous right?


----------



## koalaaa

Hi moreen,

I went for consultation last 6 months ago and all the doc suggested silicone inplant.They said it has lots of pros than saline and they rarely used saline nowadays. But, they said sometimes it depends on patient situation. They said it did not move around the blood like you mention.. anyway, the whole process sounds scary to me as well &#9786;


----------



## koalaaa

Hi dreamx2,

I also went for consultation but the doc suggested me to do round implant rather than tear drop because the tear drop has a risk of implant move around in the body. If the tear drop inplant moved around the shape will change. But, in the case of round implant it does not have a risk of that. Anyhow, they said is depends on the shape of yr original breast.  But yah tear drop is so popular in korea and every clinic is advertising about thag.Can you please share which clinic do u go for consultation.


----------



## yajaira

I decided to forget about pousti I'm now going to Dr shumway for breast augmentation and a nose job at the same time 14,000 all together and he says I don't need a lift I'll get it done in March I'll post some pics


----------



## Vain Mommy

I am 5'2, 45kg. My rib size is about 75cm. Currently has very little breast tissues, about A cup size. Dr suggested me to get a 225-250cc silicone round implant, to looked very natural. I wish for a rounder yet natural look, at least some cleavage without bra. What cc do you suggest? Those who done BA before, please give me some input. Thanks.


----------



## 83sunny67

These days in Korea, there are many events going on for those who got Korean S.A.T and winter break! If you guys are interested in having surgeries over here, you need to check it out!


----------



## Riel

blossomyy said:


> I found prices for hair removal in bkk to be even higher than in south and east europe so I would rather do it here. Its cheap in bkk but not cheap-cheap when it comes to laser. I feel that laser hair removal is overpromised as being "permanent", since maybe 70% of the hairs will be totally removed. Ive done it twice and will continue to do it since i'm mad tired of shaving.
> 
> Yes, I been thinking of v-line, zygoma and what not in korea as well although I find prices to be steep (you don't happen to speak Korean, no?:greengrin so I been looking for other alternatives but it doesn't seems to be any other alternatives in any other countries. Haven't researched much so Im pretty blank in this field. Defined jawline and longer but pointier chin (not witchy pointy) is what wish. Do let me know if you ever consider to do it, Id be happy to have a ps buddy to tag along.
> 
> So I did cleansing, toner, serum, emulsion and cream from sh:um37, laneige and from other smaller brands and girl was I shiny throughout the whole day and night lol got some pimples here and there and I believe it's because of the layering. I undoubtedly don't need much moisturizing since I have oily skin but the face did glow and felt bouncier. Winter is ahead so bit moisturizer would do it


Hey Blossomyy,

Wow took me forever to see this post, i didn't think you wrote haha :weird: oops my bad. Partially prolly cause I've been in recovery for a few weeks after I made a sort of impromptu decision to get my eyes and nose done lol...well always wanted them done and knew I would but didn't really think it would have been so soon.
How are you doing?..skin recovered now?  Which moisturizer made you super oily?..I need that one LOL I have suchhh dry skin especially when in wintery countries..and wearing foundation just exaggerates it big time. 
No sorry I don't speak Korean. Hmm ya the whole face shape-changing surgeries are pricey as I was consulting about those while in Korea but are a rather big deal so I think (hope) it'd be worth the money! I def think doing it there would be the way to go, as there are a few widely known, highly-regarded surgeons that particularly specialize in the zygoma reduction, chin reduction/reshaping, v-line, ect. And I think my goal would be to seek out the best surgeon for those procedures over anything. I've read some really awful reviews of zygoma reduction gone wrong..basically shortly down the road leading to sagging when that was never the problem for the patient in the first place. So seems good research like who it's right for and if so then finding a good surgeon is super important. So basically just like you I'm thinking about it


----------



## madeleine86

Vain Mommy said:


> I am 5'2, 45kg. My rib size is about 75cm. Currently has very little breast tissues, about A cup size. Dr suggested me to get a 225-250cc silicone round implant, to looked very natural. I wish for a rounder yet natural look, at least some cleavage without bra. What cc do you suggest? Those who done BA before, please give me some input. Thanks.



it depends on how big breasts you want. I am your size and I have have 240cc and they look natural/small.  I think they are too small and I'm getting bigger implants next year.


----------



## Rinda10

I also wanna have breast augmentation, but I feel quit nervous about side-effect or other else, I saw the news, a woman died after breast surgery..;-(.. but i really wanna get big breast.. 
does any one have experience about the surgery?


----------



## Avene

Rinda10 said:


> I also wanna have breast augmentation, but I feel quit nervous about side-effect or other else, I saw the news, a woman died after breast surgery..;-(.. but i really wanna get big breast..
> does any one have experience about the surgery?


I also want to hear some experience as well!


----------



## blossomyy

Riel:
Skin is utterly better! You were right, but back then i thought it was the end of the world  Laneige white renew serum, everything from hado labo and samples of skii. My pillow was full of moisturizer! I enjoy missha first treatment essence since its watery since lotions tend to be too sticky for my skin. Glad stumbled on asian skin care either way, EU/US can't even compare.

It wont be any dramatic bone surgery in the near future but a dr recommended me buccal fat which i've never thought of since i thought it was for those with chipmunks cheeks. I dont have it, just a wide face. Seems like its very mixed reviews about BF so Im still undecided. Great b/a pics of BF after a quick google search but how can i know if they're edited? PS is surely tricky with dr doing ugly business. Roaming for a skilled and genuine dr ain't easy. 

Wish you speedy recovery! PS in asia? DEL? I have medium lids but i want higher lids ala pearypie although her lids are not deep enough. Not an important surgery, and its not tempting to undergo more pain but i'll see how it goes when im in asia again in mid-dec. Hope to have a fast recovery so i can backpack and eat around the world  



To stay on topic, I also want to go bigger for BA again since my body simply eats up a lot of cc's. 
Anyone thinking of doing BA in mid dec in asia? Not entirely sure about the surgery yet.


----------



## oceanusz

can anyone recommended where to get BA done in Bangkok and what is the price range.

thank you.


----------



## Riel

blossomyy said:


> Riel:
> Skin is utterly better! You were right, but back then i thought it was the end of the world  Laneige white renew serum, everything from hado labo and samples of skii. My pillow was full of moisturizer! I enjoy missha first treatment essence since its watery since lotions tend to be too sticky for my skin. Glad stumbled on asian skin care either way, EU/US can't even compare.
> 
> It wont be any dramatic bone surgery in the near future but a dr recommended me buccal fat which i've never thought of since i thought it was for those with chipmunks cheeks. I dont have it, just a wide face. Seems like its very mixed reviews about BF so Im still undecided. Great b/a pics of BF after a quick google search but how can i know if they're edited? PS is surely tricky with dr doing ugly business. Roaming for a skilled and genuine dr ain't easy.
> 
> Wish you speedy recovery! PS in asia? DEL? I have medium lids but i want higher lids ala pearypie although her lids are not deep enough. Not an important surgery, and its not tempting to undergo more pain but i'll see how it goes when im in asia again in mid-dec. Hope to have a fast recovery so i can backpack and eat around the world
> 
> 
> 
> To stay on topic, I also want to go bigger for BA again since my body simply eats up a lot of cc's.
> Anyone thinking of doing BA in mid dec in asia? Not entirely sure about the surgery yet.


Hey Blossmyy,

Haha...I know what you mean by thinking it's the end of the world while recovering..I was like in panic mode the second or third day lolllll....basically just cause I was swollen which is normal (and not mentally prepared)  Ya did my PS in Korea. 

Actually buccal fat removal is not to rid of chipmunk cheeks (what I mean is the fat at the front of the cheeks), it's to get rid of fat on the side cheek, which can contribute to some people's face wideness. Yep, before and after pics are not a good measure of who does good surgery. Unfortunately I don't 
know who does good buccal fat removal..

Where in Asia are in visiting in mid-December?  Ooo pearypie..I think you must go to Thailand/know about Thai culture a lot to know of her haha? 


Sorry how does your body eat up the cc's? Glad you r recovering well!!


----------



## amy102030

Did anyone hear about WITH plastic surgery in breast augmentation? Their price is very expensive.


----------



## alliwish

Hi, all PF friends~ it's been a while!! Well, I used to be more active around rhinoplasty related threads and was away for a bit so prolly a lot of you don't know me. Anyways.. as I successfully finished my rhinoplasty and have been enjoying my life with the result... now I got greedy!XD My long term dream but couldn't really dare.. yes, BA!! I think I'm finally ready for this! My questions are : 1. Although I had a good result regarding rhinoplasty and fat graft from April31 clinic, not sure if they are good with breast surgery as well? Brian told me they have a specialist for different parts so they have a breast surgery specialist as well but it seems like they are more popular just for the nose. I have one Australian friend who did her BA there but just one person's feed back isn't just enough so I want to ask if anybody here has done it there.  2. April31 quoted me 8 mil. for teardrop implant BA and want to know if it's reasonable. 3. It seems like Korean clinics prefer a mild enlargement such as up to only C cup or sth "considering" I am Asian, but to me if I'm gonna do it I will get them as big as possible might as well. LOL. So.. anybody here who got over D Cup from a Korean clinic? 4. Lastly, please give some recommendations of the clinics based ONLY on your own experience please!!   Thank you so much in advance and I know it's quite bold of me suddenly asking all these questions but for the people who know me, I always pay my appreciation back! Let's get this through together my PF friends!! XD


----------



## blossomyy

Alliwish: how big do you want to go and when are you thinking of doing it? My board certified dr did my BA but he is in bkk. I might go back to him end of Dec and go bigger. Only good things to say about him. Seems like some dr in asia are too conservative when it comes to BA but it seems that many asian patients does opt for onmy 300cc or under - I'm not one of them lol

Riel: are you swelling a lot and how do you like your eyes atm? I can do a major BA all over again but getting terrified by thinking of the needles (?) that will be injected near to the eyes for DES, eeek. I don't make sense.

BF must be ideal since I have side cheeks that makes my face wide but zero front cheeks. Cheeks are round when I smile though. Looks like babyfat ain't going anywhere.

I'm 5,7" and athletic build with wide shoulders so implants are disappearing and doesn't look prominent. I also have under muscle

SE Asia but I'm def back in hk since last time I didn't had time for hiking trails and greeny beach islands around hk


----------



## alliwish

blossomyy said:


> Alliwish: how big do you want to go and when are you thinking of doing it? My board certified dr did my BA but he is in bkk. I might go back to him end of Dec and go bigger. Only good things to say about him. Seems like some dr in asia are too conservative when it comes to BA but it seems that many asian patients does opt for onmy 300cc or under - I'm not one of them lol
> 
> Riel: are you swelling a lot and how do you like your eyes atm? I can do a major BA all over again but getting terrified by thinking of the needles (?) that will be injected near to the eyes for DES, eeek. I don't make sense.
> 
> BF must be ideal since I have side cheeks that makes my face wide but zero front cheeks. Cheeks are round when I smile though. Looks like babyfat ain't going anywhere.
> 
> I'm 5,7" and athletic build with wide shoulders so implants are disappearing and doesn't look prominent. I also have under muscle
> 
> SE Asia but I'm def back in hk since last time I didn't had time for hiking trails and greeny beach islands around hk


Hi, blossomyy!!  I think we are similar on what we want out of BA. hehe  I'm aiming for about 360cc to make mine at least D cup.(currently A...sigh..) You did yours in Korea? Sorry what is bkk??


----------



## blossomyy

Alliwish: i did my BA revision in Bangkok after thoroughly research. Was I sceptic to thailand? Damn yes but I'm glad it all went fine and I managed to find a board certified surgeon who know what's he's doing. Is korea your only option and when will you do yours?


----------



## oceanusz

blossomyy said:


> Alliwish: i did my BA revision in Bangkok after thoroughly research. Was I sceptic to thailand? Damn yes but I'm glad it all went fine and I managed to find a board certified surgeon who know what's he's doing. Is korea your only option and when will you do yours?


Hi blossomyy, 

mind to share which hospital and doctor in BKK ? 

thanks


----------



## amy102030

Anyone heard about the WITH plastic surgery clinic for breast augementation? the Seoul National University Hospital recommend it strongly. Please give me some advice.
http://www.withpsen.com/


----------



## Dayum

amy102030 said:


> Anyone heard about the WITH plastic surgery clinic for breast augementation? the Seoul National University Hospital recommend it strongly. Please give me some advice.
> http://www.withpsen.com/



No. Haven't heard of it or enough to remember something of it.

Where did you find the recommendation? I would like to see more recommendations from SNU Hospital.


----------



## amy102030

Dayum said:


> No. Haven't heard of it or enough to remember something of it.
> 
> Where did you find the recommendation? I would like to see more recommendations from SNU Hospital.


They only give me this one because this clinic is SNUH affiliated. http://www.withpsen.com/withps01.php
There is a sign in the right corner of the website.


----------



## Dayum

amy102030 said:


> They only give me this one because this clinic is SNUH affiliated. http://www.withpsen.com/withps01.php
> There is a sign in the right corner of the website.



I see. They might have the same surgeons working on both places.

Have you tried searching on naver or daum?


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

I had mine done last Novemenber and it was the one of the best choices I've ever made. But I paid the price for them. I was always a full C. Got into weight lifting, lost my body fat, but also lost my boobs. Had an issue from the start, surgery was difficult Cs of the thick peck muscle. Then One of my implants would take drop. The dr had to take me into surgery a 2nd time to manually drop it. The wait time was 2 months. The most terrible 2 months. But now it was worth it. I say if you've always wanted them, go for it. it's a confidence booster. Even tho the pain was worse than labor and I had issues, I'd do it again if I had to.


----------



## pankajsinghal

bagsforme said:


> check out this website Breast Implants 4 You! Breast Augmentation Forum
> 
> lots of good info on there.  make sure you do your research for a good dr.



Can you suggest me some acne scar care forum????


----------



## pankajsinghal

I am searching for successful breast implant/augmentation surgery..Can anyone suggest me???


----------



## Charieko

I have planned for the breast augmentation surgery 
( http://www.drronaldlevine.com/procedures/breast-enhancement/breast-augmentation/ )since 4 months and finally scheduled the surgery appointment with the surgeon in a Toronto based plastic surgery clinic.  I ultimately went with breast augmentation surgery because I have heard numerous positive feedbacks from my friend and colleagues as well. I&#8217;m really excited to finally have a contoured shape rather than big and saggy boobs.


----------



## suzzanne

Nice comment


----------



## chickychic

Charieko said:


> I have planned for the breast augmentation surgery
> ( http://www.drronaldlevine.com/procedures/breast-enhancement/breast-augmentation/ )since 4 months and finally scheduled the surgery appointment with the surgeon in a Toronto based plastic surgery clinic.  I ultimately went with breast augmentation surgery because I have heard numerous positive feedbacks from my friend and colleagues as well. I&#8217;m really excited to finally have a contoured shape rather than big and saggy boobs.


Can you give me more information like price?


----------



## Sodium

Got my boobs done for about 2,750,000 KRW excluding tax


It looks amazing and I look amazing now
i feel so confident


----------



## VintageSparkle

Check out your insurance. Mine was paid for because of back pain, shoulder pain and short of breath. I could breath so much easier when I woke up from surgery. I love having smaller boobs now. Best wishes to anyone who decides to get it done.  You will be glad you did.


----------



## chickychic

Sodium said:


> Got my boobs done for about 2,750,000 KRW excluding tax
> 
> 
> It looks amazing and I look amazing now
> i feel so confident


How much fat transfer to Breast?
Does it cost different if I want to put more fat on my breast?


----------



## chickychic

VintageSparkle said:


> Check out your insurance. Mine was paid for because of back pain, shoulder pain and short of breath. I could breath so much easier when I woke up from surgery. I love having smaller boobs now. Best wishes to anyone who decides to get it done.  You will be glad you did.


I thought there will not be any pain or discomfort unlike the insertion of implant..


----------



## Sodium

chickychic said:


> How much fat transfer to Breast?
> Does it cost different if I want to put more fat on my breast?



I didn't use fat transfer. I had silicone round implants


----------



## chickychic

Sodium said:


> I didn't use fat transfer. I had silicone round implants


Ooops my bad.
How long did you massage or feel discomfort of silicone?
Does it look natural???


----------



## Sodium

chickychic said:


> Ooops my bad.
> How long did you massage or feel discomfort of silicone?
> Does it look natural???



I didn't massage because they are textured. It looks natural and it took a lot of months for them to become comfortable, I am 6 months post op.


----------



## chickychic

Sodium said:


> I didn't massage because they are textured. It looks natural and it took a lot of months for them to become comfortable, I am 6 months post op.


How much did you insert on silicon? 
If I want to have a  bigger size of silicon then does it cost more?


----------



## Sodium

chickychic said:


> How much did you insert on silicon?
> If I want to have a  bigger size of silicon then does it cost more?



280cc and no.


----------



## yajaira

Getting mine in dec im excited!!  400 cc hp silicone mentor with lift!


----------



## Brette

haha my Aunt did at http://www.baltimoreplasticsurgery.com and boom yeah yeah they're awesome. I thought at first that it'll turn out horrible but it looks great on her. Maybe it depends on the person, it's good to some but not to all. Before trying consult first your surgeon on what's best for you, if it fits you or not. Maybe depends on your body structure.


----------



## Brette

chickychic said:


> Are they good?
> Breast Augmentation and tummy tuck are quite common surgery to Americans....
> But their breast is not that look natural...




Yeah they are. they're lift in an awesome way. You'll undergo for some assessment anyway before they conduct such surgery. I don't know the terms for, all I now are awesome lifted breast haha.


----------



## coconutsboston

chickychic said:


> One of my coworker did her breast Augmentation two month ago. She puts Tears drop implant. She told me that it was worth it but it kills her for a month. Pain was extremely horrible like someone digging her breast with thick tools when she wake up from surgery. I'm quite scared of these pain...  I may not do Breast Augmentation with implant...It makes me more worried about the surgery and also after surgery.


I had no pain even remotely close to this, and I never had to take either of my pain killers.  Honestly, the only pain I had was if someone hugged me too hard or made me laugh too hard for the first week.  There's a weird phantom "electricity" when your nerves are regenerating, but it's not something that is painful.


----------



## coconutsboston

chickychic said:


> Wow. It sounds really weired and I may need some research as well just in sure.
> Is it permanent? or the implant should be change later on?


Assuming you mean the nerves regenerating?  Nope, it's not permanent and it doesn't last long at all.  I had it happen with all of my knee surgeries too.


----------



## Windblows

BeBeStyle said:


> Have you talked to the PS that did them?  Maybe if they are hitting a nerve, he could fix them for free or at least at a reduced cost....Thats awful that you are in pain Hugs


 
Living in pain all through these years is hard though.  It is not a joke either. My advise is to talk to your doctor who did your surgery and discuss your issues.  Any evidence of dissatisfaction is your right to verbalize and sort it out. We are living once and we deserve to live at the utmost level.
wishing you the best!


----------



## ms.tequila

I've had breast augmentation surgery 2 years ago in Australia, feel free to ask me any questions I did about 2 years worth of research prior to my surgery haha. 
I am looking to upsize within the next year or so, boobie greed is real ! So for any ladies thinking of getting a BA, choose the bigger size implant especially if you are going under the muscle.


----------



## Mimi_09

Alisa Malinin said:


> i want to do breast enlargement surgery....... i have got very small size breasts
> I want a feminine body shape ..., which is not possible without breast augmentation. Now my body structure looks very flat and unattractive .......... just hate this structure.


 

I once had the same exact feeling when my breast went from B to A after nursing my first child for 15 months. After my 3rd kid, I had lots of thinking to do breast augmentation. Yet after a while, I have found that these catwalk models have flat chest and still very attractive (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emkZ5rVIv7Q) :blossom: My sister, once in a while still encourage me to do "Fat Transfer Breast Augmentation" instead since I just want B or small C. Will see if I will do it next year, maybe if my sister go ahead and had it done first . Cheer!!! BTW, flat chest still have it own attractiveness 



Be happy with what you have and are, be generous with both, and you won't have to hunt for happiness. - William E. Gladstone


----------



## Swanky

ms.tequila said:


> I've had breast augmentation surgery 2 years ago in Australia, feel free to ask me any questions I did about 2 years worth of research prior to my surgery haha.
> I am looking to upsize within the next year or so, boobie greed is real ! So for any ladies thinking of getting a BA, choose the bigger size implant especially if you are going under the muscle.


 
I went under the muscle and my PS gave me same advice.  I changed my mid at last second and went lower in size by 50cc/each and I still wish I'd gone smaller!  I don't find that advice to be universal


----------



## xStrawberryCake

ms.tequila said:


> I've had breast augmentation surgery 2 years ago in Australia, feel free to ask me any questions I did about 2 years worth of research prior to my surgery haha.
> I am looking to upsize within the next year or so, boobie greed is real ! So for any ladies thinking of getting a BA, choose the bigger size implant especially if you are going under the muscle.



Where did you go in Australia?
I really want one done too, the only thing I'm worried about was having to get them redone and when I have kids later on. 
Did it hurt at all?


----------



## Swanky

Kids or not, they're not lifetime purchases, you'll have to get them redone.


----------



## ms.tequila

xStrawberryCake said:


> Where did you go in Australia?
> I really want one done too, the only thing I'm worried about was having to get them redone and when I have kids later on.
> Did it hurt at all?



I saw a surgeon in Melbourne from Collins St Plastic Surgery. 
My implants are placed under the muscle which is supposed to be more uncomfortable during recovery but I wasn't in a lot of pain, I was out and about by day 3 buying post op bras haha. Perhaps age is a factor (I had surgery when I was 20) and I exercise regularly. I haven't had any other major surgery before but a breast augmentation was very manageable, I highly recommend asking a friend/partner/family member to look after you for the first week which will make the recovery process easier. 

I never thought about having kids so that wasn't an issue for me, it is common for some women to have multiple breast augmentations in their lifetime, for example I'm looking to get my second one next year but purely for aesthetic reasons


----------



## ms.tequila

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I went under the muscle and my PS gave me same advice.  I changed my mid at last second and went lower in size by 50cc/each and I still wish I'd gone smaller!  I don't find that advice to be universal



Oh wow, are you able to hide them under clothes? I haven't met anyone who thinks they went too big, If you don't mind me asking how many cc's are you ?
I measure a 32C/30D but they really look like a small C cup. My surgeon recommended 350cc and I was initially worried they will be huge so I ended up choosing 275cc.


----------



## xStrawberryCake

ms.tequila said:


> I saw a surgeon in Melbourne from Collins St Plastic Surgery.
> My implants are placed under the muscle which is supposed to be more uncomfortable during recovery but I wasn't in a lot of pain, I was out and about by day 3 buying post op bras haha. Perhaps age is a factor (I had surgery when I was 20) and I exercise regularly. I haven't had any other major surgery before but a breast augmentation was very manageable, I highly recommend asking a friend/partner/family member to look after you for the first week which will make the recovery process easier.
> 
> I never thought about having kids so that wasn't an issue for me, it is common for some women to have multiple breast augmentations in their lifetime, for example I'm looking to get my second one next year but purely for aesthetic reasons



Ahh that's pretty cool.
One thing I realised is the cost. the cost in Australia is really expensive, and when I went with my friends (they got it done), it seemed like there was several types. I mean both did get Silicone ones rather than the water, but apparently there's different types? 

The most recent gf I went with - shes super flat. like nothing, I got something...but I still feel like I'm a man after workout =( And yeah I'm about 25 atm. Haha getting old.

Anyway, she had this type put in where you dont need to have them done again and again, just X-rays or something like that?

What about Korea. I heard korea is super big in terms of plastic surgery. I think I'll eventually get them done haha =P
But first I gotta get over the stitching and cutting my body open idea. =/ (I've never ever broken a bone let alone stitching...so I'm pretty scared about it).


----------



## babyblush

New to the forums 

I had my breast implants done a couple years ago and I do love the shape but, like Ms. Tequila said, BOOB GREED is real.  I want them bigger, for sure.  I'm pretty petite though.  Only 5'2'' and I weigh around 96 lbs.  After my bbl, I feel like my C's aren't cutting it anymore.  BTW, I'm seeing an "expert"- he's really good so far (the B&A's all look great too).  He's assured me that they'd look "glamorous" but, I'm not sold on it...

Anyone else swap their implants out for something larger after a bbl?  And would D's look too big?


----------



## Jamily

I had a BA 3 years ago with Dr Rastogi in Sydney. He is famous for achieving a very natural look - he's even published a book with his work!

I was in no pain at all - again Dr R is known for being very gentle during surgery to minimise bruising and swelling. I was on the school run the day next day.

I had 315 cc furry Brazilian implants half under muscle/half not (dual plane) & went from a 10A to 10D. Yep I get boo is greed every now & then but honestly they are so in proportion to my frame that not one person has ever guessed. At 38 with X 2 kids I'm a bit too old for the plastic fantastic look!


----------



## Swanky

ms.tequila said:


> Oh wow, are you able to hide them under clothes? I haven't met anyone who thinks they went too big, If you don't mind me asking how many cc's are you ?
> I measure a 32C/30D but they really look like a small C cup. My surgeon recommended 350cc and I was initially worried they will be huge so I ended up choosing 275cc.



Mine aren't huge at all, I just wanted them back to my pre-child size.  It's been 10 years, I can't remember the cc's.  I just know that back then, and now, I didn't get them for attention, the bigger they are the harder it is to dress IMO.  I had 3 kids and wanted everything back the way it was, lol!  I was a D prior to kids, then lost volume and size considerably after nursing them, I'm back at a D now.
When I get them redone, I'll go a little smaller for sure.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

babyblush said:


> New to the forums
> 
> I had my breast implants done a couple years ago and I do love the shape but, like Ms. Tequila said, BOOB GREED is real.  I want them bigger, for sure.  I'm pretty petite though.  Only 5'2'' and I weigh around 96 lbs.  After my bbl, I feel like my C's aren't cutting it anymore.  BTW, I'm seeing an "expert"- he's really good so far (the B&A's all look great too).  He's assured me that they'd look "glamorous" but, I'm not sold on it...
> 
> Anyone else swap their implants out for something larger after a bbl?  And would D's look too big?




I'm the same height and weights about the same as you. I am planning to get ba as well. May I know how many cc's you chose? I am a 32a now and hoping to be about a C cup while still looking natural.


----------



## babyblush

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I'm the same height and weights about the same as you. I am planning to get ba as well. May I know how many cc's you chose? I am a 32a now and hoping to be about a C cup while still looking natural.



I got around 350 HP? I don't remember exactly.  I think they look great and give me a pretty shape but, I need something larger now that my butt is a lot bigger... I think maybe 300 would look good and 'natural' on you?  Hard to say.

Your doctor might suggest something larger or smaller depending on the amount of tissue you have and other anatomical measurements but, definitely don't get pressured or forced into a larger size because that's the quickest way to get ugly stretch marks.  And you can always swap them out if you feel you want them larger.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

babyblush said:


> I got around 350 HP? I don't remember exactly.  I think they look great and give me a pretty shape but, I need something larger now that my butt is a lot bigger... I think maybe 300 would look good and 'natural' on you?  Hard to say.
> 
> Your doctor might suggest something larger or smaller depending on the amount of tissue you have and other anatomical measurements but, definitely don't get pressured or forced into a larger size because that's the quickest way to get ugly stretch marks.  And you can always swap them out if you feel you want them larger.




Thank you for your input. It was very helpful


----------



## pereisu

mshel said:


> BQueen:  Tell me about your pain and mobility facthor during the first week.  I consider myself pretty tough, but my dh is concerned about my caring for my kids.  Sounds like you sailed through yours...




Over the muscle placement is an easier recovery than under the muscle. I first had them done over the muscle and 16 years later (in 2010) I had them half under the muscle. I know everyone's recovery is different but I consider myself to have a pretty high tolerance for pain and I thought it was quite painful. At least three days were excruciating! Beyond day 3 it gets easier each day and after 2 weeks you'll probably be in very little discomfort. Hth! 
Btw, I only have 250cc, I am 5'3" approx 125lbs and a beautiful and perky sz B. If you go under muscle I suggest you are conservative with cc to minimize trauma.  I also prefer smaller perky breasts but that is totally a matter of opinion.


----------



## elxe

Hi, I've been lurking for some time - generally over at the threads where they discuss facial procedures in Seoul, but I've also been considering natural breast augmentation for a while. I know it's not likely to give a hugely dramatic result, but I'm a 32C/34B (though definitely a B in appearance) and I'd like to just up that to a goodly C. 

I'm fairly certain that I won't get implants for multiple reasons, including that it seems to me like implants can have a particular set of aesthetic side effects? Perhaps it's really only that the problems with the not so successful ops are more noticeable (270 degree shadows, stiffness, immovability?) and there're actually a lot of very natural "stealth" boobs swanning about?  Please enlighten me! Why did you pick what you did or if you're in the process of researching, what are the various options you're considering?


----------



## tammie.hartman

I had my breast implants a year ago and I am still happy with the results. I have gained my confidence and the same way, I feel good about myself.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Getting a BA done 8/25/16 by Dr. Robert Cohen in Paradise Valley, AZ. The site realself.com has helped me immensely. I was able to find a girl who is getting her BA 2 weeks before me by the same doctor. It was nice to meet someone in the same situation going through it at the same time as me!

I'm a 32B, going full C, anatomical textured silicone implants, under the muscle and incision will be under the breast. I can't wait!!


----------



## coconutsboston

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Getting a BA done 8/25/16 by Dr. Robert Cohen in Paradise Valley, AZ. The site realself.com has helped me immensely. I was able to find a girl who is getting her BA 2 weeks before me by the same doctor. It was nice to meet someone in the same situation going through it at the same time as me!
> 
> I'm a 32B, going full C, anatomical textured silicone implants, under the muscle and incision will be under the breast. I can't wait!!



Good luck! You must be getting excited, it's getting close!


----------



## sparklecloud

Sodium said:


> Got my boobs done for about 2,750,000 KRW excluding tax
> 
> 
> It looks amazing and I look amazing now
> i feel so confident




Hey Sodium,

If that's fine, could you share the name of the clinic and doctor please? Thank you


----------



## corrinemom

I realize your version of seizing life may look more like a last-minute jaunt to Manila than a new pair of 34C girls, but hey people want and like different things. A good surgeon must be certified and specializes in breast surgery. He should have many years experience that's is all really you can be guided on. If you are planning do have one in Manila. I recommend Dr Rino Lorenzo because he was the one who did my BA years ago. The result is very good and very natural looking.


​


----------



## DOLLH0USE

I went to Dr. Marco Carmona in Cancun. I believe the price of surgery and everything else was $4,500. I paid less than 6k for my boobjob trip. I'm 5 months post-op right now, with textured round silicone implants, 460cc. I'm still somewhat firm and am massaging and wearing a stabilizing band to help speed up the dropping process. I didn't start massage until 2-3 months post op, which I regret, but the doctor said I didn't need to. I think I would've made faster progress if I was massaging from the start.

I went from a small B to DD (32DD Victoria Secret size, it runs a tiny bit small but it fits.)

I'm happy about my decision and have no regrets.


----------



## catelet

I had my implants removed, and I'm so glad I did even though I had no problems with them--I'm planning on fat transfer now for a modest enlargement after the explant.  I think unless you want a lot of enlargement, fat transfer is a viable option especially if you go to someone with a lot of experience doing it.


----------

